# Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique FAQ PART II - w/ Photos



## cancer_survivor_06

Disney’s Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique

Located in Downtown Disney’s World of Disney.
The hours of operation are 9am - 6pm.
The telephone number for advance reservations is available from 9am-8pm M-F & 9am-5:30pm Sat&Sun. Reservations can be made 180 days in advance for princesses ages 3&up.
407-WDW-STYLE

Each of you princesses will be treated like Royalty by her very own 
Fairy Godmother in Training!!!!!!

The Boutique offers 3 packages:

1.) The Coach:  This package offers hair & makeup lasting 20+/- minutes for $49.95+tax.
2.) The Crown:  This package offers hair, makeup, and nails lasting 30+/- minutes for $54.95+ tax.
3.) The Castle:  This package offers hair, makeup, nails, dress, shoes, wand, crown, and photo shoot which you receive 4-4x6's & 1-6x8. The starting price for this package is $189.95+ tax.  If purchasing this package with a deluxe dress the cost is 15-30 dollars more.

"NEW" Secret Star Makeover~   
Watch as your princess turns into her favorite POP Princess! She will be ready to rock with new makeover which includes~
Hannah Montana Wig, Microphone headset, guitar purse, backstage pass/makeup kit, choice of pink or blue Tshirt (optional HM costume sold separately), secret star photo shoot includes one 6x8 photo (additional prints sold separately)
This package is only available at the Downtown Disney Location and is priced at 109.95+ tax.

The Boutique also offers a package for your Prince(s). This package is called The Cool Dude. I have also seen it called the Hero Package.

The Cool Dude: This package offers a hairstyle with glitter, colored hair gel and a hidden Mickey for $7.50+ tax.

You can take all the pictures you would like as well as video. Disney also has a photopass photographer at the boutique taking pictures if you don't have a photopass at that time they will provide you with one.

The Magic Kingdom BBB is located in Cinderella's Castle directly across from Cinderella's Royal Table Restaurant. This location makes its debut on Sept. 10, 2007.  You can make reservations by calling the phone number listed above or also by calling 407-WDW-DINE. This location will offer the same packages that the Downtown Disney location offers.

The hours of operation will be 8am - 7pm.
The Coach Package~ 49.95+tax
The Crown Package~ 54.95+tax
The Castle Package~ 189.95+tax

PHotos of current dress choices~









































​


----------



## Blaze12

Everyone is going to be so  mad at me!!! We just got back, and had a great time!  I have tons of photos to post soon!!  But I forgot to pack my adaptor to download my photos to my PC.  So I had to delete the dress photos to have enough room for my personal photos.  I am SOOOO SORRY!!!!  But the ariel looks cute on, I saw it on a few girls.  Personally, I thought the new dresses looked similar to the other dresses, just more glitter on them.


----------



## kellig

Well, I guess we can forgive you!   I completely understand and think, make that know, I would do the same thing.  Hope you had a wonderful trip!  Can't wait to hear about your BBB experience!


----------



## CanadianGuy

This thread is a continue of the original thread.. which reached the maximum length and has been archived. 

It can be found here

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1333944


----------



## adell557

Blaze, I posted a pic of the Ariel dress that I found on ebay, can you believe that people are already selling them (new) on ebay?

Can anyone tell me where do these people on ebay get those dresses (new) and sell them for so cheap?????? Most of the auctions start at 19.99.

I just paid $20 for a minnie mouse dress (new) that is normally 45 at disney, how do they do that?????


----------



## DisDancerina

Yay for continuations!


----------



## 29apr00

DD was at the MK BBB on 5/1 and got the middle package.  She was totally overjoyed at her princess makeover!!  She totally loved it!!


































When i get to the photoshoot I'll post those too!!


Jennifer


----------



## pl'smama

Jennifer[/QUOTE]

Jennifer, your DD is just adorable!  She looks like she had the best time.  Thanks for sharing.

Suz


----------



## adisneymama

Can anyone tell me what the Ariel wedding dress and the Belle holiday dress cost?  Thanks!


----------



## princessmom29

Anyone have pics of the new snow white dress yet???? Have any of the other replacement dresses shown up yet? Maybe an FGIT could answer this one, we are going to DW over Thasnksgiving and planning to do MVMCP on the 30th. Are they replacing the Belle holiday dress with a new one? Will there be any other new holiday dresses?


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

adisneymama said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Ariel wedding dress and the Belle holiday dress cost? Thanks!


 

The ariel wedding dress above is no longer available but it was 64.95 the red belle dress is only out during the fall and is or was 85. Disney is currently changing all of the dresses. We are waiting for pics of the new ones.


----------



## Twilight Terror

Re-subscribing!


----------



## SereneOne

Resubscribing!

We took our daughter in Dec 07, it was such a wonderful experience, we are doing it again this year. She was christmas Belle.


----------



## jj1403

Can't wait to see the new dresses!!


----------



## SnowWitch

I have never posted photos so I hope this works.  If they do, they aref rom our DD #1, Anna's 3rd B-day celebration trip.  We scheduled an 8am appt in the castle BBB.  Afterwards we waited at the castle rope drop to fantasyland to open.  One of the CM's asked if it was actually Anna's birthday and we said yes so she was chosen to open Fantasyland.  We rec'd a certificate and honorary prince and princess stickers.  Anna got to chose what ride to open first, she chose the "horsey" ride.  The CM Iasked her if she wanted to ride Cinderella's horse and the last photo is of her on Cindy's horse.  Great bday except she picke up a bug and wasn't feeling her best for her big day.


----------



## seabee

What a cutie! We have decided to do this for our girls in Oct. DD9 wants to do the DIVA style and DD6 can't decide. I saw on one of the threads people were talking about the Hannah Montana makeover, is that basically the DIVA one or is it the Pop Princess one, or something completely seperate? Also, do you have to do the full castle package for that or can you just do the Crown Package? Thanks for the help, I hope my question makes sense, I am prone to rambling.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

I will repost pics in just a minute.


----------



## adell557

seabee said:


> What a cutie! We have decided to do this for our girls in Oct. DD9 wants to do the DIVA style and DD6 can't decide. I saw on one of the threads people were talking about the Hannah Montana makeover, is that basically the DIVA one or is it the Pop Princess one, or something completely seperate? Also, do you have to do the full castle package for that or can you just do the Crown Package? Thanks for the help, I hope my question makes sense, I am prone to rambling.



From what I understand the HM package is a blonde wig, no hairstyle.  Most people have not been that satisfied with it and have reccomended getting a middle package with a HM outfit or something of the sort.  If you go back to the original thread, some one posted a picture of there daughter in HM outfit and blonde wig, somewhere around the 230's pages I think


----------



## KTMEMOMMY

We haven't done BBB yet. Does everyone get a sash or just birthday girls?

Thanks...Lisa


----------



## glitterkittyy

After seeing the HM entire get up on a lovely little girl a couple of weeks back, I'd say I would *not* get it.  She looked way better BEFORE her makeover.  The guitar purse was cute though.

Everyone gets a sash.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Everyone gets a sash but bday girls get one that says Birthday the others say BBB on them.


----------



## Msslaydbug

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. This afternoon I am headed to BBB with my daughter and will be posting pictures live on my blog of our experience there.  ( I am mobile blogging our trip report). We are going to the one in the Magic Kingdom before the P&PP. We peaked in this morning na dit looked chaotic so I am a little nervous about this afternoon ! I am hoping for some great memories. My daughter has decided she wants to be Tink  . 

The link to my blog is in my siggie if anyone wants to see the photos from her experience.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06




----------



## adisneymama

Thanks for the info on the dresses.  I don't know what to do now.  DD wants to be Ariel for our trip in Aug and has her heart set on the wedding dress.  I don't know wether to try to buy one on Ebay or to wait and see what replaces it.  If anyone knows when the new ones are suppose to be out, please let me know.  I have a little time on the other one.  We are going back over Christmas so I'm anxious to see the new holiday ones.

Thanks again!


----------



## adisneymama

adell557 said:


> Blaze, I posted a pic of the Ariel dress that I found on ebay, can you believe that people are already selling them (new) on ebay?
> 
> Can anyone tell me where do these people on ebay get those dresses (new) and sell them for so cheap?????? Most of the auctions start at 19.99.
> 
> I just paid $20 for a minnie mouse dress (new) that is normally 45 at disney, how do they do that?????



How does this dress look in person?  DD loves the wedding dress one and I just can't tell if this one is just as nice by the picture.  Are you pleased with it?  Also, how did you search it on ebay?  I can't find them anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

We're going in November and I'd like to sign my dd up for the Crown Package. I'd also like to sign my boys up for the cool dude or Hero's package. Does anyone have pictures of the boys package?

Also, are the 2 BBB locations the exact same? Is one better than the other? If I remember correctly, there is one in DTD and another at Cinderella's Castle in MK.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

As for the locations the options that they have are the exact same w/ the exception of the hannah montana package that is only available at downtown disney the only other difference is the decor at downtown disney is it pink and purlple and extra girly and the castle location has a blue and gold castlely theme going on.

As for the boys hair do's if you click the link in my sig w/in the first 10 pgs of the thread someone posted pics of their kids and one is a boy who had it done.

ETA~ ITS ON PAGE 7


----------



## mamaLori05

lovemy4sweeties said:


> We're going in November and I'd like to sign my dd up for the Crown Package. I'd also like to sign my boys up for the cool dude or Hero's package. Does anyone have pictures of the boys package?
> 
> Also, are the 2 BBB locations the exact same? Is one better than the other? If I remember correctly, there is one in DTD and another at Cinderella's Castle in MK.



we went to both places on our last trip, and they were both a little different as to how they were set up, but I wouldn't say one was better than the other.  Both were very cute.  Your kids will love it no matter which one you choose.  
For your DS, do you know about the Magic Kingdom barber shop.  They do the "cool dude" look as well.  They don't take appt, just walk ups.  We saw all girls both times we went to the BBB, and it was pretty girly inside.  I'm not saying he wouldn't like it or would'nt have a good time, just wanted you to know so you could make a decision based on his personality.  I know some boys would have no problem with it and love it, but I know  it would also make some feel totally uncomfortable.  I hope I helped and didn't offend you.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

mamaLori05 said:


> we went to both places on our last trip, and they were both a little different as to how they were set up, but I wouldn't say one was better than the other.  Both were very cute.  Your kids will love it no matter which one you choose.
> For your DS, do you know about the Magic Kingdom barber shop.  They do the "cool dude" look as well.  They don't take appt, just walk ups.  We saw all girls both times we went to the BBB, and it was pretty girly inside.  I'm not saying he wouldn't like it or would'nt have a good time, just wanted you to know so you could make a decision based on his personality.  I know some boys would have no problem with it and love it, but I know  it would also make some feel totally uncomfortable.  I hope I helped and didn't offend you.



No, that doesn't offend me at all. I had no idea there was a MK Barber Shop. I'm sure my boys would prefer that. Thanks for the heads up. Is there ususally a wait?

To PP, thanks for the link. I haven't found the pics yet, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

they are on page 7


----------



## Atchley

lovemy4sweeties said:


> No, that doesn't offend me at all. I had no idea there was a MK Barber Shop. I'm sure my boys would prefer that. Thanks for the heads up. Is there ususally a wait?
> 
> To PP, thanks for the link. I haven't found the pics yet, but I'll keep looking.



I know this isn't BBB but here is my son at MK Barbershop last time.  He got a haircut and gelled.  I think we gave 20.00 with a tip but I don't remember how much the haircut actually was.  I think maybe around 10 or 12?








You can really see the mickey pixie dust in his hair!
They "dusted" DD too.


----------



## mamaLori05

There was a little wait when we were there.  My advice would be to go when they first open.  Also check the times, I know they close earlier in the evening, I think around 5 or so.


----------



## 29apr00

29apr00 said:


> DD was at the MK BBB on 5/1 and got the middle package.  She was totally overjoyed at her princess makeover!!  She totally loved it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i get to the photoshoot I'll post those too!!
> 
> 
> Jennifer




Now i have her pics from the Photo shoot


----------



## 29apr00




----------



## lovemy4sweeties

Atchley said:


> I know this isn't BBB but here is my son at MK Barbershop last time.  He got a haircut and gelled.  I think we gave 20.00 with a tip but I don't remember how much the haircut actually was.  I think maybe around 10 or 12?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see the mickey pixie dust in his hair!
> They "dusted" DD too.



Thanks so much for posting the pics. He's a cutie and I like the hair.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

29apr00, your dd is adorable. Thank you for sharing her pictures.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

adisneymama said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Ariel wedding dress and the Belle holiday dress cost?  Thanks!



The ariel wedding dress is d/c and no longer sold to guests. The red christmas belle dress is avalible year round and can be found in the BBB as well as other  stores. If you want a look at the new ariel dress check out post#3769 on page 252 of the last thead. The cost for the belle christmas dress is 85.00 and the cost for the new ariel dress is 64.95.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

princessmom29 said:


> Anyone have pics of the new snow white dress yet???? Have any of the other replacement dresses shown up yet? Maybe an FGIT could answer this one, we are going to DW over Thasnksgiving and planning to do MVMCP on the 30th. Are they replacing the Belle holiday dress with a new one? Will there be any other new holiday dresses?



The BBB now has cinderellas new blue dress. So we now have tink, cinderella, snow white and tink. No new shoes yet. As of right now the belle holiday dress will stay but that may change. I was told sleeping beauty will get a new holiday dress but that wont be until closer to the end of the year or fall. They may be available when you come to disney.


----------



## AngieBelle

F.G.I.Training said:


> The BBB now has cinderellas new blue dress. So we now have tink, cinderella, snow white and tink. No new shoes yet. As of right now the belle holiday dress will stay but that may change. I was told sleeping beauty will get a new holiday dress but that wont be until closer to the end of the year or fall. They may be available when you come to disney.



New Cinderella dress?  Hm...MK's BBB hasn't gotten that in yet.
Sorry, I haven't taken any pics yet!  I keep forgetting to take my camera.
Funny thing about the new Tink dress- I keep seeing girls with their arms in the wrong holes!  There's a shoulder strap *and* sleeve.


----------



## ndlsmm4

Two of my dd's have appointments at the BBB during their first trip to WDW in August. My 3 yr old dd has an auto-immune disorder called alopecia that causes small bald spots - will they still take her? It isn't really a scalp condition, but I wonder whether the FGIT's have ever dealt with it before. Also, do many of the costumes come in an xs? We are planning to go to the BBB and then wear the costume to MNSSHP later the same day so I'm really hoping that she'll have a few to choose from.


----------



## adell557

ndlsmm4 said:


> Two of my dd's have appointments at the BBB during their first trip to WDW in August. My 3 yr old dd has an auto-immune disorder called alopecia that causes small bald spots - will they still take her? It isn't really a scalp condition, but I wonder whether the FGIT's have ever dealt with it before. Also, do many of the costumes come in an xs? We are planning to go to the BBB and then wear the costume to MNSSHP later the same day so I'm really hoping that she'll have a few to choose from.



All of them come in xsmall and xxsmall


----------



## CharacterFan

I made my reservations for BBB for 9/23 for MNSSHP since 9/24 at 8am was taken (I have 8:50a ADR for CRT) I'm getting the crown package, but wondered if they might offer a costume option for adults for party nights. I'm going to be 22 and can fit an xl girls costume. I'd either go with Alice, Cinderella, Minnie, or Belle. 

Is hair ever too long for a hair style? I want to get the bun, and my hair is currently about 2 inches below my sholder. I plan on getting it trimmed on Main Street either earlier that day or week. 

Thanks.


----------



## disneyfool_1202

I was thrilled with our BBB experience on Sunday!  Probably even more so than DD (who will be 3 in July).  I haven't downloaded the photos off of our camera or accessed our photopass images yet (we just got home late Tues night and I'm back to work today) but I hope to do so this evening.  I can't wait to share her pictures with all of you!!
Her FGMIT was Chelsea and she was wonderful with her!!!


----------



## tink4

29apr00 said:


> Your DD is adorable!! Where did you get this Belle dress? My DD loves Belle and this dress is beautiful!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

29apr00 said:


>



What a pretty princess! I love your Belle dress!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

F.G.I.Training said:


> The ariel wedding dress is d/c and no longer sold to guests. The red christmas belle dress is avalible year round and can be found in the BBB as well as other  stores. If you want a look at the new ariel dress check out post#3769 on page 252 of the last thead. The cost for the belle christmas dress is 85.00 and the cost for the new ariel dress is 64.95.



Oh no, that was such a pretty dress. My thread shows just about every dress offered at BBB and WDW. I guess we need to contact our seller for the new Ariel...I'm going to take a look right now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

F.G.I.Training said:


> The BBB now has cinderellas new blue dress. So we now have tink, cinderella, snow white and tink. No new shoes yet. As of right now the belle holiday dress will stay but that may change. I was told sleeping beauty will get a new holiday dress but that wont be until closer to the end of the year or fall. They may be available when you come to disney.



I can't wait to see them!!! It's about time they do new ones!!!


----------



## adell557

CharacterFan said:


> I made my reservations for BBB for 9/23 for MNSSHP since 9/24 at 8am was taken (I have 8:50a ADR for CRT) I'm getting the crown package, but wondered if they might offer a costume option for adults for party nights. I'm going to be 22 and can fit an xl girls costume. I'd either go with Alice, Cinderella, Minnie, or Belle.
> 
> Is hair ever too long for a hair style? I want to get the bun, and my hair is currently about 2 inches below my sholder. I plan on getting it trimmed on Main Street either earlier that day or week.
> 
> Thanks.




I have heard that they do have adult costumes during halloween from another poster, but have never seen them myself.  The girls costumes go up to a size 14/16 normally.

No your hair is not too long.  I saw a teen girl with hair to the middle of her back that got the bun updo and it looked great.


----------



## babydovesx2

From start of you appointment until you walk out the door, how long does it take?  I am trying to plan my DDs appointments so we can go from BBB to Cinderella's Gala at the GF.


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> The BBB now has cinderellas new blue dress. So we now have tink, cinderella, snow white and tink. No new shoes yet. As of right now the belle holiday dress will stay but that may change. I was told sleeping beauty will get a new holiday dress but that wont be until closer to the end of the year or fall. They may be available when you come to disney.



so are the dresses sold in the parks changing as well? Or will they have the same ones still? Do they still carry the Aurora dress at this point? Or is it done with till the new one comes out? It kind of seems like at this point they are making less dresses available, but maybe I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## jenseib

babydovesx2 said:


> From start of you appointment until you walk out the door, how long does it take?  I am trying to plan my DDs appointments so we can go from BBB to Cinderella's Gala at the GF.



It depends.  The actual makeover takes around 45 mintues, give or take, to get done. BUT they can run behind. I have haeard of people runnung up to an hour behind before. I went in March to the DTD one. (DD chickened out and we ended up NOT getting done) but they were running early and taking walkins as well. So it probably depends on time of year. I think the DTD is probably less busy too, but not always true.


----------



## CharacterFan

jenseib said:


> It depends.  The actual makeover takes around 45 mintues, give or take, to get done. BUT they can run behind. I have haeard of people runnung up to an hour behind before. I went in March to the DTD one. (DD chickened out and we ended up NOT getting done) but they were running early and taking walkins as well. So it probably depends on time of year. I think the DTD is probably less busy too, but not always true.



I have a 2p reservation on a MNSSHP day how early should I show up to make sure I'm done by 4p? I have a 4:20p ADR at LTT.


----------



## aripantaloon

CharacterFan said:


> I have a 2p reservation on a MNSSHP day how early should I show up to make sure I'm done by 4p? I have a 4:20p ADR at LTT.



I'd show up at 15-20 minutes early.  From what I understand, they take all those who have earlier reservations first, no matter when they showed up in relation to those who have later reservations.  For example, person A has a 1:45, person B has a 2pm, person C has a 1:45 and person D has a 2pm.  They will take them as Person A, person C, Person B, then Person D.  So basically, you are trying to be the first person with your reservation time to check in.   

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Fire14

Just back From WDW Dh and I both took pics of dresses shoes etc. Will try and upload ASAP.


----------



## mamaLori05

CharacterFan said:


> I have a 2p reservation on a MNSSHP day how early should I show up to make sure I'm done by 4p? I have a 4:20p ADR at LTT.




15 min or so would be fine.  You don't have to show up too early because they do still go in order of time.  If they are running late you won't be able to do anything about it anyway.  If possible you may just want to see if there is a later time for your ADR.


----------



## CharacterFan

mamaLori05 said:


> 15 min or so would be fine.  You don't have to show up too early because they do still go in order of time.  If they are running late you won't be able to do anything about it anyway.  If possible you may just want to see if there is a later time for your ADR.



The problem with a later ADR is that LTT get's backed up on party nights, and I want to be done with dinner by 6:30. I'm going to show up about 20-25 minutes early and hope for the best. 

Thanks.


----------



## jenseib

CharacterFan said:


> I have a 2p reservation on a MNSSHP day how early should I show up to make sure I'm done by 4p? I have a 4:20p ADR at LTT.




Are you at the castle location? If so that whould be fine. if you are at DTD, you will want to be done earlier that 4.
It seems like I have read the castle location gets backed up more than DTD though.


----------



## CharacterFan

jenseib said:


> Are you at the castle location? If so that whould be fine. if you are at DTD, you will want to be done earlier that 4.
> It seems like I have read the castle location gets backed up more than DTD though.



I am doing the castle location. I may call when it gets closer to see if something earlier opens up, but all they could offer me a couple days ago was 2:00p and 3:55p.


----------



## SereneOne

This is my 18 yo son!  





This is my four yo daughter!


----------



## SereneOne

Meghan was about 38 inches tall and weighs 28lbs, she wore an XXS


----------



## linmc1129

New to dis and have a bbb question. Can you call at 180 + 10 like dining or 180 days from the date you want to go?


----------



## adisneymama

180 from the date you want to schedule.  Welcome to the dis!


----------



## linmc1129

Thanks!


----------



## disneyfool_1202

These are the pictures I snapped with my camera. The photopass pictures of her photo session are much better than mine, but we haven't ordered our CD yet (I'm still editing pics).

Bella has Shirley Temple type curls so all brushed out she looks like she has a ball of frizz on her head.
















I love that her FGMIT left some curls in the back - she was actually excited when she saw Bella's curly hair saying it would be perfect for the fairy tale princess-


----------



## adell557

Love the curls, it is so adorable!!


----------



## teresajoy

29apr00 said:


>


She is darling!!!! 


SereneOne said:


> This is my 18 yo son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my four yo daughter!


I love the picture of your son!!!!! 

Your daughter is beautiful!!! 


disneyfool_1202 said:


> These are the pictures I snapped with my camera. The photopass pictures of her photo session are much better than mine, but we haven't ordered our CD yet (I'm still editing pics).
> 
> Bella has Shirley Temple type curls so all brushed out she looks like she has a ball of frizz on her head.




Oh, look at how pretty she is!!! I love the curls hanging down!!!


----------



## SereneOne

Thank you!

You would never know that she has multiple birth defects--rib/vertebrae anomalies, 11mm hole in her heart/ASD (Surgery this July 14th), one good kidney/polycystic kidney, tethered spinal cord (repaired May 2005) and Reactive Airway Disease. Disney is such a great place to lay your challenges outside the gates and just enjoy yourself and not have a problem in the world.


----------



## AngieBelle

I went to Epcot today and was going to take pics of the new dresses, but the only one of them that was there was Tink's.

So here you go:


----------



## DisDancerina

Should I book BBB for my breakfast at Crystal Palace or Epcot (Askerhaus)??


----------



## stampinot

Does anyone know if they are offering or are they going to offer the Hanna Montana package at the castle location anytime soon?
Thanks
Julie


----------



## AngieBelle

stampinot said:


> Does anyone know if they are offering or are they going to offer the Hanna Montana package at the castle location anytime soon?
> Thanks
> Julie



To my knowledge, the castle BBB is not getting the Hannah Montana package.


----------



## DisDancerina

stampinot said:


> Does anyone know if they are offering or are they going to offer the Hanna Montana package at the castle location anytime soon?
> Thanks
> Julie



I agree with AngieBelle. I'm thinking that at the castle location they're trying to keep the real princess-y feel. I wouldn't be suprised if the DTD location turns into a pop princess salon or whatever. Just my 3 cents.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

SereneOne said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You would never know that she has multiple birth defects--rib/vertebrae anomalies, 11mm hole in her heart/ASD (Surgery this July 14th), one good kidney/polycystic kidney, tethered spinal cord (repaired May 2005) and Reactive Airway Disease. Disney is such a great place to lay your challenges outside the gates and just enjoy yourself and not have a problem in the world.



Nope, she looks just perfect in her pictures. She's a beautiful little Princess. I wish you the best of luck with everything coming up! I notcied you guys are also from SC! So, hello neighbor!


----------



## adisneymama

OOhhh thanks for posting the pic of the new Tink dress.  It is beautiful!


----------



## adell557

DisDancerina said:


> Should I book BBB for my breakfast at Crystal Palace or Epcot (Askerhaus)??



I would do Akershus at Epcot, all the princesses are there and they always comment so much on the dresses and talk with the little girls.  My DD3 loved it so much!!!  At CP, it is Pooh and Tigger, and I don't think they talk do they?


----------



## adell557

DisDancerina said:


> I agree with AngieBelle. I'm thinking that at the castle location they're trying to keep the real princess-y feel. I wouldn't be suprised if the DTD location turns into a pop princess salon or whatever. Just my 3 cents.



Hey are you knocking the DTD location!!! I love my DTD location, it's princess-y-y!!!


----------



## capturedfairy

subscribing. Keep all the pics coming. The little princesses all look sooooo adorable. Can't wait for our trip in Aug 27th, I have booked for DD, Cool Dude and myself..


----------



## DisDancerina

adell557 said:


> I would do Akershus at Epcot, all the princesses are there and they always comment so much on the dresses and talk with the little girls.  My DD3 loved it so much!!!  At CP, it is Pooh and Tigger, and I don't think they talk do they?


It would help; I'm kinda 13 



adell557 said:


> Hey are you knocking the DTD location!!! I love my DTD location, it's princess-y-y!!!



haha, it's just that I don't wanna go to WDW and seen Hannah Montana clones walking around.


----------



## TinkerCarol

Oh I hope the Cinderella Dress is deluxe and beautiful;.  Going July 2 -9th BBB is 4th of July.  Think the new dresses will be there by then? (Cancer survivor here too - 5 years - walking the Relay for Life June 13-14th for the 5th year)


----------



## TinkerCarol

what does the new cinderells dress look like?  Is it deluxe and beautiful, or do I want to buy one on main street before going to BBB? TIA, Carol


----------



## jj1403

So here you go:






[/QUOTE]


Very cute!  I can't wait to see the other new dresses!!


----------



## kristin3

So are the new dresses out yet? We just got back from the DTD location and my girls were Snow White, Jasmine, and Ariel. I think they said the Ariel dress was her wedding dress. When we went to Norway for Dinner, Ariel was wearing the same dress as my dd, so she was happy.  Now, I'm just curious if we have the new dresses or not. I have no idea how to post pics, if I ever figure it out I will post them. If anyone has the new dress pics, please post them.


Kristin


----------



## F.G.I.Training

adell557 said:


> Hey are you knocking the DTD location!!! I love my DTD location, it's princess-y-y!!!



The DTD local is geared more for the princess from 3 to 33 and up. Not all little girls want to be a princess and that is were the dtd local comes in. If you want to be a cheeta girl you can. If you want to be sharpay from HSM you can. If you want to be minnie mouse you can. There are more choises at DTD than at the castle and you still get the royal treatment no matter what you do. I think the DTD local is more princess-y-y as well with all the pink and fushia colors. You feel like a girly-girl in there!!!! just my 3 cents.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

kristin3 said:


> So are the new dresses out yet? We just got back from the DTD location and my girls were Snow White, Jasmine, and Ariel. I think they said the Ariel dress was her wedding dress. When we went to Norway for Dinner, Ariel was wearing the same dress as my dd, so she was happy.  Now, I'm just curious if we have the new dresses or not. I have no idea how to post pics, if I ever figure it out I will post them. If anyone has the new dress pics, please post them.
> 
> 
> Kristin



You have the new ariel and the new snow white. Jasmines has not come in yet. The new dresses for dtd came in last week some time.


----------



## kristin3

F.G.I.Training said:


> You have the new ariel and the new snow white. Jasmines has not come in yet. The new dresses for dtd came in last week some time.



Thanks!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

TinkerCarol said:


> what does the new cinderells dress look like?  Is it deluxe and beautiful, or do I want to buy one on main street before going to BBB? TIA, Carol



Cinderella new dress is only avalible in xs right now. The other sizes should be in soon. Not sure of the date yet. Its not a deluxe dress. Its blue and has sparkles all over it. very pretty as well.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jenseib said:


> so are the dresses sold in the parks changing as well? Or will they have the same ones still? Do they still carry the Aurora dress at this point? Or is it done with till the new one comes out? It kind of seems like at this point they are making less dresses available, but maybe I'm reading it wrong.



All old dresses are avalible until the new dresses come out. When the new dresses are put in the bbb or stores then the old ones are taken out. So if you like sleeping beauty it would be avalible now but once the new sleeping beautys come into the bbb then the old ones are pulled off the rackes and are no longer sold to guests. All princess are availible its just a matter of if its the new dress or the old dress.


----------



## DisDancerina

F.G.I.Training said:


> You have the new ariel and the new snow white. Jasmines has not come in yet. The new dresses for dtd came in last week some time.


Thanks! I was wondering about that!



F.G.I.Training said:


> Cinderella new dress is only avalible in xs right now. The other sizes should be in soon. Not sure of the date yet. Its not a deluxe dress. Its blue and has sparkles all over it. very pretty as well.



It sounds amazing!


----------



## mindyd

I can not wait to see all the new dresses we are going to be at the Castle location on June 15th.  My one daughter is going to be Tink which I love the new dress but my other daughter wants to see all  the new dresses first.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

F.G.I.Training said:


> The DTD local is geared more for the princess from 3 to 33 and up. Not all little girls want to be a princess and that is were the dtd local comes in. If you want to be a cheeta girl you can. If you want to be sharpay from HSM you can. If you want to be minnie mouse you can. There are more choises at DTD than at the castle and you still get the royal treatment no matter what you do. I think the DTD local is more princess-y-y as well with all the pink and fushia colors. You feel like a girly-girl in there!!!! just my 3 cents.



I know about and have seen pics of Hanna Montana, but is there a HSM one too??  We are taking the Brownie troop to BBB DTD this Sat.  Are their new choices there??  Also, any FGIT post here and work at the DTD location??


----------



## Fire14

Pictures I took on May 19th:


----------



## Fire14




----------



## CanadianGuy

*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique/Disney Costume Dresses PIX* can be found here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1797813


----------



## linmc1129

Just booked BBB for my daughter's 7th birthday. I was able to do it before the 180  day mark. I asked if I could book early like dining because I was staying on property. She said yes. Just wanted to let people know.


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> All old dresses are avalible until the new dresses come out. When the new dresses are put in the bbb or stores then the old ones are taken out. So if you like sleeping beauty it would be avalible now but once the new sleeping beautys come into the bbb then the old ones are pulled off the rackes and are no longer sold to guests. All princess are availible its just a matter of if its the new dress or the old dress.



Thanks. So WDW and BBB will still carry the same dresses, just once the change overs are made it will be new dresses in both locations, right?


----------



## jenseib

Fire14 said:


>



So you didn't get one of the new snow white then?  All of those are the old ones, I beleive, except the mermaid blue dress. The only other new one out right now, as far as I ahve read is the snow white. I can't wait to see how that one looks.


----------



## glitterkittyy

I tried to get a pic of the new Snow White dress, but they had absolutely no dresses on display at MK in any of the shops I stopped in.


----------



## CharacterFan

glitterkittyy said:


> I tried to get a pic of the new Snow White dress, but they had absolutely no dresses on display at MK in any of the shops I stopped in.



I didn't see any Snow White dresses when I was there a couple weeks ago either.


----------



## adell557

The tink and the ariel are new, thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## glitterkittyy

CharacterFan said:


> I didn't see any Snow White dresses when I was there a couple weeks ago either.



I'm going again this weekend.  I'll try again.


----------



## MomLC

My dd(6) had her hair done at the BBB in the MK.  She had the Princess style but because her hair is so long after a while it started to hurt her head because it was so tightly wrapped.  We have another appt. in July at the BBB in Downtown Disney and she was asking what type of styles the do if you decide to leave your hair down?  She has long hair but it is very straight.  Would the add some type of curl to it or does she need to add the extensions?  Any suggestions are most appreciated.


----------



## Blaze12

I got my photopass back!!!!!!!!!!!     So get ready for too many photos of my kid!!   


Before:






Posing infront of "HER" castle: 





Getting done:


----------



## Blaze12

Photo Session
































Just for Fun Photos

With Cinderella!!!






Her face here at the castle is priceless





Trying on her glass slipper that Nana gave her:


----------



## glitterkittyy

What a cutie.  Those pictures turned out great.  And that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Blaze12

Oh, thank you!!!!!!!!!   The dress is from Disney Store.  It was their deluxe from last halloween.  Before christmas it was marked down to 39.99 or 44.99, I cant remember, and then they had free shipping, and a discount code for 30 or 40% off, I cant remember, so I got the whole set from a huge discount from the original price.  It was black Friday weekend, I do remember that.  I call those the "planets aligning" sales, where multiple sales overlap.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

My daughter really LOVES Princess Giselle.  Does anyone know if there are any plans to add her to the packages?  Thanks so much


----------



## adell557

MomLC said:


> My dd(6) had her hair done at the BBB in the MK.  She had the Princess style but because her hair is so long after a while it started to hurt her head because it was so tightly wrapped.  We have another appt. in July at the BBB in Downtown Disney and she was asking what type of styles the do if you decide to leave your hair down?  She has long hair but it is very straight.  Would the add some type of curl to it or does she need to add the extensions?  Any suggestions are most appreciated.



They do not curl your hair. If you decide to go with a different look, it is a ponytail holder that has extensions on it, I may be wrong here, but I think that your real hair is still up in like a bun and only the extensions hang down.


----------



## glitterkittyy

adell557 said:


> They do not curl your hair. If you decide to go with a different look, it is a ponytail holder that has extensions on it, I may be wrong here, but I think that your real hair is still up in like a bun and only the extensions hang down.



You're correct.  My daughter has a LOT of hair, and she chose the extension hair style.  They still put her hair up in a bun.


----------



## jvorhis

Does anyone know or have a good video of them doing the hair styles? I kind of wanted to see how they did them.


----------



## adell557

jvorhis said:


> Does anyone know or have a good video of them doing the hair styles? I kind of wanted to see how they did them.



I would go to You tube and type in BBB.  There are a ton of videos on there that I have watched.  You might be able to find what you are looking for on there.  The hairstyles are pretty simple to do, they just take time and patience to get the hair nice and smooth.


----------



## Blaze12

I wish I knew how to do the bun.  I have to put DDs hair in a bun for her dance recital.  I think they take it and put various ponytail holders in it, and then roll it, dont they?? I have never seen it done.


----------



## ncdisneydad

my wife has a thin plactic thing abought the size of a comb witha slit in it that rolls up into a perfect bun. i wish i could help more but she got it our local dancewear shop  its for her reciatals


----------



## adell557

They put the hair in a high pony tail, and then put another ponytail holder on the end and roll it under and then bobby pin it in place.  Lots of gel.  That is how they did DD


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

IlovemythreeC's said:


> My daughter really LOVES Princess Giselle.  Does anyone know if there are any plans to add her to the packages?  Thanks so much


not that I know of.  A few weeks before I left BBB, we were told we were getting in all new dresses to replace the ones already there but nothing was mentioned about getting Giselle, Pocahontas, or Mulan.  I know week by week they will be adding a new style of the current dresses.  When I left on 5/14 we had the new Snow White, TB, and Ariel (green dress) and the others will be coming in over time.  

If DD wants Giselle, you will have to pick it up on your own and you can have the podium castle builder place it in the room for you as if DD was getting the dress like the display ones. 

For one family, one DD was Giselle and mom bought the dress w/o her knowing and we stuck it in the room with her other DD's dress that she had chosen before the other DD came into BBB...both were very suprised and Giselle DD was shocked that Tink made her a Giselle dress since there were no display ones.  

I would say to try one of those options, that way DD won't feel left out if she still wants Giselle!


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

What a great idea~ Thanks so much for sharing this with me.  Now, I am off to find a Giselle dress.  I hope that they will have some available around Halloween as they are sold out at this time.  I looked on Ebay and they are pretty pricey and I have some time to work with.

Thanks so much for everything


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

IlovemythreeC's said:


> What a great idea~ Thanks so much for sharing this with me.  Now, I am off to find a Giselle dress.  I hope that they will have some available around Halloween as they are sold out at this time.  I looked on Ebay and they are pretty pricey and I have some time to work with.
> 
> Thanks so much for everything


no problem, I'm happy to share some of the disney magic!!!  Those Giselle dresses are beautiful, I can understand why they cost so much money.  We actually had a 4yr old princess come in with the Central Park dress the one day...it was very cute as well!  We had an older princess (about 9 I would say) come in with the purple ball gown she wore and that was beautiful as well.  Happy searching!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Ok ladies, the prices for all pkgs are going up. There is a 5 dollar increase on the coach, crown and castle pkgs. I will let you know later today what those prices will be and when they will take effect. Also the hannah montanna pkgs will not get the increase but a few more things will be added to the pkgs and more comfortable wigs will be used that will feel much more comfortable to our princesses.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> I know about and have seen pics of Hanna Montana, but is there a HSM one too??  We are taking the Brownie troop to BBB DTD this Sat.  Are their new choices there??  Also, any FGIT post here and work at the DTD location??



yes there is a hsm cheer outfit that the girls can pick from. Also alice in wonderland, pocohanas as well as a female pirate outfit. The only outfit the WOD does not have is mulan.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jenseib said:


> Thanks. So WDW and BBB will still carry the same dresses, just once the change overs are made it will be new dresses in both locations, right?



correct.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

glitterkittyy said:


> I tried to get a pic of the new Snow White dress, but they had absolutely no dresses on display at MK in any of the shops I stopped in.



remember ladies that if a new dress does come in the BBB will get it before ANY other store on property will get it.


----------



## Atchley

F.G.I.Training-
Do you see many older princesses?  My DD is 10 years old and we plan on doing the castle package.  We have never done this before and I figure that this is the last time that she is going to be able to do it.  I don't want her to feel out of place.  I know that many have their hair done, but do many older (older -she's only 10) princesses do the whole package.  I have got her excited about it but I don't want her to feel different because she is older.  We are not going to a park that day.  We are going to DTD for her appt, hanging out at our resort (we are just checking in that day), and then doing HDDR for dinner.  
I was just wondering about the castle package for the 9-10 yr old princesses?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

What is the biggest sizes that the dresses come in?  My DD 12, is getting her heair done on June 21st.  and she is thing about the HSM or Pirate dress, can you tell me what the pirate dress looks like and what comes with it?  We are feeling the same as the above post as well...

Thank you,

Stacy


----------



## PMart

Atchley,
My oldest DD did BBB last year she was 9 (did the castle package and chose to be a pirate princess ), she had such a good time that this year she begged me to go to BBB again and she has asked to be dressed up again she said it was fun and she enjoyed walking around all dressed up Your DD will fit right in all different ages do BBB there were even girls older than my DD when we went 


PMart


----------



## Atchley

Thanks Stacy and PMart!  I was just afraid DD might be embarrassed being a little older than the others.  I'm glad to see others that are a little older going too.  I think she wants to be Jasmine which is a little older looking costume, but she has also mentioned Cinderella.  I will let her do whatever she wants.  This is probably the only time we will do the entire package so whatever my little princess wants, she is going to get.  (Maybe that has something to do with her spoiled princess attitude?   )


----------



## jenseib

Remember that technically anyone over 9 are not supposed to dress in the park. But if htey look younger, I'm sure noe one would say anything. I actually think it's a bit to young a cut off myself.  But then again, I would love to dress up as a princess too!  LOL!
Also the choices are smaller the bigger the girl.  The sizes for bigger girls is only limited to a few princesses. I think Jasmione is one.


----------



## princessmom29

Atchley said:


> F.G.I.Training-
> Do you see many older princesses?  My DD is 10 years old and we plan on doing the castle package.  We have never done this before and I figure that this is the last time that she is going to be able to do it.  I don't want her to feel out of place.  I know that many have their hair done, but do many older (older -she's only 10) princesses do the whole package.  I have got her excited about it but I don't want her to feel different because she is older.  We are not going to a park that day.  We are going to DTD for her appt, hanging out at our resort (we are just checking in that day), and then doing HDDR for dinner.
> I was just wondering about the castle package for the 9-10 yr old princesses?
> Thanks for your input.





Scrapbook Stacy said:


> What is the biggest sizes that the dresses come in?  My DD 12, is getting her heair done on June 21st.  and she is thing about the HSM or Pirate dress, can you tell me what the pirate dress looks like and what comes with it?  We are feeling the same as the above post as well...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Stacy



Guys just be aware that anyone over age 9 is not supposed to be in costume in the parks. You may not have a problem, but i would hate for your girls to be asked to change!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Atchley said:


> F.G.I.Training-
> Do you see many older princesses?  My DD is 10 years old and we plan on doing the castle package.  We have never done this before and I figure that this is the last time that she is going to be able to do it.  I don't want her to feel out of place.  I know that many have their hair done, but do many older (older -she's only 10) princesses do the whole package.  I have got her excited about it but I don't want her to feel different because she is older.  We are not going to a park that day.  We are going to DTD for her appt, hanging out at our resort (we are just checking in that day), and then doing HDDR for dinner.
> I was just wondering about the castle package for the 9-10 yr old princesses?
> Thanks for your input.



Hi!  I'm not FGIT Angela but I was a FGIT so maybe I can help you out as well.

First of all they say unless it is a party day you can't dress up if you are over the age of 12..so a previous post saying 9 is incorrect, it is 12 so no worries.

There is nothing wrong with ur 10yr old DD getting a costume.  On one party night we actually fitted a tiny mom in the Belle Holiday dress bc she felt left out (its all about the parents now I guess? haha).  Anyways, I'm sure you know the dresses that we have and the largest we have is a size kids 14 (in every dress).  I'm not sure size wise what your daughter looks like but some dresses are "stretch'ier" than others if that becomes an issue.  

We have princesses that old get castle packages and then some that opt out after seeing all the younger princesses getting dressed up.  It all depends on your own princess though.  I would say the normal castle range would be from 3yrs-7yrs.  Older princesses will either say yay or nay to it and you are right some will feel left out, esp. if they have younger siblings getting the whole treatment.

I hope this helps a little bit, Have a great trip!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

As of June 9, 2008 the prices are going up. the "Coach" pkge will be 49.95 plus tax. The "Crown" pkg will be 54.95 plus tax and the castle will be 189.95 to 249.95 plus tax.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Atchley said:


> F.G.I.Training-
> Do you see many older princesses?  My DD is 10 years old and we plan on doing the castle package.  We have never done this before and I figure that this is the last time that she is going to be able to do it.  I don't want her to feel out of place.  I know that many have their hair done, but do many older (older -she's only 10) princesses do the whole package.  I have got her excited about it but I don't want her to feel different because she is older.  We are not going to a park that day.  We are going to DTD for her appt, hanging out at our resort (we are just checking in that day), and then doing HDDR for dinner.
> I was just wondering about the castle package for the 9-10 yr old princesses?
> Thanks for your input.



Your 10 year old will love it!!!! We get many girls her age that want to dress up in the jasmine costume especially. Its a very cool outfit and with our 90 degree weather its perfect. Dont worry she is going to have sooo much fun and she will love the makeover as well. I know your not doing a park that day so you have no worries about costume issues. And be prpared because she will get alot of attention while walking around dtd and at you dinner that night. Have a great time!!!!


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Thank you for all of the info!  I feel much better now!  How much will the HSM price go up to, do you know?  Do you know what size that outfit goes up to?  Thank you to everyone!

Stacy


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> What is the biggest sizes that the dresses come in?  My DD 12, is getting her heair done on June 21st.  and she is thing about the HSM or Pirate dress, can you tell me what the pirate dress looks like and what comes with it?  We are feeling the same as the above post as well...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Stacy



The hsm cheer dress and the priate outfit goes to the size of xl (14). The pirate outfit is from pirates of the carribean and it is elizabeths swans pirate outfit. It has a hat, shirt, pants, shoe cover that looks like boots, and a belt to hold a sword. No sword though. And your DD will love the makeover she gets. That age group loves the makeup and nails as well as the process of getting dressed up. No worries mom she will love it and so will you!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Scrapbook Stacy said:


> Thank you for all of the info!  I feel much better now!  How much will the HSM price go up to, do you know?  Do you know what size that outfit goes up to?  Thank you to everyone!
> 
> Stacy



The dress is not going up just the package prices. The hsm dress is 50.00 just in case you wanted to know.


----------



## chirurgeon

A question for any former or current Fairy God Mothers in Training.  Have you Bootiqued any "older" princesses?  And by older I mean over the age of say 40?  I am going to be ... 50 this year and my December trip is my celebration.  I was kind of thinking of going to the castle the night I go to MVMCP.   

Any opinions?

Kim


----------



## F.G.I.Training

chirurgeon said:


> A question for any former or current Fairy God Mothers in Training.  Have you Bootiqued any "older" princesses?  And by older I mean over the age of say 40?  I am going to be ... 50 this year and my December trip is my celebration.  I was kind of thinking of going to the castle the night I go to MVMCP.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Kim



We get plenty of older princesses as well. Many do it with other girlfriends or there daughters. The oldest DP done at DTD was 96 years old. She came with her daughter, granddaughter, and great granddaughter. Your NEVER to old to be a princess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Hi!  I'm not FGIT Angela but I was a FGIT so maybe I can help you out as well.
> 
> First of all they say unless it is a party day you can't dress up if you are over the age of 12..so a previous post saying 9 is incorrect, it is 12 so no worries.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with ur 10yr old DD getting a costume.  On one party night we actually fitted a tiny mom in the Belle Holiday dress bc she felt left out (its all about the parents now I guess? haha).  Anyways, I'm sure you know the dresses that we have and the largest we have is a size kids 14 (in every dress).  I'm not sure size wise what your daughter looks like but some dresses are "stretch'ier" than others if that becomes an issue.
> 
> We have princesses that old get castle packages and then some that opt out after seeing all the younger princesses getting dressed up.  It all depends on your own princess though.  I would say the normal castle range would be from 3yrs-7yrs.  Older princesses will either say yay or nay to it and you are right some will feel left out, esp. if they have younger siblings getting the whole treatment.
> 
> I hope this helps a little bit, Have a great trip!



When did they change this rule? I called and asked about a month ago and was told by a CM that no one over the age of 9 was allowed in the park in costume. She said that anyone with an adult park ticket would be asked to change if they were found in costume except after 4 on a party day.


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

Thank you so much for all of your info and advice!  I am even MORE excited to go now more than ever!  

Stacy


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

princessmom29 said:


> When did they change this rule? I called and asked about a month ago and was told by a CM that no one over the age of 9 was allowed in the park in costume. She said that anyone with an adult park ticket would be asked to change if they were found in costume except after 4 on a party day.


It has been that way since I started in the BBB in Jan until the day I left which was May 15.  They say 12 because 13 begins the "teenage" years and they figure that not many 13 yr olds would want a costume and if they did, some 13 yr olds are so grown up these days that would/might confuse younger children.  We fit 9 yr olds all the time...more younger kids than 9 but if they have younger siblings they tend to want the same treatment.  

The ADR systems are wacked if you ask me.   My friend called to make her DD an appt for in Sept and was told only one parent was allowed in the room with her which is a total lie.  We *try* and say that if there is more than 4 or 5 adults per one princess at MK we will talk to the family and see if they can switch off until the reveal.  When she called last year her daughter was turning three at the end of their vacation and they were told she couldn't have it done and that BBB would check park tickets which is crazy bc we don't check park tickets and as long as the princesses is within a month or so of being 3 we will take them.   

We're not quite sure what gets mixed and messed up between the BBB and the ADR system but they really need to start meshing together so we do not have angry guests  

I'm sorry you were given false information but that's how it has been ever since I was at BBB and I know that is how it is today.  You wouldn't believe how many moms we get that ask if we have adult costumes (which we don't) but they want to be apart of the magic too...but only on party nights!!


----------



## Couturier

Atchley said:


> F.G.I.Training-
> Do you see many older princesses?  My DD is 10 years old and we plan on doing the castle package.  We have never done this before and I figure that this is the last time that she is going to be able to do it.  I don't want her to feel out of place.  I know that many have their hair done, but do many older (older -she's only 10) princesses do the whole package.  I have got her excited about it but I don't want her to feel different because she is older.  We are not going to a park that day.  We are going to DTD for her appt, hanging out at our resort (we are just checking in that day), and then doing HDDR for dinner.
> I was just wondering about the castle package for the 9-10 yr old princesses?
> Thanks for your input.


Hi
I just thought I would tell you that my dd 9 (2 weeks from 10) did the whole package last time, and all of the FGIT made her feel just as special as all the other girls.  The photograhper even praised her for knowing how to pose for the camera, and even thought she was older, a lot of the characters and cm's took time to stop and compliment her.  

she plans on doing it again on our next visit and she will be 11, but she will prob go with the pirate or something for an older girl.

I am sure she will have a BLAST!

Dana


----------



## SPOOKLE24

i need a daughter. i suggested my 10 yr old son had it done ha ha and you can imagine the response.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

chirurgeon said:


> A question for any former or current Fairy God Mothers in Training.  Have you Bootiqued any "older" princesses?  And by older I mean over the age of say 40?  I am going to be ... 50 this year and my December trip is my celebration.  I was kind of thinking of going to the castle the night I go to MVMCP.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Kim


We have done plenty of moms at MK BBB.  Some get upset at the fact that they had an appt scheduled and then cancelled it at last minute.  I have done several moms as a FGIT.  I actually did an older lady from Dis and it was very exciting to talk with her since she had been reading my CP TR for BBB.  

I think the oldest grandma we had at MK BBB was 95 or so?  I did not do her but I know she got the pink diva hair!  

I tried to get my mom to do it when they were here in feb but she said no and would rather go to the GF spa lol.  

It is more typical for moms to have their hair done on party nights but we will get a few that have special ocassions or mother/daughter day.  We had one bridal party come in and have their hair done.  

Have fun if you end up doing it!


----------



## AuntTonia

My niece will be 8 when we go to Disney in Sept. I have a BBB appointment for her. I plan on taking her something to wear before we go. This is all a surprise for her. 
The problem is she is big for her age. She's as tall as her 10yr. brother and is already in a size 14. Since this is a surprise I don't want her trying on to many things. 
How do you think I should go about getting her something that will fit and look good on her?? Where do I look? Disney clothes sometimes seem to be small on her. Ebay seems risky since I don't know what size to do. She's really into HSM and likes Jasmine. Or I was thinking of just getting her a really cute sundress.


----------



## DisDancerina

Yessssssssssssss! I am going to Bibbindi Bobbddi Boutique!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> It has been that way since I started in the BBB in Jan until the day I left which was May 15.  They say 12 because 13 begins the "teenage" years and they figure that not many 13 yr olds would want a costume and if they did, some 13 yr olds are so grown up these days that would/might confuse younger children.  We fit 9 yr olds all the time...more younger kids than 9 but if they have younger siblings they tend to want the same treatment.
> 
> The ADR systems are wacked if you ask me.   My friend called to make her DD an appt for in Sept and was told only one parent was allowed in the room with her which is a total lie.  We *try* and say that if there is more than 4 or 5 adults per one princess at MK we will talk to the family and see if they can switch off until the reveal.  When she called last year her daughter was turning three at the end of their vacation and they were told she couldn't have it done and that BBB would check park tickets which is crazy bc we don't check park tickets and as long as the princesses is within a month or so of being 3 we will take them.
> 
> We're not quite sure what gets mixed and messed up between the BBB and the ADR system but they really need to start meshing together so we do not have angry guests
> 
> I'm sorry you were given false information but that's how it has been ever since I was at BBB and I know that is how it is today.  You wouldn't believe how many moms we get that ask if we have adult costumes (which we don't) but they want to be apart of the magic too...but only on party nights!!



Thanks for the ACCURATE info!!!!!!!


----------



## kristin3

Atchley said:


> F.G.I.Training-
> Do you see many older princesses?  My DD is 10 years old and we plan on doing the castle package.  We have never done this before and I figure that this is the last time that she is going to be able to do it.  I don't want her to feel out of place.  I know that many have their hair done, but do many older (older -she's only 10) princesses do the whole package.  I have got her excited about it but I don't want her to feel different because she is older.  We are not going to a park that day.  We are going to DTD for her appt, hanging out at our resort (we are just checking in that day), and then doing HDDR for dinner.
> I was just wondering about the castle package for the 9-10 yr old princesses?
> Thanks for your input.



My dd is 9, and we just did BBB 2 wks ago. She was Jasmine. She fit right in and loved it. Jasmine is a good costume for the older princesses. 
Your dd will love it!


----------



## Atchley

Thanks to everyone's responses!  This is making me feel so much better about going.  DD usually wears a size 7/8 shirt or dress now, so costume size isn't a problem.  
I thought the age limit was 10 and under, but the FGIT say that is 12, so no worries there. We are not planning on doing a park that day anyways.  She has asked if she can wear it when we go to CRT though.  I don't think she'll wear it all day though.  We may have to change before we go.
I am getting so excited now!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

We are going in a few weeks. 3 adults, a 4 year old girl and an 8 year old boy for the cool dude.  I will have to ready this thread tomorrow. 
S


----------



## strmtroopr96

AuntTonia said:


> My niece will be 8 when we go to Disney in Sept. I have a BBB appointment for her. I plan on taking her something to wear before we go. This is all a surprise for her.
> The problem is she is big for her age. She's as tall as her 10yr. brother and is already in a size 14. Since this is a surprise I don't want her trying on to many things.
> How do you think I should go about getting her something that will fit and look good on her?? Where do I look? Disney clothes sometimes seem to be small on her. Ebay seems risky since I don't know what size to do. She's really into HSM and likes Jasmine. Or I was thinking of just getting her a really cute sundress.



Hi there! Your niece sounds like the same size as my 8 1/2 year old DD. I am surprising her with a Snow White costume for her BBB appt. but knew there was no way she would fit into a Disney Store dress anymore. She has been squeezing into the size 10/12 for 2 years now. LOL

I was able to find a brand new one on Ebay from Disneyland in a size 14 for only $20 shipped! It is really nice because the top part is stretchy so she should have no problem fitting into it. 

I have also bought her a few tshirts from DisneyShopping.com that are a ladies size Medium and because they are fitted shirts, they fit fit her perfectly.

We are going to 1900 Park Fare for dinner one night and I also have a 2 year old DD (who is the complete opposite of her sister and tiny LOL) and wanted something cute and matchy for them to wear. Of course, that is near impossible because of the size difference. So I have bought both a Cinderella tshirt (but may return those because the one for older DD is only a 10/12 and small and instead find a cute design and make my own from the DIS-igns threads) and am planning to try and make Tutu's in Cinderella colors. LOL  I have had the tulle sitting here for months and haven't started yet though. The directions seemed easy enough but I am such a procrastinator. I should start though because I did want to try and sell a few this weekend at our Relay For Life.  

Another idea is to look into the Pillowcase style dresses. For bigger kids, they can be worn as tops instead. I have 2 here for oldest DD and she will wear them over bike type shorts instead.

Hope that helps!! I know how hard to find something cute for young girls who aren't so little anymore! LOL


----------



## DisDancerina

F.G.I.Training said:


> As of June 9, 2008 the prices are going up. the "Coach" pkge will be 49.95 plus tax. The "Crown" pkg will be 54.95 plus tax and the castle will be 189.95 to 249.95 plus tax.



Does this apply to people who've already booked their reservations?


----------



## Fire14

DisDancerina said:


> Does this apply to people who've already booked their reservations?


My guess would be yes I was caught in last price increase and had to pay new price even though my appt had been booked for 5 mos.


----------



## mcsmom

We are going to WDW in Sept and I am trying to decide if I should make DD(3) and appt. at BBB.

We already have several princess dresses so I am thinking about the middle package.   I have two questions:

1.  With the middle package, does the princess get to choose which hairstyle she wants?
2.  Can you still have a photo shoot after the appt?


Jeanna


----------



## PiratePrincess99

mcsmom said:


> We are going to WDW in Sept and I am trying to decide if I should make DD(3) and appt. at BBB.
> 
> We already have several princess dresses so I am thinking about the middle package.   I have two questions:
> 
> 1.  With the middle package, does the princess get to choose which hairstyle she wants?
> 2.  Can you still have a photo shoot after the appt?
> 
> 
> Jeanna




You do get to pick the hairstyle you want. You can do the photo shoot. The photo shoot is free but you can buy the same pic package that comes with the Castle package. Its four, 4 by 6 and one 8 by 10, it costs 30 bucks.


----------



## mindyd

Fire14 said:


> My guess would be yes I was caught in last price increase and had to pay new price even though my appt had been booked for 5 mos.



That's great I have two children doing the big package my daughters are getting older but I think this will be our last year at BBB.  I just don't know if the price increase and I am sure there will be one next year will be worth it.


----------



## mcsmom

Thanks PiratePrincess99!

Another question-  Are the photos from the photo shoot included put on Photopass?


----------



## PiratePrincess99

mcsmom said:


> Thanks PiratePrincess99!
> 
> Another question-  Are the photos from the photo shoot included put on Photopass?



The photos are put right onto your photopass.


----------



## JulieNMM

F.G.I.Training said:


> yes there is a hsm cheer outfit that the girls can pick from. Also alice in wonderland, pocohanas as well as a female pirate outfit. The only outfit the WOD does not have is mulan.



Which, of course, is the one my DD wants!  She already has or had Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Belle, Jasmine, Ariel (wedding dress), and Alice.

We are going to BBB in the castle on 6/22. Do you think the prices will be higher than what I was quoted when I made the appts a few weeks ago?

JULIE


----------



## DisDancerina

Fire14 said:


> My guess would be yes I was caught in last price increase and had to pay new price even though my appt had been booked for 5 mos.


I'm sorry  I'm in the same boat. 


JulieNMM said:


> Which, of course, is the one my DD wants!  She already has or had Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Belle, Jasmine, Ariel (wedding dress), and Alice.
> 
> We are going to BBB in the castle on 6/22. Do you think the prices will be higher than what I was quoted when I made the appts a few weeks ago?
> 
> JULIE



I think it will be the more money, even though you already booked it. I have the same problem


----------



## FairyDust2008

We did the castle package @ BBB in DDD over Memorial Day Weekend.  It was REALLY NICE   Our FGIT did a FABULOUS JOB   She was very meticulous working on my dd little bun on the top of her head.  She has kind of bob length hair so I was wondering if we would have to go with the hair extensions but the FGIT said we didn't have to and she would be able to do the princess do and she really did some MAGIC because dd hair looked soooooooooooooooooooo darling   DD thought she was truly a "PRINCESS", which she is  but after she picked out ARIEL'S wedding dress, we waited in the store for our beeper to go off and when it did, we arrived at the podium and they took us to our "royal chamber" dressing room and her dress, sandals, wand and crown awaited her.  We put everything on and then the transformation began.  It was truly a "MAGICAL" moment and something we both will remember forever.  The picture package was also very very nice.  We had MANY compliments throughout DDD from different people calling my dd PRINCESS everywhere we went.  I have pictures but haven't had time to download yet.  Anyone wondering whether or not to do the BBB, don't hesitate.  It was WELL WORTH THE $$.  The Ariel dress was very pretty and the sandals are something she can wear with normal clothes, dresses.  Her dress did rip at the end of the night coming home getting off the bus, a little tear at the bottom but nothing that some scissors can't trim up.  I'm sure my dd dress little tear was nothing compared to the girls I saw wearing them in the parks riding rides.  The hairdo lasted 3 days after.  The only part that kind of fell down was a little piece in the back by her neck.  The FGIT said to wrap the bun in toilet paper and toilet paper around her head to protect it and it worked even thought the toilet paper was in the bed the following morning, it did help keep the style.  Coming home from vacation, we had numerous comments on dd hair.  WONDERFUL EXPERIENCE


----------



## PrincessMama605

I am taking my (soon to be) three DD on our first ever trip to WDW.  I am planning to take her to BBB to have hair, makeup, dress, the whole thing.  I am just wondering if we need to bring her own comb?  And do the packages include accessories, like a purse, wand, etc?  Since this is the first time ever I want it be really special.[/


----------



## chirurgeon

What are the different ways they put up the hair?  Is it just a pony tail turned into a bun? Are there any other styles?

Kim


----------



## DisDancerina

PrincessMama605 said:


> I am taking my (soon to be) three DD on our first ever trip to WDW.  I am planning to take her to BBB to have hair, makeup, dress, the whole thing.  I am just wondering if we need to bring her own comb?  And do the packages include accessories, like a purse, wand, etc?  Since this is the first time ever I want it be really special.[/



I was told that we have to bring our own comb and our own brush.


----------



## princssdisnygina

PrincessMama605 said:


> I am taking my (soon to be) three DD on our first ever trip to WDW.  I am planning to take her to BBB to have hair, makeup, dress, the whole thing.  I am just wondering if we need to bring her own comb?  And do the packages include accessories, like a purse, wand, etc?  Since this is the first time ever I want it be really special.[/



If you are getting the whole thing she will get a wand, the shoes and the dress.  It would not hurt to bring your own comb, I know they have plastic ones they use and give to you when they are finished but if  she has one she is comfortable with it would not hurt!


----------



## princssdisnygina

chirurgeon said:


> What are the different ways they put up the hair?  Is it just a pony tail turned into a bun? Are there any other styles?
> 
> Kim




Kim:

They have 3 different styles plus the new hannah montana:

My pics at the bottom are the Pop and Diva

Fairytale Princess - the pony tail into a bun with a tiara
Disney Diva - hair in a bun with extentions over it... they are curled and come in black, brown, or blonde and have color ribbon pieces in them. With Mickey Rhinestone bobby pins
Pop Princess - Hair in a bun or ponytail or halfway up (if you have a preference let them know) with a spikey colored hair piece they make stand straight up with Mickey clips! It is the craziest!

Hannah Montana Package - 
Hannah Montana wig 
Microphone headset 
Hannah Montana guitar purse 
Choice of pink or blue T-shirt (optional Hannah Montana costume with jacket and pants sold separately) 
Backstage pass/make-up kit 
Secret Star photo shoot


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

they have two different hannah packages one is the one listed above and the other comes w/ the costume.


----------



## Couturier

Hi
I thought I would post a pic of my daughter as Tink, she had the Disney Diva hairstyle.  We also purchased the flip flop shoes, but she wore these slipper type shoes the whole time.  This was just over a year ago and she STILL wears these shoes! LOL

She was almost 10 and the oldest there but she didnt feel out of place, and had a blast even though she is so NOT a girlie girl!  The next time she wants to do the Pirate! LOL


----------



## erinmommyof2

Hi!  We are heading to WDW in December and will be doing the Coach package for our dd (3 1/2).  I have a Snow White dress that I got at the Disney Store after Halloween last year.  If you are bringing your own dress, do the girls put it on before or after they have their hair done?  Can I just bring her already dressed?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

erinmommyof2 said:


> Hi!  We are heading to WDW in December and will be doing the Coach package for our dd (3 1/2).  I have a Snow White dress that I got at the Disney Store after Halloween last year.  If you are bringing your own dress, do the girls put it on before or after they have their hair done?  Can I just bring her already dressed?


you can do either option, she can come in dressed or BBB has fitting rooms and you can get dressed there..have fun!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I've goofed (I think).  I am hoping to make reservations for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at MK for my 2 granddaughter for September 25th.  Have I waited to long to make my reservations???  (They are closed right now).  Do they book up fast?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I've goofed (I think).  I am hoping to make reservations for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at MK for my 2 granddaughter for September 25th.  Have I waited to long to make my reservations???  (They are closed right now).  Do they book up fast?


depending on the time of year they book up faster than others.  I would either keep calling back.  Were you open with a time or did you want a specific time?  If you are more open with your time, especially towards the end of the day, it can be easier to get in.  If there is a party that night it will be hard to get.  If all else fails, get to BBB early the morning you want an appt and they can usually get u in as a walk in that day unless they are overbooked.  Good luck!


----------



## momto2inKC

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I've goofed (I think).  I am hoping to make reservations for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at MK for my 2 granddaughter for September 25th.  Have I waited to long to make my reservations???  (They are closed right now).  Do they book up fast?



I just got my daughter an appointment a few days ago for Sept 27th at the location in the castle.  There were lots of openings to choose from.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

OK.  Not bad.  We got a 1:50 appointment for the girls and I think that just might work great.  That way they can cool down and rest for a while in the middle of the day.  Then we have dinner at 1900 Park Fare at 4:30!  I'm sure I will have 2 thrilled little girls!


----------



## Couturier

KarlaG4Kids said:


> OK.  Not bad.  We got a 1:50 appointment for the girls and I think that just might work great.  That way they can cool down and rest for a while in the middle of the day.  Then we have dinner at 1900 Park Fare at 4:30!  I'm sure I will have 2 thrilled little girls!


That sounds great!  I bet they will have a blast!  Make sure to come back and post pics!  Are you doing the full package?

Dana


----------



## jenseib

JulieNMM said:


> Which, of course, is the one my DD wants!  She already has or had Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Belle, Jasmine, Ariel (wedding dress), and Alice.
> 
> We are going to BBB in the castle on 6/22. Do you think the prices will be higher than what I was quoted when I made the appts a few weeks ago?
> 
> JULIE




I don't think the Castle offers the HSM dress, so you will need to come with it. I know the ysell it at WOD, but I don't remember seeing it anywhere else. I would assume HS have it though somewhere.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

I just would like to post some information for those who seek it:

PRICES are going up June 9th, so for those of you thinking about getting your hair done, or your DD's hair done, and you live close enough, try and do it before the 9th.  Also know that even in you don't book a castle package you can still get your photo's taken in the studio.

Also, please know that you are NEVER too old to be a princess.  If you really want to get your hair done please do it!  Older princesses ROCK!, and they do mom princesses, grandma princesses, even teenage princesses all the time!  Do not be embarrassed, just have fun with it!

And lastly, despite the rumor on some sites, you can tip your FGIT and I'm sure it's greatly appreciated!  Those ladies work extra hard 

Hope this all helped
have a great day!!


----------



## mamaLori05

jenseib said:


> I don't think the Castle offers the HSM dress, so you will need to come with it. I know the ysell it at WOD, but I don't remember seeing it anywhere else. I would assume HS have it though somewhere.



I thought I read a long way back that if you let them know what dress you want when you make the appt (or call back and have it added), they will get it for you and have it ready.  It may be worth calling and checking into.  Maybe even a FGIT on here can confirm or deny this???


----------



## FoundinWonderland

mamaLori05 said:


> I thought I read a long way back that if you let them know what dress you want when you make the appt (or call back and have it added), they will get it for you and have it ready.  It may be worth calling and checking into.  Maybe even a FGIT on here can confirm or deny this???



They probably could but most girls choose their gowns once they get there.  They go shopping in the "royal wardrobe" and then they are taken back to the "royal dressing chambers" to change.  I'm sure if you called ahead they could arrange for it to be all waiting though


----------



## rebecca314

Here's a video from our recent trip:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmX8FJApVV0


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

rebecca314 said:


> Here's a video from our recent trip:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmX8FJApVV0



Oh my goodness, your video is SO sweet.  I LOVE it ~ both of you looked so beautiful.  What a special memory for you and your daughter.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PMart

I have a question for everyone. What happens if you book the castle package and you get to BBB and your DD does not find a dress she likes??? lol


 (Myoldestv DD 10 is very picky, but insists on doing BBB again this year)

Maybe I should have just booked the middle package, this is what I did last time but of course when we got to BBB she wanted an outfit too! 


PMart


----------



## CamAnd

Rebecca314

I love your video.  Your DD looks great.  What a great way to record your special memories.  I'd like to know how  you put music to photos?  You can pm me if you get a chance.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

PMart said:


> I have a question for everyone. What happens if you book the castle package and you get to BBB and your DD does not find a dress she likes??? lol
> 
> 
> (Myoldestv DD 10 is very picky, but insists on doing BBB again this year)
> 
> Maybe I should have just booked the middle package, this is what I did last time but of course when we got to BBB she wanted an outfit too!
> 
> 
> PMart


If she changes her mind it is not a big deal.  We have had princesses try on every single dress and shoe in multiple sizes and then decided not to get the castle package.  The FGIT at the podium or her own FGIT will change it on the slip.

That is one of the reasons why you don't pay until the end.  You might add and drop things throughout the transformation like changing packages for example.  

Have fun!


----------



## Chellymouse

FoundinWonderland said:


> I just would like to post some information for those who seek it:
> 
> PRICES are going up June 9th, so for those of you thinking about getting your hair done, or your DD's hair done, and you live close enough, try and do it before the 9th.  Also know that even in you don't book a castle package you can still get your photo's taken in the studio.
> 
> Also, please know that you are NEVER too old to be a princess.  If you really want to get your hair done please do it!  Older princesses ROCK!, and they do mom princesses, grandma princesses, even teenage princesses all the time!  Do not be embarrassed, just have fun with it!
> 
> And lastly, despite the rumor on some sites, you can tip your FGIT and I'm sure it's greatly appreciated!  Those ladies work extra hard
> 
> Hope this all helped
> have a great day!!




Thank you for this post. My BFF and I   are taking a "girls only" trip in August...we've had a rough year...and I just booked us a coach package at MK-BBB for our arrival day and then we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare followed by a night out at PI. She and I were talking about it and thought it would be fun to be princesses for a day!


----------



## PMart

Tinkerbellluvr7, thanks for responding, whew that makes me feel better 

pmart


----------



## Couturier

rebecca314 said:


> Here's a video from our recent trip:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmX8FJApVV0


OHHH That was soo great!  It made me a little weepy, lol.  You can tell she just felt like a princess!  The way she was smiling and modeling for the camera, that is exactly why we all pay the money for this experience.

Have a Great night!
Dana


----------



## DisDancerina

Ok... This is a tall order, but I wanted to know. I'm 13, I wanted to know if I could get away with wearing a costume around the parks (See my TR for a picture if needed.)

Also,
 If not, could I bring my dress, change at exposition hall to get my picture, then change back?


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

DisDancerina said:


> Ok... This is a tall order, but I wanted to know. I'm 13, I wanted to know if I could get away with wearing a costume around the parks (See my TR for a picture if needed.)
> 
> Also,
> If not, could I bring my dress, change at exposition hall to get my picture, then change back?



I'm pretty sure that this is reserved for the younger girls (under 10).


----------



## mindyd

Hi,

We have a appointment next Sunday before the park opens I know I need my confirmation number. But I am not sure where I go to get into Magic Kingdom do I just go to the main gates?

Thanks for any help


----------



## karajeboo

mindyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a appointment next Sunday before the park opens I know I need my confirmation number. But I am not sure where I go to get into Magic Kingdom do I just go to the main gates?
> 
> Thanks for any help



We had an 8am ressie too and nobody asked for our confirmation number.  But they have a turnstile open to the right as you walk into MK, with the usual bag check, etc.  Of course, we were running late because our bus broke down (another story!!!!) so DH and DMIL were behind us with our bags while DD and I RAN from the monorail to the entrance and all the way up Main St.  But they saw us only carrying a brush so that we wouldn't be stopped at bag check, and it was obvious why we were there so early.

Note:  We left POP at 7am for an 8:05 res at the Castle BBB.  The bus broke down at the Poly (why we stopped there I'll never know!), so we raced up to the monorail.........and made it with 2minutes to spare.  But I was so upset when I called BBB to say we might be late because our bus broke down.  The gal was not very accomodating and just said that they would "try" to work my DD in sometime today.  I was crying the whole way there and not very happy when we arrived as I saw more than 1/2 the chairs open (with FGIT's standing behind them waiting), and still open when we left.  So I'm sure that was the pat answer to give, but still, it made me feel as though I had done something wrong and the reason we were late was 100% Disney transportation.  Without that problem we would have arrived 1/2 hr early with an easy stroll down Main St.


----------



## mindyd

karajeboo said:


> We had an 8am ressie too and nobody asked for our confirmation number.  But they have a turnstile open to the right as you walk into MK, with the usual bag check, etc.  Of course, we were running late because our bus broke down (another story!!!!) so DH and DMIL were behind us with our bags while DD and I RAN from the monorail to the entrance and all the way up Main St.  But they saw us only carrying a brush so that we wouldn't be stopped at bag check, and it was obvious why we were there so early.
> 
> Note:  We left POP at 7am for an 8:05 res at the Castle BBB.  The bus broke down at the Poly (why we stopped there I'll never know!), so we raced up to the monorail.........and made it with 2minutes to spare.  But I was so upset when I called BBB to say we might be late because our bus broke down.  The gal was not very accomodating and just said that they would "try" to work my DD in sometime today.  I was crying the whole way there and not very happy when we arrived as I saw more than 1/2 the chairs open (with FGIT's standing behind them waiting), and still open when we left.  So I'm sure that was the pat answer to give, but still, it made me feel as though I had done something wrong and the reason we were late was 100% Disney transportation.  Without that problem we would have arrived 1/2 hr early with an easy stroll down Main St.



Thank you for the information! I am so sorry that you had such a rough time getting there that is horrible that the FGIT was not nicer with you.


----------



## Couturier

WOW!  That sounds like quite an adventure!  One that I hope to never have, lol.  Sorry you had to go through that!  Just keep thinking MAGIC! LOL

Anyone know what time DTD has their first appt of the day?


----------



## adell557

DisDancerina said:


> Ok... This is a tall order, but I wanted to know. I'm 13, I wanted to know if I could get away with wearing a costume around the parks (See my TR for a picture if needed.)
> 
> Also,
> If not, could I bring my dress, change at exposition hall to get my picture, then change back?



I looked at your pic on your PTR, and I would say that you might be pushing it, it would depend on the CM, some of them are easy going and want to make magic and probably would let you slide, then you have other CM's who would make you change.

You can however bring your dress and change no problem.


----------



## DisDancerina

adell557 said:


> I looked at your pic on your PTR, and I would say that you might be pushing it, it would depend on the CM, some of them are easy going and want to make magic and probably would let you slide, then you have other CM's who would make you change.
> 
> You can however bring your dress and change no problem.



Thanks for helping  That's what I thought would happen


----------



## jillyb

PiratePrincess99 said:


> The photo shoot is free...QUOTE]
> 
> Just want to confirm that even if we don't purchase the Castle package we can still get the photo shoot and we can have those photos put on our Photopass?


----------



## jillyb

F.G.I.Training said:


> As of June 9, 2008 the prices are going up. the "Coach" pkge will be 49.95 plus tax. The "Crown" pkg will be 54.95 plus tax and the castle will be 189.95 to 249.95 plus tax.



Ugghhh!!! We're taking our DD's on the 12th for YDDs 6th birthday. I think I just lost some pixie dust. *sigh*


----------



## DisDancerina

jillyb said:


> PiratePrincess99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photo shoot is free...QUOTE]
> 
> Just want to confirm that even if we don't purchase the Castle package we can still get the photo shoot and we can have those photos put on our Photopass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically!
Click to expand...


----------



## strmtroopr96

PiratePrincess99 said:


> The photo shoot is free...QUOTE]
> 
> Just want to confirm that even if we don't purchase the Castle package we can still get the photo shoot and we can have those photos put on our Photopass?



*Yes, you can do that! That is what we did last trip and will be doing again on our next trip. We were at the MK BBB last time and did Photopass Pics by the Rose Garden as well as at Expo Hall. Have fun!*


----------



## FairyDust2008

Test


----------



## MsFGIT

karajeboo said:


> We had an 8am ressie too and nobody asked for our confirmation number.  But they have a turnstile open to the right as you walk into MK, with the usual bag check, etc.  Of course, we were running late because our bus broke down (another story!!!!) so DH and DMIL were behind us with our bags while DD and I RAN from the monorail to the entrance and all the way up Main St.  But they saw us only carrying a brush so that we wouldn't be stopped at bag check, and it was obvious why we were there so early.
> 
> Note:  We left POP at 7am for an 8:05 res at the Castle BBB.  The bus broke down at the Poly (why we stopped there I'll never know!), so we raced up to the monorail.........and made it with 2minutes to spare.  But I was so upset when I called BBB to say we might be late because our bus broke down.  The gal was not very accomodating and just said that they would "try" to work my DD in sometime today.  I was crying the whole way there and not very happy when we arrived as I saw more than 1/2 the chairs open (with FGIT's standing behind them waiting), and still open when we left.  So I'm sure that was the pat answer to give, but still, it made me feel as though I had done something wrong and the reason we were late was 100% Disney transportation.  Without that problem we would have arrived 1/2 hr early with an easy stroll down Main St.



So sorry you had a rough start to your day!  Please keep in mind, though, that you were in fact just given a standard answer to your question.  Most days, we are booked to capacity and our appointment times must be followed to a T in order for everyone else's reservations to be on time.  Things generally seem very slow in the morning, but things pick up VERY quickly about 1-2 hours into the day.  The FGIT you spoke with on the phone probably feared that you may not have been able to arrive until later in the morning when it would have been impossible to back track in appointments.  I hope the mishap didn't spoil your princess's magical moment!


----------



## traceym

My little princess had a great time getting her transformation. Of course she wasn't as upset as I was. 
Here's the story...
We arrived at BBB at 5:20 pm for a 5:55 pm reservation. They didn't call her back until 6:50 pm!!!! It was standing room only the entire time we were there. They definately overbooked!  
She ended up having a good time, but we missed some of the P&P party because of the delay. She was a bit bummed when she realized that.
I would definately reccomend booking your BBB experience early in the day if you are attending a special party at night. 

Here's her before picture at dinner.






And here is an after picture that daddy took as we approached him.


----------



## DisDancerina

Great pictures! She's so pretty  I'm sorry you missed some of P & P, though!


----------



## kadesha

After reading through this thread, I called and made reservations for our November trip!  My girls are going to love it!


----------



## DisDancerina

kadesha said:


> After reading through this thread, I called and made reservations for our November trip!  My girls are going to love it!



Hooray! It's good we made a difference, hehe.


----------



## adell557

Can any of the FGIT tell me if this is the new snow white dress that is available at the parks?? 





[/IMG]


----------



## FoundinWonderland

adell557 said:


> Can any of the FGIT tell me if this is the new snow white dress that is available at the parks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


  Yes it is


----------



## mindyd

Hi,

can anyone tell me if you can pay with check at BBB? I figured probably not but figured I would check.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

mindyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone tell me if you can pay with check at BBB? I figured probably not but figured I would check.


no...

You can pay with cash, credit card, or if you are staying at a WDW resort you can put it on your room charge.

If you wish to tip your FGIT, it must be in cash only.

Have a great time!


----------



## momto2inKC

Can someone tell me, how much do the dresses typically cost?  My daughter wants the Cinderella one specifically.  She's got an appt for hair and makeup, but we're going to purchase the dress earlier in the week.


----------



## mindyd

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> no...
> 
> You can pay with cash, credit card, or if you are staying at a WDW resort you can put it on your room charge.
> 
> If you wish to tip your FGIT, it must be in cash only.
> 
> Have a great time!



Thank you that is what I figured but my husband thought you could


----------



## kristin3

momto2inKC said:


> Can someone tell me, how much do the dresses typically cost?  My daughter wants the Cinderella one specifically.  She's got an appt for hair and makeup, but we're going to purchase the dress earlier in the week.




The dresses are $65, the deluxe ones are more though.

Have fun!
Kristin


----------



## PiratePrincess99

What hair style should i do? I have dirty blonde hair. I have done the fp and diva and liked both but i am going agian and do not which to do.


----------



## momto2inKC

kristin3 said:


> The dresses are $65, the deluxe ones are more though.
> 
> Have fun!
> Kristin



Thanks!  I almost bought her dress at the Disney store, but i'm concerned about the 10/12 fitting her well.  So we'll just wait till we get to Disney so we can get the 14.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

How much does each makeover cost now? Did they make new brochures for it?


----------



## mindyd

Hi,

We have a appoinment on Sunday at the Magic Kingdom location.  I will get pictures of all the new dresses and will post once I get home.


----------



## AudreyHpbrn

How old is too old for this?  My stepdaughter is 8 and fairly tall.  The play dresses in the store are normally too small for her.


----------



## Sleeping Becca

They have sizes up to 11/12 your stepdaughter should have no problems finding a dress.  The dress up clothes in stores is usually equiv. to  4T.


----------



## Audrey9505

How likely is it that the FGIT will paint my daughter's fingernails instead of using the fake nails? She'll be 3.25 years and I really don't think she'd enjoy the fake ones, but would think getting special polish was pretty cool. Thank you!


----------



## Fire14

Audrey9505 said:


> How likely is it that the FGIT will paint my daughter's fingernails instead of using the fake nails? She'll be 3.25 years and I really don't think she'd enjoy the fake ones, but would think getting special polish was pretty cool. Thank you!


This past trip was first I was ever given fake nail choice other wise they have always polished mine so I'd say your safe.


----------



## McKelly

Sleeping Becca said:


> They have sizes up to 11/12 your stepdaughter should have no problems finding a dress.  The dress up clothes in stores is usually equiv. to  4T.




I thought the sizes went up to a size 14?  Do the new dresses not come that big?


----------



## momto2inKC

McKelly said:


> I thought the sizes went up to a size 14?  Do the new dresses not come that big?



The ones at Disney go up to girls 14/16


----------



## hmgray95

Thought you all might like to see some pics from my daughter's May 4th visit.  This was her first time at the BBB and she had a ball (as did her mother!).  We did the hair/makeup/nail package and brought our own dress, and it worked out perfectly....her FGIT even adjusted her dress for her, as it was slightly too big around the neck and put some cotton balls into the toes of her slippers as they were a little large as well.


----------



## Couturier

hmgray95 said:


> Thought you all might like to see some pics from my daughter's May 4th visit.  This was her first time at the BBB and she had a ball (as did her mother!).  We did the hair/makeup/nail package and brought our own dress, and it worked out perfectly....her FGIT even adjusted her dress for her, as it was slightly too big around the neck and put some cotton balls into the toes of her slippers as they were a little large as well.


AWE!  This is sooo sweet!  You can AHHHH Disney MAGIC!

Dana
p.s. Thanks for sending the pics!


----------



## JulieNMM

I agree!  Those are the best pictures!  Your DD looks like she is so happy!  I bet she felt like a princess all day!!!

JULIE


----------



## cmf06

I am sorry if this was already asked, but did anyone every do the "prince" makeover also.  My daughter who is 4 would love it, and my son who is 6 would probably like the "cool hairstyle" too.  Thanks


----------



## Twilight Terror

AudreyHpbrn said:


> How old is too old for this?  My stepdaughter is 8 and fairly tall.  The play dresses in the store are normally too small for her.



There is no age limit, only an age minimum. As long as your princess is over 3, it doesn't matter. Me, my mum and my sister all go along, and the youngest of over is well over 21!  If you're referring to the costumes, then they go up to girls 14, so if she can fit in those, she can wear those and have the full castle package. But if not, then there's nothing stopping her having the coach package or something!


----------



## MsFGIT

Audrey9505 said:


> How likely is it that the FGIT will paint my daughter's fingernails instead of using the fake nails? She'll be 3.25 years and I really don't think she'd enjoy the fake ones, but would think getting special polish was pretty cool. Thank you!



Nail polish and press ons will both me offered as an option, so make sure you explain to the fgit that you do not want press ons for your princess before they are brought out.  She may demand them once she sees them, as they are rather sparkly.  It's happened many times before.


----------



## Caboosey

I love this thread - I can't wait to have a little princess to bring to her princess transformation in the castle!


----------



## DisDancerina

cmf06 said:


> I am sorry if this was already asked, but did anyone every do the "prince" makeover also.  My daughter who is 4 would love it, and my son who is 6 would probably like the "cool hairstyle" too.  Thanks



Prince makeover? Are you talking about The Cool Dude?


----------



## annacali

I was just at the DTD location last Weds and there was no mention of press on nails at all...both of my daughters got their nails painted for the first time ever and loved it!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

annacali said:


> I was just at the DTD location last Weds and there was no mention of press on nails at all...both of my daughters got their nails painted for the first time ever and loved it!


that would be for 2 reasons. #1, depending on the ages of your DDs sometimes the press-ons are not offered. For example, if they were 5 or 6, I would ask the parent(s) and almost 100% of the time they would say polish but for 4 or 3 year olds..unless they had an older sibling with the choice, I would not offer the press-ons.  #2 is that perhaps they are phasing them out because they really are like stickers and fall off.  I've had princesses at the register before w/nails falling off and they requested to have painted nails so I have painted many princess hands in the lobby of MK BBB bc the press ons will not stay on.  I know of some moms that know ahead time and bring nail glue and glue them on when they leave but I know for most parents they would like the polish and you also get 2 bottles to take with you which is nice!  

I'm glad your DDs had a great time!


----------



## MsFGIT

press ons are actually supposed to be offered to each princess, but sometimes fgits make the decision not to based on the age of the princess or for whatever reason.  this can create a sticky situation, and i've seen many a parent become slightly upset and say things like, "why wasn't my daughter offered the press ons?" then the fgit has to hastily come up with an excuse as to why they didn't offer them...age...finger nail size....etc.  even if the fgit just figured the princess was too young for press ons, i've seen this kind of thing happen.  so, to avoid such situations, we are supposed to offer the nails every time or at the very least, discuss the press on option with the princess's guardians first.  "supposed to" being the key term here.   this would explain why some of your princesses were given the press on option, and some were not.

My point is, go in expecting that press ons will be offered, and discuss it with your fgit immediately if it is going to be a problem.


----------



## Narnia

Does any one have a picture of the new dresses I seen just a few what does cinderella's look like? are they all getting changed?

My DD is getting the complete package and I want to know what's avalible.


----------



## PMart

I want to see photos of the new dresses too!


----------



## puggymom

I have skimmed this thread trying to educate myself.  I am taking my 8yo goddaughter on her first Disney trip the last week in August and I have made the BBB appointment (in the Castle).  My concern is that when she sees the dresses she is going to want the full package and I would give her the World, but in the August heat I can't imagine wearing polyester.  Have any of you experienced the August heat with your daughters wearing one of the dresses?


----------



## mamaLori05

puggymom said:


> I have skimmed this thread trying to educate myself.  I am taking my 8yo goddaughter on her first Disney trip the last week in August and I have made the BBB appointment (in the Castle).  My concern is that when she sees the dresses she is going to want the full package and I would give her the World, but in the August heat I can't imagine wearing polyester.  Have any of you experienced the August heat with your daughters wearing one of the dresses?



We did the castle and the DTD locations on our last trip, and we didn't really see the dresses (except for outside the BBB in the stores).  It was pretty busy in both locations, and with so much going on, it's pretty easy to avoid the dresses.  With that said, you do see many girls wearing dresses, so that may be hard to avoid.  I would suggest maybe looking for a light dress that she could wear and bring it from home.  Much cheaper that way.  Maybe a Tink dress like my dd is wearing in the picture below, or just one that doesn't have a lot of "poof" to it.  Check out the Disney Store (or disneyshopping.com), or even Target.  A lot of times the less expensive dresses are a lighter material and would be much cooler in the summer.  Good luck!!


----------



## jennwndrlnd

puggymom said:


> I have skimmed this thread trying to educate myself.  I am taking my 8yo goddaughter on her first Disney trip the last week in August and I have made the BBB appointment (in the Castle).  My concern is that when she sees the dresses she is going to want the full package and I would give her the World, but in the August heat I can't imagine wearing polyester.  Have any of you experienced the August heat with your daughters wearing one of the dresses?


KMart has a wonderful Cinderella dress with glittery carriages at the bottom, it's a tea length dress and my DD wore it last year and had so many compliments.  Because of it's length and material she was comfortable in it- once she wore it to the Princess Dinner in Norway with her regular clothing underneath and she still didn't want to take it off once dinner was over.  This was in also in the last week of August and it was pretty humid. I am currently trying to find the same dress on eBay, and we are taking the Aurora dress we bought at the park last year.  BTW she wore that dress once and didn't complain about being hot in it either.


----------



## mamaLori05

jennwndrlnd said:


> KMart has a wonderful Cinderella dress with glittery carriages at the bottom, it's a tea length dress and my DD wore it last year and had so many compliments.  Because of it's length and material she was comfortable in it- once she wore it to the Princess Dinner in Norway with her regular clothing underneath and she still didn't want to take it off once dinner was over.  This was in also in the last week of August and it was pretty humid. I am currently trying to find the same dress on eBay, and we are taking the Aurora dress we bought at the park last year.  BTW she wore that dress once and didn't complain about being hot in it either.



I'm pretty sure I've seen that dress at Target!  Otherwise Walmart. At least it sounds like the one I saw.


----------



## jenseib

cmf06 said:


> I am sorry if this was already asked, but did anyone every do the "prince" makeover also.  My daughter who is 4 would love it, and my son who is 6 would probably like the "cool hairstyle" too.  Thanks



Do you mean "princess"??


----------



## CharacterFan

Do the photopass take pictures of all the princess transformations or just the castle package? My family buys the cd, and I'd love to have the pictures, but I'm sure my dad doesn't want to stand back by the chairs taking pictures of me every 5 sec. 

Thanks


----------



## Fire14

CharacterFan said:


> Do the photopass take pictures of all the princess transformations or just the castle package? My family buys the cd, and I'd love to have the pictures, but I'm sure my dad doesn't want to stand back by the chairs taking pictures of me every 5 sec.
> 
> Thanks


 
All makeovers get pictures taken.


----------



## cmf06

No I do not mean the princess hair, I thought that they might do something fun for boys too.  Once again just asking a question, I do not know if they do something fun for boys.


----------



## Couturier

cmf06 said:


> No I do not mean the princess hair, I thought that they might do something fun for boys too.  Once again just asking a question, I do not know if they do something fun for boys.



Yep!  They do the cool dude!
http://www.wdwinfo.com/downtown/marketplace/index.htm#Downtown-Disney-Shopping

Dana


----------



## puggymom

mamaLori05 said:


> We did the castle and the DTD locations on our last trip, and we didn't really see the dresses (except for outside the BBB in the stores).  It was pretty busy in both locations, and with so much going on, it's pretty easy to avoid the dresses.  With that said, you do see many girls wearing dresses, so that may be hard to avoid.  I would suggest maybe looking for a light dress that she could wear and bring it from home.  Much cheaper that way.  Maybe a Tink dress like my dd is wearing in the picture below, or just one that doesn't have a lot of "poof" to it.  Check out the Disney Store (or disneyshopping.com), or even Target.  A lot of times the less expensive dresses are a lighter material and would be much cooler in the summer.  Good luck!!





jennwndrlnd said:


> KMart has a wonderful Cinderella dress with glittery carriages at the bottom, it's a tea length dress and my DD wore it last year and had so many compliments.  Because of it's length and material she was comfortable in it- once she wore it to the Princess Dinner in Norway with her regular clothing underneath and she still didn't want to take it off once dinner was over.  This was in also in the last week of August and it was pretty humid. I am currently trying to find the same dress on eBay, and we are taking the Aurora dress we bought at the park last year.  BTW she wore that dress once and didn't complain about being hot in it either.





mamaLori05 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen that dress at Target!  Otherwise Walmart. At least it sounds like the one I saw.




Thank you for these replies, I will check all these out!


----------



## puggymom

Any of you have experience with these dresses on disney shopping.com

http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1228208&langId=-1&categoryId=13936

I thought this would be comfy in the August heat.  How do the sizes run, she normally wears an 8.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jennwndrlnd

puggymom said:


> Any of you have experience with these dresses on disney shopping.com
> 
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...&productId=1228208&langId=-1&categoryId=13936
> 
> I thought this would be comfy in the August heat.  How do the sizes run, she normally wears an 8.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I love that dress, but I do want to tell you that I call dresses like that the "stain masters".  If you are familiar with Gymboree they also make a lot of their twirl dresses out of the same material.  Once your child spills something on them it takes a LOT of bleach and hard work with a toothbrush to get any little stain out.  Don't get me wrong, I continue to buy them! LOL!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

What are the hours for downtown disney BBB. I read online it is open until 6 but my appointment is at 6:10.


----------



## eaj1228

I just had to stop by to share my relief.   We decide to bring by a family friends daughter, Maia, with us on this trip since everyone in my immediate family is over the age of 20.  Maia is 8 and I am calling her my honorary disney niece.  

When we started planing several months ago I explained what the BBB was and asked her if this was something she would like to do.  She didn't seem to into it.  She prefers Minnie and is planning on being Minnie for the MNSSHP on 10/28.  Last night she brought up that she wanted to dress up like a princess.  We have and ADR for 1:30pm for CRT on 10/31 and I told her she can be princess for that and Minnie for MNSSHP if she wanted.  I showed her some stuff about BBB again and she seem much more into it this time and really wanted to do it.  

I am so relieved I was able to make an appt for BBB at MK 10/31 at 8am for the castle package.   The appt is a little earlier than ideal but I am so grateful to get anything considering it is Halloween.  

I am now off to watch all of the princess movies with Maia so she can decide what princess she wants to dress up as.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

eaj1228 said:


> I just had to stop by to share my relief.   We decide to bring by a family friends daughter, Maia, with us on this trip since everyone in my immediate family is over the age of 20.  Maia is 8 and I am calling her my honorary disney niece.
> 
> When we started planing several months ago I explained what the BBB was and asked her if this was something she would like to do.  She didn't seem to into it.  She prefers Minnie and is planning on being Minnie for the MNSSHP on 10/28.  Last night she brought up that she wanted to dress up like a princess.  We have and ADR for 1:30pm for CRT on 10/31 and I told her she can be princess for that and Minnie for MNSSHP if she wanted.  I showed her some stuff about BBB again and she seem much more into it this time and really wanted to do it.
> 
> I am so relieved I was able to make an appt for BBB at MK 10/31 at 8am for the castle package.   The appt is a little earlier than ideal but I am so grateful to get anything considering it is Halloween.
> 
> I am now off to watch all of the princess movies with Maia so she can decide what princess she wants to dress up as.




That is so exciting!  I am so glad this worked out for you.  She is so blessed to have a "Disney Aunt" like you.


----------



## jenseib

How can you tell what material that dress is made of?  All I see is that it has satin straps?
Well anyways, I never have problems with Gymboree clothes. Oxyclean ahs always workded for me. On bad stuff I have pretreat with a stain stick and then washed a few days later.  I would assume you could do that with this dress or any other material. I'm assuming the actual dress is just a cotten blend?


----------



## adell557

jenseib said:


> How can you tell what material that dress is made of?  All I see is that it has satin straps?
> Well anyways, I never have problems with Gymboree clothes. Oxyclean ahs always workded for me. On bad stuff I have pretreat with a stain stick and then washed a few days later.  I would assume you could do that with this dress or any other material. I'm assuming the actual dress is just a cotten blend?



If you have a disney store near you , they should have this in the store, at least they do at our disney store in the mall.  The dresses looked kind of wide and short when I saw them at the store, and I can see how they might be stain magnets as another person mentioned, they are that type of material that seems to suck up any liquid around to make a stain.


----------



## jennwndrlnd

Yes they have them at our local Disney store in the mall.  It is cotton, and the type of fabric that must be ironed after each washing.


----------



## jenseib

I was just at our store yesterday and didn't them, so I don't think ours has them.  I know our store usually has totally different stuff than what is onlone.  Have the online stores always been owned by Disney, even when the actual stores were owned by CP?


----------



## puggymom

I ordered the dress, and while I was at I got a jewelry set too.  I keep it in a bag until we get to BBB and then surprise her with it.  

I'll report back Labor Day Weekend and let you guys know how the dress held up.

thanks for you help


----------



## marjamsmom

My daughter saw that you can get a pirate type package.
Does anyone have a pic or description of this. She is not that into the princess thing anymore, but she loves the whole pirate idea. I would like to show her a pic before we make ressies.


----------



## jennwndrlnd

puggymom said:


> I ordered the dress, and while I was at I got a jewelry set too.  I keep it in a bag until we get to BBB and then surprise her with it.
> 
> I'll report back Labor Day Weekend and let you guys know how the dress held up.
> 
> thanks for you help



We are going at that same time!  I bet she is going to be beautiful!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

i called and asked for the latest appiontment at DTD BBB. They gave me 6:10 but i read online it closes at 6 and last appt. is at 5:30. help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexandhadleysmommy

i have a quick question.  does anyone know the smallest dress/outfit and shoes they have?  my daughter is very petite and i am wondering if i should bring my own dress and shoes?  she will need a 2 dress and size 6 shoes.  she will be 3.  THANKS!!!!


----------



## SereneOne

alexandhadleysmommy said:


> i have a quick question.  does anyone know the smallest dress/outfit and shoes they have?  my daughter is very petite and i am wondering if i should bring my own dress and shoes?  she will need a 2 dress and size 6 shoes.  she will be 3.  THANKS!!!!



My daughter weighs 29lbs and is 39 inches tall and she did just fine in their XXS.


----------



## alexandhadleysmommy

we are maybe 33" and 23-24 lbs.  do you think that will work???  she is ALL girl meaning she will want the whole outfit.  i think i am more worried about shoes too   thanks for helping!!!!!



SereneOne said:


> My daughter weighs 29lbs and is 39 inches tall and she did just fine in their XXS.


----------



## Couturier

alexandhadleysmommy said:


> we are maybe 33" and 23-24 lbs.  do you think that will work???  she is ALL girl meaning she will want the whole outfit.  i think i am more worried about shoes too   thanks for helping!!!!!



Maybe you can just bring a pretty pair, and if they dont fit her let her wear the BBB ones for photos and then change into the ones you brought, then she will have the BBB ones for at home when she grows a little more, lol.

This is what my plan is! Since I have a REALLY small one too.

Thanks, Dana


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi does anyone know how much i and if they have them Alice in wonderland shoes and headbands are my friend made a Alice dress for my daughter we are going in August Disney stores dont have any .thanks


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

disney doesn't have the accessories to go w/ the alice costume we used some white socks w/ a pair of black shoes that I got from walmart on clearance.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

alexandhadleysmommy said:


> i have a quick question. does anyone know the smallest dress/outfit and shoes they have? my daughter is very petite and i am wondering if i should bring my own dress and shoes? she will need a 2 dress and size 6 shoes. she will be 3. THANKS!!!!


 
the xxs is a size 2/3, and the smallest size shoe they have is a 5/6 but they don't have very many on these from what I have seen.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

marjamsmom said:


> My daughter saw that you can get a pirate type package.
> Does anyone have a pic or description of this. She is not that into the princess thing anymore, but she loves the whole pirate idea. I would like to show her a pic before we make ressies.


 
the hairstyle is just like the pop princess except the spikey hair piece is black and white.


----------



## jenseib

Do they ever sell the Alice dress online or at the stores?  It is really cute, but with all the other flashy dresses at WDW, DD would never pick it as her choice, so maybe I could just pick one up at another time.


----------



## adell557

alexandhadleysmommy said:


> i have a quick question.  does anyone know the smallest dress/outfit and shoes they have?  my daughter is very petite and i am wondering if i should bring my own dress and shoes?  she will need a 2 dress and size 6 shoes.  she will be 3.  THANKS!!!!



My daughter is super petite too.  She will be turning 4 in August and still wears a 2T dress.  We went last year to the BBB when she was 3 and the XXS fit her fine.  As for the shoes, bring your own.  The ones that come with the dresses don't fit if they have narrow little feet.  Grace's are still too wide for her today.  They do sell jeweled flip flops with some of the dresses, but I don't know how comfortable they are.  We like to buy the sparkle shoes you can buy at Target or Walmart to go with the dresses.



cancer_survivor_06 said:


> disney doesn't have the accessories to go w/ the alice costume we used some white socks w/ a pair of black shoes that I got from walmart on clearance.



They do sell the Alice pieces (headband and shoes) at The Disney Store in malls closer to Halloween I have found.  They actually had them there a few months ago for some reason?  



jenseib said:


> Do they ever sell the Alice dress online or at the stores?  It is really cute, but with all the other flashy dresses at WDW, DD would never pick it as her choice, so maybe I could just pick one up at another time.



They do sell a disney store version of the Alice dress closer to halloween, not as cute as my opinion, which if you search on ebay you can see what it looks like usually.  The dress pictured above can only be bought at WDW or you can get it on ebay sometimes as well.


----------



## princssdisnygina

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> the hairstyle is just like the pop princess except the spikey hair piece is black and white.



I remember the Pirate Hair being like the Diva in black and white?


----------



## mamaLori05

I'm pretty sure I saw the Alice dress with accessories in Epcot back in the countries.  It was in the one store where you meet Pooh and Tigger.  Can't remember what the store name was, but it was like a toy store.  Same area that you meet Mary Popins and Alice.  It was kind of tucked in the back.  Sorry I'm not too much help, but maybe someone else will know the name of the store?


----------



## jenseib

They sell the Alice dress in WOD as well.


----------



## JessRabbit

I thought I read something about the new costumes arriving around June 15th. 
Has anyone seen them or have pictures?


----------



## Fire14

mamaLori05 said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw the Alice dress with accessories in Epcot back in the countries. It was in the one store where you meet Pooh and Tigger. Can't remember what the store name was, but it was like a toy store. Same area that you meet Mary Popins and Alice. It was kind of tucked in the back. Sorry I'm not too much help, but maybe someone else will know the name of the store?


The store is located in World Showcase of Epcot and called Toy Soldier.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

anyone hear of longer hours for BBB in summer b/c DtD they said they are open until 7 rather then at 6.


----------



## Disnini

Hello, my friends!

The countdown is on for our trip!  

I booked the boutique for a Thursday mid morning, followed by a meal later on that day with Princesses in Epcot.  I decided since it will be the middle of the summer and hot, that in the beginning of the week the kids are going to want to swim- alot!  So, by booking the BBP towards the end of our trip - the girls will be able to enjoy their hair and make up without the swimming itch.

However, I recnetly read a post (I have glanced through so many I forget which one) that one mom visits early in the week so they have more time to enjoy the experience, as she is able to almost replicate the hair. 

Any more thoughts or suggestions?  

Also, I posted this in another area, not sure if it was in the right place- what are the current prices of the new dresses?   particularly Ariel and Aurora

Thank you!!


----------



## jenseib

Disnini said:


> Hello, my friends!
> 
> The countdown is on for our trip!
> 
> I booked the boutique for a Thursday mid morning, followed by a meal later on that day with Princesses in Epcot.  I decided since it will be the middle of the summer and hot, that in the beginning of the week the kids are going to want to swim- alot!  So, by booking the BBP towards the end of our trip - the girls will be able to enjoy their hair and make up without the swimming itch.
> 
> However, I recently read a post (I have glanced through so many I forget which one) that one mom visits early in the week so they have more time to enjoy the experience, as she is able to almost replicate the hair.
> 
> Any more thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Also, I posted this in another area, not sure if it was in the right place- what are the current prices of the new dresses?   particularly Ariel and Aurora
> 
> Thank you!!




The dresses are stil $65 as far as I know and have heard.
We had ours booked for the last day of the trip, actually leaving day. We knew we would be swimming every day and it fit best in the schedule to do it then as well. Well my DD is 3 and she got sick the day before we left. She was excited about the BBB, but when it came time to go, she cried and we ended up canceling out.  I think it was jsut too much stuff all week long and plus not being 100% well, it was too much for her. So you know your kids best, but be aware that someitmes they can just get overloaded. I did know my DD got over stimualted easily, but thought she would love this so much that it wouldn't matter, but I was wrong. So if we go back, I am going to plan it for early in the trip and see how it works out for us then.
Not all was lost though. I bought a crown and a hair peice and did my own do on her, and she was happy with that.


----------



## jenseib

PiratePrincess99 said:


> anyone hear of longer hours for BBB in summer b/c DtD they said they are open until 7 rather then at 6.




I actually have no clue what their hours are, but I thought for some reason they were open till 8. But I could've just made that up in my head.  LOL!  I would call and ask. That is the best way to know for sure.  
There are a few FGIT that do pop on here every so often too that could porbably answer you.


----------



## PrincessMama605

Just wanted to put this up for anyone who is wanting to buy a dress cheaper online and then bring it to the Bootique!  The Disney online store is offering an extra 25% off everything today only, even sale items!  Plus if you spend $50 they will ship it for $5.  The codes are right on the home page.

Ot:I got some Minnie Crocs for $18.75!


----------



## dato63

We are going to BBB for our twins 5th birthday (followed by lunch at CRT).   I only booked the basic hair/make up package as I was told the nails were press on and came off easily.  But some of the pics here show the girls actually getting their nails painted.  Was I given the wrong info?  Are the nails press on or painted on?   

Since we are going after Halloween (their birthday is 11/13th) I told them they had to bring their own costumes with them. But if they saw a dress there they fell in love with - would we be locked in at the package we booked?  Or would they be able/allowed to purchase & change into the new outfit?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## kadesha

dato63 said:


> We are going to BBB for our twins 5th birthday (followed by lunch at CRT).   I only booked the basic hair/make up package as I was told the nails were press on and came off easily.  But some of the pics here show the girls actually getting their nails painted.  Was I given the wrong info?  Are the nails press on or painted on?
> 
> Since we are going after Halloween (their birthday is 11/13th) I told them they had to bring their own costumes with them. But if they saw a dress there they fell in love with - would we be locked in at the package we booked?  Or would they be able/allowed to purchase & change into the new outfit?
> 
> Thanks for any input!



Don't know anything about the dress situation, but you can get their real nails painted or press-ons.  They won't even offer your child the press-ons if you let them know ahead of time that you don't want them.


----------



## dato63

kadesha said:


> Don't know anything about the dress situation, but you can get their real nails painted or press-ons.  They won't even offer your child the press-ons if you let them know ahead of time that you don't want them.



Thank you.  Do we need to call ahead and change the package we purchased?  Or can we tell them when we get there?


----------



## mamaLori05

dato63 said:


> Thank you.  Do we need to call ahead and change the package we purchased?  Or can we tell them when we get there?



You can upgrade or downgrade when you get there.  No biggie!  We upgraded too while there!  You can upgrade to the dress no problem too.  When you check in they will again ask you what package you would like (it almost seemed like they didn't have what package you originally asked for written down, just the time slot reserved.).  Just tell them then if you want to upgrade.  Really easy!  Have a great time!!!


----------



## dato63

mamaLori05 said:


> You can upgrade or downgrade when you get there.  No biggie!  We upgraded too while there!  You can upgrade to the dress no problem too.  When you check in they will again ask you what package you would like (it almost seemed like they didn't have what package you originally asked for written down, just the time slot reserved.).  Just tell them then if you want to upgrade.  Really easy!  Have a great time!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## MomLC

My dd(6) had her hair down at the BBB inside the MK.  It turned out beautifully but because she has long hair and it was put into a tight bun after a few hours she said it hurt and couldn't wait to take it down   We are going to WDW in July and this time she will be going to the BBB in DTD.  She is wondering if they can leave her hair 1/2 up/down and some how curl it.  Hoping someone has some suggestions


----------



## F.G.I.Training

MomLC said:


> My dd(6) had her hair down at the BBB inside the MK.  It turned out beautifully but because she has long hair and it was put into a tight bun after a few hours she said it hurt and couldn't wait to take it down   We are going to WDW in July and this time she will be going to the BBB in DTD.  She is wondering if they can leave her hair 1/2 up/down and some how curl it.  Hoping someone has some suggestions



Im sorry but the disney look that we must stick to says we must put it all up. Let the fgit you get know what happened the last time and she will make sure that the ponytail is not tight. We dont curl hair, we have no tools for this type of styles. We only style hair and work with what the princess has. Its not fun for a princess to hurt because the hair is to tight.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

PiratePrincess99 said:


> anyone hear of longer hours for BBB in summer b/c DtD they said they are open until 7 rather then at 6.



The set hours for the BBB at DTD are 8:45 to 6:30 everyday. Now with the summer months we may on special occ. (p&pp or mnsscp) stay open till 7:30 but that is up to the managment on that day.


----------



## Couturier

MomLC said:


> My dd(6) had her hair down at the BBB inside the MK.  It turned out beautifully but because she has long hair and it was put into a tight bun after a few hours she said it hurt and couldn't wait to take it down   We are going to WDW in July and this time she will be going to the BBB in DTD.  She is wondering if they can leave her hair 1/2 up/down and some how curl it.  Hoping someone has some suggestions


Maybe you could get one of those styles with the fun hair pieces, that way they could do the bun a little less tight.

I wish we had the long hair problem, lol.  My daughter who is 11 is just now trying to grow her hair out and it is at just about her shoulder blades.  Not that she lets ME fix it anymore, sigh!

Cant wait to see pics of what you decide to do!
Dana


----------



## Couturier

Disnini said:


> Hello, my friends!
> 
> The countdown is on for our trip!
> 
> I booked the boutique for a Thursday mid morning, followed by a meal later on that day with Princesses in Epcot.  I decided since it will be the middle of the summer and hot, that in the beginning of the week the kids are going to want to swim- alot!  So, by booking the BBP towards the end of our trip - the girls will be able to enjoy their hair and make up without the swimming itch.
> 
> However, I recnetly read a post (I have glanced through so many I forget which one) that one mom visits early in the week so they have more time to enjoy the experience, as she is able to almost replicate the hair.
> 
> Any more thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Also, I posted this in another area, not sure if it was in the right place- what are the current prices of the new dresses?   particularly Ariel and Aurora
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi
I am also stuggling with this.  Last visit we did the last day, but I am thinking of trying to do the first day this time.  That way we can have the items to recreate with different outfits later in the trip.  I also do not want to take a chance that my 3 yr old is going to be too overwhelmed (sp) to enjoy it.  So let me know what you decide, that may help me also. LOL

Dana


----------



## Couturier

F.G.I.Training said:


> The set hours for the BBB at DTD are 8:45 to 6:30 everyday. Now with the summer months we may on special occ. (p&pp or mnsscp) stay open till 7:30 but that is up to the managment on that day.


Do you book appt. at 8:45?  When we were there last time, we had a 9 am, and we were first and soo glad!  When we were finished there was a back up.  So I would like to get in first again, lol.

Thanks, Dana


----------



## Minnie M6

If anyone has pics of their princess in a Snow White dress at BBB we would love to see them. DD 7 (she'll be 8 on our trip) decided on Snow White, but she can't decide which hairdo she wants. She says none of them look like Snow White.   I have looked through threads and used the search function, but couldn't find any Snow White pics to show her. We even googled it! Snow White must be less popular than the others?

We are also trying to decide when to do BBB- either before MVMCP or on our free day at DTD (but she will be sorta "all dressed up and nowhere to go" if we go with that option).

Love this thread- such fun


----------



## princssdisnygina

adell557 said:


> Can any of the FGIT tell me if this is the new snow white dress that is available at the parks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is the new Snow White dress.  I have not been in several months but Snow White is not the most popular but it is a GORGEOUS DRESS!! You can tell your princess that this is how Snow White does her hair when she wears her crown and give her the princess style!  Just a thought!

Gina


----------



## Schlbdriver

Omygoodness, this is the greatest thread ever!! I cannot wait to show all these awesome pics to my DD 8.
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Minnie M6

princssdisnygina said:


> This is the new Snow White dress.  I have not been in several months but Snow White is not the most popular but it is a GORGEOUS DRESS!! You can tell your princess that this is how Snow White does her hair when she wears her crown and give her the princess style!  Just a thought!
> 
> Gina



Thank you! Great idea about the hair- I will try that. That dress is gorgeous


----------



## MsFGIT

Just popping in.  In case some of you don't know, I work in the MK BBB...reading this thread is like an addiction, haha.  Many of the FGITS there are very curious about what happens in these "online message board thingies", so I try to keep up and relay any juicy posts to them.  If any of you have any other questions, ask away.  I'm watching!


----------



## Minnie M6

So I called for an appointment, and was not able to get one for 12/9, when we are doing MVMCP  
I made an appointment for the DTD location on 12/12. Any suggestions on somewhere special to take DD that day since she will be all dressed up? We aren't doing hoppers, and will not be in the parks this day. 
I may call back to check for cancellations on 12/9- she had decided she would like to go to BBB before the party so she could wear her costume to MVMCP.


----------



## Couturier

Minnie M6 said:


> So I called for an appointment, and was not able to get one for 12/9, when we are doing MVMCP
> I made an appointment for the DTD location on 12/12. Any suggestions on somewhere special to take DD that day since she will be all dressed up? We aren't doing hoppers, and will not be in the parks this day.
> I may call back to check for cancellations on 12/9- she had decided she would like to go to BBB before the party so she could wear her costume to MVMCP.


I say keep calling!  You have a few months, and you can hope for a cancelation!  

Good Luck!  I hope you can get it on her special day!

Dana


----------



## eyor44

Minnie M6 said:


> So I called for an appointment, and was not able to get one for 12/9, when we are doing MVMCP
> I made an appointment for the DTD location on 12/12. Any suggestions on somewhere special to take DD that day since she will be all dressed up? We aren't doing hoppers, and will not be in the parks this day.
> I may call back to check for cancellations on 12/9- she had decided she would like to go to BBB before the party so she could wear her costume to MVMCP.



Definitely call back to see if there has been a cancellation. That is how I finally got Brown Derby for the day I wanted. 
But how about 1900 Park Fare for dinner or at least a dessert. That would be something special. And perhaps she could dance with a Prince.


----------



## Kanga1

I apologize if this has been asked before...

My DD has an 8:00am appointment at BBB at MK.  Will the photoshoot area be open before the park opening of 9:00?  I'm hoping to get the photoshoot finished before the official rope drop.


----------



## Minnie M6

Couturier said:


> I say keep calling!  You have a few months, and you can hope for a cancelation!
> 
> Good Luck!  I hope you can get it on her special day!
> 
> Dana



Thank you! I will keep trying


----------



## Minnie M6

eyor44 said:


> Definitely call back to see if there has been a cancellation. That is how I finally got Brown Derby for the day I wanted.
> But how about 1900 Park Fare for dinner or at least a dessert. That would be something special. And perhaps she could dance with a Prince.



Good idea- we have a breakfast ADR for Park Fare that morning, but could change it to dinner  Thanks! If MVMCP doesn't work out that's what we'll probably do. If the ADR people don't have my number blocked yet


----------



## Kanga1

For the poster looking for the Snow White dress.  Here's my DD last year in hers.  This was the best pic I could find of the dress.  It is absolutely beautiful.  As for the hair, no nothing like Snow White.


----------



## alexandhadleysmommy

we have these for hadley and they are so cute!!!  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DISNEY-SNOW...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

someone got them for her 2nd birthday.  she walks around with different wigs on all the time


----------



## daleswife

I got two jasmine costumes for my dd and my niece off of ebay for like $25 each!!!  Shoes to match too for $10 each!!!  I know they are probably last years costumes but the girls wont mind and they will love them just the same!!!  I am taking them to BBB on August 19th and then we are having lunch at Cinderella's Royal Table.  I took my DD last year to the BBB and my mom found a sleeping beauty dress at Walmart on sale for $5!!!  I though it was much prettier than the ones they sold at WDW.  and for $5!!!  Pays to look around for these things!!!


----------



## Minnie M6

Kanga1 said:


> For the poster looking for the Snow White dress.  Here's my DD last year in hers.  This was the best pic I could find of the dress.  It is absolutely beautiful.  As for the hair, no nothing like Snow White.



Thank you so much for sharing- your daughter is beautiful! I'll show DD first thing in the morning. I noticed you're from WV....we're in Charleston


----------



## princssdisnygina

Minnie M6:

I assume you tried to get into both locations?  Yes, I agree with everyone... keep trying!  Especially closer to time because there will be cancellations! You could always do a mini type photo shoot with her, you know make her feel like a star... go to the GF early before dinner and let her show herself off!  You could take her on the monorail for fun... get off at some of the resorts and maybe stop in the shops and let her pick out a princess toy... like at the Contemporary or something.  I know most kids like the monorail!  Maybe you could sit in the front!  I dont know....just thinking outloud!


----------



## Jenvenza

I have to say I love this thread! And all of your kids are just gorgeous! My DD will only be 13 months when we go to Disney this time, so no BBB for her yet, but we will definitely be doing it in two more years! I am afraid my husband and I will be bawling the whole time!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

If anyone is looking for an appointment 11/15/08 at 9am at DTD location let me know as I have to cancel and reschedule our appointment to a different day/time.


----------



## Narnia

I bought my DD 9 costumes of ebat uk and they are really cute. I love the Areal and the curella the best. I have no idea what one to get for my DD since she has so many I don't know which one to get her. We could go with either cinderella(though she has one that 's way too big on her,Tink(she has beck and a white tink) Minnie mouse( I saw it in a picture though CM wasn't sure they had it for the MK location) or Arora. Decisions desisions. Since my DD's 3 I could presuade her some what lol!


----------



## eyor44

Has anyone seen the HSM outfit? Wondering if it is a real cheerleader outfit.
DD would love it. She is a HSM junkie.


----------



## CharacterFan

eyor44 said:


> Has anyone seen the HSM outfit? Wondering if it is a real cheerleader outfit.
> DD would love it. She is a HSM junkie.



It does look like a cheerleader outfit. It is red and white and has sequins. I don't remember what letters are across the front though.


----------



## lady_hlh

I have a 2:20 appointment on 8/31 at the DTD location that I'm going to have to cancel but I thought that I would post this on the boards first to see if anyone was interested in taking it.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

eyor44 said:


> Has anyone seen the HSM outfit? Wondering if it is a real cheerleader outfit.
> DD would love it. She is a HSM junkie.



The HSM looks like this.















This is my BFF's little girl. They bought their costume at a costume store for $10 last Halloween. This is the same one Disney sells! SHOP AROUND and bring it with you!!!! Unless they got a new HSM costume in the past 6 months this is it.

If you're looking for a HSM cheer dress that looks more like the ones in the movie check out the *Disney Store UK*. The ones over there are gorgeous! I bet someone would get ya one too if you paypal'ed them and paid for shipping. I've met some nice diser's on here!


----------



## DisDancerina

Okay, a little off topic, but why does Mowgli (Sorry about the spelling) have to wear a shirt? Sorry, it just kind of strikes me as weird.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

DisDancerina said:


> Okay, a little off topic, but why does Mowgli (Sorry about the spelling) have to wear a shirt? Sorry, it just kind of strikes me as weird.



Yeah what the heck is up w/ the nude bodysuit, LOL.


----------



## CharacterFan

DisDancerina said:


> Okay, a little off topic, but why does Mowgli (Sorry about the spelling) have to wear a shirt? Sorry, it just kind of strikes me as weird.



The one day he did greet is was slightly cool and raining. He also looks like a 12 year old kid. They probably wanted to give a kid illusion. So no chest hair, no six pack. I admit when I saw him in person it looked odd, but I understood why they did it.


----------



## DisDancerina

CharacterFan said:


> The one day he did greet is was slightly cool and raining. He also looks like a 12 year old kid. They probably wanted to give a kid illusion. So no chest hair, no six pack. I admit when I saw him in person it looked odd, but I understood why they did it.



Haha, I'm sure many wouldn't mind the six pack


----------



## eyor44

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> The HSM looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my BFF's little girl. They bought their costume at a costume store for $10 last Halloween. This is the same one Disney sells! SHOP AROUND and bring it with you!!!! Unless they got a new HSM costume in the past 6 months this is it.
> 
> If you're looking for a HSM cheer dress that looks more like the ones in the movie check out the *Disney Store UK*. The ones over there are gorgeous! I bet someone would get ya one too if you paypal'ed them and paid for shipping. I've met some nice diser's on here!



thanks for the info. This one is really cute. And must be comfortable, looks like she wore it all day?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

eyor44 said:


> thanks for the info. This one is really cute. And must be comfortable, looks like she wore it all day?



Yes, it's very lightweight and wasn't itchy. She wore it to MGM for the HSM pep rallie and left it on all day.

Look for it at the costume store though. My friend paid $10 for it and I think she said it was like $50 in the parks. The FGIT's on here can give ya more details about the price. Have fun!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.


----------



## CharacterFan

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. No press release on this yet. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.



This is a bit off topic, but do you know if the pirate restaurant will be a counter service or a table service?  Thanks for the info. BF will be thrilled as he's a huge Pirates fan.


----------



## DisDancerina

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. No press release on this yet. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.



Oh my gosh, that's awesome! But will girls be able to be pirates?


----------



## Couturier

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. No press release on this yet. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.


YAY!  That will be GREAT!!! Both the pirate restaurant and the boys boutique will be open in sept or oct?  FINALLY things for boys!!!!  My son is a GIANT pirate fan!

Thanks for the heads up, we will be watching for it!
Dana


----------



## mamaLori05

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. No press release on this yet. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.




Oh, that's great!!!!  I can't wait to be able to take my ds there when he is old enough!!  I already know he will LOVE it!!!


----------



## DisDancerina

If it's your birthday and you go to BBB, do they do anything special?


----------



## adell557

DisDancerina said:


> If it's your birthday and you go to BBB, do they do anything special?



The pink sash will say birthday princess.


----------



## mouse4ever

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but it'll take me days to go through this entire thread!  

My daughter will be 9 when we go and most of the posts here are talking about the costumes.  She wants to do a makeover without having to wear a costume, do a lot of people do this?  My 6 year old is all about the costumes and trying to decide which one she wants but I don't think my older one wants anything to do with them.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Fire14

mouse4ever said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before but it'll take me days to go through this entire thread!
> 
> My daughter will be 9 when we go and most of the posts here are talking about the costumes. She wants to do a makeover without having to wear a costume, do a lot of people do this? My 6 year old is all about the costumes and trying to decide which one she wants but I don't think my older one wants anything to do with them. Any suggestions?


The first 2 levels don't include costume.
The Coach Pkg. Is hair and Makeup ONLY
The Crown pkg. Is Hair, Makeup and Nail polish or press on nails
The Castle pkg. Is hair Makeup, Nails, And costume, plus photo pkg.
ALL 3 PACKAGES get photos taken and put on photopass but ONLY CASTLE has actual Printed ones included in price.

I HTH.


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

The new restaurant and boys pirate cove thing sound cool.


----------



## Deffenm

Well it looks like I might have to schedule DSs and appt. here. I already have DD one for BBB but if the boys see this they are going to want to do it.  I can't wait to hear more information.


----------



## Treacle44

Is Mk as good as DTD to have the Castle package done, is there as much choice of dresses there?

It would be easier for dd to have it done at MK but I don't remember the choice being very big last year or do they have it all out the back? 

Thanks 

x


----------



## PiratePrincess99

At dtd they have a bigger chioce because they have HSM and Hannah Montana plus all the princesses including tinkerbell and minnie. I think they might have Cheetah Girls. I am not sure what MK has. But Dtd is more quite and I think is a better location.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> no...
> 
> You can pay with cash, credit card, or if you are staying at a WDW resort you can put it on your room charge.
> 
> If you wish to tip your FGIT, it must be in cash only.
> 
> Have a great time!



what is a good amount for tipping FGIT? thx


----------



## DisDancerina

adell557 said:


> The pink sash will say birthday princess.


Oh, that's so cool!



KYCruiseCrazy said:


> what is a good amount for tipping FGIT? thx


Great question!
I'm not sure of the answer though, 

Here's a question, if you're a hard core rider (Splash Mountain and Space Mountain 8 times in a row each in one day,) how long do you expect your hair to stay?
Hehe,I'm watching an old Disney Sing Along Songs video called "Flik's Musical Adventure at Animal Kingdom"

Hehe, so fun!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

how old is too old for the "cool" dude? what is the best time for appts? what all is included in the coach and crown pkgs? what if any does the hair extentions cost? the mini crown in most girls hair? if the "princesses" are walking around the park do CM's say anything? what about other characters?  thx for any and all answers


----------



## CharacterFan

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> how old is too old for the "cool" dude?


When I called to book my package they asked if I wanted to book the cool dude's package for my dad. So I'd say 135 is a little too old.


> what is the best time for appts? what all is included in the coach and crown pkgs? what if any does the hair extentions cost? the mini crown in most girls hair? if the "princesses" are walking around the park do CM's say anything? what about other characters?  thx for any and all answers



For MK early morning as they do tend to get backed up. 

1.) The Coach: This package offers hair & makeup lasting 20+/- minutes for $44.95+tax.
2.) The Crown: This package offers hair, makeup, and nails lasting 30+/- minutes for $49.95+ tax.

The crown costs- $10 and the clip is $8, but are included in the cost of the package
I'm pretty sure the extensions cost $10 as well. 

The CMs normally do say hello and greet the princesses. 

Characters do notice and will motion. I saw Mickey bow to a little princess before.


----------



## jdcthree

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. No press release on this yet. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.



Really??  My son and I were just talking about this!


----------



## Twinkler

How much are the dresses?  We are thinking about a Belle or a Snow White for our DD.  My mom is making her a Cindy dress already.  

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## CharacterFan

Twinkler said:


> How much are the dresses?  We are thinking about a Belle or a Snow White for our DD.  My mom is making her a Cindy dress already.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.



Basic dresses cost $65
Deluxe dresses cost about $80-90


----------



## kadesha

CharacterFan said:


> When I called to book my package they asked if I wanted to book the cool dude's package for my dad. So I'd say 135 is a little too old.
> 
> 
> For MK early morning as they do tend to get backed up.
> 
> 1.) The Coach: This package offers hair & makeup lasting 20+/- minutes for $44.95+tax.
> 2.) The Crown: This package offers hair, makeup, and nails lasting 30+/- minutes for $49.95+ tax.
> 
> The crown costs- $10 and the clip is $8, but are included in the cost of the package
> I'm pretty sure the extensions cost $10 as well.
> 
> The CMs normally do say hello and greet the princesses.
> 
> Characters do notice and will motion. I saw Mickey bow to a little princess before.



those prices aren't accurate.  They increased this month.  I'm not sure what the prices on all of them are, but we booked the crown and it's $55.95 now.


----------



## CharacterFan

kadesha said:


> those prices aren't accurate.  They increased this month.  I'm not sure what the prices on all of them are, but we booked the crown and it's $55.95 now.



sorry for the wrong info. I just copied and pasted from page 1.


----------



## kadesha

CharacterFan said:


> sorry for the wrong info. I just copied and pasted from page 1.



well it just recently went up this month, so I'm sure not many people are aware.


----------



## skw444

New package prices are:


COACH: Hair style and shimmering makeup - $53.20 with tax 
CROWN: Hair style, shimmering makeup and nails - $58.53 with tax 
CASTLE: Hair style, shimmering makeup and nails plus full Princess costume with accessories and photo package (one 6x8 and four 4x6 pix) - starting at $202.30 with tax 
DISNEY SECRET STAR MAKEOVER: Hannah Montana Wig, T-Shirt, Guitar purse, microphone headset (prop), Backstage Pass makeup kit, photo shoot (1 - 6x8 photo with themed holder) - starts at $117.20 with tax 
COOL DUDE: Hair style, colored gels and a Mickey stencil - $7.50 (w/o tax)


----------



## kadesha

When I made reservations they told me $55.95 for Crown.  Is that not including tax or something?


----------



## FoundinWonderland

kadesha said:


> When I made reservations they told me $55.95 for Crown.  Is that not including tax or something?



exactly.  With tax it's around $58...


----------



## kadesha

I didn't realize Cool Dude was that cheap!  I'd like to schedule DH with the kids, lol!  That'd be a funny surprise!!!  Has anyone ever seen a grown man in there having the cool dude package?


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

kadesha said:


> I didn't realize Cool Dude was that cheap!  I'd like to schedule DH with the kids, lol!  That'd be a funny surprise!!!  Has anyone ever seen a grown man in there having the cool dude package?



not yet but im willing to try in dec


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. No press release on this yet. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.



I am extremely interested in this, as I have a Tomboy DD who would love to be made up like a Pirate and then go to a Pirate Themed restaurant.  Any info you can give on this would be greatly appreciated.  My youngest DD just loves anything and all things related to POTC.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> not yet but im willing to try in dec



I saw an older man, probably in his late 30's, getting his hair done in the Boutique just today, so no worries!


----------



## jj1403

My daugther has an early am appointment in late August.  How do I manage the hairstyle in the heat?  It would be a shame to put a hat on after she gets her hair done, but I don't want her to get heat stroke either.  How do you manage it?


----------



## Twinkler

Does anyone know if they will be taking reservations for the boys' or Pirates BBB thing that is opening in Sept/October??  

We are going in mid-late Sept.  If we could get in, I'd be thrilled!!


----------



## CharacterFan

Twinkler said:


> Does anyone know if they will be taking reservations for the boys' or Pirates BBB thing that is opening in Sept/October??
> 
> We are going in mid-late Sept.  If we could get in, I'd be thrilled!!



No, not yet, as there hasn't been an official release about it. Shortly after the official announcement they'll start taking reservations.


----------



## my_try

I apologize if this question was answered already in this thread.  I scanned quickly, but couldn't find my answer.  Anyway, my daughter will turn 13 on Oct. 26th and we will be at Magic Kingdom that day.  Her dad and I are surprising her with lunch in the castle and I was wondering if she will feel out of place if we surprise her with the "crown" package at the BBB before lunch.  Do many older children visit the boutique?

Thanks in advance,
Kathy


----------



## DisDancerina

my_try said:


> I apologize if this question was answered already in this thread.  I scanned quickly, but couldn't find my answer.  Anyway, my daughter will turn 13 on Oct. 26th and we will be at Magic Kingdom that day.  Her dad and I are surprising her with lunch in the castle and I was wondering if she will feel out of place if we surprise her with the "crown" package at the BBB before lunch.  Do many older children visit the boutique?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kathy



I'm 13 and I'll be there in 8 days! I think she'll wanna do it!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK DM, there is a boys boutique that will open in sept. or oct. of this year. It will be in adventureland and will be in the new pirate restarant that will open in that area as well. boys  will be able to dress as a pirate or some other boy character and have there hair done as well as feature things as fake scars ans tatoos that they can wear. No press release on this yet. I hope you ladies love this place as much as you love the BBB in mk and dtd.



If there has been no "official" release, how are you able to come here and tell this info? What is the location of this Boys BBB/restaurant?  I'm not sure I believe this!!!!!

Suzanne


----------



## PiratePrincess99

my_try said:


> I apologize if this question was answered already in this thread.  I scanned quickly, but couldn't find my answer.  Anyway, my daughter will turn 13 on Oct. 26th and we will be at Magic Kingdom that day.  Her dad and I are surprising her with lunch in the castle and I was wondering if she will feel out of place if we surprise her with the "crown" package at the BBB before lunch.  Do many older children visit the boutique?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kathy



October 26 is my birthday too!!!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

Does anyone know where I could possibly find a Boys Beast as the Prince Costume - I have searched hours online and come up empty handed. I am open to ideas of how to put an outfit together even. I figured I would post here since you are all so knowledgeable on costumes.

TIA!

**Just realized I forgot the size - a boys medium 7/8**


----------



## Narnia

Have you tried the ebay uk site? I have seen quite a few a month ago.


----------



## Narnia

I forgot to add it would be under fancy dress not costumes. Right now I can see one but the don't ship out. If you have some time wait they will show up.


----------



## adisneymama

Does anyone have a picture of the crown and wand that are currently available for Ariel?  We already have the new dress but was wondering what the crown/wand look like and how much they are?  Thanks!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

Narnia said:


> Have you tried the ebay uk site? I have seen quite a few a month ago.



Thanks for the idea!! I will have to keep an eye out.


----------



## DisDancerina

PrincessSuzanne said:


> If there has been no "official" release, how are you able to come here and tell this info? What is the location of this Boys BBB/restaurant?  I'm not sure I believe this!!!!!
> 
> Suzanne



She's a FGIT. I just believe her; trust.


----------



## princesscate

Wow what a great thread!  My DD4 has an appt 8/25!  She LOVES to watch the videos on youtube.  Wait till I show her these photos!   
Keep the photos coming!


----------



## my_try

PiratePrincess99 said:


> October 26 is my birthday too!!!



WOW........how cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my_try

DisDancerina said:


> I'm 13 and I'll be there in 8 days! I think she'll wanna do it!



Thanks for the info.  I just made her an appointment on her 13th birthday.  I was able to get her an appointment before we do lunch in the castle!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

PrincessSuzanne said:


> If there has been no "official" release, how are you able to come here and tell this info? What is the location of this Boys BBB/restaurant?  I'm not sure I believe this!!!!!
> 
> Suzanne



I wish I knew how to decipher the search function on this thing, but I don't.  But anyhow, a couple of months ago, someone posted on the this board that there was some construction going on near Frontierland and everyone was wondering what was going in there, so there is always something going on.  I believe FGITraining, she has works for BBB (she's been posting on here for pretty near a year) and she has been very accurate with all other information that she has posted.


----------



## DisDancerina

my_try said:


> Thanks for the info.  I just made her an appointment on her 13th birthday.  I was able to get her an appointment before we do lunch in the castle!



Yay! =)


----------



## DisDancerina

mom2taylorandemily said:


> I wish I knew how to decipher the search function on this thing, but I don't.  But anyhow, a couple of months ago, someone posted on the this board that there was some construction going on near Frontierland and everyone was wondering what was going in there, so there is always something going on.  I believe FGITraining, she has works for BBB (she's been posting on here for pretty near a year) and she has been very accurate with all other information that she has posted.



That was put very well.


----------



## MsFGIT

PrincessSuzanne said:


> If there has been no "official" release, how are you able to come here and tell this info? What is the location of this Boys BBB/restaurant?  I'm not sure I believe this!!!!!
> 
> Suzanne




If you choose not to believe it, that is your choice.  While working for Disney, you come to hear a few things about future establishments before any outside folks do.  I work in the Magic Kingdom, where this proposed establishment will be, and I have definitely heard some information about it.  Bits and pieces, but something at least.  And the construction site is definitely a reality...you can see that for yourself.  But, as is true with all "facts" about future openings, plans at Disney can change with the blink of an eye.  So, if this pirate place ends up not opening for whatever reason, or is not quite what you all are now expecting (thanks for opening up that can of worms, fgit in training lol), don't be surprised.  Maybe just take a breather before you all start wondering about reservations and exact details.  Let the official announcement be made first.


----------



## jenseib

jenseib said:


> The dresses are stil $65 as far as I know and have heard.
> We had ours booked for the last day of the trip, actually leaving day. We knew we would be swimming every day and it fit best in the schedule to do it then as well. Well my DD is 3 and she got sick the day before we left. She was excited about the BBB, but when it came time to go, she cried and we ended up canceling out.  I think it was jsut too much stuff all week long and plus not being 100% well, it was too much for her. So you know your kids best, but be aware that someitmes they can just get overloaded. I did know my DD got over stimualted easily, but thought she would love this so much that it wouldn't matter, but I was wrong. So if we go back, I am going to plan it for early in the trip and see how it works out for us then.
> Not all was lost though. I bought a crown and a hair peice and did my own do on her, and she was happy with that.




Well a little off topic here, but I quoted myself to remind yo uall how DD wouldn't do the BBB on our trip.
We went to the Mall fo America this weekend and they have a Libby Lu.  DD said she wanted her hair done, so we did it and she loved it.  So I do belieive it was becuase she was to stimulated, tired and getting over being sick when she freaked out about the BBB.
Also I didn't think the Libby Lu styels were nearly as nicely done as BBB, but for the money it was fine, and DD loved it. We got the "full" package there and it was only $60.  They acted surprised that we did the full one, but I had planned on paying that much at Disney, so it I felt it was an OK deal to do it here.  She got lots of things in her package, and we definately will do this again, (probably not the full one again though) if we are in the area of a Libby Lu ,and will do BBB early on next trip!! Here are some pictures of her. (I jsut had to share. )  I didn;t have my camera with me during the makeover, so I took pics in the parking garage when we were done, and then we recreated it the next day as well.











The next day


----------



## jenseib

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> what is a good amount for tipping FGIT? thx




In hair services yo uare supposed to tip like a resturant 15-20% of the service.  So you need not tip on any assessories you buy (like dresses, shoes, etc)


----------



## jenseib

FoundinWonderland said:


> I saw an older man, probably in his late 30's, getting his hair done in the Boutique just today, so no worries!




30's is NOT old at all!!!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

jenseib said:


> In hair services yo uare supposed to tip like a resturant 15-20% of the service.  So you need not tip on any assessories you buy (like dresses, shoes, etc)




I was told when we scheduled our appointment that has now been canceled that we didn't need to tip and I have also read on a thread here or somewhere else that the FGIT are not suppose to except tips but then read other threads that have said they do. So now I am curious as to if you tip or not?


----------



## kellig

I tipped our FGIT's when we were there on 05/31.   I handed each of them some cash and they were all three very thankful and appreciative!


----------



## FoundinWonderland

kellig said:


> I tipped our FGIT's when we were there on 05/31.   I handed each of them some cash and they were all three very thankful and appreciative!



If you think your FGIT deserves a tip, by all means please leave them one!  They will except graciously


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

MsFGIT said:


> If you choose not to believe it, that is your choice.  While working for Disney, you come to hear a few things about future establishments before any outside folks do.  I work in the Magic Kingdom, where this proposed establishment will be, and I have definitely heard some information about it.  Bits and pieces, but something at least.  And the construction site is definitely a reality...you can see that for yourself.  But, as is true with all "facts" about future openings, plans at Disney can change with the blink of an eye.  So, if this pirate place ends up not opening for whatever reason, or is not quite what you all are now expecting (thanks for opening up that can of worms, fgit in training lol), don't be surprised.  Maybe just take a breather before you all start wondering about reservations and exact details.  Let the official announcement be made first.




I don't believe anything without an Official Announcement. I also didn't see anything going on over in Adventureland earlier this month when I was at the MK, except at PoTC. I don't have children, so it really doesn't matter to me either way, I just wondered how someone can tell something without an official announcement. I also talk to other CM's here and they don't tell things like this without an official announcement being made first.

Suzanne


----------



## MsFGIT

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I don't believe anything without an Official Announcement. I also didn't see anything going on over in Adventureland earlier this month when I was at the MK, except at PoTC. I don't have children, so it really doesn't matter to me either way, I just wondered how someone can tell something without an official announcement. I also talk to other CM's here and they don't tell things like this without an official announcement being made first.
> 
> Suzanne



I'm not saying I approve of this kind of information being spread around by CMs before an actual announcement is made, but...what's done is done.    Make of it what you will.


----------



## MsFGIT

mom2zandjsquared said:


> I was told when we scheduled our appointment that has now been canceled that we didn't need to tip and I have also read on a thread here or somewhere else that the FGIT are not suppose to except tips but then read other threads that have said they do. So now I am curious as to if you tip or not?



Despite many rumors, we FGITs are allowed to accept cash tips.  Whether or not you decide to give one, however, is completely up to you.


----------



## Couturier

jenseib said:


> Well a little off topic here, but I quoted myself to remind yo uall how DD wouldn't do the BBB on our trip.
> We went to the Mall fo America this weekend and they have a Libby Lu.  DD said she wanted her hair done, so we did it and she loved it.  So I do belieive it was becuase she was to stimulated, tired and getting over being sick when she freaked out about the BBB.
> Also I didn't think the Libby Lu styels were nearly as nicely done as BBB, but for the money it was fine, and DD loved it. We got the "full" package there and it was only $60.  They acted surprised that we did the full one, but I had planned on paying that much at Disney, so it I felt it was an OK deal to do it here.  She got lots of things in her package, and we definately will do this again, (probably not the full one again though) if we are in the area of a Libby Lu ,and will do BBB early on next trip!! Here are some pictures of her. (I jsut had to share. )  I didn;t have my camera with me during the makeover, so I took pics in the parking garage when we were done, and then we recreated it the next day as well.
> 
> ]



AWE!  This is darling!  I wish we had a Libby Lu here!  I have been on their website before, but I am not holding my breath for anything near me soon.

She looks darling and I am glad to hear she will be fine with the BBB next time, it is such a fun experience!

Dana


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

MsFGIT said:


> Despite many rumors, we FGITs are allowed to accept cash tips.  Whether or not you decide to give one, however, is completely up to you.



Thanks for clearing that up for me and anyone else who was curious. I am certain that being a FGIT is very rewarding but probably most likely one of the lower paid jobs but hey you get the perks!!


----------



## Honeychild

My DD10 has an appointment for BBB at DTD on July 2.  I've purchased her a Beautiful Cinderella dress, silver shoes, crown and septor.  Here's my question, we are doing the middle package(CROWN) and she is going to get the princess (bun) hairstyle.  My understanding is that a crown comes with that hairstyle.  Since I'm bringing our own will they just give us the one that comes with the package?  I'm sure DD will want to wear it on another day.
Thanks!


----------



## mindyd

We did the big package when we were there and my daughter wanted to wear her tinkerbell head piece but they still gave me the crown.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

The crown that comes with it fits around the hair and holds the hair together. You can also use your tiara you purchased for th edouble crowned look. Also you dont have to do the bun style you can also choose from diva and pop princess.


----------



## eaj1228

My "honorary disney niece" has a BBB appt at 8:05am on a non magic hours day.  Is only one adult permitted entry to the park prior to opening or can our whole party enter the park?


----------



## Honeychild

Thanks for the reply.  If I understand correctly, the crown that comes with the package makes a circle around the bun and is what holds the hair in place.  Is it easy to remove?  I don't think I'd like the doube crown look with the particular crown we've purchased.  However, I could let them place their crown on her head and have her boutique photos taken.  Later in the evening she is having a photopass photo shoot at the GF before the 1900 Park Fair dinner with Cinderella.  If the package crown will come off easy, I could replace it with the one we purchased, I'll just have to bring extra bobby pins to make my own bun.


----------



## DisDancerina

Honeychild said:


> My DD10 has an appointment for BBB at DTD on July 2.  I've purchased her a Beautiful Cinderella dress, silver shoes, crown and septor.  Here's my question, we are doing the middle package(CROWN) and she is going to get the princess (bun) hairstyle.  My understanding is that a crown comes with that hairstyle.  Since I'm bringing our own will they just give us the one that comes with the package?  I'm sure DD will want to wear it on another day.
> Thanks!



What time are you going at? I have an appointment at 1:25!


----------



## MsFGIT

Honeychild said:


> My DD10 has an appointment for BBB at DTD on July 2.  I've purchased her a Beautiful Cinderella dress, silver shoes, crown and septor.  Here's my question, we are doing the middle package(CROWN) and she is going to get the princess (bun) hairstyle.  My understanding is that a crown comes with that hairstyle.  Since I'm bringing our own will they just give us the one that comes with the package?  I'm sure DD will want to wear it on another day.
> Thanks!



Just some clarification:  the Fairytale Princess style (bun) comes with a tiara, which is a tiny version of a crown.  It is inserted directly into the ponytail, which will later become the bun.  It is necessary to do this to give the bun stability.  So, the tiara must be worn with the Fairytale Princess style.  If you take the tiara out after the style has been created, you will most likely cause damage to the hairstyle and it will appear slightly "undone."  I would recommend leaving the tiara in place until you are ready to take out the entire hairstyle and wash your princess's hair.  If you have a crown that you would like your princess to wear in addition to the tiara, your FGIT can definitely accomodate that request!  Enjoy your appointment!


----------



## Honeychild

DD's appointment is at 2:30.  What type of princess will your DD dress like?


----------



## DisDancerina

Honeychild said:


> DD's appointment is at 2:30.  What type of princess will your DD dress like?



Well, it's actually me getting it done, because I'm 13 . You never know if we'll see eachother, it could be backed up. You can see my picture in my TR! I hope you enjoy your trip!! Where are you staying?

- Dani


----------



## Aristomommy

Honeychild said:


> My DD10 has an appointment for BBB at DTD on July 2.  I've purchased her a Beautiful Cinderella dress, silver shoes, crown and septor.  Here's my question, we are doing the middle package(CROWN) and she is going to get the princess (bun) hairstyle.  My understanding is that a crown comes with that hairstyle.  Since I'm bringing our own will they just give us the one that comes with the package?  I'm sure DD will want to wear it on another day.
> Thanks!



I also had my own tiara, and we ended up getting some other hair accessories to take home with us.


----------



## jillyb

My DD had the Fairytale Princess hairstyle and when we took the tiara out at the end of the night the bun stayed in place.  They put TONS of bobbie pins in that bun!  LOL  The tiara is like a hair comb.   Here's some pictures of my little princess on her birthday:
















We went to 1900 Park Fare for dinner and it was really nice.


----------



## Aristomommy

There has been some discussion about "older" Princesses at BBB. DD was 9 when we went last time and I saw many girls this age and older. We brought our own dress and tiara from Halloween. I posted my camera pictures a while ago but here are her Photopass pictures. Her FGIT was lovely and made this trip so special for us. When we went to the Photo studio we were the only ones there so we got tons of pictures. That was one of the perks with an early appointment. 

Here is DD before the makeover started.





Getting her hair, makeup and nails done...









A little pixie dust...





Seeing herself for the first time...









Thank you FGIT!





At the studio:

















We had such a great time. I am not sure if DD wants to do this again (knowing her she will) but I am glad we have these great memories. So please don't hesitate to take your princess for this wonderful experience.


----------



## Honeychild

Aristomommy, Thank you for sharing!  Your daughter is beautiful and I can tell from her photos she had a great time.  My DD10   was glad to see your pictures too.  Her dress is the exact same as your daughters.  I'll post pictures when we return.

jillyb, I can't see your photos    All I get are boxes with red "X" is them.  

As for our crown, we're going to take it a let the chips fall where they may.  This is our "Magical Vacation" and I'm sure all will work out perfectly .


----------



## my_try

Aristomommy said:


> There has been some discussion about "older" Princesses at BBB. DD was 9 when we went last time and I saw many girls this age and older. We brought our own dress and tiara from Halloween. I posted my camera pictures a while ago but here are her Photopass pictures. Her FGIT was lovely and made this trip so special for us. When we went to the Photo studio we were the only ones there so we got tons of pictures. That was one of the perks with an early appointment.
> 
> Here is DD before the makeover started.
> We had such a great time. I am not sure if DD wants to do this again (knowing her she will) but I am glad we have these great memories. So please don't hesitate to take your princess for this wonderful experience.



Your daughter's pictures are absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have an appointment for my daughter on her birthday (10/26/08).  Did the BBB give your daughter her "Birthday Princess" sash?  

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Scrapbook Stacy

You will need to let them know that it is her birthday and they will give you the birthday sash instead of the other one.

Stacy


----------



## Tiffany Sutton

I bought the exact same Belle dress for my daughter for $19.99 at Target!! They had Snow White, Cinderella & Sleeping Beauty!!


----------



## Aristomommy

Honeychild said:


> Aristomommy, Thank you for sharing!  Your daughter is beautiful and I can tell from her photos she had a great time.  My DD10   was glad to see your pictures too.  Her dress is the exact same as your daughters.  I'll post pictures when we return.
> 
> jillyb, I can't see your photos    All I get are boxes with red "X" is them.
> 
> As for our crown, we're going to take it a let the chips fall where they may.  This is our "Magical Vacation" and I'm sure all will work out perfectly .



Thank you for your kind comments. DD didn't like the Disney Store crown as it didn't fit her well, so we got her one at Claire's for Halloween. I can't wait to see your pictures, I love this particular Cinderella dress. I was hesitant to buy it thinking DD may change her mind, but we used it during the trip for Princess dining, DDs birthday dinner and then at BBB. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Aristomommy

my_try said:


> Your daughter's pictures are absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have an appointment for my daughter on her birthday (10/26/08).  Did the BBB give your daughter her "Birthday Princess" sash?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy



She did get a Birthday sash and I made sure to mention that when we checked in. For some reason she didn't have it on for any of the picture though  maybe the photographer asked her to take it off. Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## jenseib

jillyb said:


> My DD had the Fairytale Princess hairstyle and when we took the tiara out at the end of the night the bun stayed in place.  They put TONS of bobbie pins in that bun!  LOL  The tiara is like a hair comb.   Here's some pictures of my little princess on her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to 1900 Park Fare for dinner and it was really nice.



They won't come up for me either!


----------



## jenseib

Tiffany Sutton said:


> I bought the exact same Belle dress for my daughter for $19.99 at Target!! They had Snow White, Cinderella & Sleeping Beauty!!




Off topic.. Tiffany are you origionally from Ohio and have sisters named Tonie and Tammie?


----------



## Honeychild

Aristomommy said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. DD didn't like the Disney Store crown as it didn't fit her well, so we got her one at Claire's for Halloween. I can't wait to see your pictures, I love this particular Cinderella dress. I was hesitant to buy it thinking DD may change her mind, but we used it during the trip for Princess dining, DDs birthday dinner and then at BBB. Have fun!!!!




So does that mean they let you bring your own and use only it?


----------



## Aristomommy

Honeychild said:


> So does that mean they let you bring your own and use only it?



We brought our own tiara and used it. Our FGIT put other hair accesories in her hair in addition to the tiara. If you look at DDs pictures, you can see the Mickey hair clips in her hair. We took them off later on so they didn't accidentally fall off. So if you want to add or bring something, it shouldn't be a problem and you can get whatever comes with the hairstyle as a bonus. Just like you keep the extra face jewels and make up kit. HTH


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I dont know what hair style to do. They all are so awesome!


----------



## FairyDust2008

Post Test


----------



## ToriShadows

Hi!

I'm new to the boards, and I was wondering if you could get the Pop Princess style with your bangs out. Do any of you know if you can do that?

I think I've asked this question before - but I can't find it!! 

Please remind me.


----------



## DisDancerina

ToriShadows said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the boards, and I was wondering if you could get the Pop Princess style with your bangs out. Do any of you know if you can do that?
> 
> I think I've asked this question before - but I can't find it!!
> 
> Please remind me.



I'm pretty sure that you can always leave your bangs out. When I go the day after tomorrow, I'm going to ask if I can have mine left out for the regular princess one and if they bother me, I'll clip em' to the side. By the way, welcome to the boards!


----------



## PMart

torishawdows,

U can leave your bangs down just let your FGIT know, both of my DDs did this last week when they went to BBB.


PMart


----------



## alexandhadleysmommy

i booked my dd at bbb and my son's cool dude at the same time and now i am wondering if i will be able to see them both and do pics and such???  anyone know?  thanks


----------



## Couturier

alexandhadleysmommy said:


> i booked my dd at bbb and my son's cool dude at the same time and now i am wondering if i will be able to see them both and do pics and such???  anyone know?  thanks



I know for sure that at the 
BBB in DTD they are all in the same little room, so you will beable to be with both of them.

Cant wait to hear all about your experience!
Dana


----------



## alexandhadleysmommy

what about at the castle?  that is where the reservations are.  THANKS!!!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

anyone have pictures of the new dresses to post?


----------



## PMart

alexandhadleysmommy,

You will be able to see both your DD and DS at either location, you may want to see if you can get them sitting next to each other, I was able to do this last week at the MK location.


PMart


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Yeah... I was wondering about the costumes too. I know there's a new Cinderella, a new Ariel, and a new Tink. (Thank God, the old one was horrible! The wings would rip apart if you sneezed!)

I was wondering if they did a _*new*_ Ariel mermaid, Yellow Belle, Deluxe Red Belle, Minnie, Alice, Jasmine, & Aurora. I have only seen three new ones. Any of you FGIT's know for sure!? 

If anyone does have pics please show them off!


----------



## december

My daughter and I are so excited after reading through this thread!  I had subscribed to the previous one, and was planning this for our Thanksgiving trip, but just didn't have the time.  And it was just me, dd8, and ds10, and he didn't want to spend any time there!  Dh has finally agreed to go with us next summer (after 3 vacations without him), and he and my son are spending a boys only day at Kennedy while dd9 and I do a princess day.  This is the way we want to start it.  Are the 8am MK appts hard to come by.  I'll definitely call early at 180 days, but plan to call and get our Castle breakfast appt first.  I believe you have to call separate numbers?


----------



## princessmom29

december said:


> My daughter and I are so excited after reading through this thread!  I had subscribed to the previous one, and was planning this for our Thanksgiving trip, but just didn't have the time.  And it was just me, dd8, and ds10, and he didn't want to spend any time there!  Dh has finally agreed to go with us next summer (after 3 vacations without him), and he and my son are spending a boys only day at Kennedy while dd9 and I do a princess day.  This is the way we want to start it.  Are the 8am MK appts hard to come by.  I'll definitely call early at 180 days, but plan to call and get our Castle breakfast appt first.  I believe you have to call separate numbers?



You don't have to call separate numbers. Disney dining will book BB for you as well.


----------



## december

Good to know.  I won't be making ressies until Jan , but its never too early to plan!


----------



## mickey0930

If this question has previously been asked, sorry. I am keeping my fingers crossed to be able to get a 8am appt at the boutique and would like to make ADRs for castle breakfast on the same day. I was wondering if anyone could let me know that is the time frame needed for the different packages at the boutique? Would not want to be late for dining reservations.


----------



## CharacterFan

mickey0930 said:


> If this question has previously been asked, sorry. I am keeping my fingers crossed to be able to get a 8am appt at the boutique and would like to make ADRs for castle breakfast on the same day. I was wondering if anyone could let me know that is the time frame needed for the different packages at the boutique? Would not want to be late for dining reservations.



taken from the 1st page:
1.) The Coach: This package offers hair & makeup lasting 20+/- minutes for $44.95+tax.
2.) The Crown: This package offers hair, makeup, and nails lasting 30+/- minutes for $49.95+ tax.
3.) The Castle: This package offers hair, makeup, nails, dress, shoes, wand, crown, and photo shoot which you receive 4-4x6's & 1-6x8. The starting price for this package is $179.95+ tax. If purchasing this package with a deluxe dress the cost is 15-30 dollars more.


----------



## Naisy68

Quick question - with the top package, do you get anything besides the dress, like shoes, jewlery etc? We usually bring our own dress but our DD has used them all for dress-up/play and they are getting a bit worn. We don't have a store that sells the really nice Disney Costumes anymore. The ones I found at Walmart and Target were kind of cheap looking. They used to be nicer or maybe I'm becoming too picky. Also, our DD is moving into the size 7/8 and I can't find that size around here. 
      I'm open for any advice if anyone has any. 
               Thanks!! Renee


----------



## december

My daughter's Cinderella dress came from www.mydressuptrunk.com, and it is beautiful! 

My plans for the day are to do 8am middle package at BBB (I'm thinking of doing it, too!) with dd9 wearing her dress from home.  I know this is probably our last "full" princess year, so I want to get the most out of it!  

Then be at ropedrop for Fantasyland and ride everything we can.

I'm going to ask for the latest CRT breakfast (11ish) adr.  That way we can get our rides in, and the meal will serve as breakfast and lunch (will eat a quick breakfast in the townhouse).  

By that time she'll probably want to change out of the dress for the day.


----------



## jenseib

CharacterFan said:


> taken from the 1st page:
> 1.) The Coach: This package offers hair & makeup lasting 20+/- minutes for $44.95+tax.
> 2.) The Crown: This package offers hair, makeup, and nails lasting 30+/- minutes for $49.95+ tax.
> 3.) The Castle: This package offers hair, makeup, nails, dress, shoes, wand, crown, and photo shoot which you receive 4-4x6's & 1-6x8. The starting price for this package is $179.95+ tax. If purchasing this package with a deluxe dress the cost is 15-30 dollars more.



The prices just went up though.
Also if looking for dresses you can look on ebay and find nice ones, as well as at disneyshopping.com


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

You could also try for the 8th.  My daughter was able to sleep in the hairdo with tiara for two nights before it started to come apart.  They use tons of gel and hairspray.  You can also try the other location.  
Next week we have an appointment on Wednesday night and then breakfast the next morning at CRT.  
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jillyb

alexandhadleysmommy said:


> i booked my dd at bbb and my son's cool dude at the same time and now i am wondering if i will be able to see them both and do pics and such???  anyone know?  thanks



Our DDs weren't seated side by side but they were close together.  I just went back and forth taking pictures.  LOL  But, since it was youngest DDs birthday I got more of her than I did oldest DD.

Plus, they have photopass photographers there that will take pictures during the process so you'll still be able to have pictures of both.

Don't know why my pictures aren't showing up.


----------



## cinderellamom123

Hi, planning on taking my twin DD in Jan.  Have some questions.

Do you have to pay for the little crowns that they use when they do the buns?

How about those cord extension things they put in the long hair?

If you book the base package can you buy a dress individually?  My kids don't like the accessories, just the dress.  

Any information would be great.

Thanks


----------



## jillyb

cinderellamom123 said:


> Hi, planning on taking my twin DD in Jan.  Have some questions.
> 
> Do you have to pay for the little crowns that they use when they do the buns?
> 
> How about those cord extension things they put in the long hair?
> 
> If you book the base package can you buy a dress individually?  My kids don't like the accessories, just the dress.
> 
> Any information would be great.
> 
> Thanks



The little crown/tiara comes with the package; technically you're paying for it!

Same for the cord extensions

I don't know for sure but I would think you'd be able to buy just the dresses.


----------



## adell557

jillyb said:


> The little crown/tiara comes with the package; technically you're paying for it!
> 
> Same for the cord extensions
> 
> I don't know for sure but I would think you'd be able to buy just the dresses.


You can purchase everything separately.  Just tell them at the podium when you sign in that you are getting just the dress with your package.


----------



## jenseib

cinderellamom123 said:


> Hi, planning on taking my twin DD in Jan.  Have some questions.
> 
> Do you have to pay for the little crowns that they use when they do the buns?
> 
> How about those cord extension things they put in the long hair?
> 
> If you book the base package can you buy a dress individually?  My kids don't like the accessories, just the dress.
> 
> Any information would be great.
> 
> Thanks




A crown and barret comes wit hteh bun hair style, but to get one for another hair style, then you have to pay for it.  The hair extensions come with the other two hairstyles, but the crown does not  come with them.

Yes you can just a buy a dress.


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

Yes, you can buy the dress individually.  When my DH had it done in December, we booked the middle package and then when she got there she felt (many are very scratchy) all the dresses before deciding on Alice in Wonderland - which is usually not even presented as a choice.  We paid only for the dress since Alice doesn't have any accessories.  My niece went and they only paid for the pieces they bought since after eight pair of shoes they still could not find a pair that fit her and matched the Belle dress.  If your DD has a specific dress in mind, try to fiqure out what size she would be and try to call ahead to see that they will have it.  Not everything is available in every size.  My DD is usually a size 6 which I think was the small, they did not have a small at Downtown Disney BBB and we ended up with the medium which fit fine and she will use again next week.
Good luck and have fun.  My DD is doing the Hannah Montana package without the wig but the Diva hairdo next week.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

LoveToTravel2001 said:


> Yes, you can buy the dress individually.  When my DH had it done in December, we booked the middle package and then when she got there she felt (many are very scratchy) all the dresses before deciding on Alice in Wonderland - which is usually not even presented as a choice.  We paid only for the dress since Alice doesn't have any accessories.  My niece went and they only paid for the pieces they bought since after eight pair of shoes they still could not find a pair that fit her and matched the Belle dress.  If your DD has a specific dress in mind, try to fiqure out what size she would be and try to call ahead to see that they will have it.  Not everything is available in every size.  My DD is usually a size 6 which I think was the small, they did not have a small at Downtown Disney BBB and we ended up with the medium which fit fine and she will use again next week.
> Good luck and have fun.  My DD is doing the Hannah Montana package without the wig but the Diva hairdo next week.



Your Alice avatar of your DD is so pretty! Alice and Minnie are our favorite dresses too, not itchy one bit! You should do a trip report so we can see your BBB pics! They weren't even doing the HM ones when we were there last Summer.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I want to get a princess dress. I dont know if it will fit. I am 17 but i am not evern 5 feet i am like 4 11or 4 10. But I am little busty. I am hoping that xl maybe belle or aurora dress will fit. I want a dress really badly esperically the new ones.


----------



## livie1205

I got my dd2 a dress at disneyshopping.com and it is a really pretty dress....I got her a cindy dress for 39.00 and free shipping.It is not as fancy as the 70.00 ones at wdw but it is still very pretty and I do not think it is as scratchy, it even has cute little bows on the side....and alot better than the cheaper looking ones from walmart and target (i do not like the velcro on them )
 Also when I called to make her appt. I spoke with the women about what came with it and she said i could get the small crown and the diva for no extra cost(she even called to make sure)...those big crowns would never fit on her little head  lol she will still be about a week shy of 3 yrs old and she has very thin hair (not alot of it either) I can get a small ponytail but that is about it   not enough for a bun  poor baby...I hope they can still make it pretty....she already thinks she is a princess!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

livie1205 said:


> I got my dd2 a dress at disneyshopping.com and it is a really pretty dress....I got her a cindy dress for 39.00 and free shipping.It is not as fancy as the 70.00 ones at wdw but it is still very pretty and I do not think it is as scratchy, it even has cute little bows on the side....and alot better than the cheaper looking ones from walmart and target (i do not like the velcro on them )
> Also when I called to make her appt. I spoke with the women about what came with it and she said i could get the small crown and the diva for no extra cost(she even called to make sure)...those big crowns would never fit on her little head  lol she will still be about a week shy of 3 yrs old and she has very thin hair (not alot of it either) I can get a small ponytail but that is about it   not enough for a bun  poor baby...I hope they can still make it pretty....she already thinks she is a princess!




I cannot wait to see pictures if you will be so kind as to share them once you are back. My DD has very little hair as well because she has alopecia and sort of the reason I go back and forth on scheduling this appointment for her for her 3rd B-day!!

TIA,
Heather


----------



## jenseib

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I want to get a princess dress. I dont know if it will fit. I am 17 but i am not evern 5 feet i am like 4 11or 4 10. But I am little busty. I am hoping that xl maybe belle or aurora dress will fit. I want a dress really badly esperically the new ones.



No, I don not beleive the largest of those 2 dresses will fit you.  The biggest outfits they have is not one of those dresses.  I think Jasmine comes in a larger size and 1 other, but can't remember which.


----------



## wishtdream

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I want to get a princess dress. I dont know if it will fit. I am 17 but i am not evern 5 feet i am like 4 11or 4 10. But I am little busty. I am hoping that xl maybe belle or aurora dress will fit. I want a dress really badly esperically the new ones.


 
the sizing info for the dresses is as follows 
*2**XXS*31-34"26-29 lbs1-2 yrs*3**XXS*34-38"29-33 lbs2-3 yrs*4**XS*38-42"33-37 lbs3-4 yrs*5**S*42-45"37-43 lbs4-5 yrs*6**S*45-48"43-50 lbs5-6 yrs*7**M*48-51"50-57 lbs6-7 yrs*8**M*51-54"57-67 lbs7-8 yrs*10**L*54-57"67-75 lbs8-9 yrs*12**L*57-60"75-85 lbs9-10 yrs*14**XL*60-62"85-100 lbs10-11 yrs*16**XL*62-64"100-110 lbs11-12 yrs


----------



## CharacterFan

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I want to get a princess dress. I dont know if it will fit. I am 17 but i am not evern 5 feet i am like 4 11or 4 10. But I am little busty. I am hoping that xl maybe belle or aurora dress will fit. I want a dress really badly esperically the new ones.



I can fit in a 1x, but it's tight, I'm 21 5'7'' and tiny. hardest part to get to fit me is the waist. I'm pretty flat chested so I don't have a problem with the dresses, but I think being " a little busty" it will hurt it from fitting. I'd suggest if you can, stop by a Disney Store when Halloween costumes and try one on, or when you get to Disney.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I amgoing July 24 they wont have costumes by then. I guess i will have to wait and see.


----------



## wishtdream

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I amgoing July 24 they wont have costumes by then. I guess i will have to wait and see.


 
Our Disney store currently has Cinderella, Belle , Aurora and Tink.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

i think i will just wear my tink dress it fits me. I will save money. I am doing the crown package at DTD on july 24. I have the shoes, tiara and wand for tink so i wont go for another dress, it proablly wont fit anyways,


----------



## december

I have a question for the Fairy Godmothers in Training who frequent this thread!  It looks like WDW is going to a 90 dining window for adrs, for everything except CRT, Chef Mickey's, and V&A.  Some sources have this starting on July 16, others Aug 1.  Does this change also affect BBB?  Or is the window staying 180 days?


----------



## MsFGIT

livie1205 said:


> I got my dd2 a dress at disneyshopping.com and it is a really pretty dress....I got her a cindy dress for 39.00 and free shipping.It is not as fancy as the 70.00 ones at wdw but it is still very pretty and I do not think it is as scratchy, it even has cute little bows on the side....and alot better than the cheaper looking ones from walmart and target (i do not like the velcro on them )
> Also when I called to make her appt. I spoke with the women about what came with it and she said i could get the small crown and the diva for no extra cost(she even called to make sure)...those big crowns would never fit on her little head  lol she will still be about a week shy of 3 yrs old and she has very thin hair (not alot of it either) I can get a small ponytail but that is about it   not enough for a bun  poor baby...I hope they can still make it pretty....she already thinks she is a princess!



I am not sure who the reservation woman spoke with, but if you choose to have the small tiara with the disney diva hairstyle, you WILL be charged the 10 dollars that it costs.  Each hairstyle comes with its own unique accessories, and only the fairytale princess comes with the tiara.  I'm sorry that you were given some incorrect information!


----------



## livie1205

MsFGIT said:


> I am not sure who the reservation woman spoke with, but if you choose to have the small tiara with the disney diva hairstyle, you WILL be charged the 10 dollars that it costs.  Each hairstyle comes with its own unique accessories, and only the fairytale princess comes with the tiara.  I'm sorry that you were given some incorrect information!



bff just got back today and her little girl got the diva (just like dd2 wants) and a sm crown with no extra charge for it...she got the coach package.This is what dd wants to get in dec.....if for some reason they charge me oh well but they said it was fine and like I said bff DID NOT  get charged for both....Disney is never consistent on anything so we never know what will happen to others just what happens on our own trips..


----------



## amsafko

Can someone tell me the prices of the dresses at BBB (any pics of Ariel and Belle dresses would be great too!)?

Thanks


----------



## jenseib

amsafko said:


> Can someone tell me the prices of the dresses at BBB (any pics of Ariel and Belle dresses would be great too!)?
> 
> Thanks




I think it's been mentioned several times, but most dresses are $65.  Some deluxe dresses are more.  I think right now the only deluxe is the red Bell dress.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

*You can see the NEW dresses here!*

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1797813

*Post # 181 and #198 has pics of the new stuff.*


----------



## jenseib

wishtdream said:


> the sizing info for the dresses is as follows
> *2**XXS*31-34"26-29 lbs1-2 yrs*3**XXS*34-38"29-33 lbs2-3 yrs*4**XS*38-42"33-37 lbs3-4 yrs*5**S*42-45"37-43 lbs4-5 yrs*6**S*45-48"43-50 lbs5-6 yrs*7**M*48-51"50-57 lbs6-7 yrs*8**M*51-54"57-67 lbs7-8 yrs*10**L*54-57"67-75 lbs8-9 yrs*12**L*57-60"75-85 lbs9-10 yrs*14**XL*60-62"85-100 lbs10-11 yrs*16**XL*62-64"100-110 lbs11-12 yrs




Not all the dresses come in the larger sizes though. I think only 2 do.


----------



## jenseib

december said:


> I have a question for the Fairy Godmothers in Training who frequent this thread!  It looks like WDW is going to a 90 dining window for adrs, for everything except CRT, Chef Mickey's, and V&A.  Some sources have this starting on July 16, others Aug 1.  Does this change also affect BBB?  Or is the window staying 180 days?



Why are they doing this?


----------



## MsFGIT

livie1205 said:


> bff just got back today and her little girl got the diva (just like dd2 wants) and a sm crown with no extra charge for it...she got the coach package.This is what dd wants to get in dec.....if for some reason they charge me oh well but they said it was fine and like I said bff DID NOT  get charged for both....Disney is never consistent on anything so we never know what will happen to others just what happens on our own trips..



Your friend was "undercharged" then.  When adding a tiara to a diva, we FGITs make a note of it on their items list.  Sometimes, however, a FGIT may forget to make note of it or the cashwrap ladies just might not see the note.  Either way, it was a mistake that your friend did not get charged for the tiara.  Just remember that when you take your dd and request the tiara, you SHOULD be charged the extra 10 dollars.  If it somehow doesn't get rung up, well....just remember you SHOULD have been charged.  Do with this information what you will.


----------



## december

jenseib said:


> Why are they doing this?



I think they are using a new reservation system.  Some reports say it it temporary, until next fall.  Other reports say it is permanent-that they are going back to 90 days for all but a few ressies, and park hours won't be released as early either.  

I like doing things at 180 days simply because most people don't plan that far ahead and I have a better chance to get what I want!


----------



## teruterubouzu

I saw some photos today from the new Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel and thought you guys might enjoy them. I've included one here, but if you visit the gallery, you can see a few more. It looks really cute. There are also a couple of cute photos on yahoo. 



​
I found the gallery via a link from Blue Sky Disney to a Tokyo Disneyland Hotel opening ceremony video featuring Tinkerbell, the Fab Five, and lots of other characters.


----------



## adell557

livie1205 said:


> I got my dd2 a dress at disneyshopping.com and it is a really pretty dress....I got her a cindy dress for 39.00 and free shipping.It is not as fancy as the 70.00 ones at wdw but it is still very pretty and I do not think it is as scratchy, it even has cute little bows on the side....and alot better than the cheaper looking ones from walmart and target (i do not like the velcro on them )
> Also when I called to make her appt. I spoke with the women about what came with it and she said i could get the small crown and the diva for no extra cost(she even called to make sure)...those big crowns would never fit on her little head  lol she will still be about a week shy of 3 yrs old and she has very thin hair (not alot of it either) I can get a small ponytail but that is about it   not enough for a bun  poor baby...I hope they can still make it pretty....she already thinks she is a princess!




Just so you know, my DD went when she was just 3 as well and she also has VERY thin hair (still does) and I could only get a tiny tiny ponytail, I was so worried about her wanting to get the fairytale style with the bun (chich she wanted), but the FGIT did an awesome job and it turned out really cute!!!


----------



## adell557

FGIT or some one in the know--

I saw the picture of the new cinderella ,however, I was at World of Disney today in DTD and the cinderella dress was the old style that I saw last year when we were at BBB.  Where can you get one of the new ones???


----------



## richmond282

We have an 8:15 am appointment time for our magical makeover. We are not staying at a Disney resort. How am I supposed to get into the park before 9?


----------



## CharacterFan

richmond282 said:


> We have an 8:15 am appointment time for our magical makeover. We are not staying at a Disney resort. How am I supposed to get into the park before 9?



They'll have a couple of turn stlyes open at 8a. just have your reservation number ready, and they'll let you in as long as you have park tickets.


----------



## strmtroopr96

jenseib said:


> Not all the dresses come in the larger sizes though. I think only 2 do.




*A few months back, I bought a Snow White costume on Ebay new with tags (and at a great price...around $22 shipped) from Disneyland. It is a size 14/16 and it is very nice because the bodice part is very stretchy. I'm not sure which other dresses are that big or if any of the others have any stretch to them.*


----------



## AngieBelle

adell557 said:


> FGIT or some one in the know--
> 
> I saw the picture of the new cinderella ,however, I was at World of Disney today in DTD and the cinderella dress was the old style that I saw last year when we were at BBB.  Where can you get one of the new ones???



So far, I've only seen the new one in the Boutique and mostly just in the smallest sizes.  I think they are still in the process of phasing out the old one.

BTW, the wedding dress is back- the long sleeves that tore so easily have been removed.


----------



## richmond282

For anyone who has little bitty girls (like XXS) I found some insanely cheap Disney costumes from disneyshopping.com. At these prices you could buy several. I apparently can't post the link because I don't have 1 posts yet, but go to Disneyshopping.com and follow the links for the outlet, then look under costumes. They had a reversible belle, tinkerbell, and several pirate costumes.


----------



## jenseib

I don't find those prices insanely cheap.  LOL!  They are running about 15 -20 dollars for anyone interested.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

what color hair can you get with the pop princess look?


----------



## princssdisnygina

PiratePrincess99 said:


> what color hair can you get with the pop princess look?



I believe the one they use for the pop princess is rainbow now.  Can anyone clarify?

Gina


----------



## AngieBelle

princssdisnygina said:


> I believe the one they use for the pop princess is rainbow now.  Can anyone clarify?
> 
> Gina



Rainbow, pink, and purple


----------



## ampc3

Visited last month for first time and my girls just LOVED this place!! so cute


----------



## Naisy68

ampc3 said:


> Visited last month for first time and my girls just LOVED this place!! so cute



You have two beautiful little girls!! 

Where did you find that Jasmine outfit?? My daughter wants to be Jasmine really bad but I don't care for the traditional turqouise outfit. I would love to know where to find that pink and purple one.  
                  Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## ivo004

AngieBelle said:


> So far, I've only seen the new one in the Boutique and mostly just in the smallest sizes.  I think they are still in the process of phasing out the old one.
> 
> BTW, the wedding dress is back- the long sleeves that tore so easily have been removed.



Angie Belle I'm taking my daugther in August to the BBB in the Castle I would like to know if they have the Cinderella wedding dress.  Thanks!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

jenseib said:


> I don't find those prices insanely cheap.  LOL!  They are running about 15 -20 dollars for anyone interested.



No, that's not that cheap. My friend _starts_ the _ACTUAL_* DISNEY WORLD *dresses at *24.99 *on ebay! Now that is a deal compared to the $65 prices!


----------



## AngieBelle

ivo004 said:


> Angie Belle I'm taking my daugther in August to the BBB in the Castle I would like to know if they have the Cinderella wedding dress.  Thanks!!



Well, they have *a* wedding dress.  It isn't specifically Cinderella, but it's very pretty.


----------



## DznyDreamz

My DD had very long hair and just got it cut in a short (very cute) little bob.  Will the FGIT still be able to do something princess-y??  Has anyone had good luck with a nice style on shorter hair?


----------



## Couturier

ampc3 said:


> Visited last month for first time and my girls just LOVED this place!! so cute :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> AWE!  Your Girls look soo pretty! princess:  They totally look like they LOVED it!
> 
> SWEET!
> 
> Dana


----------



## MsFGIT

DznyDreamz said:


> My DD had very long hair and just got it cut in a short (very cute) little bob.  Will the FGIT still be able to do something princess-y??  Has anyone had good luck with a nice style on shorter hair?




As long as at least some of the hair can be pulled up into a ponytail, the disney diva is a definite possibility.  This would probably be the best choice for your princess.  The fairytale princess might be a possibility, but some hair (or a lot, depending on how short it is) will need to be left down and the bun will be a little more sparse than usual.


----------



## DznyDreamz

MsFGIT said:


> As long as at least some of the hair can be pulled up into a ponytail, the disney diva is a definite possibility.  This would probably be the best choice for your princess.  The fairytale princess might be a possibility, but some hair (or a lot, depending on how short it is) will need to be left down and the bun will be a little more sparse than usual.


You can definately pull the front back so there should (hopefully) be enough to work with. Thank you!!


----------



## ampc3

Naisy68 said:


> You have two beautiful little girls!!
> 
> Where did you find that Jasmine outfit?? My daughter wants to be Jasmine really bad but I don't care for the traditional turqouise outfit. I would love to know where to find that pink and purple one.
> Have a Disney Day, Renee





My mom got them for the girls in Branson, MO from a Disney Outlet surprisingly last year. I have never seen the Jasmine one either before (I guess maybe that is why it ended in the outlet?)

Thank you for the kind words..


----------



## Naisy68

ampc3 said:


> My mom got them for the girls in Branson, MO from a Disney Outlet surprisingly last year. I have never seen the Jasmine one either before (I guess maybe that is why it ended in the outlet?)
> 
> Thank you for the kind words..



So incredibly bummed - I doubt I will be able to find it now. However, coincidently, I too went to the Disney Outlet in Branson last summer. It's one of my favorite stores, lots of bargains to be found in there. Unfortunately, I wasn't looking for a Jasmine costume then. Oh well, we will find something I'm sure!! Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

ampc3 said:


> My mom got them for the girls in Branson, MO from a Disney Outlet surprisingly last year. I have never seen the Jasmine one either before (I guess maybe that is why it ended in the outlet?)
> 
> Thank you for the kind words..



The pink and purple Jasmine was part of the Disney Store's 2006 costume selection. It is a beautiful costume. The matching shoes are some of the cutest we have! It's one of our favorites and the crown has a piece that falls down on the face too. They retailed for 39.50 for the pants/top when they first came out.

Last years Jasmine at the Disney Store was also pink. A bright darker pink with gold accents. Matching shoes were shiny patent glitter filled pointed toe style.


----------



## raven69david

We've got an appointment for DD3 (gonna be 4 by the time our trip arrives) for 12/8/08 at BBB @ MK. We purchased the Crown Package as she will be wearing a Snow White dress that has been made for her by a local seamstress. She currently has a Cinderella dress she wore last December which was made by the same seamstress and it came out gorgeous. Can't wait to see her expression now that she knows what Cinderella castle is and what she will be doing there.


----------



## vdarrell

Thank you all for sharing such special pictures and stories about your princesses, beng the mother of two grown boys it was a pleasure.
I will have to wait paitiently for hopefully grandaughters some day to enjoy this experience.


----------



## ivo004

Do you think that I will be able to find the new Ariel dress in MouseGear in Epcot? We have a 6:30 Adr and we will be staying in the BWI and my dd wants this dress so badly for the dinner...


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi  i would love to see the Ariel dress to my daughter would love it can you post a picture anyone who has it thanks


----------



## Ginamarie

I'm thinking about signing up my DD for the BBB during our spring trip next year.  Yes, I'm planning ahead!  She will have just turned 3 a few weeks earlier, so technically she's old enough, but DH is worried that she may be impatient about sitting in the chair.  I think she'd be fine about sitting, but I'm concerned that they wouldn't be able to do any of the hair styles.  DD has terribly short and thin hair.  We're growing it out, but honestly, there's not much hope that she'll have all that  much by springtime.  Right now it can be put into a TINY (and I mean itty bitty tiny) sort-of ponytail.

If there are any FGMIT, can you let me know what you think about 3 year olds being patient enough for the hair package.. and moreso if there's anything you can do for someone with just a tiny amount of hair??


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I just saw the WDW deluxe Red Belle and Snow White WDW costumes on ebay starting at $10!!!!!   That red dress sells for $90 at Disney!
We have them all but man...this is cheaper than I paid!!!! Look!

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/ups-store-hollywood_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## jenseib

They still have 2 1/2 days of bidding. They will sky rocket up there.  They always do with that amount of time.  And they are all used.

I bid on a dress the other day with less than one day to go for 6 dollars and it went for over 40.


----------



## Jenvenza

I just love this thread and seeing all your beautiful princesses!!! So cute!!


----------



## aladams2

Has anyone ever made the princess dresses from a pattern, like McCalls?  My girls complain so much that the costumes from the store are so itchy I thought my aunt could make some with less harsh materials.  I've read that other Disers DD have complained about the itchiness too.  What have you done to stop that.  If you have made your own costume, can you include it.  We are doing BBB as a surprise for the girls and want them to wear their costumes that morning and just take them there and then to CRT for breakfast.  TIA.


----------



## MsFGIT

Ginamarie said:


> I'm thinking about signing up my DD for the BBB during our spring trip next year.  Yes, I'm planning ahead!  She will have just turned 3 a few weeks earlier, so technically she's old enough, but DH is worried that she may be impatient about sitting in the chair.  I think she'd be fine about sitting, but I'm concerned that they wouldn't be able to do any of the hair styles.  DD has terribly short and thin hair.  We're growing it out, but honestly, there's not much hope that she'll have all that  much by springtime.  Right now it can be put into a TINY (and I mean itty bitty tiny) sort-of ponytail.
> 
> If there are any FGMIT, can you let me know what you think about 3 year olds being patient enough for the hair package.. and moreso if there's anything you can do for someone with just a tiny amount of hair??



Ah, the great 3 year old debate...
The thing is, all 3 year olds are not created equal.  I have seen some 3 year olds sit more patiently than some 5 and 6 year olds do, but I've also seen some terrible, TERRIBLE situations in which the younger ones are scared, nervous, crabby, etc....fists flying, tears flowing.  
Please use your own discretion.  You know your child better than anyone else, so only you can tell yourself whether or not she'll be able to sit still in the chair or imagine how she might handle it.  You might try having a practice round - a couple of weeks before your appointment, play make-believe and set up a chair for your dd to sit in, and and explain that this is how things might go at bbb...comb her hair, make a ponytail, maybe even pretend to paint nails and put on makeup.  How she handles it may or may not be an indication of how things will go at the actual appointment, but...you might get some idea.  My advice: make sure dd is well-rested, well-fed, and is very clear on what the bbb is and what we do there!  And of course, hope for the best


----------



## disneyfan55

I'm surprised to hear the difference in price between the BBB and Barbershop.  In the barbershop they do little girls hair as well as the boys and the cost is around $20.  I think if I had a little one, that would be the choice I made.  I have seen the pictures on these boards and the end result is MUCH more inexpensive.  The dresses can be purchased any place and can be worn in.  I can't see all that money being spent for BBB.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## mamaLori05

aladams2 said:


> Has anyone ever made the princess dresses from a pattern, like McCalls?  My girls complain so much that the costumes from the store are so itchy I thought my aunt could make some with less harsh materials.  I've read that other Disers DD have complained about the itchiness too.  What have you done to stop that.  If you have made your own costume, can you include it.  We are doing BBB as a surprise for the girls and want them to wear their costumes that morning and just take them there and then to CRT for breakfast.  TIA.



Well, I can say I've personally solved the "scratchy" problem by buying my dd's dresses at the disney store.  They are cheaper and not scratchy, they seem to use a softer tule.  Very cute too.  Check them out, I'm sure you won't be disapointed.


----------



## mamaLori05

disneyfan55 said:


> I'm surprised to hear the difference in price between the BBB and Barbershop.  In the barbershop they do little girls hair as well as the boys and the cost is around $20.  I think if I had a little one, that would be the choice I made.  I have seen the pictures on these boards and the end result is MUCH more inexpensive.  The dresses can be purchased any place and can be worn in.  I can't see all that money being spent for BBB.  Just my thoughts.



Just an FYI, the hairdo at the barbershop is less expensive because it doesn't include any of the extras that the BBB includes.  Even if you get the cheapest package at BBB you get a hair piece (or a crown), a barret, a sash, a comb, a little makeup compact, a personalized brochure, and the face stickers.  I believe you are actually buying the accesories and getting the hair done for a minimal cost if not free because they are not a barber shop.  Plus you can make an appointment at BBB, where the barbarshop is only walk in's, often resulting in long wait.  
The middle package includes all the above plus two bottles of nail polish, and the top package includes all the above plus a dress and accessories.


----------



## december

I had ds11's hair cut at the barbershop in 2006.  He loved it, and if we luck up and walk in with no lines on a future trip, we'll do it again.  We checked last year, but the line was long!

But I don't see my dd8 getting all emotional over a hairdo there!  I think the BBB will be a magical experience for the both of us.


----------



## princessmom29

aladams2 said:


> Has anyone ever made the princess dresses from a pattern, like McCalls?  My girls complain so much that the costumes from the store are so itchy I thought my aunt could make some with less harsh materials.  I've read that other Disers DD have complained about the itchiness too.  What have you done to stop that.  If you have made your own costume, can you include it.  We are doing BBB as a surprise for the girls and want them to wear their costumes that morning and just take them there and then to CRT for breakfast.  TIA.



Check out the disbotiuqe thread :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666
Some of the girls have made them, but I haven't tried it yet.
I am about to attempt a Cindy or Belle dress. The licensed patterns are discotimued, but I found them at www.sewingpatterns4less.com . Good luck!!


----------



## gtpoohbear

ivo004 said:


> Do you think that I will be able to find the new Ariel dress in MouseGear in Epcot? We have a 6:30 Adr and we will be staying in the BWI and my dd wants this dress so badly for the dinner...



When we were at Epcot last month Mouse Gear did NOT have the Ariel dress, they had almost all the others though! We did see it in shops in the Contemporary and Grand Floridian... if you were planning to take the monorail you might be able to stop by there.


----------



## jenseib

MsFGIT said:


> Ah, the great 3 year old debate...
> The thing is, all 3 year olds are not created equal.  I have seen some 3 year olds sit more patiently than some 5 and 6 year olds do, but I've also seen some terrible, TERRIBLE situations in which the younger ones are scared, nervous, crabby, etc....fists flying, tears flowing.
> Please use your own discretion.  You know your child better than anyone else, so only you can tell yourself whether or not she'll be able to sit still in the chair or imagine how she might handle it.  You might try having a practice round - a couple of weeks before your appointment, play make-believe and set up a chair for your dd to sit in, and and explain that this is how things might go at bbb...comb her hair, make a ponytail, maybe even pretend to paint nails and put on makeup.  How she handles it may or may not be an indication of how things will go at the actual appointment, but...you might get some idea.  My advice: make sure dd is well-rested, well-fed, and is very clear on what the bbb is and what we do there!  And of course, hope for the best



I also think it depends on when you schedule it in your trip.We did it for our last day, and DD talked about it nostop. And she was so excited.  But we went many days with little sleep, and she got sick the day before we left.  So we arrived at BBB and she suddenly didn;t want it and cried, so I didn;t push her.  She talks about how she cried and didn't get it done.  So we did a Libby Lu do at the Mall of America a few weeks ago, andboy she loved it and sais she hopes to go to Disney again so she can get  a BBB du!


----------



## Atchley

aladams2 said:


> Has anyone ever made the princess dresses from a pattern, like McCalls?  My girls complain so much that the costumes from the store are so itchy I thought my aunt could make some with less harsh materials.  I've read that other Disers DD have complained about the itchiness too.  What have you done to stop that.  If you have made your own costume, can you include it.  We are doing BBB as a surprise for the girls and want them to wear their costumes that morning and just take them there and then to CRT for breakfast.  TIA.



I have made the dresses with Simplicity patterns before.  I have done Jasmine, Tinkerbell, Sleeping Beauty, and Alice in Wonderland.  The only time I sew is basically Halloween Costumes (except for the occassional hemming or repairs).  If you don't normally sew, the patterns could be a little difficult to follow.  Even though I don't sew a whole lot, I know how to sew pretty well.  Mother and Grandmother were teaching me from about the time I was old enough not to run a needle through my finger.  
I know that the itch factor was discussed, but if you are doing it for the cost, it wouldn't be that much cheaper to make it yourself.  If you factor in the cost of the pattern, thread, notions (such as zippers, lace, beads, bias tape), material, linings, etc; it really isn't a whole lot cheaper to make them.  I guess it depends on the material that you are using though.
I will admit that the dress patterns are all very cute though.


----------



## TinkerCarol

Bought this dress last week at BBB (4th of July)  The arms are way to small, so they pulled the dress off the racks to be redesigned.  Anyone seen it this week at BBB of anywhere else on property?  It is so beautiful.  But so tight around the arm hole!


----------



## princesscate

TinkerCarol what a beautiful dress, that's a shame about the sleeves.  I hope they get that fixed.  Is it all the princesses wedding dress or does each princess have it's own wedding dress?  just wondering.


----------



## mamaLori05

princesscate said:


> TinkerCarol what a beautiful dress, that's a shame about the sleeves.  I hope they get that fixed.  Is it all the princesses wedding dress or does each princess have it's own wedding dress?  just wondering.



From what I've read they made it a generic princess wedding dress.  That way they can be whoever they want to be.


----------



## princessreilly

I had no intentions in doing BBB this trip, as I did the big package on last years trip.  Now thanks to TinkerCarol's post of that beautiful picture dd wants to go again.  I guess I'll get on the phone soon...Thanks for sharing, now I can plan ahead!


----------



## Disnini

TinkerCarol-Thank you so much for posting!!  What a gorgeous picture-Your DD is so beautiful!

Would you mind answering, is this a generic wedding dress?  My one daughter just loves Giselle and I am wondering if this will satisify her!   Is this a basic dress or a "deluxe"...trying to budget accordingly  

Thank you!!


----------



## AngieBelle

Disnini said:


> TinkerCarol-Thank you so much for posting!!  What a gorgeous picture-Your DD is so beautiful!
> 
> Would you mind answering, is this a generic wedding dress?  My one daughter just loves Giselle and I am wondering if this will satisify her!   Is this a basic dress or a "deluxe"...trying to budget accordingly
> 
> Thank you!!



I'm not TinkerCarol, but I can answer this one for you.   It is indeed an all purpose wedding dress.  I think the little heart on the front has Belle, Cinderella, and Aurora on it.  I think it'd be perfect as Giselle.  If you are crafty, maybe you can get a little pretend white butterfly at a craft store or something and add Giselle's signature butterfly to the dress.


----------



## Disnini

AngieBelle, thank you so much!  That is a fabulous idea!!! 

I already have a Giselle doll that I had picked up a while ago to give her while we are in Disney, too!!


----------



## AngieBelle

Oh, I forgot to add- the wedding dress is indeed a deluxe, so it's a more pricy $85.


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi this is a beautiful dress does any one have the new Ariel dress or the cinderella dress thanks


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

The wedding dress is gorgeous!! and your daughter looks so adorable TinkerCarol!


----------



## richmond282

We were just at Disney this past week. I saw the new Ariel dress. It's really nice. I liked it the best (but don't have a pic, sorry!) of all the one I saw.


----------



## MLC

does anyone have pics of the new dresses?


----------



## Minnie824

I haven't read thru this whole thread but have a couple of questions.
1.  for the deluxe package, theres a range in prices...is this based on which dress is picked?
2.  Does anyone have a photo of their DD getting their hair fixed and NOT put up?  My DD7 wants to have the full package w/the dress, etc, but said she'd take her hair down right away, which is obviously pointless.  So, I wanted to see if there was another option for a hairstyle that she could deal with.  Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Minnie824 said:


> I haven't read thru this whole thread but have a couple of questions.
> 1.  for the deluxe package, theres a range in prices...is this based on which dress is picked?
> 2.  Does anyone have a photo of their DD getting their hair fixed and NOT put up?  My DD7 wants to have the full package w/the dress, etc, but said she'd take her hair down right away, which is obviously pointless.  So, I wanted to see if there was another option for a hairstyle that she could deal with.  Thanks!




Yes, the ranges is dependent on which dress is picked.  As far as the hair goes... all of the styles are up so you may want to reconsider having her do this if she isnt going to leave her hair us.  There is the diva where the fake hair hangs down in the back but her hair would be in a bun.  I would not spend the money if she isnt going to wear it like that all day.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

The white princess dress at bbb in the castle is exclusive to the castle bbb only. You will not find it at the bbb in dtd. Because the bbb at dtd has the Hannah Montanna makeover pkg. the Castle now has the princess wedding dress and that would be a deluxe pkg with the dress being 85$.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

MLC said:


> does anyone have pics of the new dresses?



check out post #439 it has a postsite you can go to and see the new dresses.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

PrincessSuzanne said:


> If there has been no "official" release, how are you able to come here and tell this info? What is the location of this Boys BBB/restaurant?  I'm not sure I believe this!!!!!
> 
> Suzanne



As a fgit we are given the "heads up" on things that are happening with the bbb and ALL that may be related to this. Our managers say we can tell everyone that this is coming.  But let me let ALL OF YOU know that this is coming and it will be this year. Thank you to all who DO have trust, I wont tell you wrong.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

News to come!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi pages 431 does not have pictures please can someone post new ones i would love to see them is the white princess dress back at catle location because i know the lady said her daughter had problems with it i emailed someone about dresses but she never emailed me back would love to see Ariel thanks


----------



## mamaLori05

Tanzanite said:


> Hi pages 431 does not have pictures please can someone post new ones i would love to see them is the white princess dress back at catle location because i know the lady said her daughter had problems with it i emailed someone about dresses but she never emailed me back would love to see Ariel thanks



As the FGIT posted above, the new dresses are on page 30, post #439.  There is a link to click on to see the new dresses.  It says "want to see the new dresses click here"  click on it and you will see the new dresses.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We are going in March and DD will just have turned 3 in February.  I'm soooo hoping she does well with this which I think she will because when I do her hair now she loves being "prettiful" as she says!   

Also when I do my makeup I have to pretend to put makeup on her.  So I"m sure she will love the real deal!!  I may take her to Lubby Lu the month before just to do a test run!   

I have read the whole thread and have had so many questions answered.  My plans are to do an early morning BBB appointment and lunch at CRT.  

The day I plan on doing it will be a Saturday morning.  We have a wedding to attend (the reason we will be in Florida nad our excuse for an unplanned Disney vacation!!!) so I only want DD to have the fairytale hairdo.  I'm not crazy about the other styles especially since we have a wedding to attend.  Can I tell the FGIT ahead of time about the hairdo??  DD will just be 3 so I don't see her going for the other hairdo's.  Plus I think the fairytale do will go great with the dress she will wear at the wedding! 

Also since we have the wedding can I ask for her to have light makeup applied??

I plan on doing the castle package and going all out since this is a once in a lifetime deal.  Well maybe we will go again but for now this will be priceless!


----------



## PiratePrincess99

You cab request lighter make up at the BBB.I dont think you can tell your FGIT ahead of time but when you get the brouche convice your DD to do ft style. that style seems most apporiate for wedding. I cant wait going to the BBB at DTD on thursday gonna do pop princess b/c already done the opther two options.


----------



## MLC

mamaLori05 said:


> As the FGIT posted above, the new dresses are on page 30, post #439.  There is a link to click on to see the new dresses.  It says "want to see the new dresses click here"  click on it and you will see the new dresses.



the pics aren't there anymore


----------



## mamaLori05

MLC said:


> the pics aren't there anymore



Yes they are still there. Click on the link mentioned in the previous post and it will bring up the first post of that thread.  *READ* that first post.  It says something to the effect of IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO SEE THE NEW DRESSES CHECK OUT POST 200 or SOMEWHERE NEAR THAT.  They are there.  I just double checked to make sure, but I saw them there.


----------



## Lil'Simba

I just booked BBB for my dd11. She is on the 'older' side, but I think she will still enjoy the experience.  She is not so much into the princesses anymore, but very much into getting her hair and makeup done.  
I know a lot of adults do BBB, but can anyone tell me about their 'older' kid's experience?


----------



## MLC

mamaLori05 said:


> Yes they are still there. Click on the link mentioned in the previous post and it will bring up the first post of that thread.  *READ* that first post.  It says something to the effect of IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO SEE THE NEW DRESSES CHECK OUT POST 200 or SOMEWHERE NEAR THAT.  They are there.  I just double checked to make sure, but I saw them there.



Thank you don't know how i missed that


----------



## FoundinWonderland

Lil'Simba said:


> I just booked BBB for my dd11. She is on the 'older' side, but I think she will still enjoy the experience.  She is not so much into the princesses anymore, but very much into getting her hair and makeup done.
> I know a lot of adults do BBB, but can anyone tell me about their 'older' kid's experience?




Honestly the older the Princess is the more fun she has.  I think the older they are they absorb the experience more.  Even though it is a "princess" salon I think your DD will just be wowed by all the people fussing over her: getting her make-up done and her hair, and maybe even her nails!


----------



## TinkerCarol

Tanzanite said:


> Hi pages 431 does not have pictures please can someone post new ones i would love to see them is the white princess dress back at catle location because i know the lady said her daughter had problems with it i emailed someone about dresses but she never emailed me back would love to see Ariel thanks








  Sory, if this is the one you want to see, I was not sure.  This is the princess wedding dress that is new.  I was told it was being pulled to be redisgned, but I'm not sure now.  Sleeves are extremely tight!!


----------



## TinkerCarol

Disnini said:


> TinkerCarol-Thank you so much for posting!!  What a gorgeous picture-Your DD is so beautiful!
> 
> Would you mind answering, is this a generic wedding dress?  My one daughter just loves Giselle and I am wondering if this will satisify her!   Is this a basic dress or a "deluxe"...trying to budget accordingly
> 
> Thank you!!


  Yes, it is a generic princess wedding dress.  The emblem on the front has, if I remember correctly, Cinderella/Belle and Sleeping Beauty.  (Blue - pink -yellow I do recall).  I'm the grandma and I still get the princesses mixed up!LOL!


----------



## CharacterFan

TinkerCarol said:


> Sory, if this is the one you want to see, I was not sure.  This is the princess wedding dress that is new.  I was told it was being pulled to be redisgned, but I'm not sure now.  Sleeves are extremely tight!!



I'd love to get that dress if it came in an XL, but being 22 I can't get the castle package to get the dress even for a MNSSHP. I guess I'll have to be Belle.


----------



## Tanzanite

The white dress is the prettiest dress i have seen yet and your daughter looks  loveley so pretty i hope they are selling it again after the problem you had with the sleeves


----------



## wdwmickey

Does anyone know if the FGIT can do the "Diva", "Pirate", or "Pop Princess" with hair that is cut in layers?  My DD will be 13 on our trip and would like to have a funky style, but, she cut off all her long hair last winter and donated it to "Locks of Love".  So basically we need to know if any of the hair styles can be made without a bun (since we are in the growing out stage).  TIA


----------



## princssdisnygina

wdwmickey said:


> Does anyone know if the FGIT can do the "Diva", "Pirate", or "Pop Princess" with hair that is cut in layers?  My DD will be 13 on our trip and would like to have a funky style, but, she cut off all her long hair last winter and donated it to "Locks of Love".  So basically we need to know if any of the hair styles can be made without a bun (since we are in the growing out stage).  TIA



I got the Pop Princess 2 years ago with very short hair and they only pulled back half of it leaving the under laying down.  I know they can almost always get the hair back no matter how short!


----------



## wdwmickey

Thanks for your quick reply.  You just made DD's day


----------



## feenie

wdwmickey said:


> Does anyone know if the FGIT can do the "Diva", "Pirate", or "Pop Princess" with hair that is cut in layers?  My DD will be 13 on our trip and would like to have a funky style, but, she cut off all her long hair last winter and donated it to "Locks of Love".  So basically we need to know if any of the hair styles can be made without a bun (since we are in the growing out stage).  TIA




They do a pirate style now?? Where have I been?? 
Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## wdwmickey

There is a picture of the dress on a new BBB thread on page 1 of the theme parks board (sorry don't know how to post a link).  When I booked DDs appt. today the FGIT told me it wasn't really "piratey" but like the "pop princess" with black and white hair pieces.  So still really girly


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

I copied these rules from the other BBB thread:

Rules:
~ It's only for ages 3 and up!
~ Hair needs to be clean, brushed, and ready to style! (No hair products or accessories!)
~ Fingernails need to be cleaned and free of any decoration.
~ You will need to bring your own brush or comb for the Fairy Godmother in Training to style the hair with.
~ Scalp must be free of any "conditions" or irritations within the past 30 days.

Does anyone know if that 4th "rule" is correct?  I can't imagine having to bring your own brush and/or comb.   I've seen several you tube videos and I've never noticed the customer bringing their own brush and or comb.


----------



## mamaLori05

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> I copied these rules from the other BBB thread:
> 
> Rules:
> ~ It's only for ages 3 and up!
> ~ Hair needs to be clean, brushed, and ready to style! (No hair products or accessories!)
> ~ Fingernails need to be cleaned and free of any decoration.
> ~ You will need to bring your own brush or comb for the Fairy Godmother in Training to style the hair with.
> ~ Scalp must be free of any "conditions" or irritations within the past 30 days.
> 
> Does anyone know if that 4th "rule" is correct?  I can't imagine having to bring your own brush and/or comb.   I've seen several you tube videos and I've never noticed the customer bringing their own brush and or comb.



Yes, it's true.  They tell you to do that when you make the appt.  However the two times we went they never asked for our comb and used one they had there.  I'm sure they have a reason for telling everyone to bring their own, not sure what it is though.  Maybe for really tangled hair?
I know they also say to have the nails clean and all polish removed too.  However silly mommy (me) was soo busy getting everything else ready that I forgot to take her polish off.  No problems there either.  They just took her old polish off before putting on the new stuff.  
I think they have the rules so that hopefully you'll at least remember one or two of them to help speed up everything and keep the waits shorter.  Just my guess though.


----------



## aladams2

I think they ask for your own comb b/c of head lice??  That would be my thought.  If that's the case, I'm definately bringing my own!!!  YUCK!!


----------



## mamaLori05

aladams2 said:


> I think they ask for your own comb b/c of head lice??  That would be my thought.  If that's the case, I'm definately bringing my own!!!  YUCK!!



Well, i guess I should have clarified that they use a brand new one on you and give it to you when you are done.  No sharing of combs.


----------



## TinkerCarol

wdwmickey said:


> Does anyone know if the FGIT can do the "Diva", "Pirate", or "Pop Princess" with hair that is cut in layers?  My DD will be 13 on our trip and would like to have a funky style, but, she cut off all her long hair last winter and donated it to "Locks of Love".  So basically we need to know if any of the hair styles can be made without a bun (since we are in the growing out stage).  TIA


  I just want to say a great big "THANK YOU" to your DD who donated her hair to locks of love.  What a beautiful and daring thing to do.  I had radiation, so I did not lose my hair.  But my best friend did lose all of her hair. Especially imagine being a child and going through that. Locks of love is a wonderful organization and I applaud everyone who has the courage to donate something that has been such a part of their being for so long.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## wdwmickey

We were so proud of her!!!  She knows that her hair went to a special little girl who needed it. She has really thick, wavy hair so the growing out is a pain--but she says worth it


----------



## Mom2Lindsey

I am so much more excited seeing all these pictures. My dd has her appt. during our trip. I booked the crown (middle) package. 

She already had just about every disney princess gown at home except Jasmine, & Aurora. I was planning on bringing a few with us and I particularly wanted her to wear this new "delux" Cinderella one she got for her birthday, but she'll wear what she wants.

Now, am I being unrealistic in thinking she would be okay with wearing her own dress and not getting a new one? Or are we just going to walk in there and HAVE to buy one of the ones she doesn't have?


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

Mom2Lindsey said:


> I am so much more excited seeing all these pictures. My dd has her appt. during our trip. I booked the crown (middle) package.
> 
> She already had just about every disney princess gown at home except Jasmine, & Aurora. I was planning on bringing a few with us and I particularly wanted her to wear this new "delux" Cinderella one she got for her birthday, but she'll wear what she wants.
> 
> Now, am I being unrealistic in thinking she would be okay with wearing her own dress and not getting a new one? Or are we just going to walk in there and HAVE to buy one of the ones she doesn't have?



IMO, she will be fine  They can even set out her dress for her in a room ~ I don't think she will even notice.  We have had a Giselle (Enchanted) dress made for her for this trip and my understanding is that they will set it out for her and she will get dressed there.  

This will be our 3rd trip to the BBB and my daughter has not yet done the castle package.  We have not noticed the difference.  In fact, they greet her and take us back and have never made the dresses for sale an issue.  It truly is a spectatcular experience, even without the castle package.

Her is a picture of my DD, (she didn't want to dress up last year)


----------



## PiratePrincess99

HELP going to BBB 2morrow and i dont know what hair style to get.....


----------



## PiratePrincess99

i was wondering does the BBB is DTD still offer the pirate  hairstyle and does it cost extra?


----------



## JMSRTM

Has anyone ever done their own makeover in their room, or is that truly being too budget conscious... I was thinking we could make my dd10 up ourselves for a lot less money...


----------



## jenseib

JMSRTM said:


> Has anyone ever done their own makeover in their room, or is that truly being too budget conscious... I was thinking we could make my dd10 up ourselves for a lot less money...



I am sure alot of people actually do this. But the experience is part of the fun.  My DD had a meltdown and didn;t get her BBB done, but I bought the tiara and hair extension and did it up, and she was happy with that, but she is only 3. If your child has her mind set on it, then doing something i nthe room isn;t going to do it for her. Of course if she doesn;t know about it and you jsut do her up, I'm sure she will be thrilled. I technically did my DD up each day anyways. I put her hair in a ponytail and put the tiara in each day and she wore a princess dress just about evrey day there. I jsut didn't do makeup on her,but at that time make up wasn't a big hit to her anyways. Recnetly she has really been getting inot lip glass and eyeshadows.


----------



## Channyn3

I Just booked my daughter's appointment for our December trip...can't wait!


----------



## mindyd

We were at BBB in the magic kingdom in June and here are some pictures of my daughter Alexis:


----------



## mindyd

Here is my daughter Sabrina who is more of a tomboy and we were shocked she did it at all because she backed out last year:


----------



## mindyd

Here are the ones of them together:


----------



## mindyd

Just wanted to share our BBB experience from June,  We had done DTD location last year and loved it we did the small package last year.  I had a appointment for both my daughters for the big package.  When we checked in I was early and my older daughter wasn't going to do it so I just checked my younger one in. Less than5 minutes later my older daughter wanted to do it so I went to check her in and the woman at the desk was very rude.  When I checked Alexis in they never asked about Sabrina so I didn't see what the big deal was I didn't cancel in the first place.

My younger daughter has hair down to her rear they did a great job on her hair and I was very impressed. My younger daughter had major surgery earlier in the year for Skin cancer and was afraid they would ask her about the big scar on the back of her head and they didn't which made her feel very good they never acted weird or anything about it.

Getting the bigger packages were a huge mistake by the time we walked down to do the photo shoot they were both complaining about how itchy they were and my older daughter didn't want to wear the shoes.  I kept seeing all these younger girl wearing them no problem but mine refused.  As soon as we were done with the photoshoot they both changed.  We had lunch at CRT and my younger daughter did put it on but my older daughter refused.

I paid over $400.00 for her to wear the dress for less than 20 minutes I wouldn't do it again with the big package and am actually thinking of trying to sell the dresses because they won't even play dress up in the.


----------



## Nicki828

I'm so glad to hear that there are lots of older girls getting the packages.  My dd is 9 and I was hesitant to have it done.  She cut all her hair off in December to donate to Locks of Love, so I'm hoping it will be long enough to pull back into a bun when we head to Disney in November.  We'll get DS the cool dude hair style - which seems like a bargain in comparison!


----------



## TraceyL

Just a warning for anyone planning to book:
I couldn't get an appointment for my DD's birthday in October - we had planned a special dinner & can't seem to fit it in on another day *** I know they will want to be in the pool asap if we don't have any 'special events' organised !


eta - ok what's rude about the shortened version of the work because


----------



## pandamom

Hello!  Quick question for the FGIT:  I booked the Hannah Montana package for my dd8 in November.  We will be doing this after a Disney Cruise and my dd will probably have the crown of her head braided during the cruise.  Since this package involves a wig will she be able to leave her braids in?   Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LovnMickey

Hi!

My daughter always gets a hair wrap first thing when we arrive in Disney. We have a BBB appointment setup for later in our trip. Will they be able to work around the hair wrap at the BBB or will it have to be removed ahead of time?

Thanks!


----------



## AngieBelle

LovnMickey said:


> Hi!
> 
> My daughter always gets a hair wrap first thing when we arrive in Disney. We have a BBB appointment setup for later in our trip. Will they be able to work around the hair wrap at the BBB or will it have to be removed ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks!



There should be no problem!  FGiTs work around hairwraps all the time.  Sometimes they can be incorportated into the hairstyle, and it looks really pretty.  

Also, the hairstyles can be worked around hair that has been braided on cruise ships.


----------



## richmond282

TraceyL said:


> Just a warning for anyone planning to book:
> I couldn't get an appointment for my DD's birthday in October - we had planned a special dinner & can't seem to fit it in on another day *** I know they will want to be in the pool asap if we don't have any 'special events' organised !
> 
> 
> eta - ok what's rude about the shortened version of the work because


Keep checking back. People cancel all the time. A slot might open up. We booked the week before we went and were able to get in.


----------



## pandamom

AngieBelle said:


> There should be no problem!  FGiTs work around hairwraps all the time.  Sometimes they can be incorportated into the hairstyle, and it looks really pretty.
> 
> Also, the hairstyles can be worked around hair that has been braided on cruise ships.


Thank you!


----------



## dreamalittledream

I have some questions for the FGIT's and I wanted to say thanks so much for all your help so far.

I have 2 DDs set with apts for the Coach package.  we are going to CRT for lunch and then MNNSHP.  I am so excited for them. 

now for my questions, 

what color are the stones in the little crowns that I see on some of the girls? 
are there different styles? 

do all the girls get the mickey hair clips as well?  or can you buy them there?

we have our own dresses being lovingly made by my mother for the girls.  they know they are getting them (they have to try them on to be fitted) but I would still like to surprise them with the finished ones at BBB.  I saw someone mentioned that there is a fitting room and you can put your own dress in it?  who would I see to do that?


----------



## wiggles

I'm sure someone can answer this silly question.  When I booked the package for my DD's I was told that I need to bring a comb with me.  I had not heard anyone mention this sooooo do I need to bring a comb so the FGMIT can do my girls hair? And if yes does it have to be a certain kind of comb?


----------



## justKim

My DD did the BBB 1 1/2 years ago.  I brought a comb, but they didn't use it.  In her makeover kit, she had a comb and her own make up.

Are they still doing this?


----------



## CharacterFan

justKim said:


> My DD did the BBB 1 1/2 years ago.  I brought a comb, but they didn't use it.  In her makeover kit, she had a comb and her own make up.
> 
> Are they still doing this?



you now have to bring your own comb.


----------



## AngieBelle

dreamalittledream said:


> I have some questions for the FGIT's and I wanted to say thanks so much for all your help so far.
> 
> I have 2 DDs set with apts for the Coach package.  we are going to CRT for lunch and then MNNSHP.  I am so excited for them.
> 
> now for my questions,
> 
> what color are the stones in the little crowns that I see on some of the girls?
> are there different styles?
> 
> do all the girls get the mickey hair clips as well?  or can you buy them there?
> 
> we have our own dresses being lovingly made by my mother for the girls.  they know they are getting them (they have to try them on to be fitted) but I would still like to surprise them with the finished ones at BBB.  I saw someone mentioned that there is a fitting room and you can put your own dress in it?  who would I see to do that?




The tiaras come in blue, pink, and white.  There are 2 different styles, but they may not be all be in that FGITs drawer.  (I usually try to pull out the slightly bigger ones if I can find them, but if not, I just pull out one of each color.)

The rainbow Mickey barrettes come with the fairytale hairstyle (that's the bun).  They can also be bought for $10.

If you want to surprise your girls with the dresses, come to the boutique by yourself before the appointment and explain the situation to the FGiT at the podium.  Normally, they will be happy to put your dress in the back and have it presented in the dressing room just as they do when the dress is purchased from the Boutique.  Be sure to tell the FGiT the child's name and appointment time so she knows when to have the dress ready.


----------



## AngieBelle

justKim said:


> My DD did the BBB 1 1/2 years ago.  I brought a comb, but they didn't use it.  In her makeover kit, she had a comb and her own make up.
> 
> Are they still doing this?



Yes, the boutique has combs that they use and give to the child.  However, if your child has a lot of hair, a personal brush may come in handy.  Every FGiT has different preferences.


----------



## bamata2

We are scheduled for MK BBB @ 8:05 AM.  If the gate doesn't open until 8:00, will I have trouble making the 8:05 appt?  Also, will our entire party (parents, g'ma and sibling) also get to enter early?


----------



## Natalie_89

gorgeous pictures all ur girls and boys r adorable xx


----------



## DesigningMouse

FGIT

  I'm making the dresses for both of my girls and now I'm sooo excited to find out the dress can be set up for my oldest in the dressing room, that will be such a cool surprise for her.  Now, since my youngest will only be 2 at the time of our visit is it possible to maybe have a FGIT sprinkle pixie dust on her or something so she won't fee left out?  Or can we buy pixie dust?

Thanks


----------



## strmtroopr96

DesigningMouse said:


> FGIT
> 
> I'm making the dresses for both of my girls and now I'm sooo excited to find out the dress can be set up for my oldest in the dressing room, that will be such a cool surprise for her.  Now, since my youngest will only be 2 at the time of our visit is it possible to maybe have a FGIT sprinkle pixie dust on her or something so she won't fee left out?  Or can we buy pixie dust?
> 
> Thanks



*
I would think that they would. We were at WDW last September and I took youngest DD (about 15 months then) to Downtown Disney for the day. It was still early in the day so there were a few FGiT's just walking around outside the World of Disney. They asked if I would like to have DD sprinkled with Pixie Dust. 

A few days later is when we took our older DD to the BBB at the MK but I can't remember if younger DD was sprinkled there or not. Maybe not as she was having a major allergic reaction to something that day and covered with a rash so she slept through most of older DD's appt.

We will be back at Disney next month and oldest DD will again be going to the MK BBB and we are surprising her with a Snow White costume. Our youngest DD who is now 2 will also have a Snow White costume as well. I even bought one of those pretend hair piece ponytail holder things that is pink to put in her hair so that she can be all done up like her big sister! LOL  *


----------



## eyor44

bamata2 said:


> We are scheduled for MK BBB @ 8:05 AM.  If the gate doesn't open until 8:00, will I have trouble making the 8:05 appt?  Also, will our entire party (parents, g'ma and sibling) also get to enter early?



I asked this question when I made my DD's appt. The CM said to be there for 7:45 and there would be a CM at the gate with a list of early appts. As long as it is not a large party, they should let everyone through. If you are staying on site, check with the concierge.  Also check with the concierge about the early bus to the park.


----------



## bamata2

eyor44 said:


> I asked this question when I made my DD's appt. The CM said to be there for 7:45 and there would be a CM at the gate with a list of early appts. As long as it is not a large party, they should let everyone through. If you are staying on site, check with the concierge.  Also check with the concierge about the early bus to the park.



 Thanks so much for your quick response.  58 days and counting!


----------



## MLC

my dd is a size 5 now and i wanted to buy her a princess dress off ebay.  my question is should i buy size 4/5 or go for size 6?


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

MLC said:


> my dd is a size 5 now and i wanted to buy her a princess dress off ebay.  my question is should i buy size 4/5 or go for size 6?



I would go for a size 6; I tend to buy a size up if its really close especially for a costume.


----------



## MLC

mom2zandjsquared said:


> I would go for a size 6; I tend to buy a size up if its really close especially for a costume.



thanks thats what i'll do


----------



## DesigningMouse

strmtroopr96 said:


> *
> I would think that they would. We were at WDW last September and I took youngest DD (about 15 months then) to Downtown Disney for the day. It was still early in the day so there were a few FGiT's just walking around outside the World of Disney. They asked if I would like to have DD sprinkled with Pixie Dust.
> 
> A few days later is when we took our older DD to the BBB at the MK but I can't remember if younger DD was sprinkled there or not. Maybe not as she was having a major allergic reaction to something that day and covered with a rash so she slept through most of older DD's appt.
> 
> We will be back at Disney next month and oldest DD will again be going to the MK BBB and we are surprising her with a Snow White costume. Our youngest DD who is now 2 will also have a Snow White costume as well. I even bought one of those pretend hair piece ponytail holder things that is pink to put in her hair so that she can be all done up like her big sister! LOL  *






THanks for the info.


----------



## amsafko

We purchased the Belle and Ariel Ball Gown a few months back. I'm trying to decide how to surprise my girls with them. 1) Have it sitting out the morning of their appt. when they wake up with a letter from the Fairy Godmother (they had written her a letter asking for these dresses) or 2) take it to the BBB before their appt. so they can be surprised in the fitting rooms with them (with a note from their FGM). Which do you think is best?? 

If we do the second scenario can I just have dh bring it in a bit earlier in the day (their appt. is at 4:00) with their names attached to them? I'd seen someone else say they would do something like this even though the dresses were not bought there - they are the new ones they are selling there though.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi all!

I have a couple of questions for you experts....

Is it true that there are similar dresses at Tinkerbell's Treasure's for less money or are they the same for the same price?

And, once I have bought the middle package for $54 plus a dress $65 plus accessories...should I just go for the Castle Package?  I mean do you get a "discount" on the individual items if you buy the package?  What makes this package worth the $180 price tag?

Thank you to all!!

Amy


----------



## eyor44

I was told that the price of the castle package depends on the outfit chosen. If you notice in the description of prices it says "starting at 179.99" or some price like that. I think it has gone up recently. Not sure what all accessories are included, but I think crown, shoes and wand.


----------



## eyor44

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Yes, it's very lightweight and wasn't itchy. She wore it to MGM for the HSM pep rallie and left it on all day.
> 
> Look for it at the costume store though. My friend paid $10 for it and I think she said it was like $50 in the parks. The FGIT's on here can give ya more details about the price. Have fun!



thank you for this info. I found one on ebay. She is going to love it.


----------



## jenseib

mom2faith said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you experts....
> 
> Is it true that there are similar dresses at Tinkerbell's Treasure's for less money or are they the same for the same price?
> 
> And, once I have bought the middle package for $54 plus a dress $65 plus accessories...should I just go for the Castle Package?  I mean do you get a "discount" on the individual items if you buy the package?  What makes this package worth the $180 price tag?
> 
> Thank you to all!!
> 
> Amy



No the dresses are the same for the same price all over the world.

There is no discount getting the package. If you only want the dress, you might as well just get the dress and the hairstyle and not pay for all the other stuff.


----------



## bsusanmb

TinkerCarol said:


> Sory, if this is the one you want to see, I was not sure.  This is the princess wedding dress that is new.  I was told it was being pulled to be redisgned, but I'm not sure now.  Sleeves are extremely tight!!



This is the dress that I bought for my DGD Makayla!  It is beautiful.  She keeps telling everyone...my grandma is getting me a princess wedding dress from Disney World....we are going in 3 weeks and I am taking her to BBB.
This is the first really deluxe looking dress that came in an XXS.  I just had to have it!  If this is your granddaughter, she is just beautiful!


----------



## Tanzanite

I love this dress my daughter picked at Bibbiytty boo then wore it for lunch at the castle it is stunning .I was so bad i also brought Ariel ballgown for dinner at Akershus Ariel loved it.


----------



## AngieBelle

Heads up- Disneyshopping.com has their full Halloween Boutique up, including several new *adult* costumes!  I'm so thrilled!  They finally made an adult sized Alice and Giselle too!  As soon as those prices come down enough, I'm caving!


----------



## TinkerCarol

bsusanmb said:


> This is the dress that I bought for my DGD Makayla!  It is beautiful.  She keeps telling everyone...my grandma is getting me a princess wedding dress from Disney World....we are going in 3 weeks and I am taking her to BBB.
> This is the first really deluxe looking dress that came in an XXS.  I just had to have it!  If this is your granddaughter, she is just beautiful!


 Thank you! Just curious, where did you buy it?  It was taken off the racks for a redesign the day we purchased it at the world.  Is it redesigned?  The sleeves were very tight!


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi i brought mine 2 wks ago at Bibbity boo ,The lady at the Emporium said they had just got that one in day before in the store .Its so beautiful .Ionly saw a few girls wearing it.


----------



## mickeymom04

We are bringing our dresses with us.  Will they let us use the dressing rooms there or do we need to wear the dress in the park?  Is there a way to suprise my daughter and niece or should we just carry the dresses with us?  Our appointment is at 8am and the we are going to CRT for breakfast.


----------



## bsusanmb

TinkerCarol said:


> Thank you! Just curious, where did you buy it?  It was taken off the racks for a redesign the day we purchased it at the world.  Is it redesigned?  The sleeves were very tight!



I bought it 2 weeks ago when I was in WDW...there weren't many of them.  And the only place I saw them was in the Emporium on Main St.  BBB did not have it when I was there.  Maybe they decided to sell what they have.   When did you buy yours?  This reminds me of the light up blue Minnie dress...there one week and gone the next never to be seen again!  I am so glad I bought that blue dress when I saw it and now the white one.  Thanks for the info about the sleeves.  I sew and I take all of the sleeves apart and put the elastic in a cotton bias tape so that they don't itch.  We showed Makayla that picture last night of the white dress and her eyes just lit up!


----------



## Tanzanite

When i brought mine Bibbitty bobbitty boo had lots of them August 9th and the Emporium had several .It is so beautiful shame only wear it for Lunch at the castle and photos . My daughter wants to do Bibbitty boo again but wants the Red Belle dress for the holiday when we go.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi all - only seven days so I am doen to my last few planning items!!

I have a couple of quick BBB questions. 

1.  Can I upgrade to the Castle Package once I am there?  The reason I ask, is that I can now see that we are going to be looming near the $170 mark as it is, so what is another few bucks at that point - right?  But, at the same time I am not ready to "commit" to that. 

2. Would you upgrade to the Castle package?  So $55 for hair/make up, $65 for dress, $16 (?) for crown, $16 (?) for wand plus shoes, etc...Well, we may as well get the photo package and do the Castle package at that point right??

3. Disneystore.com has some dresses that appear the same for $39.50 - are they the same or are they "cheaper".  I am OK with spending the $65, but if I can get the same for $40 - why not get 2 - LOL!!!

I think that is all.  Over all great couple of threads (I was wondering how I lost this one - but it is because you made a second one and I missed it).  Thank you for all your help!

Amy


----------



## tmkinney

mom2faith said:


> Hi all - only seven days so I am doen to my last few planning items!!
> 
> I have a couple of quick BBB questions.
> 
> 1.  Can I upgrade to the Castle Package once I am there?  The reason I ask, is that I can now see that we are going to be looming near the $170 mark as it is, so what is another few bucks at that point - right?  But, at the same time I am not ready to "commit" to that.
> 
> 2. Would you upgrade to the Castle package?  So $55 for hair/make up, $65 for dress, $16 (?) for crown, $16 (?) for wand plus shoes, etc...Well, we may as well get the photo package and do the Castle package at that point right??
> 
> 3. Disneystore.com has some dresses that appear the same for $39.50 - are they the same or are they "cheaper".  I am OK with spending the $65, but if I can get the same for $40 - why not get 2 - LOL!!!
> 
> I think that is all.  Over all great couple of threads (I was wondering how I lost this one - but it is because you made a second one and I missed it).  Thank you for all your help!
> 
> Amy



I was in the Disney Store this past Saturday and saw the dresses, they are beautiful and definitely don't look cheap, I don't see how the ones on site would be that much better.  Plus if you order online, you can find a coupon code and get an extra off the $39.50!  Here is a coupon code for 15% off:  VISABTS15 (not sure if you have to use your Disney visa to get the discount - you didn't in the store).  But if you are buying at BBB, I think I would just upgrade to the castle package since it isn't that much more!  Just my .02!


----------



## GeorgiaAristocat

Hey - if anyone cares, I just cancelled by BBB appointment for September 9 at the MK (it is a MNSSHP day) - early afternoon - 2:50 I think?  Sorry, I should have posted BEFORE I cancelled, huh?


----------



## eyor44

My DD has a thing about anything itchy and she knows princess dresses are itchy. I recently bought her the HSM deluxe cheerleader outfit at the recommendation of someone on here a few pages back. I am very happy to report that it is not itchy at all. She loves it and puts it on each day after she gets home from school.


----------



## MEF01

eyor44 said:


> My DD has a thing about anything itchy and she knows princess dresses are itchy. I recently bought her the HSM deluxe cheerleader outfit at the recommendation of someone on here a few pages back. I am very happy to report that it is not itchy at all. She loves it and puts it on each day after she gets home from school.



Where did you buy the deluxe HSM cheerleader outfit?

thanks in advance


----------



## eyor44

MEF01 said:


> Where did you buy the deluxe HSM cheerleader outfit?
> 
> thanks in advance



I saw it at the Disney Outlet but actually got it off of Ebay. So ours is last year's, but the one I saw in the store looks exactly the same. Also, I have seen it on a couple of costume web sites. I think those are the same.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

does anyone know were to buy adult sized Jasmine shoes. I have looked everywhere including ebay and have had no luck. I need like a size 6-7.


----------



## jenseib

I looked at the dresses online. To me they look nothing like what they have at the parks, and I really didn't care for most of them.  I thought the selection was not grand either. I thought most of the adult ones were really cheap looking (just by looking at the pictures) and I certainly wouldn't pay 80 plus shipping for them. Wow!


----------



## mom2faith

jenseib said:


> I looked at the dresses online. To me they look nothing like what they have at the parks, and I really didn't care for most of them.  I thought the selection was not grand either. I thought most of the adult ones were really cheap looking (just by looking at the pictures) and I certainly wouldn't pay 80 plus shipping for them. Wow!



Thank you.  I think I will wait - she can buy it there and have the whole experience of picking her outfit and accesories and then having a makeover...oh I am getting teary eyed already!!

Thanks again for the opinion, 

Amy


----------



## MommyToTwoLil'Tinks

I just posted a thread with a question about BBB and MNSSHP, but i saw this thread and thought i would ask on here! I have a appt for DD 3 @ 4:10, @ BBB. i read somewhere that you can enter the park at 4 o'clock with your MNSSHP ticket. Will I have enough time to make it to my appt. @ 4:10? i wasn't sure how crazy it was at that time trying to enter the Magic Kingdom? If someone could help me please! I tried to get a later time for BBB but there was none available.


----------



## adell557

MommyToTwoLil'Tinks said:


> I just posted a thread with a question about BBB and MNSSHP, but i saw this thread and thought i would ask on here! I have a appt for DD 3 @ 4:10, @ BBB. i read somewhere that you can enter the park at 4 o'clock with your MNSSHP ticket. Will I have enough time to make it to my appt. @ 4:10? i wasn't sure how crazy it was at that time trying to enter the Magic Kingdom? If someone could help me please! I tried to get a later time for BBB but there was none available.



You will have time, we took our daughter to MNSSHP last year and entry at 4:00 is not that bad, not like rope drop at MK, it is actually pretty quick.  And if you are a few minutes late they don't give away your appointment.  We just did BBB 8/18 and we were 5 minutes late and we went right in no questions asked.  You will be fine.


----------



## bsusanmb

Can I have your experience here?  I have BBB appointment for 3:10 in castle...hair, make up and nails, and then 4:45 dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought that we could just zip up to the resort monorail and make it in time...do you think this is possible?  I sure hope so, it's the only appointment I could get.   I thought that even if we don't get out until 4, it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes to get to the front and get the monorail to the GF...never done BBB, so anyone who has, can you advise?


----------



## princssdisnygina

bsusanmb said:


> Can I have your experience here?  I have BBB appointment for 3:10 in castle...hair, make up and nails, and then 4:45 dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought that we could just zip up to the resort monorail and make it in time...do you think this is possible?  I sure hope so, it's the only appointment I could get.   I thought that even if we don't get out until 4, it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes to get to the front and get the monorail to the GF...never done BBB, so anyone who has, can you advise?



WHOA.. You are cutting it close and banking on them being on time!  It is VERY possible at that time of day they will be behind.  Which means you could wait 20-30 minutes therefore you would be late for your reservation.  I would give yourself at least 2 hours between time. It is very possible you make it in and out like you say but it takes about 45 minutes there and they normally dont get your right in.  I would say change it to 5:15 if possible.


----------



## mom2faith

princssdisnygina said:


> WHOA.. You are cutting it close and banking on them being on time!  It is VERY possible at that time of day they will be behind.  Which means you could wait 20-30 minutes therefore you would be late for your reservation.  I would give yourself at least 2 hours between time. It is very possible you make it in and out like you say but it takes about 45 minutes there and they normally dont get your right in.  I would say change it to 5:15 if possible.



Oh Oh!!  Now you have me worried!!

Here is my plan:

8:00 BBB at MK - first appointment of the day

We will have bought the dress/accessories the day before so we will come in prepared (I am trying to paln ahead)

9:10 AM CRT

So?  What do you think??  Do-able??

I guess since it is next week it is too late to change anything, but advice and opinions would be welcome!!

Amy


----------



## cinmell

bsusanmb said:


> Can I have your experience here?  I have BBB appointment for 3:10 in castle...hair, make up and nails, and then 4:45 dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought that we could just zip up to the resort monorail and make it in time...do you think this is possible?  I sure hope so, it's the only appointment I could get.   I thought that even if we don't get out until 4, it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes to get to the front and get the monorail to the GF...never done BBB, so anyone who has, can you advise?



I wish I could remember how long my daughter's appt for hair/nails/make up was (maybe 45-60 minutes??) so you may be cutting it close esp. if they are running behind with their appointments.  Then you have the walk to the front from the castle and the wait for the monorail or launch.

You may be able to shave off a little commuting time by taking the boat from MK to GF rather than the monorail.  

When we stayed at the GF, we would take the monorail to the MK and take the boat back.  The GF is the first stop on the boat launch from MK.  If you take the monorail from the MK you stop at the CR, TTC, Polynesian and then finally you get to the GF.


----------



## princssdisnygina

mom2faith said:


> Oh Oh!!  Now you have me worried!!
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> 8:00 BBB at MK - first appointment of the day
> 
> We will have bought the dress/accessories the day before so we will come in prepared (I am trying to paln ahead)
> 
> 9:10 AM CRT
> 
> So?  What do you think??  Do-able??
> 
> I guess since it is next week it is too late to change anything, but advice and opinions would be welcome!!
> 
> Amy



NOW, I do think this is doable! 8Am is the first apt so you should not have to wait.  Plus you are right there at the castle!  I would not change yours at all.  You are fine!  You should be out of there no later than 9!


----------



## CharacterFan

mom2faith said:


> Oh Oh!!  Now you have me worried!!
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> 8:00 BBB at MK - first appointment of the day
> 
> We will have bought the dress/accessories the day before so we will come in prepared (I am trying to paln ahead)
> 
> 9:10 AM CRT
> 
> So?  What do you think??  Do-able??
> 
> I guess since it is next week it is too late to change anything, but advice and opinions would be welcome!!
> 
> Amy



Very doable. There won't be a back up if you show up on time and it only take about 30-45 min. to get the whole thing done.


----------



## adell557

bsusanmb said:


> Can I have your experience here?  I have BBB appointment for 3:10 in castle...hair, make up and nails, and then 4:45 dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought that we could just zip up to the resort monorail and make it in time...do you think this is possible?  I sure hope so, it's the only appointment I could get.   I thought that even if we don't get out until 4, it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes to get to the front and get the monorail to the GF...never done BBB, so anyone who has, can you advise?



Okay, I have to agree that you are cutting it close we just had that package done 8/18 and it took about 30-35 minutes  (Got the fairytale princess hair style)  Time will fluctuate with the photopass coming around, and getting the reveal shot, also depends on how much hair DD has how easy or difficult is to work with, which hairstyle DD chooses can make the appointment longer or shorter. Here are my suggestions, see if you can move back 1900 Park Fare (love this character dining!!!) if you cannot move it back, get to the castle EARLIER than your appointment. LIke 45-30 minuntes early.  If you are there early they will take you back earlier alot of times.  When we took my daughter a couple of years ago we got there around 4:45 for our 5:30 appointment b/c we wanted to look around.  They buzzed us to take us back at 5:05.  BBB appointments I believe as (explained by a cast memeber), so don't flame me if I am wrong , are like dining, they are priority seating meaning you are simply holding a place in line for that time frame, not reserving a specific chair, if you are there early you may be able to get in earlier as you will be the first one there in your time frame.  When you get there they will print out your ticket right away and you will be put into the queue of waiting guests, so you may get in earlier or right on time for your appointment.  Hope that helps.  If push comes to shove you will just have to HUSTLE.  
GF is the last stop on the monorail which is about a 30 minute ride with the stops guest getting on and off, so it isn't as efficient as maybe the boat would be.


----------



## bsusanmb

Thanks everyone.  I will either try to move back the BBB or show up early.  no chance on moving that 1900 Park Fare....it is impossible with free dining during our time.  DGD is 3 and has fine curly hair...that is her in the pictures to the side and below.  Not much going on with the hair.  We have her costum and we aren't going to do the  photo session unless we can change all of this around.  I am glad you gave me your advice!!!
Thanks a million


----------



## MsFGIT

bsusanmb said:


> Can I have your experience here?  I have BBB appointment for 3:10 in castle...hair, make up and nails, and then 4:45 dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought that we could just zip up to the resort monorail and make it in time...do you think this is possible?  I sure hope so, it's the only appointment I could get.   I thought that even if we don't get out until 4, it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes to get to the front and get the monorail to the GF...never done BBB, so anyone who has, can you advise?



I hate to say this, but I can almost guarantee that you will not make your 1900 Park Fare reservation.  We start getting extremely backed up in the afternoon, especially around the 3-4 pm time frame.  Waits can be as long as 45 minutes...from your APPOINTMENT time, not the time you check in.  Also, checking in early will not do any good.  If we are running behind, we definitely stick to appointment times as far as the guest queue goes.  We do not accommodate early check ins during busy times, simply because it's impossible.  Hopefully you will be able to get a later time slot for 1900 Park Fare...or you could try to call and see if there is an earlier BBB appointment.  Good luck to you.


----------



## eyor44

mom2faith said:


> Oh Oh!!  Now you have me worried!!
> 
> Here is my plan:
> 
> 8:00 BBB at MK - first appointment of the day
> 
> We will have bought the dress/accessories the day before so we will come in prepared (I am trying to paln ahead)
> 
> 9:10 AM CRT
> 
> So?  What do you think??  Do-able??
> 
> I guess since it is next week it is too late to change anything, but advice and opinions would be welcome!!
> 
> Amy



I also have an 8:00am appt for DD with an 8:55am ADR for CRT. The CM who booked them said this was plenty of time, but suggested I try to be at the castle by 7:45. That was as soon as the FGMIT is ready to begin we be there.


----------



## DznyDreamz

I too have an 8:15 am BBB and then a 9:20 CRT.  The CM who booked them said I would have plenty of time.


----------



## jenseib

bsusanmb said:


> Can I have your experience here?  I have BBB appointment for 3:10 in castle...hair, make up and nails, and then 4:45 dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  I thought that we could just zip up to the resort monorail and make it in time...do you think this is possible?  I sure hope so, it's the only appointment I could get.   I thought that even if we don't get out until 4, it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes to get to the front and get the monorail to the GF...never done BBB, so anyone who has, can you advise?



Also if I remember right, the GF will be the last stop on the resort monorail. So that could take 20 minutes to get there or longer if you get stuck at a station, (which has happened to me once on each trip)  The boat over might be a better option.  Can you change your 1900 PF to a bit later?  From what I hear, the castle runs late alot.


----------



## jenseib

Also is there any way t og ot oDTD BBB  for an earlier appointment?  then you would have more time.

I just want to say, that my opinion is, and you may not agree, that the CM's on the phone don;t have a clue when it comes to BBB. I have heard them tell people stuff that just isn't true. So even though we assume they are telling us the correct info, I really don;t think they have any contact with the people who actually work at the BBB's. Please correct me if I am wrong, but what I have read in t he past, has given me this opinion.


----------



## bsusanmb

Well, there is a lot of availability earlier at DTD.  So I might have to do that.  I also made a different appointment at the castle for another day.  I may take DGD twice, once for the princess look and then again to have her hair done for Jasmine with the little hair pieces added.

I was at the Disney Store today.  I like the Jasmine costume from there much better because it is not itchy at all.   It is really adorable.  I don't think that the dresses otherwise compare to the ones at WDW.  Of course, the WDW dresses are twice as much or more.  The Alice dress is really sweet and so is the Minnie dress...it is pink like the one in playhouse disney.  But the one thing DGD just flipped over was the "glass slipper with the heel that lights up".
She is 3 and just about kills herself in them, but I got them for her to play dress up at home.  They really are cute.  If you girl is older or has larger feet...they are just precious.  None of the crowns in the Disney store fit my DGD, they just slid down the front of her head.  Tink is really cute also.
The shoes for Snow White are beautiful also.


----------



## MsFGIT

jenseib said:


> Also is there any way t og ot oDTD BBB  for an earlier appointment?  then you would have more time.
> 
> I just want to say, that my opinion is, and you may not agree, that the CM's on the phone don;t have a clue when it comes to BBB. I have heard them tell people stuff that just isn't true. So even though we assume they are telling us the correct info, I really don;t think they have any contact with the people who actually work at the BBB's. Please correct me if I am wrong, but what I have read in t he past, has given me this opinion.



You are 100% correct.


----------



## jenseib

We have the pink dress.  Dd just loves it.


----------



## Gymbomom

Do you tip the CM who does your child's hair???


----------



## Tanzanite

I tipped our Fairy God mother she was so nice we  hope to have her again next time we go.


----------



## lissaD02

My DD 7 has an appointment for the Secret star makeover and my DS 3 has one for the cool dude!! When I saw all the adults who got makeover too I called and got an appointment for myself with them!!!
I am so excited!!!


----------



## jenseib

Whats a secret star makeover?  Is that new?


----------



## lissaD02

Thats what the Hannah Montana make over is called I guess. Thats what the CM said.


----------



## bsusanmb

Tanzanite said:


> I tipped our Fairy God mother she was so nice we  hope to have her again next time we go.



I read on here somewhere else that the FGIT are absolutely not to take tips...I think it was one of the FGIT who posted it.


----------



## reginaastralis

I don't know if this has been discussed, so I apologize.

I'm looking through the beginning of the thread, and I see flip flops for the Princess dresses.  Are they comfortable?  Do they hold up well?  

We've bought multiple Princess shoes through the years (my sister is 10, so more than a couple of years) and they just don't hold up well with our kids.  Like, they don't make it around the block trick or treating sort of abuse.  I'm pretty sure my three year old will be in sneakers (or her cowboy boots if she gets her way) but the flip flops look eye catching to me.


----------



## SRICE100

I am very excited! I found my DD (10) a dress from Pirates of the Carribean- the Elizabeth wedding dress. 

She is very excited to go to BBB, but thought she was a little old for some of the dresses, but wanted something special. I think this dress will look great with a tiara- a special day.


----------



## kellig

bsusanmb said:


> I read on here somewhere else that the FGIT are absolutely not to take tips...I think it was one of the FGIT who posted it.



I tipped our three FGIT's during our Memorial Day trip this year.  They were all VERY appreciative!    Not sure if something has changed since then though?


----------



## Nettaboo

Can someone tell me their experience with BBB and African American hair??
MY DD will most likely have braids(single) when we go because it will be easier to manage her hair with the swimming and sweating... I am thinking that maybe they can still do the bun because she will have single braids??


----------



## MsFGIT

FGITs can absolutely accept tips.  Whether or not you choose to tip your FGIT is entirely up to you.  Tips can be accepted in cash form only.

I believe the confusion lies here:  Before the BBB opened in the Magic Kingdom,  FGITs in Downtown Disney were NOT allowed to accept tips.  Even after the castle BBB opened, tips could not be accepted by FGITs at either location for about a week.  Then, a new system was developed, rules were set in place, and  suddenly we were allowed to accept tips.  At both locations.  So yes, tips ARE accepted and much appreciated.


----------



## lilyfrog73

We are going in March and planning this for my DD7. She wants Jasmine. I don't know if anyone has posted and I missed them some how but has anyone else dressed up as Jasmine and could they post pics for my daughter to see?? Also my daughter has shoulder length hair and it will no grow a lot between now and then. Will they be able to do the princess style for her?


----------



## kellig

lilyfrog73 said:


> We are going in March and planning this for my DD7. She wants Jasmine. I don't know if anyone has posted and I missed them some how but has anyone else dressed up as Jasmine and could they post pics for my daughter to see?? Also my daughter has shoulder length hair and it will no grow a lot between now and then. Will they be able to do the princess style for her?



My DD7 had chin length bobbed hair.  Her FGIT simply pulled up as much as she could into the ponytail to create the bun.  The remainder of her hair was left down.  I must say that only a small portion of her hair was left down, so I would imagine that with shoulder length hair, she should be good to go.  Good luck!


----------



## lilyfrog73

kellig said:


> My DD7 had chin length bobbed hair.  Her FGIT simply pulled up as much as she could into the ponytail to create the bun.  The remainder of her hair was left down.  I must say that only a small portion of her hair was left down, so I would imagine that with shoulder length hair, she should be good to go.  Good luck!



Thanks for reply!!


----------



## mermaid mama

Does anyone know how much the minnie dress\ shoes\ headband cost at Disney?  My Daughter wants this outfit.  We have Ressi's for the boutique when we are there in Dec.  Just wanted to know a price on the outfit?  I know about the packages,  I don't really want to do the photo's this time.


----------



## MomtoEmIs&Ow

pl'smama said:


> Jennifer



Your daughter is such a sweetie!  She looks so pleased!


----------



## bsusanmb

MsFGIT said:


> FGITs can absolutely accept tips.  Whether or not you choose to tip your FGIT is entirely up to you.  Tips can be accepted in cash form only.
> 
> I believe the confusion lies here:  Before the BBB opened in the Magic Kingdom,  FGITs in Downtown Disney were NOT allowed to accept tips.  Even after the castle BBB opened, tips could not be accepted by FGITs at either location for about a week.  Then, a new system was developed, rules were set in place, and  suddenly we were allowed to accept tips.  At both locations.  So yes, tips ARE accepted and much appreciated.



Thank you for clarifying that.  I knew I had read somewhere that tips weren't allowed...glad that policy was changed.  Afterall, we have tipped Mike at the Barbershop in MK for years...he is such a great guy.  I will have to remember to take cash...so used to using my KTTK card.  Boy, if you hadn't written this, I would have looked like a real cheap skate!  How embarrassing.  Thanks again!


----------



## CharacterFan

question about hair length. My hair is about 16 inches and I'm planning on getting the fairytale Princess hair do. Is that do long? I don't want my bun to be so big it looks like I came from the 80s? 

Thanks.


----------



## kadesha

How much is approperiate to tip?


----------



## joy13

kadesha said:


> How much is approperiate to tip?



I would probably tip the same way I tip the lady who cuts my hair - about 20%.

We were there right after the tip policy was changed and I didn't read about it until I got back, so we didn't tip   I felt bad when we got back, but reading the posts of the FGIT'ing that post here they are very nice about it and don't expect it.


----------



## pl'smama

MomtoEmIs&Ow said:


> Your daughter is such a sweetie!  She looks so pleased!





I wish I could take the credit for this little sweetie, but alas she belongs to 
29apr00!!  I had just been commenting on her cutness to!!

Suz


----------



## Naisy68

mermaid mama said:


> Does anyone know how much the minnie dress\ shoes\ headband cost at Disney?  My Daughter wants this outfit.  We have Ressi's for the boutique when we are there in Dec.  Just wanted to know a price on the outfit?  I know about the packages,  I don't really want to do the photo's this time.



When we were there last week, most costumes were in the $70 range and the accessories are a separate charge. I believe all the shoes were around $20 and the headbands go anywhere from $10-$15. We found the costume we wanted on e-bay and only paid about half of that. The photo package is also $29.95 if you decide to add that on. We did this time and got some beautiful pics out of it. When I figure out how to add pics here I will share those with you all.


----------



## mermaid mama

Thanks Naisy68.   I am looking on ebay for the disney minnie costume.  I am trying to cut the cost,  We added on 2 days to our trip...lol   Thanks again.     Deb


----------



## joy13

Naisy68 said:


> When we were there last week, most costumes were in the $70 range and the accessories are a separate charge. I believe all the shoes were around $20 and the headbands go anywhere from $10-$15. We found the costume we wanted on e-bay and only paid about half of that. The photo package is also $29.95 if you decide to add that on. We did this time and got some beautiful pics out of it. When I figure out how to add pics here I will share those with you all.



Even if you don't get the photo package, you can get pictures taken and put on your photopass.  Then you can add borders once you get home.  If you get the CD, you can print them out yourself.  Also - for those going soon - if you go to MNSSHP get a photopass card that night - even if you already have one.  There is a discount code on it and it will work on any pictures you order online (even non-party ones)


----------



## jenseib

mermaid mama said:


> Thanks Naisy68.   I am looking on ebay for the disney minnie costume.  I am trying to cut the cost,  We added on 2 days to our trip...lol   Thanks again.     Deb




They sell the pink ones at the Disney store, I think it was around 30.


----------



## eyor44

I thought I saw the red Minnie dress at the Disney Store this past weekend. At least in Infant and Toddler size. Can't remember the color of the older girls. Think it was $39.95


----------



## CharacterFan

there was pink for infant and tots and red for girls up to L no XL  but the disneyshopping.com also offers it as well as adult red minnie.


----------



## Naisy68

joy13 said:


> Even if you don't get the photo package, you can get pictures taken and put on your photopass.  Then you can add borders once you get home.  If you get the CD, you can print them out yourself.  Also - for those going soon - if you go to MNSSHP get a photopass card that night - even if you already have one.  There is a discount code on it and it will work on any pictures you order online (even non-party ones)



There are photopass photographers at BBB who will take pics throughout the session. These pics do go onto your photopass card. However, I don't think that you can have pics taken at the studio area though unless you order the bbb photo package. We tried this and were told that we could only do this IF we were ordering the package which we did. I got the idea that some people have been doing this without getting the package and so they are kind of watching for this to happen. They asked us more than once if we were going to be purchasing the BBB package, and then they directed and followed us over to the checkout to make sure. Maybe it was just this one photographer though?!


----------



## AngieBelle

Naisy68 said:


> There are photopass photographers at BBB who will take pics throughout the session. These pics do go onto your photopass card. However, I don't think that you can have pics taken at the studio area though unless you order the bbb photo package. We tried this and were told that we could only do this IF we were ordering the package which we did. I got the idea that some people have been doing this without getting the package and so they are kind of watching for this to happen. They asked us more than once if we were going to be purchasing the BBB package, and then they directed and followed us over to the checkout to make sure. Maybe it was just this one photographer though?!




That's strange.  You've been misinformed- the photo sessions are complimentary for ALL BBB princesses, whether or not they do the photo package.  The pictures will be added to your photopass card and you are free to buy them or not.


----------



## Naisy68

AngieBelle said:


> That's strange.  You've been misinformed- the photo sessions are complimentary for ALL BBB princesses, whether or not they do the photo package.  The pictures will be added to your photopass card and you are free to buy them or not.



I know that the pics they take at BBB are complimentary but not the ones they take back at the Exposistion Hall (?) We were told that you do not get those unless you buy the full castle package. We were told by the photographer in the photo studio that you don't get the professional shoot unless you add the BBB photo package  ($29.95.) 
 We only bought the middle package, hair, nails and makeup and then we added the $29.95 on to get the photo package with 1 6x8 and 4 4X6 photos with the BBB frame. Maybe we were misled but it came from more than one of the photopass people and one of the FGIT as well. I remember, our photo shoot photographer asking us more than once if we were going to be purchasing the BBB photo package before she would take our daughter's pics. That's what led me to believe that they have had some misunderstanding with this policy. If I had known that we could have just had the pics added to our photopass card along with the ones they took at BBB, we wouldn't have purchased the extra $29.95 package. I can do what they did at home at my computer. I'm kind of frustrated now...


----------



## strmtroopr96

Naisy68 said:


> I know that the pics they take at BBB are complimentary but not the ones they take back at the Exposistion Hall (?) We were told that you do not get those unless you buy the full castle package. We were told by the photographer in the photo studio that you don't get the professional shoot unless you add the BBB photo package  ($29.95.)
> We only bought the middle package, hair, nails and makeup and then we added the $29.95 on to get the photo package with 1 6x8 and 4 4X6 photos with the BBB frame. Maybe we were misled but it came from more than one of the photopass people and one of the FGIT as well. I remember, our photo shoot photographer asking us more than once if we were going to be purchasing the BBB photo package before she would take our daughter's pics. That's what led me to believe that they have had some misunderstanding with this policy. If I had known that we could have just had the pics added to our photopass card along with the ones they took at BBB, we wouldn't have purchased the extra $29.95 package. I can do what they did at home at my computer. I'm kind of frustrated now...



*We took our DD to the BBB at the Magic Kingdom last September and bought the cheapest package that trip. We were told (by the BBB Photopass CM) to make sure to get additional pictures done at the Rose Garden as well as at Exposition Hall to put on our Photopass card. We had no problems having pictures added and didn't have to buy the extra photo package or anything. I have read other where other parents were told to do the same thing. We will be back at the BBB on the 19th and are buying the middle package so we'll see what they say about doing the studio pictures.*


----------



## jenseib

Naisy68 said:


> There are photopass photographers at BBB who will take pics throughout the session. These pics do go onto your photopass card. However, I don't think that you can have pics taken at the studio area though unless you order the bbb photo package. We tried this and were told that we could only do this IF we were ordering the package which we did. I got the idea that some people have been doing this without getting the package and so they are kind of watching for this to happen. They asked us more than once if we were going to be purchasing the BBB package, and then they directed and followed us over to the checkout to make sure. Maybe it was just this one photographer though?!




If that is true, it changed very recently. You could always do the shoot before and have them added to photopass, wheter you bought a package or not. And you could just buy any pictures you want to, if you decided that route. I think it was a greedy photographer trying to get commission. I would call and complani too, and if you know that photographers name, tell them.


----------



## Naisy68

From what I am hearing here, I think we were misled, that really bums me out!  However, there isn't much I can do about it now. They didn't even offer for me to go to the rose garden, maybe that's because it was kind of a rainy day that day. 
Oh well - the rest of our BBB experience was awesome and I am so glad we did it!! Some of our pics are on the other BBB thread if you want to check them out. 
          Take Care, Renee


----------



## Nettaboo

I asked this question a little earlier but I did not get an answer so I am bumping itup again to hopefully get one
Can someone tell me their experience with BBB and African American hair??
MY DD (4) will most likely have braids(single) just barely touching her shoulders..when we go because it will be easier to manage her hair with the swimming and sweating... I am thinking that maybe they can still do the bun because she will have single braids??

also if I got her the smallest package can I just add the photo package on?  will be brining her dress with us


----------



## CharacterFan

Nettaboo said:


> also if I got her the smallest package can I just add the photo package on?  will be brining her dress with us



you can go and have the photos taken and put on your photopass card for free and order prints if you'd like.


----------



## Nettaboo

CharacterFan said:


> you can go and have the photos taken and put on your photopass card for free and order prints if you'd like.



Do you mean not pay for the photo session and just put them on my photopass or pay for them and they will put them on my photo pass...

Also do you have to do BBB to get those pictures taken?


----------



## CharacterFan

Nettaboo said:


> Do you mean not pay for the photo session and just put them on my photopass or pay for them and they will put them on my photo pass...
> 
> Also do you have to do BBB to get those pictures taken?



the photo session is free for any one that visits BBB. I've heard of people getting the pictures taken without doing BBB, but it is supposed to be for those who went to BBB.


----------



## joy13

I think if they aren't busy, they will take other peoples pictures at that photostation in Exposition Hall, but BBB girl's get priority.

We weren't told to try the rose garden either.  I don't even know where the rose garden is?  We did however go to get the photoshoot done and we had the cheapest package - they just added it to our photopass.  I didn't get the CD because there weren't many pictures on our photopass overall that we didn't have on our camera - but because we had been in at the MNSSHP and got a photopass card there - I got 40% off on the picutures I did order, so it was a better deal than having them printed at Disney.

As for african american hair - there used to be a couple of FGMIT'ing that posted, so hopefully they can answer.  I know the question was asked on the original thread (I'll find the link shortly) and they said they have no issues working with any hair type and in the Original thread there was a picture of a beautiful little girl who had been there.  But, she didn't have braids I don't think.  The braids will work well for the diva I would think, not sure about the fairytail princess though.


----------



## DisDancerina

joy13 said:


> I think if they aren't busy, they will take other peoples pictures at that photostation in Exposition Hall, but BBB girl's get priority.
> 
> We weren't told to try the rose garden either.  I don't even know where the rose garden is?  We did however go to get the photoshoot done and we had the cheapest package - they just added it to our photopass.  I didn't get the CD because there weren't many pictures on our photopass overall that we didn't have on our camera - but because we had been in at the MNSSHP and got a photopass card there - I got 40% off on the picutures I did order, so it was a better deal than having them printed at Disney.
> 
> As for african american hair - there used to be a couple of FGMIT'ing that posted, so hopefully they can answer.  I know the question was asked on the original thread (I'll find the link shortly) and they said they have no issues working with any hair type and in the Original thread there was a picture of a beautiful little girl who had been there.  But, she didn't have braids I don't think.  The braids will work well for the diva I would think, not sure about the fairytail princess though.



Very well put. The Rose Garden is right by the castle I believe, where all the roses are


----------



## joy13

Nettaboo said:


> I asked this question a little earlier but I did not get an answer so I am bumping itup again to hopefully get one
> Can someone tell me their experience with BBB and African American hair??
> MY DD (4) will most likely have braids(single) just barely touching her shoulders..when we go because it will be easier to manage her hair with the swimming and sweating... I am thinking that maybe they can still do the bun because she will have single braids??
> 
> also if I got her the smallest package can I just add the photo package on?  will be brining her dress with us



Here is what I was remembering from the first FAQ thread - looks like she did have braids!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1333944&page=9


----------



## jennwndrlnd

Anyone can have their photos taken at the Rose Garden, we do it every year!  We went to the BBB at DTD this time and had DD's photos taken at that location and then also at the Rose Garden the next day.  All photos were added to our Photopass for no extra cost.

For the person who asked about African American hair- while we were at the DTD location the cutest little girl came in and she had her hair all combed out.  They paired her with an African American FGIT and she did a terrific job.  The girl chose the princess hairdo with the bun and it looked beautiful!  The FGIT did do some extra things that I noticed others didn't do and I would imagine this was because she knew how that type of hair needed treated and what would work best.


----------



## CharacterFan

jennwndrlnd said:


> Anyone can have their photos taken at the Rose Garden, we do it every year!  We went to the BBB at DTD this time and had DD's photos taken at that location and then also at the Rose Garden the next day.  All photos were added to our Photopass for no extra cost.



just wanted to add you don't need to do BBB to do the rose garden. It's my favorite photo spot. I get my birthday picture taken there every year.


----------



## bsusanmb

I can't remember if it was on this thread or the other BBB....it had to do with the photo package and BBB.  Some people were saying that you could go and have photos done at the locations and add it to your photopass.  Others said no, they had to pay $29.95

I just called and asked about this and I was told that there is no photopass at the photo studio places and that you must pay $29.95.  Rats.  I bought the CD for the photo pass and was hoping to have that added.


----------



## skw444

bsusanmb said:


> I can't remember if it was on this thread or the other BBB....it had to do with the photo package and BBB.  Some people were saying that you could go and have photos done at the locations and add it to your photopass.  Others said no, they had to pay $29.95
> 
> I just called and asked about this and I was told that there is no photopass at the photo studio places and that you must pay $29.95.  Rats.  I bought the CD for the photo pass and was hoping to have that added.



We were just there last week and we were able to get the photos done and added to our photopass for free.  We did the crown package at BBB.


----------



## CharacterFan

I was wondering if there is a lenghth that's too long for the fairytale hairdo? My hair is 16 inches and I would love to get a cute looking bun, but I don't want to look like I walked out of the 80s. 

Thanks


----------



## capturedfairy

We had the luck to get FGMIT Angiebelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It was great. Thanks FGIT Nina talks about you everyday. She wouldn't let me touch her hair for days!!! She only wanted you...


----------



## jennwndrlnd

bsusanmb said:


> I can't remember if it was on this thread or the other BBB....it had to do with the photo package and BBB.  Some people were saying that you could go and have photos done at the locations and add it to your photopass.  Others said no, they had to pay $29.95
> 
> I just called and asked about this and I was told that there is no photopass at the photo studio places and that you must pay $29.95.  Rats.  I bought the CD for the photo pass and was hoping to have that added.


As I said, we were just there on Sept.1 and all the photos we had taken were added to our Photopass.  We didn't have to buy anything additional...in fact I used my free 5X7 coupon that you will get with your travel docs if you booked the My Way Package for a BBB photo.  We had a photo shoot at the Poly and the photog went ahead and burned us a copy of our Photopass pictures and gave us an additional coupon for 3 free 5X7s.  I then had 4 total and used 1 for a BBB pic and 3 for the photoshoot.

I'm not sure who you spoke with but I find it hard to believe the policy has changed in a little over a week.  The only photogs taking pics are Photopass people so there aren't separate photogs for BBB.


----------



## capturedfairy

Oh and she really sings like an angel!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

ETA:Woops, I posted this on the other BBB thread, and didn't put it here! 

Here are our pictures from our may trip. We did the BBB in the castle. I paid for my three neices and my two girls to have a magical experience, and sadly we only got ONE magical experience. The girls had fun, but it wasn't what it should have been.

I made all the girls dresses except for my neice Tessa's pink Cinderella Mouse made dress, which her mommy, Heathersue, made.



Here are the girls waiting on the couch:




There was a big wet spot on the couch, that's why they aren't all sitting together.

My neices Tessa (in pink) and Courtney (as Snow White, this is the 14 year old I posted about before our trip) deciding which hairstyle they would like:





Lydia with her FGIT, Susan, the most WONDERFUL FGIT EVER!!!




Notice how Susan is smiling in ALL the pictures!









Still Lydia:





The Reveal!




(Lydia is wearing the Giselle curtain dress I made her)

And, here is Arminda's! (She is wearing the Silver Cinderella dress)














(I had just told the FGIT not to put Arminda's bangs to the side)

Pixie dust





Almost reveal time:





And, the reveal!





I don't have as many pictures of Casey and Courtney, because my SIL (there Mom) was taking pictures and they were both getting done at the same time. 
And, here is my neice Casey, wearing a Jasmine costume:

I thought this picture was really cute!




















Pixie dust!





And the Reveal!!





NOT the hair I would have picked out, but Casey loved it! 

Here is my neice Courtney in Snow White:
















Pixie dust:





the Reveal


----------



## teresajoy

Here is Tessa, in the Mouse Made Cinderella dress her Mommy (Heathersue) made her:





Pixie Dust (I hope they wash these things really well between uses!)





Almost reveal time!






And, the reveal! I think she was nervous!





Here are our photoshoot pics:

Here is my adorable nephew, Sawyer in his Prince Charming outfit Heather made:





Tessa:





Lydia:









Arminda:





Casey:





Courtney:





And all the girls:





The girls looked very pretty, but it wasn't the experience I was hoping it would be. This was a once in a lifetime thing, with all five girls getting makeovers at the same time, and I was really disapointed in how it turned out. Lydia's FGIT was beyond wonderful, I just wish they had all been. Arminda's bun had fallen out within three hours, and I had to try to fix it before we ate at 1900 Park Fare (which exceeded my expectations!)


----------



## Nettaboo

joy13 said:


> Here is what I was remembering from the first FAQ thread - looks like she did have braids!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1333944&page=9



Thank you so much!! just the info that I needed!!!!!


----------



## joy13

Teresajoy - is Lydia's dress Giselle's "curtain" dress from Enchanted?  So cute!  All the dresses are beautiful!

You definately can tell the grumpy FGIT'ing from those pictures huh?  Some people on the other active BBB thread had some not so great ones as well.


----------



## DisDancerina

CharacterFan said:


> I was wondering if there is a lenghth that's too long for the fairytale hairdo? My hair is 16 inches and I would love to get a cute looking bun, but I don't want to look like I walked out of the 80s.
> 
> Thanks



It might turn out to be a bit heavy and it'll hurt your head. Let's try and find a happy medium?


----------



## MareSINY

My family went to Disney for a week at the end of August.  My middle niece is 5 and she loves everything girly.  We hadn't planned BBB because we just didn't want to budget for it.  Well, once there she kept asking about being Hannah Montana.  We went to the CR concierge to find out the prices, etc.  We nixed HM when we found out the price and told her she could have one of the princess do's.  We went to the BBB in DTD and she ended up getting the Diva Princess hairstyle.  She loved it so much that she kept it in for days.  Every night we removed the clips and hair and every morning had to put it back in.  LOL











My favorite is the reveal...


----------



## AngieBelle

capturedfairy said:


> We had the luck to get FGMIT Angiebelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was great. Thanks FGIT Nina talks about you everyday. She wouldn't let me touch her hair for days!!! She only wanted you...
> 
> Awwwww!  That made my day.   I'm glad you and she had such a great time.


----------



## joy13

MareSINY said:


> My family went to Disney for a week at the end of August.  My middle niece is 5 and she loves everything girly.  We hadn't planned BBB because we just didn't want to budget for it.  Well, once there she kept asking about being Hannah Montana.  We went to the CR concierge to find out the prices, etc.  We nixed HM when we found out the price and told her she could have one of the princess do's.  We went to the BBB in DTD and she ended up getting the Diva Princess hairstyle.  She loved it so much that she kept it in for days.  Every night we removed the clips and hair and every morning had to put it back in.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is the reveal...



Did they put the twists in or  were those in her hair before?  So cute!


----------



## teresajoy

joy13 said:


> Teresajoy - is Lydia's dress Giselle's "curtain" dress from Enchanted?  So cute!  All the dresses are beautiful!
> 
> You definately can tell the grumpy FGIT'ing from those pictures huh?  Some people on the other active BBB thread had some not so great ones as well.


Yes, it is from Enchanted. The one she wears while she sings "How does she know?" in Central Park. As soon as I saw that scene, I knew I had to make the dress for Lydia!


----------



## MareSINY

joy13 said:


> Did they put the twists in or  were those in her hair before?  So cute!



They put in the twists.  And they held in her hair for 5 days.  She had it done Monday morning and we finally convinced her to take it out on Friday at the pool.  LOL  They really did a great job!!


----------



## jenseib

Great dresses. I wish I could sew!


----------



## teresajoy

MareSINY said:


> My family went to Disney for a week at the end of August.  My middle niece is 5 and she loves everything girly.  We hadn't planned BBB because we just didn't want to budget for it.  Well, once there she kept asking about being Hannah Montana.  We went to the CR concierge to find out the prices, etc.  We nixed HM when we found out the price and told her she could have one of the princess do's.  We went to the BBB in DTD and she ended up getting the Diva Princess hairstyle.  She loved it so much that she kept it in for days.  Every night we removed the clips and hair and every morning had to put it back in.  LOL
> My favorite is the reveal...


She is adorable!!!!! 



jenseib said:


> Great dresses. I wish I could sew!


You should give it a try! We have a lot of people on the Disboutique thread that just started sewing a year or so ago, and are now doing some amazing things!


----------



## Harmonysmomma

I am very nervous! I hope they can do my daughters hair! She is mixed, her hair is very soft, frizzy and very CURLY. She is just soo thrilled to the BBB i pray someone can do her hair, has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## DisneyDiva2006

Quick Question?  How long does a package normally take.  We could only get reservations about 30 minutes before a dinner reservation we have that evening.  We have them at the castle BBB and are eating at CRT.  Do you think that is enough time?


----------



## CharacterFan

DisneyDiva2006 said:


> Quick Question?  How long does a package normally take.  We could only get reservations about 30 minutes before a dinner reservation we have that evening.  We have them at the castle BBB and are eating at CRT.  Do you think that is enough time?



The base package takes about 30 minutes, 40 for middle package, 45+ for the big package, and the Castle BBB seems to back up. so I don't think you'll have enough time. Unless it's very early in the morning.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Harmonysmomma said:


> I am very nervous! I hope they can do my daughters hair! She is mixed, her hair is very soft, frizzy and very CURLY. She is just soo thrilled to the BBB i pray someone can do her hair, has anyone had any experience with this?



I have seen and heard of plenty of girls like yours getting theirs done and it was just fine!  I would just comb it out before you go to make it easier on the FGIT!!  They have experience with mixed girls as well as black girls so have no fear!  It will be perfect I am sure!


----------



## little1kry

Harmonysmomma said:


> I am very nervous! I hope they can do my daughters hair! She is mixed, her hair is very soft, frizzy and very CURLY. She is just soo thrilled to the BBB i pray someone can do her hair, has anyone had any experience with this?




My niece is also mixed and has the same type of hair.  Her's turned out beautifully when we went this summer and her FGIT was so good with her.  (I'd post pics, but won't do so until I ask her parents.)  She kept it in for three days.  The look on her face during the reveal was priceless.   I'm sure your daughter will look fabulous.  Have a great time!


----------



## MareSINY

teresajoy said:


> She is adorable!!!!!



Thank you!  She'd be the first to agree with you.  LOL  The girl loves herself.  LOL


----------



## AngieBelle

Harmonysmomma said:


> I am very nervous! I hope they can do my daughters hair! She is mixed, her hair is very soft, frizzy and very CURLY. She is just soo thrilled to the BBB i pray someone can do her hair, has anyone had any experience with this?



As an FGIT, I can tell you that I have worked with all kinds of hair by now and actually rather enjoy working with curls.  A challenge every now and then can be fun.    I have definately worked with hair just like your daughter's, and I'm sure most of the others have too.


----------



## MsFGIT

DisneyDiva2006 said:


> Quick Question?  How long does a package normally take.  We could only get reservations about 30 minutes before a dinner reservation we have that evening.  We have them at the castle BBB and are eating at CRT.  Do you think that is enough time?



If you keep this appointment, you will definitely be late for your dinner reservation.


----------



## Harmonysmomma

thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## jenseib

DisneyDiva2006 said:


> Quick Question?  How long does a package normally take.  We could only get reservations about 30 minutes before a dinner reservation we have that evening.  We have them at the castle BBB and are eating at CRT.  Do you think that is enough time?



Nope, not even close to enough time.


----------



## maddymae'smom

My DD lovesTink , and she is so excited to get the *whole* princess experience at BBBB next week. I saw some pics of the Boutique and some Tink dresses. But I was just wondering if anyone has any current pics of their DD in the Tink dress that is sold at BBBB at this time. She is celebrating her 6th birthday next week at the world and the only thing she asked for was disney dollars from everyone to make her dream come true. Thanks!


----------



## maryannlandin

Why DD4 wants to wear her new Jasmine outfit (thanks Mrs B!!!!) when we go to BBB in Nov.  What hairstyles have you gotten for your daughters wearing that outfit? I'd love to see some pictures of little Jasmines.

Thanks!!


----------



## Naisy68

maryannlandin said:


> Why DD4 wants to wear her new Jasmine outfit (thanks Mrs B!!!!) when we go to BBB in Nov.  What hairstyles have you gotten for your daughters wearing that outfit? I'd love to see some pictures of little Jasmines.
> 
> Thanks!!













Here are a couple pics of my daughter as Jasmine on August 31. We did the Disney Diva look with the hair extension. Ky has blonde hair and I was concerned because she chose a light brown piece but it worked well and Jennifer blended it with her hair perfectly. She was awesome with Kylee. I would highly recommend her. I know some people have been disappointed with their experience at the MK BBB but ours was fine. I was concerned that we would be rushed in and out but it didn't happen for us. We have now been to both boutiques and both were great experiences.


----------



## maryannlandin

Thanks Naisy68!!!  I think we will do the same hair do.  It looks great and works perfectly with the outfit.  Your daughter is beautiful by the way!


----------



## tinkrbells

We are taking my niece to WDW during New Year's. This will be her first trip. I booked BBB on NYE, because I thought she would enjoy it. I am seeing mostly 4-6 yr olds getting this done. She will be 9 in October, is that too old? Funny question for Disney, huh? Because your never too old there, hahaha.


----------



## eyor44

If you have time to look through this thread you will see lots of older girls go, and moms too. Someone even took a grandma who was 95. As you said, you are never too old for Disney. The BBBs just don't have adult costumes as adults are not allowed to wear costumes at Disney except for special events like MNSSHP.


----------



## hinodis

tinkrbells said:


> We are taking my niece to WDW during New Year's. This will be her first trip. I booked BBB on NYE, because I thought she would enjoy it. I am seeing mostly 4-6 yr olds getting this done. She will be 9 in October, is that too old? Funny question for Disney, huh? Because your never too old there, hahaha.



  We took DD there last year when she was 10.  She loved it so much she is asking to go back this year and she is 11!  She is not a huge fan of the whole princess thing (although she is such a princess).


----------



## Naisy68

maryannlandin said:


> Thanks Naisy68!!!  I think we will do the same hair do.  It looks great and works perfectly with the outfit.  Your daughter is beautiful by the way!



You are most welcome, I think it worked well with the outfit and Jennifer also told Kylee that Jasmine likes to wear her hair over to the one side so Kylee tried to keep it that way all night. It was pretty funny watching her since her hair is only shoulder length usually. She enjoyed having longer hair. Thanks for the compliment about Ky by the way.


----------



## CharacterFan

I'm now worried, I have MK BBB booked for the night of MNSSHP and the sad things I've heard about the FGIT makes me wonder if I made the wrong choice. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and see if I can switch to DtD.


----------



## DisneyDiva2006

What does FGIT mean?  Sorry, for my ignorance


----------



## Naisy68

CharacterFan said:


> I'm now worried, I have MK BBB booked for the night of MNSSHP and the sad things I've heard about the FGIT makes me wonder if I made the wrong choice. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and see if I can switch to DtD.



I know others have stated negative experiences about the BBB at MK but our experience there was grreat! We were also watching the FGITs around ours and they were just as wonderful as Jennifer was for us. I think that when you check in, put a little bug in the ear of the lady there about wanting someone really good for your little one and I'll bet your experience will be great too! That is just my opinion though! Here are a couple pics of our experience there.


----------



## Naisy68

DisneyDiva2006 said:


> What does FGIT mean?  Sorry, for my ignorance



FGIT = Fairy Godmother in Training - this is what the CMs at BBB are called. Don't worry, it took me awhile to figure out all the acronyms too!


----------



## CharacterFan

another couple of questions: (sorry there are so many, our budget is tight I'm trying to make sure this is worth the $ for me)

I know there are photopass people taking photos of the trasformation, I was just wondering how good they are about photogaphing adults. My dad is really bad at using my camera, but I would love photos of the transformation. 

I was able to get an 8:05a reservation at Downtown Disney, but won't have a car. Do Disney buses go to DtD that early? 

Thanks. (I'm sure I'll come up with some more questions before I leave, I may even change the day I do my hair)


----------



## princssdisnygina

CharacterFan said:


> another couple of questions: (sorry there are so many, our budget is tight I'm trying to make sure this is worth the $ for me)
> 
> I know there are photopass people taking photos of the trasformation, I was just wondering how good they are about photogaphing adults. My dad is really bad at using my camera, but I would love photos of the transformation.
> 
> I was able to get an 8:05a reservation at Downtown Disney, but won't have a car. Do Disney buses go to DtD that early?
> 
> Thanks. (I'm sure I'll come up with some more questions before I leave, I may even change the day I do my hair)



They do just as good of a job with adults as they do kids! 





As far as the bus goes, talk to the hotel and tell them what you have scheduled.  If the bus does not run that early they will make sure a "MICKEY" bus is there to take you, which is a special bus for early mornings such as yours!


----------



## AngieBelle

CharacterFan said:


> I'm now worried, I have MK BBB booked for the night of MNSSHP and the sad things I've heard about the FGIT makes me wonder if I made the wrong choice. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and see if I can switch to DtD.



Please don't base your opinion on a few negative reports!  There are just as many wonderful FGiTs at the castle as there are at DTD!  Sometimes it just depends on how well personalities mix.  I've even seen all the FGiTs mentioned as grumpy create magical moments.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Great thread!

I am debating on whether or not to take my DD who will be 3 years and one month at the time of our next visit.  She loves the princesses especially "Rella"/"Cinderelli" and Ariel.  She loves to be prettiful and dress up.  She lets me do her hair with no problems and even enjoys it at times.

I was thinking about doing it on our last full day there when I plan on making a CRT ressie.  DH says she's too young and won't remember. I say why not!!  He says to wait until we go in 2010 when she will be closer to 5 years old.  Hmmmmmmm......

I think I will book and play it by Mickey-ear.     If by that time she HATES getting her done I will cancel.


----------



## princssdisnygina

mi*vida*loca said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I am debating on whether or not to take my DD who will be 3 years and one month at the time of our next visit.  She loves the princesses especially "Rella"/"Cinderelli" and Ariel.  She loves to be prettiful and dress up.  She lets me do her hair with no problems and even enjoys it at times.
> 
> I was thinking about doing it on our last full day there when I plan on making a CRT ressie.  DH says she's too young and won't remember. I say why not!!  He says to wait until we go in 2010 when she will be closer to 5 years old.  Hmmmmmmm......
> 
> I think I will book and play it by Mickey-ear.     If by that time she HATES getting her done I will cancel.




I say do it!  She may not remember but you will!  Plus you will have some great photos to share with her later in life!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

princssdisnygina said:


> I say do it!  She may not remember but you will!  Plus you will have some great photos to share with her later in life!




You know what......I think I will!!!  Now which package should I get!!!


----------



## CharacterFan

mi*vida*loca said:


> You know what......I think I will!!!  Now which package should I get!!!



If you want to splurge go with the castle package. If not go with the crown package every girl loves to get her nails painted and it's only $5 more then the base package.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

CharacterFan said:


> If you want to splurge go with the castle package. If not go with the crown package every girl loves to get her nails painted and it's only $5 more then the base package.



I think I will go with teh castle package just because I want her to have a new dress and the picture package. I will have DS get the Cool dude if he wants.


----------



## CharacterFan

Is there a good FGIT that I can request at MK I'm an "older girl" (22) but my dad is taking me to get ready for the ball (MNSSHP). 

Thanks.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Do these have to be 180 day out ressies or are they with the 180+10 if you stay onsite??


----------



## madfelice

mi*vida*loca said:


> Do these have to be 180 day out ressies or are they with the 180+10 if you stay onsite??



It was the on site 180 plus10 rule when we went.


----------



## bsusanmb

mi*vida*loca said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I am debating on whether or not to take my DD who will be 3 years and one month at the time of our next visit.  She loves the princesses especially "Rella"/"Cinderelli" and Ariel.  She loves to be prettiful and dress up.  She lets me do her hair with no problems and even enjoys it at times.
> 
> I was thinking about doing it on our last full day there when I plan on making a CRT ressie.  DH says she's too young and won't remember. I say why not!!  He says to wait until we go in 2010 when she will be closer to 5 years old.  Hmmmmmmm......
> 
> I think I will book and play it by Mickey-ear.     If by that time she HATES getting her done I will cancel.



She will remember!  My DGD is 3 and she remembers everything from our trip when she was 2!  I think it is because  of the pictures and video we have, plus anything special like the SBP meal, she remembers well.  DGD just had her BBB this week and she just kept staring at herself in the mirror...it was funny, like she didn't recognize herself.  She also had dinner at the castle and I am sure she won't forget that.  So I say, go for it!


----------



## jenseib

tinkrbells said:


> We are taking my niece to WDW during New Year's. This will be her first trip. I booked BBB on NYE, because I thought she would enjoy it. I am seeing mostly 4-6 yr olds getting this done. She will be 9 in October, is that too old? Funny question for Disney, huh? Because your never too old there, hahaha.



What is NYE?



mi*vida*loca said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I am debating on whether or not to take my DD who will be 3 years and one month at the time of our next visit.  She loves the princesses especially "Rella"/"Cinderelli" and Ariel.  She loves to be prettiful and dress up.  She lets me do her hair with no problems and even enjoys it at times.
> 
> I was thinking about doing it on our last full day there when I plan on making a CRT ressie.  DH says she's too young and won't remember. I say why not!!  He says to wait until we go in 2010 when she will be closer to 5 years old.  Hmmmmmmm......
> 
> I think I will book and play it by Mickey-ear.     If by that time she HATES getting her done I will cancel.




My DD went to WDW last year at age 2, and this year age 3, and she remembers alot from both trips and talks about them all the time.  She can even tell what happened at one trip opposed to the other.


----------



## CharacterFan

jenseib said:


> What is NYE?


New Year's Eve


----------



## mom2faith

jenseib said:


> What is NYE?



Finally an acronym I know!!  LOL!!  I am usually the one staring at teh screen going HUH?? 

New Year's Eve.

My DD did it on Sept 3 and LOVED IT!!  i will post pics, but the best are on the photopass and I do not have the CD back yet.

Amy


----------



## joy13

CharacterFan said:


> Is there a good FGIT that I can request at MK I'm an "older girl" (22) but my dad is taking me to get ready for the ball (MNSSHP).
> 
> Thanks.



We had Rhonda - but it was a year ago, so I don't know if she's still there or not.  She was great with my DD and her hair was done very well. 

Also -Angiebelle, who is a dis'er and posts on this thread, is a FGIT at the castle - that would be fun if she's working that day.  Someone had her and posted pictures that showed her nametag, so you would have to correct name.  I can't remember if it's this thread or the dress thread though.


----------



## AngieBelle

joy13 said:


> We had Rhonda - but it was a year ago, so I don't know if she's still there or not.  She was great with my DD and her hair was done very well.
> 
> Also -Angiebelle, who is a dis'er and posts on this thread, is a FGIT at the castle - that would be fun if she's working that day.  Someone had her and posted pictures that showed her nametag, so you would have to correct name.  I can't remember if it's this thread or the dress thread though.



Yes, Rhonda is still there.    She's great.

My real name is Angela.  I've had the pleasure of meeting a handful of DISers at the BBB.  There's a college program FGiT named Allie who posts here as well- she writes on the trip report board.  She's really sweet.

Requests for FGiTs are not guarenteed, but there's no harm in asking.

For the record, the vast majority of the guests who come to the castle for their makeover leave very happy.  Or at least it appears that way to me.


----------



## MsFGIT

AngieBelle said:


> For the record, the vast majority of the guests who come to the castle for their makeover leave very happy.  Or at least it appears that way to me.



Yes, it appears that way to me as well.  For the record.


----------



## joy13

AngieBelle said:


> Yes, Rhonda is still there.    She's great.
> 
> My real name is Angela.  I've had the pleasure of meeting a handful of DISers at the BBB.  There's a college program FGiT named Allie who posts here as well- she writes on the trip report board.  She's really sweet.
> 
> Requests for FGiTs are not guarenteed, but there's no harm in asking.
> 
> For the record, the vast majority of the guests who come to the castle for their makeover leave very happy.  Or at least it appears that way to me.



I know  when we were there last year, no one seemed unhappy


----------



## bsusanmb

I took my DGD Makayla to DTD last week.  They were running about 30 minutes late.  It only took 10 minutes to complete her hair, nails and make up, but that was probably a good thing.  She doesn't like to sit long.  She was amazed at herself, and just kept staring in the mirror.  The FGMIT were very nice, but rushed.  We went into the castle several times and it was PACKED with people waiting.  I think that the whole concept has gotten so popular and so big that it isn't all that manageable anymore for the CM's.
But here are some photos I took.

before pictures:










after pictures














IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff296/bsusanmb/DisneyWorld2008NickandMakayla034.jpg[/IMG]









I still had problems with the CM and the photography session.  I inquired when we checked in about the separate session and was told we couldn't do this unless we paid $29.99. I explained that I was told that I could have this added to my photo pass, and she said there are no photo pass photogs there,,,and I had to pay to have it done.   I decided to just go and check it out, waited in line and when we got to her turn, I told the photopass photog (yes, they are photo pass photogs) that I didn't pay the money, and they said it was fine.  The only thing was that they wanted to see my receipt that we had indeed gone to the BBB that day.  I don't know if that is a requirement or not.  This was at DTD.  They were very nice and spent a lot of time with each child.  I had them added to my photopass and am buying the CD.  All in all, it was very nice.  I think Makayla only appreciated it long after the fact when everyone was paying attention to her..."Make way for the princess"  etc.


----------



## SRICE100

She is so sweet in both the Before and After pictures. Thanks for sharing these.  

I can't wait until our trip.


----------



## bsusanmb

Thank you so much.  It really makes WDW so much fun to see everything through a child's eyes.  We had our grandson with us also.  He went on the Pirate hunt boat...I can't remember the exact name...it was from the Yacht Club and it was $40 I think.  They gave the children pirate bandanas and took them on a treasure hunt, told them stories and gave them lunch.  It was a 2 hour event and my DGS who is 4 loved it.  He came back with a bag of treasures.  He dressed like the knight from Narnia the night of Cinderella's castle and she was dressed like Cinderella.  It was great fun!


----------



## eyor44

bsusanmb said:


> I took my DGD Makayla to DTD last week.  They were running about 30 minutes late.  It only took 10 minutes to complete her hair, nails and make up, but that was probably a good thing.  She doesn't like to sit long.  She was amazed at herself, and just kept staring in the mirror.  The FGMIT were very nice, but rushed.  We went into the castle several times and it was PACKED with people waiting.  I think that the whole concept has gotten so popular and so big that it isn't all that manageable anymore for the CM's.
> But here are some photos I took.
> 
> before pictures:



adorable, I love her hair.


----------



## bsusanmb

eyor44 said:


> adorable, I love her hair.



Thank you.  The hotter it gets, the more she perspires, the curlier it gets!  She ends up with ringlets all over her head.  That's why it was so hard for her to believe it was her in the mirror!!!  She is funny too....when someone would call her a princess, she would say, "No, I am just dressed up like a princess  I am Makayla and I am just a little kid."


----------



## nickjonas1221

i got my hair done their once. it was pretty cool. like the person on soarin she remembered me by my hair. it was funny

   me                        mom             dad::cop:


----------



## teresajoy

CharacterFan said:


> I'm now worried, I have MK BBB booked for the night of MNSSHP and the sad things I've heard about the FGIT makes me wonder if I made the wrong choice. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and see if I can switch to DtD.



We had four bad experiences, but one absolutely outstanding experience. I don't think Lydia could have had a more perfect FGIT! 





bsusanmb said:


> Thank you.  The hotter it gets, the more she perspires, the curlier it gets!  She ends up with ringlets all over her head.  That's why it was so hard for her to believe it was her in the mirror!!!  She is funny too....when someone would call her a princess, she would say, "No, I am just dressed up like a princess  I am Makayla and I am just a little kid."



Susan, she looked beautiful!!!!!


----------



## joy13

> I'm now worried, I have MK BBB booked for the night of MNSSHP and the sad things I've heard about the FGIT makes me wonder if I made the wrong choice. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and see if I can switch to DtD.



The castle will be just fine, you are old enough to engage any FGIT with conversation.  I've been posting on all the BBB threads since the castle opened, the last week is the first I've ever heard anyone complain about the castle BBB and I'm pretty sure I've read every post on all 3 threads.  We went there and it was wonderful.


----------



## jenseib

I have rarely heard of bad experiences too. I actually wonderd what people are talking about. I have heard others say they "heard" of bad experiences ,but not sure where they heard  them?


----------



## bsusanmb

jenseib said:


> I have rarely heard of bad experiences too. I actually wonderd what people are talking about. I have heard others say they "heard" of bad experiences ,but not sure where they heard  them?



There have been people on the dis who have had not so pleasant experiences.  One of them I have gotten to know over the past year or more from the disboutique thread.  In my own experience, and I have been to WDW 4 times this year, I have visited the BBB in the castle.  THe atmosphere was not joyous or relaxed, but somewhat subdued and  stressed.  I think this is due to the amount of bookings they have.  Perhaps the expectation at the castle is too great at times.  I will try the castle next time, but for the first time I chose DTD.  We all have our own expectations and our own opinions.  So for me, I trusted my dis friend and decided to go downtown.


----------



## maryannlandin

Does anyone have any recent pictures of the dresses at BBB or at World of Disney (or anywhere that princess dresses are sold at DW)???  Are the dresses from page one of this post the ones that are being sold now?  Its dated 2007, so I am just curious!


----------



## bsusanmb

maryannlandin said:


> Does anyone have any recent pictures of the dresses at BBB or at World of Disney (or anywhere that princess dresses are sold at DW)???  Are the dresses from page one of this post the ones that are being sold now?  Its dated 2007, so I am just curious!





OneTreeHillAddict said:


> If you're like me you want to see every detail of the costume! Here are a few more shots...
> *Jasmine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belle:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tinkerbell:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ariel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice


These pictures are on the first page of an other thread about the BBB.  It has all of the retired dresses, and the new and the accessories.
The name of that thread is:
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique ~ ALL you need to know + Pix of NEW costumes! 
but I don't know how to post so you can just click on it!


----------



## maryannlandin

Thank you bsusanmb.  Do you know if these are the exact dresses being sold there now?  I love the tinkerbell dress that is on page one of this thread.  I'm only luke warm about the one pictured above.  I want to place an order with Mrs B, but I am waiting to see if anyone has any recent pictures of what is at  the park.

Thanks again for copying and posting those pictures for me.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I do believe those are the ones there right now. The OP of that other thread did extensive research lol and went and took pictures of the current costumes.


----------



## joy13

Here's the link to the other thread with the new dresses:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384


----------



## bsusanmb

maryannlandin said:


> Thank you bsusanmb.  Do you know if these are the exact dresses being sold there now?  I love the tinkerbell dress that is on page one of this thread.  I'm only luke warm about the one pictured above.  I want to place an order with Mrs B, but I am waiting to see if anyone has any recent pictures of what is at  the park.
> 
> Thanks again for copying and posting those pictures for me.  I really appreciate it.



Yes, these are the new dresses, we just came back from our 3rd trip in 4 months and I bought all of the WDW dresses from Mrs. B before our 3rd trip.  She has the new dresses.  The photos don't do them justice.  We also have the older style Cinderella and I like it a lot.  The new Tink is really adorable in person.  It has little stretch green shorts under it.  I must say that the new styles do not itch as much as the older ones.  Makayla never complained once of itching.  In all of the old ones she did and wouldn't keep them on.  

If you go to that other thread, the poster also has all of the retired older dresses too.


----------



## maryannlandin

Thank you everyone for your help!!!!  We decided we are getting the Cinderella and another Jasmine from Mrs B.  I am soooo glad I found out about her.  You guys all rock!


----------



## Alimarie12

Please fill me in on Mrs B?  Pretty Please


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'm waiting for my photopass CD, but can offer my opinion on a couple of things . We were at the castle BBB on Sept. 9th.  We booked the middle package, and brought our dress from Mrs. B; DGM bought DD a crown to go w/ it at BBB; DS also got the Cool Dude; I brought his Prince Caspian outfit w/ him as well.  Yes, they were running behind- a lot.  I attribute this, at least in part, to being a MNSSHP night.  After we were finished, we rode a couple rides, picked up our wristbands, and went to the exposition hall to get our pics.  The photographer was sweet; and another photopass photographer there for the party happened to walk up and give us some other ideas, too!  We had prepurchased our photopass CD, and they just added the pics on.  I think total he took about 30 shots.  Of course, now that I've been playing w/ borders, B&W, etc. I'm up to almost 60.(gotta get my moneys worth, huh?)  Our FGIT was lovely, and so were the FGIT's around her.  All the kids were having a lovely time, although it was very crowded.  I think a lot of issues people may have relate to a difference between what they may have expected; perhaps a very personal, relaxed experience; and what it actually is; a very busy "salon" experience.  My expectations were completely met, my kids had a wonderful time, the photographers were great, gots lots of great shots during the process, the ladies at the register were particularly lovely; they really made DD feel special.  It was great being able to do everytnhing in one park w/o running everywhere on a party day.  For our next trip in 2009, I think we'll try the DTD location, just to try something different.  But I would definitely go back to the castle as well.  Just my .02


----------



## maryannlandin

Alimarie12 said:


> Please fill me in on Mrs B?  Pretty Please



Mrs B is a woman who sells Disney World dresses (the ones pictures a few posts back).  She sells them for $29 plus shipping ($7.95 I think)  She is GREAT!!!  I was very happy when I ordered from her last time.  You can find her on e-bay by using the searching for seller function.  Her ID is wantsnneeds4u.  Send her a message telling her what size/ dress you want and she will tell you if she has it.  Then she will send you a pay pal invoice and after you pay (I mean like minutes.  lol) she will send you your stuff.


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> I'm waiting for my photopass CD, but can offer my opinion on a couple of things . All the kids were having a lovely time, although it was very crowded.  I think a lot of issues people may have relate to a difference between what they may have expected; perhaps a very personal, relaxed experience; and what it actually is; a very busy "salon" experience.  My expectations were completely met, my kids had a wonderful time, the photographers were great, gots lots of great shots during the process, the ladies at the register were particularly lovely; they really made DD feel special.  It was great being able to do everytnhing in one park w/o running everywhere on a party day.  For our next trip in 2009, I think we'll try the DTD location, just to try something different.  But I would definitely go back to the castle as well.  Just my .02



I'm glad everyone in your party had a wonderful experience! 

I guess you are right, I was expecting all the FGIT to be like Susan. I thought they'd talk to the kids and tell them wonderful stories. (like I had read about here, and like Susan did)I thought the other FGsIT would listen and respond to the girls when the girls talked and chatted to them.  When the other FGIT didn't, I was very disapointed.  If I had went in just expecting it to be a place to get your hair done, I would have been better prepared for the actual experience. Although, I KNOW that other people have had the experiences like we had with Susan, so I don't think that it was just a fluke. Obviously, I still believe that BBB can be magical, or else I woudln't keep coming back to this thread.  It makes me so happy to see how much fun people have!


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

Does the coach package include the little tiara?


----------



## Naisy68

This isn't really a BBB question but can someone tell me about the photopass CD? Can you add the borders etc. once you order the CD or do you have to "doctor" your pics before the CD is purchased?


----------



## teresajoy

mom23sweetgirlies said:


> Does the coach package include the little tiara?



It just depends on the hairstyle you pick if you get the tiara. It comes with the bun style. (Classic Princess?) 




Naisy68 said:


> This isn't really a BBB question but can someone tell me about the photopass CD? Can you add the borders etc. once you order the CD or do you have to "doctor" your pics before the CD is purchased?




You have to add the borders before you place the order for your CD. Once you order it, you can't change it.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

Thanks!  So if we do the coach package with the classic princess hairstyle they will get the makeup, hair, and sash correct?  Will they also be able to do the photo session?  I have three girls so just trying to find ways to cut costs. We are bringing our own dresses. Thanks!


----------



## mickeymom04

If we are doing the middle package without buying the dress at BBB.....will they let us use the dressing rooms there to get our daughters dressed, or do we need to arrive in the dresses?


----------



## teresajoy

mom23sweetgirlies said:


> Thanks!  So if we do the coach package with the classic princess hairstyle they will get the makeup, hair, and sash correct?  Will they also be able to do the photo session?  I have three girls so just trying to find ways to cut costs. We are bringing our own dresses. Thanks!



Yes, that's correct, makeup, hair, sash, photo session  That's what we got in May.  Are you going to the castle of DTD?


----------



## ireland_nicole

mickeymom04 said:


> If we are doing the middle package without buying the dress at BBB.....will they let us use the dressing rooms there to get our daughters dressed, or do we need to arrive in the dresses?



You can get dressed there in the dressing area.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Naisy68 said:


> This isn't really a BBB question but can someone tell me about the photopass CD? Can you add the borders etc. once you order the CD or do you have to "doctor" your pics before the CD is purchased?



No, you have to add all of that before you purchase the cd.  You can do it all online and do all the adjustments you want then purchase the cd.  But no, you cannot do it afterwards.

Gina


----------



## shoppgirl

Hi....I learned a lot about the BBB from this thread, so I thought I'd add our experiences at the MK BBB and the Exposition Hall photos.  We brought our girls dresses from home.  The appointment was for 8:30 AM so the girls put their dresses on at the hotel and we went to the appointment already dressed.    The nice thing about having the appointment before the parks opened was that the girls got to walk down main street and up the castle with no one else around  The appointment ran on time and it took about 45 minutes for both girls to be done.  They had their appointment at the same time sitting side by side.  I told the photopass photographer we already prepurchased our CD so to please snap away like crazy for me!  After our CRT breakfast, we headed down to Exposition Hall for our photo shoot.  They did several poses for each girl, plus a sibling shot.  When I got home, I edited them, cropped, added borders, and then purchased the CD (you input the promotion code you got when preordering so that you don't pay for the CD or shipping).  I got my CD within a week of submitting my photos.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

Adorable!! That one of your girls hand in hand walking up to the castle is too cute!  I'm sure they will have that memory forever!


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

> originally posted by teresajoy: Yes, that's correct, makeup, hair, sash, photo session  That's what we got in May. Are you going to the castle of DTD?



Ok thanks!  We are hoping for MK, but at this point we'll take what we can get! We are a little late in making our ADR.


----------



## hgoff79

My princess is going on 10/23, and we decided to do the Castle package for her 4th birthday. If I get he crown that goes with the package and she chooses the bun, will they still give her the other tiara that comes with and the Mickey barrette?


----------



## joy13

hgoff79 said:


> My princess is going on 10/23, and we decided to do the Castle package for her 4th birthday. If I get he crown that goes with the package and she chooses the bun, will they still give her the other tiara that comes with and the Mickey barrette?



Yes


----------



## hgoff79

Thanks!


----------



## lilybrooke14

My baby girl is only 2, so no BBB treatment for us this year, but I was wondering if you can still go in and buy the dresses and accessories? Or is there somewhere else on Disney property to get them? Or do they sell them everywhere on Disney property and we shouldn't even worry about looking for them because they'll be all over the place.


----------



## shoppgirl

lilybrooke14 said:


> My baby girl is only 2, so no BBB treatment for us this year, but I was wondering if you can still go in and buy the dresses and accessories? Or is there somewhere else on Disney property to get them? Or do they sell them everywhere on Disney property and we shouldn't even worry about looking for them because they'll be all over the place.



They sell them EVERYWHERE!!  A great place to buy them is at Downtown Disney in that huge World of Disney Store, you can even buy them at the resort gift shops (at least you could at the Grand Floridian)


----------



## joy13

shoppgirl said:


> They sell them EVERYWHERE!!  A great place to buy them is at Downtown Disney in that huge World of Disney Store, you can even buy them at the resort gift shops (at least you could at the Grand Floridian)



POP Century had some too.  The Emporium in MK had a big selection as well.


----------



## eaj1228

My honorary disney niece is coming with us on our trip and has changed her mind several times about what she wants to be at MNSSHP.  I would like to buy her costume the day before the party at the park.  The problem is right now she wants to be Giselle.  Does anyone know if they sell the Giselle wedding dress anywhere onsite?  Should I just order it from disneyshopping?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I just called to make an ADR for March at BBB and was told I had to call back in November because of the new system.  FYI for anyone else.


----------



## joy13

mi*vida*loca said:


> I just called to make an ADR for March at BBB and was told I had to call back in November because of the new system.  FYI for anyone else.



What's the new system?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

joy13 said:


> What's the new system?



They told me that they use the same system that dining uses.  The dining reservation system is being revamped.  

I've spoken to 4 different people today.  All told me to call back after 11/21.


----------



## bsusanmb

eaj1228 said:


> My honorary disney niece is coming with us on our trip and has changed her mind several times about what she wants to be at MNSSHP.  I would like to buy her costume the day before the party at the park.  The problem is right now she wants to be Giselle.  Does anyone know if they sell the Giselle wedding dress anywhere onsite?  Should I just order it from disneyshopping?



The Giselle is only on Disneyshopping.com or the Disney store.  There is a white bride dress with the 3 princesses on the heart button.  This isn't available many places and there is a problem with the sleeves being very tight.  Makayla wore this for her BBB date.  It is very pretty, but it is not Giselle like the Disney store has.


----------



## bsusanmb

This is the white bride princess dress that is sold at WDW in the emporium.  Not the same as Giselle.


----------



## Alimarie12

We have 3:30 BBB reservations and then a 6 PM ADR at 1900 Park Fare.  After reading about the photo shoots, I am wondering if I should move the BBB earlier to have time to do that.  Any suggestions?


----------



## joy13

Alimarie12 said:


> We have 3:30 BBB reservations and then a 6 PM ADR at 1900 Park Fare.  After reading about the photo shoots, I am wondering if I should move the BBB earlier to have time to do that.  Any suggestions?



Are your ressies at the castle?  If so, you will probably be ok, but I would still see if you could get in for 2:30 or 3:00 - better to have too much time than not enough.  If your ressie's are at DTD, definately move it earlier - you need at least an hour to get from DTD to dinner.


----------



## AngieBelle

Alimarie12 said:


> We have 3:30 BBB reservations and then a 6 PM ADR at 1900 Park Fare.  After reading about the photo shoots, I am wondering if I should move the BBB earlier to have time to do that.  Any suggestions?



I think you'll be fine- especially if you are at the castle.  Even if they are running late, it's very unlikely you'll be done any later than 5 which is plenty of time to hop the monorail to Grand Fla.  If they are right on time, you're done by a little after 4, giving you 2 hrs to get to dinner.  You don't *have* to do the photoshoot right away- the studio in MK is open as late as the park is.  You can wait until after dinner if you want to.  Now, if you are at DTD, it might be cutting it a smidge close, but they tend to be less crowed than the castle and less likely to be running behind.  If you'd feel better allowing yourself more time to not feel rushed, by all means, change it.


----------



## lilyfrog73

mi*vida*loca said:


> I just called to make an ADR for March at BBB and was told I had to call back in November because of the new system.  FYI for anyone else.



Thanks for the info. I was all ready to call tomorrow for mine. Were you able to make CM and CRT like you wanted?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

lilyfrog73 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was all ready to call tomorrow for mine. Were you able to make CM and CRT like you wanted?



Yup. No problems.  Got the dates and times I wanted.  I got CM for dinner on the day of our arrival and for breakfast on departure day.  I also got my CRT ressie too!  

Now it's just waiting until 11/21 for CP, Ohana's, PSB and 1900 PF.  The CM did say to call at the beginning of November because she had a feeling it would be sooner than 11/21.


----------



## Twilight Terror

For all the "big princesses" out there, my latest trip to the BBB:


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

We were at the Disney Store in the mall today and all the costumes and accessories were 25 % off.  I was going to get DD a new princess dress when we go to BBB in November.  *Are the dresses in the Disney Store and the dresses they sell at BBB the same? * For example, she wants the Deluxe Belle dress, which was $80 in the store ($59 with the discount).  It is kind of a pain to pack a costume, but if it is the same dress she would see at the castle BBB, then I would definitely like to only pay $59 at the Disney Store this week instead of $80 after we get to Florida.   Anyone know? TIA


----------



## maroo

Uh...I just thought of something...

Lauren (who is in a wheelchair) REALLY wants to be Tinkerbell...so we have it scheduled to get the big package (Wish Trip for Lauren)... but... those wings on that dress... do they come off?  

I hate to have to cut that dress...but she can't sit on wings...she has a strap that goes around her chest and it won't go around the wings...?  and she can't sit up without the strap.

Anyone know enough about the Tinkerbell costume to know if we will have to bring some scissors?


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

I am not sure about the current Tink costume, but my daughter has one from the two years ago from the disney store where the wings were attached to the back of the dress by velcro strips.  If the current dress is unworkable for your daughter or if you cannot find out for sure in advance, maybe you could bring scissors and velcro stick on strips from the fabric store just in case.  Hope that helps!


----------



## bsusanmb

maroo said:


> Uh...I just thought of something...
> 
> Lauren (who is in a wheelchair) REALLY wants to be Tinkerbell...so we have it scheduled to get the big package (Wish Trip for Lauren)... but... those wings on that dress... do they come off?
> 
> I hate to have to cut that dress...but she can't sit on wings...she has a strap that goes around her chest and it won't go around the wings...?  and she can't sit up without the strap.
> 
> Anyone know enough about the Tinkerbell costume to know if we will have to bring some scissors?



The new Tinkerbell costume from WDW has wings that stick on with velcro.
Have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## bsusanmb

MerissaAndMomLoveDis said:


> We were at the Disney Store in the mall today and all the costumes and accessories were 25 % off.  I was going to get DD a new princess dress when we go to BBB in November.  *Are the dresses in the Disney Store and the dresses they sell at BBB the same? * For example, she wants the Deluxe Belle dress, which was $80 in the store ($59 with the discount).  It is kind of a pain to pack a costume, but if it is the same dress she would see at the castle BBB, then I would definitely like to only pay $59 at the Disney Store this week instead of $80 after we get to Florida.   Anyone know? TIA



It is not the same at WDW Belle.  However, you can get this for even less from Mrs. B.  Send me an email if you want the information.  You can get 2 for the price of one of the Disney store at the sale price!

judobob32@comcast.net

Susan


----------



## maroo

bsusanmb said:


> The new Tinkerbell costume from WDW has wings that stick on wish velcro.
> Have a wonderful time!!!!



Thank you so much!!!    Velcro!  Fantastic! 

We are going to have a magical time.  First timers are SOOO fun to take to DW.  To fulfill a Wish is the most fulfilling thing to be a part of. They are MOST excited about the monorail (they call it the "train in the sky).  Does that tell you anything? DW is going to blow their minds.  They have not really been to much of an amusement park and rarely in a hotel at all... lol... they are going to freak.


----------



## maryannlandin

MerissaAndMomLoveDis said:


> We were at the Disney Store in the mall today and all the costumes and accessories were 25 % off.  I was going to get DD a new princess dress when we go to BBB in November.  *Are the dresses in the Disney Store and the dresses they sell at BBB the same? * For example, she wants the Deluxe Belle dress, which was $80 in the store ($59 with the discount).  It is kind of a pain to pack a costume, but if it is the same dress she would see at the castle BBB, then I would definitely like to only pay $59 at the Disney Store this week instead of $80 after we get to Florida.   Anyone know? TIA



I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the Belle deluxe dress.  Its so gorgeous.  If you have a Disney Visa card you can get the dress for about $50 from  disneyshopping.com  Use promo code CANDY15A

I haven't been to Disney World in about a year, but I do know that as soon as that Belle Deluxe goes just a little cheaper I am buying it!!!  Have fun!!!!


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

Thank you bsusanmb (I have looked at Mrs. B's site) and maryannlandin (yes, that Deluxe Belle at the Disney store is beautiful) for the replies and the info!!  I love how all the Dis'ers try to help each other out!


----------



## jenseib

bsusanmb said:


> These pictures are on the first page of an other thread about the BBB.  It has all of the retired dresses, and the new and the accessories.
> The name of that thread is:
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique ~ ALL you need to know + Pix of NEW costumes!
> but I don't know how to post so you can just click on it!



I thought at one time those dresses or a link to them was posted here too.



Alimarie12 said:


> Please fill me in on Mrs B?  Pretty Please


I wondered that too?  How can she get dresses cheaper?



Naisy68 said:


> This isn't really a BBB question but can someone tell me about the photopass CD? Can you add the borders etc. once you order the CD or do you have to "doctor" your pics before the CD is purchased?


You can pre order the CD or get in a phtotpass group which makes it much cheaper. Once you get back you load the card numbers on the site and your pics are there. You then can add borders, etc. Then when you are done (or all in your group are done) you do the actual ordering and the Cd comes with all your pictures plain, plus all the ones you added borders to. So you could start with 100 photos and end up with 300.



joy13 said:


> POP Century had some too.  The Emporium in MK had a big selection as well.



I have never found costumes at Pop. (been there the last two Marches), but they do have some hair asseccories.
The parks will have all the costuems and hair things, but sometimes only in one store.  Tinkerbelles treasures has alot.



eaj1228 said:


> My honorary disney niece is coming with us on our trip and has changed her mind several times about what she wants to be at MNSSHP.  I would like to buy her costume the day before the party at the park.  The problem is right now she wants to be Giselle.  Does anyone know if they sell the Giselle wedding dress anywhere onsite?  Should I just order it from disneyshopping?



No. just online or at the Disney store. The Disney store dresses are NOT the same as the park ones.



mi*vida*loca said:


> I just called to make an ADR for March at BBB and was told I had to call back in November because of the new system.  FYI for anyone else.



They are revamping the system and it is offically not supposed to be done till Jan. Instead of calling 180 days out, right now you can only call 90.



MerissaAndMomLoveDis said:


> We were at the Disney Store in the mall today and all the costumes and accessories were 25 % off.  I was going to get DD a new princess dress when we go to BBB in November.  *Are the dresses in the Disney Store and the dresses they sell at BBB the same? * For example, she wants the Deluxe Belle dress, which was $80 in the store ($59 with the discount).  It is kind of a pain to pack a costume, but if it is the same dress she would see at the castle BBB, then I would definitely like to only pay $59 at the Disney Store this week instead of $80 after we get to Florida.   Anyone know? TIA



Disney store dresses are not the same as WDW dresses. I don't think they sell the world dresses anywhere but there or places like ebay. I think there is a WOD store in New York, not sure if they sell them there or not.
But packing it to take isn't too much of a pain. We took two down for DD and came back with two more! She actually wore one home. But you have to have the space, so be sure to allow enouhg room to bring it back if you don't take it down with you.  I'm getting better at taking less down now so I can bring more back!  LOL!


----------



## Nettaboo

My DD has a Tinkerbell costume (Think I got it from Toys R Us or the party store) and her wings come off and they go around her arms (like a shrug)


----------



## sixthscents

Hi all,
I apoligize if this has already been answered, but do you tip your Fairy Godmother in Training at the BBB?   If so, about how much is standard? 20%?
Thanks,
Rama


----------



## TinkMommy

Hello all, need help please.  
1.  Are dresses shown at disneyshopping.com, and dresses available at DTD WOD store the same?  Bringing 2DD for MNSSHP and planned to let them pick their own dresses at DTD, but it appears prices are better online.  Of course if the dresses are different between the 2 locations then I will wait & treat them.
2.  When did they upgrade the dresses?  I was just there this past April & they were still the same.
3.  Lastly, do they still have the princess wedding dress?!?  It's gorgeous!
Thank you very much!  Tereé


----------



## bsusanmb

TinkMommy said:


> Hello all, need help please.
> 1.  Are dresses shown at disneyshopping.com, and dresses available at DTD WOD store the same?  Bringing 2DD for MNSSHP and planned to let them pick their own dresses at DTD, but it appears prices are better online.  Of course if the dresses are different between the 2 locations then I will wait & treat them.
> 2.  When did they upgrade the dresses?  I was just there this past April & they were still the same.
> 3.  Lastly, do they still have the princess wedding dress?!?  It's gorgeous!
> Thank you very much!  Tereé



The dresses from disney world at DTD and WOD store and the parks are not the same as the disney store dresses.  If you contact Mrs. B, you can get the real WDW dresses for less than the Disney store dresses.  PM me if you need that information.
The dresses gradually changed in the spring.  The white princess wedding dress with the picture of the 3 princesses is there.  It is, however, very tight in the arms if your child is "sturdy".  They do not sell the white and silver Cinderellla wedding dress.  The new bride dress is white and silver, but with short sleeves.

To the person who asked about packing them to take with you, I bought 6 dresses from Mrs. B and they came packaged in 2 small Priority Mail boxes.
I folded them nicely and put all of them in a medium size Disney bag from WDW and they flatten down to nothing in a suitcase.  They did not wrinkle at all.  

I tipped the FGIT $5...it took all of 15 minute for Makayla's hair, nails, makeup and I thought that was appropriate regardless of what the package cost.  Had we been there 30 minute I would have tipped 20%.  I felt rather rushed, but it was fun.

I did post photos of the new dresses on this thread a few pages back.  However, one of the dis moms posted all of the new and all of the retired dresses on page one of the BBB thread that says "with pics of the new costumes".  There is also a link posted on this thread a few pages back.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> I have never found costumes at Pop. (been there the last two Marches), but they do have some hair asseccories.
> The parks will have all the costuems and hair things, but sometimes only in one store.  Tinkerbelles treasures has alot.




We were there last September and they had a display with a few costumes (not a lot though) just as you walked in the door by the bus stops, across from where they had the pharmacy things.  Maybe because it was Halloween season, because there was a display of Halloween shirts and pins right there too.


----------



## joy13

Oh -and the World of Disney store in New York does carry the dresses as well, I was there this summer and the person I was visiting bought the Cinderella dress.


----------



## joy13

Bumping


----------



## happymummy

Hi everyone!!

I have loved reading through this thread and reading all the amazing stories at the BBB. I know my little girls would absolutly love to go and be turned into real life princesses.

We haven't booked our holiday to Disney yet, and are coming from the UK. 

IS the BBB open all year round? It's a shame they don't have a BBB in Paris too, or maybe they do and we just missed it!

Hugs
Happy Mummy x


----------



## CharacterFan

happymummy said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have loved reading through this thread and reading all the amazing stories at the BBB. I know my little girls would absolutly love to go and be turned into real life princesses.
> 
> We haven't booked our holiday to Disney yet, and are coming from the UK.
> 
> IS the BBB open all year round? It's a shame they don't have a BBB in Paris too, or maybe they do and we just missed it!
> 
> Hugs
> Happy Mummy x



BBB is open year round.


----------



## happymummy

Thanks for replying 

Great to hear it's open all year round.

How long in advance can i book? Can i book before we book the holiday?

HappyMummy x x


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I am going to BBB DtD Oct. 10 and then going to Mickey's Halloween party first time ever for Halloween party I am going to be Princess Jasmine.


----------



## happymummy

Does anyone know what gel and spray they use to the keep the hair in space and if there is anything similar in the UK i could buy?

Many thanks
Happy Mummy X


----------



## eyor44

happymummy said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> Great to hear it's open all year round.
> 
> How long in advance can i book? Can i book before we book the holiday?
> 
> HappyMummy x x



You can book 6 months in advance just like Dining.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

eyor44 said:


> You can book 6 months in advance just like Dining.



They actually changed this because of hte new system upgrades.  They told me to call back 11/21.


----------



## eyor44

mi*vida*loca said:


> They actually changed this because of hte new system upgrades.  They told me to call back 11/21.



Is this date more or less than 6 months from your visit date?


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

We have reservations for 3 @ BBB in MK @ 1:40 and dinner reservations at Princess Storybook Dining in Epcot @ 4:45 p.m. does this sound like enough time? We booked the coach package and want to do the portrait sessions after.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

eyor44 said:


> Is this date more or less than 6 months from your visit date?




I'm sorry.  I should have put more info in my last post.   

They are booking up until February 22.  I was trying to book 180+10 days out and was told to call back 11/21.  According to the CM they use the same system as dining so they have to wait for the system to be upgrade.  This was along with the pirate cruise I was trying to book.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I was just wondering if there is just a little 5 min something that you can have done?  Like even just the hair, no makeup?  The cost is a little steep for us since we are on a budget.  But I would love to get dd's hair done up like this.  No makeup... she is only 2.5.

Just thought it was worth me asking.


----------



## Blaze12

I have a few questions. 

1.  Do they have the pink hair in the Diva long ponytail style (DD wants to know)

2.  Do they have a red/green hair for christmas??  (again, DD wants to know).


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Honeystar120608 said:


> I was just wondering if there is just a little 5 min something that you can have done?  Like even just the hair, no makeup?  The cost is a little steep for us since we are on a budget.  But I would love to get dd's hair done up like this.  No makeup... she is only 2.5.
> 
> Just thought it was worth me asking.




The cheapest package is, I believe, $50.  It includes the hair and makeup.  If you don't want makeup you can request them to not put it on your DD or they can put it on very light.  They have to be at least 3 years old for the BBB though.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Heeeelllllooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to everyone. its been awhile since I have been over here I have been too depressed to come and chat here b/c for one I wasn't sure when I was going back to wdw two b/c Juliette decided she didn't like princess stuff anymore and three they changed the costumes not long after I was there in feb.

Well guess what I am so excited if you haven't already read my thread about this I have booked alot of firsts for 12/18-24  

I am so excited b/c for being really last minute I was able to get everything that I wanted w/ out having to adjust times or dates in any way. So here are all of my firsts~

staying at AKL
eating at Crystal Palace, Brown Derby, Marrakesh, Jiko, and breakfast at Boma.

we have an early lunch on the 19th at CP 1.10 ressie for MK BBB and MVMCP that night. the part that I am excited about the most is on the 21st we are doing the candle light processional and the narrator is Abigail Breslin AKA Kit Kittridge or Nims Island my dd is going to be so excited I can't wait I am not even going to tell I am just going to wait till she sees her. Now I just have to catch up here and I will be good to go.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Honeystar120608 said:


> I was just wondering if there is just a little 5 min something that you can have done? Like even just the hair, no makeup? The cost is a little steep for us since we are on a budget. But I would love to get dd's hair done up like this. No makeup... she is only 2.5.
> 
> Just thought it was worth me asking.


 

Have you considered going to the barbershop on mainstreet it is much cheaper and they will take her at 2.5 and they will cover her w/ confetti and pixie dust


----------



## Cdnmom2001

Are there any pictures of the Pirate Girl or HSM make overs?  My daughter will be almost 8 when we go and truly is not huge on princesses and I dont' want to spend money on something we aren't totally into. She is loving Hannah and HSM but I would love seeing pictures before I try and talk my husband into this. He already said no it's to expensive, but this moma wants it for her girl....Our trip is April 2009


----------



## princssdisnygina

Honeystar120608 said:


> I was just wondering if there is just a little 5 min something that you can have done?  Like even just the hair, no makeup?  The cost is a little steep for us since we are on a budget.  But I would love to get dd's hair done up like this.  No makeup... she is only 2.5.
> 
> Just thought it was worth me asking.



As an idea... and I am sure we could all help you out... you could purchase the hair yourself at one of the BBB and do it up yourself!  It is really easy!  You could buy glitter for the hair before you leave home and Pixie dust it before you leave the room!  The hair is $10.00.  Just a thought!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Are there any pictures of the Pirate Girl or HSM make overs?  My daughter will be almost 8 when we go and truly is not huge on princesses and I dont' want to spend money on something we aren't totally into. She is loving Hannah and HSM but I would love seeing pictures before I try and talk my husband into this. He already said no it's to expensive, but this moma wants it for her girl....Our trip is April 2009



I would veer from the Hannah makeover as it is just a wig.  As far as the others, you dont have to go princess unless you want to get the dress.  You can bring her own outfit and she can pick out a different hairstyle other than princess.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

We have reservations for 3 @ BBB in MK @ 1:40 and dinner reservations at Princess Storybook Dining in Epcot @ 4:45 p.m. does this sound like enough time? We booked the coach package and want to do the portrait sessions after.
Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

mom23sweetgirlies said:


> We have reservations for 3 @ BBB in MK @ 1:40 and dinner reservations at Princess Storybook Dining in Epcot @ 4:45 p.m. does this sound like enough time? We booked the coach package and want to do the portrait sessions after.
> Thanks!




That should be enough time.  If you are out of BBB by 2:30 you can be out of MK by 3:45 and give you an hour to get to EPCOT.  As long as they arent running too far behind I think you will be good!  There is normally not a line for the photo sessions.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

princssdisnygina said:


> I would veer from the Hannah makeover as it is just a wig.  As far as the others, you dont have to go princess unless you want to get the dress.  You can bring her own outfit and she can pick out a different hairstyle other than princess.




Thanks for your quick reply  So it can be any thing you bring? I was looking at the HSM Cheerleader online at disney.com and it's 24.99 or they have the camp rock one too. I also noticed at Walmart the Gabriella(cotton white sleeve less dress) from HSM2 as well or even Sharpay.....so many to choose. I need to talk dh into this. I would love extensions in pink and purples or something fun!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply  So it can be any thing you bring? I was looking at the HSM Cheerleader online at disney.com and it's 24.99 or they have the camp rock one too. I also noticed at Walmart the Gabriella(cotton white sleeve less dress) from HSM2 as well or even Sharpay.....so many to choose. I need to talk dh into this. I would love extensions in pink and purples or something fun!




You can bring your own outfit yes.  Alot of people actually do that or they buy it on ebay!  Not everyone can afford the expensive one!  Or, you can just get the hair done and they can be in shorts and a tee!  Or you can forget actually going to BBB and do it yourself.  You can buy the hair in just about any WDW shop.  But, the BBB is fun for the experience! I have done it twice.  Here are my pics... They are Disney Diva and Pop Princess.

Disney Diva:





Pop Princess (Maddy had Disney Diva)


----------



## paulabarber

Hi everyone!
 

We are in the early planning stages of a trip to WDW Nov. 21-27 2009.
My sister and her daughter are going with us so we will have 3 kids
3 year old Girl
4 year old Girl (who is PRINCESS crazy!!)
and a
6 year old Boy.

I have loved reading this thread, although I'm sure I missed some stuff.
We are planning to go to BBB at the castle and get the girls done up before 
a meal in the castle.  

Anyone care to share your meal preference for the castle with BBB immediately prior?  We were orignally thinking breakfast, but after looking at the menu, dinner 'sounds' really good.  I am a little worried about how early we might have to go for breakfast.  (only a little) But I would love to hear what you guys think.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

paulabarber said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> We are in the early planning stages of a trip to WDW Nov. 21-27 2009.
> My sister and her daughter are going with us so we will have 3 kids
> 3 year old Girl
> 4 year old Girl (who is PRINCESS crazy!!)
> and a
> 6 year old Boy.
> 
> I have loved reading this thread, although I'm sure I missed some stuff.
> We are planning to go to BBB at the castle and get the girls done up before
> a meal in the castle.
> 
> Anyone care to share your meal preference for the castle with BBB immediately prior?  We were orignally thinking breakfast, but after looking at the menu, dinner 'sounds' really good.  I am a little worried about how early we might have to go for breakfast.  (only a little) But I would love to hear what you guys think.



I would say BF or lunch.  Dinner doesn't have all of the princesses there.  BF and lunch does.


----------



## paulabarber

Thanks Nikki!
I didn't realize that about dinner.
(although I'm sure it is posted here somewhere.)


----------



## princssdisnygina

paulabarber said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> We are in the early planning stages of a trip to WDW Nov. 21-27 2009.
> My sister and her daughter are going with us so we will have 3 kids
> 3 year old Girl
> 4 year old Girl (who is PRINCESS crazy!!)
> and a
> 6 year old Boy.
> 
> I have loved reading this thread, although I'm sure I missed some stuff.
> We are planning to go to BBB at the castle and get the girls done up before
> a meal in the castle.
> 
> Anyone care to share your meal preference for the castle with BBB immediately prior?  We were orignally thinking breakfast, but after looking at the menu, dinner 'sounds' really good.  I am a little worried about how early we might have to go for breakfast.  (only a little) But I would love to hear what you guys think.




I actually like to go to dinner because there are a few surprises in story!  You get Cinderellas mice and the fairy godmother, plus you get a professional photo with cinderella before you are seated.  I like to schedule it right before wishes and enjoy the fireworks from inside the castle!  It is that extra special touch!  But, if you want the princesses I would suggest Bf or Lunch as well!


----------



## jenseib

sixthscents said:


> Hi all,
> I apoligize if this has already been answered, but do you tip your Fairy Godmother in Training at the BBB?   If so, about how much is standard? 20%?
> Thanks,
> Rama



You cantip what ever you want, but the normal tip for a stylist is just like a resturant, 15-20%



joy13 said:


> We were there last September and they had a display with a few costumes (not a lot though) just as you walked in the door by the bus stops, across from where they had the pharmacy things.  Maybe because it was Halloween season, because there was a display of Halloween shirts and pins right there too.



It must be just a Halloween thing then. We've gone twice in March and both times there were not costumes/dresses there.



happymummy said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> Great to hear it's open all year round.
> 
> How long in advance can i book? Can i book before we book the holiday?
> 
> HappyMummy x x



Right now it's just 90 days in advance. They are redoing the system for booking so until it's done only 90 days, It is supposed to be done in Jan.



Honeystar120608 said:


> I was just wondering if there is just a little 5 min something that you can have done?  Like even just the hair, no makeup?  The cost is a little steep for us since we are on a budget.  But I would love to get dd's hair done up like this.  No makeup... she is only 2.5.
> 
> Just thought it was worth me asking.



No. They must be 3 to go as well.



Cdnmom2001 said:


> Are there any pictures of the Pirate Girl or HSM make overs?  My daughter will be almost 8 when we go and truly is not huge on princesses and I dont' want to spend money on something we aren't totally into. She is loving Hannah and HSM but I would love seeing pictures before I try and talk my husband into this. He already said no it's to expensive, but this moma wants it for her girl....Our trip is April 2009



I have seen a couple Hanna Montana pictures and thye look bad. And if I remember right htey were pretty expensive for jsut being a wig. But yo ucan buy the stuff to make your own princess do. We did whe nDD decided to melt down and not do BBB. But she loved the  thing I did for her. Since then we have done Libby Lu and she LOVERD it and keeps asking if we can go back to BBB so she can try it now.  LOL!



paulabarber said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> We are in the early planning stages of a trip to WDW Nov. 21-27 2009.
> My sister and her daughter are going with us so we will have 3 kids
> 3 year old Girl
> 4 year old Girl (who is PRINCESS crazy!!)
> and a
> 6 year old Boy.
> 
> I have loved reading this thread, although I'm sure I missed some stuff.
> We are planning to go to BBB at the castle and get the girls done up before
> a meal in the castle.
> 
> Anyone care to share your meal preference for the castle with BBB immediately prior?  We were orignally thinking breakfast, but after looking at the menu, dinner 'sounds' really good.  I am a little worried about how early we might have to go for breakfast.  (only a little) But I would love to hear what you guys think.



I looked at hthe menus too, and I thought the only one that looked good was breakfeast. But it is so early to get done and make it to breakfeast. I did call and the castle was booked for our last trip. Maybe next trip we will give it a try.


----------



## DisDancerina

I look like a weirdo, but here are my pics! I had a really great time, but since I was the oldest one there, I seemed to see peoples' eyes drifting towards me, hmm I wonder...


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Helen was our fairy godmother when we were there in Feb she was great.

BTW, great pics thanks for posting them.


----------



## pl'smama

Dani, I think you look great!  Good for you and thanks for sharing the photos.  If my hair were long enough I would join you!!

Suz


----------



## happymummy

love the pics


----------



## strmtroopr96

*Here is my oldest DD Emily at the BBB. This is her 3rd BBB makeover (2nd one at the MK location). She will be 9 on 10/14 and is still into the princesses. The little princess is my 2 year old DD, Avery. Emily had an 8:30 am appt and then we had a 10:10 am ressie at CRT. BBB went very quickly so we had time to do a few rides before breakfast. *


----------



## DisDancerina

pl'smama said:


> Dani, I think you look great!  Good for you and thanks for sharing the photos.  If my hair were long enough I would join you!!
> 
> Suz


Thanks!

Please do 



cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Helen was our fairy godmother when we were there in Feb she was great.
> 
> BTW, great pics thanks for posting them.


I wish I had Helen! The lady I had (Helen just helped with my nails) wasn't very magical and I think she ratted the fake hair too much. What do you think?

Thanks BTW


----------



## Narnia

So how much are the differant options.?What dresses cost more? are shoes and head pieces more for differant costumes?  My DD is booked for the full package in november and I want to budget in all the "extras"


----------



## happymummy

Can anyone give me a guide on how to recreate the Fairy princess style on my Daughter? i know she would love this hairstye.

thanks
Happy Mummy x


----------



## princssdisnygina

happymummy said:


> Can anyone give me a guide on how to recreate the Fairy princess style on my Daughter? i know she would love this hairstye.
> 
> thanks
> Happy Mummy x



You pull it up into a high ponytail.  They use gel to pin down those frizzies! They put a ponytail holder just a few inches from the end of the pony then they kind of roll it up and put a holder around it to keep it in place.  Its pretty simple!  Hope that helps!  Please help her out if I missed something!


----------



## happymummy

thank-you, i'll give it a go when she's home from school


----------



## Dizneycrazy3

We be surprising DD with a visit to BBB in November.After her appointment we have ADR for CRT.She is going to be wearing Belles costume.I am going to purchase a shirt to go under her dress to keep her warm and also to keep her from itching.The material on the costumes always bother her.So my question is what can I get to go over her dress that will keep her warm but not totally cover her costume and look cute?Any suggestions?


----------



## AngieBelle

happymummy said:


> Can anyone give me a guide on how to recreate the Fairy princess style on my Daughter? i know she would love this hairstye.
> 
> thanks
> Happy Mummy x




Pull all the hair into a high ponytail on top of the head, above the ears and slick back with gell.  Take a small section of hair and wrap it around the ponytail holder- secure with a pin.  Divide the ponytail into sections- the first should be a big larger than the rest.  Use tiny clear elastics and section off the rest of the ponytail until you get to the end.  Insert tiara, making sure it's centered.  Roll the hair down and tuck it under the top section of hair.  Pin hair in the back and on the sides around the tiara.  Spray down and smooth out any fly aways.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

So we are planning on booking BBB for our vacation and I have a few more questions

1) How did you decide 6 months in advance which would be the best date and time?  My daughter will being doing an HSM costume, hair and makeup. I don't know if I can find out this far in advance when the Buzz's Block Party is(from my knowledge the HSM & HM are there)

2) We are planning on the 49.95 package(I can paint her nails for cheaper than 5.00) do we still get the opportunity for the photo shoot? or is that extra?  Are the photopass pictures just of the makeover?

Can you tell this is our first trip to Disney????


----------



## CharacterFan

Cdnmom2001 said:


> 1) How did you decide 6 months in advance which would be the best date and time?  My daughter will being doing an HSM costume, hair and makeup. I don't know if I can find out this far in advance when the Buzz's Block Party is(from my knowledge the HSM & HM are there)


I decided to do mine basted on MNSSHP. HSM isn't a part of Block Party Bash. It's held several times a day everyday. I'd suggest doing it early in the trip, in case she wants to wear it for several days. I'd suggest if you're going to go to Studios on the day you get the hair done, to do it at Downtown Disney. 



> 2) We are planning on the 49.95 package(I can paint her nails for cheaper than 5.00) do we still get the opportunity for the photo shoot? or is that extra?  Are the photopass pictures just of the makeover?


You can still do the photo shoot it's no extra charge, unless you want to buy photos. Also for the $5 you get two bottles of nail polish, not just nail painting. Photopass photos do the makeover and the photo shoot.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

CharacterFan said:


> I decided to do mine basted on MNSSHP. HSM isn't a part of Block Party Bash. It's held several times a day everyday. I'd suggest doing it early in the trip, in case she wants to wear it for several days. I'd suggest if you're going to go to Studios on the day you get the hair done, to do it at Downtown Disney.
> 
> 
> You can still do the photo shoot it's no extra charge, unless you want to buy photos. Also for the $5 you get two bottles of nail polish, not just nail painting. Photopass photos do the makeover and the photo shoot.



Thanks for the input, sounds like a great idea. Still trying to wrap my head around the fact I need to plan every day 6 months in advance. Seems crazy!   We will defintely do her hair on the Hollywood Studios day(we are currently allocating 2 days for it!)


----------



## jenseib

DisDancerina said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Please do
> 
> 
> I wish I had Helen! The lady I had (Helen just helped with my nails) wasn't very magical and I think she ratted the fake hair too much. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks BTW



I agreee. I noticed alot are ratting the fake hair and I personally think it looks crappy. I like when they just rat it slightly and make it look peicey around the top. The ratted then smooth look makes it look like a behive and doesn't go with the curls hanging down the back.



Cdnmom2001 said:


> Thanks for the input, sounds like a great idea. Still trying to wrap my head around the fact I need to plan every day 6 months in advance. Seems crazy!   We will defintely do her hair on the Hollywood Studios day(we are currently allocating 2 days for it!)


You can call that early, but unless it is a busy time you don't have too. I called just 3 days before we left on our trip and made it for our last day, so about 8 days before the appointment. And got right in. I then decide I should make it earlier and called back the next day and had a choice of anytime that day. This was for the first week of March at the DTD location.


----------



## quadaunt

I took my 5-year-old niece to the BBB this past April and got the castle package.  She absolutely loved it.  Because Sleeping Beauty is her favorite princess, and because we were going to have tea with Aurora the next day at the GF, she chose the pink Aurora gown.  However, the white wedding dress (Jasmine? Cinderella?  Ariel?) also really caught her eye and she has brought it up several times since.  Her birthday is November 12 and I would like to surprise her with the "white wedding dress" from BBB.  I've been trying to find it on eBay but not exactly sure which princess's wedding dress it is.  Like the quality of the BBB dresses slightly over that of the Disney store dresses.  Help?


----------



## bsusanmb

quadaunt said:


> I took my 5-year-old niece to the BBB this past April and got the castle package.  She absolutely loved it.  Because Sleeping Beauty is her favorite princess, and because we were going to have tea with Aurora the next day at the GF, she chose the pink Aurora gown.  However, the white wedding dress (Jasmine? Cinderella?  Ariel?) also really caught her eye and she has brought it up several times since.  Her birthday is November 12 and I would like to surprise her with the "white wedding dress" from BBB.  I've been trying to find it on eBay but not exactly sure which princess's wedding dress it is.  Like the quality of the BBB dresses slightly over that of the Disney store dresses.  Help?



I sent you a pm where to get this dress.


----------



## madfelice

I just noticed that Mrs B has Siklvermist and Beck costumes in her ebay store.  Has anyone actually seen these for sale at the parks?  Do you know if they have other fairies too?


----------



## Winnie23

We are planning on doing this in January for our twin girls. Should we schedule them at the same time or one slightly after the other? If they are at the same time, will they sit next to each other? I just want to be near them both for the whole experience. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## eyor44

Just an FYI
I  bought DD the HSM cheerleader deluxe costume from last year, but she only started wearing it about a month ago. She wore it so much (shows how great it is) that she got it dirty. I decided to wash it per the instructions and imagine my surprise when some of the red came off. I hand washed it using gentle washing powder. The red came off of the material and sequins. It is very noticable. DD was so upset and so am I. Now I have to buy another costume for Halloween.


----------



## Julylady

Just a quick reply for Winnie...

Last year my Mom and I took my two nieces ages 3 and 6 to BBB in the Castle.  Both had appointments for the same time - 2pm.  The youngest one was called in first and I went in with her.  The oldest one wasn't brought in for another 20 minutes.  It was so long that I went and asked about it and got a pretty rude response from the receptionist.  My Mom went in with the oldest.  They were seated far apart from each other and of course, the youngest was almost finished by the time the oldest was brought in.  I was very glad that my Mom came with us so that each one had an adult with her!

Donna


----------



## MsFGIT

Julylady said:


> Just a quick reply for Winnie...
> 
> Last year my Mom and I took my two nieces ages 3 and 6 to BBB in the Castle.  Both had appointments for the same time - 2pm.  The youngest one was called in first and I went in with her.  The oldest one wasn't brought in for another 20 minutes.  It was so long that I went and asked about it and got a pretty rude response from the receptionist.  My Mom went in with the oldest.  They were seated far apart from each other and of course, the youngest was almost finished by the time the oldest was brought in.  I was very glad that my Mom came with us so that each one had an adult with her!
> 
> Donna



They were one right after the other as far as the queue goes, but there may not have been 2 chairs available at the same time.  The second chair, in this case, opened up 20 minutes later.  If you had wanted a chair next to your other daughter, you would have had to wait the time it took for that chair to open up.  We try to go for the first chair available, as that will cut your total waiting time as opposed to waiting for a chair directly next to your other child.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Can someone pm me mrs B ebay name. Thanks


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Do they still sell the White Cinderella dress?


----------



## eyor44

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Can someone pm me mrs B ebay name. Thanks



I would like this also please.


----------



## tmkinney

I took my 4 year old daughter to BBB in September and it was a great experience.  After we finished up we took her to visit with the princesses and then stopped at the Rose Garden and Expo Hall for pics.  Here are a few of our pics...











Just thought I would share, I got a lot of great info from this thread before our trip!


----------



## bsusanmb

eyor44 said:


> I would like this also please.



sent you a pm


----------



## bsusanmb

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Do they still sell the White Cinderella dress?



sent you pm about Mrs. B.


----------



## wiggles

bsusanmb said:


> sent you pm about Mrs. B.



Would you care to send it to me too?  Thanks!!!


----------



## DisDancerina

jenseib said:


> I agreee. I noticed alot are ratting the fake hair and I personally think it looks crappy. I like when they just rat it slightly and make it look peicey around the top. The ratted then smooth look makes it look like a behive and doesn't go with the curls hanging down the back.


Yeah, I hated it ratted 



tmkinney said:


> I took my 4 year old daughter to BBB in September and it was a great experience.  After we finished up we took her to visit with the princesses and then stopped at the Rose Garden and Expo Hall for pics.  Here are a few of our pics...



She's adorable! What nice pictures


----------



## lilyfrog73

wiggles said:


> Would you care to send it to me too?  Thanks!!!




Sent you a pm.


----------



## shelby101301

OK, am slowly making my way through all the pages, but it looks like I need to call tomorrow to get DD a ressie.  Didn't realize you could book that far in advance, and she would love to be at the castle I think...  Anyway, some questions..

1) does anyone know how well they do with Asian hair?  I now cut her hair myself because no one seems to know how to do it ( I dont do any worse with it, and I am free!)  I noticed at Libby Lu both at DL and here at home, they struggle with styling it.

2) she loves the make overs, but kind of freezes because she gets overwhelmed.  Is there a place where they show they different hair styles?  Would they even have black extensions?  And if she chose one that didn't come with a tiara, can I bring one of the many she already has? or buy one?

3) If we make an appt before hours, can you take the disney busses?  We will have a car, but I'm not good driving around Disney property, and I'm sure my DH will want it since he will have both my DS's, age 5 and at that time 3 mos.  

4)If it is before hours, does that mean they aren't as busy?  Will probably meet family at Crystal Palace for breakfast, but don't want to miss it.

Sorry to have so many questions.  Didn't realize I would need to book ahead!


----------



## CharacterFan

shelby101301 said:


> OK, am slowly making my way through all the pages, but it looks like I need to call tomorrow to get DD a ressie.  Didn't realize you could book that far in advance, and she would love to be at the castle I think...  Anyway, some questions..
> 
> 1) does anyone know how well they do with Asian hair?  I now cut her hair myself because no one seems to know how to do it ( I dont do any worse with it, and I am free!)  I noticed at Libby Lu both at DL and here at home, they struggle with styling it.


I'm sure some are better then others with it. I saw a girl getting it done when I saw there, and it looked great.


> 2) she loves the make overs, but kind of freezes because she gets overwhelmed.  Is there a place where they show they different hair styles?  Would they even have black extensions?  And if she chose one that didn't come with a tiara, can I bring one of the many she already has? or buy one?


You can buy one to add, and I'm sure if you brought your own that would probably be okay as well. 


> 3) If we make an appt before hours, can you take the disney busses?  We will have a car, but I'm not good driving around Disney property, and I'm sure my DH will want it since he will have both my DS's, age 5 and at that time 3 mos.


You can take a bus, buses start running around 7:15am for MK, I don't know about DtD but since they open at 8a, they probably start around 7:30am


> 4)If it is before hours, does that mean they aren't as busy?  Will probably meet family at Crystal Palace for breakfast, but don't want to miss it.


It won't be too busy, but if you are planning a breakfast leave at least 45 minutes. so if you get an 8:05am BBB go for an 8:50a or 9:00am breakfast.


> Sorry to have so many questions.  Didn't realize I would need to book ahead!


----------



## shelby101301

Thanks, CharacterFan!  Big help!

So is there any place that shows their hairstyles to choose from ahead of time?


----------



## CharacterFan

shelby101301 said:


> Thanks, CharacterFan!  Big help!
> 
> So is there any place that shows their hairstyles to choose from ahead of time?



There is there princess which is pictured in post 8 (as well as others)
Fairytale Princess - the pony tail into a bun with a tiara
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25228239&postcount=8

There is Disney Diva and Cool Dude pictured in post 60 (as well as others)

Disney Diva - hair in a bun with extentions over it... they are curled and come in black, brown, or blonde and have color ribbon pieces in them. With Mickey Rhinestone bobby pins
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25307208&postcount=60

There is Pop Princess which is picutured in post (Didn't find in first 14 pages)
Pop Princess - Hair in a bun or ponytail or halfway up (if you have a preference let them know) with a spikey colored hair piece they make stand straight up with Mickey clips! It is the craziest!


----------



## shelby101301

OK, I saw those posts, so it looks like they only have a few basic styles to choose from..that is good.  I take her to Libby Lu, and they literally have like 12, and she just locks up.

I'd hate to spend all that money, and then not get her waht she really wants, kwim?  Thanks so much for your help!

I've subscribed to the thread so I can keep up.  We're going to go back next fall too and get more uses out of our vacation club and annual passes.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I just made an appointment for Dec. 14th at the Castle! I'm so exicted to be turned into a princess! ^^


----------



## hlvpruden

Hi all - I am new here ... I have been lurking for a week or so since we booked our first trip to WDW.  

We plan to go in December with my two DD's (2 and 4).

I keep reading about the Magical "Mrs B" and I have seen pics of her beautiful dresses.  I was really hoping someone would be able to tell me how to find her and order some gowns for my girls!  TIA!!

We do have BBB booked for the girls so that should be loads of fun!


----------



## mickey0930

Subing


----------



## hlvpruden

Will anyone share the info on the woman who makes the beautiful princess gowns?  I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## lilyfrog73

hlvpruden said:


> Hi all - I am new here ... I have been lurking for a week or so since we booked our first trip to WDW.
> 
> We plan to go in December with my two DD's (2 and 4).
> 
> I keep reading about the Magical "Mrs B" and I have seen pics of her beautiful dresses.  I was really hoping someone would be able to tell me how to find her and order some gowns for my girls!  TIA!!
> 
> We do have BBB booked for the girls so that should be loads of fun!



I will PM you her info.





hlvpruden said:


> Will anyone share the info on the woman who makes the beautiful princess gowns?  I truly appreciate it!!



If you are talking about Mrs. B, she doesn't make the dresses, she sells the dresses on eBay that are sold exclusively at WDW. I will PM you here info. The dresses are brand new and gorgeous!


----------



## mickeymom04

We are going in January and went back and forth between the castle and coach package.  We decided to do the Coach package and take our own dresses.  A friend just got back and also did the coach package, but she told us that she regretted not doing the castle package after seeing the other little girls getting to do it.   Now I'm confused and don't know what to do.  Any opinions?


----------



## lilyfrog73

mickeymom04 said:


> We are going in January and went back and forth between the castle and coach package.  We decided to do the Coach package and take our own dresses.  A friend just got back and also did the coach package, but she told us that she regretted not doing the castle package after seeing the other little girls getting to do it.   Now I'm confused and don't know what to do.  Any opinions?




We are doing the crown package (middle) for our DD. We were able to get her 3 dresses from Mrs. B for the same price it would cost us for 1 at our BBB appointment. This is enough for me!


----------



## zan65

lilyfrog73 said:


> I will PM you her info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about Mrs. B, she doesn't make the dresses, she sells the dresses on eBay that are sold exclusively at WDW. I will PM you here info. The dresses are brand new and gorgeous!



Could you please PM me the Mrs. B info also?  DD wants to be Jasmine & so I booked Castle pkg at DTD location.  If it's more affordable to buy from Mrs. B & book the middle (Coach?) pkg, I will change the appt.  I haven't had a chance to read all the other posts (sorry), but want to be sure I understand.  Mrs. B offers the same quality as BBB?  Can I still get photos w/ middle pkg?


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

Would someone also be kind enough to pm me the Mrs B information.  We have booked DD in for the crown package in february and we are getting her the dress before we go.

Does anyone know if Mrs B will post to UK?

Thanks


----------



## shelby101301

Just so you know, Disney store is selling their dresses and accessories at 50% off.  I just bought Jasmine for $20 and it's really something.


----------



## hlvpruden

lilyfrog73 said:


> I will PM you her info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about Mrs. B, she doesn't make the dresses, she sells the dresses on eBay that are sold exclusively at WDW. I will PM you here info. The dresses are brand new and gorgeous!



Thanks Lily - Does anyone know how she gets the dresses?  I thought she made them, sorry for the confusion


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

hlvpruden said:


> Thanks Lily - Does anyone know how she gets the dresses?  I thought she made them, sorry for the confusion



No idea, but I'm not complaning. My daughter is going to be happy on Christmas Day when she sees her Snow White dress.


----------



## lilyfrog73

Mrs Hobbes said:


> Would someone also be kind enough to pm me the Mrs B information.  We have booked DD in for the crown package in february and we are getting her the dress before we go.
> 
> Does anyone know if Mrs B will post to UK?
> 
> Thanks





zan65 said:


> Could you please PM me the Mrs. B info also?  DD wants to be Jasmine & so I booked Castle pkg at DTD location.  If it's more affordable to buy from Mrs. B & book the middle (Coach?) pkg, I will change the appt.  I haven't had a chance to read all the other posts (sorry), but want to be sure I understand.  Mrs. B offers the same quality as BBB?  Can I still get photos w/ middle pkg?



I PM'd both of you with the info. As far as shipping, I'm not sure, you can ask her when you inquire. For us, this was definately more affordable. The dresses are the same ones sold at BBB. I have not gone yet, but from what I have read here, No one really buys the photo package. They just go to the photo locations (sorry I forgot what the names were) and have pictures done and added to their photo pass. That is what we are planning on doing. HTH!!


----------



## djgeffers1

Could someone pm Mrs. B's ebay info also ?


----------



## kadesha

We should change the name of this thread to "the Mrs. B info thread!"  LOL!


----------



## eyor44

I need a bit of info from any of the FGMIT on here. Next June some friends are going with us to Disney for a week. Last night we were talking about taking the girls (both 6) to do the BBB. One of the husbands decided that my friends and I should do it also and even dress up. I explained the rules about no adults being allowed to where costumes except at the MNSSHP. and he said "what about your regular ball gowns?" We all attend the Navy Ball each year, so we have formals. The more he thought about it the more "HE" liked the idea. So he issued a challenge. If we three would do the BBB with the little girls then he would take us all to Victoria and Alberts for dinner. Of course there are conditions. We have to do the BBB, where ball gowns complete with heels, gloves and tiaras and do the photo shoot. I agreed on one condition, that the guys have to wear their tuxes and pick us up at the castle to escort us to dinner. Wouldn't we be a sight walking down Main Street? 
My question is: can we change into our formals at the BBB? They are just plain formal gowns, not in any way to be confused with the resident princesses.


----------



## madfelice

Mrs Hobbes said:


> Would someone also be kind enough to pm me the Mrs B information.  We have booked DD in for the crown package in february and we are getting her the dress before we go.
> 
> Does anyone know if Mrs B will post to UK?
> 
> Thanks


She definaitely ships to Australia and at a very reasonable cost too, so I can see no reason why she would not ship to the UK!  I had 4 dresses, 4 crowns, a pair of shoes and a few other accessories shipped to Australia for abouut half to two thirds of the cost in postage of a dress at Disney.


----------



## jenseib

shelby101301 said:


> Just so you know, Disney store is selling their dresses and accessories at 50% off.  I just bought Jasmine for $20 and it's really something.



I know the feeling.  I got the Jasmine too a whiel back I had a coupn, buy $50 and get $25 off, and the Jasmine was 25% off then, I go the Jasmine outfit and shoes, necklace/earings and some stickers for just over 25 (including tax)  I love it!  DD is being a pirate for halloween, so we got a size bigger and maybe she can be it next year, but if not she loves to play in it.


----------



## jenseib

eyor44 said:


> I need a bit of info from any of the FGMIT on here. Next June some friends are going with us to Disney for a week. Last night we were talking about taking the girls (both 6) to do the BBB. One of the husbands decided that my friends and I should do it also and even dress up. I explained the rules about no adults being allowed to where costumes except at the MNSSHP. and he said "what about your regular ball gowns?" We all attend the Navy Ball each year, so we have formals. The more he thought about it the more "HE" liked the idea. So he issued a challenge. If we three would do the BBB with the little girls then he would take us all to Victoria and Alberts for dinner. Of course there are conditions. We have to do the BBB, where ball gowns complete with heels, gloves and tiaras and do the photo shoot. I agreed on one condition, that the guys have to wear their tuxes and pick us up at the castle to escort us to dinner. Wouldn't we be a sight walking down Main Street?
> My question is: can we change into our formals at the BBB? They are just plain formal gowns, not in any way to be confused with the resident princesses.




I do not beleive you will be even allowed ball gowns in MK.  I think they don't want you mistaken as a princess to little kids.  Now you may probably wear them to eat in at a resturant not in a park. But I think depending on the CM's, you are most likely not supposed to wear anything that might make you look like a princess.


----------



## PrincessGT

jenseib said:


> I do not beleive you will be even allowed ball gowns in MK.  I think they don't want you mistaken as a princess to little kids.  Now you may probably wear them to eat in at a resturant not in a park. But I think depending on the CM's, you are most likely not supposed to wear anything that might make you look like a princess.



But you could do the BBB at DTD in your ball gown and head for V&A's afterwards ....  I think it sounds like a wonderfully fun plan!

The only complication might be the kids.  If they get BBB, won't they want to do something princessy afterwards, when they couldn't go to dinner with you?


----------



## eyor44

PrincessGT said:


> But you could do the BBB at DTD in your ball gown and head for V&A's afterwards ....  I think it sounds like a wonderfully fun plan!
> 
> The only complication might be the kids.  If they get BBB, won't they want to do something princessy afterwards, when they couldn't go to dinner with you?



Thanks, didn't think about the DTD one, although we were wanting pics in front of the castle. The girls won't care where they go, we were planning to drop them off at the kid's club on our way to dinner. 
Trust me, no one would mistake us for princesses.


----------



## MsFGIT

eyor44 said:


> I need a bit of info from any of the FGMIT on here. Next June some friends are going with us to Disney for a week. Last night we were talking about taking the girls (both 6) to do the BBB. One of the husbands decided that my friends and I should do it also and even dress up. I explained the rules about no adults being allowed to where costumes except at the MNSSHP. and he said "what about your regular ball gowns?" We all attend the Navy Ball each year, so we have formals. The more he thought about it the more "HE" liked the idea. So he issued a challenge. If we three would do the BBB with the little girls then he would take us all to Victoria and Alberts for dinner. Of course there are conditions. We have to do the BBB, where ball gowns complete with heels, gloves and tiaras and do the photo shoot. I agreed on one condition, that the guys have to wear their tuxes and pick us up at the castle to escort us to dinner. Wouldn't we be a sight walking down Main Street?
> My question is: can we change into our formals at the BBB? They are just plain formal gowns, not in any way to be confused with the resident princesses.



That would be allowed.  Just don't sign autographs or pose for pictures.


----------



## eyor44

MsFGIT said:


> That would be allowed.  Just don't sign autographs or pose for pictures.



Oh, thank you for responding. I definitly would not and neither would my friends. I think if someone mistook me for a princess, they would get a hug and thank you and then I would explain that I'm just a plain old mom who loves to dream.


----------



## barb22

HI all.  Been searching and can't seem to find answer.  My daughter will be going to the d.d. location on dec. 15 for her birthday.  She can't wait.  However, I was planning on using my disney reward card since we have money on it.  Will I be able to use it ?

Thanks.


----------



## eyor44

barb22 said:


> HI all.  Been searching and can't seem to find answer.  My daughter will be going to the d.d. location on dec. 15 for her birthday.  She can't wait.  However, I was planning on using my disney reward card since we have money on it.  Will I be able to use it ?
> 
> Thanks.



I'm pretty sure you can, as I was planning to do the same thing. Seems I asked someone as I have this marked on my spreadsheet to pay for BBB using the rewards card. I think there is an 800-number on the rewards card you could call to ask. Mine is at home in the safe so I can't look at it right now.


----------



## wiggles

barb22 said:


> HI all.  Been searching and can't seem to find answer.  My daughter will be going to the d.d. location on dec. 15 for her birthday.  She can't wait.  However, I was planning on using my disney reward card since we have money on it.  Will I be able to use it ?
> 
> Thanks.



I used mine when we were ther last month.


----------



## kappel11

Hi, I am also curious about Mrs B dresses!  Could someone help me and fill me in on this?  Thanks!!!


----------



## lilyfrog73

kappel11 said:


> Hi, I am also curious about Mrs B dresses!  Could someone help me and fill me in on this?  Thanks!!!



sent you a PM


----------



## kappel11

Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

I ordered three dresses from Mrs. B (Belle yellow, Cinderella, and Tinkerbelle) they arrived quickly and were perfect!  She is awesome!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi - I am taking my daughter for the first time at Christmas - is it normal to tip??

I'm never sure - so thamks for your replies


----------



## valentina

Oh my gosh, we gave my niece The Castle when we went last time and she was a little Jasmine. I wish I could find those pictures - I'll look for them and post them ASAP. We're going back with her in April and she when we're talking about going she says "Auntie Valentina, make me Belle!!" It's so adorable - she can't wait!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Hi - I am taking my daughter for the first time at Christmas - is it normal to tip??
> 
> I'm never sure - so thamks for your replies



You never have to tip nor is it expected.  They did not used to allow the FGIT to accept tips, but they can now but they do not expect it.  I say it is your choice.


----------



## MomAndrea

My poor little girl . This morning we went shopping and she was wearing the little tiara that she got at the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique at Walt Disney World. When we got home, it wasn't on her head . She is devastated. It's totally my fault. She's only 3 and I knew how much it meant to her, I should never have let her leave the house with it on her head.

Now I need to find a way to get her a new one. I live in Canada so it's no easy task.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Maybe you could send someone the money to pick you up a new one on their upcoming trip? And they could mail it to you?  OR... you could call the mail order number and see if you can get one through them? 407-363-6200


----------



## masondmom

I am planning on taking my children to Disney for the first time at the end of January....I am still not 100% sure about BBB...My daughter is soon to be 4 and I am torn...TRUST ME..I want to take her...but I dont know how she will take it...LOL...she loves being girly but gets funny about getting her hair done.  ANYWAY...in case I decide to do it...I was wondering if someone would be so kind to pm me with Mrs. B's information.  I would truly appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## WishingMom

Can someone PM the info for Mrs. B as well

Many thanks


----------



## Atchley

It has been awhile since I have been on DIS boards  and I know it is probably somewhere, but I have to ask.  Have they started the Pirate  dress up place in MK?  DS birthday is next week and he has been mentioning that he would like to do that for his birthday.  (We are not going until July ???)  I apologize for asking, but if someone could help me to find out info, I would be so appreciative.  TIA.


----------



## mismom

I haven't read all the posts but I'm intrigued about what is inquiring about Mrs. B's...can someone please fill me in!  Thanks


----------



## lilyfrog73

masondmom said:


> I am planning on taking my children to Disney for the first time at the end of January....I am still not 100% sure about BBB...My daughter is soon to be 4 and I am torn...TRUST ME..I want to take her...but I dont know how she will take it...LOL...she loves being girly but gets funny about getting her hair done.  ANYWAY...in case I decide to do it...I was wondering if someone would be so kind to pm me with Mrs. B's information.  I would truly appreciate it.  Thanks!





WishingMom said:


> Can someone PM the info for Mrs. B as well
> 
> Many thanks





mismom said:


> I haven't read all the posts but I'm intrigued about what is inquiring about Mrs. B's...can someone please fill me in!  Thanks




I just PM'd all of you with the info. Good luck!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Blaze12 said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1.  Do they have the pink hair in the Diva long ponytail style (DD wants to know)
> 
> 2.  Do they have a red/green hair for christmas??  (again, DD wants to know).


yes both locals carry the diva hair in pink and the christmas hair only comes in the "pop" short hair and will be available the second or third week in november.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

madfelice said:


> I just noticed that Mrs B has Siklvermist and Beck costumes in her ebay store.  Has anyone actually seen these for sale at the parks?  Do you know if they have other fairies too?


All five fairies costumes can be found on disney poperty. I'm not sure were in the magic kingdom they are sold but I do know the World of Disney store at dtd has silvermist, fawn, tink, iridessa and rosetta.


----------



## DisDancerina

Can someone PM me Mrs B's info?


----------



## lilyfrog73

DisDancerina said:


> Can someone PM me Mrs B's info?



Just sent you a PM. Good luck!


----------



## grammalisa

Would you mind sending me her info too?

Thanks


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Nettaboo said:


> I asked this question a little earlier but I did not get an answer so I am bumping itup again to hopefully get one
> Can someone tell me their experience with BBB and African American hair??
> MY DD (4) will most likely have braids(single) just barely touching her shoulders..when we go because it will be easier to manage her hair with the swimming and sweating... I am thinking that maybe they can still do the bun because she will have single braids??
> 
> also if I got her the smallest package can I just add the photo package on?  will be brining her dress with us


With the african -american hair if the hair has braids that are strait back to the nape of the neck then we will not be able to do the "bun" hairstyle. This style is done only with hair that is loose or with hair that can be put into a ponytail at the top of the head. this includes "box" plaits. She can get the pop or the diva styles. We would pin in the hair with bobbypins and then style as usual. I hope this helps.


----------



## eyor44

Atchley said:


> It has been awhile since I have been on DIS boards  and I know it is probably somewhere, but I have to ask.  Have they started the Pirate  dress up place in MK?  DS birthday is next week and he has been mentioning that he would like to do that for his birthday.  (We are not going until July ???)  I apologize for asking, but if someone could help me to find out info, I would be so appreciative.  TIA.



I am curious about this also. I remember someone mentioning it back a couple months ago, but nothing since. We will have two boys with us in June who would absolutely love it. The girls probably would also.

I am going to look for it when we are there IN 9 DAYS and will post of what I find when I get back.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

eyor44 said:


> I am curious about this also. I remember someone mentioning it back a couple months ago, but nothing since. We will have two boys with us in June who would absolutely love it. The girls probably would also.
> 
> I am going to look for it when we are there IN 9 DAYS and will post of what I find when I get back.



bump


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Atchley said:


> It has been awhile since I have been on DIS boards  and I know it is probably somewhere, but I have to ask.  Have they started the Pirate  dress up place in MK?  DS birthday is next week and he has been mentioning that he would like to do that for his birthday.  (We are not going until July ???)  I apologize for asking, but if someone could help me to find out info, I would be so appreciative.  TIA.


You have time. It wont open till begining of next year. Have you seen the new commercials by disney yet? It has a clip of a little boy having a birthday party with pirates? Thats the resterant portion of the pirate themed makeover for boys. It will be here soon.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Has anyone heard the news that libby lu has gone out of bussiness and will be closing all locals by  the end of the year?


----------



## lilyfrog73

grammalisa said:


> Would you mind sending me her info too?
> 
> Thanks



I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## mickey0930

First: Can someone PM me with Ms. B's information?
Secondly: How much time does it take for the crown package? I would like to book CRT immediatly following, but surely want to allow enough time and dont want to be last for CRT.

Thanks in advance to all....


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> Has anyone heard the news that libby lu has gone out of bussiness and will be closing all locals by  the end of the year?



Where did you hear that?  I know this past summer they ahd jsut put out new hairstyles and I swear I hear recently they were adding more stuff.


----------



## lilyfrog73

mickey0930 said:


> First: Can someone PM me with Ms. B's information?
> Secondly: How much time does it take for the crown package? I would like to book CRT immediatly following, but surely want to allow enough time and dont want to be last for CRT.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all....




I PM'd you the info. I'm curious on the time frame as well. We already have CRT breakfast scheduled and have to wait for BBB when the system is up. I'm afraid this isn't going to work out.


----------



## eyor44

mickey0930 said:


> First: Can someone PM me with Ms. B's information?
> Secondly: How much time does it take for the crown package? I would like to book CRT immediatly following, but surely want to allow enough time and dont want to be last for CRT.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all....



My DD has an 8:00am BBB appointment for the full Castle (?) package in the Castle and then we have a CRT ressie for 8:55am. The CM who made the appointments said that was plenty of time. I think appointments are typically expected to take approximately 20-30 minutes. 
Now if you do a later time and the BBB is running behind you might have a bit of an issue. Just make sure you let the CM know when you check in that you have a CRT ressie and for what time. But I think scheduling about an hour apart is a good amount of time. 
I'm trying to figure out if I would have enough time to dash up front to do the pictures that go with the package before breakfast. I do walk fast and DD will have a stroller....


----------



## princssdisnygina

eyor44 said:


> My DD has an 8:00am BBB appointment for the full Castle (?) package in the Castle and then we have a CRT ressie for 8:55am. The CM who made the appointments said that was plenty of time. I think appointments are typically expected to take approximately 20-30 minutes.
> Now if you do a later time and the BBB is running behind you might have a bit of an issue. Just make sure you let the CM know when you check in that you have a CRT ressie and for what time. But I think scheduling about an hour apart is a good amount of time.
> I'm trying to figure out if I would have enough time to dash up front to do the pictures that go with the package before breakfast. I do walk fast and DD will have a stroller....



Actually the appointments last 30-45 minutes for the standard package. You will most likely not have time to run to the front.  You may have to do that after breakfast.


----------



## eyor44

princssdisnygina said:


> Actually the appointments last 30-45 minutes for the standard package. You will most likely not have time to run to the front.  You may have to do that after breakfast.



This is good to know. I was thinking they may try to rush the appointments through. 

Anyone know about taking pictures in a rose garden? I saw it mentioned once and didn't ask about details, now I can't find it.


----------



## december

F.G.I.Training said:


> You have time. It wont open till begining of next year. Have you seen the new commercials by disney yet? It has a clip of a little boy having a birthday party with pirates? Thats the resterant portion of the pirate themed makeover for boys. It will be here soon.




I can't wait to hear more about this.  Whether I'm having a boy or girl, we'll have years of Disney ahead of us!




F.G.I.Training said:


> Has anyone heard the news that libby lu has gone out of bussiness and will be closing all locals by  the end of the year?



Someone just posted on the community board that they got an email from Libby Lu advising them to use their giftcard since all stores are closing in January.  I'll have to take dd9 one more time (especially since her new baby brother or sister's arrival has postponed our WDW trip until 2010).


----------



## strmtroopr96

jenseib said:


> Where did you hear that?  I know this past summer they ahd jsut put out new hairstyles and I swear I hear recently they were adding more stuff.



*I saw an article posted about this online about a week or so ago. I think it was on AOL news. The closest one to us is about an hour away (along with our now closest Disney Store) and we have never actually gone but it has always looked fairly busy when we have walked by. DD9 has always wanted to try it. *


----------



## lilyfrog73

strmtroopr96 said:


> *I saw an article posted about this online about a week or so ago. I think it was on AOL news. The closest one to us is about an hour away (along with our now closest Disney Store) and we have never actually gone but it has always looked fairly busy when we have walked by. DD9 has always wanted to try it. *




Hi neighbor (Utica, NY here!) We have always wanted to try this as well. DD7 missed a family Bday party at Carousel so we never got to try it. Guess we'll have to check it out soon.


----------



## jenseib

eyor44 said:


> My DD has an 8:00am BBB appointment for the full Castle (?) package in the Castle and then we have a CRT ressie for 8:55am. The CM who made the appointments said that was plenty of time. I think appointments are typically expected to take approximately 20-30 minutes.
> Now if you do a later time and the BBB is running behind you might have a bit of an issue. Just make sure you let the CM know when you check in that you have a CRT ressie and for what time. But I think scheduling about an hour apart is a good amount of time.
> I'm trying to figure out if I would have enough time to dash up front to do the pictures that go with the package before breakfast. I do walk fast and DD will have a stroller....




I would never suggest making you appointment/ADR with in an hour, unless you are the  first appointment of the day. Like was said earlier, the appointments take 30-45 mintues, especially the full one, so unless they are tunning on time, there isn;t alot of time between. Now being that you are in the castle already, you won;t have far to go, and you do have the early appointment, so you should be just fine.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

lilyfrog73 said:


> I will PM you her info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about Mrs. B, she doesn't make the dresses, she sells the dresses on eBay that are sold exclusively at WDW. I will PM you here info. The dresses are brand new and gorgeous!


 
Can I please have her info also . I would really like to treat my neice to a couple of dresses  for her Christmas  gift


----------



## strmtroopr96

lilyfrog73 said:


> Hi neighbor (Utica, NY here!) We have always wanted to try this as well. DD7 missed a family Bday party at Carousel so we never got to try it. Guess we'll have to check it out soon.




*  Hi there! *


----------



## mickey0930

jenseib said:


> I would never suggest making you appointment/ADR with in an hour, unless you are the  first appointment of the day. Like was said earlier, the appointments take 30-45 mintues, especially the full one, so unless they are tunning on time, there isn;t alot of time between. Now being that you are in the castle already, you won;t have far to go, and you do have the early appointment, so you should be just fine.




Thanks to all the responses to my questions. Seems as though we should be ok. I have the castle package booked for 8:40 am at the castle and breakfast at CRT for 10:05. Seems we should do fine.


----------



## 5 for WDW

Could someone please pm me Mrs. B's info as well? Our daughter did the Castle package last September and was not a fan of the experience but, she wants to dress up this trip.
Thanks so much!


----------



## kadesha

I have a question.  I ordered costumes and shoes from Mrs. B.  We are getting the middle package.  Do I get them dressed when I get there or should they already be dressed in costume when we arrive?


----------



## zan65

Has anyone had difficulty hearing from Mrs B?  I saw a costume on eBay -- right princess (Jasmine) but too small -- and I sent her an e-mail asking if it's available in another size.  (This happened 2x).  Haven't heard back from her, and nothing is listed for auction in the size I need.  We travel in 3 wks, so I would appreciate any input.

Also, anyone know whether the costumes run true to size?  My DD's clothing size is somewhere btw a 7/8 and 10.  Should I opt for the size 10 costume?


----------



## lilyfrog73

Mad4Mickey said:


> Can I please have her info also . I would really like to treat my neice to a couple of dresses  for her Christmas  gift





5 for WDW said:


> Could someone please pm me Mrs. B's info as well? Our daughter did the Castle package last September and was not a fan of the experience but, she wants to dress up this trip.
> Thanks so much!



I will PM you both with the info.



kadesha said:


> I have a question.  I ordered costumes and shoes from Mrs. B.  We are getting the middle package.  Do I get them dressed when I get there or should they already be dressed in costume when we arrive?



We are doing the same for our first trip. I plan on having my daughter in her dress when we get there but from what I've read, people have done both. For us, I think it'll work best for her to already be in the dress.



zan65 said:


> Has anyone had difficulty hearing from Mrs B?  I saw a costume on eBay -- right princess (Jasmine) but too small -- and I sent her an e-mail asking if it's available in another size.  (This happened 2x).  Haven't heard back from her, and nothing is listed for auction in the size I need.  We travel in 3 wks, so I would appreciate any input.
> 
> Also, anyone know whether the costumes run true to size?  My DD's clothing size is somewhere btw a 7/8 and 10.  Should I opt for the size 10 costume?



When I contacted her, it took a few days for her to respond. You figure she's got eBay offers as well as so many of us from the Dis contacting (and who knows from anywhere else). My DD wears a 7/8 shirt, 8 in pants (with some room to spare) and weighs 58 pounds. I ordered the 7/8 hesitatingly. They fit her perfectly!! HTH


----------



## kadesha

zan65 said:


> Has anyone had difficulty hearing from Mrs B?  I saw a costume on eBay -- right princess (Jasmine) but too small -- and I sent her an e-mail asking if it's available in another size.  (This happened 2x).  Haven't heard back from her, and nothing is listed for auction in the size I need.  We travel in 3 wks, so I would appreciate any input.
> 
> Also, anyone know whether the costumes run true to size?  My DD's clothing size is somewhere btw a 7/8 and 10.  Should I opt for the size 10 costume?



I did. I sent her messages and didn't hear back for months.  I had given up.  Then I decided to try one more time and she got back to me within a few days.  Just try again.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jenseib said:


> Where did you hear that?  I know this past summer they ahd jsut put out new hairstyles and I swear I hear recently they were adding more stuff.



I saw this on the news last week.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

The bbb at dtd now has a "Magical Moments" window were every half hour a princess is chosen to get her makeover done in the display window of the store. This gives our princess a chance to be seen by all as they walk past the princess room at dtd.


----------



## strmtroopr96

mickey0930 said:


> Thanks to all the responses to my questions. Seems as though we should be ok. I have the castle package booked for 8:40 am at the castle and breakfast at CRT for 10:05. Seems we should do fine.




*We were there in September and had an appt. at BBB at 8:30 am and then CRT breakfast scheduled for 10:10 am. My DD was doing the middle package and we had plenty of time in between BBB and CRT to even ride a few rides. I am thinking we were done by about 9:00 am because I remember that DH checked to see if we could get into CRT earlier but it was a no go.*


----------



## zan65

lilyfrog73 said:


> When I contacted her, it took a few days for her to respond. You figure she's got eBay offers as well as so many of us from the Dis contacting (and who knows from anywhere else). My DD wears a 7/8 shirt, 8 in pants (with some room to spare) and weighs 58 pounds. I ordered the 7/8 hesitatingly. They fit her perfectly!! HTH





kadesha said:


> I did. I sent her messages and didn't hear back for months.  I had given up.  Then I decided to try one more time and she got back to me within a few days.  Just try again.



Thank you both!!  I'll keep trying.


----------



## RobinFabulous

Does anyone have pics of the red Belle dress? We're going in less than a month and I'm doubting the dresses I've got.

Also does Mrs. B sell the red Belle? Can someone pm me her info?


----------



## lilyfrog73

RobinFabulous said:


> Does anyone have pics of the red Belle dress? We're going in less than a month and I'm doubting the dresses I've got.
> 
> Also does Mrs. B sell the red Belle? Can someone pm me her info?



I PM'd you her info.


----------



## mommyofjoeyp

Has anyone heard from Ms B lately?  I paid her via paypal on Oct 30 and I haven't heard anything since (even though I've emailed her to make sure she received payment and shipped).  I know things happen and life gets busy.  She has good feedback on ebay so I know I shouldn't be worried but I needed the dresses for the beginning of December.

Thanks


----------



## lilyfrog73

I have CRT breakfast for 9:35am on 3/29. With the new reservation system in the works I obviously can't book BBB. Are my chances going to be slim on getting an early enough appt.?


----------



## lilyfrog73

mommyofjoeyp said:


> Has anyone heard from Ms B lately?  I paid her via paypal on Oct 30 and I haven't heard anything since (even though I've emailed her to make sure she received payment and shipped).  I know things happen and life gets busy.  She has good feedback on ebay so I know I shouldn't be worried but I needed the dresses for the beginning of December.
> 
> Thanks




sent you a PM


----------



## mommyofjoeyp

lilyfrog73 said:


> sent you a PM




Thanks for the pm!  I'm primarily a lurker here and don't have 10 posts yet so I couldn't respond to your pm.  Glad to hear you had a good experience!  I'm hoping my dresses arrive this week!


----------



## AnnMarie3

Could someone pm me Mrs. B's info please. I have BBB booked for dd's 5th b-day, but I would really like to get a Belle dress in time for Christmas.
Thanks so much!


----------



## lilyfrog73

AnnMarie3 said:


> Could someone pm me Mrs. B's info please. I have BBB booked for dd's 5th b-day, but I would really like to get a Belle dress in time for Christmas.
> Thanks so much!



sent you a PM


----------



## bondskv

Can you please send me Mrs. B's contact info.  I will be taking DD3 and DD6 in April.  I took my oldest daughter to the DTD location 3 years ago and we had a great experience.  We will try the Castle location on our next trip just before our breakfast at the castle!

Thanks so much!


----------



## livie1205

my dd 3 will be doing BB in dec around noon and we are going to dinner at 1900 park fare around 5:30 (she is going to be jasmine) can someone tell me if her hair will still look pretty that late in the afternoon? does it stay in place well?She is so happy she gets to be a princess!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Does anyone actually post pics on here any more?


----------



## lilyfrog73

bondskv said:


> Can you please send me Mrs. B's contact info.  I will be taking DD3 and DD6 in April.  I took my oldest daughter to the DTD location 3 years ago and we had a great experience.  We will try the Castle location on our next trip just before our breakfast at the castle!
> 
> Thanks so much!



sent you a PM as well!


----------



## bondskv

Got it...Thanks so much!


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> The bbb at dtd now has a "Magical Moments" window were every half hour a princess is chosen to get her makeover done in the display window of the store. This gives our princess a chance to be seen by all as they walk past the princess room at dtd.



That sounds so neat.



princssdisnygina said:


> Does anyone actually post pics on here any more?




I knwo, it's been awhile. It's turning more into a Mrs B thread.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

jenseib said:


> I knwo, it's been awhile. It's turning more into a Mrs B thread.



  I've been thinking this too. Mrs. B took over the other BBB thread, that's why I moved over here. Let's get back to some stories and pictures.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

The BBB will be coming to California DTD local in april of 2009. There is also a BBB opening on one of our cruise ships as well. Now well will have 5 diff. locals by june of 2009. Florida (2) cali. (1) tokyo (1) and disney cruise ships (1)


----------



## F.G.I.Training

livie1205 said:


> my dd 3 will be doing BB in dec around noon and we are going to dinner at 1900 park fare around 5:30 (she is going to be jasmine) can someone tell me if her hair will still look pretty that late in the afternoon? does it stay in place well?She is so happy she gets to be a princess!



It depends on the hairstyle your princess picks. The "fairytail" holds up the longest. Ive seen it last 3 to 4 days. The " pop" comes in next at 2 to 3 days and the "diva" from a few hours to 2 days. This also depends on the fgit that does your princesses hair and how much "majic potion" is used. Let your fgit know that you would like it to last as long as possible and she can make sure she loads up on the "majic potions".


----------



## postesf

Ok...Quick question.

My SIL and I are going in March to do the Princess Half Marathon.  I thought it would be fun for me to get my hair done.  Just the bun with the tiara.  I have very thin and fine hair(which seems it is falling out) and when I try it myself I just get all these bumps and my bun is not very big at all.  My Friend's 3 yr old has more hair than I do.   

I thought I could try to get this the day befor the Half Marathon and then hope it would hold over night so my hair would look cute for the race.

What do you think?  Would it hold over night?

Oh and not to be picky, but would the Gel / "Magic potion" would my hair look greasy?  I have to wash it every day so it gets really oily anyway and I don't want it to look too bad the next day...

Since I've waited this late...Would it be impossible for me to get in in the afternoon at the MK location?

Thanks!
Stacie

PS.  I'm 29...


----------



## DizzyErin

princssdisnygina said:


> Does anyone actually post pics on here any more?





jenseib said:


> That sounds so neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knwo, it's been awhile. It's turning more into a Mrs B thread.



I don't think i have posted on this thread and definitely not posted any pics of my girl the last time we did BBB so here you go, she was dressed as Alice for the   and   party


----------



## lilyfrog73

lilyfrog73 said:


> I have CRT breakfast for 9:35am on 3/29. With the new reservation system in the works I obviously can't book BBB. Are my chances going to be slim on getting an early enough appt. when they do open up to get our appt done before our ressie? I am planning on booking the middle package. Should I try to make a later ressie?



Just bumping up my own question!!!


----------



## Bella O

If anyone has pics of the Pirate Dress available that would be great!  Thanks


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> The BBB will be coming to California DTD local in april of 2009. There is also a BBB opening on one of our cruise ships as well. Now well will have 5 diff. locals by june of 2009. Florida (2) cali. (1) tokyo (1) and disney cruise ships (1)



I thought they had them in CA already. I guess I was wrong.  LOL!  Which ship?  Hoping tot alk DH into going on the Wonder this winter.



postesf said:


> Ok...Quick question.
> 
> My SIL and I are going in March to do the Princess Half Marathon.  I thought it would be fun for me to get my hair done.  Just the bun with the tiara.  I have very thin and fine hair(which seems it is falling out) and when I try it myself I just get all these bumps and my bun is not very big at all.  My Friend's 3 yr old has more hair than I do.
> 
> I thought I could try to get this the day befor the Half Marathon and then hope it would hold over night so my hair would look cute for the race.
> 
> What do you think?  Would it hold over night?
> 
> Oh and not to be picky, but would the Gel / "Magic potion" would my hair look greasy?  I have to wash it every day so it gets really oily anyway and I don't want it to look too bad the next day...
> 
> Since I've waited this late...Would it be impossible for me to get in in the afternoon at the MK location?
> 
> Thanks!
> Stacie
> 
> PS.  I'm 29...



I don't know about oily, but the pictures make it look pretty crispy.



DizzyErin said:


> I don't think i have posted on this thread and definitely not posted any pics of my girl the last time we did BBB so here you go, she was dressed as Alice for the   and   party



Thank you!  I love to see the Alice dresses. Not many get them



lilyfrog73 said:


> Just bumping up my own question!!!



If you can make ADR's for resturants then you should be able to book BBB too. At least that was my understanding. They were working on a new system and until then you could only book 90 days ahead of time for everything. Once it is in place (which could be anytime now) then you can book 180 days ahead. So I would try and get first thing. If not, then I would make it for an early afternoon appointment,


----------



## tnmom25

I know this has been asked, but I can't find it right now, it's late   and I just want to clarify...

I can take my girls for a photo session even if we only get the coach package?  The pics will be on my photopass with no extra charge, right?


----------



## gabbyrosebud

tnmom25 said:


> I know this has been asked, but I can't find it right now, it's late   and I just want to clarify...
> 
> I can take my girls for a photo session even if we only get the coach package?  The pics will be on my photopass with no extra charge, right?



Yes.


----------



## lilyfrog73

jenseib said:


> If you can make ADR's for resturants then you should be able to book BBB too. At least that was my understanding. They were working on a new system and until then you could only book 90 days ahead of time for everything. Once it is in place (which could be anytime now) then you can book 180 days ahead. So I would try and get first thing. If not, then I would make it for an early afternoon appointment,



I could only make my CRT (and CM) ADR's due to the new system. My trip starts  after the last cutoff of 3/22. I'm hoping to get the earliest BBB appt (8am) but that seems to be a popular time. BBB falls under the same restrictions with the reservation system upgrade. It justs seems like they would have let you make those appts. since CRT and BBB almost go hand in hand.


----------



## DisDancerina

F.G.I.Training said:


> The BBB will be coming to California DTD local in april of 2009. There is also a BBB opening on one of our cruise ships as well. Now well will have 5 diff. locals by june of 2009. Florida (2) cali. (1) tokyo (1) and disney cruise ships (1)


Great news for BBB and us by Cali!
But do you think the reason is due to Libby Lu going out of business?


----------



## becca011906

lilyfrog73 said:


> I could only make my CRT (and CM) ADR's due to the new system. My trip starts  after the last cutoff of 3/22. I'm hoping to get the earliest BBB appt (8am) but that seems to be a popular time. BBB falls under the same restrictions with the reservation system upgrade. It justs seems like they would have let you make those appts. since CRT and BBB almost go hand in hand.



you may want to watch the sticky thread on disney dinning it looks like they may be opening up a new window of time in march and april early next week. so you might be able to get your appointment booked next week. we trying to get my girls in on 3/23 go figure... i've been calling ever day


----------



## MissMagnolia

I just bought a BEAUTIFUL deluxe Belle ballgown from myfairyprincess.com and ordered the rose headband to match (the dress has red rose accents).  We are planning on making BBB appointments for the girls and I love the headband but was wondering if they can use it when they do an "up-do".


----------



## madfelice

Bella O said:


> If anyone has pics of the Pirate Dress available that would be great!  Thanks



There is a pirate dress now??


----------



## mybubaloo

I just booked an appt at BBB for my 3 yr old DD on her birthday. I'm ducking as I say this....I don't love the slicked back look of the hairstyles. Is it possible to ask them to do something a bit more natural looking? Or can we skip the hair-do & just have them put a crown in?? Same goes for the makeup. Can we skip the eye shadow??


----------



## pyrxtc

Just quenching the thirst for more pictures. My DD was 11 at the time of these pictures and the dress was from the Halloween when she was 9 from TDS.






We saw Suzy & Perla in the hall at the front of MK, they were coming out for a meet N greet and I asked the handler if we could do a couple of pictures with them. There was some walkie talkie questions to higher ups but in the end, they didn't see a problem with pics. My DD and I were so excited !!

So if you are in the hall doing pictures and you see a character coming out that you want pics wiht, ASK !! The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## MsFGIT

mybubaloo said:


> I just booked an appt at BBB for my 3 yr old DD on her birthday. I'm ducking as I say this....I don't love the slicked back look of the hairstyles. Is it possible to ask them to do something a bit more natural looking? Or can we skip the hair-do & just have them put a crown in?? Same goes for the makeup. Can we skip the eye shadow??



If you do not like the look of the hairstyles, then perhaps an appointment wouldn't be the best option for you and your child.  Unfortunately, there can be no deviation from the 3 hairstyles shown in the brochure.  Of course, you can request that less product be used in your child's hair, but it will still end up looking "slicked back" as you put it.  If you request no product be used, then that presents a challenge for your FGIT.  It also means you can expect the hairstyle to last about 5 minutes once you get outside.  If you decide to come and then skip the hairstyle, you will still be charged the full price of the package.  Same thing goes if you skip the makeup.  Skip both, and there wouldn't really be much of a chance for us to interact with your child, as the appointment would then consist of maybe a 5 minute nail painting session    Sorry to be so brutally honest, but we actually deal with this kind of situation a lot and it's better you know what to expect beforehand, as opposed to finding out after you get there and running the risk of upsetting your DD incase you decide to skip the appointment all together.


----------



## lilyfrog73

becca011906 said:


> you may want to watch the sticky thread on disney dinning it looks like they may be opening up a new window of time in march and april early next week. so you might be able to get your appointment booked next week. we trying to get my girls in on 3/23 go figure... i've been calling ever day


I called yesterday just for the heck of it to try and make an appt (looking for 3/29) figuring they would tell me to call back. They did but the CM said to "watch the internet" because the dates may open up anytime. I'll just keep trying. I can't wait to be able to post some pics of my DD after seeing everyone elses awesome pics.


----------



## mybubaloo

MsFGIT said:


> If you do not like the look of the hairstyles, then perhaps an appointment wouldn't be the best option for you and your child.  Unfortunately, there can be no deviation from the 3 hairstyles shown in the brochure.  Of course, you can request that less product be used in your child's hair, but it will still end up looking "slicked back" as you put it.  If you request no product be used, then that presents a challenge for your FGIT.  It also means you can expect the hairstyle to last about 5 minutes once you get outside.  If you decide to come and then skip the hairstyle, you will still be charged the full price of the package.  Same thing goes if you skip the makeup.  Skip both, and there wouldn't really be much of a chance for us to interact with your child, as the appointment would then consist of maybe a 5 minute nail painting session    Sorry to be so brutally honest, but we actually deal with this kind of situation a lot and it's better you know what to expect beforehand, as opposed to finding out after you get there and running the risk of upsetting your DD incase you decide to skip the appointment all together.



Thank you for your response. I'm glad to know what to expect ahead of time. We're signed up for the castle package so I was hoping that DD would enjoy the entire experience (i.e. getting dressed, getting her picture taken etc) without getting too much make-up or hair product.  

We were at Disney this weekend & had to come home early bcs she came down w/ an ear infection & fever. All she wanted to do was to see Cinderella & we didn't get a chance to do so. I'm hoping to make up for the dissapointment w the BBB & CRT on her birthday!


----------



## MsFGIT

mybubaloo said:


> Thank you for your response. I'm glad to know what to expect ahead of time. We're signed up for the castle package so I was hoping that DD would enjoy the entire experience (i.e. getting dressed, getting her picture taken etc) without getting too much make-up or hair product.
> 
> We were at Disney this weekend & had to come home early bcs she came down w/ an ear infection & fever. All she wanted to do was to see Cinderella & we didn't get a chance to do so. I'm hoping to make up for the dissapointment w the BBB & CRT on her birthday!



It's true that there are other aspects of a BBB appointment (getting dressed, photos, etc.), but the main focus really is placed on getting hair and makeup done.  I'm sure your DD will enjoy whatever parts you choose to have her participate in.


----------



## princessmom29

mybubaloo said:


> Thank you for your response. I'm glad to know what to expect ahead of time. We're signed up for the castle package so I was hoping that DD would enjoy the entire experience (i.e. getting dressed, getting her picture taken etc) without getting too much make-up or hair product.
> 
> We were at Disney this weekend & had to come home early bcs she came down w/ an ear infection & fever. All she wanted to do was to see Cinderella & we didn't get a chance to do so. I'm hoping to make up for the dissapointment w the BBB & CRT on her birthday!



I am really curious now. Why the aversion to hair product? It will all just wash out with no lasting effect. We are going to the castle BB on sunday and while I do not usually use product on DD's hair she is getting the works. It is only for one day and I want her to enjoy it.


----------



## MsFGIT

princessmom29 said:


> I am really curious now. Why the aversion to hair product? It will all just wash out with no lasting effect. We are going to the castle BB on sunday and while I do not usually use product on DD's hair she is getting the works. It is only for one day and I want her to enjoy it.



Quite a few people come in that have an aversion to hair products.  I think sometimes some people forget that the women who work there use the products all day, every day, and know how to use them appropriately.  They see lots of gel and hairspray around and it worries them.


----------



## Juney

Does anyone know the size range on the shoes?  How big do they come?  We have an appointment "The Castle" makeover.  However two weeks ago we were at a Disney Outlet store and found a beautiful deluxe cinderella dress at 75% off.  They are full retail in the park.  However, they didn't have shoes to fit my 11yo daughter.  In the stores the largest shoes were 2/3 and we need a 4/5.


----------



## mybubaloo

princessmom29 said:


> I am really curious now. Why the aversion to hair product? It will all just wash out with no lasting effect. We are going to the castle BB on sunday and while I do not usually use product on DD's hair she is getting the works. It is only for one day and I want her to enjoy it.




It's not the actual hair product that bothers me, it's more the look. I would have no problem with DD having her hair done in an up-do using product, but I just don't like to see the product. I'm having a hard time explaining myself. There are some pictures I have seen here, I will try to go back & post, that I think look great, but sometimes I think the hair looks too crunchy/slicked back/too tight or something (I'm not finding the right words). I guess I just prefer DD's hair in a more natural look.

ETA: I love the way they did this little girl's har. But none of the girls I have seen at Disney look as natural as this does:







And as far as the makeup goes, I have no problem with it, except that I think DD looks just as beautiful without it.


----------



## minnie2

We did the BBB last monday and our Fgit was wonderful!  i think her name was Jenny.  The photographer was wonderful too!  he was a wealth of information of things to do!  
My DD loved when she told her it was ok to be sassy!   

 My DS was bored out of his mind even though the Fgit and the photographer talked to him and interacted with him too.  The best was when the Fgit was putting the pixie dust on her and the wand got out of control and landed some pixie dust on my ds6 and the poor kid threw his body on the floor trying to escape it!  

Ok I will admit I am not crazy about the bun hair style but my dd9 LOVED it!  She was so upset the next morning when the gel got flakey and I made her take it out.  I tried to do it again the next morning but wasn;t successful.

Nw we are home and she wheres the crown around the house!  

 I will post pictures later!

 Jenny if you read here tanks for making the BB so fun!!!!


----------



## jenseib

I guess my opinion is, who cares if "we" see the product. Our DD's feel loike princesses. They love the look and feel special. Yes they may be prettier without makeup, but they feel like a big girl doing this. So it's all for them, and we have to bite our tongues even though we don't like all the looks.
I took my DD to Libby Lu at Mall of America. Now the style she picked out wasn;t my favorite, and the girl didn't do that great of a job...but my DD thought she was a queen. And kept admiring herself in every window and mirror we passed. I had to try and duplicate it the next day. We were at a tractor pull of all things and she wanted to be beautiful there too. So I did it for her happiness.  She's only young once, and I want her to have great memories of things like this, that she really enjoys.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

DisDancerina said:


> Great news for BBB and us by Cali!
> But do you think the reason is due to Libby Lu going out of business?



actually no, I posted a couple months back that BBB would be coming to cali. It has been in the planning stages for some time. Plus with the great succses the BBB has been having with DTD and the Castle locals it was only a matter of time.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

Questions for you: How do you package dresses in suitcase without losing a bunch of the glitter etc.  Also how when doing BBB do you have them wear the dresses there or put them in a bag and have them change when they get there? Probably silly questions, but I really don't want to ruin their gorgeous dresses when I pack them up.  I am kicking myself for not leaving them in the nice packaging Mrs. B had them in.


----------



## eyor44

We were just there this past week. I took a couple dresses with us and packed them in a dress bag for the trip. They traveled fine. Most girls wore their dresses there, but you can change them after you get there. 
My DD fought me the entire way and didn't want to do it. I made her go and she loved it. She just hates doing new things that she is unsure about. Plus she thinks all the dresses are itchy. She finally picked the Belle dress and I bought her a Belle t-shirt to wear under it and she was fine. 
I took her to the castle and her FGMIT was Lordes. She was absolutely wonderful. I will post a pic as soon as I get them downloaded.


----------



## eyor44

mybubaloo said:


> Thank you for your response. I'm glad to know what to expect ahead of time. We're signed up for the castle package so I was hoping that DD would enjoy the entire experience (i.e. getting dressed, getting her picture taken etc) without getting too much make-up or hair product.
> 
> We were at Disney this weekend & had to come home early bcs she came down w/ an ear infection & fever. All she wanted to do was to see Cinderella & we didn't get a chance to do so. I'm hoping to make up for the dissapointment w the BBB & CRT on her birthday!



My DD didn't want the makeup, just the hair and nails. After the nails were done she was asked again about the makeup and still said no. They just put it in the bag for her to take home. 
The gel washes out surprising well. I expect to have to scrub or do two shampoos, but it came out very easily the first time. Of course this was after three days. She didn't want to lose the princess look.


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

We just got back from WDW on Saturday night.  They may all be gone now, but on Thursday night, in Fairy Treasures (a shop next to the castle), the really pretty Red Belle gown was marked down to 39.99.  They only had several of the larger sizes like 10 and 14 and several of the really small sizes like 2/3.  Good luck!


----------



## wmson2000

I took my children and grandchildren to wdw in May (12 of us in all).  My 4 yr old granddaughter, Kate, thought the Bibbidi Bobbidi Botique was the best part of the whole 10 day vacation.  Best $$ ever spent.





















and later that day, Kate and I on the Astro Orbiter












One funny thought I had (not sure if it's been mentioned in the 64 pages of this thread):  I was amused at how the "Bibbidi Bobbidi Botique Princesses" became automatically initiated into some kind of "secret club" or "princess sorority".  Here's what I mean. . . the rest of the day, whenever my grandaughter would walk past a fellow BBB princess on the streets of the MK, the communication would be, "Hi Cinderella" or "Hi Ariel".  No introductions were necessary.  The all knew each other and communication immediatly began.  Instant friends from around the globe . . .


----------



## DisDancerina

She's adorable!


----------



## ILIKEWDW

your girl is adorable!!!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

oh your photos are fab...looks like she had a ball!!
my daughter will be 3 next week, she was too young this year but we will definately be taking her on our June trip next year!!! 
thanks for sharing your photos!
my son wants to have something done too, are there any photos of boys "done up" out there that anyone can post!?


----------



## jenseib

What a doll!
I know this past trip in March I would notice the BBB girls more, and I made sure to tell each one how beautiful they looked and they would get these huge smiles!


----------



## annabug

oh my goodness............I am so excited about reading this thread......I would love to find a Aiel ball gown for my lil girl....
I tried to find Mrs B info..............can someone please send me her info?? i would truly appreciate it!!
annabug


----------



## jenseib

We need more pictures!!!!


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

My daughter has been saying that she wants Santa to bring her a Sleeping Beauty dress. (We already have Alice, Minnie, and Belle.) How warm are they? We'll be going to Disney in May and I worry she'll be too warm because it has sleeves.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I had my appointment last Sunday Dec. 14th! Even though I'm an older princess at 19 it was truly a magical experience and my FGMIT was AMAZING!
Here are some photos:






























Later at the hotel:


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I ordered a Ariel Ball gown dress from Mrs B and its got lost in the post


----------



## delmar411

mybubaloo said:


> It's not the actual hair product that bothers me, it's more the look. I would have no problem with DD having her hair done in an up-do using product, but I just don't like to see the product. I'm having a hard time explaining myself. There are some pictures I have seen here, I will try to go back & post, that I think look great, but sometimes I think the hair looks too crunchy/slicked back/too tight or something (I'm not finding the right words). I guess I just prefer DD's hair in a more natural look.
> 
> ETA: I love the way they did this little girl's hair. But none of the girls I have seen at Disney look as natural as this does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as the makeup goes, I have no problem with it, except that I think DD looks just as beautiful without it.



My younger DD's hair looked natural like that.  She has no bangs in the first place so of course her hair is all pulled back but they didn't use very much product in her hair at all.  When I took out the bobby pins it fell naturally back to normal, unlike my oldest who's hair even w/o the pins wasn't going anyplace! LOL 






here's when they were almost done and you see it's loose enough she has a few fly-aways.

and below is the next day.  You see how little product was used as her hair looks completely natural.






DD's hair is most of the way down her back so using tons of product to hold up very short hairs just wasn't necessary.  The bun was really nice and very soft.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Happy New Year to all my Dis friends! We've been back for a few weeks now from our most magical trip ever. I have to admit, I've been a bit down since I've been home.  My daughter and I knew it would happen. We spent our last night crying on Main Street wondering when we would be back. It's always so sad to leave. 

Well anyway, I decided to snap out of it and start posting some of our beautiful pictures. We had a wonderful time at the Castle BBB on Dec. 10. My DD had an appointment at 8:00AM then it was off to CRT at 9:15AM, but we did sneak in a ride on Cinderella's horse on the carousel. It was perfect! I hope you enjoy them.  

Here's some pictures on our way in to BBB. Being in the park at 8:00AM is amazing. There was nobody around and it was perfect for picture taking on Main Street. The photopass photographers were out too. 










Our Fairy Godmother in Training was Helen. She was such a sweatheart!














A little pixie dust...


----------



## QJ411

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I ordered a Ariel Ball gown dress from Mrs B and its got lost in the post



Oh no!  Hopefully, it'll get to you, maybe it was just delayed with the holiday stuff.  Good luck.



gabbyrosebud said:


> Happy New Year to all my Dis friends! We've been back for a few weeks now from our most magical trip ever. I have to admit, I've been a bit down since I've been home.  My daughter and I knew it would happen. We spent our last night crying on Main Street wondering when we would be back. It's always so sad to leave.
> 
> Well anyway, I decided to snap out of it and start posting some of our beautiful pictures. We had a wonderful time at the Castle BBB on Dec. 10. My DD had an appointment at 8:00AM then it was off to CRT at 9:15AM, but we did sneak in a ride on Cinderella's horse on the carousel. It was perfect! I hope you enjoy them.



Awww...it is always sad to leave; it seems to go by too quickly.  The photos look great, looks like DD had a blast!  


Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## blkhwks55

Can someone please pm me Mrs B's info.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## kabug

I would also like Mrs. B's info pm'd to me, please


----------



## joy13

Gabby - your daughter is beautiful!  Looks like a wonderful vacation!

THose asking about Ms B - that's actually a different thread - here's a link.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&page=48

The info is about halfway down the page - posted by Lilyfrog.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

QJ411 said:


> Awww...it is always sad to leave; it seems to go by too quickly.  The photos look great, looks like DD had a blast!



Thank you! She had such a magical day. We called it her "Princess Day". We had the appointment at 8:00AM, which I highly recommend to everyone, it was absolutely perfect. Nobody on Main Street, nobody in front of the Castle, and there was 3 of us in BBB. It seemed like we had the place to ourselves and the Photopass photographer too!  We went to CRT and 1900 Park Fare that night for dinner. These BBB girls do get a lot of attention though. She was asked quite a few times during the day if she could have her picture taken. She was a very happy girl! (I have to admit, so was my Mom, sister and I too. We're all princesses at heart right?  )



joy13 said:


> Gabby - your daughter is beautiful!  Looks like a wonderful vacation!



Thanks so much Joy! I think I enjoy these experiences even more than my DD. I never got to do these things when I was a little girl, so I cherish every memory I'm making with her. We didn't think we could top our last trip to Disney, but we did! This trip made all our dreams come true. It was amazing!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I have an appointment for DD at 8:10 am!      I can't wait!!!  Then lunch at CRT!


----------



## lilyfrog73

We also got our appt for 8:00am at the castle following with CRT breakfast. Looking so forward to it!!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

mi*vida*loca said:


> I have an appointment for DD at 8:10 am!      I can't wait!!!  Then lunch at CRT!



That's great! Have a wonderful time. I know that you'll love being one of the first of the day. The castle location is so pretty and elegant.  

Here are some more pictures from our visit in the early A.M.

Another work station





Pretty crown display 










The throne. Every princess should have their picture taken here.  





The royal proclamation


----------



## joy13

gabbyrosebud said:


> That's great! Have a wonderful time. I know that you'll love being one of the first of the day. The castle location is so pretty and elegant.
> 
> Here are some more pictures from our visit in the early A.M.
> 
> Another work station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty crown display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The throne. Every princess should have their picture taken here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The royal proclamation



My DD was 4 when we went last September and she wore a Cinderella dress - she also got her picture taken on Cinderella's horse.  When the CM's were walking around making sure everyone was ready - one said "Cinderella - you found your horse!"  Her eyes lite up - she was so excited!  I almost cried - it was so cool


----------



## lilyfrog73

Gabbyrosebud, thanks for sharing your pics!! She looks like she had a great time! This looks like so much fun!! I can't wait.


----------



## DizzyErin

Gabbyrosebud .. Your DD looks gorgeous in those pics .. I looved the crowns when we were there in April, what an amazing touch they are also agree with the throne piccy being a must have 

My DD9 the day of the pirate and princess party, dressed as Alice


----------



## gabbyrosebud

joy13 said:


> My DD was 4 when we went last September and she wore a Cinderella dress - she also got her picture taken on Cinderella's horse.  When the CM's were walking around making sure everyone was ready - one said "Cinderella - you found your horse!"  Her eyes lite up - she was so excited!  I almost cried - it was so cool



Awwwww, that's so sweet. I love these stories. She looks so pretty! Isn't it  fun to find Cinderella's horse. It's like we're in on this special "Dis" secret! The funny thing is the CM also said to DD, "Congratulations princess, you found Cinderella's special horse!" What memories our DDs have.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

lilyfrog73 said:


> Gabbyrosebud, thanks for sharing your pics!! She looks like she had a great time! This looks like so much fun!! I can't wait.



You're welcome!  She had the best time. What girl(or Mommy  ) wouldn't love to be treated like a princess for the day. You will absolutely love the experience. Have fun!  



DizzyErin said:


> Gabbyrosebud .. Your DD looks gorgeous in those pics .. I looved the crowns when we were there in April, what an amazing touch they are also agree with the throne piccy being a must have
> 
> My DD9 the day of the pirate and princess party, dressed as Alice



Your DD looks beautiful! I love that Alice dress. I was tempted on getting one for my DD, but we already had 3 dresses for her to wear. My DD would dress up every day at Disney. It just adds to the magic of it.  

Thanks for your kind words about my DD. You're very sweet!


----------



## eyor44

I took my DD to the BBB at the Castle November 26. She had an 8:00am appointment and was the first princess of the day. She wasn't to keen on going, but I told her we had to go to the castle to cancel the appt as they didn't have a phone. Once she saw everything in the "closet" especially the shoes, she changed her mind. She was fine with the hair and nails, but didn't want any makeup. They offered it to her a couple of times, but didn't push it. They did put the makeup in her bag to take home. Here are a few of the pics. 
In the dressing room





Getting started





She's happy now










Nails also, but no makeup










The reveal





Lourdes - FGIT





The portraits


----------



## joy13

eyor44 said:


> I took my DD to the BBB at the Castle November 26. She had an 8:00am appointment and was the first princess of the day. She wasn't to keen on going, but I told her we had to go to the castle to cancel the appt as they didn't have a phone. Once she saw everything in the "closet" especially the shoes, she changed her mind. She was fine with the hair and nails, but didn't want any makeup. They offered it to her a couple of times, but didn't push it. They did put the makeup in her bag to take home. Here are a few of the pics.
> In the dressing room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nails also, but no makeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lourdes - FGIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The portraits



Great pictures - she looks beautiful!


----------



## QJ411

joy13 said:


> Her eyes lite up - she was so excited!  I almost cried - it was so cool



I love those 'magical moments', I get all teary eyed too whenever something tiny yet special like that happens.  It's seeing the excitement and magic through the kiddos' eyes that gets me all choked up.



eyor44 said:


> I took my DD to the BBB at the Castle November 26. She had an 8:00am appointment and was the first princess of the day. She wasn't to keen on going, but I told her we had to go to the castle to cancel the appt as they didn't have a phone. Once she saw everything in the "closet" especially the shoes, she changed her mind. She was fine with the hair and nails, but didn't want any makeup. They offered it to her a couple of times, but didn't push it. They did put the makeup in her bag to take home.



Those photos came out great!  Your DD is super cute in the Belle Costume!

I'm bummed I couldn't get an early appointment for DD, sounds like it would be awesome to get an appointment when it's nice and quiet.  But we're still excited to give it a try, we can't wait!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Awwww, she looks so pretty eyor44!


----------



## shan2885

We'll be staying off-property this time and we'll be going to BBB on April 7th which also happens to be a morning EMH day.  I see that the BBB opens at 8am but the park will also be opening at 8am for EMH. Can I still get in the park early with our BBB reservation or would EMH affect that? 

Thanks
Shannon


----------



## CharacterFan

shan2885 said:


> We'll be staying off-property this time and we'll be going to BBB on April 7th which also happens to be a morning EMH day.  I see that the BBB opens at 8am but the park will also be opening at 8am for EMH. Can I still get in the park early with our BBB reservation or would EMH affect that?
> 
> Thanks
> Shannon



You can get in with your BBB reservation. Be sure to have your reservation number handy as you may get asked for it.


----------



## lilyfrog73

eyor44, your pics are great!! We have an 8am appt at the castle as well.


----------



## shan2885

CharacterFan said:


> You can get in with your BBB reservation. Be sure to have your reservation number handy as you may get asked for it.



Thanks! I thought that would be the case but just wanted to double-check. We're trying to avoid EMH days but this will be my daughter's 5th birthday and we have to be at Magic Kingdom on that day.


----------



## eyor44

joy13 said:


> Great pictures - she looks beautiful!


Thank you



QJ411 said:


> I love those 'magical moments', I get all teary eyed too whenever something tiny yet special like that happens.  It's seeing the excitement and magic through the kiddos' eyes that gets me all choked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Those photos came out great!  Your DD is super cute in the Belle Costume!
> 
> I'm bummed I couldn't get an early appointment for DD, sounds like it would be awesome to get an appointment when it's nice and quiet.  But we're still excited to give it a try, we can't wait!


thank you, we were the first in, but by the time we came out of the dressing room the make over room was full!



gabbyrosebud said:


> Awwww, she looks so pretty eyor44!


thank you also



lilyfrog73 said:


> eyor44, your pics are great!! We have an 8am appt at the castle as well.


Thank you

The first set of photos taken weren't very good. She just wasn't responding to the photographer. When she was just about done another photographer walked up as it was shift change time. I asked the second one to stand behind the one taking photos and make faces at her, anything to get her to smile. It took a couple more shot, but suddenly she was smiling and having fun. They were more than willing to do all of the shots again. It was very hard to chose which ones I wanted for the package. I'm glad they will add all of them to the photopass card.


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi we have been to BBB twice and of course we are planning on going again on our next trip .. 1 difference this time we have a boy going .. now i have seen that boys can get gel etc etc done .. My questions are, is this in BBB or the barber's? If it is BBB will he still feel boyish in that girl heaven  ??


----------



## eyor44

DizzyErin said:


> Hi we have been to BBB twice and of course we are planning on going again on our next trip .. 1 difference this time we have a boy going .. now i have seen that boys can get gel etc etc done .. My questions are, is this in BBB or the barber's? If it is BBB will he still feel boyish in that girl heaven  ??



I've heard you can get them done at either place.


----------



## joy13

Yes, you can get the "cool dude" at either place and they are the same price.


----------



## DizzyErin

eyor44 said:


> I've heard you can get them done at either place.





joy13 said:


> Yes, you can get the "cool dude" at either place and they are the same price.



Thanks very much both of you .. I guess the barber shop would be less girly so just depends if he's bothered about the girliness of BBB   well he has 2 sisters so he's used to it 

Ooh another quick question Joy13 you mention them being the same price do you know how much it is?

And does anybody have pics or shall i scroll back through this thread  
Thanks again ladies


----------



## Bella O

We're just back, went for broke with the Castle Package......it was some of the best money we've ever spent   My dd, age 5, loved, loved, loved it!  It was so special!  If I can figure out how to do it, I'll post some pics.  She decided to be "pretty in pink" - Sleeping Beauty outfit, pink hair, pink nails - and she loved the makeup (am I going to be in trouble when she's a teen? 
Because I had already scheduled some other special things, and she really doesn't like when her hair is "too tight" I almost didn't do it.  I'm sure glad we did.  It was a priceless moment (and she wore her pink hair as long as I let her!)


----------



## DizznyChick

my friend is taking her grand daughter to bbb and was wondering about tipping.  is it just 1 person who does the nails/hair/makeup and if not does she tip seperately? if its only 1 person what would be appropriate-or even if its different people for each service?


----------



## nicki.momof3

Confused about hairstyles????

I have read lots of this post but I am still confused about hairstyles.   I see tons of "cinderella do's" with the tight crown and bun.  

My daughter wants long wavy hair like belle.  Is that one of the options?  She has shorter hair but I think I read they do extentions?

Is it possible to have a Belle do?


----------



## Disneyvirg

Is it 90 days like dining, or still 180 days?  TGM has it listed as 180 days.


----------



## nicki.momof3

Disneyvirg said:


> Is it 90 days like dining, or still 180 days?  TGM has it listed as 180 days.



Everything with the exception of grand gatherings is 90 days now under the new system.


----------



## jenseib

nicki.momof3 said:


> Confused about hairstyles????
> 
> I have read lots of this post but I am still confused about hairstyles.   I see tons of "cinderella do's" with the tight crown and bun.
> 
> My daughter wants long wavy hair like belle.  Is that one of the options?  She has shorter hair but I think I read they do extentions?
> 
> Is it possible to have a Belle do?




There are only 3 styles to chose from one is th bun, one is all oulled back with a colored  (like pnik) extension and one is all pulled back with a solid natural ahir color extension.  I think they show the pictures on the first page?


----------



## jenseib

Here is a link to the brochure. It is post 155

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1333944&page=11


----------



## Sazzo'sMommy

Do they offer any of the fairies/pixies outfits from the Tinkerbell movie?  If so, does anyone have pictures of those costumes?  DD has a BBB time of 8:00 on 4/5 and she wants to be one of Tinker Bell's friends!  I need to plan to either buy the outfit before or know that I can get it there!  Thanks!


----------



## eyor44

Sazzo'sMommy said:


> Do they offer any of the fairies/pixies outfits from the Tinkerbell movie?  If so, does anyone have pictures of those costumes?  DD has a BBB time of 8:00 on 4/5 and she wants to be one of Tinker Bell's friends!  I need to plan to either buy the outfit before or know that I can get it there!  Thanks!




Are you going to the castle or Downtown Disney? They only had TinkerBell at the Castle when we were there in November. Downtown Disney has more outftits to choose from.


----------



## NHMom4

I have read about 40 pages and tried to search but no luck.  Once upon a time I read there was a pirate princess option.  Was it at the Castle or DTD?  What is the hair do?  Thanks!


----------



## AngieBelle

NHMom4 said:


> I have read about 40 pages and tried to search but no luck.  Once upon a time I read there was a pirate princess option.  Was it at the Castle or DTD?  What is the hair do?  Thanks!



There is no actual pirate princess hairdo. However, there is a pirate hairpiece for the Disney Diva hairstyle- it's black with white streaks and the skull 'n crossbones.  Most FGITs only show it if requested or if the girl is dressed like a pirate.


----------



## jenseib

Sazzo'sMommy said:


> Do they offer any of the fairies/pixies outfits from the Tinkerbell movie?  If so, does anyone have pictures of those costumes?  DD has a BBB time of 8:00 on 4/5 and she wants to be one of Tinker Bell's friends!  I need to plan to either buy the outfit before or know that I can get it there!  Thanks!




You most likely will find it cheaper at home though.


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi please forgive me if this has been asked and answered

Is BBB now under the 90 days reservation aswell?

TIA


----------



## Bella O

There is no pirate princess dress, just the headpiece.  Also, you can get other fairy costumes at the store in the Hall of Frame tent - but at the castle location they just have tinkerbell.


----------



## lilyfrog73

DizzyErin said:


> Hi please forgive me if this has been asked and answered
> 
> Is BBB now under the 90 days reservation aswell?
> 
> TIA



Yes it is.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

does anyone have a photo of the pirate head piece thing???


----------



## JWeigant

OK - my almost 4 year old has an appt at 8:05am on 3/6.  We have breakfast after that at CRT at 10:30...

My questions is this, we have the castle package, the middle one.  Because we have lots of princess dresses at home.  do you just bring it with you to the front of the park?  They'll let you just walk in with the dress?

Also - what do you do with it once you actually get inside BBB - do they have a place where they can put the dress on?  And, do they treat the girls any differently since they are not spending as much $$ by wearing a dress they brought from home??

Finally, where do you go for the photoshoot?  Exposition Hall?

Thanks for all the help!  It's just me and my daughter, so I'm trying to make sure I understand everything before we go...


----------



## mom22bless

I would do the barber shop for boys.


Here is some pics of my son.  (He didn't want pixie dust)











Here is DD after BBB.











DizzyErin said:


> Hi we have been to BBB twice and of course we are planning on going again on our next trip .. 1 difference this time we have a boy going .. now i have seen that boys can get gel etc etc done .. My questions are, is this in BBB or the barber's? If it is BBB will he still feel boyish in that girl heaven  ??


----------



## DizzyErin

lilyfrog73 said:


> Yes it is.



Thankyou very much, now to work out when that is  



mom22bless said:


> I would do the barber shop for boys.



Ooh great thanks very much, we probably will


----------



## JWeigant

OK - my almost 4 year old has an appt at 8:05am on 3/6. We have breakfast after that at CRT at 10:30...

My questions is this, we have the castle package, the middle one. Because we have lots of princess dresses at home. do you just bring it with you to the front of the park? They'll let you just walk in with the dress?

Also - what do you do with it once you actually get inside BBB - do they have a place where they can put the dress on? And, do they treat the girls any differently since they are not spending as much $$ by wearing a dress they brought from home??

Finally, where do you go for the photoshoot? Exposition Hall?

Thanks for all the help! It's just me and my daughter, so I'm trying to make sure I understand everything before we go...


----------



## DizzyErin

JWeigant said:


> OK - my almost 4 year old has an appt at 8:05am on 3/6. We have breakfast after that at CRT at 10:30...
> 
> My questions is this, we have the castle package, the middle one. Because we have lots of princess dresses at home. do you just bring it with you to the front of the park? They'll let you just walk in with the dress?
> Yes
> 
> Also - what do you do with it once you actually get inside BBB - do they have a place where they can put the dress on? And, do they treat the girls any differently since they are not spending as much $$ by wearing a dress they brought from home??
> They have a changing room, My DD has never done the full package and has always been treated like a proper princess for sure
> 
> Finally, where do you go for the photoshoot? Exposition Hall?
> Ooh yes i think that's where it is to the left of Main st where the Goofy statue is
> 
> Thanks for all the help! It's just me and my daughter, so I'm trying to make sure I understand everything before we go...



Have a great time


----------



## yrdlyprincess

Hi- I'm sure that this is on here somewhere! Last time we were down we did DTD's BBB & the photo session there...I just wanted to see people's pcitures from MK BBB photo session --is it only outside??? or is there an indoor studio like at DTD--btw when & where is the boys "studio" & did it open--hope it's something piratey!!


----------



## jenseib

JWeigant said:


> OK - my almost 4 year old has an appt at 8:05am on 3/6.  We have breakfast after that at CRT at 10:30...
> 
> My questions is this, we have the castle package, the middle one.  Because we have lots of princess dresses at home.  do you just bring it with you to the front of the park?  They'll let you just walk in with the dress?
> 
> Also - what do you do with it once you actually get inside BBB - do they have a place where they can put the dress on?  And, do they treat the girls any differently since they are not spending as much $$ by wearing a dress they brought from home??
> 
> Finally, where do you go for the photoshoot?  Exposition Hall?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!  It's just me and my daughter, so I'm trying to make sure I understand everything before we go...



With an appointment that early I would just have her wear it there.


----------



## MNRMommy

JWeigant said:


> My questions is this, we have the castle package, the middle one. Because we have lots of princess dresses at home. do you just bring it with you to the front of the park? They'll let you just walk in with the dress?



We allways bring several of DD's dresses when we go and sometimes I pack them in our backpack and she changes at some point during the day and others she just wears it all day long.  She spent several days of our vacation running around in princess dresses and all the CM's mad huge fusses over the princess.  She even got picked for Captain Jacks tutorial simply because apparently every pirate tutorial needs a princess  So basically no one anywhere is going to stop you from bringing your princess dresses wherever you want at Disney.


----------



## DizzyErin

yrdlyprincess said:


> Hi- I'm sure that this is on here somewhere! Last time we were down we did DTD's BBB & the photo session there...I just wanted to see people's pcitures from MK BBB photo session --is it only outside??? or is there an indoor studio like at DTD--btw when & where is the boys "studio" & did it open--hope it's something piratey!!



Hi my DD had these done last April, it's in Exposition hall and the photographer put her in different poses, on a couch and standing etc. Can't help about the boys i'm afraid


----------



## MNRMommy

Ohhhh I thought the pictures were taken right there at BBB, where is the studio at DTD?  Also, if you go the MK BBB is your portrait session immediately following or at a later time?


----------



## yrdlyprincess

MNRMommy said:


> Ohhhh I thought the pictures were taken right there at BBB, where is the studio at DTD?  Also, if you go the MK BBB is your portrait session immediately following or at a later time?



The one at DTD is inside Team Mickey- it looks like it is the same as the one in MK (has the couch & all)


----------



## mom22bless

The Photopass person took pictures of my son after my daughter at Exposition hall after BBB in MK.  Then she took some of both of them together.  I didn't take any with my camera, and I haven't ordered my CD I preordered yet or I'd post them.  I just asked her if she minded.  I don't even think you HAVE to go to BBB.


----------



## Blaze12

What color options are available for the Pop Princess style, does anyone know?


----------



## DizzyErin

Blaze12 said:


> What color options are available for the Pop Princess style, does anyone know?



My DD has had this done twice .. The first time was at DTD and she got blue .. The second time was at MK and she wanted blue but they didn't have it so she had pink, which was kind of a shame as she was dressed as Alice .. They also offered her a multicoloured one


----------



## nicki.momof3

mom22bless said:


> The Photopass person took pictures of my son after my daughter at Exposition hall after BBB in MK.  Then she took some of both of them together.  I didn't take any with my camera, and I haven't ordered my CD I preordered yet or I'd post them.  I just asked her if she minded.  I don't even think you HAVE to go to BBB.



Where is Exposition hall?  

I also thought the photopass people took them at the castle.  Glad it was cleared up.


----------



## sydprincess

Does anyone else have a squirmy 3 year old? I'm concerned that my DD3 MIGHT not sit for her entire session. I'm still going to try, so I'm wondering what others have done when this has happened to them. Any suggestions?


----------



## jenseib

I beleive that most session aren't very long. And from what I have heard, most girls sit well gor the FGIT. Much better than they ever would for their mothers.  LOL!


----------



## sydprincess

Okay, good to know! Thanks!


----------



## nicki.momof3

If so were is it and what is it called?  We are going in April.


----------



## noahdove

We must remember that the FGIT have "magic"


----------



## bsusanmb

sydprincess said:


> Does anyone else have a squirmy 3 year old? I'm concerned that my DD3 MIGHT not sit for her entire session. I'm still going to try, so I'm wondering what others have done when this has happened to them. Any suggestions?



My granddaughter was 3 and she is always in motion and always talking...she sat perfectly still and was in awe...never said a word.  She was done in less than 15 minutes...hair, makeup and nails.  While one was doing her hair, one was doing her nails, and she was really into the nails.  I think you will be fine.


----------



## Kion10

Can the birthday card be used at BBB?


----------



## eyor44

The photo session can be any time after the BBB, just on the same day. The Exposition Hall is to the right after you pass under the train bridge when entering the park. There is a Goofy statue on a bench in front of it. By Tony's restaurant.
Look for this statue:





couple of the photos from the studio










We bought this dress at the BBB, but on other days, I also took dresses in with me to the various parks. She changed clothes most days we were there depending on what we were doing.


----------



## dawnedwards

This may have already been covered in the thread, but I couldn't easily find it. Is BBB still booking 180 days or are they like ADR's only going 90 days out. I have called twice to ask, but am getting tired of holding for 10 minutes just to ask this question.

Thanks


----------



## DizzyErin

dawnedwards said:


> This may have already been covered in the thread, but I couldn't easily find it. Is BBB still booking 180 days or are they like ADR's only going 90 days out. I have called twice to ask, but am getting tired of holding for 10 minutes just to ask this question.
> 
> Thanks



Hi i asked exactly the same thing hahah on the last page and yeh it is now 90 days too


----------



## dawnedwards

One of the things that I like about the BBB is that you can keep the magic going past the first day.

My DD has been 2x and will be going again in June. We usually go to BBB early in the vacation and then dress her up again later.

She usually gets the package with the curly fake hair. We just put her hair back up in a bun and re attach the hair.

The BBB also give you the makeup and face jewels to take home so we do up her face again too.

Here she is after her BBB appointment






Then the next day after I re did her hair






. . . and a few days later on our way to CRT for Breakfast


----------



## joy13

dawnedwards said:


> One of the things that I like about the BBB is that you can keep the magic going past the first day.
> 
> My DD has been 2x and will be going again in June. We usually go to BBB early in the vacation and then dress her up again later.
> 
> She usually gets the package with the curly fake hair. We just put her hair back up in a bun and re attach the hair.
> 
> The BBB also give you the makeup and face jewels to take home so we do up her face again too.
> 
> Here she is after her BBB appointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the next day after I re did her hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and a few days later on our way to CRT for Breakfast




She is so cute!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

dawnedwards said:


> One of the things that I like about the BBB is that you can keep the magic going past the first day.
> 
> My DD has been 2x and will be going again in June. We usually go to BBB early in the vacation and then dress her up again later.
> 
> She usually gets the package with the curly fake hair. We just put her hair back up in a bun and re attach the hair.
> 
> The BBB also give you the makeup and face jewels to take home so we do up her face again too.
> 
> Here she is after her BBB appointment



This face says it all! What a cutie!


----------



## darkcrystal

I read above that the reservation window for the BBB is now 90 days as well.  Yay!  

However, my question... is the BBB like dining ADRs, in that if you have a valid on-site reservation, you can make your reservations 90 days out, plus 10 days into your vacation?  Or is it just a straight 90 day window?

I would like to know because I want to try to get an early AM Magic Kingdom BBB appointment for my stepdaughter's birthday   so I need to know whether or not to call on Sunday or next Friday!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nicki.momof3

darkcrystal said:


> I read above that the reservation window for the BBB is now 90 days as well.  Yay!
> 
> However, my question... is the BBB like dining ADRs, in that if you have a valid on-site reservation, you can make your reservations 90 days out, plus 10 days into your vacation?  Or is it just a straight 90 day window?
> 
> I would like to know because I want to try to get an early AM Magic Kingdom BBB appointment for my stepdaughter's birthday   so I need to know whether or not to call on Sunday or next Friday!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Yes BBB reservations are the same as ADR reservations.  90 days out plus you can make up to 10 days worth of reservations if you are staying on site.  The childrens pirate cruises also work the same way.  All reservations can be made by calling the dining # (I made BBB, cool dude, pirate cruise, and all my ADR's by calling on my 90 days.)


----------



## darkcrystal

GREAT!  Thanks nicki!!  I'll be sure to call early on Sunday then.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> does anyone have a photo of the pirate head piece thing???


bumping up my question incase anyone knows!


----------



## jphouse

Here's some from our Gransd Gathering trip in April.  That night was a Princess and Pirate Party.  DD3 fell asleep right after studio pictures, she was not very cooperative for the studio pics.


----------



## 1supamom

nicki.momof3 said:


> If so were is it and what is it called?  We are going in April.



We are also going in April.  Does anyone have info on the boy boutique?


----------



## BrennaM

My mother, myself, my sister in law and both my daughters all went and found our inner princesses this past Nov.  We had a lot of fun getting all beautiful, and then partied that night at the MVMCP.  

Everyone washed their hair the next morn, but my youngest kept going with the hairpieces, so I used tons of hairspray and thankfully kept all the bobbypins.  She even wore my hairpiece at one point as you can see in the last picture!

Just to show you that you don't have to be a wee one to get yourself done up.  We had the whole boutique buzzing about how wonderful it was that all the girls had a fun day out together.

btw for those questioning about short hair, both my mother and I have REALLY short hair.


----------



## strmtroopr96

BrennaM said:


> My mother, myself, my sister in law and both my daughters all went and found our inner princesses this past Nov.  We had a lot of fun getting all beautiful, and then partied that night at the MVMCP.
> 
> Everyone washed their hair the next morn, but my youngest kept going with the hairpieces, so I used tons of hairspray and thankfully kept all the bobbypins.  She even wore my hairpiece at one point as you can see in the last picture!
> 
> Just to show you that you don't have to be a wee one to get yourself done up.  We had the whole boutique buzzing about how wonderful it was that all the girls had a fun day out together.
> 
> btw for those questioning about short hair, both my mother and I have REALLY short hair.



*Your group photos are all super cute!! Looks like you had a great time!  *


----------



## jenseib

We are booked.  We decided today to go to WDW (instead of the cruise, which I wanted to do, but DH didn't).  so we have a March 9th appointment at the castle for 1:30.  How backed up are they at this time?  I didn't want to book too early as we will be staying late at HS the night before, so we'll need DD to sleep in.


----------



## lnh'smom

I'm sure these questions have been asked many times, but I just don't have time to read through all the posts. If you get the $200 package, what do they mean by accessories? Do they help you pick things out, is it all on your own? Do they just "do" their hair or do they show the girls pictures, etc? TIA


----------



## jenseib

One other thing.  Where exactly is it that they get the photoshoot done at MK?  Last year we had planned to do DTD so I knew where ti was, but never paid much attention to MK.  I think Exposition hall?  But I have no clue where that is either.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

yeah it is in exposition hall


----------



## jenseib

Where exactly is that?


----------



## jphouse

jenseib said:


> Where exactly is that?



When you walk into the park through the tunnels, it is off to your right as soon as you exit.


----------



## dawnedwards

accessories usually include a crown and wand to match the princess costume. We did that package for DD the first year, but she hated the crown and only carried the wand for a few minutes.

Now that you can get a photo shoot anyways we get her the hair, makeup and nails package and buy the dress/shoes and little tiara separately from one of the gift shops. She gets everything she wants and we don't have to buy what we don't need.

Also the first year at DTD BBB they did not have a lot of sizes despite the store (where BBB is located) having everything. DD had to be Cinderella b/c that was all they had in stock in her little size. This way she can go to the big store inside the park, get what she needs and head over to BBB for her appointment.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

delete. sorry!


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

We are going to the BBB iduring our Feb trip.  My DD 6 and my DSD 11 are both getting made over.  My DD6 has had this done before and loved it she got made over as Jasmine and this year she wants to be Tink.  DD11 wants the hair and make up but isn't sure about a dress.  She is a shy girl and old beyond her years but I think once she's been in the world a few days she will relax and want to dress up.  I have offered to buy her a dress in her size before we go but she won't make up her mind.  My concern are that at her age she won't get a dress in BBB to fit as she wears clothes for age 13 and not 11-12years.  I know that there is an issue in the park with older girls dressing up as princesses and I have it in my head that the BBB dresses only go up to size 11-12.  Will she be able to get a dress to fit or not?

Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Ang_Park

I have a question about long hair, my DD3 has hair down her back. How can they put her hair in a bun without it being huge?


----------



## jenseib

jphouse said:


> When you walk into the park through the tunnels, it is off to your right as soon as you exit.



Thanks.

I think they have a few costumes that go to size 14.  But only like 2 maybe.  I am thinking one is Jasmine.  Maybe buy her one from home that you think she wil llike, If she ends up not likeing it, just sell it on ebay.


----------



## DisneyLover75

Do you tip the stylist? (Sorry if this has been asked and answered already, but I was contemplating going to this, and I want to know how much to budget in for it.)


----------



## jphouse

Ang_Park said:


> I have a question about long hair, my DD3 has hair down her back. How can they put her hair in a bun without it being huge?



DD just turned 3 when we went.  She had hair down her back.  She has thin hair like DH.  I don't think her bun was big at all.  Here's pic from after BBB and a pic showing what legnth her hair is.


----------



## Ang_Park

Thanks, but what did they do with all her hair?


----------



## CharacterFan

Ang_Park said:


> Thanks, but what did they do with all her hair?



They roll it into a bun. They put it in a high ponytail and then roll it.


----------



## jphouse

Ang_Park said:


> Thanks, but what did they do with all her hair?



They roll it like PP said.  They put rubberbands going all the way down the ponytail to keep all of the hair together before they roll up into the bun.  I probably took out atleast 8 clear rubberbands.  See pic.  They also used ALOT of hairspray and gel.  I thought I was going to have to wash her hair atleast 3 time to get it all out.  It only took once.


----------



## strmtroopr96

Mrs Hobbes said:


> We are going to the BBB iduring our Feb trip.  My DD 6 and my DSD 11 are both getting made over.  My DD6 has had this done before and loved it she got made over as Jasmine and this year she wants to be Tink.  DD11 wants the hair and make up but isn't sure about a dress.  She is a shy girl and old beyond her years but I think once she's been in the world a few days she will relax and want to dress up.  I have offered to buy her a dress in her size before we go but she won't make up her mind.  My concern are that at her age she won't get a dress in BBB to fit as she wears clothes for age 13 and not 11-12years.  I know that there is an issue in the park with older girls dressing up as princesses and I have it in my head that the BBB dresses only go up to size 11-12.  Will she be able to get a dress to fit or not?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give




*I bought my 9 yr old DD a Snow White costume that is a size 14/16. Emily is a  tall and solid girl and it fit her well and the top is nice and stretchy so it was comfy too. I bought it on Ebay from the seller often mentioned here and it was New W/ Tags from Disneyland but I only paid $22 shipped. *


----------



## 1supamom

DisneyLover75 said:


> Do you tip the stylist? (Sorry if this has been asked and answered already, but I was contemplating going to this, and I want to know how much to budget in for it.)



Hi, Do you tip the stylist???   I'm assuming yes but would like to know for sure?  Has anyone been lately?

Also, where is the boutique at Magic Kingdom? Is it in the castle? Thanks!!


----------



## jenseib

yes, you can tip, 15-20 % just like at a regular salon.  But remember it is only really needed for the service, not the dresses you buy. So even if you get the 200 dollar package, you are really getting 60 dollars in service for hair and nails.

It is in the castle. The back side. We took a peek in there last year and it looks like it gets really crowded. DTD on the other hand was pretty slow. I actually would rahter go to that one, but it was just going to be more convenient for us to do the castle this year.

Anyone who's been there recently...How far are the ygetting back up (in minutes) by early afternoon. We have a 1:30 and hope to do the photo session as well, and then head over to 1900 park Fair for a 4:40 reservation. I'm sure we'll have plenty of time, but we also will probably run into parade traffic at some time too. Plus I don;t know how well DH will behave if we have to wait.  LOL!  Will they give you an aproximate time on what they think the wait will be, that way I can send at least DH off to do some stuff on his own. I know DD will get buggy too, but I figure we can ride the carrousel.


----------



## 1supamom

jenseib said:


> yes, you can tip, 15-20 % just like at a regular salon.  But remember it is only really needed for the service, not the dresses you buy. So even if you get the 200 dollar package, you are really getting 60 dollars in service for hair and nails.
> 
> It is in the castle. The back side. We took a peek in there last year and it looks like it gets really crowded. DTD on the other hand was pretty slow. I actually would rahter go to that one, but it was just going to be more convenient for us to do the castle this year.
> 
> Anyone who's been there recently...How far are the ygetting back up (in minutes) by early afternoon. We have a 1:30 and hope to do the photo session as well, and then head over to 1900 park Fair for a 4:40 reservation. I'm sure we'll have plenty of time, but we also will probably run into parade traffic at some time too. Plus I don;t know how well DH will behave if we have to wait.  LOL!  Will they give you an aproximate time on what they think the wait will be, that way I can send at least DH off to do some stuff on his own. I know DD will get buggy too, but I figure we can ride the carrousel.



Thanks!!!


----------



## jenseib

Anyone who's been to the MK one recently, did they give you a hassle about just putting your photoshoot at Exposition hall on your photopass and not buying pictures. I read in the past a few had trouble.


----------



## MeghanNRileysMom

Can someone PM me the ebay store name for Mrs B's dresses?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mimi'sgirl

I would also like Mrs. B.'s info. Can someone please PM me the info. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Happy Elf

I'm considering taking my DD to BBB when we go in June.  My DD has really curly, kinda short hair.  Will they be able to do anything with it?


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> Anyone who's been to the MK one recently, did they give you a hassle about just putting your photoshoot at Exposition hall on your photopass and not buying pictures. I read in the past a few had trouble.



We had no issues - but that was in September of 2007.


----------



## DisneyLover75

Hi..

Ok, so a pp mentioned tipping about 15 to 20%, like in a restaurant.

I am fine with this arrangement, if that's how it works, but when I asked a CM about that this morning (before I read pp's post) she said no, it's a position in which they can't accept tips, like they would in a salon. 

So now I'm confused.


----------



## joy13

DisneyLover75 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Ok, so a pp mentioned tipping about 15 to 20%, like in a restaurant.
> 
> I am fine with this arrangement, if that's how it works, but when I asked a CM about that this morning (before I read pp's post) she said no, it's a position in which they can't accept tips, like they would in a salon.
> 
> So now I'm confused.



Originally that was the policy - but it changed in 9/07 when the castle location opened.  The CM you talked to may not be aware of that.  If you would like to tip - take some cash with you - all they can do is say no.


----------



## Sazzo'sMommy

Could someone also PM me Mrs. B's ebay store name?  I have her seller name, but it doesn't help me as I search for her costumes!  Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

DisneyLover75 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Ok, so a pp mentioned tipping about 15 to 20%, like in a restaurant.
> 
> I am fine with this arrangement, if that's how it works, but when I asked a CM about that this morning (before I read pp's post) she said no, it's a position in which they can't accept tips, like they would in a salon.
> 
> So now I'm confused.




I was that poster and I didn;t mention restuarant, but 15-20 % like a SALON.  I think the CM you talked to is clueless. I might be reading waht you wrote wrong, but was she saying that salons don't recieve tips as well? (they do and depend on them)
But yes It's been about a year now they they started accepting them. But from what I have read it has to be cash and handed directly to you FGIT.


----------



## joy13

Bump


----------



## Madzac

Does anyone know if you can use your disney visa rewards card at BBB?  My DD would love this...


----------



## joy13

Madzac said:


> Does anyone know if you can use your disney visa rewards card at BBB?  My DD would love this...



I don't see why not?  It's owned by Disney.


----------



## noahdove

Are there just hairstyle pictures? I am curious as I would like to figure out what my little neice would like...thank you for the info


----------



## joy13

If you look throughout this thread, there are pictures of all 3 hairstyles.  Here's another thread that has the update costumes and a picture of the brochure, though I think the pictures of Dis kids throughout the two threads are more accurate than the pictures on the brochure.  There are 3 hairstyles to choose from - the FGIT can only do those 3.

Here's the other thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384


----------



## eyor44

I used my Disney rewards card with no problem. You can use the rewards card pretty much any where in the World.

I tipped my DD FGMIT. I used one of the tipping envelopes I found here on the boards. I also tipped the FGMIT who did her nails. I didn't realize there would be two or I would have had two envelopes. Tip if you feel like it. Some are better than others, just like anywheres. They both seemed surprised and thanked me. I didn't make a big deal of it and neither did they.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

I didn't tip mine- but that was back in Sept 07- it's good to know this so I can be prepared when we go in Nov, and like the other poster said- the worst they can say is "no".


----------



## tnmom25

jenseib said:


> Anyone who's been to the MK one recently, did they give you a hassle about just putting your photoshoot at Exposition hall on your photopass and not buying pictures. I read in the past a few had trouble.



We were there in December and had no trouble whatsoever.  They didn't even act like I had another option, they just took the photopass and that was it.

Here's a few of our pics, Snow White is my dd and Cinderella is my gdd

Trying to choose a style LOL


----------



## jenseib

They are so cute, and they look like sisters.  So one is your grand DD?  so that makes one the aunt of the other?  How cute!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Hi Ladies, Please pm me w/ any info or costume photos you so that I can update the first page. 

thanks 
mandy


----------



## jenseib

I'm going in March, so I'll post them then


----------



## joy13

tnmom25 said:


> We were there in December and had no trouble whatsoever.  They didn't even act like I had another option, they just took the photopass and that was it.
> 
> Here's a few of our pics, Snow White is my dd and Cinderella is my gdd
> 
> Trying to choose a style LOL




I love that they are in their work dresses first - what a great idea!

Now Jeni - I was thinking it stood for Goddaughter.  We'll see which it is


----------



## haley123

tnmom25 said:


> We were there in December and had no trouble whatsoever.  They didn't even act like I had another option, they just took the photopass and that was it.
> 
> Here's a few of our pics, Snow White is my dd and Cinderella is my gdd
> 
> Trying to choose a style LOL



They're so adorable.


----------



## eyor44

tnmom25 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these dresses!


----------



## tnmom25

jenseib said:


> They are so cute, and they look like sisters.  So one is your grand DD?  so that makes one the aunt of the other?  How cute!



Yep, Cinderella is my grandaughter.  They are 2 months apart. Gdd looks a lot like her dad (my ds) so it makes sense that they look like sisters, my dd3 looks liker her brother sometimes.



eyor44 said:


> I love these dresses!



Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

Question!... I hear some people talk about the rose garden. Now is this a spot ofr just BBB people ,or can anyone go?  And it just happnes to be a nice spot to go after BBB. I just want to get as many pics of DD dressed up and dolled up, so maybe we'll try to do both the rose garden and exposition hall.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> Question!... I hear some people talk about the rose garden. Now is this a spot ofr just BBB people ,or can anyone go?  And it just happnes to be a nice spot to go after BBB. I just want to get as many pics of DD dressed up and dolled up, so maybe we'll try to do both the rose garden and exposition hall.



I think anyone can go there - I've always missed it to though.


----------



## thecapells

Heres an excerpt from my trip report about DDs surprise visit to the BBB with lots of pics!
I figured you would all enjoy it on this thread.
The rest of the trip report can be found at the link in my signature...

As soon as we walked into the lobby of the BBB and she saw the other kids getting all gussied up,
the little light bulb went off in her head and she got all quiet and smiley just anticipating what was to come next! 
After checking in, we met our fairy godmother (Ill call her FG).
She seemed pretty nice- but not as in character as some of the other women I could hear around us.
Still, DD didnt notice, she was all eyes as we were escorted through the boutique to the changing rooms in the back.
The walls were lined with breathtaking costumes and accessories and I was given a brochure that described the different options available to us:

The Coach Package: Includes hairstyle, shimmering makeup, and princess sash
The Crown Package: Includes hairstyle, nails, shimmering makeup, and princess sash 
The Castle Package: Includes hairstyle, nails, shimmering makeup, photo package, princess gown of choice, crown, wand, shoes, and princess sash 

What a marketing technique!!!
Of course DD wanted it ALL instantly!  Luckily, we came prepared and I had her favorite Cinderella costume with me!
We chose the Crown Package and I took her into the dressing room to change into her costume.
But first I took a before picture of her in her T-shirt and shorts looking in the mirror.





When we came out, all the BBB ladies said things like what a lovely gown mlady! as we followed our FG back to our station.
Everything was just perfectly designed for the little princesses they were catering to:
the stylists chair was a light blue, cushy seat that raised up real high, the smocks were light blue with a pink logo,
and all the tools the FG used were pink and lavender and peach colored!
DD was turned around in her chair so that she was facing me and the center of the room- not the mirror.





This was particularly clever since the photopass photographer was circling around taking pictures
of all the girls & boys in the boutique as they were transformed into princes & princesses.
I made a point to chat with the photographer and tell him that we LOVE photopass pictures.
After that, he went out of his way to snap lots of extra shots for me!
Here's the "before" picture with some pixie dust...





To begin with, DD got to choose a hairstyle.
OK- I may have given her a little nudge in the right direction because I didnt want her to get 1980s pop-star hair!
So she ended up picking the Fairytale Princess hair ( yay!) and the FG showed her an assortment of tiaras to choose from.
Then the FG got to work- and she did an amazing job styling DDs hair!
She was very gentle and it was pretty quick and painless- which is no easy feat!
I should know- I fight world war III every morning just to get DDs hair combed!  









She even had DD hold a mask to make sure none of the hairspray got in her eyes:





She must have used a gallon of hair gel and two dozen bobby pins- but when the hair was done I was amazed at how beautiful it looked!





I had carefully watched every step of the process but I really dont think I could do it myself if I tried!
She fit the tiara into the base of the bun quite snugly, and used a Mickey barrette to hold it all together in the back.









The FG said things like: Please look down at your lap for me, princess and hold your head up nice and tall like a proper lady.
While the FG was doing her hair, there were assistant FGs who came around and polished her nails.
It worked out perfectly because DD held her head still and looked down the whole time her nails were being polished.
Which was exactly what the hairstylist needed her to do!









Next, the FG applied some makeup- which was very subtle- nothing gaudy.
Then for the finishing touch, the FG gave DD the plastic shield to hold over her face.





The FG sprayed DD's hair with more hairspray and used a wand to sprinkle her all over- head to toe- with sparkly pixie dust!





DD got a pink Birthday Princess sash to wear, and chose a rhinestone star to stick on her cheek.





Before the big reveal, the photopass photographer came rushing over.
He had to capture DDs reaction when she looked in the mirror for the first time.
The FG took off her smock, turned her around, and Voila!  I think her expression speaks for itself!









She was awestruck when she saw herself in the mirror!
It reminded me of my wedding day when I had my first glimpse of me in the gown all made up!  (OK- now I need a tissue! Sniff Sniff) 





We got a gift bag with our plastic comb, the nailpolish bottles, the little makeup kit, and the other stickers for her cheeks.
Then we thanked our FG, paid at the register, and made our way outside to wait for our guys by the entrance to Cinderellas breakfast.





DD walked around like she was wearing glass slippers.
She was slow and graceful and very proud of all the smiles and comments she was receiving from people passing by!
Wait till the Dad and DS see her!!


----------



## thecapells

In addition to the amazing transformation, DD also received the Princess sash you see in the pictures as well as a gift bag pictured here
(but hard to see due to the foil):





Inside the bag was the standard BBB Brochure:









As well as the birthday button that was affixed to her sash (she took it off soon after):





Now, the goodies  First there was a sheet of some extra face stickers:





As well as some blue nail polish:





And, of course, pink nail polish:





A makeup palette was included as well:





And lastly some BBB stickers:





Sorry for the blurry scans but I think you get the idea.

Bottom line - DD was ecstatic and can't wait to go again!!!


----------



## ladybugmom

Oh wow!! I am in awe at all of these pictures--so magical! We are going in May and my dd has an appt. for 8 a.m. at the BBB with a breakfast at CRT to follow! We can't wait!!!


----------



## joy13

Great pictures!  It looks like she had a wonderful experience!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## jenseib

Wonderful.  I can't wait till my DD goes. Only 15 days till her appointment.


----------



## mamarissa

we are going on our first trip in june!  my dd is 9 so i was afraid she might be "too old" to truly enjoy the bbb experience, but after reading several posts here about 8-11 year olds loving it i decided to show her some pictures on here and she is so excited!

i thought i read somewhere bbb had a "pirate princess" look?  anyone else or did i imagine that?  of course, my 9 year old thinks that would be wonderful, more so than a standard princess.  she has a pirate princess costume (a black and red long "tutu" style skirt and a black tank embellished with a skull and cross bone) that i could bring for her to wear....anyone else do a pirate princess make over, or see anyone doing while they were there??


----------



## jenseib

I haven't heard about the pirate do for over a year, now, but ask when you get there and see if they have it. It was just a hairpeice with piratey strings on the back, I beleive.


----------



## MillerTribeMum

My only daughter after three sons (including her twin by 5 minutes) will miss this adorable experience by only seven weeks (she turns three July 12; we are there the first week of June).  The "princesses" look so sweet-- thanks for sharing!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

MillerTribeMum said:


> My only daughter after three sons (including her twin by 5 minutes) will miss this adorable experience by only seven weeks (she turns three July 12; we are there the first week of June).  The "princesses" look so sweet-- thanks for sharing!



If you think she would sit through it, I would book it since she is almost 3.


----------



## MillerTribeMum

She definitely would sit through it-- she loves going to the salon to have her hair cut.  From reading the posts, it sounds like they really prefer to heed the rules; it must be "3" for a reason-- perhaps because 3s are "paying customers" at WDW?  Thank you for the encouragement!  I may call to see just how stringent they are on the age limiting factor.


----------



## madfelice

MillerTribeMum said:


> She definitely would sit through it-- she loves going to the salon to have her hair cut.  From reading the posts, it sounds like they really prefer to heed the rules; it must be "3" for a reason-- perhaps because 3s are "paying customers" at WDW?  Thank you for the encouragement!  I may call to see just how stringent they are on the age limiting factor.



Everyone is a paying customer at the BBB!


----------



## MillerTribeMum

Oh, I know about BBB!   I meant that it would be obvious DD is not yet 3 as she will have not have a park ticket.  So, we couldn't sneak her in as a 3.  Or do you think BBB might "bend?"  I am such a rule-follower ("If we break the rules for you, then we have to break them for everyone then we have 16-month-old babies in here!")


----------



## madfelice

MillerTribeMum said:


> Oh, I know about BBB!   I meant that it would be obvious DD is not yet 3 as she will have not have a park ticket.  So, we couldn't sneak her in as a 3.  Or do you think BBB might "bend?"  I am such a rule-follower ("If we break the rules for you, then we have to break them for everyone then we have 16-month-old babies in here!")



I took my daughter when she wasn't quite 3 and didn't have a park ticket.  No one asked to see it at the BBB anyway!  As we are from Australia I figured we may never have another chance for her. Anyway, she sat through it and just loved it!  She still gets me to do her hair up for her and whenever anyone does their hair or make up she calls it Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique!
If you are worried go to the DTD one where there are no park tickets needed.  You might even get a last minute walk up at DTD.


----------



## eandesmom

a much better deal the BBB cool dude and included much needed haircuts!  Only one of the 2 would go for the pixie dust but he was in heaven with all the attention he got for the rest of the day.  We will go back!

It is first come first serve, we waited about 20 minutes and were able to escape the insane valentines crowds and back to back parades (twirl mania and celebrations).  Plus it was hot out so it was a nice hideaway!  They also do a really neat baby's first haircut and pixie dust on anyone (so for the under 3 crowd, a good option!).  Of course we saw plenty grown men and women in there getting pixied.  Only boys and men getting actual cuts though.  For girls or women they would put it in a pony, put on color of choice and then sprinkle with pixie dust, or just put hairsrpay on your existing do and sprinkle away.  The girls below were just girls that came in after us for "dusting" One guy got a bouquet of roses painted on the back of his head!





































The finished product!






Girls with pixie dust


----------



## jenseib

A girl can go to BBB 4 weeks prior to her third B-day. they have turned people younger away, and some have gotten in.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

sometimes it depends on the cast member who does the ressie as well. My friend tried to book for her dd who was turning three the day after they left and the cm told her no so she called back.


----------



## dawnedwards

MillerTribeMum said:


> Oh, I know about BBB!   I meant that it would be obvious DD is not yet 3 as she will have not have a park ticket.  So, we couldn't sneak her in as a 3.  Or do you think BBB might "bend?"  I am such a rule-follower ("If we break the rules for you, then we have to break them for everyone then we have 16-month-old babies in here!")



DD has been twice and the first time she was only 28 months old. This was at the DTD BBB, but no one asked us any questions. She sat on my lap for the process and it was pretty obvious she was not 3 as she was still in diapers. I don't know if they are more strict now, this was almost 2 years ago.

Here is a picture.


----------



## joy13

mamarissa said:


> we are going on our first trip in june!  my dd is 9 so i was afraid she might be "too old" to truly enjoy the bbb experience, but after reading several posts here about 8-11 year olds loving it i decided to show her some pictures on here and she is so excited!
> 
> i thought i read somewhere bbb had a "pirate princess" look?  anyone else or did i imagine that?  of course, my 9 year old thinks that would be wonderful, more so than a standard princess.  she has a pirate princess costume (a black and red long "tutu" style skirt and a black tank embellished with a skull and cross bone) that i could bring for her to wear....anyone else do a pirate princess make over, or see anyone doing while they were there??



The pirate makeover is a certain hairpeice that they have for the disney diva - it was white and black hair with skull and crossbones in it.  If she likes that pirate princess costume - I would bring it.  They have tiaras with a skull/crossbones on it that you could buy (they have them at the gift shop by POTC for sure - they may have them at BBB too) and have them add to the diva hairstyle (that one doesn't come with the tiara - but you can buy it and they'll add it in) and then even if they don't have the pirate hairpiece anymore - she'll have that tiara.


----------



## Blaze12

I just booked for the DTD location for our 5th birthday!! WOO HOOO!!!  Has anyone been to the DTD location lately, and did you like it?? I have done it but it has been a while.  We did the castle per last birthday, and it was very rushed, so I am going back to DTD this time for a switch.  I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to get to do the makeover in the window, that would be soooo cool, but they just randomly pick someone I was told by the woman on the phone.


----------



## jenseib

bump!


----------



## tallen429

Price help please!  I read through alot of this thread but it's sooooooo long!

With the Castle Package, what is the difference between paying $189 and $249?  Is it the dress you choose, number of accessories...etc??
I'm thinking Tink for DD....
Also can someone PM me the ebay seller's info please? (Mrs B??)


----------



## jenseib

The cost is per dress and the assessories. The deluxe dresses cost more. I'm not sure if there are any deluxe dresses anymore though.
We are bringing our own dresses this year.


----------



## BellaBaby

I just booked my girls (7 & 5) for BBB at DTD. I wanted the one at the castle but it was all booked. We are eating lunch at CRT that day, which I finally just got in for, so that's why I'm calling a little late for the BBB. Anyway, I had a few questions... Is the DTD location as "magical" as the castle location? Also, we are doing the crown pkg. and what does that include, as far as, the crown and the mickey clip? Do we pay for those seperately? I just want to do the classic princess bun, so no extensions. 
How many FGMs work on the girls, how much do you tip each?  

Wow, as I write this, it's really adding up $$$ for 2 little girls...  

TIA!!


----------



## Blaze12

Does anyone know what they can do (if anything) with princesses who do not have alot of hair?? DD is going, and her sister would like to go too, but she does not have alot of hair.  I can put it in pigtails, and I can do a ponytail ontop of her head, but it is only about 2-3 inches long when I do that.  Does anyone have photos of hair done on princess who do not have alot?


----------



## jenseib

Yes DTD is magical too. It is the origional. I actually would rather go there ,as it seems not quite the madhouse that I have seen and heard the castle to be, but for us, it works out better to go to the Castle for this trip.
The bun style includes the clip and tiara, the others do not, but you can buy them if you want them.
Tipping for hair services is 15- 20 % of the service. I think the packages are around 50-55, so 15-20 % of that. You can do more if you like. If you get the big package, most of that is retail and tipping does not have to be a percentage of that, just  55 (I don't have the current prices in front of me to know for sure if that is right) would be service cost. If I have an extra person working on my DD I will divide the tip and give the other person a portion of it most likely. But that is just me. You can tip as much as you want, or not at all.  Only recently were they even allowed to accept tips.  And though they do a wonderful job, they are not licensed cosmetologist.
I am one, so I have a hard time with no licensed people being allowed to work on people.  LOL! We were drilled in beauty school bqck in the day how this was a big no no and that they could never be paid for services done either. BUT these girls do have some kind of braiding license, which is not available in my state.


----------



## BellaBaby

jenseib said:


> Yes DTD is magical too. It is the origional. I actually would rather go there ,as it seems not quite the madhouse that I have seen and heard the castle to be, but for us, it works out better to go to the Castle for this trip.
> The bun style includes the clip and tiara, the others do not, but you can buy them if you want them.
> Tipping for hair services is 15- 20 % of the service. I think the packages are around 50-55, so 15-20 % of that. You can do more if you like. If you get the big package, most of that is retail and tipping does not have to be a percentage of that, just  55 (I don't have the current prices in front of me to know for sure if that is right) would be service cost. If I have an extra person working on my DD I will divide the tip and give the other person a portion of it most likely. But that is just me. You can tip as much as you want, or not at all.  Only recently were they even allowed to accept tips.  And though they do a wonderful job, they are not licensed cosmetologist.
> I am one, so I have a hard time with no licensed people being allowed to work on people.  LOL! We were drilled in beauty school bqck in the day how this was a big no no and that they could never be paid for services done either. BUT these girls do have some kind of braiding license, which is not available in my state.



Thanks so much for all the info!! I'm glad the crown and clip are included. So it doesn't seem like so much then.


----------



## jzzikamarie

Blaze12 said:


> Does anyone know what they can do (if anything) with princesses who do not have alot of hair?? DD is going, and her sister would like to go too, but she does not have alot of hair.  I can put it in pigtails, and I can do a ponytail ontop of her head, but it is only about 2-3 inches long when I do that.  Does anyone have photos of hair done on princess who do not have alot?



Not sure if you mean thickness or length, but my daughter's hair is pretty short. I can't get it up in a pony myself, but they were able to at BBB...I was thrilled. Here are some of her pics so you can judge. 











It stayed all night, minus a few strays...I put a little water in my hand and slicked it back up with no problem. I've heard some say they had problems with it staying up...her hair stayed and she was rough with it!


----------



## jenseib

jzzikamarie said:


> Not sure if you mean thickness or length, but my daughter's hair is pretty short. I can't get it up in a pony myself, but they were able to at BBB...I was thrilled. Here are some of her pics so you can judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stayed all night, minus a few strays...I put a little water in my hand and slicked it back up with no problem. I've heard some say they had problems with it staying up...her hair stayed and she was rough with it!




I don't think your DD's hair is short at all. I'm a cosmetologist and in a salon we would consider that medium.
I have seen shorter ones and they do a small ponytail or bun and leave the stragglers down.


----------



## twinnybelles




----------



## twinnybelles




----------



## Callalily6

Sorry if this was already on here - 

How long does the cool dude take? 

And how long does the basic package take?

Ive never been inside.  I scanned the thread but didnt see the answer.  My kids want to go to the boutique in the morning and do MNSSHP later that night.  What do you think?


----------



## budmonster

Has anyone been in the last couple days or week, I was wondering how the Princess' dresses are looking? Summery or are they still the heavy long ones. I just ordered the Ballerina Princess dresses off of disney.com (SB and Cindy) and DD10 doesn't really like the way they feel. lots of itchy tulle underneath. So I debating weather or not to send them back and wait til we get to DW to get some dresses? 

ps. by the way I got the SB one and it smells real real bad, I've never had a dress come from disney smelling like this before has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Callalily6

budmonster said:


> ps. by the way I got the SB one and it smells real real bad, I've never had a dress come from disney smelling like this before has this happened to anyone else?



I havent had smelly dresses with disney but I have had ones straight from the vendor come in smelly...especially brightly colored prom dresses.  Some of the dyes smell like fish.  Nice, right?  When wrapped in plastic, it makes the smell stronger.


----------



## joy13

budmonster said:


> Has anyone been in the last couple days or week, I was wondering how the Princess' dresses are looking? Summery or are they still the heavy long ones. I just ordered the Ballerina Princess dresses off of disney.com (SB and Cindy) and DD10 doesn't really like the way they feel. lots of itchy tulle underneath. So I debating weather or not to send them back and wait til we get to DW to get some dresses?
> 
> ps. by the way I got the SB one and it smells real real bad, I've never had a dress come from disney smelling like this before has this happened to anyone else?



The dresses in Disneyworld are the same all year round.  There is another thread with pictures of the current dresses.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384


----------



## jenseib

Yep, no new dresses.  The Alice dress is light weight for the most part with short sleeves if your DD is into that.  But one lady said she looked all over the park for Alice dresses and could only find extra small, and someone told her they were being discontinued.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> Yep, no new dresses.  The Alice dress is light weight for the most part with short sleeves if your DD is into that.  But one lady said she looked all over the park for Alice dresses and could only find extra small, and someone told her they were being discontinued.



Really?  I am so glad I got DD one - they are so cute   Maybe they are coming out with a new one?


----------



## jenseib

I can't say for sure if that is true or not. But thats what she heard. I was at DTD our last night and went into WOD and the more I think of it, I don;t think they had any alice dresses in there.  There was some in the toy store in the UK at Epcot, but I never looked at the sizes.


----------



## jenseib

I started editing my BBB pictures.. I am going to copy from my trip report and post it here.
--------------


We got checked in at 1:10 and I told them Claire would also like the red Belle crown and they handed one to us.
I had forgot something in the stroller, so we went back out real quick since we still had time before our actual appointment at 1:30.

I took a picture of her with her new crown on, and of course she makes a dorky face.






Claire did NOT want to wait outside, She was worried we would miss them calling us. I tried to explain we had time, but she insisted we go back in. I really didnt want to go back in because the waiting are is small and there were a lot lf people. Oh well, we went back in.

I clicked pictures inside while we waited. Claire asked about every 30 seconds when it would be her turn.  LOL!





















More pictures while waiting. It was next to impossible to get any of the dresses. People were hoarding around them and it was a tight squeeze in there, so I kind of gave up.





















waiting impatiently






I was secretly a little impatient too.  LOL!

DH called close to 1:30 asking if we were in yet, and I told him we were still waiting. He said he went for a drive and then drove over to the Richard Pettys driving experience and was thinking about doing the ride along. I told him to go for it.  But he said it wasn;t until 2 and he wasnt sure he wanted to wait.  He did and he did it. He said it was super cool, but didnt really tell me too much about it, except that he could feel the rubber blowing on him as they went around the track.

About 1:35ish we were called back. Lauren was our FGIT.
She was just OK. I saw others with peppier attitudes and talked more, but I saw worse ones too. Claire picked out the Diva do. I asked her if instead of making the hair look like a bubble (like I had seen in many photos) could she make it more spikey, and she basically said no. She said they had to do it a certain way and if others saw it different then all would ask for that. I was kind of mad about that. I just hate the bubble look. She did say she would try not to bubble it as much. (which I think she totally forgot).






She asked Claire what color of hair extension she wanted, and what does my kid pick.PINK!  I said I didnt think they had pink, but sure enough the do!  UGH!






We also met the photopass guy and I let him know we had pre bought the CD. I think he kept confusing us with the people next to us though. He mentioned to them a couple of times about the CD, and they had no clue what he was talking about, so each time I reminded him it was me. LOL!  At the time I didnt think he got that many of Claire and was a bit disappointed.  But when I looked at the pictures online I see that he really did take a lot. Much more than what my sister got taken in January. He did miss a lot of the makeup shots though, so I am glad I was there too. His are MUCH better though.


I'll post more when I get them edited.


----------



## jenseib

Lauren puts her cape on her and goes to town.  Now Claire will scream and cry at home when I brush her hair, even when I barely touch it, but she sat quiet and still for Lauren.  LOL!


----------



## noahdove

How adorable


----------



## britfish

could someone pm me w/ the name of the ebayer everyone refers to in this thread?  I would like to prebuy our Aurora dress!  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

She is just loving all the attention
































Gotta test and see if those nails are still wet.  LOL!








And there she goes.Starting the bubble process,


----------



## lilmissdisney216

trying to convince DBF to get the cool dude done as I will be getting a princess makeover at the BBB. We'll be in WDW for my 21st birthday in 2010 and for our 2 year anniversary of being together. I'm making sure everything is special and I thought this would be fun.


----------



## jenseib

Now the finishing process has begun

















And a sprinkling of pixie dust!  Look at that pink ball of cotton candy on her head! LOL!







And then the crown is placed.








Ready for the big Reveal.  I had her pull some hair forward.  Usually they put a couple of strands in the clips coming forward, at least in the pictures Ive seen, but she didnt.  So I had her just pull some forward to make it look like that.







Now close your eyes.







And then because I am a big IDIOT I leave my camera on autofocus and take really nice pictures of the back of her head, instead of focusing on the mirror.  Thanks goodness the photopass pictures came out great. (again, cant wait to get them!) 

So these reveal pictures pretty much suck..Sorry!  She does love her look though.


----------



## jenseib

After all the fun and pictures and her sash being put on her we proceeded up to pay. Lauren walked up with us and gave Claire her bag of goodies (makeup, nail polish, stickers, extra face jewels and comb).  We asked Lauren to sign Claires autograph book as well. I paid then.  Technically, when you think  about it, this was free because we used our free gift card we had received with our package. (Same with the castle I bought, for that matter)











Here are some random shots I took while we she was getting done.








Lauren had asked Claire who each of the crowns belonged to. Claire said Belle for almost all of them. LOL  She got Jasmines right though.
















When she was done, she also kept saying..wait till Dad sees me.  It was so sweet.

Immediately when we walked out she got compliments on how she looked and how wonderful her dress was. She wasnt as gracious as she shouldve been and kind of got nasty later in the day. I had to tell her several times to be nice. These people thinks shes pretty and scowling isnt the way to thank them.

I think I forgot to mention (or maybe I did LOL)  that when we were waiting several people asked about getting the dress Claire had on. One girl even started crying because Claires dress wasnt available at BBB. So I had to remind Claire how lucky she was to have such a pretty dress.

We then headed back up main street towards exposition hall to do the photoshoot.






We stopped and got some photopasses again, but not as many and I wish wouldve done more then.

We then went to Exposition hall and got the photoshoot doen.  Now word to the wise. This is supposed to be for BBB guest who paid for the big package. Others can do it too, but the people at the desk dont really like you to do it unless you have bought the packagesooooodont go to the desk.  Go straight back to the photographer.

We had a really nice one. I told her (when she asked) that no we didnt get the photo package, but did pre order the CD. She said oh good, I can take some special ones then.  Claire made a lot of faces while doing this, but all in all they turned out great.  Of course they are on my photopass CD.
She then took a few with me in them, and most turned out like crap. Claire looked so cute in them, but I have this really weird face going on.
The lady also told us that when DH met up with us, to come back and we could get some father/daughter ones. She said do NOT go up to the desk and if she wasnt there anymore, dont tell the other person that we had already been there.  Just tell them we want father/daughter shots.

This place is suppose to accommodate any guest wanting pictures, with priority to BBB people, but they also want you to buy a package from them. Which is dumb, since you can have them all put on your card/CD and order what you want at home a lot cheaper.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Can I get some more info on the Cool Dude hairstyle? I'm wondering if my 10 and 8 year old nephews would enjoy it, since it's the BBB I think they might be uncomfortable by all the girly stuff, hehe. How much is it? Is it done anywhere else?


----------



## Disnini

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Can I get some more info on the Cool Dude hairstyle? I'm wondering if my 10 and 8 year old nephews would enjoy it, since it's the BBB I think they might be uncomfortable by all the girly stuff, hehe. How much is it? Is it done anywhere else?



Hi,

My son has done the cool dude thing 2x already and he's planning on doing it again in a few weeks.   He does have a twin sister, which is why he had it done the first time for their 5th Birthday.  At that time he did not want to do it at all.  We were at the BBB in DTD and our FGIT was wonderful!!!  She spoke to him slowly and assured him she would only do what he wanted, if anything at all.   She let him pick the gel colors, the confetti, and she started with a little and then he wanted more.  By the end he was very into it!  He loved the Mickey head in the back and the colored spikes up top.  He even wore it with his Pirate costume with his twin sister!

We are going in a few weeks for his little sister's birthday and immediately said he wanted it done again. He is now 7.  I think he likes to change the color of the Mickey in the back  He is an avid sports fan and plays football, baseball and more, and he's ok with it. 

I think you can also get this done at the babershop on Main Street, as well as at the boutique.   It is definitely a conversation starter and he loves the attention he gets.  I believe pricing is from $7.50- 9.00, but hopefully someone with recent knowledge can confirm.

If you have any other questions, I will do my best to answer!!   

Here are some shots from our last visit :






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fussymonkey

Can anyone PM me with Mrs. B's contact info? Thanks!


----------



## noahdove

I did this for my little nephew last August and it was $7.50..he had gel and confetti ( and wow!!! it was loaded) and the cm put a red and blue Mickey on the back of his head. He chose the colors He had lots of compliments on it when we were in the park


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

britfish said:


> could someone pm me w/ the name of the ebayer everyone refers to in this thread?  I would like to prebuy our aurora dress!  Thanks!



me too please


----------



## adreamisawish

We just got back, and my DD 10 got the crown package with the princess bun, tiara and diamond Mickey barette in the back.  She Loved it!!!  Her appointment was at 8am in the castle, and they let us in the front gates around 7:45am.  Was awesome getting Main Street and castle to ourselves for before pictures.  When they were were finished, they said they were out of BBB sashes....what???  They said all they had was BBB birthday sashes.  Well, that is what we got (even though bday in in July).  Her bun was great and lasted for three days until we took it down.  She got lots of compliments.  Also, she has pierced ears, and we found the matching Mickey diamond earrings at the big Toontown gift shop.  Well worth the money!!


----------



## joy13

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> me too please





fussymonkey said:


> Can anyone PM me with Mrs. B's contact info? Thanks!




Mrs's B's info is here, halfway down the page (48) by Lilyfrog:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&page=48


----------



## mickeymom24

Need your opinon. My 3 year old really loves this tinkerbell costume http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney...s-&-Accessories-Ballerina-Tinker-Bell-Costume but the wings are huge http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney...494__Costumes-&-Accessories-Tinker-Bell-Wings
Those whose DD have worn tinkerbell costumes, what happened with the wings? Where they a pain to deal with? I am even thinking of not even taking them, but then what is Tinkerbelle without her wings?


----------



## jenseib

I wouldn't bring the wings. You won;t get on any rides with them, and they will be a pain (at least in my opinion) for the most part. Even packing them could be a pain. but then you may want to bring them if you have a photoshoot at Exposition Hall.


----------



## joy13

mickeymom24 said:


> Need your opinon. My 3 year old really loves this tinkerbell costume http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney...s-&-Accessories-Ballerina-Tinker-Bell-Costume but the wings are huge http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney...494__Costumes-&-Accessories-Tinker-Bell-Wings
> Those whose DD have worn tinkerbell costumes, what happened with the wings? Where they a pain to deal with? I am even thinking of not even taking them, but then what is Tinkerbelle without her wings?



Here's a picture of DD as Tinkerbelle:






These wings were pretty big, but flexible and we had a stroller, so if she needed to take them off we would put them in the basket.  Stinks you have to buy them separately.  It's a beautiful Tinkerbelle costume


----------



## mookie

Sorry if this is already asked.  I'm trying to find a Jamine costume for my dd for our trip in a month.  I'm probably going to use MrsB but wanted to know first....are the pictures on the first page of this thread still the latest costume pics at BBB? I thought I saw another thread that showed different dresses at World of Disney.  Just wondering which ones I should buy...anyone have the latest pics of whats at WDW?


----------



## jenseib

No, I don't think those are the current ones on the first page. There is another BBB thread that does have the current ones on the first few pages though.


----------



## jenbear123

I don't know if anyone else has a desire like myself to be made a princess for a day? 

But wouldn't it be nice if there was a BBB for adults? Would the current BBB be willing to at least do my hair and make-up like one of the princesses? I know it's a kid thing but adults are allowed to be kids too, no? I'd love to run around dressed like a princess!  I'm 23 but I don't care! Am I the only one that thinks like this? There must be other 20-something year olds or adults out there that would love to do this? Am I crazy?


----------



## december

It isn't just for kids-anyone from 3 up can get hair and makeup done!  You just can't dress up like a princess (no costumes on adults except for Halloween party nights).


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm going to be honest here. I was 13 when I went to BBB (That sounds so young to me! Wow does time fly by like Peter Pan to Neverland!) 
I was the oldest person there and when people gave me the strange looks they did, I smiled back. I don't know if they just didn't know that you could be older than double digits, or if they thought I was a freak, but I had SO MUCH FUN! Some little girl came up to me because I was wearing sunglasses with my do' and tugged on my shirt and asked, "Are you a movie star?!" With the biggest eyes of surprise I've ever seen. Her mom pulled her away before I could answer (thankfully). But people called my princess all day, it was pretty fun!


----------



## Twilight Terror

jenbear123 said:


> I don't know if anyone else has a desire like myself to be made a princess for a day?
> 
> But wouldn't it be nice if there was a BBB for adults? Would the current BBB be willing to at least do my hair and make-up like one of the princesses? I know it's a kid thing but adults are allowed to be kids too, no? I'd love to run around dressed like a princess!  I'm 23 but I don't care! Am I the only one that thinks like this? There must be other 20-something year olds or adults out there that would love to do this? Am I crazy?



If you go back through this thread, and the previous one, you'll see plenty of us "big princesses" having our fairy godmothers tend to us. I've posted several pictures (2007 and 2008) of myself, mum and sister being BBB.  It's definitely not just for kids!!!!


----------



## Opie100

So what time of the day for a mid-may trip do you want to try to do this?  We have a 5-year-old and she loves rides, so I assume she we want to rides afterwards - should we try for just before dinner to avoid being stuck in the dress all day long?  Or do I want to do it at Downtown Disney on a day we aren't in the parks?


----------



## jenseib

It's hard to say. If you do it earlier, than you can enjoy the style all day. My DD loves to wear dresses all day long, so it doesn't really matter to us when we do it.  But you can have it done early if you want, and if she wants to change to ride rides, thats fine too. And then redress for dinner if you have a special one planned,


----------



## jenseib

This thread is dying away. I'm gonna post my photopass pictures for some action here.  LOL!


----------



## jenseib

And more


----------



## jenseib

Becoming a princess is very tiring!


----------



## jenseib

*Almost time for the reveal!






Close your eyes!








The Big Reveal!*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Two questions I really need answered!!!  Pretty please?!?! 

We will be at MK on my dd's 9th bday.  I want to do an early appointment at 8am or so (I am fairly sure this will be a normal open morning, not EMH) and we are a group of 8, this includes my dd.  Will they let us all in early or will we have to leave  some of us behind?  I don't want to do it if we have to be split up.  

Also, did the ADR's for BBB change to 90 days also or are they still 180?  

Thanks!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Two questions I really need answered!!!  Pretty please?!?!
> 
> We will be at MK on my dd's 9th bday.  I want to do an early appointment at 8am or so (I am fairly sure this will be a normal open morning, not EMH) and we are a group of 8, this includes my dd.  Will they let us all in early or will we have to leave  some of us behind?  I don't want to do it if we have to be split up.
> 
> Also, did the ADR's for BBB change to 90 days also or are they still 180?
> 
> Thanks!!



1.  They take you as your reservations are made.  Meaning if you book 8 people back to back then they will get in one right after the other.   IF you are the first reservations for the day it is very possible you will all go together but never guaranteed.  If you have people before you then it is possible a few will go, then a little later, a few more, etc... With that large of a group it is never guaranteed and unless you are the first ressies fo the day you can almost count on being split up. 

2.  It is still the 180 days.  407-WDW-STYLE (939-7895)

Gina


----------



## jenseib

princssdisnygina said:


> 1.  They take you as your reservations are made.  Meaning if you book 8 people back to back then they will get in one right after the other.   IF you are the first reservations for the day it is very possible you will all go together but never guaranteed.  If you have people before you then it is possible a few will go, then a little later, a few more, etc... With that large of a group it is never guaranteed and unless you are the first ressies fo the day you can almost count on being split up.
> 
> 2.  It is still the 180 days.  407-WDW-STYLE (939-7895)
> 
> Gina



I think what she ment was that they will have ONE appointment, but want to know if all 8 people in their group can enter the park at the same time and go to BBB or if they have to wait til opening. Maybe I'm wrong, but that is the way I took it.  And I do not know the answer. I would say if it is a mom and dad and thier kids yes, but if it is a couple of families I am not sure.
 And I'm pretty sure it's been changed to 90 days too. But you can call the BBB line and ask and they will gladly tell you.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

> I think what she ment was that they will have ONE appointment, but want to know if all 8 people in their group can enter the park at the same time and go to BBB or if they have to wait til opening.



Yes, this is what I meant.  It's all family, our family of 5 plus grandma, grandpa and my mentally challenged SIL(I only mention this b/c she can't come in alone or anything, she has to stay with MIL & FIL).  We are a group of 8, but my dd would be the one with the appointment.  I think I'll call today and see what they say about this b/c MIL would be very disappointed if our first walk down mainstreet wasn't all together.


----------



## jenseib

Just be aware that the BBB line is famous for giving wrong info. They may say yes, and then you can't or they may say no and then you can.  I am guessing you all would be allowed, but it might just depedn on what CM is at the gate too. I think at BBB technically there is only supposed to be one adult with the child, but I have seen more than that for many.  But if it is full or cramped be sure your family knows they need to step out and make room for other parents. I know there was about a family of 5 waiting on a girl when I was there. The yseemed to be stumbling over people and then took up the couch space, which should've been available for parents. I almost sat on one. I got up took a picture and backed up to sit down and realized a person took my seat.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ok, I just got off the phone with BBB and she actually put me on hold and went to double check to make sure she was giving me the correct info. 

Reservations are 90 days now, not 180.  *pout*

She said that we could all come in the gates together for dd's appointment (I'm not worried about squeezing us all in the boutique, but just wanted to make sure my IL's didn't have to wait until rope drop while we went in the park without them).


----------



## jenseib

I was pretty sure all ADR's ( or any reservation) are now 90 days. I wish they would go back to 180.


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

Yea, 90 days.  That's what I found out when I tried to call last week.  So now I've got my fingers crossed that I get BBB and our ADRs for the days/times I want when I call in a week!


----------



## Vility

I was reading all the stuff on the front page, and I just wanted to double check that they do not take reservations for 2.5 year olds?


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> I was reading all the stuff on the front page, and I just wanted to double check that they do not take reservations for 2.5 year olds?



They are supposed to be three.  If you think G will sit still, you could lie...of course I don't ever advise lying...  LOL!  But some younger kids can sit better than others. I do know if it is almost there birthday they have taken them, so you could always say she will be 3 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Vility

jenseib said:


> They are supposed to be three.  If you think G will sit still, you could lie...of course I don't ever advise lying...  LOL!  But some younger kids can sit better than others. I do know if it is almost there birthday they have taken them, so you could always say she will be 3 in 2 weeks.



Well Genevieve will have just turned 2.5 when we get there and she is very slim for her age and well not much hair, which makes her look younger.
I think we will have to wait till the following year.


----------



## jenseib

Yeah, probably better to wait, especially since you are pretty sure you will be going again!


----------



## madfelice

I took DD at 2 and 3 quarters because we are from Australia and the chances of our getting back there are pretty slim.  No one even asked when we got there.


----------



## maiapapaya

Sorry for asking something that's probably been asked a few times before, but I don't want to wade through 78 pages of pictures and posts. My oldest daughter (7) has a bobbed style hair cut, slightly longer than chin-length, but not down to her shoulders. We are planning on princess make-overs while at Disney. Can anyone tell me what they will do with hair that is this length? She definitely wants to be a princess not a "pop star", so will be disappointed if it's not some sort of up-do with a tiara.
TIA


----------



## joy13

maiapapaya said:


> Sorry for asking something that's probably been asked a few times before, but I don't want to wade through 78 pages of pictures and posts. My oldest daughter (7) has a bobbed style hair cut, slightly longer than chin-length, but not down to her shoulders. We are planning on princess make-overs while at Disney. Can anyone tell me what they will do with hair that is this length? She definitely wants to be a princess not a "pop star", so will be disappointed if it's not some sort of up-do with a tiara.
> TIA



They can make just about anything work, but the diva will probably work best.  That doesn't come with the tiara, but they will add it for extra (10 or 12 dollars I think)  the only one that comes with the tiara is the fairytale princess.


----------



## Stephonc

My daughter is going to be 4 when we go. I'm trying to decide if she'll sit still. Anybody been there with a 4 year old?
How painful was it?


----------



## jebiford29

Stephonc said:


> My daughter is going to be 4 when we go. I'm trying to decide if she'll sit still. Anybody been there with a 4 year old?
> How painful was it?


I think it depends on the kids.  We were there with our friends.  They took their DD on her 4th birthday to BBB.  She sat still just fine the whole way through.  You know your daughter better than anyone and can probably guess if she'll be able to sit through it or not.  I'd say go for it.  But that's just me.


----------



## jenseib

Stephonc said:


> My daughter is going to be 4 when we go. I'm trying to decide if she'll sit still. Anybody been there with a 4 year old?
> How painful was it?



*I just took our 4 Yerar old. My pictures are posted a few pages back. She sat very well. But for me at home she screams and cries everytime I brush her hair. If she WANTS to do it she will most likely sit, but if you are having her do it and she really isn;t sure, she might be more wiggly. My DD wanted to do it badly. I could see some faces that she made, which I'm sure menat her hair was getting pulled a bit, but she never said a word.*



maiapapaya said:


> Sorry for asking something that's probably been asked a few times before, but I don't want to wade through 78 pages of pictures and posts. My oldest daughter (7) has a bobbed style hair cut, slightly longer than chin-length, but not down to her shoulders. We are planning on princess make-overs while at Disney. Can anyone tell me what they will do with hair that is this length? She definitely wants to be a princess not a "pop star", so will be disappointed if it's not some sort of up-do with a tiara.
> TIA



If you want the bun style, they will most likely leave the shorter back down. It will work, but you may not like the look of it. I would suggest getting the Diva. You can get hair to match her hair and it will cover the stuff left out.  And you can purchase a tiara if you chose. Or get a bigger crown. We got he Belle deluxe crown and I think it was around $16.


----------



## Ela1972

Has anyone else had the problem of sequins falling off the jasmine costume!!!

I have just spent an hour sewing about 10% of the top!! and have had to buy new sequins.

Love the costume but hate sewing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ulliboo

Makes me wish I had a little girl !


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Ela1972 said:


> Has anyone else had the problem of sequins falling off the jasmine costume!!!
> 
> I have just spent an hour sewing about 10% of the top!! and have had to buy new sequins.
> 
> Love the costume but hate sewing!!!!!!!!!!



I have just purchased this for my DD, i hope it arrives ok.  Plus im not a great at sowing


----------



## Mami2Princesa

Do they allow you to purchase your own outfit and accessories at the Disney Store at home rather than buying them there?


----------



## Ela1972

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I have just purchased this for my DD, i hope it arrives ok.  Plus im not a great at sowing



My dd loves it and is very active in it but I have found that the sequins do fall off.

I think if you have a good craft store near you I would get some fabric glue to stick them back on and have it ready!!

Hope your DD loves it too!!!


----------



## joy13

Stephonc said:


> My daughter is going to be 4 when we go. I'm trying to decide if she'll sit still. Anybody been there with a 4 year old?
> How painful was it?



My DD was 4 and 3/4 and did  great   Like Jen's daughter, mine hates it when I brush her hair, but never said a peep or complained about BBB.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Ela1972 said:


> My dd loves it and is very active in it but I have found that the sequins do fall off.
> 
> I think if you have a good craft store near you I would get some fabric glue to stick them back on and have it ready!!
> 
> Hope your DD loves it too!!!



I think i will hide it before we go DLP so when we get back if the sequins fall off i wont be too bothered lol.


----------



## maiapapaya

Thanks for the input on the short hair. Sounds like we'll be going with the Diva and then buying her a nice tiara.


----------



## jenseib

Mami2Princesa said:


> Do they allow you to purchase your own outfit and accessories at the Disney Store at home rather than buying them there?



You can bring or wear anything you want. We brought ours from home.


----------



## SoBelsMom

Can you buy a dress at BBB even if you only have the Coach package or do you have to have the package that includes a costume in order to get one?


----------



## jenseib

You can buy it, but it will cost the same as anywhere in the park. It will be a little less than the big package. The big one alos includes photos and a wand, shoes, and a crown I think. So those wil lbe taken off the price basically of the big package. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## Proud Newfie

I can't wait for my daughter to do this, I have an 8 am appt on Wednesday


----------



## mrsannb

We took my 3 3/4 year old last month and she LOVED it. She sat perfectly still, but she is generally good for getting a haircut too, so I'd base it on that. She had one godmother doing her hair and one doing her makeup & nails and having her choose colors and stuff, so even though they are sitting they keep them busy.
She wants me to put her hair up like that now. Well, I don't think we have that much gel and hairspray in the house. :lol:
She had a great time, talks about it all the time, and I was really surprised with all the accessories she got to take home! The price doesn't seem so bad when you see everything that's included. I highly recommend it!


----------



## jenseib

*Im gonna post some of the  photo shoot pictures now. Some are just so cute and some she has such silly faces.  LOL!













































*


----------



## jenseib

*This one is so funny. The lady told her to gaze up at the light bulb and she really had no clue what she meant, so she just looked at the light bulb.  LOL!












































*


----------



## jenseib

And some more. I was really impressed at how many she took.













I LOVE these.  They had Claire twirl in her dress.


























They took several of the two of us together and most were really bad. This is about the only decent one.






And these are with the other photographer.  And look how she didnt even be sure that the framing was done right. She took a picture wider than the background.


----------



## bellazachmom

I asked this on the other thread, but just in case ...

Does anyone have pictures of the current dresses being offered at Disney and the BBB? We no longer have a Disney store near us and I am trying to decide if I should try and find a price friendly dress on EBay or just not worry about it and spring for the dress when we get there.

Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

bellazachmom said:


> I asked this on the other thread, but just in case ...
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of the current dresses being offered at Disney and the BBB? We no longer have a Disney store near us and I am trying to decide if I should try and find a price friendly dress on EBay or just not worry about it and spring for the dress when we get there.
> 
> Thanks!



Go here...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&highlight=Bibbidi+Bobbidi+Boutique

A few of them are different such as the red belle dress but for the most part they are still the same.


----------



## bellazachmom

princssdisnygina said:


> Go here...
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&highlight=Bibbidi+Bobbidi+Boutique
> 
> A few of them are different such as the red belle dress but for the most part they are still the same.



Thank You!!!


----------



## kalliyan1

Hi, if anyone has an appt. May 2-9 and decide to cancel...._PLEASE_ PM me.  My dd 4 really wants to do this at MK location and we scheduled this last minute trip.

TIA


----------



## jenseib

The dresses at WDW are also NOT the same as at the Disney store.  You can shop for disney store dresses online at the disney shopping.com link though.


----------



## mariaonline

Wow...pictures are wonderfull.  Can you explain "the other photographer"?  Are the wonderful pictures with the package, and the others not?  Thanks, Maria


----------



## jenseib

We had one photographer when we did them, and then she told us to come back when DH got there and get some father daughter ones.  So there was another photogrpaher when we went back. She wasn't so good.  She even made a comment that she wasn't very creative.


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

My DD's appointment is at 8 a.m. at the MK location.  We're all going to go with her (myself, DH, and older DD).  Since we'll be finished before rope drop, will we have to leave and re-enter, or will they let us take pictures?  I'm trying to figure this all out.  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

You won't have to leave, but just have limited aceess in the park.  I'm not sure what time Expostion hall opens for pictures.


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

Thanks so much.  This appointment is a birthday gift for my DD (her birthday is in a couple of weeks) so now I need to come up with a really lovely invitation or something for her, so she can unwrap the gift at her birthday party.  She's going to be so excited!


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

Born 2B a Princess said:


> Thanks so much.  This appointment is a birthday gift for my DD (her birthday is in a couple of weeks) so now I need to come up with a really lovely invitation or something for her, so she can unwrap the gift at her birthday party.  She's going to be so excited!



There are actually a few pictures in this thread where others have made invitations for their DDs, or try over on the Creative Board, they are full of wonderful ideas!!!


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

Thanks -- I'll look and see what I can find -- it's much easier to NOT recreate the wheel!  LOL


----------



## jmelyn

I am so excited I just ordered my DD(almost 3)'s Snow White dress from Mrs. B. It's in the mail and I can't wait too get it. My DD is going tobe sooo excited she's been asking for a SW dress for a little while now. We are only 27 days from our first family trip to the world. I am loving all these pics everyone is posting.


----------



## Vility

those pictures are wonderful!
Jen you are looking so great!
That is my favorite dress that claire has!
I just bought Genevieve belle and cinderella from the disney store!
woohoooo!


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> those pictures are wonderful!
> Jen you are looking so great!
> That is my favorite dress that claire has!
> I just bought Genevieve belle and cinderella from the disney store!
> woohoooo!



Thanks!  WooHoo, G will be so cute. Which Belled and Cundy dresses?


----------



## monkeybug

Can you charge BBB to your room or do I need to bring cash with me for this? Also how much do you usually tip? 
We have an 8:10 adr at the castle, do you think we will be done in time to make it to rope drop at Fantasyland?
Sorry about all the questions at once, there are just so many things to think of at the last minute!!!


----------



## jenseib

You can tip any amount you want, but guidelines for a hair salon are the same as eating. 15-29 % of the service.  If you get the big package, the service is still only worth about $55.
But you can tip whatever. They only started being allowed to recieve tips a little over a year ago. I think I tipped $7 or 8? I had also planned on giving the nail/makeup girl a couple of bucks too, but I never saw her again to give it to her.

You can charge it on your KTTW card, but tips must be cash and given to the FGIT directly.


----------



## monkeybug

Thanks!


----------



## Vility

we got the matching headbands too.


----------



## MBJmom

Where do you get the photo session taken after the make-over?  They are wonderful!


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> we got the matching headbands too.



AWW!



MBJmom said:


> Where do you get the photo session taken after the make-over?  They are wonderful!



Which place are you going to. I can't remember for DTD, but it's not far from BBB, but at MK, it is at Expostion hall. They will give you a map if you ask one of the photopass guys.  Walking into Mk it is directly to your right.


----------



## MBJmom

jenseib said:


> AWW!
> 
> 
> 
> Which place are you going to. I can't remember for DTD, but it's not far from BBB, but at MK, it is at Expostion hall. They will give you a map if you ask one of the photopass guys.  Walking into Mk it is directly to your right.



Oh I know where that is!  Where you pic up your pics.  Great!   Thanks!

Does anyone know the price of the photo session?  Is it included in the Photopass?


----------



## jenseib

You can have the photos put on photopass, just bypass the desk if you are doing that, and go straight to the photographer, which is towards the back.

A few pages back I posted my photoshoot, and my BBB pictures and I copied it from my trip report, so it kind of explains what I did.


----------



## jenseib

Page 75 about the middle of the page is where I started posting my experience.


----------



## jmelyn

jmelyn said:


> I am so excited I just ordered my DD(almost 3)'s Snow White dress from Mrs. B. It's in the mail and I can't wait too get it. My DD is going tobe sooo excited she's been asking for a SW dress for a little while now. We are only 27 days from our first family trip to the world. I am loving all these pics everyone is posting.



Just got her SW dress in the mail today. Can't wait to put it on her. Mrs. B is great,such fast service.


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

Someone mentioned that somewhere in this thread is a BBB invitation that someone posted....

I'm at work so I'm not supposed to be here (SHHHHH!) so I can't look through and find it right now...does anyone happen to remember approximately when or where it was posted to get me a little closer to it than search through all 80 or so pages?  Not trying to be difficult, just trying to narrow the search parameters a bit!

Thanks!


----------



## chasinglibras

I totally forgot to come post pictures of our BBB visit back in December, but better late than never!  I loved seeing everyone else's pictures when we were (im)patiently waiting for our trip dates to arrive. 

Anyway, my DD (4) *loved* the whole BBB experience and has already been asking when we can go back!  Her dress is the retired Aurora dress; I found it on ebay.  She loved the photoshoot afterward, but you'd ever know from her fake smile in most of the pictures.


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

bump


----------



## jenseib

chasinglibras said:


> I totally forgot to come post pictures of our BBB visit back in December, but better late than never!  I loved seeing everyone else's pictures when we were (im)patiently waiting for our trip dates to arrive.
> 
> Anyway, my DD (4) *loved* the whole BBB experience and has already been asking when we can go back!  Her dress is the retired Aurora dress; I found it on ebay.  She loved the photoshoot afterward, but you'd ever know from her fake smile in most of the pictures.




Those pictures are gorgeous. She is such a doll.  I love that dress too. We bought it last year on our visit and I am so glad we did.


----------



## rmagee123

My daughter is EXTREMELY tiny (just now wearing a 2T). She'll be *almost* 3 when we go so we decided to fudge her age for BBB. What is the smallest size the costumes come in? I really hope they have something to fit her. She'll be disappointed if they don't have a princess dress she can wear.


----------



## jenseib

I'm not sure what the smallest size is, but maybe look at finding something before hand so you know you have something that fits.
I do know last year, I thin kwe got a size 4. I would have to go look for sure, and that was not the smallest size. I think there was 1 smaller.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

At BBB the smallest we have in the dresses is a 2-3 which is an XXS.  XS is a 4-5, S 6-6X, M 7-8, L 10-12, and XL 14.  We almost always have every dress in XXS, xs and s are our most popular sizes. Hope that helps!


----------



## roxazul

We're going to do BBB for DD birthday in Sept.
It will be our first trip to WDW & as a single mom from Canada I don't think we can go that often 
also the whole trip is based on DD, it is for her  (as I could'nt care less about such a touristic place )

I am a freak planner  so I bought last september, a gorgeous Aurora dress from UK on Ebay, it was her fav princess...then.
Now she's telling me that she want to be transformed in Ariel, because the Little Mermaid is her fav, second by Sleeping Beauty

I wonder if I should do BBB twice in a 9 days trip or just give up Aurora & buy an Ariel costume ($$)

What if she changes her mind

The Ariel dress sold in BBB ? What does it looks like ?  Anyone have pictures of it & the price ? 
( I did'nt check the whole tread sorry)
Or should I buy one on Ebay or maybe Mrs B (as I read about) have one ?

I also don't know if I should go with the fish tail costume or the blue-green dress ? DD says she wants to be Ariel but has no tail  

Any advice or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## jenseib

They now sell the bluish green dress that Ariel wears. I don't have a picture. but you can bring both dresses to your trip and have her wear one to BBB and just wear another at a park all day. My DD wears a different dress to the parks each day.


----------



## ten822

Can someone explain the photo shoot at BBB?  My DD is scheduled for the castle package.  I think it's included but I don't know what exactly.  I see all these beautiful pictures that look professionally done.  After they finish with my princess, do they take her to another room for the photos?  Can I get more than one pose for what's included in the castle package?  And does it take long??  I bet that's what takes the longest out of the whole experience-right??


----------



## LPNmom

Took my DD5, and DD9 to DTD BBB in 2006, thought I would post some pictures:





DD5 before BBB makeover





DD9 before BBB makeover





Magic fairy wand!!





Youngest getting sparkles!





Big sis taking a peek!





DD5 after BBB





DD9 after BBB





POFQ after BBB





Daughter after a long day at BBB and Epcot!
Can't wait till Sept with 4 girls ages: 3, 8 (on birthday), 12, and another 12 year old! I'll post pictures when we get back!


----------



## jenseib

Those are great. I love DD 9's costume. that is super cute. And the colors just pop on her. They both are very beautiful girls. I'm partial to blondes myself.  LOL! My 2 girls are very blonde too.


----------



## mirandag819

Are BBB appointments 90 plus 10 like normal ADRs or just 90 days? 

My 90 day mark starts in a couple weeks.... I am really hoping to get an early early appointment on DD's birthday, which is the 3rd day of our trip. Can I make the appointment 90 days before the day we arive, or does it need to be 90 days from the day I want the appointment for? 

Thanks!


----------



## LPNmom

jenseib said:


> Those are great. I love DD 9's costume. that is super cute. And the colors just pop on her. They both are very beautiful girls. I'm partial to blondes myself.  LOL! My 2 girls are very blonde too.



Thanks!! My oldest is always saying she wants to have dark brown hair, but I tell her that some day she will probably be paying someone to color her hair blonde. We can never be happy with what we got! It makes me a little sad to look at these pictures because three years have gone by and now my oldest is turning 12, and preteen years are here, and she looks so different from these pictures!


----------



## debbiebee

Hi - can someone please pm me the contact details for Mrs B's - thanks in advance - sounds fab

also - just some clarification about the photo shoot - do you not actually have this done at BBB?  and can somebody please post me to a link explaining the photo cd thing?  and what the cd share involves?

just planning a trip for 2010 - 1st time at WDW (been to DLP 3 times) and feeling *very* overwhelmed.  DD would *love* the full package but if i can get the same outfits from Mrs B cheaper then i am thinking we could pick up the accessories at BBB and get the hair and nails etc done - does this ok??

thanks loads xxxx


----------



## emcreative

jenseib, thanks so much for posting those!  My girls (8 and 9) saw them, and now they want to go too!!!  Thank you!  I'm so glad, this will probably be their last year (they were already feeling a bit old for it) so I'm so glad!


----------



## emcreative

I thought I had a link of where the hairstyles are, but now I can't find it and the girls really want to see it.  Anyone have the link handy?


----------



## jenseib

debbiebee said:


> Hi - can someone please pm me the contact details for Mrs B's - thanks in advance - sounds fab
> 
> also - just some clarification about the photo shoot - do you not actually have this done at BBB?  and can somebody please post me to a link explaining the photo cd thing?  and what the cd share involves?
> 
> just planning a trip for 2010 - 1st time at WDW (been to DLP 3 times) and feeling *very* overwhelmed.  DD would *love* the full package but if i can get the same outfits from Mrs B cheaper then i am thinking we could pick up the accessories at BBB and get the hair and nails etc done - does this ok??
> 
> thanks loads xxxx



I was told recently by someone who knows Mrs B that she doesn;t want her info given out here anymore. I guess she was getting alot of people ordering and then never paying, so for now I don't think we  are supposed to give it out.
The photoshoot is not at BBB, ity's in a seperate building. It's at Expositiong ahll in MK, and I can't remember where it is at at DTD.

And Photopass shares were just banned by Disboards a few days ago.


----------



## frankiemom

Can I buy the accessories at the BBB in the Magic Kingdom?  I already bought the dress from Mrs. B.  I need shoes, crown etc.


----------



## jenseib

yes you can, but you can get them cheaper from Mrs B.


----------



## emcreative

jenseib said:


> I was told recently by someone who knows Mrs B that she doesn;t want her info given out here anymore. I guess she was getting alot of people ordering and then never paying, so for now I don't think we  are supposed to give it out.



That's sad.  I hate when  few bad apples ruin things for the rest.

I'm hoping this is the ebay person I already have the name for?  She didn't have much out right now, but I'm holding on to hope by the time it's closer for us.


----------



## tinkerone

monkeybug said:


> Can you charge BBB to your room or do I need to bring cash with me for this? Also how much do you usually tip?
> We have an 8:10 adr at the castle, do you think we will be done in time to make it to rope drop at Fantasyland?
> Sorry about all the questions at once, there are just so many things to think of at the last minute!!!



i just put the tipping question to the moms panel and they said no tipping is allowed at BBB.  when i thought about it, it kind of makes sense.  i really wouldn't want my little one seeing me paying the fairygod mother.  isn't she supposed to do this out of love.  it could take away from the experience.  
now i JUST put that to the panel and JUST got the answer back so i'd be pretty surprised if it has changed in a matter of weeks.

just found the moms panel link.  here it is...

http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.c...page=23&where=search&qid=35195&pid=80&cid=112


----------



## jenseib

no, they are wrong. 
Tipping is allowed now. At first it wasn't, but tipping has been allowed for over a year now.


----------



## emcreative

Hmm, is there a standard percentage/amount?


----------



## tinkerone

jenseib said:


> no, they are wrong.
> Tipping is allowed now. At first it wasn't, but tipping has been allowed for over a year now.



they could be but one of the reasons i asked the panel was because when i called and booked the apt. i was told the same thing, that tipping was not allowed.  i have been asking because i like to make sure i leave enough but every one i have talked to has said no.  i had asked a person who went in january and she said the same.  
now i am feeling i'm in a big deliema.  if i do and am not supposed to, i'll feel stupid.  if i don't and i'm supposed to, i'll feel cheap.  

i'll probably do what the panel has said but keep my eyes and ears open to see if any tipping money is exchanged while i'm there.  mind you, that will take time away from paying attention to me gd.


----------



## jenseib

emcreative said:


> Hmm, is there a standard percentage/amount?



You can tip like a regualr salon, 15-20% of the service total. Not the totla including a dress, and crown, etc.


----------



## jenseib

tinkerone said:


> they could be but one of the reasons i asked the panel was because when i called and booked the apt. i was told the same thing, that tipping was not allowed.  i have been asking because i like to make sure i leave enough but every one i have talked to has said no.  i had asked a person who went in january and she said the same.
> now i am feeling i'm in a big deliema.  if i do and am not supposed to, i'll feel stupid.  if i don't and i'm supposed to, i'll feel cheap.
> 
> i'll probably do what the panel has said but keep my eyes and ears open to see if any tipping money is exchanged while i'm there.  mind you, that will take time away from paying attention to me gd.



I know for a 100% fact that the panel is wrong. Also the phone line is wrong ALOT too. They still tell you to bring a brush or comb and that is not needed. The phone line has given alot of people mis information.

If you go back and read through the thread, when it was strated it says no tipping is allowed. But about a year and a half ago the rules changed. There is alos a couple of FIIT that do post on here from time to time and they have also stated tipping is allowed. It used to be therye were not allowed to be tipped, even if you offered it. now you still don't HAVE to, but it is allowed, and they can accept cash. 
I tipped on our last trip.


----------



## emcreative

jenseib said:


> Also the phone line is wrong ALOT too. They still tell you to bring a brush or comb and that is not needed. The phone line has given alot of people mis information.
> .



Yep, that's what they told me when I made the girls appointments just this afternoon.  They didn't say anything about tipping either way, but did tell us to bring our own brushes (I thought that was kinda odd).


----------



## DisneyNewbiie

I have a few questions (1st disneytrip)
1.were doing the castle package after there done with my daughter do they take pics with princess's?
2.What kind of pics do they take?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

We can accept tips at the BBB.  They have to be in cash and handed to the FGIT.  Most will tip between $5-$10 sometimes more or less depending on how they felt the service was.  At first you could not tip but as of Jan 2008 when I started there as a CP we were able to accept tips


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

emcreative said:


> Yep, that's what they told me when I made the girls appointments just this afternoon.  They didn't say anything about tipping either way, but did tell us to bring our own brushes (I thought that was kinda odd).



They tell you to bring a brush and comb because when the BBBs opened they were not given combs or brushes to use.  I only tell families it's good to have your own brush if your DD has long thick hair.  It's easier to comb through with a brush first and then a comb but if you forget a brush you will not be turned away


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

DisneyNewbiie said:


> I have a few questions (1st disneytrip)
> 1.were doing the castle package after there done with my daughter do they take pics with princess's?
> 2.What kind of pics do they take?



1. They don't take pics with the princesses.  You are more than welcome to head to toontown to get your pics taken with the princesses and/or fairies and they will put them on the same photo pass.  Most-80ish% will have a meal with the princesses at MK, Epcot, or GF which is an option too.  

2. The studio pics that you get in your package are at Exposition Hall (last building on the left on main street).  The photo pass cms will take posed pics of your DD and you can pick from the posed pics and the bbb pics to buy.  Inside bbb they are all just random shots, nothing really posed as there are 2 photographers and 11 chairs to shoot.  They will explain it more to you when you are in the chair-you are given a map to expo hall and they will show you examples of pics at the register.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## DisneyNewbiie

Last question all pics are added to the photopass??


----------



## jenseib

DisneyNewbiie said:


> Last question all pics are added to the photopass??



Yes, as long as you have them scan your card


----------



## tinkerone

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> 1. They don't take pics with the princesses.  You are more than welcome to head to toontown to get your pics taken with the princesses and/or fairies and they will put them on the same photo pass.  Most-80ish% will have a meal with the princesses at MK, Epcot, or GF which is an option too.
> 
> 2. The studio pics that you get in your package are at Exposition Hall (last building on the left on main street).  The photo pass cms will take posed pics of your DD and you can pick from the posed pics and the bbb pics to buy.  Inside bbb they are all just random shots, nothing really posed as there are 2 photographers and 11 chairs to shoot.  They will explain it more to you when you are in the chair-you are given a map to expo hall and they will show you examples of pics at the register.
> 
> Hope that helps!




is this the same for dt bbb?  do you have to go off to mk for your pics?


----------



## jenseib

tinkerone said:


> is this the same for dt bbb?  do you have to go off to mk for your pics?



No there is a place at DTD too.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

tinkerone said:


> is this the same for dt bbb?  do you have to go off to mk for your pics?



You can go to MK if you want and MK can go to DTD if you want but the location at DTD is in their guest relations building (behind the ghira. choco fountain).  It is the same studio set-up and same pictures


----------



## BellaBaby

We will be at DTD's BBB this Thursday. Have never been to DTD at all before, so do we pay for parking and where do we park so we are close to the BBB? 

TIA!!


----------



## noahdove

No parking fee. BBB is in the very large Disney store.


----------



## WonderMom09

Could someone email me Mrs. B info?


----------



## emcreative

WonderMom09 said:


> Could someone email me Mrs. B info?



I heard recently she's asked for people not to mail her info as she's had a lot of "non-payers."

If that's not true, would someone mail it to me, too?

***For the frequent go-ers, what do you find more economical...getting the big package with dress included, or getting the mid package and just buying the dress there.  And I can't remember, does that include shoes in the bigger package?


----------



## jenseib

The bigger package includes shoes, wand and crown and a photopackage as well.


----------



## mommy4

Anyone know of any Princess Tiana (from the upcoming new movie) costumes are anywhere yet?
I would love one of these for my Ethiopian Princess!!!


----------



## emcreative

mommy4 said:


> Anyone know of any Princess Tiana (from the upcoming new movie) costumes are anywhere yet?
> I would love one of these for my Ethiopian Princess!!!



_Disney's The Princess and the Frog merchandise

The Princess and the Frog line of merchandise* will include role-play accessories, dress-up dresses and Halloween costumes *(l*ike the Princess Tiana Ball Gown and Princess Tiana Bayou Wedding Dress*), dolls, playsets, home décor, consumer electronics like Princess Tiana-themed MP3 players and digital cameras, school supplies, and personal care products that will be available at stores across the nation and in Chicago this fall, particularly in 220 Disney Store locations._







So, it looks like nothing officially comes out until fall   Which I guess makes sense since we have to wait all the way until December for the movie!  And I really pout thinking about waiting until December 2010 for Rapunzel!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone have Mrs. B's info that they can PM me or even email me?  Thank you so much!  I have two princesses so any break in price would help us a lot!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I love this thread!  I wasn't going to do the BBB because I didn't like the slicked back look, but now I think I will after hearing how all of your DD's reacted.  I know my DD would LOVE this!  Thanks for all of the info and pics!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Will they be offering the new princess dresses anywhere in DW this fall does anyone know?


----------



## adell557

Looking for Mrs. B's info too


----------



## jenseib

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone have Mrs. B's info that they can PM me or even email me?  Thank you so much!  I have two princesses so any break in price would help us a lot!





adell557 said:


> Looking for Mrs. B's info too




*Mrs B has asked at this point not to have her info given out. She actually told the girl who gave me the info a few months back and then she PM'd me recently and told me not to give it out anymore either. Her stuff is on ebay though, and if you find her (her username is NOT Mrs B, but she will have several costumes listed) you can always ask if she has what you want in the size you want via ebay.*


----------



## Blaze12

I wanted to post a WARNING when ordering Mrs. B's dresses.  I just ordered a dress, the white 3 princess dress.  My daughter wears a size 5/6, and I ordered the dress in the 6/6x, and it runs VERY small, she can not get it on at all.  Which totally stinks, because we are leaving in a few days, and now I am stuck with a dress that I can not even use, and have to get a new one there.  It isnt anything with Mrs. B, it is  just a warning on sizing, if you are trying to save money by buying ahead of time, you may want to go the next size up.  I have never had a problem in the past on WDW resort dresses, so maybe it is just this one.  But  I am very disappointed!!   Now the baby's dress is a size 2/3 and she wears a size 2, it is the seafoam green Ariel, and that fits her fine.  Maybe a little small for a 2/3, but still  useable for us for this trip.


----------



## jenseib

Blaze12 said:


> I wanted to post a WARNING when ordering Mrs. B's dresses.  I just ordered a dress, the white 3 princess dress.  My daughter wears a size 5/6, and I ordered the dress in the 6/6x, and it runs VERY small, she can not get it on at all.  Which totally stinks, because we are leaving in a few days, and now I am stuck with a dress that I can not even use, and have to get a new one there.  It isnt anything with Mrs. B, it is  just a warning on sizing, if you are trying to save money by buying ahead of time, you may want to go the next size up.  I have never had a problem in the past on WDW resort dresses, so maybe it is just this one.  But  I am very disappointed!!   Now the baby's dress is a size 2/3 and she wears a size 2, it is the seafoam green Ariel, and that fits her fine.  Maybe a little small for a 2/3, but still  useable for us for this trip.



They have had alot of trouble with those dresses. They even took them off the shelf for awhile to try to fix that smallness, too tight in spots problem, but sounds like they didn't do a good job.


----------



## Blaze12

I guess not, unless maybe the dress I got from Mrs. B is one of the older styles before the fix??  Oh well, what do you do!!!


----------



## Blaze12

I have a quick question!!!  DD #1 wants to get the "bun" hairstyle, and DD #2 is getting the Diva hairstyle.  Can I purchase the tiara that goes with the "Bun" hairstyle for DD #2 so they have matching Tiaras??  If so, does anyone know how much that tiara costs? (was that confusing???)


----------



## mom22bless

I wonder why she doesn't want her ebay name given out?  Wouldn't that get her business?   That would take care of the non payers too...




jenseib said:


> *Mrs B has asked at this point not to have her info given out. She actually told the girl who gave me the info a few months back and then she PM'd me recently and told me not to give it out anymore either. Her stuff is on ebay though, and if you find her (her username is NOT Mrs B, but she will have several costumes listed) you can always ask if she has what you want in the size you want via ebay.*


----------



## jenseib

Blaze12 said:


> I have a quick question!!!  DD #1 wants to get the "bun" hairstyle, and DD #2 is getting the Diva hairstyle.  Can I purchase the tiara that goes with the "Bun" hairstyle for DD #2 so they have matching Tiaras??  If so, does anyone know how much that tiara costs? (was that confusing???)



Yes you can. I think it is like 10 12 for a tiara.


mom22bless said:


> I wonder why she doesn't want her ebay name given out?  Wouldn't that get her business?   That would take care of the non payers too...




I don't think we are supposed to give those names out on these boards. Like I said a few of us talking about her and using her username got warnings awhile back.  And she doesn't want, from what I understand, to have people asking for specific sizes that aren't listed. Those are the pople who are not paying and she is holding those sizes aside waiting for payment, and possibly ordering new stock to replace it.


----------



## jenseib

I just wanted to add I am only passing along info I was given, but I really don't know ther real reasons why.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

the new bbb in california has now opened. It opened in april. priceing is coach 44.95 crown 49.95 and castle 195.95 to 225.95. located right outside of sleeping beauties castle in fantasyland. ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Tanzanite

Ialways order a dress bigger as i like them longer  as my daughter like heels  under them


----------



## F.G.I.Training

The new adventure for both boys and girls will open in the Magic Kingdom on June 29th of this year. Its The Pirates League... You can have your boys and girls transformed into the pirate of their dreams!!!! They meet a Pirate Master that gives your pirate his/her own pirate name, look, and portrait. there are three packages.the "First Mate" is 49.95 and includes bandana(reversable), fake teeth, choice of facial effect look(cursed pirate, captain hook or captain jack) and 1 5x7 photo. Next isthe "Empress Package" (for girls) and this includes bandana(reversable) vibrant and bold makeup, face gem, and 1 5x7 photo. Last is the "Captain Package" and this includes choice of pirate costume,fake teeth, choice of facial effect look and 3 5x7 photos. All packages also come with sword and sheath, earring and eye patch, tattoo, pirate coin necklace, map case folder, and a personalized pirate oath. the hours are 9am to 7pm 7 days a week. this is located in Adventureland. To make reservations call 407-wdw-crew.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Wow...great pictures!!!  Sorry if this has already been adressed, but i am not sure if i am understanding this correctly and just need some clarification.

Can you take your own dress there and not purchase one they have?  Can you get pictures doing it that way or only with a certain package (added to photopass, not printed there)?

My youngest is in love with this thread and is very convinced that she must do this now, after telling me she is too old for princess's lol.....she will turn 9 just before we go.......

Thanks


----------



## F.G.I.Training

canadianjovigirl said:


> Wow...great pictures!!!  Sorry if this has already been adressed, but i am not sure if i am understanding this correctly and just need some clarification.
> 
> Can you take your own dress there and not purchase one they have?  Can you get pictures doing it that way or only with a certain package (added to photopass, not printed there)?
> 
> My youngest is in love with this thread and is very convinced that she must do this now, after telling me she is too old for princess's lol.....she will turn 9 just before we go.......
> 
> Thanks



Yes you can do any of the makeovers with your own dress/outfit you may want. You can add photos to any package as well. the least priced package from photopass is 29.99. Your princess may not want to dress as a princess, we get alot of preteen girls that come into the bbb with cool outfits they may think is cool for them. Not many preteens actually dress as one of the princesses. We see them do more of the "rock Star" look in clothes and then one of the hairstyles.


----------



## Naisy68

quick question -- Can you request a certain FGIT?? My DD wants to go back to the BBB in the castle and we loved the gal we had last year. We would like to have her again. Is this a possibility??


----------



## Mami2Princesa

Can you have a photo pass photographer come to your appointment? I reserved the crown package because we have our own outfit.


----------



## mom22bless

You have to PAY to get pictures taken now?  We did it in Exhibition Hall for free and she even took pics of my son.


----------



## amyj1024

If you preorder photopass CD, can you have photos from the bbb included on them?  Or do you still have to pay extra for photos.?


----------



## jenseib

Mami2Princesa said:


> Can you have a photo pass photographer come to your appointment? I reserved the crown package because we have our own outfit.




Photopass photographers are roaming around the room the whole time and take pictures of them getting done.  If you want the photoshoot you have to go to a different location (depending on which BBB you go to) to have it done. The photoshoot itself is free and can be put on photopass and you can also get a package of photos there if you wish.



mom22bless said:


> You have to PAY to get pictures taken now?  We did it in Exhibition Hall for free and she even took pics of my son.



Not that I'm aware of. We went in March and didn't.


----------



## jenseib

amyj1024 said:


> If you preorder photopass CD, can you have photos from the bbb included on them?  Or do you still have to pay extra for photos.?



All photos take at BBB go on photopass. The photoshoot can go on photopass as well if you like.


----------



## jenseib

Starting on page 75 I wrote about our experience there in alot of detail. On 77 I posted some photopass pictures from when the do was getting done, and then on 80 I think I posted photoshoot pictures.

I don't think I put all the photopass pics on there. Maybe I'll post more later on.


----------



## livie1205

I just got back on Friday and they had TONS of walk up appts for people.I guess with the economy people are not spending that kind of money on BBB.I just wanted to let people know that do not have appts that you can try to just go up and ask.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

We have an appointment before rope drop.  How do we get in?  THanks


----------



## princssdisnygina

Can someone please tell me if the dresses are still "itchy"? I know the old ones were but how are the new ones?


----------



## jenseib

It depends on the kid. My DD rarely thinks any of them are itchy. But if you thought the old ones were, then you will think the new ones are as well. They are made the same way.


----------



## joy13

2littleprincesses said:


> We have an appointment before rope drop.  How do we get in?  THanks




They will have a turnstile open for those with early ADR's and BBB appointments.   I'd have your confirmation # along, but you probably won't need it.


----------



## princssdisnygina

How early can the appointments be made?


----------



## 2littleprincesses

princssdisnygina said:


> How early can the appointments be made?



We got one at 8 on a non emh day.


----------



## jenseib

princssdisnygina said:


> how early can the appointments be made?



90 days prior to going


----------



## Naisy68

Naisy68 said:


> quick question -- Can you request a certain FGIT?? My DD wants to go back to the BBB in the castle and we loved the gal we had last year. We would like to have her again. Is this a possibility??



Bump!! Didn't get an answer to this yet, gonna try it again. Does anyone know about this??


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenseib said:


> 90 days prior to going



Not what I meant.  I was looking for the time.  Thanks.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

this has probably been answered here a million times, so sorry if i'm repeating.....

If we go for the Hair & make up package do you get a 'sash'?

we'd be bringing own dress, can we still get photoshoot pics onto photopass??

Many Thanks!!

My DD3 is SOOOOOOOO excited... she's wanted to do it every year and had to make do with my efforts up until now!!

x x x


----------



## honeydiane1953

livie1205 said:


> I just got back on Friday and they had TONS of walk up appts for people.I guess with the economy people are not spending that kind of money on BBB.I just wanted to let people know that do not have appts that you can try to just go up and ask.



 I know this is cool but come on really the BBB is too expensive!!!! And the tea  party at the GF is out of ballpark high.  Unbelievable what Disney charges.  Btw I'm not a miser  ... WE stay at deluxe accomendations when we go.   me dgd dgs


----------



## jenseib

honeydiane1953 said:


> I know this is cool but come on really the BBB is too expensive!!!! And the tea  party at the GF is out of ballpark high.  Unbelievable what Disney charges.  Btw I'm not a miser  ... WE stay at deluxe accomendations when we go.   me dgd dgs



I don't think this is a thread for you to subscribe too if you don't like it. This is for info on BBB and not how much you think it's prices are, and has nothing to do with the GF tea party.  I see you are new, so I'll let you know that when people start posting like that and topics get heated, the moderators close them and if they are super heated people get warned and/or banned.



davidmolliesmum said:


> this has probably been answered here a million times, so sorry if i'm repeating.....
> 
> If we go for the Hair & make up package do you get a 'sash'?
> 
> we'd be bringing own dress, can we still get photoshoot pics onto photopass??
> 
> Many Thanks!!
> 
> My DD3 is SOOOOOOOO excited... she's wanted to do it every year and had to make do with my efforts up until now!!
> 
> x x x



Everyone gets a sash with each style, no matter whaich price or hairstyle.  And the pictures they take while getting done get put on your photopass card, there is no other way to get them other wise. If can buy single pics, but they have to be on the card for them to know what they are.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

wow!  this is a lot of info to digest!!!  thanks for the thread guys, its great.  right now were debating- orginally we werent going to do it, but dd will be four when we go and is in love with ariel.  and when ever we get to go again she may no longer be in to the princess thing.  

heres what were debating. dd has an ariel dress and tiara- she has shoes too but are waaaaaaaaay too big for her.  were already planningon taking the dress, so im debating doing the whole big shabang for her or using ours and just getting the middle package.  thoughts?


----------



## jenseib

middle package.

We brought our own dress and shoes, but DD wanted the crown, so we just added that to our package, so if you want to get shoes there you can do that as well.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

thanks!  she has an ariel crown that is identical to your daughters belle crown- god i love wally hole!  lol  but i think id treat her to the sparkly tiara.



jenseib said:


> middle package.
> 
> We brought our own dress and shoes, but DD wanted the crown, so we just added that to our package, so if you want to get shoes there you can do that as well.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Would you do this with tweens? I have an 11 year old and so does my BFF who will be with us. She also has a 6 year old who wants to do this. Our older DD's do not want the dress, but they want their hair and makeup done for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. We thought it would be cute to get them some type of cute sundress for this instead. Would that be OK? Would you do it?


----------



## momsavealot

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Would you do this with tweens? I have an 11 year old and so does my BFF who will be with us. She also has a 6 year old who wants to do this. Our older DD's do not want the dress, but they want their hair and makeup done for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. We thought it would be cute to get them some type of cute sundress for this instead. Would that be OK? Would you do it?



This is a great question.  I have a 9 year old and a 3.5 year old and I'm wondering if one is too old and the other too young.  They DO love dress up though!!


----------



## joy13

Naisy68 said:


> Bump!! Didn't get an answer to this yet, gonna try it again. Does anyone know about this??




I don't think it would hurt to ask.  I'm sure they wouldn't be able to gauruntee anything, but if she is available, I'm sure they'd give her to you.


----------



## joy13

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Would you do this with tweens? I have an 11 year old and so does my BFF who will be with us. She also has a 6 year old who wants to do this. Our older DD's do not want the dress, but they want their hair and makeup done for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. We thought it would be cute to get them some type of cute sundress for this instead. Would that be OK? Would you do it?





momsavealot said:


> This is a great question.  I have a 9 year old and a 3.5 year old and I'm wondering if one is too old and the other too young.  They DO love dress up though!!




I've been reading this thread (and it's predecessor) for 2 years now and several girls in those age catagories have done BBB and loved it.  If the girl's are interested and you are willing - go for it


----------



## wdwmom0f3

The girls are wanting to do it so I guess we will. We make our ADR's this Saturday so I can book it then.


----------



## nan214

honeydiane1953 said:


> I know this is cool but come on really the BBB is too expensive!!!! And the tea  party at the GF is out of ballpark high.  Unbelievable what Disney charges.  Btw I'm not a miser  ... WE stay at deluxe accomendations when we go.   me dgd dgs



I know its expensive...... but compared to "normal" salon prices for an updo, its actually about the same cost.  It's about $45 -$65 to get your hair done (at least in the boston area - where everything is way too expensive).   Its only worth it because you are in disney. You actually get to keep the make up and nail polish.  I looked into getting my dd's hair done for her ballet recital..... no way it was going to be $50!  So disney actually is not that expensive compared to others.   BTW, I am trying to make myself feel better about spending the $54.95 on my DD's hair, make up and nails


----------



## nan214

nan214 said:


> I know its expensive...... but compared to "normal" salon prices for an updo, its actually about the same cost.  It's about $45 -$65 to get your hair done (at least in the boston area - where everything is way too expensive).   Its only worth it because you are in disney. You actually get to keep the make up and nail polish.  I looked into getting my dd's hair done for her ballet recital..... no way it was going to be $50!  So disney actually is not that expensive compared to others.   BTW, I am trying to make myself feel better about spending the $54.95 on my DD's hair, make up and nails



I think this question has been answered, but can you buy any of the accessories at BBB over and above your package (i.e.  shoes, necklaces, tiara's ect....)  Im just doing the  middle package b/c we are bring the dress.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Would you do this with tweens? I have an 11 year old and so does my BFF who will be with us. She also has a 6 year old who wants to do this. Our older DD's do not want the dress, but they want their hair and makeup done for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. We thought it would be cute to get them some type of cute sundress for this instead. Would that be OK? Would you do it?



I took my DDs 2 trips ago, they were 10 & 8 and they both loved it.  I thought that was the end of it, then as we were planning our trip for this year I asked them if they wanted to go again and my now 12 almost 13 year old was the 1st one to yell YES!!!!  Then younger DD hollered YES too, but instead of going in Dec. we are surprising them with the trip in Aug. so they are booked for their appts. then.


----------



## jenseib

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Would you do this with tweens? I have an 11 year old and so does my BFF who will be with us. She also has a 6 year old who wants to do this. Our older DD's do not want the dress, but they want their hair and makeup done for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. We thought it would be cute to get them some type of cute sundress for this instead. Would that be OK? Would you do it?



Yes, if they want to do it then go for it. Lots of girls this age do it.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

So, are appts now made 90 vs the old 180 days?  Does anyone know what the cancellation policy is?  Thanks much!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

thank you.. i know that the pictures taken while the makeover is done go onto photopass... i mean the photo shoot.... can you only have the photo shoot done if you buy the top package?


----------



## Twilight Terror

You can have photos done whatever package you do. They get added to your photopass the same as the ones from during the make over. And last year, we ended up getting photo shoot photos done twice. We had our BBB done at DTD ready for MNSSHP, went to MK and my mum and sister stopped in at the Tonys/Guest Relations bit (while I went to the little girls' room), and the photographer ushered them towards the back to have more photos done! lol


----------



## Lynne G

Lovemy3babes said:


> So, are appts now made 90 vs the old 180 days?  Does anyone know what the cancellation policy is?  Thanks much!



I think if you don't cancel within 30 days or so, they charge the deposit to your credit card.


----------



## nan214

Lovemy3babes said:


> So, are appts now made 90 vs the old 180 days?  Does anyone know what the cancellation policy is?  Thanks much!



It is 90 days now and the cancellation policy is actually only  1 day (CM told me this when I made my ARD)  Also, they should not charge your CC.  They will put want a CC to hold the appt. in case you are no show. Once again, this is what the CM told me. I hope they dont charge my card! I was planning on using disney dollars


----------



## Berlioz70

wdwmom0f3 said:


> Would you do this with tweens?



I do not mean to hijack this thread at all - I've been lurking for awhile to learn as much as I can about the BBB. I just wanted to throw out there that The Pirates League was designed with the tween (and adult) girl in mind, for those who have outgrown the Princess. The makeup at TPL is professional Ben Nye, and the Empress look (far left in my sig) is much more adult.

I don't think this is the best place to talk about TPL, so check out our thread here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2156668

Thanks... now I return you to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Tink3Bell

HOw can I find pictures that are in the Parks and DTD now in 2009 (Princess Dresses)  also does anyone know the Mrs. B info or her website on e bay?


----------



## jenseib

Mrs B is ONLY selling on ebay now. She had some bad experiences with people ordering and then never paying, so she is strictly ebay. We can't post links, but here is her seller name there.
wantsnneeds4u

This thread has alot of pictures of the dresses, new and old, and most are in the first few pages.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384


----------



## Tink3Bell

Thanks for the info, I love that Red Belle dress your daughter has on I saw it at the Disney Outlet in NJ over the weekend - but my daughter wanted the yellow one which is pretty too.  They are both the deluxe costumes so it was nice to see them on sale.  

She wants the mermaid one the only thing is I don't think its as pretty, I know its her choice but I am hoping she wants to use the belle one I bought - it is her birthday gift including a trip to BBB in August.  She just turned 4 on wednesday.


----------



## kadesha

How do your kids do in the summer heat with these dresses on?  I bought 2 from Mrs. B before our trip in November.  The kids wore the dresses all day but complained a lot about how itchy they were.  I can't imagine that they will be able to wear them in the summer heat.  They have an appointment Monday and I bought them some custom-made boutique dresses to wear.  I really love the princess dresses but I can't imagine them wearing them very long in the heat.


----------



## Twinkler

Can you bring in your own crown and dress?


----------



## Naisy68

We always bring our own dress and shoes - I'm sure you can bring your own crown too. We save about $150 this way. I actually buy one of the dresses off e-bay when I can, I can usually find one for around $35, one of the really nice and brand new Disney Deluxe dresses believe it or not.


----------



## Trishtack

jenseib - The dress your daughter is wearing is beautiful and seems to be much more deluxe than what I am seeing at our local Disney store and online. Can you share where you got the dress? 

I am trying to find pics of what is offered at BBB for this fall as well. Anyone?

Thanks - Trish


----------



## 2littleprincesses

My dd is undecided if she wants the pop princess or the disney diva.  We are going in August.  Anyone have any pictures of these styles and the differences?  Thanks!!!


----------



## jenseib

Trishtack said:


> jenseib - The dress your daughter is wearing is beautiful and seems to be much more deluxe than what I am seeing at our local Disney store and online. Can you share where you got the dress?
> 
> I am trying to find pics of what is offered at BBB for this fall as well. Anyone?
> 
> Thanks - Trish



I got it at Disney shopping.com in Feb. It was also sold at the stores at the time, but it was onsale online when I bought it and full price at the stores. I got the dress, shoes and shipping for a little less than the stores full price.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Ok.  We just got back a few days ago. We took Maddy to the BBB and first she chose Jasmine... we had it done first thing in the morning at the MK.  Throughout the day the sparkles started coming off of the outfit and it appeared they were all like that so... we decided to go with her second choice so she switched to Tinkerbelle.  SO... she basically got to wear 2 outfits in one day!  She liked that!  So... here are pics of both!


----------



## december

jenseib said:


> I got it at Disney shopping.com in Feb. It was also sold at the stores at the time, but it was onsale online when I bought it and full price at the stores. I got the dress, shoes and shipping for a little less than the stores full price.



I just read your dining report, and it makes me want to get back to WDW so BAD!  I loved CRT in 2006 (our 1st trip), and 1900 in 2007.  We've added a new little girl to the family (she will be 8 wks old tomorrow) and I am so ready to take her to meet Cinderella.  I'm definitely planning CRT for our trip next summer, but I don't know how I'll wait 3 yrs to do BBB!  Luckily, dd9 is still very much into the princesses.  We still have to do Akershus one day.


----------



## jenseib

december said:


> I just read your dining report, and it makes me want to get back to WDW so BAD!  I loved CRT in 2006 (our 1st trip), and 1900 in 2007.  We've added a new little girl to the family (she will be 8 wks old tomorrow) and I am so ready to take her to meet Cinderella.  I'm definitely planning CRT for our trip next summer, but I don't know how I'll wait 3 yrs to do BBB!  Luckily, dd9 is still very much into the princesses.  We still have to do Akershus one day.




Thanks for reading...and Congrats on your bundle of joy!


----------



## maiapapaya

I have a question ... we are hoping to book BBB for first thing in the morning so that we can be at rope drop for Pixie Hollow (we have two kids to be made over, I haven't booked yet, so I don't know if they will be done at the same time or one after the other). If the kids are done before rope drop (for MK) are we allowed just to wander around in the park? (I'm thinking just around Main Street)

Also, how long can we count on for a make-over to take? We are just having hair and make-up done.

TIA!


----------



## CharacterFan

maiapapaya said:


> I have a question ... we are hoping to book BBB for first thing in the morning so that we can be at rope drop for Pixie Hollow (we have two kids to be made over, I haven't booked yet, so I don't know if they will be done at the same time or one after the other). If the kids are done before rope drop (for MK) are we allowed just to wander around in the park? (I'm thinking just around Main Street)
> 
> Also, how long can we count on for a make-over to take? We are just having hair and make-up done.
> 
> TIA!



You'll be allowed on Main Street, or at the rope line for Fantasyland inside the castle.  You can always head up to the front of the park and have your free portrait session.

I had hair and makeup done mine took about 30 minutes. So if you have them done at the same time I'd budget 30-45 minutes. Done right after each other about an hour-hour and a half.


----------



## maiapapaya

Thanks! Since my oldest is on a mission to see the fairies I think I will try to book the girls for the same time. I wouldn't want to run over on time and miss the Pixie Hollow rope drop!


----------



## jenseib

Remember that toontown opens later than the rest of the park as well.


----------



## lnh'smom

We've never done BBB before. Do the girls always wear the sash they get there?


----------



## maiapapaya

jenseib said:


> Remember that toontown opens later than the rest of the park as well.



Yes, I know. My thinking was to have the girls done and ready to head over to line up for the toon town rope drop for around 9:30. I have a four year old and am hoping not to bring the stroller that day. It could be a bit of a long stroll!  I was just worried if I do have the girls done back to back (and it takes 45 min each) that could potentially have us just heading out of BBB around 9:30 (if I can get them in for 8:00). I'd rather have lots of time and just wander over at our own pace.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

what time do they start having appts 8am or later...want to get to rope drop for Toontown too--I could always do her myself-- but then there isn't that pixie magic


----------



## dsnymomof4

Does anyone know if you can still do BBB if you have a hair wrap in?  Will they work around it or ask that you take it out?  Any experiences with this?  Thanks.


----------



## princssdisnygina

lnh'smom said:


> We've never done BBB before. Do the girls always wear the sash they get there?



It seems that some of them do and some don't.  We ended up taking it off of our princess because it was getting in her way.  Don't know of what... but she wanted it off.


----------



## bjakmom

Can anyone direct me to info or pics of the hair extensions available?  DGrd is going to MNSSHP as Ariel and I was wondering if they have a red hair extension they could put in?


----------



## DonnaBelle06

Am so excited that my DD who is 7 now is booked at MK's BBB for Aug 16!

We have diner at 8 PM at CRT and her appt is at 4:30.  We are doing the middle package (bringing our own dress - yet to buy but I want her to be Belle).

With the photopass........how much does this cost to get the CD - isn't it like $100+?  I want pictures - but don't want to pay $200 just for her if you KWIM?  Her brother at the same time will be doing Pirate League - I want pics of them both. 

Any info - greatly appreciated.


----------



## princssdisnygina

bjakmom said:


> Can anyone direct me to info or pics of the hair extensions available?  DGrd is going to MNSSHP as Ariel and I was wondering if they have a red hair extension they could put in?



They do have a reddish color hair piece.  I do not have pics but I saw it just a few weeks ago.


----------



## joy13

DonnaBelle06 said:


> Am so excited that my DD who is 7 now is booked at MK's BBB for Aug 16!
> 
> We have diner at 8 PM at CRT and her appt is at 4:30.  We are doing the middle package (bringing our own dress - yet to buy but I want her to be Belle).
> 
> With the photopass........how much does this cost to get the CD - isn't it like $100+?  I want pictures - but don't want to pay $200 just for her if you KWIM?  Her brother at the same time will be doing Pirate League - I want pics of them both.
> 
> Any info - greatly appreciated.



If you get the photopass CD all the pictures you get taken by photopass photographers for your whole trip will be on it.


----------



## lwjtwo

Hi everyone!

I have read most of the posts, but I am running out of time!  I am still a little confused on the castle package, photo session, and what is included in that package.

Our daughter will be going to the BBB for her 3rd birthday.  We would like to ger her dress and accessories there.  But we are not interested in the photo session.  

How does this work with the package then?  Do you guys suggest we just get the middle package and buy the dress and accessories there as extras?  Are the items the same price at the BBB as other stores on property?  

If we go with the castle package, I have read it comes with a crown.  What if our daughter decides to get the princess hairdo with tiara?  Does she get the crown as well as part of the package?  

Is there any benefit pricewise to doing the package besides the photo session?  

At the BBB do you just pick out whatever accessories you want and they add it to the price regardless of the package you choose?

Thanks in advance everyone!  I have been waiting for my little princess to turn 3 just so we can do the BBB!!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

lwjtwo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have read most of the posts, but I am running out of time!  I am still a little confused on the castle package, photo session, and what is included in that package.
> 
> Our daughter will be going to the BBB for her 3rd birthday.  We would like to ger her dress and accessories there.  But we are not interested in the photo session.
> 
> How does this work with the package then?  Do you guys suggest we just get the middle package and buy the dress and accessories there as extras?  Are the items the same price at the BBB as other stores on property?
> 
> If we go with the castle package, I have read it comes with a crown.  What if our daughter decides to get the princess hairdo with tiara?  Does she get the crown as well as part of the package?
> 
> Is there any benefit pricewise to doing the package besides the photo session?
> 
> At the BBB do you just pick out whatever accessories you want and they add it to the price regardless of the package you choose?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!  I have been waiting for my little princess to turn 3 just so we can do the BBB!!!



I'll try and clear it up for you!!

Castle package includes: hair, make up, nails, dress, wand, crown, shoes, and photo package.

Crown: hair, make up, and nails



If you don't want the photos tell your FGIT or one of the FGITs at the podium when you check in and they will mark it on the slip and you will not be charged for it.  It doesn't hurt to remind the FGIT at the register when you are checking out.  

We have had several that want castle but not photos but when you get the castle package and add it all up you pretty much get the photos for free but if not, we can take the $30 off!! or you can get the crown package and add the dress, crown, wand, and shoes but it's the same as the castle without the photos if that makes sense.  It's just easier to tell them when you check in that you want the Castle package and NO photo package.  You will need to remind photopass as well before they go into their description about it.  If you for some reason change your mind and want the photos it can be added as well!!

I hope that helps!  Your DD will have a wonderful time, I miss all of my fgit friends--you'll have to let me know who you have!!


----------



## lwjtwo

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> I'll try and clear it up for you!!
> 
> Castle package includes: hair, make up, nails, dress, wand, crown, shoes, and photo package.
> 
> Crown: hair, make up, and nails
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want the photos tell your FGIT or one of the FGITs at the podium when you check in and they will mark it on the slip and you will not be charged for it.  It doesn't hurt to remind the FGIT at the register when you are checking out.
> 
> We have had several that want castle but not photos but when you get the castle package and add it all up you pretty much get the photos for free but if not, we can take the $30 off!! or you can get the crown package and add the dress, crown, wand, and shoes but it's the same as the castle without the photos if that makes sense.  It's just easier to tell them when you check in that you want the Castle package and NO photo package.  You will need to remind photopass as well before they go into their description about it.  If you for some reason change your mind and want the photos it can be added as well!!
> 
> I hope that helps!  Your DD will have a wonderful time, I miss all of my fgit friends--you'll have to let me know who you have!!




Thanks so much for the explanation!  I guess we'll just have to wait to see what mood DD3 is in when we get there!    I just don't want to spend a bunch of extra $$$ for stuff she doesn't want or if she isn't going to cooperate for the photo session!  

Our appt. is August 9th!


----------



## lwjtwo

One more question!

Say we decide to go with the castle package and the photo session.  The photos that are included, are they all the same pose?  Or can we mix it up?

Thanks!


----------



## bsusanmb

lwjtwo said:


> Thanks so much for the explanation!  I guess we'll just have to wait to see what mood DD3 is in when we get there!    I just don't want to spend a bunch of extra $$$ for stuff she doesn't want or if she isn't going to cooperate for the photo session!
> 
> Our appt. is August 9th!



I think that is wise.  We took Makayla when she was 3 and she just sat there stunned....she didn't know what to think of it all...she enjoyed it, but we enjoyed it more.  She kept staring and staring at herself in the mirror after she was done...until she finally realized that it was her...as for the photo package...we didn't buy it.  We took her over the same day and had the photos done, but added to our photo pass instead.  

I believe that the little tiny crown comes with the package...correct me if I am wrong.  The crowns that you buy to match the dresses are way too big for Makayla's head and she is now 4.  They just slide forward.  She won't wear them.  She is most impressed with the dress and shoes...once in a while the sceptor/wand...particularly if she sees another little girl with one.  

The dresses are the same dresses in the stores at WDW and we bought hers before BBB and had her in it when we got there.   

We are going in Dec and she will be 5 in Jan.  She is really excited to go back to BBB now that she is older and understands the whole thing.  

I got the biggest kick out of the whole thing.  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## bsusanmb

lwjtwo said:


> One more question!
> 
> Say we decide to go with the castle package and the photo session.  The photos that are included, are they all the same pose?  Or can we mix it up?
> 
> Thanks!



They do tons of poses...tons...I think we have 30 different poses of Makayla.  No worries there.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

lwjtwo said:


> One more question!
> 
> Say we decide to go with the castle package and the photo session.  The photos that are included, are they all the same pose?  Or can we mix it up?
> 
> Thanks!



They will take several poses and it will take about 15 mins to pose her and take the pics and 5 mins for them to be added to the card and then you can view them.  You get 1 5x7 and 4 4x6s and you get to pick 3 poses that you want.  You can pick from the pictures at the shoot or pictures inside BBB or both.  Most will just take the studio ones but depending on how the reveal is, some will choose that one.  You can also buy more pictures of course than just that but the $30 that it is worth is what you get!


----------



## lwjtwo

Thanks everyone for answering my questions!

We are so excited!  I have been showing DD the pictures on here of all the pretty little princesses and she has been talking about it nonstop.


----------



## minniem

Forgive me if this has already been addressed on this thread, I tried reading through a lot of it, but it is REALLY long.  

We are planning a trip to WDW next spring and it will be a week before my DD turns 5 and I would really like to take her to BBB.

What do most people do in regards to the dresses?  Do you buy them there or bring them from home?  The main reason I'm asking is that I'm wondering if it's cheaper to buy her one from the Disney Store after Halloween or if the quality etc is different.

I would love to purchase the $189 plan, but (gulp) that seems like so much $$$ to me.  

Also, I'll have a 2 1/2 year old DD with me too, will they do anything for her or do they absolutely have to be 3?   Anyone with siblings knows the youngest always wants to do what the oldest is doing.  

Maybe I'll just bring her a princess costume?

Thanks!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

minniem said:


> Forgive me if this has already been addressed on this thread, I tried reading through a lot of it, but it is REALLY long.
> 
> We are planning a trip to WDW next spring and it will be a week before my DD turns 5 and I would really like to take her to BBB.
> 
> What do most people do in regards to the dresses?  Do you buy them there or bring them from home?  The main reason I'm asking is that I'm wondering if it's cheaper to buy her one from the Disney Store after Halloween or if the quality etc is different.
> 
> I would love to purchase the $189 plan, but (gulp) that seems like so much $$$ to me.
> 
> Also, I'll have a 2 1/2 year old DD with me too, will they do anything for her or do they absolutely have to be 3?   Anyone with siblings knows the youngest always wants to do what the oldest is doing.
> 
> Maybe I'll just bring her a princess costume?
> 
> Thanks!!!



First off, I think buying a dress from the Disney store would be just fine.  Alot of people bring their own.  The BBB will even let her get dressed there before they do her hair.  Just let them know you will be bringing your own dress and tell them when you check in.  
As far as the 2 1/2 year old goes, they won't do anything for her unless you are having her done as well.  I have heard many people on here say they took their almost 3 year old and had her hair done.  I think it depends on the behavior of your child.  If she can sit for about 30-45 minutes while someone is tugging on her hair then that is up to you.  If she would not sit still then it would be best to wait.  They do not ask for her birth certificate so if you say she is old enough then she is old enough but use your best judgement.  You could always buy her a tiara and pull her hair back yourself and get her own princess dress.  Just a thought!


----------



## dmaz

Sorry if this has been asked.  What do older girls wear to BBB?  My 9 yr old asked to go and we have not told her about the appointment.  
Yesterday while at our local Disney store I saw a beatiful gold tank bubble dress. It had a small picture of the princesses.  My daugther thought it was too babyish.  I tried convincing her it would be perfect for 1900 Park Fare. 
I have a feeling she will ask for a costume when we get there.  She did buy the lightweight cotton tank dress with the princesses on it but I am worried she will not be happy with that.
Anyone have any suggestions for something that will make her feel like a princess but not a baby?


----------



## princssdisnygina

dmaz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.  What do older girls wear to BBB?  My 9 yr old asked to go and we have not told her about the appointment.
> Yesterday while at our local Disney store I saw a beatiful gold tank bubble dress. It had a small picture of the princesses.  My daugther thought it was too babyish.  I tried convincing her it would be perfect for 1900 Park Fare.
> I have a feeling she will ask for a costume when we get there.  She did buy the lightweight cotton tank dress with the princesses on it but I am worried she will not be happy with that.
> Anyone have any suggestions for something that will make her feel like a princess but not a baby?



You could get her a more grown up dress.  Something that is not from the Disney Store.  Go find a cute summer dress or something like Hannah Montana would wear.


----------



## bsusanmb

princssdisnygina said:


> First off, I think buying a dress from the Disney store would be just fine.  Alot of people bring their own.  The BBB will even let her get dressed there before they do her hair.  Just let them know you will be bringing your own dress and tell them when you check in.
> As far as the 2 1/2 year old goes, they won't do anything for her unless you are having her done as well.  I have heard many people on here say they took their almost 3 year old and had her hair done.  I think it depends on the behavior of your child.  If she can sit for about 30-45 minutes while someone is tugging on her hair then that is up to you.  If she would not sit still then it would be best to wait.  They do not ask for her birth certificate so if you say she is old enough then she is old enough but use your best judgement.  You could always buy her a tiara and pull her hair back yourself and get her own princess dress.  Just a thought![/QUOTE
> 
> My understanding is that the minimum age is 3.  You can buy the hair pieces yourself...or, they will give your older daughter the make up and nail polish to take with her and you can put it on the little one yourself.  They sell the little tiny crowns there too for $10 I think.  You can get them cheaper at Target and a few other places.  I would not spend $189 for BBB.  I bought the dresses etc on line from ebay...not supposed to say ebay I think.  And for our upcoming trip, I bought the Giselle bride dress at the Disney Store on clearance.  I have also made a sleeping beauty dress for Makayla and it cost much less and was much prettier than anything I could have bought her...and it didn't itch!  When Makayla was 3 and we took her to BBB, she was done with hair, make up and nails in 15 min.  I would have been furious to have paid $189 for 15 min.  You can make memories without having to spend the money.


----------



## teachallday

princssdisnygina said:


> You could get her a more grown up dress.  Something that is not from the Disney Store.  Go find a cute summer dress or something like Hannah Montana would wear.



Try getting her something that you might wear to church or for formal occasions.  An Easter Dress would do too.  I always pick up cheap ones around here at Burlington Coat Factory.  They have these dresses called "Cinderella Dresses".  That is their brand name, not reference to Cinderella.  They are these formal gowns, but I pick them up for 20 to 30 dollars.  The kid could wear them anytime (school pictures, Christmas Program, Church, a Wedding, etc.).  For Disney, add a tiera, waund, and whatever other accessories a little princess wants to be royalty.  I am planning on bringing my little princesses (7)  dress and at Disney letter her buy accessories to finish the "princess" effect.

Just a thought.   My her rule as royalty be the most magical.


----------



## minniem

Thanks for all the replies...I think we will definately bring a dress from home for both girls.  I will just have my older DD (5) do the package and I'll do my little DD (2.5) myself.  I'm not sure she would sit still anyways.  

Thanks again!!


----------



## dmaz

Thank you princssdisnygina and teachallday !  
I raided her closet to find her Easter dress, which is perfect.  I totally forgot about it. It is a baby blue tank dress with a white band around the bottom and four flower shaped jewel buttons down the bodice. And best of all she picked it out, so there's no worrying if she'll like it!
She knows about Park Fare so I don't even have to hide it.  I am just going to print up an invite to surprise her the night before.


----------



## SalandJeff

One other suggestion on buying the dresses beforehand.  I have found Disney store dresses at the consignment store (Once Upon a Child) for less than $10.  The next couple of months are the perfect time to look for these, as they will start accepting Halloween costumes.

I have also gotten my daughter beautiful holiday type dresses for $5-$8 dollars there.  You can tell most of them have probably been worn once.


----------



## bsusanmb

I was just thinking of something...in the photos below, I did Makayla's hair and make up after the BBB hairdo was gone (2 days later)...and it was every bit as good, if you ask me...but she enjoyed the experience.  Also, you will see Nicholas dressed as Prince Caspian...I got that costume complete with everything from Disney.com for $7.00.  He loved it and everyone would say,
Make way for the Prince...they really were cute together.  At 2 1/2 Makayla refused to wear any of the princess dresses saying they itched...then at 3 1/2 she will wear anything..."what price for beauty"...LOL...even those wretched princess shoes made of plastic with the heels that make me worry she is going to break her ankle.

Great idea about the Once Upon A Child.  While the costumes at WDW are a bit more full and better quality, who cares?  Surely a child doesn't care.
I have to look at those dresses at Burlington.  You sure get good ideas here.


----------



## joy13

For those worried about dresses that itch - here's where I got my daughter dresses from and they don't itch.  We have the pink princess, snowhite and Cinderella.

http://mydressupshop.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2


----------



## maiapapaya

On Disney's website they give 407-939-7895 for BBB. I've also been told you can call the regular dinning ressie number (407-939-3463). I would assume that the first number would be better since I wouldn't also be competing to get through with people trying to get ADR's. Does anyone know if that phone line opens at 7:00 like the rest?


----------



## Mike2023

Hey All, 

Just finished editing my BBB Video.  Figured I would post it for anyone who might be interested in what it entails.  

Its just under 20 min, I think the best park is always the reveal.  

1st Half
2nd Half


----------



## joy13

maiapapaya said:


> On Disney's website they give 407-939-7895 for BBB. I've also been told you can call the regular dinning ressie number (407-939-3463). I would assume that the first number would be better since I wouldn't also be competing to get through with people trying to get ADR's. Does anyone know if that phone line opens at 7:00 like the rest?



yes - 7:00am and any number will work, if you aren't making other ressies, than I'd use that one.


----------



## LPNmom

maiapapaya said:


> On Disney's website they give 407-939-7895 for BBB. I've also been told you can call the regular dinning ressie number (407-939-3463). I would assume that the first number would be better since I wouldn't also be competing to get through with people trying to get ADR's. Does anyone know if that phone line opens at 7:00 like the rest?


When we made our reservations, I had my sister on the phone for BBB and I was on the phone with the dinning reservations at 4:00am, we live on the west coast!! Actually my sister got BBB first, and they were able to make the dinning reservation for us also...My hold time would have been 20 minutes, so my advice is have two people calling at one time, and I also like the company at 4:00am!!!


----------



## DrRae2B

Mmmmkaaay....

I've gone thru 70 pages of this post so far and no one has asked the question I have yet.. so here I go:

We are going in May, hoping to do BBB for my DD3. However, my daughter's hair is very curly and supah short. Like, she's 3 and we can't even really get it into piggytails yet (blame it on those Shirley Temple curls?)! So.... what about kids like my Sara, whose hair likely won't even get INTO a bun at all? How could we possibly style my little blonde girl? 

Thanks for any ideas! 

PS- I'll post pics of her "hair" if anyone needs to... gotta figure out how, first!


----------



## jenseib

I know they try to work around as much as they can. If they can get part of it back, they may do that.  But curls will have nothing to do with whether you can get it in a pony tail. Once you stretch the hair back it's still long. The curls won't affect the length of wether you can get it in a pony tail or not. It will make it shorter looking, but if it's long enough to go back they will do it.


----------



## funkemom1

I've read many pages of this post, but haven't found any questions regarding dress sizes.  We are going this December and want to do the BBB for my 3 girls sizes 12 1/2, 14 1/2 and Junior size 1.  Any ideas for dresses and what are the sizes they carry?  If they do not carry dresses in their sizes can we still do the Castle package at a lesser price?  Also, what is the largest size flipflop, as my 11 year old wears a woman's size 10!!!  HELP!!!
BTW - going to DisneyStore.com after Halloween to look for more dresses...


----------



## lnh'smom

Mike2023 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just finished editing my BBB Video.  Figured I would post it for anyone who might be interested in what it entails.
> 
> Its just under 20 min, I think the best park is always the reveal.
> 
> 1st Half
> 2nd Half



Thank you so much for posting that! DD and I just watched it together. She doesn't know we are going to WDW again let alone that she is doing BBB. She was so excited while we were watching that. She told me that if she gets to go WDW she would love to be able to do that! I told her she better start saving her money!


----------



## Mike2023

lnh'smom said:


> Thank you so much for posting that! DD and I just watched it together. She doesn't know we are going to WDW again let alone that she is doing BBB. She was so excited while we were watching that. She told me that if she gets to go WDW she would love to be able to do that! I told her she better start saving her money!



I am sure she will enjoy it.  Have Fun.


----------



## maiapapaya

joy13 said:


> yes - 7:00am and any number will work, if you aren't making other ressies, than I'd use that one.



Oops - I neglected to follow up on my own post! I actually ended up having to call the dining reservation number to fix a problem with one of our online ADR's, so I just made our BBB reservations then.

Thanks to all who answered though!

Very excited to have two little princesses booked for their make-overs first thing in the morning, then off to visit the fairies at Pixie Hollow and then back to the castle for lunch with the princesses!


----------



## joy13

maiapapaya said:


> Oops - I neglected to follow up on my own post! I actually ended up having to call the dining reservation number to fix a problem with one of our online ADR's, so I just made our BBB reservations then.
> 
> Thanks to all who answered though!
> 
> Very excited to have two little princesses booked for their make-overs first thing in the morning, then off to visit the fairies at Pixie Hollow and then back to the castle for lunch with the princesses!





Perfect


----------



## kaismahma

We have a 8:05 am reservation for BBB before CRT breakfast at 9:05am.  We will have enough time correct?
My other concern is the "bun" they look so tight.  Is that the only hair option?  What is the whole hair extension thing?  Is this an option?  Do they have normal hair colors?  DD has very, very dark brown almost black fine hair.  She wants the make up and nails just not sure how she is gonna do with the hair part.  I reserved time for the hair, make up and nails.  I already purchased her dress.  Thanks!


----------



## joy13

kaismahma said:


> We have a 8:05 am reservation for BBB before CRT breakfast at 9:05am.  We will have enough time correct?
> My other concern is the "bun" they look so tight.  Is that the only hair option?  What is the whole hair extension thing?  Is this an option?  Do they have normal hair colors?  DD has very, very dark brown almost black fine hair.  She wants the make up and nails just not sure how she is gonna do with the hair part.  I reserved time for the hair, make up and nails.  I already purchased her dress.  Thanks!



The bun isn't that tight, it looks tight from the product the put it.   It's just a tucked ponytail.  An hour might be a bit tight, but they are just across the hall from each other and at that time of the morning the BBB shouldn't be behind.


----------



## princssdisnygina

kaismahma said:


> We have a 8:05 am reservation for BBB before CRT breakfast at 9:05am.  We will have enough time correct?
> My other concern is the "bun" they look so tight.  Is that the only hair option?  What is the whole hair extension thing?  Is this an option?  Do they have normal hair colors?  DD has very, very dark brown almost black fine hair.  She wants the make up and nails just not sure how she is gonna do with the hair part.  I reserved time for the hair, make up and nails.  I already purchased her dress.  Thanks!



They do have natural color hair extensions if you don't want the bun.  They have black, brown, blonde and red.


----------



## Millermom0606

I am SO excited to be able to let my DDs do this when we get to WDW 9/6/09!!! I'm taking a few of their dresses and then go to the one in DTD to see if they have one that the girls would like better before we do the BBB in Cindys Castle.... 

Do they have the same dresses at DTD and the Castle location???

Thanks to all who have posted!!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

I saw someone asked this, but I didn't see an answer (if it's in the thread somewhere, sorry but I didn't see it)

What size dresses does the BBB carry?  My DD is a size 12 right now, and we're going in Dec.  Don't know if she'll grow between now and then 

I know we can buy a dress to bring it, but I think part of the fun is choosing which princess to be spontaneiously, and then have the dress and assessories in the dressing room, waiting for her to put on.  Not to mention not having to carry a dress around the park until her appointment  

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Millermom0606 said:


> I am SO excited to be able to let my DDs do this when we get to WDW 9/6/09!!! I'm taking a few of their dresses and then go to the one in DTD to see if they have one that the girls would like better before we do the BBB in Cindys Castle....
> 
> Do they have the same dresses at DTD and the Castle location???
> 
> Thanks to all who have posted!!



 The parks carry the same dresses all through out.



PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I saw someone asked this, but I didn't see an answer (if it's in the thread somewhere, sorry but I didn't see it)
> 
> What size dresses does the BBB carry?  My DD is a size 12 right now, and we're going in Dec.  Don't know if she'll grow between now and then
> 
> I know we can buy a dress to bring it, but I think part of the fun is choosing which princess to be spontaneiously, and then have the dress and assessories in the dressing room, waiting for her to put on.  Not to mention not having to carry a dress around the park until her appointment
> 
> Thanks!


I know they don't have alot of bigger sizes. I can't remember off hand how big most go, but I do know there is only a select few that go up to 14.  Hopefully someon else can answer better.
But if you know you DD wants a particualr princess and can find it before you go, then I would get it then.
On a side note. We brought our dress from home, but I hid it from DD and brought it along. While she slept, I se ti tout and had a note from the fairy godmother. So she thinks her dress is a gift from the fairy godmother. It was very exciting to her, she didn't miss out on picking out a dress, as she had a unique one that she loved and felt super special with. When people asked where she got it, she would proudly say the FG left it for her. And people really beleived that we had a FG come to our room I think. LOL! I tried to explain that the FG got it at Disneyshopping.com though.  LOL!


----------



## roxazul

DD5 is going to do BBB (MK) at 9h15 & we have CRT booked for 12h55,
I wanted a later BBB ressie but there's none left for that day !

I asked the CM on the phone if they had a photo studio in the castle so I could take my own pictures but she said there's no such thing. I know about Photopass & that they'll take pictures while the makeover is going on & then give me a card but I though I could use some time to take more shots...
I'm pretty sure I read about a studio before ?

I don't want DD to be walking in her princess dress all around MK, given we're going to be there during september (hot weather!!!!!!). What can we do between BBB & CRT, we'll likely have 1 hour & a half to kill ???


----------



## emcreative

The photo studio at MK is in the Town Hall.  After BBB my daughter and I walked down there and took some shots on our own in the other photoops they have there, then did a portrait session.  After that we had a snack at Main Street Bakery and took in Monster's Inc Laugh Floor.  It was all very slow paced and COOL (it was the end of July!)


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

~ROXAZUL~
You can try up to the day to switch the reservation. If you can't get it to a later time you could go on some rides.  I know that a lot of parents will take their kids on like the CGC and take pics as they ride on the horses.  A lot of times, the fairy godmother and/or step sisters will be outside the back of the castle so you can get pics with them.  Walking to and from the photo studio will take a 1/2 hour or so just in that.  I would stick to FL rides personally or the characters if they are outside!


----------



## dsneygirl

Hello everyone,

I'm a bit worried about BBB, lol!

We have an appointment at 8am for two children.  The girl will be 3 years, 9 months and the boy 3 years, 3 months.  Of course this is really for the girl but the boy is joining in to get his hair colored and have some fun pics with his cousin.

The part I'm worried about is the 8am reservation time.  I initially thought this would be good so the kids could get done up and have some time in the park and do some castle photos without the crowds before it opens at 9.  The thought was that they could either then do some rides or a photo shoot in exposition hall before breakfast in the castle at 10:20.

These kids are usually up between 6am and 7am most mornings but what I forgot to take into account was that this is the last day of a week long trip so their sleep schedules may be different by then.

How do we get there on time?
-- The one family is staying at All-Star Sports, the other at Wilderness Lodge.  How will we get to the Magic Kingdom in time for 8am from these resorts?  Are the busses & boats running?

What happens if we don't make it on time?  Maybe we're 15 minutes late... what happens then?  Will they still try to fit us in?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## twob4him

*I couldn't get BBB ressies*. I tried...really I did. I counted down from over 400 days until our 90-day window opened last Thursday at 7am. That was the day the computers were being "enhanced". All day Thursday thru Monday I called many, many, many times. Sometimes I got the answer that no one could make reservations due to computers not loading info for Nov 4th...and sometimes I got the answer that there were no times available. This went on and on until today, when I was informed that it was way past the 90-day window (uh duh...I know I have been calling since 7am  that day) and all the ressies were taken for that day ( I wanted 8 am on Nov 4th).  Can you believe it? I spent hours and hours making repeated calls and getting up early each day to make that all-important 7am call. And nothing. I am sooo dissappointed.  

I even made them special outfits to wear for it....


----------



## Naisy68

twob4him said:


> *I couldn't get BBB ressies*. I tried...really I did. I counted down from over 400 days until our 90-day window opened last Thursday at 7am. That was the day the computers were being "enhanced". All day Thursday thru Monday I called many, many, many times. Sometimes I got the answer that no one could make reservations due to computers not loading info for Nov 4th...and sometimes I got the answer that there were no times available. This went on and on until today, when I was informed that it was way past the 90-day window (uh duh...I know I have been calling since 7am  that day) and all the ressies were taken for that day ( I wanted 8 am on Nov 4th).  Can you believe it? I spent hours and hours making repeated calls and getting up early each day to make that all-important 7am call. And nothing. I am sooo dissappointed.
> 
> I even made them special outfits to wear for it....



This might be a silly question but did you try both locations? We had an 8am reservation at the castle for our DD a couple weeks ago and, wow!! that was early, it took awhile for our princess to wake up and enjoy the experience. Of course we live in Mountain time and that was Eastern time so, it was more like 6am for us meaning we actually woke up around 3:30am our time. Anyway, it all turned out great after she got over her morning grumpiness. It was kinda nice having the Magic Kingdom to ourselves for a little bit too. The only down side was that she wanted to change and take her hair out by noon that day as it was simply too hot for her. We were there in July though. I'm sure November will be a touch cooler. 
  Keep trying, sometimes you can get in after a cancellation. 
    * The outfits you made are very cute and look comfortable too. 
           Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## twob4him

Naisy68 said:


> This might be a silly question but did you try both locations? We had an 8am reservation at the castle for our DD a couple weeks ago and, wow!! that was early, it took awhile for our princess to wake up and enjoy the experience. Of course we live in Mountain time and that was Eastern time so, it was more like 6am for us meaning we actually woke up around 3:30am our time. Anyway, it all turned out great after she got over her morning grumpiness. It was kinda nice having the Magic Kingdom to ourselves for a little bit too. The only down side was that she wanted to change and take her hair out by noon that day as it was simply too hot for her. We were there in July though. I'm sure November will be a touch cooler.
> Keep trying, sometimes you can get in after a cancellation.
> * The outfits you made are very cute and look comfortable too.
> Have a Disney Day, Renee



According to the CM on the phone this afternoon...there is only a 10:15 left at the DTD location. We tour ropedrop till 2 pm so the only time that would fit in would be the 8am time. Going after naps in the DTD location would be ok but then they would just go back to the house and swim...kinda not the same effect. I will keep trying though....anyone have 8am ressies for Nov 4th they want to give up??


----------



## joy13

Will you be touring Magic Kingdom that day?  Why not try anytime while you are there?


----------



## twob4him

joy13 said:


> Will you be touring Magic Kingdom that day?  Why not try anytime while you are there?



Well, we have a touring plan but I could possibly do it after meeting the princesses and faeries but before Storytime with Belle. I will continue calling...thanks!


----------



## jenseib

twob4him said:


> According to the CM on the phone this afternoon...there is only a 10:15 left at the DTD location. We tour ropedrop till 2 pm so the only time that would fit in would be the 8am time. Going after naps in the DTD location would be ok but then they would just go back to the house and swim...kinda not the same effect. I will keep trying though....anyone have 8am ressies for Nov 4th they want to give up??



8 am is really hard to get. I would try for a later time. Actually if it's not with in the first or second day, you will want it later. Kids get tired quickly at Disney. We tried for BB in 2008 for an earlier appointment (I think it was 9:45) at DTD on the last day of our trip. It was too early for DD and she cried when we got there. We had to cancel. I was disappointed. This past trip we scheduled a little later, and I'm glad we did. It was our second day (first full day) and she still had a hard time getting up and going, but she was so excited about it that she made it and it was pleaseant. For us the whole day was about BBB. We found that if we focused much on toruing MK that day it would just be lousey for us. We did the photoshoot and dinner and met a few characters and thats about all we could do without tiring her out too much.. Then we pinned her hair up and let her swim.


----------



## EWL

Eeek!  Some last minute confusion  -- if we do not get the BBB package that includes the photo session, are there any photos taken at BBB that can be added to your Photopass for no charge?  Or not unless you buy the photo package (like at the character meals)?

We have BBB booked for 11AM and CRT lunch at 12:05PM-- that's the best I could get.  I hope the timing is not too close?  Will CRT accommodate? 

OH YEAH!!!  And does one "tip" the FGIT at BBB or no???

thanks!


----------



## dmaz

When you get there, there is a photopass photographer who will ask for your card.  She came around and took multiple shots of my daugther and added them to the photopass.  I preordered the CD so I didn't pay for any extra packages.  
Also, I did tip.  I was so pleased with my daugthers FGIT that I gave her $20 for the $55 package.  I probablly should have only gave her $10 but she was so great I couldn't help it.


----------



## Erniandbert

My DD 7 Has a short bob with bangs we are trying to grow out.  It is not long enough for a pony tail can they still do a Makeover? We have a ressie for 1:30 before the MNNSHP and I am having her wear a cute Cinderella nightgown so she won't itch and over heat at the party. She will be so disappointed if we have to cancel the appointment. Does anyone have pictures of a short hair do after BBB?  Thanks for all the great advise...


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I have seen them do wonderful things with all hair lengths.


----------



## jenseib

EWL said:


> Eeek!  Some last minute confusion  -- if we do not get the BBB package that includes the photo session, are there any photos taken at BBB that can be added to your Photopass for no charge?  Or not unless you buy the photo package (like at the character meals)?
> 
> We have BBB booked for 11AM and CRT lunch at 12:05PM-- that's the best I could get.  I hope the timing is not too close?  Will CRT accommodate?
> 
> OH YEAH!!!  And does one "tip" the FGIT at BBB or no???
> 
> thanks!



Yes you can tip

They have photopass photographers taking pictures the whole time. They put it on your card, so you can order the CD if you wish. You can go to Exhibition hall for a photoshoot anytime after during the day. If you bypass the desk, you won;t be pressured into buyinbg a package and those photos can be put on your CD as well.


----------



## twob4him

twob4him said:


> *I couldn't get BBB ressies*. I tried...really I did. I counted down from over 400 days until our 90-day window opened last Thursday at 7am. That was the day the computers were being "enhanced". All day Thursday thru Monday I called many, many, many times. Sometimes I got the answer that no one could make reservations due to computers not loading info for Nov 4th...and sometimes I got the answer that there were no times available. This went on and on until today, when I was informed that it was way past the 90-day window (uh duh...I know I have been calling since 7am  that day) and all the ressies were taken for that day ( I wanted 8 am on Nov 4th).  Can you believe it? I spent hours and hours making repeated calls and getting up early each day to make that all-important 7am call. And nothing. I am sooo dissappointed.
> 
> I even made them special outfits to wear for it....



*I have an update!!!*  During one of the 100's of calls I made to Disney over the course of 4 or 5 days, one of the CM's encouraged me to write an email to Disney and gave me an address. So I did. I said how much we LOVE  Disney and looked forward to touring the parks and going to BBB. I explained the computer situation when I tried to make an appointment.

Fast forward to Tuesday. The phone rings and at first I thought it was a telemarketer. The next thing I hear is that its WDW communications!  A Disney exec read my email and was holding an 8 am BBB in MK spot for us for the morning I needed.  Yep, I practically fainted! I thanked him sooooo much !!!!!!!    Since my girls think I didn't get an appointment, I decided to keep it a secret and surprise them that morning!!!! I am sooo excited...I hope I don't accidently spill the beans!


----------



## strmtroopr96

twob4him said:


> *I have an update!!!*  During one of the 100's of calls I made to Disney over the course of 4 or 5 days, one of the CM's encouraged me to write an email to Disney and gave me an address. So I did. I said how much we LOVE  Disney and looked forward to touring the parks and going to BBB. I explained the computer situation when I tried to make an appointment.
> 
> Fast forward to Tuesday. The phone rings and at first I thought it was a telemarketer. The next thing I hear is that its WDW communications!  A Disney exec read my email and was holding an 8 am BBB in MK spot for us for the morning I needed.  Yep, I practically fainted! I thanked him sooooo much !!!!!!!    Since my girls think I didn't get an appointment, I decided to keep it a secret and surprise them that morning!!!! I am sooo excited...I hope I don't accidently spill the beans!




Glad to hear that!!! I'm sure your girls will have a great experience there! Have fun!!


----------



## JessRabbit

Last year around this time, new dresses were out at WDW.  Are there new dresses this year and does anyone have pictures of the available dresses?


----------



## DSoltes7

I was wondering about the dresses too! Hoping someone has updated pics! I have 2 DD's going to BBB when we go in Sept!


----------



## princssdisnygina

It seems no one posts pics anymore?  So... here just for some viewing pleasure... here are a few.


----------



## joy13

I will most definately post pictures when we get back


----------



## Disney Brat

I too was wondering if there were any new dress styles this year...DD is going on Thursday AM


----------



## jenseib

JessRabbit said:


> Last year around this time, new dresses were out at WDW.  Are there new dresses this year and does anyone have pictures of the available dresses?




I don't think they get new dresses yearly.


----------



## lnh'smom

Okay, so I was just on another website and it said BBB castle package $200-250 depending on the dress and shoes you get. All my other research showed the castle package to be like $206 plus tax or something like that. I wanted to keep it around $225.00. So how do I do that? Does it depend on the character (like Cinderella vs Ariel) or is it each character's different dresses (like Ariel's mermaid outfit vs her wedding dress)? Do they help you get the dresses or do they send you off to pick out your own things? I'm now starting to feel a little overwhelmed. Can someone who has done the castle package walk me through what happens? TIA!


----------



## princssdisnygina

lnh'smom said:


> Okay, so I was just on another website and it said BBB castle package $200-250 depending on the dress and shoes you get. All my other research showed the castle package to be like $206 plus tax or something like that. I wanted to keep it around $225.00. So how do I do that? Does it depend on the character (like Cinderella vs Ariel) or is it each character's different dresses (like Ariel's mermaid outfit vs her wedding dress)? Do they help you get the dresses or do they send you off to pick out your own things? I'm now starting to feel a little overwhelmed. Can someone who has done the castle package walk me through what happens? TIA!



Yes!  Ok, so you check in and you are the little one go off to the side to pick out which princess she wants to be.  They will then get the dressing room ready for her then escort you and her back so she can change.  As far as the pricing goes... yes, it depends on the dresses.  There are deluxe dresses (i.e. holiday dresses, etc) that are more expensive.  Most are pretty standard if they go with a basic princess outfit.  We were there in July and I think my total was around $220 and she had Jasmine first then changed to Tinkerbell but the price didn't change.  It comes with the dress, wand, shoes and the tiara.  Then of course the hairstyle they choose.  I hope this helps!

Gina


----------



## lnh'smom

Thanks for your reply. I am just gonna have to tell her straight up, she is getting a basic dress, end of story! 
BTW, I went to Crafordsville for a wedding about 15 years ago!


----------



## jenseib

I don't think they have any deluxe dresses anymore. It used to be the red Belle dress and the wedding Ariel. The wedding Ariel is no longer available, and last year we bought it and it was no longer deluxe. I don't think the Red Belle is deluxe anymore either.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

lnh'smom said:


> Okay, so I was just on another website and it said BBB castle package $200-250 depending on the dress and shoes you get. All my other research showed the castle package to be like $206 plus tax or something like that. I wanted to keep it around $225.00. So how do I do that? Does it depend on the character (like Cinderella vs Ariel) or is it each character's different dresses (like Ariel's mermaid outfit vs her wedding dress)? Do they help you get the dresses or do they send you off to pick out your own things? I'm now starting to feel a little overwhelmed. Can someone who has done the castle package walk me through what happens? TIA!



When you are shopping at BBB with your daughter, a FGIT will be with you shopping so you can ask her what the price of the dress is or what the price of the shoes are as you are shopping.  For a lot of moms, it makes a diff because if you pick the lowest cost of dress and shoe (example: belle dress with gold flip flops) it will be at the lower end of the price range they give you. Belle dress is 65 plus tax and flip flops are 18 plus tax..as of May when I worked there. It does not matter what hair style you pick..they are all the same price!!! Hope that helps!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

lnh'smom said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am just gonna have to tell her straight up, she is getting a basic dress, end of story!
> BTW, I went to Crafordsville for a wedding about 15 years ago!



You must have been at Wabash College for the wedding?  That is where I work!  Not much here... but its home for now!


----------



## Family24

Hi everyone - Our daughter did the BBB two years ago when she was 6 and loved it.  She was princess Aurora but this year just wants to buy a nice dress.  Any ideas on what other girls wear who do not dress as "princesses" or where I should buy a dress?  

Also, we will be going to BBB at the Magic Kingdom can you request a certain person.  I have read some reviews that the FGIT  have not been extremely happy with the kids.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Family24 said:


> Hi everyone - Our daughter did the BBB two years ago when she was 6 and loved it.  She was princess Aurora but this year just wants to buy a nice dress.  Any ideas on what other girls wear who do not dress as "princesses" or where I should buy a dress?
> 
> Also, we will be going to BBB at the Magic Kingdom can you request a certain person.  I have read some reviews that the FGIT  have not been extremely happy with the kids.  Thanks for any help.



If she just wants simply a nice dress that isnt disney princess, I'd just find one at home and bring it.  There aren't really fancy dresses that aren't a princess.  You could try looking at the Emplorium for a simple dress or at World of Disney but if you have something in mind at home, you might just want to bring your own and she can change in the room at BBB. 

You can request a FGIT given she is working that day.  If you have an idea of who you want, you can ask at the podium when you check in if she is working or not.  If you want you can PM me, I worked there for a year and 1/2 and I can maybe suggest some "back ups" if the one you want is not working!!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

Can anyone tell what sizes these dresses go up to? I have a somewhat chunky 7 year old that wears a size 16. She more tummy than anything. The last thing I need is to get there and while my 5 year is enjoying herself...my 7 year old is in tears because she can't find a dress to wear.


----------



## princssdisnygina

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Can anyone tell what sizes these dresses go up to? I have a somewhat chunky 7 year old that wears a size 16. She more tummy than anything. The last thing I need is to get there and while my 5 year is enjoying herself...my 7 year old is in tears because she can't find a dress to wear.



I think the dresses only go to a size 12 but I could be wrong because I remember seeing older girls in dresses.  The only downfall to buying a bigger dress for your younger daughter is that is may drag on the ground and be too long for her.


----------



## jenseib

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Can anyone tell what sizes these dresses go up to? I have a somewhat chunky 7 year old that wears a size 16. She more tummy than anything. The last thing I need is to get there and while my 5 year is enjoying herself...my 7 year old is in tears because she can't find a dress to wear.



I'm pretty sure up to 14, BUT I think only 2 or 3 go that high. I can't remember, but it seems like Jasmine was one.


----------



## strmtroopr96

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Can anyone tell what sizes these dresses go up to? I have a somewhat chunky 7 year old that wears a size 16. She more tummy than anything. The last thing I need is to get there and while my 5 year is enjoying herself...my 7 year old is in tears because she can't find a dress to wear.



My daughter is now 9 1/2 and needed a larger dress for her trip to BBB last September. She is very tall and not a skinny minny. LOL  I was able to get a Snow White dress (from Disneyland) on Ebay in a size 14 that fit her really well, The bodice is soft and stretchy so she had plenty of room. I plan on her wearing it again when we are at WDW in 2 weeks!!


----------



## lnh'smom

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> When you are shopping at BBB with your daughter, a FGIT will be with you shopping so you can ask her what the price of the dress is or what the price of the shoes are as you are shopping.  For a lot of moms, it makes a diff because if you pick the lowest cost of dress and shoe (example: belle dress with gold flip flops) it will be at the lower end of the price range they give you. Belle dress is 65 plus tax and flip flops are 18 plus tax..as of May when I worked there. It does not matter what hair style you pick..they are all the same price!!! Hope that helps!!!



Thanks so much. I just know my DD will pick out the most $$$$ one! She just has that talent.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

I have a few questions sorry if the answer is somewhere in this huge thread already 
If I do just the basic package can I still go to the  studio place (location?) to get pictures taken even though the photos aren't included in a package? Can I pay OOP for some pix that are taken there?
Can you just get the pictures taken and put on on photopass without buying any package or photos?

Thanks so much!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Family24 said:


> Hi everyone - Our daughter did the BBB two years ago when she was 6 and loved it.  She was princess Aurora but this year just wants to buy a nice dress.  Any ideas on what other girls wear who do not dress as "princesses" or where I should buy a dress?
> 
> Also, we will be going to BBB at the Magic Kingdom can you request a certain person.  I have read some reviews that the FGIT  have not been extremely happy with the kids.  Thanks for any help.



DD visited BBB in DL this past May ~ I brought a dress from home for her *not Disney at all ~ her FGIT took the dress from me and placed it in a dressing room for her to put on just like she would've done had I bought a dress/costume there - you can see my post on her visit here ~ http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2204771

I assume they'd do the same at the WDW BBB locations.  For DD's B-day 2 months ago she got several Disney Park dresses/costumes from a seller on eBay for at least 1/2 the price one would pay in the parks.  DD will visit the MK BBB location late afternoon on our MNSSHP evening ~ she's going as Tink so I'll bring her Tink costume for her (the same one we would have if we chose to buy it there).


----------



## jenseib

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> I have a few questions sorry if the answer is somewhere in this huge thread already
> If I do just the basic package can I still go to the  studio place (location?) to get pictures taken even though the photos aren't included in a package? Can I pay OOP for some pix that are taken there?
> Can you just get the pictures taken and put on on photopass without buying any package or photos?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Yes to everything!


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

jenseib said:


> Yes to everything!



Thank-you!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Can anyone tell what sizes these dresses go up to? I have a somewhat chunky 7 year old that wears a size 16. She more tummy than anything. The last thing I need is to get there and while my 5 year is enjoying herself...my 7 year old is in tears because she can't find a dress to wear.



All dresses go to size 14(xl). now all dresses may not be available at the time of your visit so check ahead. The most forgiving dress is snow white so try her if you do get a dress at the BBB.


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi i see the dresses go up to a size 14 .. i'm a Brit does that mean age 14???
And does anybody know if they have Mulan in that size??

My DD will turn 11 whilst we are there in Feb and is very tall for her age, i am struggling to find her size in Mulan anywhere here and would hate to get there and not get it either 
TIA


----------



## DisneyShannon

DizzyErin said:


> Hi i see the dresses go up to a size 14 .. i'm a Brit does that mean age 14???
> And does anybody know if they have Mulan in that size??
> 
> My DD will turn 11 whilst we are there in Feb and is very tall for her age, i am struggling to find her size in Mulan anywhere here and would hate to get there and not get it either
> TIA





14 Means size 14 in girls. I have seen some cute dresses at target and avon.com.


----------



## jenseib

DisneyShannon said:


> 14 Means size 14 in girls. I have seen some cute dresses at target and avon.com.



I think sizes run differently over there though. 
So it would technicall fit a 14 year, but not all. Depending on height and wieght.


----------



## DizzyErin

jenseib said:


> I think sizes run differently over there though.
> So it would technicall fit a 14 year, but not all. Depending on height and wieght.



Yes they do run differently here, she is tall but not weight wise for her age so i'm sure a 12 or 13 would probably do it ... thanks


----------



## Twilight Terror

For all you 'big princesses' out there reading, we have been again, so here are our photos!

*The 'before's:*











*The 'reveals's:*











*The 'after's:*















Then, since we were finished at 1:30pm, we did a little shopping and hung around for the Princess Parade at 2pm! We got to walk through DTD from World of Disney down pass the Pin Trading hut and to the Carousel, where all the princesses got a free ride!

*The Princess Parade*


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Hi everyone!  Does anyone have a link to pictures of the various hairstyles available?  My girls have appts scheduled for the DTD location in December.  We're not doing anything besides the hair.  Just the basic, maybe that includes nails or makeup too?  I guess I'm not sure.  This will be our first time.  Thank you!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Twilight Terror said:


> For all you 'big princesses' out there reading, we have been again, so here are our photos!
> 
> *The 'before's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 'reveals's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 'after's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since we were finished at 1:30pm, we did a little shopping and hung around for the Princess Parade at 2pm! We got to walk through DTD from World of Disney down pass the Pin Trading hut and to the Carousel, where all the princesses got a free ride!
> 
> *The Princess Parade*



I remember u guys!!!! i was there that day....all of u looked AWESOME!!!!!! I hope all of u enjoyed yourselves....DID u go to the MNSSHP that night?


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Just 4 your information.......the white princess dresses sold on property have been discounted and are now discontinued. in otherwords what u see is all there is.... Also new Princess Tiana dresses and accesories have arrived to the BBB and are NOW AVAILIBLE to all princesses!!!! ITS a beautiful dress and all are in love with it so far!!!!


----------



## lnh'smom

Just got back and DD6 did the castle package. Worth every penny and I would let her do it again in a heartbeat. She just adored every minute of it and I really did too. Helen was her FGIT and she was just wonderful.


----------



## mommy4

I need to contact Mrs. B about the Princess Tiana costume.  Can someone give me her contact info?
I asked on the other BBB thread too.  I really want to get my DD this costume!!  Also, anyone have pictures of the one at BBB?


----------



## jenseib

mommy4 said:


> I need to contact Mrs. B about the Princess Tiana costume.  Can someone give me her contact info?
> I asked on the other BBB thread too.  I really want to get my DD this costume!!  Also, anyone have pictures of the one at BBB?



Last I knew she had asked not to give her info out on here anymore.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Lovemy3babes said:


> Hi everyone!  Does anyone have a link to pictures of the various hairstyles available?  My girls have appts scheduled for the DTD location in December.  We're not doing anything besides the hair.  Just the basic, maybe that includes nails or makeup too?  I guess I'm not sure.  This will be our first time.  Thank you!



Here are pics of all three styles from our previous trips.


----------



## Twilight Terror

F.G.I.Training said:


> I remember u guys!!!! i was there that day....all of u looked AWESOME!!!!!! I hope all of u enjoyed yourselves....DID u go to the MNSSHP that night?



Thank you so much!!!   And yes, we did of course go to MNSSHP that night, after dinner at Cinderella's Gala Feast, and got lots of candy. We also went back to MNSSHP on the 22nd, still in costume, but without the hair!


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

I have an appointment for my two daughters at BBB in MK. My question is, will they both be seated at the same time, or will they be one after another?

Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> I have an appointment for my two daughters at BBB in MK. My question is, will they both be seated at the same time, or will they be one after another?
> 
> Thanks!



It will depend on the seats that are open.  If two open up at the same time then they will be seated at the same time.  Most likely it will be one and then the other but they probably wont be more than 5-10 minutes apart.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

princssdisnygina said:


> It will depend on the seats that are open.  If two open up at the same time then they will be seated at the same time.  Most likely it will be one and then the other but they probably wont be more than 5-10 minutes apart.



Good to know! Their appointment is before MNSSHP so I'm trying to guesstimate how long we'll be at BBB. Thanks for responding.


----------



## BellaBaby

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> I have an appointment for my two daughters at BBB in MK. My question is, will they both be seated at the same time, or will they be one after another?
> 
> Thanks!



My daughters were at the Downtown Disney location in the Spring which was very busy. They had 1 appt. time and were seated at the same time. Not sure if that is how they do it at the MK location. We had lunch ressies at the castle after, so I'm glad they did it that way. 

You can always call and ask.


----------



## maiapapaya

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> I have an appointment for my two daughters at BBB in MK. My question is, will they both be seated at the same time, or will they be one after another?
> 
> Thanks!



I have an appointment for my daughters next month at BBB in MK. When I booked I told the CM it was for 2 girls and asked for our preferred time. She said it was open. Then I asked if both girls would be seated at the same time & she said yes.


----------



## piglet33

Does anyone have any pictures of the Princess Tiana costume?

Thanks.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Sorry, one more quick question. My daughters are getting the basic package at the MK location and I'd like to take them to get their photos taken and put on photopass. Where is the photo shoot location at MK?

Thanks again!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Has Cinderella's dress changed again, i saw one of Ebay which was different to the other styles (old and new) and it said it was from Disney World.


----------



## Twilight Terror

mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Sorry, one more quick question. My daughters are getting the basic package at the MK location and I'd like to take them to get their photos taken and put on photopass. Where is the photo shoot location at MK?



I don't know about MK, but there is always Royal Photographer at the DTD one that takes pictures throughout the process. If your daughters are sat next to each (as my sister and I were), then the photos will be put on the same card. If they are separated (as my mum was from the two of us), they will put the photos on different cards. These are just the 'during' process and the reveal. You can get the photos added together onto one card at any of the photopass shop places.

As for the photographs afterwards, you can go to City Hall, and there's a professional studio at the back on the left, just past the entrance to Tony's where they will take your pictures. All pictures will be added onto a photopass card. If you want, you can also visit the DTD photo studio, in Guest Relations, and have the photos there if you are not hanging around at MK.

I think there is also somewhere outside you can go too, but I don't know where. We only use the DTD one because we are all adults and that way we can get straight into costume, no matter what the time is!


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Twilight Terror said:


> I don't know about MK, but there is always Royal Photographer at the DTD one that takes pictures throughout the process. If your daughters are sat next to each (as my sister and I were), then the photos will be put on the same card. If they are separated (as my mum was from the two of us), they will put the photos on different cards. These are just the 'during' process and the reveal. You can get the photos added together onto one card at any of the photopass shop places.
> 
> As for the photographs afterwards, *you can go to City Hall, and there's a professional studio at the back on the left, just past the entrance to Tony's where they will take your pictures.* All pictures will be added onto a photopass card. If you want, you can also visit the DTD photo studio, in Guest Relations, and have the photos there if you are not hanging around at MK.
> 
> I think there is also somewhere outside you can go too, but I don't know where. We only use the DTD one because we are all adults and that way we can get straight into costume, no matter what the time is!



That was just the information I was looking for! Thanks again!!!


----------



## madfelice

piglet33 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the Princess Tiana costume?
> 
> Thanks.



http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/220483037612_1_0_1.jpg


----------



## TaraZ

Does anyone have pictures of the latest costume options?  We are going in January-- want to get an idea of what might be available then... 

Also-- has anyone seen any of the WDW Fairy options?  Any pictures???

Thanks!


----------



## piglet33

madfelice said:


> http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/220483037612_1_0_1.jpg



Thank You!


----------



## WhitGB

We bought our DD a Snow White dress for her birthday and MNSSHP.  It was shipped from the disney store to our home but it is too long.  We will be at disney on Tuesday, can they do shortening of the dress at BBB?  I remember the last time we were there they were doing alterations on dresses the girls were buying with the package.

I don't want to take the dress apart for fear of not getting it back together.  There is no way she can go to the Disney party with the length of the dress currently.

So the question is, can they alter?  If so, did you do it downtown or at the castle and any idea on the price?  

We have a backup Minnie costume but once she sees other Snow Whites, I am afraid of a melt down...(she is only 2).

TIA


----------



## pmama

We are going to do BBB one more time before the girls grow out of it. Last time we got the crown package but did not get any special photo shoot afterwards. I think I've read that you do not have to pay for the full package with new dress and photos in order to get some photos taken on that white couch. Is this true? If so, why do they not tell us that? I would love to have some photos of the girls right after going to BBB. Where do we go for that photo shoot and will they let us do it if we did the crown package? Thanx


----------



## princssdisnygina

WhitGB said:


> We bought our DD a Snow White dress for her birthday and MNSSHP.  It was shipped from the disney store to our home but it is too long.  We will be at disney on Tuesday, can they do shortening of the dress at BBB?  I remember the last time we were there they were doing alterations on dresses the girls were buying with the package.
> 
> I don't want to take the dress apart for fear of not getting it back together.  There is no way she can go to the Disney party with the length of the dress currently.
> 
> So the question is, can they alter?  If so, did you do it downtown or at the castle and any idea on the price?
> 
> We have a backup Minnie costume but once she sees other Snow Whites, I am afraid of a melt down...(she is only 2).
> 
> TIA



I do not recall seeing any alterations being done so someone else may have to answer this one.  I am sure any alterations that were made were done with safety pins.  I can't imagine they would have time to actually sew the dress and alter it.  I would attempt to have it altered by a professional before you go.  
You do know your daughter is supposed to be 3 to do the BBB?


----------



## princssdisnygina

pmama said:


> We are going to do BBB one more time before the girls grow out of it. Last time we got the crown package but did not get any special photo shoot afterwards. I think I've read that you do not have to pay for the full package with new dress and photos in order to get some photos taken on that white couch. Is this true? If so, why do they not tell us that? I would love to have some photos of the girls right after going to BBB. Where do we go for that photo shoot and will they let us do it if we did the crown package? Thanx



No, you do not have to pay for the full package.  They will take pics for you on the couch and whatever else you want.  It is done on a Photopass then you can choose what you want.  I have never had anyone tell me about the photo shoot with just a basic package but they did with the full package because some prints came with it.  However, you can still get pictures taken.  

If you are getting it done at the MK then the photo shoot is actually done up front where you get the photopass pictures developed which is in the same building as Tonys Town Square.  If you are getting it done at DTD then the photoshoot is done where guest services is which is in between the Mickeys sports store and Arribas Bros.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## jenseib

pmama said:


> We are going to do BBB one more time before the girls grow out of it. Last time we got the crown package but did not get any special photo shoot afterwards. I think I've read that you do not have to pay for the full package with new dress and photos in order to get some photos taken on that white couch. Is this true? If so, why do they not tell us that? I would love to have some photos of the girls right after going to BBB. Where do we go for that photo shoot and will they let us do it if we did the crown package? Thanx



Yes you can. they WANT you to buy photos though. When you go into Exposition Hall, got right back to the photographer, rather than stopping at the desk. The desk will pressure you into buying photos and may even tell you  that you can't do it unless you do. If you bypass the desk and go the photographer, just ell her/him that you want them on your photopass card. The one photogrpaher even tol me that they can do more pics if we aren;t on the package, but not to go look at them at the desk, becuase she would get in trouble for taking more.



WhitGB said:


> We bought our DD a Snow White dress for her birthday and MNSSHP.  It was shipped from the disney store to our home but it is too long.  We will be at disney on Tuesday, can they do shortening of the dress at BBB?  I remember the last time we were there they were doing alterations on dresses the girls were buying with the package.
> 
> I don't want to take the dress apart for fear of not getting it back together.  There is no way she can go to the Disney party with the length of the dress currently.
> 
> So the question is, can they alter?  If so, did you do it downtown or at the castle and any idea on the price?
> 
> We have a backup Minnie costume but once she sees other Snow Whites, I am afraid of a melt down...(she is only 2).
> 
> TIA



No they do not alter. I have heard once that if you bought the dress there thye may use two sided tape to bring it up, but I'm not sure if thats true. My DD ripped her sleeve first thing that day, so I asked for a safety pin, and there was a lot of discussion on whether they were allowed to give me one. They finally did, but it looks like they are not supposed to do anything for dresses brought in.


----------



## jacquek95

Wow, you ladies are a wealth of information!  Thanks for sharing all your knowledge with us!

After reading for what seems like years , I think I've figured it out.  Ladies, let me know if this sounds like the way to go:

I'm having trouble with the idea of doing the entire package, mainly because we plan on prepurchasing the entire photocard (does anyone know how much this is?), and I'm not sure that the girls will want the crowns/shoes/wands.  But I'm worried that if I purchase dresses here (not knowing exactly what they will have there), my DD's will get to the BBB and change their minds about who they want to be.  So, here's what I'm thinking:

We are DVC and annual pass holders, so we can get a 10% discount at World of Disney.  We're going to book the middle package at the Downtown Disney location.  We'll go a little bit early and let them take a look at the costumes.  We can buy the dress and accessories that they really want with our discount and then take it to the BBB.  Afterwards, we'll go over to the photo sessions and have the pics put on our photopass.  I think doing this will save us $ in the long run (at least the 10% on the dresses/accessories).  Then that evening we're going to do the MVMCP so that they can have more time in their outfits to walk around/etc...

Does that sound like a good plan?  Please let me know any faults in it!


----------



## jenseib

It sounds like a perfect plan!


----------



## gray2402

Hi everyone! We are getting ready to head to WDW in about a month! So excited! I want to do BBB with my 5 year old. My question is, do they have to wear a dress costume to get this done or can they do the makeover and wear their own clothes? Also, does anyone have the link to the ebay seller everyone has talked about in here? if I can get a dress for a decent price, I may just do that. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## jenseib

Yes, they can go in anything they want to.


----------



## gray2402

thank you


----------



## gray2402

thank you


----------



## C&OsMommy

I am so excited!!!!  Our trip is in January and our soon to be 5yr old will be over the moon with BBB.  She loved Libby Lu and was so sad when it closed.  I bought her a deluxe Cinderella costume on the Disney site on sale and I am going to surprise her with it for Christmas and that will be the gift that tells her we are going to Disney!!!  It will be her first time (and my first time in over 20 years!).  My only fear is that she will get there and change her mind 

Keep your fingers crossed that our TA is able to get the reservations to CRT and BBB!!!!


----------



## amyy

What are the hours for BBB?  I am getting married next June and I think my friend's little girl would like this.  The wedding is at 10:00 at SBP.  Is the place to get your dress off the Disney store website?  thanks


----------



## jenseib

I think Mk opens at 8 and the DTD one is later. I don't know if they would have enough time though. Is the little girl in the wedding? if she is, then she will probably need to be ther pretty early and BBB can take 45 minutes. And then time to get to the wedding location. Even if she's not in the wedding, it could be pushing it. But she could go the day before.


----------



## amyy

jensib-thanks

We usually only use Disney transportation so I don't know the times between places.  How long would it take from the MK to Sea Breeze Point at the Boardwalk?    Then of course how long does it take to walk from where they drop you off to where the wedding is.  We do get 2 hours of a limo so maybe they could pick her and her mom up from the MK.  I just think she would love it.  She would be bringing her own dress.


----------



## mickey317

does anyone happen to have a picture of the dresses currently available? or know what is available?
Thanks!


----------



## FJJM0621

Have not read thru the whole thread but curious to know...


What about little girls with short hair? My DD5 has the angled cut like Victoria Beckham's (before her pixie cut). My DD's hair at the front is about to her chin. What could they do w/ that? Could they do the bun w/ the crown?? I think her hair would just stick straight up since it's short...and I don't plan on changing her style & letting it grow just to go to BBB.

Just want some input - we are thinking about booking this for our family trip for all the little princesses in our party... would it be a waste since they probably can't do a bun??

Thanks!!


----------



## kmgindele

Has anyone actually taken a 3-year-old to BBB?  My DD is just starting to really into the Disney Princesses and I was thinking about scheduling an appt for just the hair and makeup (I don't think she'd let them do her nails).  I was just wanting to hear other experiences with 3 year olds!  Thanks!


----------



## martinolichfamily

kmgindele said:


> Has anyone actually taken a 3-year-old to BBB?  My DD is just starting to really into the Disney Princesses and I was thinking about scheduling an appt for just the hair and makeup (I don't think she'd let them do her nails).  I was just wanting to hear other experiences with 3 year olds!  Thanks!



I am planning on taking DD to the BBB when we go in March 2010...she just  turned 3 on 10-10...but she LOVES the princesses and getting her nails done already!

I wanted to take her when we went this past July but she was too young!


----------



## KELLY

My dd never uses the wand.  Can we pick something diffrent like a bag?  We did the botique in April.  I wasn't planning on it again.  But I'm thinking it was well worth the 200.00 dd just loved it.  I thought they just to the prices tag of what you got and added them at the cash register.


----------



## hannah_03

Bumping up


----------



## Darling16

We are planning a trip for June 2010. I have two daughter who are really excited to go to the bibbity bobbity boutique. My concern is that my oldest daughter, age nine, recently has been diagnosed with alopecia and has lost all of her hair. She currently wears a wig. Has anyone gone to the bibbity bobbity boutique and actually used the "princess" wigs that they sell at the store? Has anyone gone to the boutique and had them style their wig? My daughter's wig is made out of human hair and can be styled but I'm worried about all the product that they put in the hair so that's why I'm wondering if anyone out there has used the princess wigs and had them styled instead of their own hair. Any information that you may have would be helpful. This will be our first trip there and she really wants to look like a princess. Thank you!


----------



## disney minnie

My daughter is going on Sat. and I have booked the castle package, but.... I am an annual pass holder and the World of Disney is offering 20% off of everything. I would love to go ahead and buy her dress and then take it to the boutique. Can she still do the photo session and what else would we be missing?


----------



## jenseib

yes


----------



## disney minnie

Any idea of the photo price and is there any other difference?


----------



## jenseib

No, I just went and had the photoshoot done and added to my photopass.


----------



## sdckb

I would like to do this for my DD when we go in May.   About how long does it take to do?  Where is it located?   What can DH and DS 1 DS 2 do while DD is doing this.  Do we all stand there and watch, or is there something nearby that the boys can do?   Thanks!


----------



## leamom2princesses

FJJM0621 said:


> Have not read thru the whole thread but curious to know...
> 
> 
> What about little girls with short hair? My DD5 has the angled cut like Victoria Beckham's (before her pixie cut). My DD's hair at the front is about to her chin. What could they do w/ that? Could they do the bun w/ the crown?? I think her hair would just stick straight up since it's short...and I don't plan on changing her style & letting it grow just to go to BBB.
> 
> Just want some input - we are thinking about booking this for our family trip for all the little princesses in our party... would it be a waste since they probably can't do a bun??
> 
> Thanks!!


 My daughter had a stacked chin length bob when we did BBB in 2007.  I had the same fears you have, but they did the bun no problem.  It was amazing to me.  The gel they use is really good and they used lots of pins.  The next day she refused to let me take it down and it looked great still.


----------



## leamom2princesses

sdckb said:


> I would like to do this for my DD when we go in May.   About how long does it take to do?  Where is it located?   What can DH and DS 1 DS 2 do while DD is doing this.  Do we all stand there and watch, or is there something nearby that the boys can do?   Thanks!


 If you do it at the castle, the rest of the family can have fun in the park.  If you do it at DTD, the others can peruse the stores and the area. You can also watch.  It doesn't take long.  We've done this 4 times now and it takes up to 45 minutes.  If you do the photos afterward it will take a little longer.  The lower level packages take less time.


----------



## leamom2princesses

martinolichfamily said:


> I am planning on taking DD to the BBB when we go in March 2010...she just  turned 3 on 10-10...but she LOVES the princesses and getting her nails done already!
> 
> I wanted to take her when we went this past July but she was too young!


Took a 3 year old last year and she loved it! She did really well and was so happy all day.  She cannot wait to do it again this year.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

We visited the BBB in DTD on Wednesday 12/9 around 2pm and had such a wonderful time.  The wait time was zilch, we were called right in.  My girls are 10 and 9 and both really enjoyed it.  We just did the crown package with the hair, nails and makeup as they both felt too old to wear a princess dress.  The FGIT were wonderful and chatted up my girls the whole time they were enjoying their experience.  The Photopass photographer was also a hoot.  He kept teasing and laughing with my son while we were waiting.  It was a great time and worth the money we spent though I can see how it's something you do need to budget for.  The only tiny downfall was that my oldest daughter thought her hair was a little too "poofy" if that makes sense.  LOL!  She kept flattening it down just a little bit.  Anyway, just wanted to post my experience and a few photos for you all to enjoy.  (I hope they're not too big!) This was such a special part of the trip for my daughters, they continue to talk about it now and I know will for a long time.


----------



## jenseib

Love your pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tlh0726

A former co-worker is going to disney in February and wants to take her DDs to BBB.   She emailed me asking if a crown/tiara is included in the package or does she need to purchase/bring them?    
No clue as to which package or which location she is doing, so any help will be greatly appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## Charlefours

tlh0726 said:


> A former co-worker is going to disney in February and wants to take her DDs to BBB.   She emailed me asking if a crown/tiara is included in the package or does she need to purchase/bring them?
> No clue as to which package or which location she is doing, so any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> TIA



From my understanding, if the daughters pick the princess hairstyles than they will get the tiara--its included in the package (all three levels). If they go with the Diva hair style, it does not come with it. Does that make sense? If I am mistaken, someone please correct me but from my looking into it for my own DD, that's what I have found.


----------



## jenseib

It only comes with the bun style.


----------



## Charlefours

jenseib said:


> It only comes with the bun style.



I was told that it would come if you did the ringlet style as well. ?


----------



## jenseib

Charlefours said:


> I was told that it would come if you did the ringlet style as well. ?



Thered is no ringlet style. I think the 3 styles are in the front of this thread, but I'll go look for sure an see.


----------



## jenseib

Ok, I can't find the name without looking really hard, but I think they have the princess,which is the bun, the diva, which is the long colored hair piece, and the pop princess, which is funky multi colored hair piece.


----------



## summerrluvv

Does anyone know the reason it's for 3 and up? I will have an almost 3 year old who really wants to do it this month


----------



## DW2010

summerrluvv said:


> Does anyone know the reason it's for 3 and up? I will have an almost 3 year old who really wants to do it this month



I would assume because that's when children usually will sit still for something like this.  However, my DD would have been fine doing this at 2.  She does great at the hair salon...lol.


----------



## DW2010

Does anyone have a preference of which BBB to book....downtown disney or the castle?  We will not be eating at CRT.  I was actually thinking of making her appointment at the downtown disney BBB at opening and then maybe making a breakfast appointment at Akershus for an hour and a half later.


----------



## jenseib

DW2010 said:


> Does anyone have a preference of which BBB to book....downtown disney or the castle?  We will not be eating at CRT.  I was actually thinking of making her appointment at the downtown disney BBB at opening and then maybe making a breakfast appointment at Akershus for an hour and a half later.


Best to allow more time. It can take 45 minutes to get done, and that is if they take you on time.  And then it takes quite awhile to get to parks from DTD. You have to go to a resort and then switch over to anothr bus to get to a park. I have found buses from DTD seem to be the slowest. I would say you may want to allow 3 hours between your start time and breakfast time.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> Best to allow more time. It can take 45 minutes to get done, and that is if they take you on time.  And then it takes quite awhile to get to parks from DTD. You have to go to a resort and then switch over to anothr bus to get to a park. I have found buses from DTD seem to be the slowest. I would say you may want to allow 3 hours between your start time and breakfast time.




I concur with this - travel to and from DTD by bus takes awhile.  If you have parkhoppers it may even be faster to go to the castle and then monorail over to Epcot.

We have been to both and I liked the Castle better - but I have heard others with the opposite opinion.  If it's your first time - you'd probably be fine either place, honestly


----------



## Mom2Max

We have a 9am for my niece at BBB in the castle.  The park opens at 9am.  My question is will they let us in before the park opens so we can get there 15 min before our appt  as they requested?   TIA


----------



## DW2010

jenseib said:


> Best to allow more time. It can take 45 minutes to get done, and that is if they take you on time.  And then it takes quite awhile to get to parks from DTD. You have to go to a resort and then switch over to anothr bus to get to a park. I have found buses from DTD seem to be the slowest. I would say you may want to allow 3 hours between your start time and breakfast time.



Thanks.  Maybe I should book BBB at the castle instead...lol.


----------



## joy13

Mom2Max said:


> We have a 9am for my niece at BBB in the castle.  The park opens at 9am.  My question is will they let us in before the park opens so we can get there 15 min before our appt  as they requested?   TIA



Yes, BBB and CP open at 8:00am, there will be an entrance marked for those with reservations/appointments.  Get there early so you can stop for nice empty park pictures of the castle.


----------



## jenseib

Yes they let you in early. I know they have one turnstyle open for early arrivers, but you need to have all your info to get in.


----------



## princessekrus

We are headed to WDW at the beginning of February, and are doing BBB for the first time (I've been waiting to do it since my daughter was born!) She will finally be 3.5 and hopefully it will go well.  I will report back to all those wondering how it goes with a 3 yr old.

We are doing the castle package, despite the cost - mostly because I know my daughter will get a super kick out of the "reveal"  The only pictures I have seen of the dresses available are of the standard princess dresses though. Do they offer the "deluxe" ones at the BBB castle location as well? She got an amazing sleeping beauty dress for Christmas from the Disney Store, but she really wants a Cinderella dress, and I was going to wait an use the BBB as an opportunity to buy one, but I don't want her to pick an "ordinary" Cinderella dress, and then see a fancier one in one of the stores and want that a day later.

I know there are some pictures of what's currently available somewhere on the thread, but I can't find them. Anyone have a quick link to them?

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Disney does not carry deluxe dresses right now. All the dresses are the exact same all thru the park. If you want a deluxe dress you are better off buying it ahead of time and bringing it along. We borught my DD's (actually we left it out at night so in the mornign she found it and we had a note with it saying it was from the fairy godmother for her BBB appointment) Her dress was not sold there and was a deluxe. Many people commented on it because it was different than the rest of the ones you normally see.


----------



## princessekrus

Thanks so much.  That is the gist I was getting from reading the thread.

Hmmm... what to do.  I can't decide whether to just let her pick a regular dress and still do the castle package, or bring one from home.

I guess I am trying to figure out how much of the enjoyment of the experience comes from getting to go "shopping" before the appointment vs. having a really special dress.  Do you think a FGIT would do a reveal with her own dress?

and if we do bring a dress can we pick out accessories and pay for them separately?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

I'm so excited... I just booked BBB for DD (4) for our June trip.  We are going to go to the boutique in DTD because the boys are going to go to DisneyQuest while we do our thing.  I know they take pics while they are doing the makeover... I'm assuming there'e a photopass photographer at the DTD boutique as well?  Do they also have a more formal backdrop type area for photos after everything is done? Or are all of the pics more candid type shots? TIA!


----------



## cornichon

We have a 8 am breakfast time for CRT.  Should we do BB right after breakfast?  We are doing this for dd's 5th birthday.  Which package should we choose?  Will she be comfortable enough to do rides at the park after?

TIA


----------



## jenseib

princessekrus said:


> Thanks so much.  That is the gist I was getting from reading the thread.
> 
> Hmmm... what to do.  I can't decide whether to just let her pick a regular dress and still do the castle package, or bring one from home.
> 
> I guess I am trying to figure out how much of the enjoyment of the experience comes from getting to go "shopping" before the appointment vs. having a really special dress.  Do you think a FGIT would do a reveal with her own dress?
> 
> and if we do bring a dress can we pick out accessories and pay for them separately?
> 
> Thanks everyone.



I'm not sure what you mean by reveal. All girls get a reveal, which is when they FGIT turns them around in the chair to see themselves in the mirror after they are done. Thats the reveal that all girls get. When they pick out there dress they then got to a dressing room and change. Since we had ours, we came dressed, but I have heard they will allow you to change there too.
Yes you can buy any accessories they have. We bought the red Belle crwon there.



DisneyCruiser2008 said:


> I'm so excited... I just booked BBB for DD (4) for our June trip.  We are going to go to the boutique in DTD because the boys are going to go to DisneyQuest while we do our thing.  I know they take pics while they are doing the makeover... I'm assuming there'e a photopass photographer at the DTD boutique as well?  Do they also have a more formal backdrop type area for photos after everything is done? Or are all of the pics more candid type shots? TIA!



Yes the photopass person is there to tkae candid pics. There is another spot to go to get posed pictures done, but I can't remember where it is at DTD.


----------



## jenseib

Also as for picking the dress there. I have heard good and bad. Lots of people enjoy it. While I was there last March, the place was a ZOO! A few girls were picking out there dresses, but one wanted the one my DD was wearing, and the FGIT told her they didn't have that one, and she cried.
We bring a dress for eveyday too. My DD went every day wearing a princess dress, so you can bring them from home and each day she can wear something different. If she likes one at the parks you can get it, if not you'll have one from home.


----------



## jenseib

cornichon said:


> We have a 8 am breakfast time for CRT.  Should we do BB right after breakfast?  We are doing this for dd's 5th birthday.  Which package should we choose?  Will she be comfortable enough to do rides at the park after?
> 
> TIA




Allow at least 2 hours for breakfast. My DD wears a dress everyday to the parks and does jsut fine with rides. She also kept her hair in all week (with me washing it and redoing it mid week)


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

Thanks for the info.... One more question... if we bring a dress from home, do we get to "by-pass" the retail area, or do they take us through all of the merchandise on the way to our appt?  I'd rather not have DD(4) asking for for things she sees in the store... she sees princess stuff and goes a little nutty!


----------



## jenseib

They really don't have a retail area in the castle one. It's one wall with a cupboard with dresses. It's in the waiting room. If it's crowded, like it was when we went, its hard to even get to.
I have a ton of BBB pics in my trip report if you would liek to read it. The link is in my signature.

I took a few pics of the waiting area dresses, but it was hard to get close, so they aren't very good, but gives you an idea.


----------



## Mom2Max

joy13 said:


> Yes, BBB and CP open at 8:00am, there will be an entrance marked for those with reservations/appointments.  Get there early so you can stop for nice empty park pictures of the castle.



Great idea!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mom2Max

jenseib said:


> Yes they let you in early. I know they have one turnstyle open for early arrivers, but you need to have all your info to get in.



By "all your info", do you mean the confirmation number?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## RachelsMommie

So I'm new to the whole BBB thing.  If we get the "Castle" package, will it include the dresses shown above for $189?  Or are there others that are pricier?

Also, how is the experience different from the Castle versus bringing your own dress from home.  I'm a little confused as to how the "reveal" works if you do the Castle package.  Would my DD pick out her dress and accessories and just put them on before they do her hair?

Also, is there an advantage to DTD versus the castle?

Thanks! 
Kristi


----------



## jenseib

The reveal is the same for eveyone. it is when they turn your DD towards the mirror to see herself after the hair and makeup is done.


----------



## RachelsMommie

Thanks for the reply.  It seems the best thing to do is to get the costume ahead of time and do the first or second package.  

Where do people find deluxe costumes?  We checked the Disney Store, but the newer costumes are not as dress-like and fluffy as I'd like.  I LOVE the new Tiana wedding dress, but my DD wants to be Belle.  Any ideas?  Do people make custom dresses?


----------



## jenseib

Try online with Disneyshopping. Or ebay has some too.


----------



## candielips

I have a whole lot of questions.  I did read through the last 10 pages and here is what I am still looking to find out:
1)  If I bring a dress from home, will they still take her to a dressing room after her reveal (hair & makeup & nails) for her to change?
2)How many days in do most people take their DD's to BBB?  We will be there for 12 days and wondering if we should do it on our first full day or wait a few?
3)What is the Princess Parade and when does it take place?


----------



## caravarela

I have a question about the hairstyles.  My daughter has long hair.. will they be able to get it all up into a bun?  I'm not a big fan of the fake hair or the bun with the long hair hanging in the back.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## joy13

candielips said:


> I have a whole lot of questions.  I did read through the last 10 pages and here is what I am still looking to find out:
> 1)  If I bring a dress from home, will they still take her to a dressing room after her reveal (hair & makeup & nails) for her to change?
> 2)How many days in do most people take their DD's to BBB?  We will be there for 12 days and wondering if we should do it on our first full day or wait a few?
> 3)What is the Princess Parade and when does it take place?



I'm a bit confused by question #1 - the girl's change into their dresses before they get their makeover - so no, they wouldn't put her in a dressing room afterwards.  You can ask to use the dressing room for her to put her dress on and if they aren't busy, they will let you use it.

For number 2, it's really up to you.  Our daughter didn't want to keep her hair in more than a day either time, so it wouldn't matter for us.  I would do it during the first half though.

I don't know about #3.


----------



## candielips

joy13 said:


> I'm a bit confused by question #1 - the girl's change into their dresses before they get their makeover - so no, they wouldn't put her in a dressing room afterwards.  You can ask to use the dressing room for her to put her dress on and if they aren't busy, they will let you use it.



I was told that after the girls get their hair done that a Fairy Godmother takes them in front a change room says the bibitty thing, waves her wand and the outfit was laid out for them in the changing area.  I guess I was misinformed?

Thankfully I found this thread.  

As for the Princess Parade, I saw some pics in one of the posts on page 90-something that had a bunch of girls dressed up with a banner that said Princess Parade and it looked like they were going through the park.


----------



## joy13

candielips said:


> I was told that after the girls get their hair done that a Fairy Godmother takes them in front a change room says the bibitty thing, waves her wand and the outfit was laid out for them in the changing area.  I guess I was misinformed?
> 
> Thankfully I found this thread.
> 
> As for the Princess Parade, I saw some pics in one of the posts on page 90-something that had a bunch of girls dressed up with a banner that said Princess Parade and it looked like they were going through the park.



When you get an outfit at the boutique or use the dressing room, that is the first step so that when the look is revealed in the mirror they are a completed princess 






I think the Princess Parade only happens at DTD, I saw some of the FGIT calling for Princesses when we were there in October, but it seemed rather random - I don't know if it's a scheduled thing.


----------



## jenseib

candielips said:


> I have a whole lot of questions.  I did read through the last 10 pages and here is what I am still looking to find out:
> 1)  If I bring a dress from home, will they still take her to a dressing room after her reveal (hair & makeup & nails) for her to change?
> 2)How many days in do most people take their DD's to BBB?  We will be there for 12 days and wondering if we should do it on our first full day or wait a few?
> 3)What is the Princess Parade and when does it take place?




Like Joy said, They are dressed first. We came in our dress from home and took before pics with photopass on our way up mainstreet. I'm not sure if they do any special presentation of the dress or not. I think it might also depend on how busy they are. I have heard of a few who were told to use a restroom to get changed in when they were really busy. (those who brought there own dress)
The bibbidi saying is done at the end when they are sprinkling fairydust on your DD's hair before the big reveaL. I think the parade thing is somehting just randomly done, as I don't remember ever hearing of it before the last few days. My guess is they do it on slow days and hope to drum up business.

I suggest doing it early on in the trip. My DD wore it every dya and I even took it out and washed a few days into it and then put it back together. But my main reason is becuase the longer  yo uare  there the more tired everyone gets, and she may not tolerate it as much later on. In 2008 we had an appointment for DTD on our departure day. DD got sick the day before, and stil lwanted to go, and said she was feeling better. But when we got there she wasso tired and stressed and overstimulated from 5 days of go go go, that she cried and we ended up canceling. This year we did it the 2nd day (1st full day) and she loved it and has asked to go back!


----------



## jenseib

joy13 said:


> When you get an outfit at the boutique or use the dressing room, that is the first step so that when the look is revealed in the mirror they are a completed princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Princess Parade only happens at DTD, I saw some of the FGIT calling for Princesses when we were there in October, but it seemed rather random - I don't know if it's a scheduled thing.



Fianlly we get to see a picture of her! She looks great! I see she got the "bubble"  LOL!


----------



## TimPaulaDisney08

I have an appt for my 5yr old, but her almost 3 yr old sister is not old enough.  Do they get the makeup to take home?  Would the FGIT sprinkle pixie dust on my youngest too?  She's not going to be happy that she is not old enough & I'd like to have her feel special too.  The alternative is taking her to the barbershop for a hairdo.  But we have an 8am appt & want to be ready for Dumbo at RD not the barbershop.  I do have a dress & crown for her.  I was going to do her hair while waited for her sister mayb.


----------



## emcreative

*jenseib,*

I have to ask- where did you find that adorable Mary Poppins dress your daughter has on in your signature?


----------



## joy13

TimPaulaDisney08 said:


> I have an appt for my 5yr old, but her almost 3 yr old sister is not old enough.  Do they get the makeup to take home?  Would the FGIT sprinkle pixie dust on my youngest too?  She's not going to be happy that she is not old enough & I'd like to have her feel special too.  The alternative is taking her to the barbershop for a hairdo.  But we have an 8am appt & want to be ready for Dumbo at RD not the barbershop.  I do have a dress & crown for her.  I was going to do her hair while waited for her sister mayb.



Yes, you do get the rest of the make-up and if she's getting her nails done, she'll get the rest of the nail polish as well.


----------



## Alice's Mommy

With so many threads I had to skip over a lot to get through them so forgive me if I ask a lot of the same questions.

1) Does anyone know if they're doing or planning on doing Tiana as one of the princesses?  My DD just saw the movie and wants to be her.  

2) In conjunction with #1..if Tiana is available do they have extensions for her hair (so it's curly like Tiana's?) or is it a bun?  My DD has fine blonde hair and just isn't understanding that she may not be able to have the same hair that Tiana has in the movie.  LOL

3) How long would you say the hairstyle lasts?  Is it pinned into place or is it strictly elastics and hairspray?

4) For those moms who bought shoes at BBB, did your DC complain about the shoes causing pain?  I'm just wondering if I should buy cute little flats at BBB or if I should opt to have her keep her sneakers on?  We're going to bring a dress from home but I thought maybe buying an accessory might be nice.


----------



## Alice's Mommy

Ooops, I had one more question.  When do the ressies need to be made?  Is it 90 days prior or 180 days prior?  Thanks a bunch ladies!!!


----------



## DW2010

I have officially decided to do BBB at the castle with breakfast at CRT to follow.  I'm so far ahead in planning all of this that hopefully I can get an 8AM ressie at BBB and 9:15 or so at CRT.  Do you think this will allow enough time?  Oh, I already purchased her dress!  I love it but not sure I should have purchased it 8 months in advance...lol.


----------



## jenseib

TimPaulaDisney08 said:


> I have an appt for my 5yr old, but her almost 3 yr old sister is not old enough.  Do they get the makeup to take home?  Would the FGIT sprinkle pixie dust on my youngest too?  She's not going to be happy that she is not old enough & I'd like to have her feel special too.  The alternative is taking her to the barbershop for a hairdo.  But we have an 8am appt & want to be ready for Dumbo at RD not the barbershop.  I do have a dress & crown for her.  I was going to do her hair while waited for her sister mayb.



Yes they will sprinkle the younger one. If they don't offer, just ask. How closeto 3 will she be? If she is with in a few weeks she can probably get one as well. Just tell them she is 3 when you call.




emcreative said:


> *jenseib,*
> 
> I have to ask- where did you find that adorable Mary Poppins dress your daughter has on in your signature?



Thanks!  It's a combo of things. The actual dress we ordered from her dance studio. But it is short sleeves, because it is for ballet, so we added a frilly shirt we had under it. I added red bows to the dress, (the smaller ones) and tied them around the cuffs and neck of her shirt. The boots we found online. The hat was an old easter hat and I added the tulle and the red bows to that as well. We bught the parasol at Michaels and I added the red bows to that as well.



Alice's Mommy said:


> With so many threads I had to skip over a lot to get through them so forgive me if I ask a lot of the same questions.
> 
> 1) Does anyone know if they're doing or planning on doing Tiana as one of the princesses?  My DD just saw the movie and wants to be her.
> 
> 2) In conjunction with #1..if Tiana is available do they have extensions for her hair (so it's curly like Tiana's?) or is it a bun?  My DD has fine blonde hair and just isn't understanding that she may not be able to have the same hair that Tiana has in the movie.  LOL
> 
> 3) How long would you say the hairstyle lasts?  Is it pinned into place or is it strictly elastics and hairspray?
> 
> 4) For those moms who bought shoes at BBB, did your DC complain about the shoes causing pain?  I'm just wondering if I should buy cute little flats at BBB or if I should opt to have her keep her sneakers on?  We're going to bring a dress from home but I thought maybe buying an accessory might be nice.



They don't do any special princess. They do 3 styles unique to BBB. The one with hair extensions, which I thing is call the diva, and has a bunch of colors to chose from, my DD chose PINK! UGH! LOL!  the bun, which I think is call the princess, and the funky hair extension with clips with is the pop princess I think.  They do have the Tiana dress, but not a special Tiana hairstyle.
They do pin the hair. Some peoples last longer than others. We pinned my DD extensions up each night when we swam. She did it on Monday and by Wed. morning it was looking pretty wild. But I don;t think our girl put much gel in her hair either. I took it out, washed it and redid it. (which was really simple) and it last till Sat. then.
I have heard that the shoes are awful. I thin kthey have a flip flop option too. W brought our own princess shoes, and DD like them and didn't complain. But if your DD isn't used to those type of shoes, then it might be best not to get them, or if you do bring another pair so that if they hurt, she can change.
As I have said before, we set out my DD's dress before she woke up and had a note with it. It said that the dress was from her Fairy Godmother and was for her to wear for her BB apointment. She LOVED this. The shoes came with it too. She was eager to get it on. So we made it special for her. We also follwed this theme all week. Each morning she would find a new small gift (pens, princess underwear, stickers, stuff like that) each with a note and from a Disney character. It added a little something special for the trip. Also the day we were leaving for Orlando she woke up to a note and gift from Nemo on our counter. It said somehting like how he couldn't wait to see her and to open her gift at the airport. It was a Nemo game for her leapster, which kept her busy on the plane. She was amazed that Nemo swam all the way to our house!  LOL!
I have our whole BBB experience written in my Trip report (which is in my signature)


----------



## joy13

Alice's Mommy said:


> Ooops, I had one more question.  When do the ressies need to be made?  Is it 90 days prior or 180 days prior?  Thanks a bunch ladies!!!



I believe it's back to 180 days now.


----------



## closetmickey

Does anyone know if they currently have Alice in Wonderland shoes for sale at BBB?  We will be bringing her own Alice costume but I would love to be able to buy the shoes there.  Thanks!


----------



## JessRabbit

closetmickey said:


> Does anyone know if they currently have Alice in Wonderland shoes for sale at BBB?  We will be bringing her own Alice costume but I would love to be able to buy the shoes there.  Thanks!



They didn't have Alice shoes there when we were there last month.


----------



## jenseib

closetmickey said:


> Does anyone know if they currently have Alice in Wonderland shoes for sale at BBB?  We will be bringing her own Alice costume but I would love to be able to buy the shoes there.  Thanks!



I doubt it. I don't think they carry the Alice dress there either. At one time I heard that Disney was doing away with the Alice costume, but not sure if that ever came about or not. If they still have it though, then some of the gift shops might have the shoes. the best spot would be world of Disney in DTD or the UK store in EPCOT. Or check out your local Disney store or disneyshopping online.


----------



## caravarela

I have a question about the hairstyles. My daughter has long hair.. will they be able to get it all up into a bun? I'm not a big fan of the fake hair or the bun with the long hair hanging in the back. Thanks so much!!


----------



## caravarela

Also, does anyone know of a good place to get a Belle dress at a discount?  DD (will then be almost 4) would wear it for Halloween and then during our Nov-Dec trip.  Thanks ladies


----------



## candielips

caravarela said:


> Also, does anyone know of a good place to get a Belle dress at a discount?  DD (will then be almost 4) would wear it for Halloween and then during our Nov-Dec trip.  Thanks ladies



Watch your local Disney Store or watch on line.  I just picked my DD up the red Belle deluxe costume for $29 and the tiara for $5 at our local disney store.  I always keep on eye out for their sales as you can get things marked down quite considerably.  For instance I got my DD the red Minnie Dress last spring for $10!


----------



## DW2010

caravarela said:


> Also, does anyone know of a good place to get a Belle dress at a discount?  DD (will then be almost 4) would wear it for Halloween and then during our Nov-Dec trip.  Thanks ladies



I hear the Disney store is a good place to try.  I just preferred the look of the one I saw on etsy.  Yes, more expensive, but I just love it and DD will wear it for Halloween also to get more use out of it .


----------



## princessekrus

A note to all you dress hunters.

I was just at the disney store today and they have new styles of dresses. 
You can also see/buy a couple of them online, but they don't have the new cinderella, belle or sleeping beauty ones online, although they were in the store.  I'll do my best to describe them.

I would post the links, but I'm too new to the DIS.  if you go to the main disneystore website, under apparel and then costumes, you'll see them. I've noted which ones are are on the website.

They have a cinderella wedding dress (online pic) which is all-white, with some minor light blue accents that don't show up well in the online picture.  Maybe it was just because it was all white, but it didn't look as pretty as I thought it would.

I think the star of the new bunch is the tink costume...  A tutu style, and absolutely adorable.  Very cute in person, and the wings are great.

The new ariel (online pic) is pretty good too... a little more "Dress-like" than the previous one, which my daughter had a tough time walking in.  I think it's cuter in person than in the picture

The Cinderella one (no pic online yet) is a shorter, but still  ball-gown-esque dress. It is the traditional light blue, but has lavender accents on the bodice, and a layer of lavender tulle that gives it a nice look.  I bought this one for our upcoming trip to BBB, but I also ordered a different one online from ebay, and if I end up liking that one better, I'll return the disneystore one.

The Belle one is pretty.  Fairly traditional yellow dress ball gown dress, but with a pink sash on the bodice, and some pink roses as well.

I thought the Tiana dresses (same ones as were around this fall) were even prettier in person than in pictures.

The up-side of all these new dresses is that any remaining 'old' dresses were heavily discounted.  The old deluxe ariel "dress" was discounted (I can't remember how much, but it was considerable), and this huge gold dress that originally sold for $114, was marked down to $49.99 - I was almost tempted just because of the markdown, but my DD already has a big gold dress (not disney).  It was VERY impressive though.  If you have a girl who likes gold, this dress it totally over the top. I wish I had a picture of it (although I can't post pictures yet, so I'm not sure it would help).

The new sleeping beauty dress was just ok. It is very pink (like cotton candy pink), with a tie up bodice. But I didn't think it looked as nice as some of the others, and the bodice looked a little cheesy (IMHO).

I am assuming the online site will eventually have all the new dresses.

In addition, they had some new shoes.  The online site only has a pic of the ariel ones, but they had them for Belle and Cinderella too.  They look better in person than they do in the pictures, and they actually seem wearable.  They are pretty soft satin, with a short heel and back elastic strap.  Still probably not fabulous for an entire day in the park, but better than the all plastic "glass" slippers my DD insists on wearing around the house.  And older girls would probably manage fine.

If anyone has specific questions about what was available at the store I'd be happy to try and answer them.  This was a fairly small Disney store that just opened before Christmas in the Natick Mall outside of Boston. 

My husband keeps asking me why I'm spending so much time just getting ready for Disney,  but hey! that's part of the fun! And I must find DD that perfect dress!  Let's face it, this is way more for me than her! LOL


----------



## jenseib

What Princess dress was the deluxe dress that was on sale? I liked some of them in the past I saw, so I might have to go get one.  LOL!
 Are they online as well?


----------



## princessekrus

Hi Jen,

I'm pretty sure it will vary by store.  The gold one I think was a Cinderella "Holiday" dress.  It was gold, gold, and more gold.  I have never seen it before, and not seen a picture of it. I never saw it online, and I've been following the dresses online for at least 6 months.  They only had 2 left, but one was in my daughters size (XS). 

The only other deluxe one my store had on sale was the Ariel one, but they had lots of sizes in that.  They also had a very cute "infant" tink dress on sale, with sizes from 6 months - 18 months.  That one was $9.99 and I couldn't pass it up for my younger daughter, who hopefully can wear it for halloween next year.

As I said, this is a very small store.  They didn't have any of the other fairies, or snow white either.  So I'm guessing that the bigger disney stores will have lots of the other styles (including holiday I would guess) on sale.  The online store doesn't have any costumes on sale currently.  They had a bunch on sale before christmas, but they have all disappeared now.


----------



## jenseib

Thanks. We have a small store too. I really loved the snowwhite deluxe, but I doubt they still have it and if they do in my DD's size. I might have to llok though.  LOL!


----------



## princessekrus

my daughter has the deluxe snow white and it is among my favorite dresses.  I'd post a pic if I were allowed to!


----------



## jenseib

I think once you hit 10 post here you can..it might be 12...LOL! But please do when you hit that number. I would love to see it!


----------



## princessekrus

It looks like the website has all the new dresses up now.  

I need 10 posts to publish links, so bear with me.


----------



## princessekrus

This is post #10, so on the next one I can publish the links.


----------



## princessekrus

Now for the links (finally)

Cinderella wedding dress: http://www.disneystore.com/girls-deluxe-wedding-cinderella-costume-collection/p/1259941/57493/

Cinderella regular dress: http://www.disneystore.com/girls-princess-cinderella-costume-for-girls/p/1257763/57493/
This looks much more lavender in person, it's kind of hard to see in the picture

Belle: http://www.disneystore.com/girls-princess-belle-costume-for-girls/p/1257758/57493/ This one was cute in person. Unfortunately my DD is not very into the yellow dresses

Ariel: http://www.disneystore.com/girls-princess-ariel-costume-for-girls/p/1257828/57493/
This one was cuter in person

Sleeping Beauty: http://www.disneystore.com/girls-sleeping-beauty-costume-for-girls/p/1257768/57493/
Didn't love this one, looked flimsier than the others

Tink: http://www.disneystore.com/girls-glittering-tinker-bell-costume-for-girls/p/1257834/57493/. I loved this dress. I would totally have gotten it if my DD were into the fairies

Satin Toddler Minnie Mouse: http://www.disneystore.com/girls-minnie-mouse-costume-for-infants-and-toddlers-pink/p/1251546/57493/
This was absolutely adorable.  The picture doesn't do it justice. It's the prettiest Minnie dress I've seen.  I think I will go back and get it for my 2nd DD for our NEXT trip to disney, since she's too little (only 3 months) now.

I am going to start a thread about the new dresses, because I'm also interested to see if there is anything else interesting available in the parks or elsewhere.


----------



## Dixiemom

Here is a link to page 2 of the Disney Store site......this page has the beautiful authentic Disney Park dresses...from what I was told when I called to make our reservation at BBB these are the dresses they have there. Has anyone had Susan as their fairy godmother in training? I am hoping she is still there in March when we go back.

http://www.disneystore.com/kids-apparel-accessories/costumes/girls/c/57493/?Nao=12


----------



## princessekrus

I can't find a picture of her in the new deluxe snow white gown, she also had one before that, but has outgrown it.

Here she is as Cinderella:
(this is my first attempt at adding a picture, we'll see if it works)





And here she is from our last trip to Disney (Nov. '08) as Snow White (she's on the right), comparing dresses with another "snow white" outside the Akershus Princess Breakfast.






And this is from the MVMCP in '08





 I think it's the only time I was able to get her to wear the headband.

We were the last people to get to see snow white that night before it closed... I didn't think DD would make it until midnight, but she REALLY wanted to see snow white. And she crashed immediately afterward.

If I get back to the Disney Store before the dress is gone I'll send a picture of the gold dress. It is seriously something.


----------



## jenseib

Thanks. We are going to take a look tomorrow at our local one. I have to go to gymboree to redeem gymbucks, so I figure I'll take a look and see what the Disney store has. I'm sure we'll have some sort of purchase, becuase DD won;t leave with out somehting...even if it is small.  LOL! I actually hate taking her, but I need her with me at gymboree to be sure I get tehr rights sizes..and we live out in the country so I try to make my in town stops all at once to save on gas.


----------



## wife&mom3

HI we are planning a trip the WDW in may. we have 3 girls and we was wanting to take them to BBB . Do we need to bring there belle dresses or what? Or do they let you wear one from there if you wanted to take your own pictures. my older girls have shorter hair (shoulder length) will they be able to do anything with shorter hair?  how much are the dresses at the BBB?


----------



## jenseib

If you read through the thread your questions will be answered. You can wear your own gown, or buy one there, but they won't let you borrow thiers. The dresses run about $65 I beleive.


----------



## princessekrus

Disneyoutlet.com has a bunch of the dresses on sale, including this year's Belle red Holiday dress.

Here's the page with all the dresses:
http://www.disneystore.com/departments/costumes-accessories/girl-costumes/cdo/60494/

Some good prices.  The picture of the sleeping beauty dress does not do it justice.  It is a gorgeous dress, and the bodice is very soft.  My DD, who is a cinderella nut has actually been preferring this dress since she got it.  

Here's a picture, although, take into account she has a sweatshirt on underneath!


----------



## jenseib

I hit the Disney sotre today. Only clearance dresses we had were some Ariels and alot of cinderellas, asll in size 4 or less.  But they did have an extra 25% off of clearance today so we got some shoes and other fun stuff.


----------



## PearlySwan

Could someone clarify something for me please? The Coach package (hair and makeup) is now $49.95 plus tax. See here: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/  I don't see the pricing for the _optional Imaging Package _in the WDW website. Does anyone know how much it costs?


----------



## joy13

PearlySwan said:


> Could someone clarify something for me please? The Coach package (hair and makeup) is now $49.95 plus tax. See here: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/  I don't see the pricing for the _optional Imaging Package _in the WDW website. Does anyone know how much it costs?



If you don't do the big package with the pictures included, you can still go do the photoshoot and then just pick and choose what you want.  If you are getting the photopass CD, I would just get the pictures put on your photopass card and print them yourself.


----------



## KateMW

Has anybody seen this Snow White costume in a small? I am sort of desperate...though not so desperate to pay $550 for it on eBay. Those people should be ashamed of themselves!

http://www.disneystore.com/girl-cos...snow-white-costume-for-girls/p/1247986/13811/


----------



## princessekrus

KateMW said:


> Has anybody seen this Snow White costume in a small? I am sort of desperate...though not so desperate to pay $550 for it on eBay. Those people should be ashamed of themselves!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/girl-cos...snow-white-costume-for-girls/p/1247986/13811/



Sorry, I haven't.  And $550 is CRAZY  That is gorgeous though.

Anyone have any idea if they are going to come out with more "deluxe" costumes since it now looks like they've pulled all the previous ones, or are they just not going to do them anymore?


----------



## joy13

KateMW said:


> Has anybody seen this Snow White costume in a small? I am sort of desperate...though not so desperate to pay $550 for it on eBay. Those people should be ashamed of themselves!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/girl-cos...snow-white-costume-for-girls/p/1247986/13811/



We don't have a Disney Store near us   But this is the Snow White dress my daughter wore and it was really comfortable.

http://www.mydressuptrunk.com/ProductInfo.aspx?id=241668

My daughter in the dress:


----------



## C&OsMommy

KateMW said:


> Has anybody seen this Snow White costume in a small? I am sort of desperate...though not so desperate to pay $550 for it on eBay. Those people should be ashamed of themselves!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/girl-cos...snow-white-costume-for-girls/p/1247986/13811/



I am 90% sure they had it at the store right outside of Snow White's Scary Adventure at WDW last week, but I doubt it was on sale!  You could maybe try to get the store's phone number and give them a call to check it out???


----------



## jenseib

C&OsMommy said:


> I am 90% sure they had it at the store right outside of Snow White's Scary Adventure at WDW last week, but I doubt it was on sale!  You could maybe try to get the store's phone number and give them a call to check it out???



The ones sold at the parks are different and I'm pretty sure this was a disney store exclusive dress.


----------



## summerrluvv

So I just called to make an appt. for my "3 year old"  But, there was no availability.  Does anyone know what my chances would be as a walk in at the DTD location at around 9 or 9:30 am? I figure we could walk over there one morning before we head to the MK.


----------



## mousireid

ALLEARS says
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Downtown Disney Marketplace will be closed January 18 until March 5, 2010, while the World of Disney undergoes enhancements to its air conditioning system.


----------



## summerrluvv

mousireid said:


> ALLEARS says
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Downtown Disney Marketplace will be closed January 18 until March 5, 2010, while the World of Disney undergoes enhancements to its air conditioning system.




Figures! No wonder she couldn't find any availability.  Although you would think the CM would have known that.

What are my chances at the MK then? Do they set aside some times specifically for walk in's?


----------



## TimPaulaDisney08

summerrluvv said:


> Figures! No wonder she couldn't find any availability.  Although you would think the CM would have known that.
> 
> What are my chances at the MK then? Do they set aside some times specifically for walk in's?



I'd guess not, but I'd still check when you are there.  It'd be a pleasant surprise for your daughter if they could fit her in!  Good luck!  Or if you are farther out from your trip--keep checking back for any cancellations.


----------



## jenseib

mousireid said:


> ALLEARS says
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Downtown Disney Marketplace will be closed January 18 until March 5, 2010, while the World of Disney undergoes enhancements to its air conditioning system.



Wow, I had not heard that..... And whats funny is I am trying to talk DH into going on Mar 4 to either Disney or Universal...universal being a cheaper get a way for us...and I thought if we do go, then I would take DD to DTD to BBB on Mar 5 or 6. Looks like they may be open the 6, but who knows how busy it will be after being closed.
I also wonder if the World of Disney Store itself is being closed during that time?


----------



## jenseib

TimPaulaDisney08 said:


> I'd guess not, but I'd still check when you are there.  It'd be a pleasant surprise for your daughter if they could fit her in!  Good luck!  Or if you are farther out from your trip--keep checking back for any cancellations.



Can't get in though if the place is closed!


----------



## summerrluvv

jenseib said:


> Can't get in though if the place is closed!



I believe she was responding to my MK location question.


----------



## jenseib

OOPs!  LOL! With MK, I have read if you get there when they open, or as close to it as you can they sometimes will work you in.


----------



## summerrluvv

So I just called again and I was able to get a 4:30 at the MK.  I booked it, but it's kind of late in the day, so I'm going to keep trying to get something earlier.  It would be perfect if I could get a CRT dinner ressie, but there is nothing available.   

She did say that the DTD location was not closing as far as she could tell.   

Now I just need to get my butt to the Disney Store for a dress...I hope they have clearance ones left!! 

She is going to be THRILLED!!! I bought her a pretend plastic makeup kit for xmas and she wears her "makeup" everyday.  Just wait until she sees that it's the real stuff AND nail polish!


----------



## summerrluvv

The more I think about, the more I realize it's just really too late.  She goes to bed at like 8, so she will not be able to have the "pretty hair" and makeup for very long.  So I cancelled.  Next time maybe I'll plan a trip a little further in advance and we'll be able to get into more stuff


----------



## X_Mickeys_Pal_X

I just love walking round the park and seeing the smiling faces of the children who are all done up ,they always look so pretty 

Even as an adult i still wish i could get it done


----------



## jenseib

summerrluvv said:


> The more I think about, the more I realize it's just really too late.  She goes to bed at like 8, so she will not be able to have the "pretty hair" and makeup for very long.  So I cancelled.  Next time maybe I'll plan a trip a little further in advance and we'll be able to get into more stuff



I wouldn't cancel at all!  Many wear there dos more than one day.  And on vacation going to bed at 8 might not be so easy.


----------



## summerrluvv

jenseib said:


> I wouldn't cancel at all!  Many wear there dos more than one day.  And on vacation going to bed at 8 might not be so easy.



Her hair is short and curly (think shirley temple), so I don't think it would stay up overnight.  Not to mention that if we want to go get pics after, I think she will just be exhausted and not smile at all.  I'm just going to keep calling..hopefully someone cancels for the morning!


----------



## jemimabean

Our daughter has short, super curly hair too, so I've decided to forego the expense of the Boutique this time around, and just do it ourselves. I got her two princess dresses from the Disney Store at an AMAZING discount (just this past Saturday), and I'm going to let her have some glittery make up one morning (if she wants). 

While I think that Sophie would love the BBB, we just can't really afford it this time around, and I think that we can make a big enough deal out of her being a princess that she'll still have a wonderful time.     

(The employees at our Disney Store said to take her in anyway, and that they would sprinkle her with glitter. I don't want to be seen as taking advantage of a service that we didn't pay for...does anyone know if it's fine to ask for a sprinkling of glitter?)


----------



## caravarela

My daughter was sprinkled at the World of Disney, and yes it was free.  We didn't go into the BBB part, we were just walking around the store getting souveniers and girls were walking around asking little girls if they wanted some fairy dust.  My 3 year old loved it and it was a nice surprise


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if this has been covered but I was wondering if BBB is like going to the hair salon in regards to tips?  
My DD wants 'The Castle Package' for her B-day and I'm not sure if I need to tip and if I do is it on the whole amount, including the dress?
TIA!


----------



## summerrluvv

jemimabean said:


> Our daughter has short, super curly hair too, so I've decided to forego the expense of the Boutique this time around, and just do it ourselves. I got her two princess dresses from the Disney Store at an AMAZING discount (just this past Saturday), and I'm going to let her have some glittery make up one morning (if she wants).
> 
> While I think that Sophie would love the BBB, we just can't really afford it this time around, and I think that we can make a big enough deal out of her being a princess that she'll still have a wonderful time.
> 
> (The employees at our Disney Store said to take her in anyway, and that they would sprinkle her with glitter. I don't want to be seen as taking advantage of a service that we didn't pay for...does anyone know if it's fine to ask for a sprinkling of glitter?)




That's a cute idea...I might just do that.  We have ressies at the princess breakfast at Epcot, so maybe I will get her a dress and tell her tinkerbelle left it for her overnight, and do her all up myself.


----------



## jemimabean

summerrluvv said:


> That's a cute idea...I might just do that.  We have ressies at the princess breakfast at Epcot, so maybe I will get her a dress and tell her tinkerbelle left it for her overnight, and do her all up myself.



Oh, that is such a sweet idea! Is it weird to get all teary over other people's plans?!    I think that she'd absolutely love that.

Thanks to caravarela for the info on the fairy dust! We'll definitely do that with our girl.


----------



## jenseib

SpoonfulofSugar said:


> I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if this has been covered but I was wondering if BBB is like going to the hair salon in regards to tips?
> My DD wants 'The Castle Package' for her B-day and I'm not sure if I need to tip and if I do is it on the whole amount, including the dress?
> TIA!



You can tip if you like. Like in a hair salon you only tip on the service performed, not the "product". So not on the dress. You don't have to tip at all though if you chose not to. They used to not be allowed to take tips, but now for the last 2 years they can.


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

jenseib said:


> You can tip if you like. Like in a hair salon you only tip on the service performed, not the "product". So not on the dress. You don't have to tip at all though if you chose not to. They used to not be allowed to take tips, but now for the last 2 years they can.



Thank you!


----------



## summerrluvv

So none of the Disney Stores around me carry the old style of the Aurora dress.  Does WDW carry the old style? Not the one that has the lace up look.  How much is it? I could probably sneak over to WOD since we'll be at SSR and pick it up after she is in bed.


----------



## summerrluvv

Me again!! It's my LUCKY day!!! I just called again and got an 8:05 at the MK location!!! Woohoo!!!! AND!!! I got a Dinner ressie at 4:20 at CRT!!!!! Can't believe it! Been trying all week!!! I was so happy I about cried on the phone! LOL


----------



## jzzikamarie

summerrluvv said:


> Me again!! It's my LUCKY day!!! I just called again and got an 8:05 at the MK location!!! Woohoo!!!! AND!!! I got a Dinner ressie at 4:20 at CRT!!!!! Can't believe it! Been trying all week!!! I was so happy I about cried on the phone! LOL



How exciting! We did BBB last year, but wasn't able to get a CRT ressie.
I know what you mean about crying! We leave in 3 weeks for my DD's 5th birthday trip! I was able to get a BBB ressie at noon, and CRT for 2:15! I have never been so thrilled in my life! 
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## jenseib

summerrluvv said:


> So none of the Disney Stores around me carry the old style of the Aurora dress.  Does WDW carry the old style? Not the one that has the lace up look.  How much is it? I could probably sneak over to WOD since we'll be at SSR and pick it up after she is in bed.



Not sure what you mean by old style. If you mean the one that was there about 2 years ago, no, they don't carry it anymore, but you might find it on ebay. I don't think the Disney store carrys any from the parks, but Disney shopping does.


----------



## jenseib

This is the one they sold a few years ago.







And this is the link to the current one

http://www.disneystore.com/girls-disney-parks-authentic-sleeping-beauty-costume/p/1254861/57493/


----------



## summerrluvv

jenseib said:


> Not sure what you mean by old style. If you mean the one that was there about 2 years ago, no, they don't carry it anymore, but you might find it on ebay. I don't think the Disney store carrys any from the parks, but Disney shopping does.



The one they carried at halloween...it looks like the one from the link you posted.  It was discontinued and on clearance, and they now have a lace up one in the stores.


----------



## summerrluvv

jzzikamarie said:


> How exciting! We did BBB last year, but wasn't able to get a CRT ressie.
> I know what you mean about crying! We leave in 3 weeks for my DD's 5th birthday trip! I was able to get a BBB ressie at noon, and CRT for 2:15! I have never been so thrilled in my life!
> Have a wonderful time!



That is great!!!


----------



## jenseib

summerrluvv said:


> The one they carried at halloween...it looks like the one from the link you posted.  It was discontinued and on clearance, and they now have a lace up one in the stores.




They don't carry the ones from the stores in the parks at all.  And rarely does the stores carry what is sold at the parks.
The one in the link is currently sold at the parks. I think it's been there about 1 1/2 years now.


----------



## summerrluvv

jenseib said:


> They don't carry the ones from the stores in the parks at all.  And rarely does the stores carry what is sold at the parks.
> The one in the link is currently sold at the parks. I think it's been there about 1 1/2 years now.




I dunno, but that's the one they had in the store.  She told me it was discontinued and clearanced just recently.  Maybe it's regional.


----------



## princessekrus

summerrluvv said:


> I dunno, but that's the one they had in the store.  She told me it was discontinued and clearanced just recently.  Maybe it's regional.



I think the confusion is that they look kind of similar.

Here is the one I believe is currently sold in the park (also sold online at disneyshopping.com for $59.99)





Here is the one that was sold in the disney store before christmas (this is the deluxe one, I don't know if there was another one). This one has been discontinued, and was available at some disney stores on clearance, but it was very spotty which stores had which dresses.






You might also be able to find an older one on ebay.  I just got a cinderella one off of ebay, which I believe was a style from last year at the disney store.  Marked up slightly , but free shipping, so it was about what I would have paid had I ordered it from disney online.

Hope this helps! and good luck!
I'm still looking for the "perfect" cinderella dress.


----------



## summerrluvv

The deluxe one they offered at my store, but also the one posted above that. 

We are leaving Saturday so no time.  Since the park one is the same as the one I was looking for, I'll just get it there.  I missed out on the clearance at TDS, but oh well.


----------



## princessekrus

summerrluvv said:


> The deluxe one they offered at my store, but also the one posted above that.
> 
> We are leaving Saturday so no time.  Since the park one is the same as the one I was looking for, I'll just get it there.  I missed out on the clearance at TDS, but oh well.



Have a great trip! We'll be there in a week! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MommyOfTwoIL

We are going to Disney in mid March and it's our first trip as a family.  I have an appt for my 4 yr old at BB Boutique.  

Do you just change your daughter into their princess dresses just before their appt?  My appt is around 2:30 and then we have an early dinner that day with the Princesses so I want to keep her in her dress afterwards for dinner.

If anyone can provide me with any tips, I would appreciate it!


----------



## jenseib

This thread is full of great tips!

My DD wears a dress daily to the parks, we bring one for each day, so she just wore hers to the park that day, but our appointment was a little earlier and we didn't have much planned before her appointment.  But You can dress you DD before hand if you want, or just have her wear her dress there all day if she likes to do that.


----------



## Katy13

mousireid said:


> ALLEARS says
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Downtown Disney Marketplace will be closed January 18 until March 5, 2010, while the World of Disney undergoes enhancements to its air conditioning system.



I hope this is not true.  I have a booked ressie at the DTD location for 2/2.


----------



## jlafferty

Katy13 said:


> I hope this is not true.  I have a booked ressie at the DTD location for 2/2.





I also have a reservation on the 27th of January. I do not think this is true. I will call today to find out.


----------



## Katy13

I just called this morning....the CM I spoke with said that the DTD location is closed until the 31st of January.  She said that they computer would not have let people make reservations during the time it was to be closed.


----------



## mousireid

Sorry if I confused anyone, I was just on Allears and noticed that - perhaps they are wrong.  Didn't mean to frighten anyone!


----------



## Katy13

mousireid said:


> Sorry if I confused anyone, I was just on Allears and noticed that - perhaps they are wrong.  Didn't mean to frighten anyone!



Oh, I'm still frightened!!!   I'll have a very sad 4 year old princess if she can't go to the BBB.  A friend of mine (a Disney guru, IMO) said that she find that this website and Allears are more reliable then the CM's....so now I'm worried again!


----------



## Katy13

I'm being a little nutty about this, but I called back and spoke with 2 more CM's.  The 1st one said she did not know anything about BBB being closed and she "books these reservations all the time". The 2nd lady I spoke with was SO nice and said she did not know about that either, but she shows availability for the 1st week of Feb (when we will be there) so that shows to her that they will be open at that time.

I'm still nervous, but booked a reservation for the MK location for the day after our originally scheduled one.  This is the ONLY thing DD4 has been talking about for MONTHS and I would be crushed if she couldn't do it.


----------



## princessekrus

Hi everyone.

For those of you with a Disney Store nearby, I thought you might be interested in an "event" they have going on next weekend.  

I was at the Disney Store in Natick, MA last week and got an "invitation" for "The Perfect Princess Party" that is on Saturday, January 30th.  I thought that those of you with girls looking forward to BBB might get a kick out of this as well.  As far as I can tell it's a free event.

you can see it for yourself at www.disneystore.com/updates, then click on "upcoming events"

The flyer I got at the store has more info than the website though, it says:

Saturday Jan 30th, 11-11:45am, and 1-1:45pm

"Come dressed in your favorite gown and participate in our Royal Princes Lesson Plan:
-Perfect Curtsy
-Princess Wave
-Princess Posture
-Proper Tea"

It also says that light refreshments will be served and coloring sheets will be provided for the young Princes who attend


----------



## tncplace

princessekrus said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> For those of you with a Disney Store nearby, I thought you might be interested in an "event" they have going on next weekend.
> 
> I was at the Disney Store in Natick, MA last week and got an "invitation" for "The Perfect Princess Party" that is on Saturday, January 30th.  I thought that those of you with girls looking forward to BBB might get a kick out of this as well.  As far as I can tell it's a free event.
> 
> 
> 
> The flyer I got at the store has more info than the website though, it says:
> 
> Saturday Jan 30th, 11-11:45am, and 1-1:45pm
> 
> "Come dressed in your favorite gown and participate in our Royal Princes Lesson Plan:
> -Perfect Curtsy
> -Princess Wave
> -Princess Posture
> -Proper Tea"
> 
> It also says that light refreshments will be served and coloring sheets will be provided for the young Princes who attend



Thanks for the info - this is exactly what we need to get our disney fix while waiting for our May trip!


----------



## princessekrus

tncplace said:


> Thanks for the info - this is exactly what we need to get our disney fix while waiting for our May trip!



No problem. Let me know how it is! We will actually be in WDW  so we will miss it.  When I told the salesperson this, she suggested I go to a store down there!   If it rains,  I'll be thinking about it!

Does anyone know if the DTD "World of Disney" counts as a disney store?  Not so much for the event, but I'm wondering if they carry the disney store dresses, as opposed to the ones you can only buy in the parks.


----------



## jenseib

princessekrus said:


> No problem. Let me know how it is! We will actually be in WDW  so we will miss it.  When I told the salesperson this, she suggested I go to a store down there!   If it rains,  I'll be thinking about it!
> 
> Does anyone know if the DTD "World of Disney" counts as a disney store?  Not so much for the event, but I'm wondering if they carry the disney store dresses, as opposed to the ones you can only buy in the parks.



No World of disney carries park dresses.


----------



## princessekrus

Thanks Jen. Good to know. Not like DD really needs any more dresses anyway  but it's good to know what the options will be.

I love the Tiana dresses, but my disney store only has large sizes, and the online store only has xxs.  I'll be interested to see if there is one at BBB.


----------



## jenseib

I beleive they do have Tainna at BBB, which is the same as what the parks carry. I think someone once posted a picture, but I don't know where it is now.  LOL!


----------



## sabrecmc

We had a great time at the BBB on Saturday.  Our FGiT was awesome.  I tried to tip her $10, but she said they can't accept gratuities.  I've always tipped there and at the Pirate Experience.  Is this new?


----------



## jenseib

I knwo for about the 1st year it was open they didn't allow it, and then they could. Last I knew they still could recieve them.


----------



## mom of 3G's

I think the most common hairstyle is the princess, but a while back I remember seeing a picture of a little girl with the Pop princess hairstyle and she was adorable.   Does anybody have pictures of the Pop princess?


----------



## joy13

Yes - they do have a Tianna dress in the Parks - it is really pretty!

I was able to tip my DD's FGIT'ing in October.


----------



## Dixiemom

Here is my daughter this past June with the Pop Princess hair....we brought our own dres. Here she is with her fairy godmother in training, Susan. Hope she is still there in March!


----------



## mom of 3G's

Dixiemom  -- Thank you so much for posting that picture!  Does the tiara and clips come with it?


----------



## jenseib

The clips do, but the Tiara doesn't. But you can still have one added and pay the difference. I think they are about $10 more?


----------



## Dixiemom

Sure does come with it! We still have them as well as the "hair". We didn't have to pay extra for the tiara, or if we did I wasn't made aware of it, as we weren't told it was extra.


----------



## jenseib

Dixiemom said:


> Sure does come with it! We still have them as well as the "hair". We didn't have to pay extra for the tiara, or if we did I wasn't made aware of it, as we weren't told it was extra.



The tiarra is only included with the bun style, so either they were nice and threw it in, or you weren't aware that you paid for it. I added a crown and I knew it cost more, but they never really mentioned how much it was. I only saw the difference on the reciept.


----------



## Dixiemom

I'm going to assume they were just nice and threw it in since I hate to think of the happiest place on earth being sneaky and adding it on without telling me. We didn't do the coach package, just hair, make-up and nails.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

The little metal and rhinestone crown only comes with the Classic Princess Style hair and the rhinestone Mickey Head clip in the back.  The Mickey Clips come with the Pop Princess Style hair, as well as the hair attachment. The Diva Style comes with Hair and rhinestone Bobby Pins.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

mom of 3G's said:


> I think the most common hairstyle is the princess, but a while back I remember seeing a picture of a little girl with the Pop princess hairstyle and she was adorable.   Does anybody have pictures of the Pop princess?



Here is my girls' photo taken last year:





This is one of my favorite photos from last summer!!


----------



## Dixiemom

Great picture! You can see the fun on their faces!


----------



## mom of 3G's

mom2taylorandemily said:


> This is one of my favorite photos from last summer!!



I can see why.  They are so smiley and happy!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Does anyone have a pic of the Tiana crown and the price?


----------



## CherylA

We are leaving in 17 days YAY! for Disney and our girls are getting the makeup hair and nails package at Bippity Boppity.  I have the Jasmine costume already for my oldest DD (she wanted to be Jasmine this past Halloween) but I need to buy something for my 5yr old DD.  I was thinking of going the night before to WOD and letting her pick a dress there, I think I get 10% off or something like that with my Disney Visa or my AAA card.  disneystore.com also has the "authentic" Disney parks costumes for 59.99 plus $5 shipping.  How much are the dresses at WOD?  Are they the same 59.99?  TIA


----------



## jenseib

I think they are $65 at the parks and world of Disney.  Also the AAA card won't get you 10%. If you booked your trip though AAA they will give you a card to use to get 10% off.


----------



## Dixiemom

Have a great time! I don't know how much the dresses alone are, but I know the optional imaging package is $29.99. I am wondering if the Tiana dress at BBB is one of the ones the Disney Store carries for nearly $90?


----------



## jenseib

Dixiemom said:


> Have a great time! I don't know how much the dresses alone are, but I know the optional imaging package is $29.99. I am wondering if the Tiana dress at BBB is one of the ones the Disney Store carries for nearly $90?



No it's not.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Dixiemom said:


> Have a great time! I don't know how much the dresses alone are, but I know the optional imaging package is $29.99. I am wondering if the Tiana dress at BBB is one of the ones the Disney Store carries for nearly $90?



Nope its not, i managed to get the $89 on Ebay for $65...(not the wedding dress thats next on my list lol)

I'm now searching for the crown.


----------



## mom of 3G's

Dixiemom said:


> the optional imaging package is $29.99.



What is this?


----------



## PearlySwan

Does anyone have a picture of the Disney Diva style? DD is telling me she's not going to do the 'little girls' style (Fairlytale Princess). So her 2 options are Pop Princess (adorable as shown above) _and_ Disney Diva. Does anyone have pictures of the Disney Diva style they can share here?


----------



## jenseib

My DD has it in my signature. They have different hair color options. Mine chose pink (yippee ) but they have natural hair colors as well.


----------



## PearlySwan

jenseib said:


> My DD has it in my signature. They have different hair color options. Mine chose pink (yippee ) but they have natural hair colors as well.



^^^ I think your DD looks adorable with her pink hair extension. Thanks for letting me know. I have no idea what DD will choose. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## joy13

PearlySwan said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Disney Diva style? DD is telling me she's not going to do the 'little girls' style (Fairlytale Princess). So her 2 options are Pop Princess (adorable as shown above) _and_ Disney Diva. Does anyone have pictures of the Disney Diva style they can share here?



My DD is in first grade - her she is in October:


----------



## nansmama

Are there any pictures of the Tiana dress they do have at BBB?  We're getting a different dress to bring with us just in case, but my DD really wants a Tiana gown (if they have one that will fit her, LOL).


----------



## joy13

nansmama said:


> Are there any pictures of the Tiana dress they do have at BBB?  We're getting a different dress to bring with us just in case, but my DD really wants a Tiana gown (if they have one that will fit her, LOL).



I found this one online - I saw girls wearing it - it is very pretty!


----------



## KELLY

Oh so glad they have the Tiana dress.  My dd has been doing her chore chart.  Which  is basically keeping her room clean and her bed made but she is doing a good job for a 4 year old.  We paid for BBB last year but she is excited to save her money for this.


----------



## nansmama

joy13 said:


> I found this one online - I saw girls wearing it - it is very pretty!



Oh, that's really pretty!  Thank you!   Hope my DD can fit in the 10-12.


----------



## smallworldgirl

We are hopefully going in May and waiting to get my vacation schedules (work issues, UHH).  How quickly does BBB book up?  How close to your trip have you booked appts?
Thanks
Lori


----------



## jenseib

Last year I booked it just over a month before going in March. The year before I booked it about a week ahead of time for DTD.


----------



## Dixiemom

I just PM'd you


----------



## leane

We have a BBB appointment in March and I would like to purchase a few extra items while we are there.  We are doing the castle package....

Do they sell the small make up pallet and pixie dust?


I wanted pixie dust for the fairy godmother gifts but our libby lu store closed down and I haven't a clue how else to get it in less than 7 days   woohoo one week to go!  Any ideas on make your own pixie dust.  I dont want to just use regular glitter.  We are DVC members so we dont get daily cleaning 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## shelie girl

I booked about a month in advance and got 1PM on a Wednesday at the castle.


----------



## creativeamanda

We have a May/June trip and it was very easy for me to get a 3pm BBB reservation followed by a 6:45pm CRT dinner.

DS has a Pirate's League ressie for the same time.


----------



## jenseib

leane said:


> We have a BBB appointment in March and I would like to purchase a few extra items while we are there.  We are doing the castle package....
> 
> Do they sell the small make up pallet and pixie dust?
> 
> 
> I wanted pixie dust for the fairy godmother gifts but our libby lu store closed down and I haven't a clue how else to get it in less than 7 days   woohoo one week to go!  Any ideas on make your own pixie dust.  I dont want to just use regular glitter.  We are DVC members so we dont get daily cleaning
> 
> Thanks for your help.




Pixie dust is just really fine glitter. You can find this at craft stores, or a craft section of a store. I have bought some at Hobby Lobby and Walmart before.
As for Makeup, I'm not usre if they sell it or not, but they do give you the pallete they use, which has alot of makeup left on it.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Can anyone tell me about the BBB Princess Parade?  I don't know anything about it.  For example, if my DD has her makeover in the AM can she come back and be a part of the parade?  Is it for everyone?  About what time of day does the parade happen?  Is it only for girls getting the most expensive package?


----------



## maznorm

Hi,

Just a couple of questions re BBB:-

1.  My DD will be so close to 3 years old when we are there it is silly.  We would really like to do the package for her as she loves things like this.  Do you think we will get away with it even though she's not quite 3 by then?

2.  We don't think we are going to make it to a Princess meal whilst we are there.  We are still going to try and fit one in but does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do after the makeover?  I will warn you we are going June/July so it will be pretty hot.

3.  We are thinking of doing the middle package and just buying a dress whilst we are there (again, this may change depending on the heat on the day).  If the mood took us, do you think we would be able to pay the extra and upgrade the package whilst we are there?

4.  I see that the top package incudes some kind of photo package.  Does this mean that Photopass guys don't take any photos of your session unless you are on the top package?  Are you allowed to take your own photos?  Are you allowed to take video?

5.  How many people are allowed in the room with you?  There is just me, DH, DS and DD.  I was wondering if it would be best to send DH and DS off somewhere else.  Also, we will be with family for much of the trip (Grandma and Aunt), would they be allowed in or would it just be easier to book BBB when they are off visiting other relatives on this trip.

6.  The dresses all look so pretty.  Are they going to be too hot and uncomfortable at that time of year?  Are the shoes comfortable or should I bring extras?  Can you buy the dresses seperately or do you have to have them as part of the package?  Can you buy extra dresses?

7.  Most of the experiences on this trip appear to be more geared to DS tastes and interests.  Can anyone suggest anything that might appeal to an almost 3 year old girl?  She is very lively and to be honest the only time I have ever seen her sit still is when there is a mirror in front of her and I pretend to do her makeup!!

8.  How long does the session take (see above)?  Is it hard to book?  How soon do you need to book to ensure a spot?  How slim are the chances of walk ups?

9.  Would you recommend morning, afternoon or evening appointments?  Obviuosly a morning one gives you more time all dressed up, but that is longer in the hot weather.  An evening appointment is going to keep her cooler but doesn't give her much time all dressed up.  Although, she doesn't sleep so if she is bouncing on the bed at 3am still in costume that would make a great pic!!

10.  If we do a Princess meal, which one would you recommend and would you recommend breakfast, lunch or dinner?  Would any of them be enjoyable for my DS as well?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## birdsmom

we love the BBB but I think this year we're gonna shoot for the Pirates League!


----------



## joy13

Tinker_Tam said:


> Can anyone tell me about the BBB Princess Parade?  I don't know anything about it.  For example, if my DD has her makeover in the AM can she come back and be a part of the parade?  Is it for everyone?  About what time of day does the parade happen?  Is it only for girls getting the most expensive package?



As far as I know the princess parade is really no big thing.  I have not seen or heard of it at MK and at DTD I saw the FGIT outside the world of Disney calling out for Princess's to be in the parade.  So I don't think you even have to be a customer to be in the parade.  I think they just give any girls who come up to them some things to wave around.  It looked like something little girls who happened to be there at the time would find fun - but nothing worth trying to be there at a certain time for - KWIM?  Unless there is something else I am unaware of.



maznorm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a couple of questions re BBB:-
> 
> 1.  My DD will be so close to 3 years old when we are there it is silly.  We would really like to do the package for her as she loves things like this.  Do you think we will get away with it even though she's not quite 3 by then?* I have heard of people taking their soon to be 3 year olds and just saying when they book it that she will be 3.  They don't ask for proof of age at the Boutique.*
> 
> 2.  We don't think we are going to make it to a Princess meal whilst we are there.  We are still going to try and fit one in but does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do after the makeover?  I will warn you we are going June/July so it will be pretty hot.  *She will get lots of attention from all the CM's and maybe some guests as well.  I'm not sure which BBB you are planning on - but if you will be at MK - definately have her do the Princess meet and greet. *
> 
> 3.  We are thinking of doing the middle package and just buying a dress whilst we are there (again, this may change depending on the heat on the day).  If the mood took us, do you think we would be able to pay the extra and upgrade the package whilst we are there?  *Yes you can upgrade or downgrade once you get there.*
> 
> 4.  I see that the top package incudes some kind of photo package.  Does this mean that Photopass guys don't take any photos of your session unless you are on the top package?  Are you allowed to take your own photos?  Are you allowed to take video? *The photopass photographers will take pictures throughout the process regardless of what package you buy - everyone can also do the photoshoot afterwards.  You can either buy pictures at that time or have them put on your photopass card for later.  You can take as many of your own pictures as you want Video alsoB]
> 5.  How many people are allowed in the room with you?  There is just me, DH, DS and DD.  I was wondering if it would be best to send DH and DS off somewhere else.  Also, we will be with family for much of the trip (Grandma and Aunt), would they be allowed in or would it just be easier to book BBB when they are off visiting other relatives on this trip. MK BBB has more room than DTD - but they won't turn your family away at either.  The makeover takes about 45 minutes, so it's really a matter of whether or not DH and DS would get bored.
> 
> 6.  The dresses all look so pretty.  Are they going to be too hot and uncomfortable at that time of year?  Are the shoes comfortable or should I bring extras?  Can you buy the dresses seperately or do you have to have them as part of the package?  Can you buy extra dresses?  They sell the same dresses everywhere - so you can buy it before, at the time of the appointment - you just have to decide what is more cost effective.  If you are going to get accessories too - I think you are better off going with the biggest package.  You can also bring a non-disney brand dress as well.  My DD wore dresses from here www.mydressuptrunk.com and they are lighter weight and not itchy at all.  You know your daughter best - if she complains of things being itchy - the dresses may bother her.  No matter what - I'd throw some shorts and a shirt into a bag and bring it in case she wants to change.
> 
> 7.  Most of the experiences on this trip appear to be more geared to DS tastes and interests.  Can anyone suggest anything that might appeal to an almost 3 year old girl?  She is very lively and to be honest the only time I have ever seen her sit still is when there is a mirror in front of her and I pretend to do her makeup!!    I can't imagine a princess loving girl not haveing a great time at DW!
> 
> 8.  How long does the session take (see above)?  Is it hard to book?  How soon do you need to book to ensure a spot?  How slim are the chances of walk ups? About 45 minutes and yes, I would call ahead - walkups are really rare.  You can make appointments 180 days in advance.  MK is busier than DTD.
> 
> 9.  Would you recommend morning, afternoon or evening appointments?  Obviuosly a morning one gives you more time all dressed up, but that is longer in the hot weather.  An evening appointment is going to keep her cooler but doesn't give her much time all dressed up.  Although, she doesn't sleep so if she is bouncing on the bed at 3am still in costume that would make a great pic!!  We did late morning in2007 and early afternoon this past year.  I liked late morning better.  She was in a better mood.
> 10.  If we do a Princess meal, which one would you recommend and would you recommend breakfast, lunch or dinner?  Would any of them be enjoyable for my DS as well? The castle and Norway are both great.  The Castle ressie needs to be made 180 days in advance though.   1900 Park Fare has a nice dinner with Cinderella, the Prince and the StepMother/Step Sisters
> 
> Thank you so much in advance. *


*

I hope that all helped *


----------



## pharmgirl69

Ok I posted a seperate question on a new thread and was told maybe I might check on this thread.  So here I am.   I have read the last 15 pages and can't seem to find my answer so if I'm repeating, I'm sorry.

Does anyone know if they have a good selection of size 12 or size 14 dresses?  My daughter is specifically looking for Jasmine and I started getting worried they wouldn't have her size.  I have been looking online for a jasmine costume in that size and am having no luck.  Every one I find seems to be "out of stock" or "no longer available".  Are they getting rid of Jasmine?  Are they coming out with a new one?  Does the MKBBB have jasmine in larger sizes?

I'm sure that she would change her mind to a different princess with some prodding when we got there but I also didn't want her disappointed if they had NO size 12 or 14.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jenseib

I have read that size 14 is not available in all outfits, but I think Jasmine is one it is in.  But have also read that the bigger sizes are in limited supply and harder to find. I would try ebay or google it to find one before hand. You may find one that is not "made" by Disney, but still looks just like it in a bigger size. Also try costume sites.


----------



## nansmama

pharmgirl, we are in the same boat.  My daughter is 58" and that is the height that the 10/12 goes up to so it's really iffy.  I remember when we were there two years ago they DEFINITELY had size 14 but now it seems like it's random luck.  I got a custom dress made for her from an Etsy seller just in case (not a pricey one, only $40) and we are bringing it with us as a backup.  I looked on eBay, the Disney Store site, etc and had no luck at all finding official Disney dresses in the larger size.


----------



## strmtroopr96

pharmgirl69 said:


> Ok I posted a seperate question on a new thread and was told maybe I might check on this thread.  So here I am.   I have read the last 15 pages and can't seem to find my answer so if I'm repeating, I'm sorry.
> 
> Does anyone know if they have a good selection of size 12 or size 14 dresses?  My daughter is specifically looking for Jasmine and I started getting worried they wouldn't have her size.  I have been looking online for a jasmine costume in that size and am having no luck.  Every one I find seems to be "out of stock" or "no longer available".  Are they getting rid of Jasmine?  Are they coming out with a new one?  Does the MKBBB have jasmine in larger sizes?
> 
> I'm sure that she would change her mind to a different princess with some prodding when we got there but I also didn't want her disappointed if they had NO size 12 or 14.  Any help would be appreciated



I was just looking for Princess costumes in this same size on Ebay and did across a seller that had a few different ones. I am pretyy sure she also had a Jasmine for sale. 

Okay, just looked and the seller is *LOUIE766*. They have a bunch of different Jasmine things for sale including costumes of various sizes and accessories. Good luck finding what you need! 

My oldest is also wanting to wear a costume again this year for Akershus but is quickly outgrowing Disney costumes. She is 10 and close to 4 feet tall and about 100+ pounds...tall and solidly built but still into everything princessy! So I have a dilemma finding things to fit her and still be for a child. She already has a Snow White costume from Disneyland in a size 14 that we found on Ebay a few years back but last time she wore it, the bodice was tight on her chest and it was getting shorter. LOL  So I don't know what to do now. 

Her sister is 3 1/2 and her complete opposite. While Emily has always been very tall and bigger for her age, Avery is more of a tiny thing. She already has many Disney costumes to choose from to wear so I _have_ to figure out something for my oldest too!


----------



## pharmgirl69

Thank you for the replies.  Think I will try Louie on ebay and/or try to find something to bring down just in case.  I would hate to get there and them not have anything in her size (  she would be heartbroken


----------



## sejejoemmiev

Does anyone have a picture of BBB Cinderella dress? How much is a photo pass CD?


----------



## princessekrus

Hello again!

I know I promised pictures, and they have been a long time in coming.  We went to BBB back at the beginning of February.

DD (3.5) loved it. She picked out the Tiana costume, which I had actually reserved ahead of time (stopped by the BBB earlier in my visit to request it).  I am not sure they actually had my dress "reserved" since they didn't guarantee they would have it - but they did have it available.  I had tried to buy it elsewhere in the park, but it was completely sold out in her size.  I did bring a back up dress that day, just in case they didn't have it.

I had signed up for the Crown package, but ended up "upgrading" since DD wanted all the accessories too.  She ended up picking a pair of flip-flops for the shoes, and they didn't have the Tiana crown, so we picked the tinkerbell one since it was green like the dress.  She didn't seem to mind that it didn't really "match" - but she is only 3.5, so I'm not sure she really grasped the idea that everything should be Tiana, rather than just picking what she liked.

Here are some photos from that day.

Before:





During:





Finishing Touches:





Reveal:





Photoshoot on Mainstreet:





The "photoshoot" on mainstreet wasn't our best, although the Photopass guys taking the pictures were wonderful. DD was very tired, since it was naptime, and really not into getting her picture taken.  It was also pouring rain outside, so we were more looking for some downtime before our 4pm castle dinner reservation.  We ended up hanging out in the way back of the exhibition hall, where they have a big screen with mickey cartoons and silly symphony cartoons playing and a stage.  DD and another little girl had fun sitting on the stage watching the cartoons.  

I have a few pics of the castle BBB location itself I will post next


----------



## princessekrus

We did the BBB Castle location.
It is definitely more cramped than the DD location (which I visited, just to check it out).

If your DD is very interested in "shopping" for accessories etc... I would definitely recommend the DD location, as it is in the store, and seemed to have more costume/accessory options (pocohantas, minnie, etc.).  The castle location may have had them available, but they weren't on display.

The costumes in the castle location are in a kind of closet at one end of the waiting area. I am sorry the pictures aren't better, but it was VERY crowded, and hard to maneuver without getting in everyone's way.

Here is the inside of the boutique area - a little blurry, but you get the idea:





Tiana dress on display:





Other dresses on display:





DD afterward. She LOVED the hair extensions.  She kept touching them and saying how wonderful they were.





I would definitely do this again (although probably bring my own dress this time, since we now have at least one version of each dress, and I really don't need duplicates).  I would also do it earlier in the trip (we did it toward the end), because we would get more mileage out of the whole thing. She wore the hair for 4 days straight, but changed her dress each day.  I don't know why I bothered bringing real clothes, all she wore were princess dresses.


----------



## mom of 3G's

Thanks for the pictures!!!  She is so cute.  Did the hair style last for 4 days??


----------



## lilmissdisney216

she's absolutely adorable!!! I can't wait to book this for mine and darling fiance's trip in December.


----------



## jockey

Some great pics!

My DD will be going to BBB the day before her 3rd birthday, she has a short bob style hair cut will they be able to style it


----------



## jenseib

She is soooo cute! I love it. She is like my DD. She picked the pink hair too.  LOL! She also wore a princess dress everyday. Some days she did change mid day, but for the most part we didn't need many regular clothes.


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

Quick question for you experts.. If I want to get DD a dress and some accessories, but I do not want the imaging package (I just want pics on my photopass .... no prints)... Can I just order the "Crown Package" and then "add on" the dress and accessories?  Will they still help us pick the items out, or should we go ahead of time and buy what we would like?  She changes her mind like every 2 seconds, so I'd rather just wait until we get there and have her pick something out.. TIA


----------



## jenseib

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


> Quick question for you experts.. If I want to get DD a dress and some accessories, but I do not want the imaging package (I just want pics on my photopass .... no prints)... Can I just order the "Crown Package" and then "add on" the dress and accessories?  Will they still help us pick the items out, or should we go ahead of time and buy what we would like?  She changes her mind like every 2 seconds, so I'd rather just wait until we get there and have her pick something out.. TIA



You sure can pick and chose and they will just charge you for what you get


----------



## tink76

I have been reading this thread for a long time waiting for my DD to be old enough and she finally is!  I just made the reservation this morning, so excited!


----------



## sejejoemmiev

Is there an advantage to pre ordering the photo pass CD? How much is it and where do i order it?


----------



## jagruti6

Unfortunately DD2.5 won't be old enough when we go in May for Biddidi Bobbdi boutique . I plan on dressing her up and doing my own makeover though as we have the princess story book dinner booked. I know she definitely wants the Tiana dress, we would need a 2/3 xxs. Is it hard to find her size? I have been checking online to see if I could find the parks authentic Tiana dress,but haven't had any luck.
I have no idea which stores to check, this is our first trip with our little princess , before now it was strictly pirate stuff so I am really excited!
Where can I find the Tiana dress?  Also are the Rhinestone Mickey clip and the little tiara available to buy anywhere if your not doing BBB? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

jagruti6 said:


> Unfortunately DD2.5 won't be old enough when we go in May for Biddidi Bobbdi boutique . I plan on dressing her up and doing my own makeover though as we have the princess story book dinner booked. I know she definitely wants the Tiana dress, we would need a 2/3 xxs. Is it hard to find her size? I have been checking online to see if I could find the parks authentic Tiana dress,but haven't had any luck.
> I have no idea which stores to check, this is our first trip with our little princess , before now it was strictly pirate stuff so I am really excited!
> Where can I find the Tiana dress?  Also are the Rhinestone Mickey clip and the little tiara available to buy anywhere if your not doing BBB? Thanks for any help.



Alot of the gift shops thru out the parks have all the items you are looking for, and I'm pretty sure that most of the resort (hotel) gift shops have some of it too.  I know I saw them at World of Disney in DTD, and at Mouse Gear in Epcot.  Have a good time, and I'm sure she'll be beautiful!!!


----------



## humboldthny

Picture #6 - shoes in the center of the bottom row...multi-colored sequins...
BEST SHOES EVER!!

My dd6 has a pair that she has worn just about to death...the toes not only are missing all the sequins, but she's worn through the satin underlay as well.  What she doesn't know is that Santa will be bringing her a new pair this coming Christmas


----------



## humboldthny

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Alot of the gift shops thru out the parks have all the items you are looking for, and I'm pretty sure that most of the resort (hotel) gift shops have some of it too.  I know I saw them at World of Disney in DTD, and at Mouse Gear in Epcot.  Have a good time, and I'm sure she'll be beautiful!!!



Have you checked the Disney Store online?  I know the actual storefront in our mall has two different Tiana dresses - I think the two styles are about $40 and $80....


----------



## jenseib

sejejoemmiev said:


> Is there an advantage to pre ordering the photo pass CD? How much is it and where do i order it?



They no longer offer a deal for preordering. Sometimes people will get a code prior to going about a week or 2 in an email and then can preorder for a discounted price


----------



## jagruti6

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Alot of the gift shops thru out the parks have all the items you are looking for, and I'm pretty sure that most of the resort (hotel) gift shops have some of it too.  I know I saw them at World of Disney in DTD, and at Mouse Gear in Epcot.  Have a good time, and I'm sure she'll be beautiful!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## jagruti6

humboldthny said:


> Have you checked the Disney Store online?  I know the actual storefront in our mall has two different Tiana dresses - I think the two styles are about $40 and $80....



I checked the Disney store online, and the dress they had was different. Unfortunately there isn't a Disney store near us anymore. I keep checking ebay hoping something will pop up there in her size.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

jagruti6 said:


> I checked the Disney store online, and the dress they had was different. Unfortunately there isn't a Disney store near us anymore. I keep checking ebay hoping something will pop up there in her size.



I bought the Princess Tiana dress when we were last at a Disney Store for my daughter to take with us.  It is Beautiful!! It is the $39.95 from the website too.  When the lady at the register was ringing us up she was telling us that she had just taken her daughter to BBB 2 months before.  She felt the dress at the Disney store was better quality.  I can't judge myself as I have never seen the park dress in real life.  She also said that it was VERY limited at the park and not available in all sizes.  She told me all this AFTER I bought my DD dress so I don't think it was just making a sale.  So if you can't find one the Disney store dress is not a bad option.


----------



## supersuperwendy

My daughter is 9 and decided she doesn't want to be a princess so she picked out a really cute Minnie Mouse dress.  She wants the Diva style hair.  Will that work with Minnie ears?  Also, do they sell Minnie ears at BBB?  The ones at the Disney Store and online are pink for mickey mouse clubhouse.  We need the normal red ones.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

jagruti6 said:


> Unfortunately DD2.5 won't be old enough when we go in May for Biddidi Bobbdi boutique . I plan on dressing her up and doing my own makeover though as we have the princess story book dinner booked. I know she definitely wants the Tiana dress, we would need a 2/3 xxs. Is it hard to find her size? I have been checking online to see if I could find the parks authentic Tiana dress,but haven't had any luck.
> I have no idea which stores to check, this is our first trip with our little princess , before now it was strictly pirate stuff so I am really excited!
> Where can I find the Tiana dress?  Also are the Rhinestone Mickey clip and the little tiara available to buy anywhere if your not doing BBB? Thanks for any help.



My DD (6) will be going on her 3rd trip and has always admired all the BBB make over looks she has seen through out the days at the parks....so last trip on arrival day (we had nothing else planned) we went to the world of Disney store and purchased the Cinderella dress and all the accessories including the shoes, tiara, even clip on earings.....the next day she was all dolled up (hair make up and nails) for our CRT Ressie.  She is bigger for her age and I was able to not only find her size but she actually tried on several dresses right there in the store...pm me if you would like more info $$..


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

supersuperwendy said:


> My daughter is 9 and decided she doesn't want to be a princess so she picked out a really cute Minnie Mouse dress.  She wants the Diva style hair.  Will that work with Minnie ears?  Also, do they sell Minnie ears at BBB?  The ones at the Disney Store and online are pink for mickey mouse clubhouse.  We need the normal red ones.



We have a pair of Minnier ears that are Black and Red that we have purchased from the world... I saw them everywhere... Even our Resort!


----------



## Betner

What is the maximum age for girls here? To what size do the dresses fit?


----------



## jenseib

jagruti6 said:


> I checked the Disney store online, and the dress they had was different. Unfortunately there isn't a Disney store near us anymore. I keep checking ebay hoping something will pop up there in her size.



The Disney store onlione does carry park dresses, but I don't think they have Tiannas. Personally I think the Disney Store dresses look nicer than the one I saw from the park in pictures.


----------



## jenseib

Betner said:


> What is the maximum age for girls here? To what size do the dresses fit?



There is no maximum age. Some adults even do it


----------



## Betner

Would they do a fourteen year old girl?


----------



## jenseib

Betner said:


> Would they do a fourteen year old girl?



They sure will. Bu technically they wil lfrown upon her wearing a costume. I think they don't like kids over the age of 10 to wear them in the parks. But at DTD no problem


----------



## Betner

OK thanks so much! 
How much is and what is included in the cheapest package?


----------



## jenseib

hair and makeup


----------



## Betner

how much is a dress by itself? a bigger size?


----------



## jenseib

dresses are $65 plus tax I beleive


----------



## planningcrazymom

Does anyone have any pictures from BBB that are not princesses? I would like to do the pop diva, but would like to see some pics.


----------



## mom of 3G's

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2351544&page=3
Post #39

BTW -- I hope whoever's daughter this is doesn't mind that I keep a reference to her -- she is SUPER cute in her Pop princess!


----------



## jenseib

planningcrazymom said:


> Does anyone have any pictures from BBB that are not princesses? I would like to do the pop diva, but would like to see some pics.



Not sure what you mean? They are all princesses when they leave. Do you mean without a dress on?


----------



## jenseib

mom of 3G's said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2351544&page=3
> Post #39
> 
> BTW -- I hope whoever's daughter this is doesn't mind that I keep a reference to her -- she is SUPER cute in her Pop princess!



Thats not the Diva, I think that one is the pop star or along those lines. My DD got the Diva, which is in my signature.


----------



## mom of 3G's

jenseib said:


> Thats not the Diva, I think that one is the pop star or along those lines. My DD got the Diva, which is in my signature.



When I saw a previous poster mention "pop diva" this is the one that popped (no pun intended!) into my head as I knew it was the Pop princess.  There is no pop diva.  It is harder to find pictures of the pop princess than of the other 2 styles so I keep a reference to this picture.


----------



## kaf7878

My DD(8) wants to do this for her birthday. I'm  not going to buy her a dress though. Should she wear her outfit (from home) there or bring it and put it on after they do the hair and makeup?


----------



## DisneyGabz

Hey, my 12 year old DD (will be 13 onthe trip) would love to have the middle package and the princess style bun but im a bit worried as he hair is lond and thick- would she still be able to do it? None of the other hairstyles really appeal to her and she really wants it done and we missed BBB out on our last trip. 

Thanks 
Gabriele


----------



## jenseib

kaf7878 said:


> My DD(8) wants to do this for her birthday. I'm  not going to buy her a dress though. Should she wear her outfit (from home) there or bring it and put it on after they do the hair and makeup?



We brought ours and she wore it straight form the hotel room. That way she gyets the full effect during the reveal



DisneyGabz said:


> Hey, my 12 year old DD (will be 13 onthe trip) would love to have the middle package and the princess style bun but im a bit worried as he hair is lond and thick- would she still be able to do it? None of the other hairstyles really appeal to her and she really wants it done and we missed BBB out on our last trip.
> 
> Thanks
> Gabriele




Yes


----------



## DBurdette

I'm new to the BBB.  Is it ok to bring your own dress?  Have three girls going and cost is something to consider.  Also, is it harder to get reservations at MK?  THanks!!


----------



## Betner

in a book i read they said that a sash came with the two lower priced packages, is this true?


----------



## lumpy08

Last time I did BBB was 2008.  I brought my own dress.  Mine was Rags to riches and you flipped it over to become Cinderella.  But even if I didn't have the reversible dress I would still bring the girls in with the regular clothes.  They have a changing room.  Take pics of them in their regular clothes - I would take one of them outside the Castle with the tiled was behind.  (Then of course take and after picture in the same spot).  I even had my daughter look thru the dresses that are hanging up when you walk in.  She tried on the shoes and had a ball for herself.  

Then just tell the girls that you brought the dresses with you instead of buying one.  I would just use the explaination that what happens if we get to BBB and they don't have the outfit you want in your size.  

I did the middle package.   The CM did not pressure me in anyway to up my package.  Actually I think it was easier bringing my own dress - I knew it fit too!  Also, where her dress was so different people were asking me where I got it.  My friend got it for me in London, but I think you can still get them on ebay.

For the middle package we did get the sash as well.


----------



## lala3291

Forgive me if this has been asked recently...but I looked on the thread and didn't find anything.  What are the current costumes available at the MK BBB?  We have not been since 2008 (skipped BBB on our last trip) and DD8 will be going in a few weeks.  Is Alice available?  I wasn't sure since she's not technically a "princess."  Thank you so much, and again, I'm sorry if this has been mentioned lately.


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

Hello!!! We'll be visiting the Botique our 1st time for my DD's 3rd Birthday! We definately want to have her pics taken with PhotoPass... Are they still doing these at Exposition Hall or have they been moved closer to the Castle yet? Pics of new Dresses would be awesome too! Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I have questions about the photopass pictures too.  Do you have to buy the whole package to be able to get the pictures taken?  Is there a few for the photo sitting?  And can I have them put on my card and get them on the CD?


----------



## jenseib

Betner said:


> in a book i read they said that a sash came with the two lower priced packages, is this true?



The sash comes with all packages



lala3291 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked recently...but I looked on the thread and didn't find anything.  What are the current costumes available at the MK BBB?  We have not been since 2008 (skipped BBB on our last trip) and DD8 will be going in a few weeks.  Is Alice available?  I wasn't sure since she's not technically a "princess."  Thank you so much, and again, I'm sorry if this has been mentioned lately.



No Alice is not a choice. You can find the Alice dress in Epcot, in England.  I think it's at the World of Disney too.


----------



## Betner

what is the sash like? Pictures?


----------



## jenseib

Betner said:


> what is the sash like? Pictures?




It's pink. Tons of pics with it in this thread.


----------



## Betner

link to a picture please? (of the sash)


----------



## jenseib

Betner said:


> link to a picture please? (of the sash)



Again....just look at the pictures in the thread...they are on all the little girls when they get there reveal


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

Tinker_Tam said:


> I have questions about the photopass pictures too.  Do you have to buy the whole package to be able to get the pictures taken?  Is there a few for the photo sitting?  And can I have them put on my card and get them on the CD?



I've actually read within theses threads that you do not have to purchase the Castle Package for the Photo Session... However these pics can only be added to the Photo Pass cards... Girls who have purchased the Castle Package will have priority in line. But there is no extra fee for this!


----------



## Betner

thanks. I see what the sash is now.


----------



## Betner

how much are the crowns at Downtown Disney?


----------



## jenseib

The tiaras come with the bun style at no charge. I think they are around $10 to buy one, but the price might've went up since I last bought one. We bought the Belle crown my DD is wearing in my signature there and I think it was 15 or 17.


----------



## Betner

to what size do the dresses go up to?


----------



## 2littleprincesses

When we were there in August, my girls wanted the crowns instead of the mickey bobby pins.  We asked for those and were not charged.  Must have had some pixie dust.


----------



## aamob

OK,I've tried to find it but I'm tired of sifting through all the pages.  Does anyone know the post # that shows all the recent dresses currently there?


----------



## Betner

do the dresses go up to a 12/14 girls size?


----------



## jenseib

aamob said:


> OK,I've tried to find it but I'm tired of sifting through all the pages.  Does anyone know the post # that shows all the recent dresses currently there?




The first page, I beleive shows the most recent ones, except the Tianna dress



Betner said:


> do the dresses go up to a 12/14 girls size?




A few do, but most don't


----------



## Sand

WOW! What a great thread!! I guess this like a Disney Right of Passage of sorts. So I am planning DDs first trip to BBB in MK. My girls are 3 and 4. My question is regarding the photo session - Can we get the Crown package, bring our own Disney princess dresses and still get the photo session? I read on another thread that Castle package princesses have priority. What does that mean - take a number and we will get to you when we get to you? I have preordered the photopass cd. Is there a charge for the session, if we stick with the Crown package?

I was glad to read that we could always upgrade the package. Knowing my little ones, they love one princess one minute then once we get there they want another princesses dress. 

THANK YOU!
Sandy


----------



## jenseib

Sand said:


> WOW! What a great thread!! I guess this like a Disney Right of Passage of sorts. So I am planning DDs first trip to BBB in MK. My girls are 3 and 4. My question is regarding the photo session - Can we get the Crown package, bring our own Disney princess dresses and still get the photo session? I read on another thread that Castle package princesses have priority. What does that mean - take a number and we will get to you when we get to you? I have preordered the photopass cd. Is there a charge for the session, if we stick with the Crown package?
> 
> I was glad to read that we could always upgrade the package. Knowing my little ones, they love one princess one minute then once we get there they want another princesses dress.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> Sandy



In most cases there isn't alot of peoplewaiting for the photo session, if any. But if there are some waiting, those with a pakcage having the photosession included will be first. We did the middle package and went with no problems and got the photos add to our photopass.


----------



## Sand

Thank you Jenseib! Was there an extra cost?


----------



## jenseib

no, we bypassed the desk and went straight to the photographer. She told us that was goo, as the desk will pressure you into buying a package of prints


----------



## Sand

Great advice! THANK YOU!!


----------



## lumpy08

Last time we did BBB my DD wore a reversible Cinderella dress.  (rags to riches on one side/Cinderellla on the other).  This time I was able to book CRT after we do BBB.  I also have 1900 Park Fare scheduled for dinner one night.  (Which would be Cindy characters).  So if you were me what princess dress would you dress in.  I also have the Enchanted Giselle dress.  I was thinking that may be a good dress for BBB where it is something different.


----------



## twogirlsandthatsit

We are heading to BBB in September -- and are booked for the highest package.  However, after reading this thread I am a bit worried now.  Should I downgrade it to the middle one and just bring our own costumes?  What all comes with the highest package?  I know the hair, makeup, nails, dress & pictures but what other accesories come with it?  Do they get a crown with the middle package?  And which crown is it?  The princess beady costumey crown or a metal/crystal one?  Can we bring our own crown to use if they don't?

Just trying to figure things out!  THanks!  

(Oh, is the first post really the updated dresses?  It hasn't been updated in a year or so so was wondering if there was a more updated selection of dresses to look at.)


----------



## jenseib

twogirlsandthatsit said:


> We are heading to BBB in September -- and are booked for the highest package.  However, after reading this thread I am a bit worried now.  Should I downgrade it to the middle one and just bring our own costumes?  What all comes with the highest package?  I know the hair, makeup, nails, dress & pictures but what other accesories come with it?  Do they get a crown with the middle package?  And which crown is it?  The princess beady costumey crown or a metal/crystal one?  Can we bring our own crown to use if they don't?
> 
> Just trying to figure things out!  THanks!
> 
> (Oh, is the first post really the updated dresses?  It hasn't been updated in a year or so so was wondering if there was a more updated selection of dresses to look at.)




Yes for the most part I think the first  pages are pretty accurate with dresses. They haven't chabge them in more than a year.
A tiara comew only with the bun hair do, no matter which package. The full package gets a crwon (beaded kind) wand, and shoes as well I think.


----------



## jenseib

OK, I looked at the first page and no those are the current ones. I think the other BBB thread has the current ones on the first page. I think somewhere in here they are updated, but no clue which page


----------



## lumpy08

twogirlsandthatsit said:


> We are heading to BBB in September -- and are booked for the highest package.  However, after reading this thread I am a bit worried now.  Should I downgrade it to the middle one and just bring our own costumes?  What all comes with the highest package?  I know the hair, makeup, nails, dress & pictures but what other accesories come with it?  Do they get a crown with the middle package?  And which crown is it?  The princess beady costumey crown or a metal/crystal one?  Can we bring our own crown to use if they don't?
> 
> Just trying to figure things out!  THanks!
> 
> (Oh, is the first post really the updated dresses?  It hasn't been updated in a year or so so was wondering if there was a more updated selection of dresses to look at.)



If you already have dresses for you kids I would downgrade.  But that is just me.  I did the hairstyle with the bun that comes with the silver rhinestone crown the last trip.  The CMs didn't even make a big deal about picking out a dress.  Where your kids are 7 & 3 I think it would be easier on youself that you pick out what they are going to wear beforehand.  I am assuming they are both girls.  I know with my daughter she would be changing her mind 20 times before she had the makeover.  This way going in they know what they are going to wear.  I did however let DD look at the dresses and took pics like she was pickign out a dress.  I had the reversible dress so I did a photo outside with her hair all crazy.  Then we went inside and flipped the dress to Cinderella and took pictures in the changing room with her looking into the mirror.  If you don't have a reversible dress I would tell them you would like to change the girls.  I think it gives the girls more of the full experience.  

If you don't have dresses for them then I would definately do it there. Or do a special shoppinig day prior to your trip.  You can always find them cheaper online or in a local store.  I currently do not know what the current dresses look like at the parks.


----------



## tlh0726

DD really wants a tiana dress.  Have been searching the web and there are alot of varieties out there.   We are planning to go back for a surprise trip in Oct and attend MNSSHP.  Can anyone advise what the Tianadress at the BBB sell for? 
TIA!


----------



## jenseib

Probably $65. I think thats what all of them are selling for now.


----------



## Betner

yipe!that is a lot of money for a dress! Do they ever discount them at Downtown Disney.


----------



## tlh0726

jenseib said:


> Probably $65. I think thats what all of them are selling for now.



Thanks! 

I have time to try to find a bargain somewhere.


----------



## erikawolf2004

tlh0726 said:


> DD really wants a tiana dress.  Have been searching the web and there are alot of varieties out there.   We are planning to go back for a surprise trip in Oct and attend MNSSHP.  Can anyone advise what the Tianadress at the BBB sell for?
> TIA!



Since you are going in Oct, you will be able to find alot of different options for much cheaper when all the halloween costumes come out, both at the Disney Store and everywhere else.  For the $65 you could get her the dress, shoes and some extras a much better deal.


----------



## princessekrus

tlh0726 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have time to try to find a bargain somewhere.



I have seen a good Tiana dress at Target for not too much. I don't know exactly, but it was much less than $65.  Even the one they have at the disney store is less - $39.50





I got DD the BBB Tiana dress, which is good, but the disneystore.com one is just as nice.
Here is a pic of the one that is in the BBB.





As another poster said, there will be lots of options because of Halloween.  Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## jenseib

Betner said:


> yipe!that is a lot of money for a dress! Do they ever discount them at Downtown Disney.



At DTD, you can get 10% off with a Disney Visa or AAA special card, if you booked your trip through AAA


----------



## daniwill

Sorry if this has been asked already. We are going for the first time to BBB in July. I booked the middle package. Should I dress the girls in their dresses at the hotel or bring them with me and dress them there?


----------



## Charlefours

Either option works. They will let you dress them there regardless.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I have bought the Tiana dress from the Disney store and I have to tell you it is one of the prettiest dresses I have seen.  The pictures do not do it justice.  It brought tears to my eyes when my daughter tried it on at the store. I knew it was a MUST then!


----------



## lumpy08

http://www.examiner.com/x-9082-Walt...ncess-Tiana-merchandise-in-time-for-Halloween

Hoping this works.  I did a search on Disneyworld dresses and this looks like it is from 2009 with the Tiana dress.  There is a slideshow of some of the dresses.  I wish you could zoom in more.  I love the purse with the Cindy dress....  Looks like from one of the pics the price is $64

Do we have anyone out there that is visiting the parks that would update us with some new pics?


----------



## abarry90

We debated and debated whether to do BBB for my 6 year old niece and have decided not too.  Mostly we just don't want to have to pay that much and then decide to go to a water park that day and regret spending the money.

So my question is, if we do a do-it-yourself version, do they sell the official princess make-up there?  Like the eyeshadow and nail polish etc.?

If so, does anyone know how much it costs?

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## GatorLady

I read back several pages and didn't see any discussion about this.  Sorry if I missed it.  

Does anyone know if they will be continuing to take photos for BBB at Exposition Hall, or are they all now being done at Castle Couture?  The following is taken from allears.net:

"Located across the courtyard from Cinderella Castle, this new shop allows Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique guests to have their royal portrait taken in regal style. But the experience is not limited to just the young princess as family-style portraits are also available here. A studio has been set up and offers a formal setting in which to capture the moment.

In addition, guests no longer need to pick up their portraits at Exposition Hall on Main Street as they can be purchased and printed at Castle Couture."


TIA


----------



## jenseib

There hasn't been any word yet if the change has been made


----------



## GatorLady

jenseib said:


> There hasn't been any word yet if the change has been made



Thanks jenseib!  We are not going until the end of the month so hopefully all will be sorted out by then!


----------



## ZanyToes

GatorLady said:


> I read back several pages and didn't see any discussion about this.  Sorry if I missed it.
> 
> Does anyone know if they will be continuing to take photos for BBB at Exposition Hall, or are they all now being done at Castle Couture?  The following is taken from allears.net:
> 
> "Located across the courtyard from Cinderella Castle, this new shop allows Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique guests to have their royal portrait taken in regal style. But the experience is not limited to just the young princess as family-style portraits are also available here. A studio has been set up and offers a formal setting in which to capture the moment.
> 
> In addition, guests no longer need to pick up their portraits at Exposition Hall on Main Street as they can be purchased and printed at Castle Couture."
> 
> 
> TIA



We just got back and the only photo studio I saw was at Castle Couture (although we didn't really look for another one LOL)

We walked in and there were only about 2 other people waiting so we got the girls pictures taken there.  They turned out AMAZING.  Like really really good.  I'm picky since I'm a photographer and I was thrilled with the results.    I'll probably edit them once the c.d. gets here but they are SO cute.






















My only issue w/ the whole thing was that the matching hairstyle made them look identical so I had to look at their heights to tell them apart 


___________

also, I didn't see anyone in there getting the full package.  It seemed that everyone either brought their own dresses or just did the hair.     I had their dresses made so they would be cotton and comfy.. was afraid the other's would be itchy (plus it saved a booty load of money).   

We were THRILLED with it and the girls were just amazed.  they slept with their hair still up and it still looked great the next day.


----------



## GatorLady

Thanks ZanyToes for posting your experience at Castle Couture!  Your daughters are just adorable, what great pictures!!!  

It will be so nice to have a picture taking location so close to the castle.  In the past we would wait until we were leaving the park for a lunch break to get DD7's pictures taken and being the summer maybe we weren't as "fresh" as we would like to have been.    This will be just great!


----------



## jenseib

ZanyToes said:


> We just got back and the only photo studio I saw was at Castle Couture (although we didn't really look for another one LOL)
> 
> We walked in and there were only about 2 other people waiting so we got the girls pictures taken there.  They turned out AMAZING.  Like really really good.  I'm picky since I'm a photographer and I was thrilled with the results.    I'll probably edit them once the c.d. gets here but they are SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue w/ the whole thing was that the matching hairstyle made them look identical so I had to look at their heights to tell them apart
> 
> 
> ___________
> 
> also, I didn't see anyone in there getting the full package.  It seemed that everyone either brought their own dresses or just did the hair.     I had their dresses made so they would be cotton and comfy.. was afraid the other's would be itchy (plus it saved a booty load of money).
> 
> We were THRILLED with it and the girls were just amazed.  they slept with their hair still up and it still looked great the next day.



Gorgeous girls...and your right they look Identical!

Where exactly is the Castle Courture at then? Is it at Tinkerbells treasures?


----------



## Charlefours

I am wondering the same thing (where Castle Couture is located) since we will be heading there in September.


----------



## ZanyToes

I'm not sure what used to be in that building but it's very near the castle.  Sort of in between the castle and the carousel.


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

Thanks Zany!!! We leave in 10 days and my little girlie is just so excited about her Appt at the BBB!!! Pre Purchased the CD also so Im hoping to get some great shots of her!


----------



## GatorLady

jenseib said:


> Where exactly is the Castle Courture at then? Is it at Tinkerbells treasures?



Yes, it was Tinker Bell's Treasures.  Here is the link to the allears.net article.

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2010/04/castle_couture.html


----------



## mommy4

Does anyone have pictures of african/african american little girls hair from BBB? How did it go?
 My daughter is Ethiopian and has VERY curly, coarse african hair.  She would love BBB, but I'm concerned about what will happen.  Can I bring my own hair products?  How long can she keep the hair products they use in?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## daniwill

MyVirtueAidan said:


> Thanks Zany!!! We leave in 10 days and my little girlie is just so excited about her Appt at the BBB!!! Pre Purchased the CD also so Im hoping to get some great shots of her!



How do you pre purchase the CD?


----------



## Charlefours

Here is the link to get the Photopass CD discounted price: http://www.disneyphotopass.com/previsitoffer.aspx


----------



## OilSlinger822

mommy4 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of african/african american little girls hair from BBB? How did it go?
> My daughter is Ethiopian and has VERY curly, coarse african hair.  She would love BBB, but I'm concerned about what will happen.  Can I bring my own hair products?  How long can she keep the hair products they use in?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I used to work in the boutique and we cannot use any products other than the ones we have (none that others bring in...but you can always add yours after you leave the boutique. A lot of people added their own accessories/etc when they left). I had a lot of girls come in with very curly, thick hair (mine is this way too haha) and it was no problem. We have all kinds of brushes for all kinds of hair and quite a few products to keep it in tack. You can always ask for the fairy godmother to put in a little bit extra of "princess glue" haha


----------



## Charlefours

I am not sure if anyone will the know this answer, but perhaps someone heading soon might be able to find it out.

With moving to Castle Couture location, they are offering family portraits. Can someone tell me if they will do a few after our DD does her BBB appointment? I thought it might be fun to capture the moment as a family.

Also, we have a BBB at 8:00 a.m. Anyone know what time they will begin taking photos at Castle Couture? Ideally before the park opens, but I imagine that is not going to happen.  We want to join the Dumbo madness but may have to get pictures instead.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

mommy4 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of african/african american little girls hair from BBB? How did it go?
> My daughter is Ethiopian and has VERY curly, coarse african hair.  She would love BBB, but I'm concerned about what will happen.  Can I bring my own hair products?  How long can she keep the hair products they use in?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Earlier on this thread there was a wonderful series of transformation pictures of a little girl with African American hair.  She turned out to be the cutest little thing I have ever seen.  Her mom said the products were wonderful and it stayed well...You may have to just take some time and go through the post. I know its a lot though.


----------



## DW2010

So adorable.  Aren't these dresses from CarolinaCreationsToo?  We have her Belle one and LOVE it.  My DD will wear it for BBB and then the dress my Grandma made her for dinner in the castle. 



ZanyToes said:


> We just got back and the only photo studio I saw was at Castle Couture (although we didn't really look for another one LOL)
> 
> We walked in and there were only about 2 other people waiting so we got the girls pictures taken there.  They turned out AMAZING.  Like really really good.  I'm picky since I'm a photographer and I was thrilled with the results.    I'll probably edit them once the c.d. gets here but they are SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue w/ the whole thing was that the matching hairstyle made them look identical so I had to look at their heights to tell them apart
> 
> 
> ___________
> 
> also, I didn't see anyone in there getting the full package.  It seemed that everyone either brought their own dresses or just did the hair.     I had their dresses made so they would be cotton and comfy.. was afraid the other's would be itchy (plus it saved a booty load of money).
> 
> We were THRILLED with it and the girls were just amazed.  they slept with their hair still up and it still looked great the next day.


----------



## RachelsMommie

What's the latest on tipping at BBB?  I saw a thread awhile back that said they can no longer accept tips...does anyone know if this is true or not that has been recently?

Thanks!  Leaving in 3 days...


----------



## jenseib

As far as I know it used to e you couldn't tip when they first opened, but now they are allowed to accept them.


----------



## +Rosetta+

RachelsMommie said:


> What's the latest on tipping at BBB?  I saw a thread awhile back that said they can no longer accept tips...does anyone know if this is true or not that has been recently?
> 
> Thanks!  Leaving in 3 days...



They might be at this point, you can always ask when you check in at the front to double check


----------



## F.G.I.Training

There was a time for 3 months were neither one of the boutiques were allowed to accept tips. but now we ARE ALLOWED to accept tips.....at DTD your princess will make a wish and put her tip in a "wishing well". At MK I am not sure how they are accepting theirs. This took effect on Easter sunday of this year.


----------



## jenseib

What took effect on Easter Sunday? I tipped last year in March. (2009)


----------



## RachelsMommie

Do I need to bring cash for tips, or can I use a Disney GC (my mom gave my DD5 a large Disney GC for her to go to BBB) or my KTTW card?

Thanks for the info!  I just want to be sure I tip appropriately and have cash if I need it...


----------



## jenseib

Must be cash given directly to your FGIT.


----------



## daniwill

Charlefours said:


> Here is the link to get the Photopass CD discounted price: QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## RachelsMommie

Okay, thanks!  I am going to get cash for our trip today, so I'll add that to my tip envelope list.  Thanks!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jenseib said:


> What took effect on Easter Sunday? I tipped last year in March. (2009)


The tip system took effect again on Easter Sunday of this year....as I said b4, the tips were stopped for 3 months.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Betner said:


> do the dresses go up to a 12/14 girls size?


All dresses on Disney property go from sizes xxs(2/3) to xl(14). Only the Jasmine outfit doesnot come in xxs(2/3). If there is a size that is not available in any store you  happen to be in on property, ask a castmember about calling around to find it for you. Just a note...Tiana's dress sells out the fastest right now and you may not find it at all.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Tinker_Tam said:


> Can anyone tell me about the BBB Princess Parade?  I don't know anything about it.  For example, if my DD has her makeover in the AM can she come back and be a part of the parade?  Is it for everyone?  About what time of day does the parade happen?  Is it only for girls getting the most expensive package?


The Princess Parade is Only done at the DTD location. Parades are at 2pm Mon. thru. fri. and at 12 noon on sat. and sun. The Parade is Very Nice as invites are givin out to all girls that get a makeover that morning. Your princess is taught the princess wave and how to blow princess kisses to all her royal subjects. They are givin bells to shake and fgits blow bubbles along the parade route. Castmembers come out of the shops along the parade route to cheer the princesses on. There are flags and banners as well as cheering going on. Soon we will have our own music that will play during the parade as well. Your daughter will LOVE it. At the end of the parade the girls ride the merry go round for free!!! Princess also take home "Magical Moment" cards and Photopass takes LOTS of pics. of all the princesses for you to take home as well.......LOTS OF FUN!!!!!!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

F.G.I.Training said:


> The Princess Parade is Only done at the DTD location. Parades are at 2pm Mon. thru. fri. and at 12 noon on sat. and sun. The Parade is Very Nice as invites are givin out to all girls that get a makeover that morning. Your princess is taught the princess wave and how to blow princess kisses to all her royal subjects. They are givin bells to shake and fgits blow bubbles along the parade route. Castmembers come out of the shops along the parade route to cheer the princesses on. There are flags and banners as well as cheering going on. Soon we will have our own music that will play during the parade as well. Your daughter will LOVE it. At the end of the parade the girls ride the merry go round for free!!! Princess also take home "Magical Moment" cards and Photopass takes LOTS of pics. of all the princesses for you to take home as well.......LOTS OF FUN!!!!!!



Is it just for girls who do the DTD BBB?  or can we participate if my daughter does BBB in the MK?


----------



## jenseib

F.G.I.Training said:


> The tip system took effect again on Easter Sunday of this year....as I said b4, the tips were stopped for 3 months.



Oh, I haven not heard at all about the tips being stopped for 3 months. Why was that?


----------



## +Rosetta+

jenseib said:


> Oh, I haven not heard at all about the tips being stopped for 3 months. Why was that?



I was there when it was announced and let's just keep it as an "internal company issue" that has been dealt with. I don't think it really needs to/should be talked about in a public forum outside of the boutique, it was a management issue.


----------



## sgriff

has anyone ever taken their child to the bbb under the age of 3


----------



## princessreilly

F.G.I.Training said:


> The Princess Parade is Only done at the DTD location. Parades are at 2pm Mon. thru. fri. and at 12 noon on sat. and sun. The Parade is Very Nice as invites are givin out to all girls that get a makeover that morning. Your princess is taught the princess wave and how to blow princess kisses to all her royal subjects. They are givin bells to shake and fgits blow bubbles along the parade route. Castmembers come out of the shops along the parade route to cheer the princesses on. There are flags and banners as well as cheering going on. Soon we will have our own music that will play during the parade as well. Your daughter will LOVE it. At the end of the parade the girls ride the merry go round for free!!! Princess also take home "Magical Moment" cards and Photopass takes LOTS of pics. of all the princesses for you to take home as well.......LOTS OF FUN!!!!!!



Thank you for sharing this!!  This sounds adorable!  I so want to change dds appointment to the downtown disney location now!


----------



## jenseib

sgriff said:


> has anyone ever taken their child to the bbb under the age of 3



The age to start going is 3. They really don't recommend any younger. I think if you are REALLY clsoe to the thrid b-day you could take her, but most likely not sooner.


----------



## cheyandrew7

Do you have any pictures of the cool dudes or know where i can look it up at and prices or is it about the same as the bbb thanks


----------



## cheyandrew7

If we bring our own dress do they still get there pictures done or do we have to do the big package or is there a sparate package deal for that? also if we get the photopass does those pictures go on there as well?


----------



## gtpoohbear

cheyandrew7 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the cool dudes or know where i can look it up at and prices or is it about the same as the bbb thanks


Here are a couple of my nephew getting a "Cool Dude" package. I can't remember exactly how much it cost, but it was a lot less than the girls' packages!


----------



## sgriff

thanks, 
the problem is her older sister and two best friends are all going and she is not....  I thought of calling and booking anyway but am not sure.


----------



## jenseib

sgriff said:


> thanks,
> the problem is her older sister and two best friends are all going and she is not....  I thought of calling and booking anyway but am not sure.



How old is she? They uually frown on younger kids coming, but some may let them if they are close to 3. They will sprinkle pixie dust on her for sure.  Also be aware that getting the hair down requires sitting still and alot of yanking on the hair. Some kids can do it no problem, even if thhey cry for mom, but not all. Even some bigger kids have a problem with it at times.


----------



## mom2samjamaam

My daughter is AA and her FGIT was AA as well. I already had her hair fixed in a high ponytail so the FGIT didn't have to take all of her hair down. She just fixed it in a bun from  the ponytail. They use JAM as the hair glue. For AA hair the style will not last for more than a day. The bun lasted the next morning but I had to lay down stray hair with Jam I brought from home. They will not let you bring in your own hair products. But they do have products for AA hair. When I can post pics I will. I hope this helps. We went to the DTD store this past March.


----------



## airforcemomof2

subscribing!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

Tinker_Tam said:


> Is it just for girls who do the DTD BBB?  or can we participate if my daughter does BBB in the MK?


Yes, all princesses are welcome!!!! not alot of dm or dd travel from mk to dtd but if your game then so are we!!!!!


----------



## F.G.I.Training

OK Ladies.....New dresses are coming for our princesses here at the BBB. Cinderella's and Sleeping Beauties are being phased in as we speak. Ariel's bride dress will be in soon as well. They are MUCH softer than the previous dresses with no "Itchies" as my princess says. they are bing made to feel like the Tiana dresses that came out Months ago. When I get pics i will post them.....as soon as I get this crazy camera to do what I want!!!!!


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

F.G.I.Training said:


> The Princess Parade is Only done at the DTD location. Parades are at 2pm Mon. thru. fri. and at 12 noon on sat. and sun. The Parade is Very Nice as invites are givin out to all girls that get a makeover that morning. Your princess is taught the princess wave and how to blow princess kisses to all her royal subjects. They are givin bells to shake and fgits blow bubbles along the parade route. Castmembers come out of the shops along the parade route to cheer the princesses on. There are flags and banners as well as cheering going on. Soon we will have our own music that will play during the parade as well. Your daughter will LOVE it. At the end of the parade the girls ride the merry go round for free!!! Princess also take home "Magical Moment" cards and Photopass takes LOTS of pics. of all the princesses for you to take home as well.......LOTS OF FUN!!!!!!




Oh wow -- I am SO excited about this. DD's BBB appt. in Thursday June 10th at noon... that should be good timing for the parade.   Does the parade route start right in front of the boutique?


----------



## jenseib

How exciting


----------



## erikawolf2004

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK Ladies.....New dresses are coming for our princesses here at the BBB. Cinderella's and Sleeping Beauties are being phased in as we speak. Ariel's bride dress will be in soon as well. They are MUCH softer than the previous dresses with no "Itchies" as my princess says. they are bing made to feel like the Tiana dresses that came out Months ago. When I get pics i will post them.....as soon as I get this crazy camera to do what I want!!!!!



Can't wait to see...that was a really issue for my daughter last trip, the Ariel Dress drove her nuts...which in turn drove me nuts

Just to double check, my daughter can have her pictures taken even if she doesn't do BBB, we just have to wait until the BBB are done???  Want to make sure this hasn't changed with the change in location.

Thanks


----------



## Honeystar120608

We are booked for the middle package, but after looking at the big package and the price difference since we were planning on getting DD4 a Tiana dress and maybe the shoes if they are comfortable on her, I think we will go with the big package.
Question is, does anybody have pictures of the shoes, wand, and tiara? Does she get all of these with the dress? I notice there is a purse and gloves as well... I assume that isn't included?
There seems to be a shortage on Tiana pictures, so for those who have been there recently, are the below pictures accurate?





This is the purse and gloves...is this included in the big photo package?






Is this the wand that is included? I read it lights up (ebay) and that would be perfect!






Based on this picture, the shoes are just flips flops..is this true? I doubt my daughter will wear flip flops..

Any info would be a great help!!

Thanks!


----------



## twogirlsandthatsit

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK Ladies.....New dresses are coming for our princesses here at the BBB. Cinderella's and Sleeping Beauties are being phased in as we speak. Ariel's bride dress will be in soon as well. They are MUCH softer than the previous dresses with no "Itchies" as my princess says. they are bing made to feel like the Tiana dresses that came out Months ago. When I get pics i will post them.....as soon as I get this crazy camera to do what I want!!!!!



Oh, I can't wait to see the new dresses!  Of course, I already bought my girls dresses from the "outside" but new ones may prompt me to buy another one!


----------



## mandalyn

subscribing


----------



## MommyJack

We have an appointment at BBB for dd when we go in Oct.  She wants to be Jasmine.  I have been trying to find a Jasmine costume, but they are always sold out.  They don't even have them at the Disney Store online.  Should I just forget about it and buy one while where there.  Also mil says she will make one if I can find a pattern.  Anyone know where I can find a pattern for girls size 6?


----------



## bricorssk

F.G.I.Training said:


> OK Ladies.....New dresses are coming for our princesses here at the BBB. Cinderella's and Sleeping Beauties are being phased in as we speak. Ariel's bride dress will be in soon as well. They are MUCH softer than the previous dresses with no "Itchies" as my princess says. they are bing made to feel like the Tiana dresses that came out Months ago. When I get pics i will post them.....as soon as I get this crazy camera to do what I want!!!!!



ThaNK YOU FOR THE INFO !!!!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

MommyJack said:


> We have an appointment at BBB for dd when we go in Oct.  She wants to be Jasmine.  I have been trying to find a Jasmine costume, but they are always sold out.  They don't even have them at the Disney Store online.  Should I just forget about it and buy one while where there.  Also mil says she will make one if I can find a pattern.  Anyone know where I can find a pattern for girls size 6?



I would think the Disney Store would have them in Aug/Sept for halloween.  I think Joann's has Disney costume patterns, I have never bought one, but have seen them there from what I remember.


----------



## tallen429

MommyJack said:


> We have an appointment at BBB for dd when we go in Oct.  She wants to be Jasmine.  I have been trying to find a Jasmine costume, but they are always sold out.  They don't even have them at the Disney Store online.  Should I just forget about it and buy one while where there.  Also mil says she will make one if I can find a pattern.  Anyone know where I can find a pattern for girls size 6?



Try the famous "Mrs. B".  She is wonderful.  You can search this thread for her info.  If you don't find it, send me a PM.
HTH


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

I took my Little Princess for her 1st BBB appt on Mon May 17th... It was amazing... I suscribed to this thread where I learned a ton and I just wanted to share a post from my trip report about our 1st visit to the botique... We got to visit the locaton in Cinderella's Castle!!!




Again me more excited then Nevaeh we arrive at her 1st BBB appt... We checked in about 10 mins early for her 11:55 appt... 





She was given her Royal Invitation which had her name on it and the diffrent Hair Styles... CM then asks us which Package we would be getting along if Nevaeh needed a changing room... I actually purchased a Cindy Dress from our local Disney Store so we opted for the Crown Package that was actually Hair, Make Up, and Nails... She then brought us over to the changing room... I had time to take a quick pic of my lil girlie before her Princess Makeover, but she wasn't havin it so we take our seats in the Teenie Tiny Waiting Area...

The Castle is definately a busy place... There was a ton goin on!!! It was some really good people watching, some lil princess were not having it and were losing patientence... Once some of the FGIT noticed how rowdy the Princesses were all getting they then finally came out with some crayons and coloring sheets... Everyone likes to color so within minutes everything was calm besides the gentlemen yelling at a CM, cause he didn't undstand why they were over booked for the day... At that point I looked at my phone and saw that we had already been there 30 mins... Ohh well she was still content so we just waited... Then finally we were called!!!

I let Nevaeh pick our her hair style and she picked the "Princess Something" with the Bun and the small Tiara!!! I was extremely happy... Then Ms Jackie our FGIT begins...


















\





The whole process took less then 20 mins and we were finally ready for her Big Reveal!!!






She was extremely happy!!! Her reaction that I got on video was the best!!! She was given her Sash, and her gift bag of her left over make up... We got a ton it seemed too... 3 Nail Polishes... 2 Big Lip Glosses, the comb that Jackie used (even though we were told to bring our own) and her Make Up Pallete... Not to mention the lil Tiara and Crystal Mickey Clip!!! Soo Sadd We had to go. Gave Jackie a Tip and took a pic quickly!







Next stop was to Castle Couture for her Photo Session... There was no line so we just went in... At that time we were asked for her Receipt from the BBB and she then informed me of the Photo Packages that they had... I just handed her my photo pass card and she began... She definately did take her time, She mad sure Nevaeh was happy... Brought out so many diffrent props for her to use... The only one thing I didn't like was that she was always taking the pictures standing... When shooting children i've always realized that you can get much better shots when your actually down on their level... I didn't mention anything though... She took about 30 pictures!!! Here are some of my Favvs!!!!


















All in All our BBB appt was Awesome!!! Jackie was Super-Sweet!!! We really couldn't have had anyone nicer... She was amazing!!! 


Hope I helped!!! Happy Planning Ladies!!!


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

Thanks for the fabulous summary and adorable photos. Your little princess couldn't be any cuter!!!!  We will be there next week.... Can't wait!


----------



## Honeystar120608

Beautiful pictures, great story!!! We can't wait to go in October... I think I am just as excited as DD4!  Thank you very much!


----------



## amtag

Oh My Goodness, what a GREAT summary, I actually got teary-eyed looking at the pictures of your little one - can't WAIT to take my daughter, I found her an adorable Little Mermaid gown on ebay (see pic in avatar) and we have an appointment in the afternoon before our dinner at CRT!  I am so exctied.

I have a question, those pictures you had done, do you need to make an appointment for that too, or do they do that automatically after the appointment?


----------



## Honeystar120608

For the Big package, which I believe is called the castle package, what exactly is included? I called and the CM basically read off the description from the DW website. "complete costume of your choice with accessories ". But which accessories?


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Wow!  Your little girl is beautiful! Makes me even more excited...Just booked my DDs BBB visit for December!!! 

Question about the pictures.... Do you have to buy each pose she does or do they go on Photo pass???


----------



## DISNEYGAMMIE

If you don't mind me asking...how much did you tip?

Also, when you had the photo session did they add those photos to your photopass CD or was that a separate deal? Where is the castle couture?


Thanks so much 
Donna


----------



## Charlefours

Does anyone have pictures of the new dresses that are not as "itchy?"


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

amtag said:


> I have a question, those pictures you had done, do you need to make an appointment for that too, or do they do that automatically after the appointment?



We just went to Castle Couture as soon as her appt was over... Luckily there was no one in line so we didn't have a wait, But i've read within these threads that lil girls who have purchased the Castle Package have priority in line... But I would assume there wouldn't be much of a wait...



Tinker_Tam said:


> Question about the pictures.... Do you have to buy each pose she does or do they go on Photo pass???



We did not purchase any pictures... They did go directly on to our photo pass!!! We actually had 50 shots total from her make over and the photo session... Well worth the $$$... I will definately do this again!



DISNEYGAMMIE said:


> If you don't mind me asking...how much did you tip?
> 
> Also, when you had the photo session did they add those photos to your photopass CD or was that a separate deal? Where is the castle couture?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> Donna



No prob... The hubby and I fought about this one but I actually gave her FGIT $5... We made a small envelope in advance that was decorated in stickers specifically for her! The other lady that did her make up and nails I gave her $3... She was done in minutes!!!

They added every pic that we took to our photo pass... Both her appt and the photo session... I almost feel like that photo session was worth the cost of the CD alone... Before I placed the actual order for the CD I was able to add all those neat backgrounds!

Castle Couture was directly behind the Castle... It's an entire store filled with Princess gear... The photo studio is almost kinda hidden, It was towards the right back side!!!


----------



## LovesHerTaurus

My dd has an appointment for our planned "princess day"

She is 10...

Can she find a Jasmine costume in her size at the MK location? And do the shoes come big enough to fit her??

She wears a size 12/14. And her shoe size is a womens 6. 

I don't want her upset, if she won't fit the costumes there, I'll hunt for one online. Would love for her to have the experience during our first trip there though!!

TIA!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I can't tell you for sure about the sizes as this is our first trip.  Someone told me that I could take my DD's dress and she can change into it there.  Maybe that is something to think about if you are afraid you won't find her size.


----------



## AR81

I have read a couple of times on here that it is not a good idea to have your adr for crt so soon after the bbb apt.   I wanted to get your opinion if this sounds like it would work.  8:05 apt for bbb, and late breakfast adr for crt around 10:30ish?  We would also have to fit in the photo session after the appt. before eating.  Does anyone know the latest time for breakfast adrs at crt?  We would really prefer breakfast because of we are not really impressed with the lunch menu items...  Thanks...


----------



## lumpy08

LovesHerTaurus said:


> My dd has an appointment for our planned "princess day"
> 
> She is 10...
> 
> Can she find a Jasmine costume in her size at the MK location? And do the shoes come big enough to fit her??
> 
> She wears a size 12/14. And her shoe size is a womens 6.
> 
> I don't want her upset, if she won't fit the costumes there, I'll hunt for one online. Would love for her to have the experience during our first trip there though!!
> 
> TIA!



I just checked the Disney store website and took a look at the costumes.  The size 10/12 is the Large.  Here is the size chart.  (Not sure if this is the same at Disneyworld... )
10 Large = Height 54-57" 67-75 lbs 8-9 yrs 28½" 24" 
12 Large = Height 57-60" 75-85 lbs 9-10 yrs 30" 25" 

Since you know which character you want I would suggest looking at a Halloween costume online store or ebay.  Where you mention she is on the 12/14 size I think you may be better off getting one before your trip.  I know myself I always purchase costumes a little bigger for room.  

Also, where she is a size 6 shoe that may be tough...  I would suggest is looking for ballet flats in gold to match Jasmine's jewels.  Alot of the kids are wearing the ballet flats with jeans these days so maybe you could get some use later for them.   Or maybe look to see if you can find some Glitter flip flops.

When I went with my daughter 2 years ago I brought my own dress and she was able to change in the dressing room.  I took a photo of her before we went into BBB.  When we went in...  I let her look around the dresses like she was shopping.  (snapped more photos)...  Then she changed....  At no time did the CMs make me feel like we needed to purchase a dress.  Actually the dress I brought with me people were asking where they could buy it at the park.  If you did want to purchase something you could get her the Jasmine crown or any accessories.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Was wondering about our apt time. We are booked for an 810am apt. Should we treat it as an 8am apt and just arrive a little before 8? Obviously, they can't take someone before DD's apt... thought it to be a strange time. One I will happily accept, but was just curious why 810 and not 8?
Also, What accessories comes with the Castle package?


----------



## lnh'smom

We did the castle package last fall and DD got her dress, shoes, a wand and a red headband with a bow. (She was Snow White!) Then at the little shop outside the Snow White ride, we found a little apple purse and gloves set for $10 or $15 that we let her get. Totally worth the $. Would (and will!) do it again in a heartbeat (next fall!) Pictures were pretty good too. We had to go to Exposition Hall and we did have to wait for 3 girls in front of us. That particular day the photographers weren't the best, but the pictures turned out okay. Glad we got free ones with the package and had a photopass CD to add them to. My biggest regret was not making DD's appt first thing in the am so she could be snow white for longer. Her appt wasn't till 1 which I thought was no big deal since we had an ADR at Akershus for dinner. Next appt I will make for earlier in the day. She loved wearing her costume and didn't want to take it off. Never complained about being hot or itching! A first for her.


----------



## misch88

Honeystar120608 said:


> Was wondering about our apt time. We are booked for an 810am apt. Should we treat it as an 8am apt and just arrive a little before 8? Obviously, they can't take someone before DD's apt... thought it to be a strange time. One I will happily accept, but was just curious why 810 and not 8?
> Also, What accessories comes with the Castle package?




I worked at the DTD location, but basically the reason we did that is to stagger the line of princesses lining up to make it go a little bit more smoothly. It is recommended that you arrive 15 minutes prior to your appointment anyway so if you arrive a little before 8am you'll be fine. 

As for the accessories it can vary slightly, but typically you get a princess crown for the specific princess your child chooses (or red headband with a bow for Snow White or flower halo for Tinkerbell) and a princess wand/scepter. However, on occasion you will be given a glove and princess purse set if wands are out of stock.  Additional accessories can usually be purchased at the BBB if you ask your FGIT and each hairstyle comes with their own accessories. The fairytale (classic bun) comes with  rhinestone crown and mickey barrette ; the diva comes with a hair piece and 2 rhinestone mickey bobby pins; the pop princess comes with multi-color hair and 4 plastic mickey clips. I hope this helped.


----------



## Honeystar120608

lnh'smom said:


> We did the castle package last fall and DD got her dress, shoes, a wand and a red headband with a bow. (She was Snow White!) Then at the little shop outside the Snow White ride, we found a little apple purse and gloves set for $10 or $15 that we let her get. Totally worth the $. Would (and will!) do it again in a heartbeat (next fall!) Pictures were pretty good too. We had to go to Exposition Hall and we did have to wait for 3 girls in front of us. That particular day the photographers weren't the best, but the pictures turned out okay. Glad we got free ones with the package and had a photopass CD to add them to. My biggest regret was not making DD's appt first thing in the am so she could be snow white for longer. Her appt wasn't till 1 which I thought was no big deal since we had an ADR at Akershus for dinner. Next appt I will make for earlier in the day. She loved wearing her costume and didn't want to take it off. Never complained about being hot or itching! A first for her.



Sounds awesome! Snow White sounds so cute! DD (4) wants Tiana. She talks about it NON stop. I read that the wand lights up..which I hope, because when she over heard me saying so it just gave her something extra to obsess about. lol I am concerned about the heat and itching. I have read here though that the Tiana dress being newer is of a different material and not itchy. Also read that all costumes with me such soon. *fingers crossed* I hope the pictures are good...dd is very shy but is excited about being in a photoshoot. I am always snapping pictures and poses of her so I hope she is alright.



misch88 said:


> I worked at the DTD location, but basically the reason we did that is to stagger the line of princesses lining up to make it go a little bit more smoothly. It is recommended that you arrive 15 minutes prior to your appointment anyway so if you arrive a little before 8am you'll be fine.
> 
> As for the accessories it can vary slightly, but typically you get a princess crown for the specific princess your child chooses (or red headband with a bow for Snow White or flower halo for Tinkerbell) and a princess wand/scepter. However, on occasion you will be given a glove and princess purse set if wands are out of stock.  Additional accessories can usually be purchased at the BBB if you ask your FGIT and each hairstyle comes with their own accessories. The fairytale (classic bun) comes with  rhinestone crown and mickey barrette ; the diva comes with a hair piece and 2 rhinestone mickey bobby pins; the pop princess comes with multi-color hair and 4 plastic mickey clips. I hope this helped.



That is awesome info! DD wants to get the Tiana Costume. Can you confirm that the wands indeed light up and that the shoes are the flip flop styles? I am a little concerned about the shoes as DD doesn't 'do' flip flops. She can't stand anything between her toes. Is there an alternative? She also seems to prefer the little tiara to the costume one..but that may change when she is at the BBB.  She wants the fairytale hair style...as she indeed is 100% princess(somehow some way this non princess got a princess. lol) 
Thank you SO much for your help. I just want to be clear on the info DD hears from me so there isn't any confusion...even though she is a very easy going little girl and will take anything as it comes.  ty ty ty!


----------



## caravarela

My daughter has short bangs cut, because unfortunately she inherited my big forehead and needs them 

Can/will the FGIT leave her bangs down with the princess bun hairstyle, or do they absolutely have to slick them back?

TIA!


----------



## misch88

Honeystar120608 said:


> That is awesome info! DD wants to get the Tiana Costume. Can you confirm that the wands indeed light up and that the shoes are the flip flop styles? I am a little concerned about the shoes as DD doesn't 'do' flip flops. She can't stand anything between her toes. Is there an alternative? She also seems to prefer the little tiara to the costume one..but that may change when she is at the BBB.  She wants the fairytale hair style...as she indeed is 100% princess(somehow some way this non princess got a princess. lol)
> Thank you SO much for your help. I just want to be clear on the info DD hears from me so there isn't any confusion...even though she is a very easy going little girl and will take anything as it comes.  ty ty ty!



Unless they have changed it since March (when I last was at the BBB), there are no specific Tiana shoes. Princesses tend to get the silver or gold flip flops, but they can choose any other of the princesses shoes that are not flip flops. The wands do light up in 2 modes, steady or flashing. The Tiana dress was my absolute favorite dress. There were even some princesses who ended up wearing the dress as a Flower Girl dress. Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any further questions, especially if I forget to check the boards.


----------



## misch88

caravarela said:


> My daughter has short bangs cut, because unfortunately she inherited my big forehead and needs them
> 
> Can/will the FGIT leave her bangs down with the princess bun hairstyle, or do they absolutely have to slick them back?
> 
> TIA!



The FGIT can leave your princess' bangs down, but you must tell them this when you sit down (before product is used). I used to be a DTD FGIT and unless the parent specified that the bangs should be down, many FGITs just put the bangs back. Once the product (gel etc.) is put in the bangs it is difficult  to leave them down because they get clumpy. Just mention it to your FGIT and you'll be set. Enjoy!


----------



## lnh'smom

Can you confirm that the wands indeed light up and that the shoes are the flip flop styles? 

None of the shoes I saw while we were there were flip flops. Not sure about Tiana though as she wasn't there yet last time we were there! Snow White's wand lights up, I do know that much.



Sorry, erased too much of the quote!


----------



## supersuperwendy

My daughter decided she didn't want to dress up like a princess so she picked a cute Minnie Mouse dress from The Disney Store.  I found her cute Minnie shoes also on disneystore.com.  For her hairstyle the "princess" style just didn't go with her outfit, but we loved the tiara.  We were able to get the diva and add the tiara! It looked really cute!  They still gave us the barrettes that come with diva for her to use later. I loved the results!


----------



## tink too

AR81 said:


> I have read a couple of times on here that it is not a good idea to have your adr for crt so soon after the bbb apt.   I wanted to get your opinion if this sounds like it would work.  8:05 apt for bbb, and late breakfast adr for crt around 10:30ish?  We would also have to fit in the photo session after the appt. before eating.



You will be fine with those appointment times.  Since BBB doesn't open until 8am, there won't be any delays in getting seated on time. 

If you don't have time to do the photoshoot immediately after your BBB appointment, just go after your CRT breakfast.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Here is a BBB video I put together from our past trip. I hope you enjoy it. 

Click Here


----------



## jenseib

great video. How many people got done? It looks like ALOT!  LOL!


----------



## princessreilly

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Here is a BBB video I put together from our past trip. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Click Here



Love it!!  Now dd wants me to make an appointment for me at BBB!!


----------



## AR81

tink, too thanks for the info.  I have one more question.  I think we are going to go with the middle package and buy her a princess dress for the appt.  Does she have to already be dressed in her princess dress when she gets there or can she get dressed there like the girls that have the castle package?  It would be great to surpise her with the dress there if we could....   Those that have brought their own dresses, how have you done it?  Have you been allowed to let the girls get dressed there in the dress and/or accessories you bring?     Thanks


----------



## AR81

Also, how early can you book the bbb appt?  Is it like dining where you can book 180 days out?


----------



## mom2rtk

AR81 said:


> Also, how early can you book the bbb appt?  Is it like dining where you can book 180 days out?



180 (+10 for resort guests).


----------



## tink too

AR81 said:


> tink, too thanks for the info.  I have one more question.  I think we are going to go with the middle package and buy her a princess dress for the appt.  Does she have to already be dressed in her princess dress when she gets there or can she get dressed there like the girls that have the castle package?  It would be great to surpise her with the dress there if we could....   Those that have brought their own dresses, how have you done it?  Have you been allowed to let the girls get dressed there in the dress and/or accessories you bring?     Thanks



When DD went last year, she didn't want to wear her (brought from home) dress all day, so she changed in the restrooms about an hour after her makeover.  She had her "Photoshoot" done, got some photos with characters on Main Street, and then we set off for CRT for lunch. 

This year, I'm hoping to buy a dress at the BBB, although we probably won't go for the full package, but I'm not sure if we'll get to use their changing rooms or not.


----------



## lala3291

Hello!  I was able to book the MK BBB for January for my eight year old daughter.  The earliest I could get was 9 AM.  Will the cast members still let me into the park early so I can be on time for 9?  Or will I have to wait until the park officially opens?  Also, what time would you recommend getting to the MK for her appointment?  Thanks so much!


----------



## misch88

AR81 said:


> tink, too thanks for the info.  I have one more question.  I think we are going to go with the middle package and buy her a princess dress for the appt.  Does she have to already be dressed in her princess dress when she gets there or can she get dressed there like the girls that have the castle package?  It would be great to surpise her with the dress there if we could....   Those that have brought their own dresses, how have you done it?  Have you been allowed to let the girls get dressed there in the dress and/or accessories you bring?     Thanks





I'm not sure exactly how you could get the element of surprise, unless maybe you brought a dress and kept it in a bag and then had someone in your party distract your princess while someone else spoke to the FGITS at the podium about her getting dressed with it. As far as I know she can use the "royal chambers" to put on her dress like the princesses who are getting the castle package  (this is/was true for the DTD location at least in January when I was still  a FGIT). I am almost 100% positive that this is still true at DTD, but honestly can't speak about the castle location because I didn't work there and they might have slightly different rules because they're more crowded. I hope that helped and hope your princess has a wonderful time at the Boutique!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

*~*Here*~* it is, I think it's quite lovely, where/when was it available for purchase?


----------



## jenseib

DisneyMomma81 said:


> *~*Here*~* it is, I think it's quite lovely, where/when was it available for purchase?



I've never seen that one before. It must be older? Or I just missed it when it was out.


----------



## counselormom

Just found this thread and everyone seems to know a lot about BBB, so
help!!  I scheduled BBB at MK for 12:00 and our CRT ressies are for 1:15.
Is that too close together??  If so what would be a better time??


----------



## grandmadebby

counselormom said:


> Just found this thread and everyone seems to know a lot about BBB, so
> help!!  I scheduled BBB at MK for 12:00 and our CRT ressies are for 1:15.
> Is that too close together??  If so what would be a better time??



I think you will be ok but cutting it close.  You will probably have to wait for your studio style pictures until after CRT.


----------



## caravarela

I haven't been there yet, but from what I've heard, you should try to make your BBB appt earlier.  Some people have said they've waited like 30 min past their appointment time to get started, and then the appointment itself can take 45 min, and you might want to do photos after.


----------



## Brizite76

lala3291 said:


> Hello!  I was able to book the MK BBB for January for my eight year old daughter.  The earliest I could get was 9 AM.  Will the cast members still let me into the park early so I can be on time for 9?  Or will I have to wait until the park officially opens?  Also, what time would you recommend getting to the MK for her appointment?  Thanks so much!



I actually have a similar situation. LOL
We have a reservation for 8:30 AM on a morning when MK opens at 9:00 AM.
I *think* the CMs will let you in earlier so you can get to BBB on time for your 9:00AM appointment, especially since I believe we are supposed to arrive there 15 minutes early to check in. 

I was wondering if we can take the Character Breakfast bus to get to the MK? We will be staying at the YC. I've read that Character buses start running at 7:00 AM. Can anyone confirm this?

Also, when we arrive at the MK gate, is there an entrance for those people with ADRs and BBB early appointments? Or do we just go up to the turnstiles and tell them? 
We have never arrived this early at MK since we are typically lazy and are never awake before 10:00 AM on vacation. LOL So this is all new to me


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

counselormom said:


> Just found this thread and everyone seems to know a lot about BBB, so
> help!!  I scheduled BBB at MK for 12:00 and our CRT ressies are for 1:15.
> Is that too close together??  If so what would be a better time??



If you can't get an earlier ADR, you should be OK anyway.
To help make your ADR though, do the following:
1.  Arrive at BBB 15-20 min early.  
2. Tell them when you check in about your ADR
3. Tell your FGMIT about your ADR
4. About a half hour before your ADR, remind the FGMIT again (nicely and very politely)

We did this last year. DD was still getting her hair done, and they hadn't even sarted on her nails yet.  So, they asked another FGMIT to do DD's nails while first FGMIT finished up the hair.  They got us out 10 min before our CRT ADR time (and we did the photo shoot after we ate).


----------



## jenseib

counselormom said:


> Just found this thread and everyone seems to know a lot about BBB, so
> help!!  I scheduled BBB at MK for 12:00 and our CRT ressies are for 1:15.
> Is that too close together??  If so what would be a better time??



I really think it will be cutting it way to close. If you can you may try to switch one of your times. We had 11:30 BBB last year and they were running probably close to 20 minutes late and we checked in about 20 minutes early. It took a good 30-45 minutes to get done as well.



Brizite76 said:


> I actually have a similar situation. LOL
> We have a reservation for 8:30 AM on a morning when MK opens at 9:00 AM.
> I *think* the CMs will let you in earlier so you can get to BBB on time for your 9:00AM appointment, especially since I believe we are supposed to arrive there 15 minutes early to check in.
> 
> I was wondering if we can take the Character Breakfast bus to get to the MK? We will be staying at the YC. I've read that Character buses start running at 7:00 AM. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Also, when we arrive at the MK gate, is there an entrance for those people with ADRs and BBB early appointments? Or do we just go up to the turnstiles and tell them?
> We have never arrived this early at MK since we are typically lazy and are never awake before 10:00 AM on vacation. LOL So this is all new to me



This one I don't see happening at all, if so your appointment is going to be in rush mode and kind of will make the experience less than great. I would be there at 8 to try and get in earlier. But if they coudln't get you in till 8:30, then they are either booked or your FGIT doesn't come in till then.


----------



## counselormom

grandmadebby said:


> I think you will be ok but cutting it close.  You will probably have to wait for your studio style pictures until after CRT.



I think I will call and see if I can change it and if not I'll go with PrincessArlena's Dad and keeping telling them (nicely) that we have
ADR's at 1:15.  Thanks for you help.


----------



## counselormom

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> If you can't get an earlier ADR, you should be OK anyway.
> To help make your ADR though, do the following:
> 1.  Arrive at BBB 15-20 min early.
> 2. Tell them when you check in about your ADR
> 3. Tell your FGMIT about your ADR
> 4. About a half hour before your ADR, remind the FGMIT again (nicely and very politely)
> 
> We did this last year. DD was still getting her hair done, and they hadn't even sarted on her nails yet.  So, they asked another FGMIT to do DD's nails while first FGMIT finished up the hair.  They got us out 10 min before our CRT ADR time (and we did the photo shoot after we ate).




Sounds like a plan.  I thought I was timing it perfectly, glad I asked.  Thanks
for your help.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I need a little help in deciding which package is best for us.
So we want everything the Crown Package offers. We also want the Tiana Dress and light up wand. However, my dd has no interest in the shoes or the big crown. Sure, they are lovely, but she really doesn't care about them. 
The other thing is that I would enjoy having the photoshoot as well. I understand that anybody can go back and have this done. So say we just get the Crown Package, and not the Castle Package, we can still go back and do the photoshoot...so how does this work? What is the cost? how does the photo pass work with this?
I know at the Pirate's League you need to pay $9.99 for a picture and then all other photos will go on photopass. Is it the same situation here?

Money wise, Castle pacakge has all we want and then some which we dont NEED but if it's the same cost, would welcome. For $190.
OR
We can go with the Crown Pacakge at $55, dress at $65, I assume the wand is about $15, plus the whatever it may cost for the photoshoot (assuming $10).  So potentially about $150? 

I am just wondering if I understand it all properly or not? If it is indeed a $40 savings, then it seems to make sense to save that $40. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## chasinglibras

My DD is booked for the Crown package when we go in December.  I bought the Tiana dress on ebay since I didn't want to take a chance on it being sold out in her size when we're there.  I read on here (I think?) that there are times when that has happened.  We'll bring the gown with us (its the same one as sold in the park) and buy the wand or whatever there.  We did the same thing when we went two years ago & it worked out fine.  

I'm not sure about the photo shoot.  We did were at the DTD location last time and I think the pictures went straight on to our Photopass card without any extra cost.  Hopefully someone else will know if that's changed or if its different at the castle location.  HTH!!


----------



## jenseib

Honeystar120608 said:


> I need a little help in deciding which package is best for us.
> So we want everything the Crown Package offers. We also want the Tiana Dress and light up wand. However, my dd has no interest in the shoes or the big crown. Sure, they are lovely, but she really doesn't care about them.
> The other thing is that I would enjoy having the photoshoot as well. I understand that anybody can go back and have this done. So say we just get the Crown Package, and not the Castle Package, we can still go back and do the photoshoot...so how does this work? What is the cost? how does the photo pass work with this?
> I know at the Pirate's League you need to pay $9.99 for a picture and then all other photos will go on photopass. Is it the same situation here?
> 
> Money wise, Castle pacakge has all we want and then some which we dont NEED but if it's the same cost, would welcome. For $190.
> OR
> We can go with the Crown Pacakge at $55, dress at $65, I assume the wand is about $15, plus the whatever it may cost for the photoshoot (assuming $10).  So potentially about $150?
> 
> I am just wondering if I understand it all properly or not? If it is indeed a $40 savings, then it seems to make sense to save that $40.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Do the crown package, you can add on anything you want when you get there. We did the crown and added a belle crown when we go there last visit. The castle package averages 190ish. But everything is added seperately. There is no savings to do it. You get all the pictures they take of while your DD is getting done on photopass. Anyone can go to the shoot. There they do poses.  They will add that to photopass as well, but I hear they sometimes pressure you or say you have to buy a photo package. That is NOT true. Or tell them you'll decide on the package after you see the pictures, if they pressure you. Last trip we bypassed the desk and went stragiht to the photogrpaher and had no problems, but now that it is moved, I'm not sure how it works.
I too bought a Tiana dress off ebay. I have heard they are sometimes sold out at the parks. If we go in DEc, like I want to, then I will give it to DD on her bday (the day we plan for BBB) If not, I'll still give it to her on her b-day and she can take it with us next trip.


----------



## Honeystar120608

jenseib said:


> Do the crown package, you can add on anything you want when you get there. We did the crown and added a belle crown when we go there last visit. The castle package averages 190ish. But everything is added seperately. There is no savings to do it. You get all the pictures they take of while your DD is getting done on photopass. Anyone can go to the shoot. There they do poses.  They will add that to photopass as well, but I hear they sometimes pressure you or say you have to buy a photo package. That is NOT true. Or tell them you'll decide on the package after you see the pictures, if they pressure you. Last trip we bypassed the desk and went stragiht to the photogrpaher and had no problems, but now that it is moved, I'm not sure how it works.
> I too bought a Tiana dress off ebay. I have heard they are sometimes sold out at the parks. If we go in DEc, like I want to, then I will give it to DD on her bday (the day we plan for BBB) If not, I'll still give it to her on her b-day and she can take it with us next trip.



Good to know about the photoshoot! Yes I think we will do the same. I see thet DW Tiana dresses are on ebay for about $15 cheaper than in DW. More I save, the more I have incase she gets a case of the I wants while we are there.  
I was torn on the Tiana dress from Disney Store (website as I dont have a disney store here) and the one in the parks. The only big difference to me is that the Disney store dress has mesh material around the neck. Where the one in DW is sort of spaghetti strap like. I want DD to be comfortable. Also, Disney store one is cheaper, but where I cant get her to try it on, I can't say if that material will bug her. She is picky when it comes to clothes. (oh dear!)


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Honeystar120608 said:


> Good to know about the photoshoot! Yes I think we will do the same. I see thet DW Tiana dresses are on ebay for about $15 cheaper than in DW. More I save, the more I have incase she gets a case of the I wants while we are there.
> I was torn on the Tiana dress from Disney Store (website as I dont have a disney store here) and the one in the parks. The only big difference to me is that the Disney store dress has mesh material around the neck. Where the one in DW is sort of spaghetti strap like. I want DD to be comfortable. Also, Disney store one is cheaper, but where I cant get her to try it on, I can't say if that material will bug her. She is picky when it comes to clothes. (oh dear!)



I bought the Tiana dress from the Disney store.  DD loves it and can't wait to wear it when we go in Nov/ Dec.  The mesh around the top is not a real rough mesh.  DD has tried it on a million times (she loves it) and it has never bothered her...include the time she had it on for a while because the Schwan guy came when she was getting into it.  It really is pretty soft.  As for the size, I bought a size bigger than she would normally wear so that sh would get more use out of it...and it was almost 6 months till the trip at that point.  It actually fits her really well so I am not sure if they are running a little small. I do think A LOT of the clothes at the Disney Store run small.


----------



## princessmom29

Honeystar120608 said:


> Good to know about the photoshoot! Yes I think we will do the same. I see thet DW Tiana dresses are on ebay for about $15 cheaper than in DW. More I save, the more I have incase she gets a case of the I wants while we are there.
> I was torn on the Tiana dress from Disney Store (website as I dont have a disney store here) and the one in the parks. The only big difference to me is that the Disney store dress has mesh material around the neck. Where the one in DW is sort of spaghetti strap like. I want DD to be comfortable. Also, Disney store one is cheaper, but where I cant get her to try it on, I can't say if that material will bug her. She is picky when it comes to clothes. (oh dear!)


 We ordered the parks tiana dress off ebay. The disney stor one was too itchy. I will let you know when it gets here how the fit/feel is for us. DD is in a 5/6 now, so I ordered the 7/8 as we don't travel until March.


----------



## Honeystar120608

princessmom29 said:


> We ordered the parks tiana dress off ebay. The disney stor one was too itchy. I will let you know when it gets here how the fit/feel is for us. DD is in a 5/6 now, so I ordered the 7/8 as we don't travel until March.



That would be great, thank you. DD is super picky about mesh type of material. Ive bought gorgeous dresses for events, and she just wont wear them. DD is almost in a sz 5. sz 6 is far too big on her, so I'd have to stick with whatever says sz 5, we go in october so its only 2 months away. And she grows oh so slowly. We've been waiting for 2 years for her to reach 40 inches and she is JUST 40 inches now. Her brother who is 13 months older has been above 40 inches for the past 2 trips. lol but he's a big boy.


----------



## princessmom29

Honeystar120608 said:


> That would be great, thank you. DD is super picky about mesh type of material. Ive bought gorgeous dresses for events, and she just wont wear them. DD is almost in a sz 5. sz 6 is far too big on her, so I'd have to stick with whatever says sz 5, we go in october so its only 2 months away. And she grows oh so slowly. We've been waiting for 2 years for her to reach 40 inches and she is JUST 40 inches now. Her brother who is 13 months older has been above 40 inches for the past 2 trips. lol but he's a big boy.


 My DD is very picky too. She is 6, turnig 7 in october. She is 46 1/2" tall, but has a really narrow ribcage so she is a 5/6 in dresses/tops and a 7 in shorts. We did BBB 2 years ago when she was 5 and i went through 3 Cindy dresses before I found one she would wear. It was the one from disney store with the velvet top. I ended up making a haloween costume the last 2 years becuase they are all "itchy".


----------



## princessreilly

Has anyone ever had a hairstyle out of the ordinary?  I just sceduled an appointment on a MNSSHP day for DD and me. I'm going as Wendy and DD as Tink.  I would like a Wendy hairdo if possible.  Anyone know if they can do this?


----------



## princessmom29

princessreilly said:


> Has anyone ever had a hairstyle out of the ordinary? I just sceduled an appointment on a MNSSHP day for DD and me. I'm going as Wendy and DD as Tink. I would like a Wendy hairdo if possible. Anyone know if they can do this?


 They can only do the 3 styles in the brochure and cannot alter them.


----------



## princessreilly

What exactly are the hairstyles that they offer?


----------



## mom2cinderella

Is there a link to current photos of dresses/accessories available?  

I'm pretty sure dd will pick Ariel but I'd love to see what they have right now.


----------



## princessmom29

princessreilly said:


> What exactly are the hairstyles that they offer?


 they have one that is a high bun with a tiara, and two that involve one of those ponutail hairpieces. One normal colors, and one neons.


mom2cinderella said:


> Is there a link to current photos of dresses/accessories available?
> 
> I'm pretty sure dd will pick Ariel but I'd love to see what they have right now.


 According to another thread, new dresses ar coming out I haven't seen pics anywhere yet.


----------



## mom2cinderella

princessmom29 said:


> According to another thread, new dresses ar coming out I haven't seen pics anywhere yet.



Yay!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## princessreilly

princessmom29 said:


> They can only do the 3 styles in the brochure and cannot alter them.



Can the Barbershop on Main Street do a Wendy hairstyle???


----------



## queenb123

Honeystar120608 said:


> I need a little help in deciding which package is best for us.
> So we want everything the Crown Package offers. We also want the Tiana Dress and light up wand. However, my dd has no interest in the shoes or the big crown. Sure, they are lovely, but she really doesn't care about them.
> The other thing is that I would enjoy having the photoshoot as well. I understand that anybody can go back and have this done. So say we just get the Crown Package, and not the Castle Package, we can still go back and do the photoshoot...so how does this work? What is the cost? how does the photo pass work with this?
> I know at the Pirate's League you need to pay $9.99 for a picture and then all other photos will go on photopass. Is it the same situation here?
> 
> Money wise, Castle pacakge has all we want and then some which we dont NEED but if it's the same cost, would welcome. For $190.
> OR
> We can go with the Crown Pacakge at $55, dress at $65, I assume the wand is about $15, plus the whatever it may cost for the photoshoot (assuming $10).  So potentially about $150?
> 
> I am just wondering if I understand it all properly or not? If it is indeed a $40 savings, then it seems to make sense to save that $40.
> 
> What do you guys think?



we just got back for WDW last month, my DD got the Crown package and was thrilled. We bought her Cinderella dress at the Disney store got a 2 pack Cinderlla dresses for $50 on clearance. Didnt want to deal with her feet hurting so didnt buy shoes. We went over the the princess picture studio (I made that name up..lol) had about 30 pictures taken of her and put on our photo pass. No need to buy there other wise it was I believe $35 for a 1 5x7 and some wallets or something like that. My daughter loved having make up for the first time. We just walked up and asked to have her pictures taken and gave them our photo pass... We did the Pirates League as well and just an FYI the 5x7 picture you get are $14.99 each. Also at BBB there was a photo pass person inside taking pictures. At PL there was not I had to take all my own pictures during the make overs. When you purchase pictures at PL or even characture meals they can all be added to your photo pass. PL does have a parade once a day where a photo pass person will take pictures and you can have them added to your photo pass as well. We ended up with over 200 pictures on our photo pass when we got home.


----------



## jenseib

princessreilly said:


> Has anyone ever had a hairstyle out of the ordinary?  I just sceduled an appointment on a MNSSHP day for DD and me. I'm going as Wendy and DD as Tink.  I would like a Wendy hairdo if possible.  Anyone know if they can do this?




No, they only do 3. The fairytale (a bun) the pop princess ( hair extension) and the diva (which is a colorful punky look)



princessreilly said:


> Can the Barbershop on Main Street do a Wendy hairstyle???


Probably, but the barber shop is 1st come 1st serve and some people wait hours for a haircut.

What do you mean by Wendy hairstyle anyways? I am trying to picture her in my head, but doesn't she just wear her hair in a pony tail?


----------



## EmmaLuvsPooh

We were at the boutique in 08 and my daughter got gold jewel flip flops with her dress. Does anyone know if those fancy flip flops are still available?


----------



## princessreilly

jenseib said:


> No, they only do 3. The fairytale (a bun) the pop princess ( hair extension) and the diva (which is a colorful punky look)
> 
> 
> Probably, but the barber shop is 1st come 1st serve and some people wait hours for a haircut.
> 
> What do you mean by Wendy hairstyle anyways? I am trying to picture her in my head, but doesn't she just wear her hair in a pony tail?



Yeah, but in ringlet curls with parted bangs in curls.


----------



## jenseib

princessreilly said:


> Yeah, but in ringlet curls with parted bangs in curls.



Oh thats super easy to do yourself then.


----------



## princssdisnygina

EmmaLuvsPooh said:


> We were at the boutique in 08 and my daughter got gold jewel flip flops with her dress. Does anyone know if those fancy flip flops are still available?



In May they were still there.  They also have the silver ones with the multi-color gems on them.


----------



## EmmaLuvsPooh

thanks princssdisnygina, 
Of course she wants the same gold ones she has in a larger size, just wanted to make sure I could get something similar  and did not have to bring shoes with


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

HI everyone its been awhile since I have been on the boards and w/ our upcoming trip I have made a few visits to the boards. I thought I would pop in and see what changes have been made, I haven't had a chance to read this thread yet but let me know what if any updates need to be made to the 1st post.


----------



## lnh'smom

princssdisnygina said:


> In May they were still there.  They also have the silver ones with the multi-color gems on them.



Flip flops? Cool! DD will love those


----------



## supersuperwendy

We went to the disney store yesterday and they have a new Belle dress that is beautiful! It has a hoop for the skirt to make it fuller.  It's about $150 and would be perfect for BBB!  I wonder if they are selling it at WDW?  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## TaraZ

supersuperwendy said:


> We went to the disney store yesterday and they have a new Belle dress that is beautiful! It has a hoop for the skirt to make it fuller.  It's about $150 and would be perfect for BBB!  I wonder if they are selling it at WDW?  It's gorgeous!!!



Any pictures?  If not I'll have to make a trip to the Disney Store to check it out ASAP!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Hey there
I'm sure its alreayd been ask, but i can't seem to find the answer.. 

We are doing the crown package.. and my daughter wants the bun style Hair, but does not like to jeweled crown...  
Can she pick something else.. like maybe a hair extensions to wear a differnt day.. or a mickey clip??


----------



## supersuperwendy

TaraZ said:


> Any pictures?  If not I'll have to make a trip to the Disney Store to check it out ASAP!



No! I'm such an idiot! I should've used my phone to take a picture!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Hey there
> I'm sure its alreayd been ask, but i can't seem to find the answer..
> 
> We are doing the crown package.. and my daughter wants the bun style Hair, but does not like to jeweled crown...
> Can she pick something else.. like maybe a hair extensions to wear a differnt day.. or a mickey clip??



My daughter recently wanted the Diva but wanted a tiara rather then the barrettes and they said that was fine.  I had to pay for the tiara, but that was ok and they still gave us the barrettes for later use!  Just tell your FGM in training!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

supersuperwendy said:


> My daughter recently wanted the Diva but wanted a tiara rather then the barrettes and they said that was fine.  I had to pay for the tiara, but that was ok and they still gave us the barrettes for later use!  Just tell your FGM in training!



Sorry another question.. 
The princess diva is it just like the bun with the hair extension over it?

so if i was to take of the extension it would look the bun style?? 

If it is the case can we do the princess diva and if the extension is bothering her i can take it off?? and her hair will still look nice?

I don't know if any of that makes since to you...


----------



## derncare

Well, we have a once in a lifetime trip planned to WDW in November for 2 weeks.  I have an appointment for my sweet 4 year old at BBB on the night of the MVMCP.  She has a gorgeous custom made dress to wear.  All was right in the world till she did this:






Here's a better pic of her before:






And after:







Now she has no hair!  lol  Can she still do the BBB?  Can they do hair extentions?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

O my!!! 
I would have cried if my dd had done that.. 

I'd like to know the answer tho


----------



## princessmom29

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Sorry another question..
> The princess diva is it just like the bun with the hair extension over it?
> 
> so if i was to take of the extension it would look the bun style??
> 
> If it is the case can we do the princess diva and if the extension is bothering her i can take it off?? and her hair will still look nice?
> 
> I don't know if any of that makes since to you...


 not going to work, sorry. The extension is a ponytail holder so they put it on after they put the hair.They  braid thier real hair and sort of roll it up underneath to hide it. You can't take it down without taking it all the way down.


----------



## derncare

Lorilais_mommie said:


> O my!!!
> I would have cried if my dd had done that..
> 
> I'd like to know the answer tho



You have NO IDEA.  I cried for hours!  I was so upset with her!  Now I am just patiently waiting for it to grow back!  lol


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

derncare said:


> You have NO IDEA.  I cried for hours!  I was so upset with her!  Now I am just patiently waiting for it to grow back!  lol



My DH thinks I have a weird attachment I have to my DD hair.. 
He says "after all its her hair.. let her cut it all off." 
I'm just happy when DH said that she cried & said.. "I don't want to be a boy!" 
He tried to explain how much fun it is to have short hair and she cried even louder.. (thats my girl!)   
Men.. they just don't understand..   

But just in case i'm off to put up all the scissors...
Hope you have a better day  derncare


----------



## jenseib

supersuperwendy said:


> We went to the disney store yesterday and they have a new Belle dress that is beautiful! It has a hoop for the skirt to make it fuller.  It's about $150 and would be perfect for BBB!  I wonder if they are selling it at WDW?  It's gorgeous!!!



No. That isn't the same one. Usually Disney Store carries different ones.



Lorilais_mommie said:


> Hey there
> I'm sure its alreayd been ask, but i can't seem to find the answer..
> 
> We are doing the crown package.. and my daughter wants the bun style Hair, but does not like to jeweled crown...
> Can she pick something else.. like maybe a hair extensions to wear a differnt day.. or a mickey clip??



The micky clip comes with it. If you want something else, you can get it, but you'll have to pay most likely. They do sell the extensions in the park as well.




Lorilais_mommie said:


> Sorry another question..
> The princess diva is it just like the bun with the hair extension over it?
> 
> so if i was to take of the extension it would look the bun style??
> 
> If it is the case can we do the princess diva and if the extension is bothering her i can take it off?? and her hair will still look nice?
> 
> I don't know if any of that makes since to you...



No it's a braid rolled up.



derncare said:


> Well, we have a once in a lifetime trip planned to WDW in November for 2 weeks.  I have an appointment for my sweet 4 year old at BBB on the night of the MVMCP.  She has a gorgeous custom made dress to wear.  All was right in the world till she did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic of her before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she has no hair!  lol  Can she still do the BBB?  Can they do hair extentions?



They won't be able to do one of the styles, but may be able to add pixie dust or do something like the cool dude and add a tiara.


----------



## +Rosetta+

derncare said:


> Well, we have a once in a lifetime trip planned to WDW in November for 2 weeks.  I have an appointment for my sweet 4 year old at BBB on the night of the MVMCP.  She has a gorgeous custom made dress to wear.  All was right in the world till she did this
> Now she has no hair!  lol  Can she still do the BBB?  Can they do hair extentions?



Can you get some of her hair in to a little ponytail on the top of her head? if you can get it into a little pony, the FGITs can probably still do a Diva with it ^_^ You'd be surprised how little hair you need to do the Diva as long as there is a ponytail to anchor it to. I wouldn't give up hope just yet.

If not, she could do a "cool dudette" (aka a cool dude) with the colors and sparkles if she likes the idea of that. I'd love to see a princess rock that look, they can even make custom colors like purple and pink for her  Since her hair is so light it would show up amazing in her hair too.


----------



## cheyandrew7

I was wondering how long it takes at BBB cuz what i was wanting to do is do my daughter's BBB and then eat a late Breakfast at the CRT? We are doing her BBB at the castle and we will be doing the Crown package.


----------



## princssdisnygina

cheyandrew7 said:


> I was wondering how long it takes at BBB cuz what i was wanting to do is do my daughter's BBB and then eat a late Breakfast at the CRT? We are doing her BBB at the castle and we will be doing the Crown package.



Typically plan on 45-60 mins.  If you are one of the first ones in that morning it may be a little less but it is better to over estimate than under. Give it an hour.


----------



## coleykross

Hello  I was wondering if anyone could tell me if they are still taking pictures in the Town Square Exposition Hall. I think I remember seeing that they are now having character meet and greet now that toontown started construction. Where can you go for pictures now after BBB? 
THank you!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

coleykross said:


> Hello  I was wondering if anyone could tell me if they are still taking pictures in the Town Square Exposition Hall. I think I remember seeing that they are now having character meet and greet now that toontown started construction. Where can you go for pictures now after BBB?
> THank you!!



The pictures are now taken in Tinkerbells Treasure shop just outside of the castle.  Its the shop where all the princess costumes and toys are.  If you come out of BBB and keep walking the shop will be on your left.


----------



## coleykross

Thank you !!!


----------



## mom of 3 blondes

Hi.  Does anyone have any pics of the pop star hairstyle?  My daughters are thinking of doing this style because the bun was too tight last time?  I want them to be comfortable so they actually keep the hair in.....  Oh well.
thanks in advance.


----------



## sebastian75_99

I recently made BBB ressies for our visit in November. I asked about the "cool dude" for my son and they told me it would be discontinued soon and a "knight" package was being added for little boys. They did not know the exact price, but thought it would run about the same as the Pirate League prices. They told me he would get a knight hairdo and a shield and a sword. I booked it for my son so he wouldn't feel left out and I did not want to do both BBB and Pirate League in the same visit. I just wanted to share this info with everyone. I also have a question. My daughter has the same issues with the disney store dresses being uncomfortable and itchy. Are the dresses sold in the BBB more comfortable/ less scratchy?


----------



## jenseib

sebastian75_99 said:


> I recently made BBB ressies for our visit in November. I asked about the "cool dude" for my son and they told me it would be discontinued soon and a "knight" package was being added for little boys. They did not know the exact price, but thought it would run about the same as the Pirate League prices. They told me he would get a knight hairdo and a shield and a sword. I booked it for my son so he wouldn't feel left out and I did not want to do both BBB and Pirate League in the same visit. I just wanted to share this info with everyone. I also have a question. My daughter has the same issues with the disney store dresses being uncomfortable and itchy. Are the dresses sold in the BBB more comfortable/ less scratchy?



I have read on the BBB DisneyLAND thread that the package was 13.95 there. Not sure if that is accurate or the same as WDW.


----------



## F.G.I.Training

jenseib said:


> I have read on the BBB DisneyLAND thread that the package was 13.95 there. Not sure if that is accurate or the same as WDW.



The cool dude package will be replaced with with the "Knights Package". This package will include a hair style similar to the cool dude hair but with a few extras for the boys. A sword and a sheild will be given to the boys as well. The package will cost 12.95 and will not in no way be anything like the Pirates league.


----------



## chasinglibras

F.G.I.Training said:


> The cool dude package will be replaced with with the "Knights Package". This package will include a hair style similar to the cool dude hair but with a few extras for the boys. A sword and a sheild will be given to the boys as well. The package will cost 12.95 and will not in no way be anything like the Pirates league.



That sounds fun for the boys!!  Any idea when the Knights Package will start?  We'll be there in December and already have BBB booked for DD (her second time, she loved it so much the first time!!)  DS would love getting a sword & shield.


----------



## princessreilly

I don't know if this has already been asked or not, but are there any Rapunzel costumes at BBB?


----------



## buzzmom3

So excited!  I booked my DD for 12/13!  We are both so excited!


----------



## princssdisnygina

princessreilly said:


> I don't know if this has already been asked or not, but are there any Rapunzel costumes at BBB?



Not sure?  They are at the Disney Store so I am guessing if they aren't yet they will be soon!


----------



## DBurdette

I think i want to do downtown disney for bb boutique but is  the castle exerpience better?  just wanted opinions.  We have a free day in which we won't go to a park and thought the downtown would be easier.


----------



## princssdisnygina

DBurdette said:


> I think i want to do downtown disney for bb boutique but is  the castle exerpience better?  just wanted opinions.  We have a free day in which we won't go to a park and thought the downtown would be easier.



The DTD one is less busy since it is quite the experience to become a princess in the castle.  BUT... the kids like to be in the parks while they are dressed up, I think it makes it more magical for them.  Getting it done on a free day and go where?  The big deal is the experience then being called a princess by cast members.  Most like to do it first thing upon arrival in the MK so they can be a princess all day!


----------



## sher92

We are leaving for Disney this Thursday and are so excited!  We got ressie's for CRT Friday morning for breakfast for my DD3, but unfortunately, BBB at MK was completely booked for that morning.  So, I made a reservation for her at the BBB in Downtown Disney the night before.  My question is, will her hair last through the night so it's still done for her big breakfast with the princesses?  Or is this a waste of time/money?

Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

sher92 said:


> We are leaving for Disney this Thursday and are so excited!  We got ressie's for CRT Friday morning for breakfast for my DD3, but unfortunately, BBB at MK was completely booked for that morning.  So, I made a reservation for her at the BBB in Downtown Disney the night before.  My question is, will her hair last through the night so it's still done for her big breakfast with the princesses?  Or is this a waste of time/money?
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on how she sleeps and also what style she gets.  The pixie dust (glitter) they put in their hair will wear off so maybe you bring your own?  But if she gets the princess style just take the tiara our carefully and spray the hair down before she goes to sleep.  They put plenty of gel and stuff in it that I have seen a lot of girls wear it for 2 days.  Maybe ask them to put a little extra in?  I think it will be fine!


----------



## CinderelliT

No recent pics?  I love looking at other people's pics of this.

We are taking my DD for her birthday in a couple of days!  I've ordered a Tiana dress from the Disney store and a deluxe Belle from ebay - but Belle hasn't made it to our house yet.  So I suppose Tiana is going to win out that battle.

My DD's fav in the past has been Cindy, but she's been cast to the side since Tiana came along.  We have always wanted to do the BBB, but she was too young before.  When she was 2 we would dress her up at home and I would pull her hair up in a bun and spay the glitter in it that you get at halloweentime from Wal-Mart.  I bought a little tiara there at Disney, and it was perfect.  People would always stop and asked if we had it done at BBB, so I guess it looked cute.  
Here are some pics:















And after a sweaty day:





I can't wait to do the real thing!


----------



## jenseib

Your little girl is adorable. Please do share lots of pics of her when you get back.


----------



## erikawolf2004

sebastian75_99 said:


> I recently made BBB ressies for our visit in November. I asked about the "cool dude" for my son and they told me it would be discontinued soon and a "knight" package was being added for little boys. They did not know the exact price, but thought it would run about the same as the Pirate League prices. They told me he would get a knight hairdo and a shield and a sword. I booked it for my son so he wouldn't feel left out and I did not want to do both BBB and Pirate League in the same visit. I just wanted to share this info with everyone. I also have a question. My daughter has the same issues with the disney store dresses being uncomfortable and itchy. Are the dresses sold in the BBB more comfortable/ less scratchy?



My dd got the Ariel dress last year while in DW and it was very itchy, she ended up wearing a tee under it and then still complained...not sure if they are all like that.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Thanks to everyone on here, you have all helped A LOT!
I just wanted to clarify that there will be 2 FGM working on dd right? nails and hair? She is making thank you cards as we speak, will put their tips in them. 
Oh wow, just looked down and she coloured Cinderella's face black. Lovely.


----------



## mollybug2

I am taking my daughter to the BBB in DTD for her first visit in November. Then we will go to Epcot and the princess meal in Norway.

Anyway... I was told to bring her comb and brush with us. Any other tips for newbies?


----------



## lnh'smom

mollybug2 said:


> I am taking my daughter to the BBB in DTD for her first visit in November. Then we will go to Epcot and the princess meal in Norway.
> 
> Anyway... I was told to bring her comb and brush with us. Any other tips for newbies?



I was also obviously told to bring my DD's comb and brush and when I told her FGIT to let me know when she was ready for it, she said, don't worry about it! We have a comb for her that we will use. That was last Sept. She has another appt in Dec and again, they told us to bring the comb and brush. We will bring them of course, just curious to see if they will use ours this time or theirs again or what. Anyone else have thoughts or experiences?


----------



## lilys.mom

Thinking about BBB for my dd4 in March. Like most on here I need some dresses that arent itchy...which are the best to get I saw they have authentic parks dresses on disney store. I also stumbled across these on Etsy...which I am starting to like because they are so different....


http://www.etsy.com/listing/56549879/alice-in-wonderland-retro-apron-dress

http://www.etsy.com/listing/55022214/belle-princess-dress-from-lover-dovers

http://www.etsy.com/listing/56988793/sale-only-39-dollars-snow-white-inspired

http://www.etsy.com/listing/56988746/belle-princess-tutu-dress-from-lover

http://www.etsy.com/listing/56988683/cinderella-princess-tutu-dress-from


----------



## tpimental

My DD has an appointment in Oct during our trip...sadly, she cut her own hair a month ago and now has a short hair cut.  Her hair is wavy/curly as well.  

I am wondering what in the world they can/will do with her hair.  I am so bummed she won't have a royal updo like I had hoped.  

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## cheyandrew7

CinderelliT said:


> No recent pics?  I love looking at other people's pics of this.
> 
> We are taking my DD for her birthday in a couple of days!  I've ordered a Tiana dress from the Disney store and a deluxe Belle from ebay - but Belle hasn't made it to our house yet.  So I suppose Tiana is going to win out that battle.
> 
> My DD's fav in the past has been Cindy, but she's been cast to the side since Tiana came along.  We have always wanted to do the BBB, but she was too young before.  When she was 2 we would dress her up at home and I would pull her hair up in a bun and spay the glitter in it that you get at halloweentime from Wal-Mart.  I bought a little tiara there at Disney, and it was perfect.  People would always stop and asked if we had it done at BBB, so I guess it looked cute.
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a sweaty day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to do the real thing!






your pictures are great i just love them


----------



## mistydoodles

Does anyone have a current picture of the Princess Tiana dress and accessories that are available at BBB? My daughter is really considering getting this costume when we go in February. Thanks!!


----------



## CinderelliT

Thanks!  I am a photographer and LOVE taking pictures.  At some point in the next couple of days, I am going to hi-jack this thread with all the pics from our BBB experience.  Most of it was good, but we had a few bumps along the way.

We also brought in our own comb and brush and the FGIT looked at it and said she would use her own comb.  LOL!  I guess it wasn't what she wanted.

The Tiana dress in the parks is GORGEOUS!  I almost bought it for DD, but she liked the one at the Disney store better.  I don't have a pic of the park one, but in these you can see the other.  We bought the crown and wand at BBB, and she loved them.  They were very cute.  The Tiana crown was a little too big for DD's head, and kept slipping off.  I finally had to go get some bobby pins and try to get it to stay on myself.  Also, her dress was a little too big.  My DD is more like a Pooh Bear than a Princess, and we have to get her everything sized up to go over her belly (Just like her Mama!).  Well, we got a crinoline to go under this one - it's like a slip as it has a bodice on it too - it keeps it from being itchy and makes it poof, and it was still too long.  I took the straps up before we went, and ended up taking rubber bands with the help of the FGIT and pulled up sections of the skirt so she wouldn't trip.  This one was actually roomy enough that I could have gotten away with a smaller size.  

She got a lot of attention though, and Tiana and Prince Naveen LOVED this dress b/c it tells their story on the bottom in the glitter pics.  They gave her a little extra attention b/c of it.

As soon as I get more pics uploaded, I'll post them on here.


----------



## mikat

CinderelliT said:


> And after a sweaty day:



I *love* this photo!  Such a great shot, you are a very talented photographer!  You did a wonderful job with her hair, and I'm sure she'll enjoy BBB as well.


----------



## wlwilliams9

buzzmom3 said:


> So excited! I booked my DD for 12/13! We are both so excited!


 

We'll be there on 12/13 too!


----------



## wlwilliams9

princessreilly said:


> I don't know if this has already been asked or not, but are there any Rapunzel costumes at BBB?


 

I'm wondering the same!  Hopefully by the time we do BBB in Dec. they will be available!


----------



## mistydoodles

CinderelliT said:


> Thanks!  I am a photographer and LOVE taking pictures.  At some point in the next couple of days, I am going to hi-jack this thread with all the pics from our BBB experience.  Most of it was good, but we had a few bumps along the way.
> 
> We also brought in our own comb and brush and the FGIT looked at it and said she would use her own comb.  LOL!  I guess it wasn't what she wanted.
> 
> The Tiana dress in the parks is GORGEOUS!  I almost bought it for DD, but she liked the one at the Disney store better.  I don't have a pic of the park one, but in these you can see the other.  We bought the crown and wand at BBB, and she loved them.  They were very cute.  The Tiana crown was a little too big for DD's head, and kept slipping off.  I finally had to go get some bobby pins and try to get it to stay on myself.  Also, her dress was a little too big.  My DD is more like a Pooh Bear than a Princess, and we have to get her everything sized up to go over her belly (Just like her Mama!).  Well, we got a crinoline to go under this one - it's like a slip as it has a bodice on it too - it keeps it from being itchy and makes it poof, and it was still too long.  I took the straps up before we went, and ended up taking rubber bands with the help of the FGIT and pulled up sections of the skirt so she wouldn't trip.  This one was actually roomy enough that I could have gotten away with a smaller size.
> 
> She got a lot of attention though, and Tiana and Prince Naveen LOVED this dress b/c it tells their story on the bottom in the glitter pics.  They gave her a little extra attention b/c of it.
> 
> As soon as I get more pics uploaded, I'll post them on here.



Your daughter looks absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing the picture. I will have to check out the Disney store before our trip.


----------



## SalandJeff

CinderelliT said:


> Thanks!  I am a photographer and LOVE taking pictures....



Your photos are beautiful.  Love the pics on your website also - I wish you lived near me, so I could bring dd in!

I really love this one.  How do you get the background in B&W with the subject in color?  Is it software (if so, which)?  TIA


----------



## mamaprincess

Disney Store online is has free shipping plus $10 off costumes for any moms who want to get there dresses before there trip.


----------



## jenseib

The $10 off ends today though, and I don't think there selction is al lthat good right now. 
I am so mad about the free shipping though. I just ordered Disney luggage yesterday and paid for the shipping!


----------



## mom2cinderella

We went on 9/25 and did the Castle package.   DD only had one FGM - Margarita - who was wonderful!  I don't think she used the brush we brought, I think she just used a big pink comb.  We were told to allow 2 hours for the package but I'm pretty sure we were done with the photo part of the package by 1:30.  

I was hoping DD would choose the Princess Bun, but no such luck.  I think the Diva hairstyle is hideous but hey, it was her day and she got to pick what she wanted.  

Of course she wanted to dress like her favorite 





At the parade, Ariel was excited to see her:





And she had a WONDERFUL meet n greet with Ariel shortly after the parade:





DD absolutely loved everything about her BBB experience.  If we get a chance to do it again, I would probably skip the Castle package and bring an outfit from home.  [We ended up with a wand we bought the day before and a crown she will never wear.]


----------



## Suz725

is there an updated picture for the dresses or are they still the same as they were in the 2007 picture? I didn't read through all 126 pages


----------



## mamaprincess

jenseib said:


> The $10 off ends today though, and I don't think there selction is al lthat good right now.
> I am so mad about the free shipping though. I just ordered Disney luggage yesterday and paid for the shipping!



Thanks for the heads up about the $10 off ending today. I'd better purchase today.  I was waiting for the free shipping and sale to overlap. The selection still looks good from what I see.  Still lots of sizes and variety.  They also have the Rapunzle dress and accessories already.  Very cute.


----------



## CinderelliT

These are awesome pics!  Love Ariel's face!  My DD liked the diva hairstyle too in Pink   But pink is her favorite color, so it made her happy!

I have yet to load my pics into photobucket yet - Hopefully in the next couple of days.

The pics taken by disney as part of the package are finally in my photopass account.  Some of them are ?? and hysterically funny, but some are just gorgeous as well.  I can't wait for my disk to come in.  I did a photopass share with a few other people, so it's going to be a few weeks still.

I think the Disney store has Rapunzel costumes online - but I didn't see any in the parks yet.  I was just there on Sat.

And I use Adobe Photoshop to edit my pictures.  I think you can do the "color splash" pics online with photobucket and picnic software too.  Those are free, so check them out first. 

And if you don't mind - I'll leave you guys with these pics.  Kenzie's hair stayed put through 2 days of parks, rain, sleeping, and swimming!  I had to hairspray it a little on our last day, but it held up well.  Here she is the day we got home in our studio and in an Aurora dress from the Disney store.  I have to say that I like the short dresses.  They are good for walking around in the parks.  Now I'm kicking myself for not getting some of the ballet princess costumes when they were on clearance.
















And my favorite!!!


----------



## mom2cinderella

Suz725 said:


> is there an updated picture for the dresses or are they still the same as they were in the 2007 picture? I didn't read through all 126 pages



They are definitely not the same but I don't know if there are updated photos anywhere.   I totally forgot to take pics while I was there and it was so crowded I probably couldn't have anyway.


----------



## CinderelliT

Next time I go, I'll try to take pics of the costumes.  It'll be in Nov. though.

When we went to the BBB, my appt was for 1:20 in the afternoon b/c that was all I could get.  It was not the best time to go.  My kids were exhausted at that point.  They were also EXTREMELY backed up.  The lady told us around 1:15 that there was no point in checking in for another 45 mins.  But we were so tired that I told her we would just wait.  It was not the best experience.  DS had a meltdown and we cancelled his appt, and DH had to leave with him.  DD fell asleep on the bench and did not want to be woken up when it was her turn.  She also was really upset that DH left and kept asking for her Daddy.


























After almost an hour, we were finally called to go to the changing rooms:
They didn't hang her dress up or anything.  I was hoping for a little more surprise for her. 










Waiting...





Waiting...





And more waiting...





The whole ordeal took us over 3 hrs   It did not go as well as planned, but DD was happy in the end.  If we do this again, it will be in the morning!! 

One of the FGIT was really good at convincing her to go back to get started.  When we woke her up, she was really upset and I thought after all of that waiting that we were going to have to cancel her appt to.  But this lady started showing her the make up and all sorts of things and got her going.  




































More up in a bit...


----------



## lilys.mom

Love the pics...so cute

I ordered DD the cinderella dress of disney store with the 10 off and free shipping going to make an appointment for March...but what if she gets there and wants on of their dresses and we decide to do the big package...can we once we make an appointment change what we want done when we get there? Can the dressed be seen when you go in???????
Thanks!


----------



## CinderelliT

Yes and Yes.  The wardrobe looking thing that I posted a picture of has a sample of all of the dresses that they have for sale, along with the shoes and other accessories.  My DD decided on a Tiana tiara and wand that they had on display.  They don't get you the display one, but have a stock in the back that they pull from.  

The packages can change.  We upgraded to include getting her nails painted, and we cancelled our son's appt on the spot.  They were very accomodating!


----------



## CinderelliT

She kept smooshing her nose with this.  She didn't understand that she didn't have to hold it so close! 










Our big reveal was sadly not that exciting.  Kenzie kept asking where daddy was and could care less about how she looked 






And darn it - I wasn't fast enough to get this in focus - but the photopass guy did.  I can't wait for my disk to come in.






She was happy though with the final product!


----------



## lilys.mom

CinderelliT said:


> She kept smooshing her nose with this.  She didn't understand that she didn't have to hold it so close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our big reveal was sadly not that exciting.  Kenzie kept asking where daddy was and could care less about how she looked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And darn it - I wasn't fast enough to get this in focus - but the photopass guy did.  I can't wait for my disk to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was happy though with the final product!



Awesome Thanks...I can so see my DD getting there and seeing all the dresses and deciding she needs one of theirs instead of one we brought!

Great Pics...your DD was a trooper! That is a lot of waiting!


----------



## crostorfer

Anyone have pics of the Rapunzel dress? Does it look like the one they have advertised at the Disney Store? I would love to see one on, I caught just a glimpse of a little girl wearing one when we were exiting the park last week, I would love to get another look at it.


----------



## lilys.mom

crostorfer said:


> Anyone have pics of the Rapunzel dress? Does it look like the one they have advertised at the Disney Store? I would love to see one on, I caught just a glimpse of a little girl wearing one when we were exiting the park last week, I would love to get another look at it.



I have seen it in the Disney store outlet..but dont really remember much about it..but I am sure it is purple...sorry I cant be much more help


----------



## jenseib

crostorfer said:


> Anyone have pics of the Rapunzel dress? Does it look like the one they have advertised at the Disney Store? I would love to see one on, I caught just a glimpse of a little girl wearing one when we were exiting the park last week, I would love to get another look at it.



Last I heard , it wasn't out at the parks yet. But that might've changed now.


----------



## mamaprincess

Lily's mom, your daughter is the cutest little princess!

To anyone considering taking their dress with them, *Disney Store on line is having a 25% off select costumes plus free shipping*.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

I've been looking at this thread for the past hour! I'm getting so excited!!...for my daughter of course...hehehe.

When do you parents take your kids to get this done? When the park first opens? (there is one in the park right? and DTD?) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jenseib

Disney_Mom333 said:


> I've been looking at this thread for the past hour! I'm getting so excited!!...for my daughter of course...hehehe.
> 
> When do you parents take your kids to get this done? When the park first opens? (there is one in the park right? and DTD?)
> 
> Thanks in advance



You need to make an appointment. Sometimes you can only get whats available, or you can look to see where it will fit in your day the best.


----------



## CinderelliT

I told yall I was going to take over the thread with pics.  Sorry!  Everyone else's pics helped me so much to know what I was going to expect.  Here are a few of the photopass ones.































Okay.  I'm done.  Promise.


----------



## Silver76

I've been going over this thread, and I have to thank you all for the great pictures.  But I'm curious, my daughter is a HUGE Ariel nut, and we are heading to the BBB in early December (appointment made already - although a little scared of our 1pm tme now!), and I noticed in the most recent pictures they don't appear to have the Ariel gloves/purse set... is that discontinued?  Or was it just not visible in the pictures??

Thanks!

(ps - my first post on the boards, and I hope I did this right?)


----------



## jenseib

Silver76 said:


> I've been going over this thread, and I have to thank you all for the great pictures.  But I'm curious, my daughter is a HUGE Ariel nut, and we are heading to the BBB in early December (appointment made already - although a little scared of our 1pm tme now!), and I noticed in the most recent pictures they don't appear to have the Ariel gloves/purse set... is that discontinued?  Or was it just not visible in the pictures??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (ps - my first post on the boards, and I hope I did this right?)



I don't know if I have ever seen gloves and a purse as part of the assessories. I could be wrong though.


----------



## queenvickitoria

Maybe a stupid question, but can adult do this too?


----------



## princssdisnygina

queenvickitoria said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but can adult do this too?



ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## twinkie567

Does anyone have pictures or descriptions of the shoes?  I am specifically wondering about the Ariel ones.  I got my daughter the Ariel dress at the Disney Store, but all the princess shoes there are plastic heels.  Last year my daughter got sleeping beauty shoes at the BBB that were a slip-on ballet style.  I am hoping that they have similiar ones for Ariel in the parks, so we can avoid the uncomfortable plastic heels.  My daughter is a shoe diva, and wouldn't be caught dead in a dress and sneakers!


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

twinkie567 said:


> Does anyone have pictures or descriptions of the shoes?  I am specifically wondering about the Ariel ones.  I got my daughter the Ariel dress at the Disney Store, but all the princess shoes there are plastic heels.  Last year my daughter got sleeping beauty shoes at the BBB that were a slip-on ballet style.  I am hoping that they have similiar ones for Ariel in the parks, so we can avoid the uncomfortable plastic heels.  My daughter is a shoe diva, and wouldn't be caught dead in a dress and sneakers!



They have different colored flip flops that are cute (sorry no pics) and then mary jane type sparkly shoes.


----------



## princssdisnygina

twinkie567 said:


> Does anyone have pictures or descriptions of the shoes?  I am specifically wondering about the Ariel ones.  I got my daughter the Ariel dress at the Disney Store, but all the princess shoes there are plastic heels.  Last year my daughter got sleeping beauty shoes at the BBB that were a slip-on ballet style.  I am hoping that they have similiar ones for Ariel in the parks, so we can avoid the uncomfortable plastic heels.  My daughter is a shoe diva, and wouldn't be caught dead in a dress and sneakers!



look on disneydirect.com.  They have theme park outfits on there with the shoes.


----------



## jenseib

From what I have seen in the past, and it's been awhile, the shoes are not all that comfy. Alot of people bring a comfy yet pretty shoe along with them.


----------



## mommy4

My daughter is finally 3, so this is the year for BBB.  We have a first of the morning appointment at the castle for her and 1 of her brothers who is going to become a knight!  
She is Ethiopian, so has very tight, frizzy curls and I was planning a tight braid up-do for the week.  When I spoke with the CM who made our appointment she said the people at BBB will work with it.  Does this sound right or should I try to bring her with her hair down?  I don't mind if they just add accessories and pixie dust and don't really touch the hair, but I just want to make sure that this CM was right.
Thanks!


----------



## discott71

I currently have a 3pm BBB booked for my 2 daughters.  I've been reading that they can get pretty backed up and now I'm getting worried.  We will not be at any parks earlier that day.  We will be coming in for our BBB appt. followed by a 4:25 CRT dinner ressie and MVMCP that evening.  When I booked this at the 180 day mark they told me that would be enough time.  We're just doing the basic package and bringing our own costumes.  Will we be ok time wise?

Also, I've been looking for Belle's red Christmas dress and found on e-bay, but I wasn't sure if they would be updating them in the parks.  Should I wait to buy?

TIA!!


----------



## jenseib

mommy4 said:


> My daughter is finally 3, so this is the year for BBB.  We have a first of the morning appointment at the castle for her and 1 of her brothers who is going to become a knight!
> She is Ethiopian, so has very tight, frizzy curls and I was planning a tight braid up-do for the week.  When I spoke with the CM who made our appointment she said the people at BBB will work with it.  Does this sound right or should I try to bring her with her hair down?  I don't mind if they just add accessories and pixie dust and don't really touch the hair, but I just want to make sure that this CM was right.
> Thanks!



What style is she getting? If it is anything but a bun you probably wil lbe fine as they braid the hair before doing the other two.



discott71 said:


> I currently have a 3pm BBB booked for my 2 daughters.  I've been reading that they can get pretty backed up and now I'm getting worried.  We will not be at any parks earlier that day.  We will be coming in for our BBB appt. followed by a 4:25 CRT dinner ressie and MVMCP that evening.  When I booked this at the 180 day mark they told me that would be enough time.  We're just doing the basic package and bringing our own costumes.  Will we be ok time wise?
> 
> Also, I've been looking for Belle's red Christmas dress and found on e-bay, but I wasn't sure if they would be updating them in the parks.  Should I wait to buy?
> 
> TIA!!



All you can do is tell them when you check in that you have an ADR at CRT. But I think it will be cutting it very close. You could see if yo could get an earlier in the day appointment there or at DTD.


----------



## discott71

jenseib said:


> All you can do is tell them when you check in that you have an ADR at CRT. But I think it will be cutting it very close. You could see if yo could get an earlier in the day appointment there or at DTD.



I think I may scrap the whole thing....am I crazy to do so or should I keep it.  My oldest DD8 could really care less, but my DD5 is pretty excited.  I just hate the idea of rushing!


----------



## jenseib

discott71 said:


> I think I may scrap the whole thing....am I crazy to do so or should I keep it.  My oldest DD8 could really care less, but my DD5 is pretty excited.  I just hate the idea of rushing!



I would ask the girls if they wanted to do it or not. If they don't, cancel it, if not, you can try to get in earlier by walking up, or try calling DTD. or ask when you get there if you will be out in time?


----------



## lindsey

We took my granddaughter last month to BBB at MK.  She absolutely loved every minute.
Here is a pic of before and later when she met Cinderella


----------



## mom2my2gr8kids

discott71 said:


> I think I may scrap the whole thing....am I crazy to do so or should I keep it.  My oldest DD8 could really care less, but my DD5 is pretty excited.  I just hate the idea of rushing!



Don't cancel!!!!  They are awesome!  We had an ADR at Chef Mickey and they literally did everything they could to get us there in time!  They even called over to Chef Mickey to tell them we were at BBB and would be a few minutes late .. we actually got there right on time!  I was soooo happy with BBB that I wrote a thank you note and dropped it off the next day!  Just tell them you have an ADR and they will do their best!


----------



## misch88

mommy4 said:


> My daughter is finally 3, so this is the year for BBB.  We have a first of the morning appointment at the castle for her and 1 of her brothers who is going to become a knight!
> She is Ethiopian, so has very tight, frizzy curls and I was planning a tight braid up-do for the week.  When I spoke with the CM who made our appointment she said the people at BBB will work with it.  Does this sound right or should I try to bring her with her hair down?  I don't mind if they just add accessories and pixie dust and don't really touch the hair, but I just want to make sure that this CM was right.
> Thanks!



The CM is correct, your daughter can still have her hair done. I was a FGIT on the DCP and we did braided styles all of the time. If she has microbraids they can still do it, if she has several larger braids it can still be done albeit not as easily as the microbraids. With them she can have any style, I know I did all three when the princess had small braids. If they are larger braids I would recommend a style other than the fairytale. If you would like to leave her hair down, it can still be done and will look absolutely beautiful, my favorite then is the fairytale. They have hair products that work on all types of hair and a stronger one for those tough hairs to get down. I think you should definitely still go and your daughter will love it no matter what. Enjoy!


----------



## Jenn4615

lilys.mom said:


> Thinking about BBB for my dd4 in March. Like most on here I need some dresses that arent itchy...which are the best to get I saw they have authentic parks dresses on disney store. I also stumbled across these on Etsy...which I am starting to like because they are so different....
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/56549879/alice-in-wonderland-retro-apron-dress
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/55022214/belle-princess-dress-from-lover-dovers
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/56988793/sale-only-39-dollars-snow-white-inspired
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/56988746/belle-princess-tutu-dress-from-lover
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/56988683/cinderella-princess-tutu-dress-from



I have bought from her..> HER DRESSES ARE AMAZING! The quality is to die for! U will love it!


----------



## MissMadisonMouse

Hi all, 
I was wondering if I could purchase just the crown that is used in the Fairy Tale Princess package or is that available exclusively through having an appointment and package booked? What about the nail polish that is used?  If so, does anyone know the price of these items?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## princssdisnygina

MissMadisonMouse said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if I could purchase just the crown that is used in the Fairy Tale Princess package or is that available exclusively through having an appointment and package booked? What about the nail polish that is used?  If so, does anyone know the price of these items?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You can get any of that all over Disney but a great place to buy those things are at Downtown Disney just outside of the BBB where they have everything they use there.


----------



## jenseib

World of Disney at DTD


----------



## crostorfer

Mousegear at Epcot has the hair accessories and the costumes as well.


----------



## tink52937

Hi,
I have an appt at 8 am in the Castle. How long will it take from start to finish, I was told 2 hours, but that seems like a long time.
Also where do they take the photos? Do we have to walk to the front of the park, for some reason I remember it being up there. 

Jenseib, I know you have gone to the Castle, I am hoping you remember how long it took?
Also I was thinking of bringing a dress with us since I was told Tiana was hard to get. We can still get her picture taken after right?

Thanks in advance,
Traci


----------



## jenseib

We had a later appointment, (11:30, I think) and with out going back to my notes, I think they ran about 20 minutes or so behind. Then it should only take about 45 minutes once she's seated. Since you have a first thing appointment, I would think it would be no longer than an hour tops, but probably more like 30 minutes. Which package are you doing? If you are picking a dress, it may take a bit longer...more like 40-60 minutes.
I have not been there since they moved the photoshoot, but I think it is now in Tinkerbelles treasures. You have to wait your turn, and those with packages that include the photoshoot are first. But you can come back at any time during the day if you want and try it. It depends on the photographer. Some might be quick, and some take there time. We actually went back later and had pictures with my DH added, since he wasn't around when we first went.
We actually didn't do much in MK that day other than taking pictures and BBB. We arrived about an hour before the appointment and went up mainstreet taking photopass photos, then checked in, waited, and then worked our way up mainstreet to get the photoshoot, again getting more photopass pics. After that we did meet and greets with several characters in the area while we waited for DH to meet up with us. We went back did more photos with him, came out to watch the afternoon parade and then we left for our 4 something ADR at 1900 PF.  The original plan was to head back to MK after that, but DD wanted to go back and swim.  So we headed back to Pop, I pinned her hair up, and then she went swimming with DH and I went back to MK for about 2 hours. 
The day was really all about BBB for us, and though I was disappointed we didn't do more, I wouldn't have traded it for the world either.
WE are planning to go in Dec for her b-day. I have a BBB at 10:4- and CRT fro 4:15. I really don't expect to get much anything else done that day again. The park closes at 7PM that day. But those are the 2 things she asked to do on that day. I am hoping to catch a few rides if possible, but if not, we will survive. I do hope to do the photoshoot again this time, but I have heard they are stricter now, and more people are doing it, so I guess we'll see how time is when we go.


----------



## tink52937

Thanks for your reply. 

I am debating getting her the dress in World of Disney, (we get 10% off, so big incentive!) or just doing the big package at the Castle.
Knowing we can go back and do pictures later is really good to know. I have to do the dumbo dash lol

Thanks for the info,  ( I have been lurking on your trip report, I hope hubbys hip is better for your trip!)

Traci


----------



## lilys.mom

Jenn4615 said:


> I have bought from her..> HER DRESSES ARE AMAZING! The quality is to die for! U will love it!



So for sure worth the price...that is good to know! DD keeps talking about ariel....I am still trying to decide if we want to bring our outfit are do the whole big package....


----------



## BlakeNJ

Just purchased the Disney Store Jasmine dress for my daughter.  They did not have the shoes in her size and they are no available online.  However, the Theme Park exclusive shoes are available for a few dollars more.  They seem to be slippers.  Is this correct?

This is the description:

Disney Parks Authentic Princess Jasmine Shoes 
"Pointed, curled-up toes and a sparkling cameo give these exotic Princess Jasmine slippers glamour enough for a Sultan's daughter."

Can anyone who has seen these in person tell me if they are shoes or a slipper?


----------



## jenseib

BlakeNJ said:


> Just purchased the Disney Store Jasmine dress for my daughter.  They did not have the shoes in her size and they are no available online.  However, the Theme Park exclusive shoes are available for a few dollars more.  They seem to be slippers.  Is this correct?
> 
> This is the description:
> 
> Disney Parks Authentic Princess Jasmine Shoes
> "Pointed, curled-up toes and a sparkling cameo give these exotic Princess Jasmine slippers glamour enough for a Sultan's daughter."
> 
> Can anyone who has seen these in person tell me if they are shoes or a slipper?



What size does your DD wear. I have been thinking of listing my DD's size 11 (i think) on ebay.  She only wore them a few times and had the nerve to grow!!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

BlakeNJ said:


> Just purchased the Disney Store Jasmine dress for my daughter.  They did not have the shoes in her size and they are no available online.  However, the Theme Park exclusive shoes are available for a few dollars more.  They seem to be slippers.  Is this correct?
> 
> This is the description:
> 
> Disney Parks Authentic Princess Jasmine Shoes
> "Pointed, curled-up toes and a sparkling cameo give these exotic Princess Jasmine slippers glamour enough for a Sultan's daughter."
> 
> Can anyone who has seen these in person tell me if they are shoes or a slipper?



They are kind of a slipper with a elastic heal so it fits snug.  We got these before and we ended up going back and getting the gold flip flop ones.  The jasmine slippers are about an inch or so off the ground and they are cute but she wasn't comfortable. But its up to you!  I think it depends on the kid.


----------



## BlakeNJ

jenseib said:


> What size does your DD wear. I have been thinking of listing my DD's size 11 (i think) on ebay.  She only wore them a few times and had the nerve to grow!!!!



I think the pair with the elastic in the back run small so I would need a 13/1!  



princssdisnygina said:


> They are kind of a slipper with a elastic heal so it fits snug.  We got these before and we ended up going back and getting the gold flip flop ones.  The jasmine slippers are about an inch or so off the ground and they are cute but she wasn't comfortable. But its up to you!  I think it depends on the kid.



None of the princess shoes look very comfortable.  Especially the hard plastic style! I may wait until we are there and she can try them on!


----------



## honeymooner2004

What will they do with little girls with short hair??


----------



## lilys.mom

BlakeNJ said:


> Just purchased the Disney Store Jasmine dress for my daughter.  They did not have the shoes in her size and they are no available online.  However, the Theme Park exclusive shoes are available for a few dollars more.  They seem to be slippers.  Is this correct?
> 
> This is the description:
> 
> Disney Parks Authentic Princess Jasmine Shoes
> "Pointed, curled-up toes and a sparkling cameo give these exotic Princess Jasmine slippers glamour enough for a Sultan's daughter."
> 
> Can anyone who has seen these in person tell me if they are shoes or a slipper?



We got them at Disney World...the best way I can describe them is like a house shoe..they do have a somewhat of a hard bottom but the rest is like a slipper my DD was only 2 and had no problem wearing them...especially since they arent the plastic material.


----------



## jenseib

BlakeNJ said:


> I think the pair with the elastic in the back run small so I would need a 13/1!
> 
> 
> 
> None of the princess shoes look very comfortable.  Especially the hard plastic style! I may wait until we are there and she can try them on!



Our pair isn't like that. We have the shoe with the curled toe. We did buy the elastic back one this year, and you are right, they run small.


----------



## wlwilliams9

Anybody see any Rapunzel dresses at BBB yet?


----------



## DVCsince02

wlwilliams9 said:


> Anybody see any Rapunzel dresses at BBB yet?



I want to know this too.  Anyone?


----------



## princessekrus

Bump.. Dying to see what they come up with for Rapunzel at BBB.  We are going to be at WDW when the movie opens, so I'm hoping that they will have it by then at least!

I know DD4 will want it (she already has the hair braid from the disney store).  Is it just me or does the rapunzel dress form the disney store have really small armholes.  My daughter has normal size arms, but the sleeve looked like it would be tight - I thought about buying it anyway and modifying it with elastic, but also thought I would wait to see what the parks came out with since we will be there anyway.

Also trying to decide which princess gowns to pack for the trip.  I know DD will want to wear one every day rather than regular clothes.


----------



## cinderella'smommy

Hello!

We have an 8:05 am appt at the castle.  I am hopeful that we will be done by 9 am.  I am just wondering where we wait for the park to open if we are done with BBB prior to 9 am.

TIA!


----------



## MommyTaraLee

We were at the BBB in the MK on 10/23, and there were no Rapunzel dresses yet....


----------



## princessmom29

cinderella'smommy said:


> Hello!
> 
> We have an 8:05 am appt at the castle. I am hopeful that we will be done by 9 am. I am just wondering where we wait for the park to open if we are done with BBB prior to 9 am.
> 
> TIA!


 We had an 8:05 two years ago, and were done in plenty of time for RD. We waited on the fantasyland side of the castle right outside the enterances for BBB/CRT. The have a rope strung up there and  let you go when they start letting people in the front. We were in the first set of folks to ride Dumbo!!


----------



## cinderella'smommy

Thanks---that sounds perfect!


----------



## princessekrus

NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! 

I called BBB yesterday to make a change to my reservation, and when the cast member asked me which package I wanted she offered me the "RAPUNZEL PACKAGE"

Here is what she told me.

Starting TODAY, until Dec 31st, they are offering a Rapunzel package.  It includes a wig (which she described as Rapunzel's long flowing tresses), gloves, purse, nails and make-up.  I think she said the total was $47.95 

she told me that I did not have to announce in advance if I wanted this, but that they would ask me at the time of the appointment. 

She was reading this off of an email, and I am repeating what I remember.  I assume info will go up on the website at some point.

I also asked about dresses, but she didn't know much.  She told me that if they had it in the disney stores then they would have it at BBB - but when I explained that WDW had DIFFERENT dresses than the disney stores she admitted she didn't know that.


----------



## C&OsMommy

princessekrus said:


> NEWS! NEWS! NEWS!
> 
> I called BBB yesterday to make a change to my reservation, and when the cast member asked me which package I wanted she offered me the "RAPUNZEL PACKAGE"
> 
> Here is what she told me.
> 
> Starting TODAY, until Dec 31st, they are offering a Rapunzel package.  It includes a wig (which she described as Rapunzel's long flowing tresses), gloves, purse, nails and make-up.  I think she said the total was $47.95
> 
> she told me that I did not have to announce in advance if I wanted this, but that they would ask me at the time of the appointment.
> 
> She was reading this off of an email, and I am repeating what I remember.  I assume info will go up on the website at some point.
> 
> I also asked about dresses, but she didn't know much.  She told me that if they had it in the disney stores then they would have it at BBB - but when I explained that WDW had DIFFERENT dresses than the disney stores she admitted she didn't know that.



Hmmmm....sounds interesting!  I wonder what my DD would want.  I think the wig would get in the way during the day


----------



## wlwilliams9

Well hopefully the Rapunzel pkg means that they finally have Rapunzel dresses!!

For you BBB experts, do I have to purchase the full package to get the dress for my DD?  I just want hair, make-up, nails and a dress, not the accessories.


----------



## princessekrus

wlwilliams9 said:


> Well hopefully the Rapunzel pkg means that they finally have Rapunzel dresses!!
> 
> For you BBB experts, do I have to purchase the full package to get the dress for my DD?  I just want hair, make-up, nails and a dress, not the accessories.



No. You don't have to get the "top" package to get a dress.  You can buy the dress a-la-carte.  You can also change your package last minute.  The only thing I would recommend, if you have time, is to check earlier in your stay (if you have the chance) that they have the dress in the size you want.  I know other folks have had trouble getting a particular dress/size. I think this is more of a problem in the castle location.  If you know ahead of time, you can try and get one somewhere else in the world - although BBB has priority over stores etc...

I ran into this when I was there in Feb 2010 - as the Tiana dress was in VERY short supply.  There was not a dress to be had in any of the WDW stores. That being said, I talked to the BBB (went into the DTD location one evening while my parents watched my DD. Even though my appt. was at the Castle the FGMIT were SUPER helpful, and assured me that if there was a dress available, they would try to have it available for me (she put some sort of note in the system, that I wanted a Tiana dress in a size 4).  She said she still couldn't guarantee it, but that since they knew I wanted it, they would make their best effort to have it for me.  It all worked out and she got the Tiana dress (there were none on the display).  They didn't have the Tiana crown (DD picked tink's instead), but she got the wand and picked gold flip-flops.  We did the whole-deal package because it was her first time.  This time we are bringing a dress, unless the Rapunzel dress is available, and then we will probably get that).  

Also, good point C&O's mommy, about the point about the wig getting in the way.  I will probably have to make a judgement call on the fly.  But last time I didn't really want her to get the hair extension style, but that's what she wanted. Oh well - she ended up loving it, still has the pink hair and trots it out periodically to be bobby-pinned in place.  It's a rat's nest now, but she still loves it.


----------



## MadiWI

My daughter is going to BBB for the 2nd timein early Dec., and she is set on getting the Jasmine outfit this time.  I'm concerned that she'll be cold, since that outfit doesn't cover quite as much.  We're staying for the MVMCP the evening of her BBB appt.

Has anyone dealt with this problem before?  Obviously she can wear a jacket, but I was thinking maybe I'd look for a skin-tone leotard or something for her to wear under it to give her a little insulation...


----------



## jenseib

Play it by ear. It can be in the high 70's or even 80's in Dec.  Of course it could be cold too.  I would bring something for her to wear under it, like a leaotard or shirt.


----------



## alayne

OK question for new Aunt traveling with two nieces and my son. They just watched the DVD Planning Video that Disney sent to us in the mail and my son wants to be a pirate so bad he can't close his eyes to go to bed. I thought that while he was turning into a pirate my mom could take my to nieces to BBB. 

My younger niece is 9 (pageant queen) and loves to dress up. She already says that she wants to dress up and do BBB. 

Now the BIG Question - is my 11 year old (I'm already going on 21) going to want to do this? And if not what do I do with her to make it even so to speak?

All three of the kids have wanted to go to Disney for a long time (we took them when my son was 3 months old, 2 and 4) because they don't remember anything from the first trip, plus it was in the middle of June (HOT) and we only saw 2 parks in 2 days. They are giving up a BIG Christmas and BIG Birthday parties in order to spend 9 days at Disney in April. So we are going to surprise them with a BIRTHDAY Day at Magic Kingdom after we arrive. 

I thought this would make it even more special and more like a BIRTHDAY treat but I'm just worried about the 11 year old. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, we have Breakfast reservations at Chief Mickey's at 9:30. I want to do the BBB and Pirate Makeover as soon as we get to MK so what time do you think I should make the appointment?

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## TeresaZ

What is the differences between the deluxe dresses and the "regular" (for lack of a better word!) dresses. The ones pictures on the first page of this topic - are they the deluxe dresses that add $15 to $30 to the cost?


----------



## jenseib

alayne said:


> OK question for new Aunt traveling with two nieces and my son. They just watched the DVD Planning Video that Disney sent to us in the mail and my son wants to be a pirate so bad he can't close his eyes to go to bed. I thought that while he was turning into a pirate my mom could take my to nieces to BBB.
> 
> My younger niece is 9 (pageant queen) and loves to dress up. She already says that she wants to dress up and do BBB.
> 
> Now the BIG Question - is my 11 year old (I'm already going on 21) going to want to do this? And if not what do I do with her to make it even so to speak?
> 
> All three of the kids have wanted to go to Disney for a long time (we took them when my son was 3 months old, 2 and 4) because they don't remember anything from the first trip, plus it was in the middle of June (HOT) and we only saw 2 parks in 2 days. They are giving up a BIG Christmas and BIG Birthday parties in order to spend 9 days at Disney in April. So we are going to surprise them with a BIRTHDAY Day at Magic Kingdom after we arrive.
> 
> I thought this would make it even more special and more like a BIRTHDAY treat but I'm just worried about the 11 year old. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, we have Breakfast reservations at Chief Mickey's at 9:30. I want to do the BBB and Pirate Makeover as soon as we get to MK so what time do you think I should make the appointment?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!



Just ask the 11 year old if she wants to do it. You never know unless you ask.
If you are doing the appointments after Chef Mickeys, I would say don't make one before noon.



TeresaZ said:


> What is the differences between the deluxe dresses and the "regular" (for lack of a better word!) dresses. The ones pictures on the first page of this topic - are they the deluxe dresses that add $15 to $30 to the cost?



I believe that WSW no longer carrys deluxe dresses, but when they did, it was a fancier version that cost more.


----------



## TeresaZ

Cool. We've got an appointment at the BBB in 2 weeks, as of now my daughter is loving Tiana and we have her dress. However, I know when we get there she will just "die" to get a different dress - so I'm just wondering what it is going to cost me.


----------



## denvergirl

We are heading to BBB in Jan for my daughter's 5th birthday. . .we were there last Dec for her first visit.  Does anyone know if the dress selection has changed this year?  I've seen the speculation about a Rapunzel dress (hopefully it would still be available).  Any insight would be great!


----------



## erikawolf2004

My DD isn't doing BBB, she doesn't want to...talk about breaking a mother's heart, but she does want to dress up in her Christmas Belle dress that she has.  In the past people reported that anyone could have their pictures taken in the portrait studio, has anyone tried to do this lately?  I would love to have some portraits of her in her Belle dress.  Thanks in advance.

Erika


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Ok so we leave for wdw on friday and I am so excited and looking forward to our 10 adventure filled days. I have great ressies, we are doing MVMCP, and at the last min my dd10 decided she wants to do BBB when we go.  I am excited that she wants to go and so happy that I was able to get an appt on our first day at dtd for 9 which is also the day we have lunch at CRT. I haven't been doing alot of reading and preparing for bbb since I didn't think she would want to go, however she did say "mom I really wan to do BBB, but I do I have to wear a costume", when I told her no she was so relieved.


----------



## jenseib

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Ok so we leave for wdw on friday and I am so excited and looking forward to our 10 adventure filled days. I have great ressies, we are doing MVMCP, and at the last min my dd10 decided she wants to do BBB when we go.  I am excited that she wants to go and so happy that I was able to get an appt on our first day at dtd for 9 which is also the day we have lunch at CRT. I haven't been doing alot of reading and preparing for bbb since I didn't think she would want to go, however she did say "mom I really wan to do BBB, but I do I have to wear a costume", when I told her no she was so relieved.



Thats great. Have a fun trip!


----------



## BellaBaby

Yes, that's wonderful that you were able to snag that last minute ressie and on the day of CRT too!! Have an awesome trip!!


----------



## caravarela

We just got back from our WDW vacation, and my 4yo DD did BBB, followed by a CRT ressie and then MVMCP.  We had a BLAST.  Our FGIT was great, and FAST!  Kaitlyn was the perfect age to really believe in all the magic.  She didn't understand the "in training" part so she really thought she was being made over by THE Fairy Godmother   So fun!


----------



## aaarcher86

I had read before about an ebay seller that had great princess dresses.  Does anyone have her Ebay handle by chance?


----------



## HDCooper

I have read that you can get pictures done at Tinkerbell's Treasures.  We are not doing the big package with the dress.  Do they still do this?  Does it cost anything? I am prepurchasing the photopass CD.

Also, our reservations are at 3:50, in the castle.  Our CRT reservations are at 5:35.  When I scheduled these 180 days out, I didn't know that the MVMCP will be this night.  I was hoping to go afterwards to the Tinkerbell's Treasures...but I am sure it will be past 7:00 when we get finished.  

Any help would be appreciated.  I have called to see if they have an earlier time at BBB, but they do not.  

Does anyone have "knight package" pictures yet?

Thank you!!


----------



## kamikazecat

I just heard from another thread that was a Knight package available at BBB. Does anyone know what this includes or have any pictures. We did the Pirates League last year and I know my DS5 would love this. Thanks.


----------



## pixarmom

kamikazecat said:


> I just heard from another thread that was a Knight package available at BBB. Does anyone know what this includes or have any pictures. We did the Pirates League last year and I know my DS5 would love this. Thanks.



Here's the description from the Disney website:

Boys over 3 years old have their own special, The Knight Package, which includes hair styling as well as a mighty sword and shield for $14.95 plus tax.

On September 19, 2010, The Knight Package is replacing the Cool Dudes Package. Reservations for the Cool Dudes Package will be honored or Guests may choose to upgrade.

And the link:  http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/

I'd like to hear more about this, too.  Our boys saw a photo on another thread from the "cool dudes" package, and were interested in the Knight Package if they could just get the sword, shield and have the Mickey painted in their hair.  They are not interested in spikes or the confetti, so if the hairstyling is flexible, we might do it.


----------



## kamikazecat

Thank you so much for the reply. I think that sounds perfect. Do you know if they sell any knight costumes there? If not, I already found some great ones on Ebay.


----------



## pixarmom

kamikazecat said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I think that sounds perfect. Do you know if they sell any knight costumes there? If not, I already found some great ones on Ebay.



I just saw this photo and one person reported that their son did this at Disneyland:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bibbidi-bobbidi-boutiques-new-knight-package/

I just read on another site that the costume is not included, but we don't have first-hand experience yet, so I'm not sure.  I'd love to hear reports!


----------



## erikawolf2004

erikawolf2004 said:


> My DD isn't doing BBB, she doesn't want to...talk about breaking a mother's heart, but she does want to dress up in her Christmas Belle dress that she has.  In the past people reported that anyone could have their pictures taken in the portrait studio, has anyone tried to do this lately?  I would love to have some portraits of her in her Belle dress.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Erika



They did do my dd's pictures even thou she didn't do BBB, they came out great!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

HDCooper said:


> I have read that you can get pictures done at Tinkerbell's Treasures.  We are not doing the big package with the dress.  Do they still do this?  Does it cost anything? I am prepurchasing the photopass CD.



They will still take the pictures and put them on your Photopass card.  The gentleman there was VERY helpful.  DD did BBB while DS was at PL.  He did some of each of them by themselves then did some with pirate and princess.  They are AMAZING pictures!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Tinker_Tam said:


> They will still take the pictures and put them on your Photopass card.  The gentleman there was VERY helpful.  DD did BBB while DS was at PL.  He did some of each of them by themselves then did some with pirate and princess.  They are AMAZING pictures!!!!



You MUST post them!


----------



## mom of 3G's

kamikazecat said:


> I just heard from another thread that was a Knight package available at BBB. Does anyone know what this includes or have any pictures. We did the Pirates League last year and I know my DS5 would love this. Thanks.





pixarmom said:


> Here's the description from the Disney website:
> 
> Boys over 3 years old have their own special, The Knight Package, which includes hair styling as well as a mighty sword and shield for $14.95 plus tax.
> 
> On September 19, 2010, The Knight Package is replacing the Cool Dudes Package. Reservations for the Cool Dudes Package will be honored or Guests may choose to upgrade.
> 
> And the link:  http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/
> 
> I'd like to hear more about this, too.  Our boys saw a photo on another thread from the "cool dudes" package, and were interested in the Knight Package if they could just get the sword, shield and have the Mickey painted in their hair.  They are not interested in spikes or the confetti, so if the hairstyling is flexible, we might do it.



Hello!  My two boys (ages 9 and 6) did the package at BBB on 12/10.  The package includes a sword and shield that is made out of stiff foam so it seems to be better quality than the sword that is given out at BBB (what a joke that piece of plastic is!).  They loved it.  My DD turned 3 that day and I had originally made an appointment for her, but she doesn't like anything in her hair so I had cancelled it.  They still gave her some pixie dust in her hair and a jewel on her cheek.  It was a very pleasant experience and I think the boys would do it again.  They loved all the attention and afterwards we went to Chef Mickey's for a late breakfast.  DS6 was asking all the characters if they liked his hair and they played it up.   I don't know how to post pictures as I don't have an online account anywhere.   I don't know how much the cool dude package is at Harmony Barbershop, but this was definitely worth $15.00.   Hope this helps!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

jenseib said:


> You MUST post them!



I will for sure... just have to finish editing the photopass so I can order the CD.  I need to get to that soon!


----------



## pixarmom

mom of 3G's said:


> Hello!  My two boys (ages 9 and 6) did the package at BBB on 12/10.  The package includes a sword and shield that is made out of stiff foam so it seems to be better quality than the sword that is given out at BBB (what a joke that piece of plastic is!).  They loved it.  My DD turned 3 that day and I had originally made an appointment for her, but she doesn't like anything in her hair so I had cancelled it.  They still gave her some pixie dust in her hair and a jewel on her cheek.  It was a very pleasant experience and I think the boys would do it again.  They loved all the attention and afterwards we went to Chef Mickey's for a late breakfast.  DS6 was asking all the characters if they liked his hair and they played it up.   I don't know how to post pictures as I don't have an online account anywhere.   I don't know how much the cool dude package is at Harmony Barbershop, but this was definitely worth $15.00.   Hope this helps!



Thanks so much for posting!  Since my last post, we made appointments for all three of our boys at BBB for the Knight's Package.  They are really excited!  They even wanted to change our ADRs for that night from Coral Reef to Akershus - which really surprised me - because they thought it would be more festive after doing the Knight's Package.  So I appreciate the report - how fun!

One question - did your boys have any choices of hair gel, style, etc.?  

Thanks again!


----------



## Castillo Mom

I have a couple of questions that I can't seem to find the answer to in the thread.  

Are there any options as far as backgrounds used in the photo shoot other than the blue and pinkish one I've seen in pictures here?  I know at Disneyland they have different backgrounds. 

Can all of the pictures taken be put on Photopass including those taken during the actual photo shoot?  I'm asking because I'm not sure of the quality of pictures and wonder if it would be better to just use Photopass and print the pictures at home.

Thanks!


----------



## lmbcdb

Castillo Mom said:


> I have a couple of questions that I can't seem to find the answer to in the thread.
> 
> Are there any options as far as backgrounds used in the photo shoot other than the blue and pinkish one I've seen in pictures here?  I know at Disneyland they have different backgrounds.
> 
> Can all of the pictures taken be put on Photopass including those taken during the actual photo shoot?  I'm asking because I'm not sure of the quality of pictures and wonder if it would be better to just use Photopass and print the pictures at home.
> 
> Thanks!



We went last week and put all our pictures on our Photopass and didn't have to buy anything.   As far as backgrounds, it was a permanent wall, not one like in a photo studio with different fabrics.

They did do a bunch of different poses, though, and the photographer got some good shots. (and my DD is 3)

We went right out front and took some pictures in front of the little fountain, too.


----------



## mom of 3G's

pixarmom said:


> Thanks so much for posting!  Since my last post, we made appointments for all three of our boys at BBB for the Knight's Package.  They are really excited!  They even wanted to change our ADRs for that night from Coral Reef to Akershus - which really surprised me - because they thought it would be more festive after doing the Knight's Package.  So I appreciate the report - how fun!
> 
> One question - did your boys have any choices of hair gel, style, etc.?
> 
> Thanks again!



They can pick out two colors to put in their hair.


----------



## PiratePrincess99

I am really excited for my appt on Friday the 14 at 3 in the castle. I am just doing the hair. I am an adult but look rather younger like 16 year old so i am hoping i can get away with wearing cinderella costume for the makeover and pic and then changing. An imput or suggestions?


----------



## jenseib

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I am really excited for my appt on Friday the 14 at 3 in the castle. I am just doing the hair. I am an adult but look rather younger like 16 year old so i am hoping i can get away with wearing cinderella costume for the makeover and pic and then changing. An imput or suggestions?



teens aren't allowed to wear costumes into the park either. I think it's 12 and up that can't . or close to it. You can try, but not sure if they will allow it or not.


----------



## carolynl

hi everyone i am planning our first disney trip ever for my hb and our 3 girls who will be 6,3 and 2 at the time of our trip ( september 2011) the bbb is an obvious stop for our family. i have a few questions to start

1. is it a good idea to book early in the week the first appointment of the day and then go right to a princess breakfast?
2. which princess bfast would be the best after bbb?
3. if we get a photopass( which i am still not sure what it is) can you ask for photos at the bbb to be taken to go onto the photopass?

thanks


----------



## PiratePrincess99

Thanks for the imput. But i have yet to find this costume rule on disney world's offical website huh werid. But i think I will be ok, I am only goig to wear it for the makeover and the pictures, and i look realtivly young yes, they still give me the kids menu sometimes thats what i get for being short (under 5 feet) BTW Jen I think Claire is adorable with her costume and pink hair.


----------



## jenseib

carolynl said:


> hi everyone i am planning our first disney trip ever for my hb and our 3 girls who will be 6,3 and 2 at the time of our trip ( september 2011) the bbb is an obvious stop for our family. i have a few questions to start
> 
> 1. is it a good idea to book early in the week the first appointment of the day and then go right to a princess breakfast?
> 2. which princess bfast would be the best after bbb?
> 3. if we get a photopass( which i am still not sure what it is) can you ask for photos at the bbb to be taken to go onto the photopass?
> 
> thanks



The pictures they take at BBB and the photoshoot all go onw the photopass. O suggest doing it early in the week so you DD's won't be too tired later on. We tried it once on our last day when DD was 3 and she cried when we go there and I ended up canceling. They were really nice about it, but she had had a long trip and just wasn't into it. The next trip we did it very early on and she loved it and can't wait to go back.



PiratePrincess99 said:


> Thanks for the imput. But i have yet to find this costume rule on disney world's offical website huh werid. But i think I will be ok, I am only goig to wear it for the makeover and the pictures, and i look realtivly young yes, they still give me the kids menu sometimes thats what i get for being short (under 5 feet) BTW Jen I think Claire is adorable with her costume and pink hair.



Thank you so much. She has warned me that she wants to have pink hair again. But she also wants to wear her repunzel costume, so I might try to persuade her to get blonde to be like rapunzel. LOL!
I don't know hwere the actual age is listed, but I know it is talked about on here  alot. I do know that older kids do wear them though.

Here is a picture of the rapunzel dress we got. I like it much better than the Disney version.


----------



## estherhead

We are getting 3 girls done at BBB in March at 8:40 a.m.  THEN we are getting 3 boys done at 10:00 at the Pirates League.  We will have pre-purchased the Photopass disk.  So my question after reading this thread, we can come back at 10:30 with the boys done & have them all get the picture taken together at the BBB?  This had never occured to me.  We may not want to do it as 3 boys in pirate garb may be WAY too stressful in the castle environment but it'd be nice to know it's an option.

Where else would you suggest us getting great pics with our 6 decorated children on the photopass?


----------



## jenseib

estherhead said:


> We are getting 3 girls done at BBB in March at 8:40 a.m.  THEN we are getting 3 boys done at 10:00 at the Pirates League.  We will have pre-purchased the Photopass disk.  So my question after reading this thread, we can come back at 10:30 with the boys done & have them all get the picture taken together at the BBB?  This had never occured to me.  We may not want to do it as 3 boys in pirate garb may be WAY too stressful in the castle environment but it'd be nice to know it's an option.
> 
> Where else would you suggest us getting great pics with our 6 decorated children on the photopass?



The pictures are not done in the castle, they are don in Tinkebells treasure. I think you should be able to come back. We went back a second time last trip and had some done with DH (he met us later in the day)


----------



## Vility

Jen, I am so jealous your going back so soon!
I am ready again!


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> Jen, I am so jealous your going back so soon!
> I am ready again!



Not as soon as I hoped. First it was going to be DEc, but then he had surgery, so he said March. Yesterday he said lets wait till May, and he won't give me dates. He said who cares about planning.  UGHH!!!!!  Needless to say, he is getting the silent treatment today. I'm OK with May, but I want dates so I can book what I want, when I want it.


----------



## Vility

jenseib said:


> Not as soon as I hoped. First it was going to be DEc, but then he had surgery, so he said March. Yesterday he said lets wait till May, and he won't give me dates. He said who cares about planning.  UGHH!!!!!  Needless to say, he is getting the silent treatment today. I'm OK with May, but I want dates so I can book what I want, when I want it.



That would drive me crazy!
I need to plan every little detail.
I know we can't afford to go now, nor do i want to take an infant, but the kids and i are ready!

I will be stalking you!


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> That would drive me crazy!
> I need to plan every little detail.
> I know we can't afford to go now, nor do i want to take an infant, but the kids and i are ready!
> 
> I will be stalking you!



I have so many cute little things bought for the trip. (I have pictures in my PTR and the first page tells you where I started planning my March trip, which has the picture). But now I am stalled  now with writing since I have no clue when we will go. But this is my christmas present, so I AM collecting!  LOL!
I want to get CRT and BBB and few other choice ADR's so I would like to know dates.  We have also played around with doing the cruise, but with the new dream, I think it will cost too much to do both places.


----------



## erikawolf2004

estherhead said:


> We are getting 3 girls done at BBB in March at 8:40 a.m.  THEN we are getting 3 boys done at 10:00 at the Pirates League.  We will have pre-purchased the Photopass disk.  So my question after reading this thread, we can come back at 10:30 with the boys done & have them all get the picture taken together at the BBB?  This had never occured to me.  We may not want to do it as 3 boys in pirate garb may be WAY too stressful in the castle environment but it'd be nice to know it's an option.
> 
> Where else would you suggest us getting great pics with our 6 decorated children on the photopass?



You can go back and have them done, we were just there in Dec and we didn't do BBB, but had my DD dressed as Christmas Belle for dinner in the castle and they took her pictures-they came out great!!!!  You might want to do the girls right after their appt, then come back with the boys and if it is too stressful to do all 6, then at least you will have the ones with the girls.  I would take some fun pics of the boys outside of Pirates of the Caribean.  Have a great time!


----------



## crostorfer

jenseib said:


> Not as soon as I hoped. First it was going to be DEc, but then he had surgery, so he said March. Yesterday he said lets wait till May, and he won't give me dates. He said who cares about planning.  UGHH!!!!!  Needless to say, he is getting the silent treatment today. I'm OK with May, but I want dates so I can book what I want, when I want it.



You guys are going back in May too? Maybe we will see you there with the Cinderella dress! We'll be there the 15th-20th. We have a BBB package booked for the 19th! I am looking for a new dress on ebay to take down with us, I think she wants an Ariel makeover this time.


----------



## jenseib

crostorfer said:


> You guys are going back in May too? Maybe we will see you there with the Cinderella dress! We'll be there the 15th-20th. We have a BBB package booked for the 19th! I am looking for a new dress on ebay to take down with us, I think she wants an Ariel makeover this time.



I think. My DH can't commit to anything yet.  But hopefully we will be thre sometime soon!  LOL!
We love that dress, and it wil lbe coming with us.


----------



## hardingk

Has anyone been to the parks recently? DD is really into princess now and I wanted to get the Belle wand, Snow White headband, and Auora crown, but they are all sold out on disney store online.  A lot of the dresses were sold out or only available in 1 or 2 sizes.  Are they just short on supply from the holidays or are they changing them? Does anyone know a main number I can call to try to contact merchandising to see if I can order over the phone?

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessEmma630

Hello all, I have a question for those of you who have been to BBB. My daughter is 6, and as most little girls are, is obsessed with Disney Princesses! My question is, would you suggest going for the full package w/dress and accessories, etc. or is there somewhere I can buy the dress and accessories before we go? I am ok with spending the $ on it, just thought if we could save some, it'd be great! I want a dress that is as beautiful as the ones at BBB though, so not sure where to go or what to do! Thanks in advance if anyone can help!

Beth


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

hardingk said:


> Has anyone been to the parks recently? DD is really into princess now and I wanted to get the Belle wand, Snow White headband, and Auora crown, but they are all sold out on disney store online.  A lot of the dresses were sold out or only available in 1 or 2 sizes.  Are they just short on supply from the holidays or are they changing them? Does anyone know a main number I can call to try to contact merchandising to see if I can order over the phone?
> 
> Thanks!



The phone number on the top of my receipt from BBB last month is 407-363-6200 it the merchandise guest service. The disney store sent out an email recently that all of the princess dress were on sale I haven't been over there to look but they usually sell out pretty quickly when they go on sale. If it is park merchandise it can very greatly. I know before we went they had park shirts that I wanted before we got there and the one I wanted for myself was not available and then a couple of days later is was and another color was out and then a couple of days later that color was back and the one I wanted was gone. it was weird.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Okay so we got a last minute ressie for downtown disney last month. It was for 9am it was of course all little girls under the age of four and except for my dd and one other little girl. So my dd didn't dress up this time which was ok she is 10 now so she is not that into the princesses anymore but I was so happy that she wanted to go back to BBB. It was crowded that morning when we arrived. I will admit I didn't think they were going to be able to seat her b/c they had so many people in line when we got to the front they one seat left after we went in. I didn't take pics myself for one b/c I forgot my camera and two I couldn't move to take any if I wanted to it was so crowded the photopass photog could barely move through there herself. I did however get some really great pics on my photopass. My dd gave her FGiT a tip afterwards and she took it and put it in a small envelope and had dd put in the wishing box or well I don't remember which it was called so maybe if you are planning on leaving a tip put it in a small envelop be for you go w/ some princess stickers. We had lunch at CRT that same day and had a great time unfortunately my younger dd slept through lunch in fact she slept through most of the trip. We have a lot of great photos but she is a sleep in most of them, lol. I was extremely happy to see the princess skirts since my younger dd is disabled the costumes themselves are really hard for her for one b/c they don't usually fit right and since she is in a wheelchair or stroller all the time we all know they are itchy so she doesn't like them.  I purchased the Princess Tiana skirt at the end of our trip b/c I had a hard time deciding which one I wanted. IMO the Tiana skirt was the prettiest I would have preferred a different princess but they just didn't seem as nice and fancy as the costumes are so hopefully they give them a little extra umph. I am also excited about the Tiana skirt b/c my dd is going to wear it for easter. I will be posting a pic of it soon. Of course I forgot to snap pics of all the costumes and skirts to change the front page costume pics but I will say it was super crowded every time we went into World of Disney.


----------



## hardingk

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> The phone number on the top of my receipt from BBB last month is 407-363-6200 it the merchandise guest service. The disney store sent out an email recently that all of the princess dress were on sale I haven't been over there to look but they usually sell out pretty quickly when they go on sale. If it is park merchandise it can very greatly. I know before we went they had park shirts that I wanted before we got there and the one I wanted for myself was not available and then a couple of days later is was and another color was out and then a couple of days later that color was back and the one I wanted was gone. it was weird.



Thanks for the information! I was able to call last week and they said everything is in stock to order over the phone or to purchase at World of Disney. She told me the same thing you mentioned, that everything was on sale and that a lot of things sold out online. We have family going down this week, so hopefully they will be able to pick it up for me!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

PrincessEmma630 said:


> Hello all, I have a question for those of you who have been to BBB. My daughter is 6, and as most little girls are, is obsessed with Disney Princesses! My question is, would you suggest going for the full package w/dress and accessories, etc. or is there somewhere I can buy the dress and accessories before we go? I am ok with spending the $ on it, just thought if we could save some, it'd be great! I want a dress that is as beautiful as the ones at BBB though, so not sure where to go or what to do! Thanks in advance if anyone can help!
> 
> Beth




I am not sure when you will be going but maybe you can find a costume that you like before you go that is not expensive and when you get there if you decide to do the full package you can add the costume when you get there. The hair do is usually pretty well done so it could last at least two days and she can have to princess dresses. The hair will need some touching up but for the most part it stays.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

hardingk said:


> Thanks for the information! I was able to call last week and they said everything is in stock to order over the phone or to purchase at World of Disney. She told me the same thing you mentioned, that everything was on sale and that a lot of things sold out online. We have family going down this week, so hopefully they will be able to pick it up for me!



Good I am glad it worked out for you. I didn't even see the date on your post I came to post my little story and saw that yours hadn't been answered.  I love the park costumes over the store costumes and tink was gorgeous but then again I love them all, lol.


----------



## hardingk

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I was extremely happy to see the princess skirts since my younger dd is disabled the costumes themselves are really hard for her for one b/c they don't usually fit right and since she is in a wheelchair or stroller all the time we all know they are itchy so she doesn't like them.  I purchased the Princess Tiana skirt at the end of our trip b/c I had a hard time deciding which one I wanted. IMO the Tiana skirt was the prettiest I would have preferred a different princess but they just didn't seem as nice and fancy as the costumes are so hopefully they give them a little extra umph. I am also excited about the Tiana skirt b/c my dd is going to wear it for easter. I will be posting a pic of it soon.



I loved the skirts too, but didn't know what I would match it with. The leggings they sell really only match the Cinderella one and I didn't know what to do for a top!


----------



## hardingk

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I love the park costumes over the store costumes and tink was gorgeous but then again I love them all, lol.



I just got a Tink costume on super clearance from the Disney Store. I think it was orginally $40 and marked down to $14.99! Every morning my dd wakes up and says "I want to wear xxxx today!". So cute I just love it!!


----------



## PrincessEmma630

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> I am not sure when you will be going but maybe you can find a costume that you like before you go that is not expensive and when you get there if you decide to do the full package you can add the costume when you get there. The hair do is usually pretty well done so it could last at least two days and she can have to princess dresses. The hair will need some touching up but for the most part it stays.



We're going in late June/early July, haven't booked it yet, we're still deciding on particulars before we firm up dates, so we have plenty of time to look around before we go. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

hardingk said:


> I loved the skirts too, but didn't know what I would match it with. The leggings they sell really only match the Cinderella one and I didn't know what to do for a top!



Yeah, I waited till the last day for one b/c it was freezing the whole time we were there and none of the leggings I had matched them either. I picked Tiana b/c I know I can use it for more than just a costume and I have been looking for shirts to match and I found a pair of creme colored leggings that match it. Right now I am looking at custom made shirts to go w/ it but haven't decided on one yet. 



hardingk said:


> I just got a Tink costume on super clearance from the Disney Store. I think it was orginally $40 and marked down to $14.99! Every morning my dd wakes up and says "I want to wear xxxx today!". So cute I just love it!!




that is a great price I am never that lucky,lol, by the time I usually look or come across whats on sale they never have the size I need.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

PrincessEmma630 said:


> We're going in late June/early July, haven't booked it yet, we're still deciding on particulars before we firm up dates, so we have plenty of time to look around before we go. Thanks for your help!



Have a great trip make sure to check ebay alot of times you can find some good prices on costumes there. I bought two cindy's and a sleeping beauty for under 25 each now the were the lillian vernon ones a few years ago what I liked about them is they didn't itch. The disney ones tend to itch. 

this is a top view of the lillian vernon
http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=Juliette_Amanda1facepaint15.jpg

this is a full view of it on the left and on the right was a deluxe costume from the disney store.


----------



## PrincessEmma630

cancer_survivor_06 said:


> Have a great trip make sure to check ebay alot of times you can find some good prices on costumes there. I bought two cindy's and a sleeping beauty for under 25 each now the were the lillian vernon ones a few years ago what I liked about them is they didn't itch. The disney ones tend to itch.
> 
> 
> Oh my! Those dresses are gorgeous!! I'm being very patient about it, I've checked out Ebay and am continuing to do so almost daily! I've also checked the Disney store online (we don't have a store here anymore) I'm becoming slightly obsessed with our Disney trip, as it's the first time back for me since I was a little girl, and the first time for our kids. Thanks again for the advice! I've been reading through the other messages on this board....there's some great stuff on here! So glad I found this board


----------



## J_Rasmussen

Let me start by apologizing if I have missed something already posted in this thread, I have read through a lot of it but can't find these answers. My wife and I are making our first family trip in May (6th through 11th) and we will be making a pit stop at the BBB. These are mainly "opinion" questions! 

1. From an opinion standpoint - if money isn't an issue - do you all recommend getting the castle package with everything OR would you still by dresses before hand and bring it with? 

2. If recommending to buy a dress before hand, should we try to buy online or simply look to buy something at Disney the first couple of days we are there?

3. Does anyone have a current list of the characters there are to choose from and maybe pictures of the dresses to choose from? I am pretty sure the DD wants to do Snow White, but as something to do before our trip I think it would be cool to look at all the pictures with her and let her choose. 

Thanks in advance! Just a dad trying to princess a real princess treatment.


----------



## jenseib

J_Rasmussen said:


> Let me start by apologizing if I have missed something already posted in this thread, I have read through a lot of it but can't find these answers. My wife and I are making our first family trip in May (6th through 11th) and we will be making a pit stop at the BBB. These are mainly "opinion" questions!
> 
> 1. From an opinion standpoint - if money isn't an issue - do you all recommend getting the castle package with everything OR would you still by dresses before hand and bring it with?
> 
> 2. If recommending to buy a dress before hand, should we try to buy online or simply look to buy something at Disney the first couple of days we are there?
> 
> 3. Does anyone have a current list of the characters there are to choose from and maybe pictures of the dresses to choose from? I am pretty sure the DD wants to do Snow White, but as something to do before our trip I think it would be cool to look at all the pictures with her and let her choose.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Just a dad trying to princess a real princess treatment.



I personally would bring my own dress (and have) because so far we have found dresses we like better at other sources. I actually am not impressed wit hthe current selection they have. The ones they had a few years ago (2008 I think) were nicer in my opinion. They should have the basic princesses. I hear that rapunzel was being discontinued. Not sure if the ystill have Tianna either. if you find a dress you like...get it! If not, you can usually get one at the parks before hand, or at BBB. But sometimes BBB (and the parks) will run out of a size


----------



## Disney_Dreaming1

Does anyone know if the princess tutus are still being sold?
thanks


----------



## ShawnT

We were just at BBB two weeks ago.  They had Cinderella, Tiana, Aurora, Snow White, Jasmine, Ariel, Belle.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

ShawnT said:


> We were just at BBB two weeks ago.  They had Cinderella, Tiana, Aurora, Snow White, Jasmine, Ariel, Belle.



Thanks!  I was looking for this info


----------



## J_Rasmussen

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## cdsulhoff

After reading a lot of the post on here I can say there are a lot of really good advice and tip that has really help me decide what to do for Brooklynn!
 We are going to do the hair and makeup but bring our own dresses! I also have petticoats and tutus to make her dresses fuller! 


Now to cancer_survivor_06 I lookes at your Photos. Did Alice autograph her dress or did it come like that?


----------



## jenseib

cdsulhoff said:


> After reading a lot of the post on here I can say there are a lot of really good advice and tip that has really help me decide what to do for Brooklynn!
> We are going to do the hair and makeup but bring our own dresses! I also have petticoats and tutus to make her dresses fuller!
> 
> 
> Now to cancer_survivor_06 I lookes at your Photos. Did Alice autograph her dress or did it come like that?



It comes like that


----------



## icicle

I'm sure this has been answered before but heck if I could find it. How hard is it to get a reservation at BBB? I'd love to score an early (8 am) spot at the MK BBB for my two daughters and possibly my son. We're not going until September so I know I can't call yet I just wanted to know if I need to be speed dialing at 9 am 180 days out. Or is online booking possible?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## amw

icicle said:


> Or is online booking possible?




No online booking ... yet ... you have to call.




icicle said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but heck if I could find it. How hard is it to get a reservation at BBB? I'd love to score an early (8 am) spot at the MK BBB for my two daughters and possibly my son. We're not going until September so I know I can't call yet I just wanted to know if I need to be speed dialing at 9 am 180 days out.



Depends how flexible you are on your dates ... I called one-month out to book BBB during March Break. The CM was extremely nice and was able to check multiple days for me. The first 2 tries had lunch-time appts, but then I scored an early appointment on a Sunday! She was also able to book Pirate's League for my other DD. No need to place a second call.

I don't think you need to worry about 180 days out.


----------



## J_Rasmussen

We just booked our "Castle" package yesterday. We are going to be at Disney from Saturday May 7th through Tuesday May 10th. We really only had two days we could book this for as it was our last thing we decided to reserve (yes our reservations and ADRs are all done). 

We really wanted Monday the 9th, first thing in the morning,  at the MK location, but the earliest they had was a 3:30. Can't do that because we have Cinderella's Round Table at 4:00 that evening. So we resorted to getting the first one at the DTD location. We'll do that and then head to MK.


----------



## twinmom2003

I am sure the answer to my questions is in this thread somewhere, but I have looked and can't find it.  We are going to be at WDW in Sept, and will be going to MNSSHP.  My DD 8 wants to do BBB before the party.  We want to do BBB at MK, and she wants to do the castle package (the one with the costume, etc).  How long does this package take with the photos and everything?  I am wondering how much time to plan for.  Thanks!


----------



## LuvBug1977

PiratePrincess99 said:


> I am really excited for my appt on Friday the 14 at 3 in the castle. I am just doing the hair. I am an adult but look rather younger like 16 year old so i am hoping i can get away with wearing cinderella costume for the makeover and pic and then changing. An imput or suggestions?



Here is the link to the official website:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/theme-parks/#/subCategory7
Click on: What is the best way to dress for a day at the parks? Is there any clothing that isn't permissible?

And it says:
The parks are a casual, family-oriented environment. We suggest you dress comfortably, wear good walking shoes and check the local weather report before you leave for the parks. 

Ensuring that the parks are family friendly is an important part of the Disney experience. In that spirit, we ask you to use your discretion and common sense. Attire that is not appropriate for the theme parks (and which may result in refusal of admittance) includes but is not limited to:

Adult costumes or clothing that can be viewed as representative of an actual Disney character
Masks (unless you are dressing up for a particular event)
Clothing with objectionable material, including obscene language or graphics
Excessively torn clothing
Clothing which, by nature, exposes excessive portions of the skin that may be viewed as inappropriate for a family environment
Objectionable tattoos
A Guest is allowed into the parks if her or his hair (or make-up, if applicable) has been made to resemble a Disney Princess or character (for example, after a Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique makeover) provided the Guest is not also wearing a costume or clothed to look like the character.

Considering Disney charges adult prices for tickets for children over 9 years old, I am guessing that they probably won't let you wear a costume in the park.  Maybe you could take it into BBB and put it on there and take it off imediately after your picture?
 Hope this helps!


----------



## Tgtown

I didn't read all of the pages, so please excuse me if this was posted already. We have 2 DDs and 1 definitely wants to do this the older DDthinks it's alright but not nearly as excited. My questions are:

Do you pay at the time of reservation or when you get to CRT for the makeover?
If you do prepay what is the cancellation policy?
The oldest DD9 would probably just want hair, makeup, and nails. If she wanted to upgrade could that be done during the makeover?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tgtown

Went ahead and booked.


----------



## BellaBaby

Tgtown said:


> I didn't read all of the pages, so please excuse me if this was posted already. We have 2 DDs and 1 definitely wants to do this the older DDthinks it's alright but not nearly as excited. My questions are:
> 
> Do you pay at the time of reservation or when you get to CRT for the makeover?
> If you do prepay what is the cancellation policy?
> The oldest DD9 would probably just want hair, makeup, and nails. If she wanted to upgrade could that be done during the makeover?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



When my girls did it a couple of years ago, we paid after they had it done like at a regular salon. I believe you can upgrade there, but someone may chime in if that's wrong.

They will love it!! Have fun--you leave soon!!


----------



## kjmommie

Does anyone know what color the backdrop and accessories are at the photo session part of BBB?  I am surprising my son and daughter with this in just a few weeks and am looking to find her a dress with him a shirt of some sort to match.  We have lots of costumes so I don't want to do a costume.  I want to do something special in a dress that she might be able to wear again!  The dress and shirt for him are going to be a surprise so I can't ask her which one that she likes!!


----------



## diezal11

Sorry if this has been asked, but if you book the crown package and bring your own dress can you still do the princess photo shoot, or add it on? If so whats the upcharge?


----------



## jenseib

diezal11 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but if you book the crown package and bring your own dress can you still do the princess photo shoot, or add it on? If so whats the upcharge?



You can add it on...or jsut go to the photoshoot place and do it and have them add the pictures to your photopass card



kjmommie said:


> Does anyone know what color the backdrop and accessories are at the photo session part of BBB?  I am surprising my son and daughter with this in just a few weeks and am looking to find her a dress with him a shirt of some sort to match.  We have lots of costumes so I don't want to do a costume.  I want to do something special in a dress that she might be able to wear again!  The dress and shirt for him are going to be a surprise so I can't ask her which one that she likes!!



If you look through the pages, there are toms of pictures of the photoshoots. It's jsut a basic background. I don't think they can change it. The pic in my signature of my DD swirling her red dress is from the photoshoot.


----------



## MAMA GRAVE

Hi, we will be at WDW from May 8th- May 14th and I'm thinking about taking my twin daughters (8) and my five year old daughter to Bibbidi to get their hair and nails done. ($55.00 per kid) 

I do have a few questions:

1- Should I dress them in a princess outfit before we get there?
2- Would this be a good time to get it done before we have dinner at 1900 Park Fare?
3- How much should I tip for each child?

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## bjakmom

kjmommie said:


> Does anyone know what color the backdrop and accessories are at the photo session part of BBB?  I am surprising my son and daughter with this in just a few weeks and am looking to find her a dress with him a shirt of some sort to match.  We have lots of costumes so I don't want to do a costume.  I want to do something special in a dress that she might be able to wear again!  The dress and shirt for him are going to be a surprise so I can't ask her which one that she likes!!


I just checked the photo shoot pics of my DGrD from Dec and the background color is the same as in jenseib's photos - dusty blue/gray.



MAMA GRAVE said:


> Hi, we will be at WDW from May 8th- May 14th and I'm thinking about taking my twin daughters (8) and my five year old daughter to Bibbidi to get their hair and nails done. ($55.00 per kid)
> 
> I do have a few questions:
> 
> 1- Should I dress them in a princess outfit before we get there?
> 2- Would this be a good time to get it done before we have dinner at 1900 Park Fare?
> 3- How much should I tip for each child?
> 
> Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> TIA.



DGrD always goes in dressed in her outfit - that way the pics in the chair are so cute and when she's done, she's ready to go to the photo shoot.
I think 1900 Park Faire is a great place to go after BBB. I do like to get the most 'time' I can for her BBB look in pictures, so I would go earlier in the day so my pics at MK would include her BBB look.  This summer DNiece(10) wants to try BBB so I scheduled her at 7PM since we'll be in the MK until 2 AM - plenty of time for castle/character pics with her BBB hair.
I tip 20% - so $10 each - but I have hairdresser and massage therapist daughters and I know how much they rely on their tips as income.
Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Hi All!  We are planning our next trip and DD will FINALLY be 3- just old enough for the BBB.  

Is 3 a good age to go?  

She is tiny- What is the smallest size dress they have on hand?  Smallest shoe size?

Are the pics on the first post current dresses?  

THANKS!


----------



## Jenvenza

I am also interested to see if anyone has any pics of current dresses! We leave in 17 days and I am so excited about our BBB appointment!!!


----------



## ShawnT

My daughter started out wanting Aurora so here is the dress






Then decided it was way too itchy (note for next time, put her in a plain white shirt to wear under the dress) so the fairy godmother suggested Tiana instead.  We were just there a few weeks ago.











Forgot to mention in a previous post that they also have a Tinkerbell costume also.


----------



## lilandvisma

I purchased younger DD's dress for BBB a couple of days ago at Toys R Us.  Do you think it's alright?  It doesn't itch her and she's in love with it.  It was $40...we don't have a Disney Store around us anymore and the dresses online weren't in her size or what she wanted (Cinderella or Snow White).  She wanted to wear it right away so it hasn't been steamed or anything.  It has gems around the top of the chest and bows with gems on the side of the puffed sleeve.  IDK...I just feel strange not getting it from Disney, I hope she's not going to want the other one when we get to WDW.  

Also, a question regarding DD #1.  I'm looking into getting her the Ariel dress (the parks authentic one that Disney Store sells) but am wondering if a Large would work.  Shes a taller girl but wears a size 10/12 in her clothes, do they run true to size? She initially wanted Jasmine but the two piece option is out as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Love it Mandy!  So cute!


----------



## adventure_woman

Couple of questions:

- How long did the bun stay in?  Will it stay in after swimming?? (going under water?)

- If she chooses the bun style, does she get the tiara and mickey clip (or is that extra?).  I have a tiara I already bought from there that we could bring...


----------



## jenseib

I don't think it will stay in after going under water. The bun does come with the tiara and mickey clip


----------



## 1queen

Heading to BBB in 15 days! Any suggestions for shoes? I don't want to pay for expensive ones there. My 4 year old and 5 year old have 330 appt at the castle. Then, we will spend the evening riding rides in MK or maybe over to epoct.


----------



## jenseib

You could get some sparkly ones from Target


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

What exactly comes with the Dress package for the listed price of $189.
Can the girls pick ANY wand, ANY shoe, ANY dress (besides the deluxe dresses) or is that the base price and goes up depending on what accessories you pick?


----------



## jenseib

Thats the base price


----------



## Jeniferdwn

I am trying to post some pics of my dd at BBB, but I'm not sure how to do it.
can anyone else see it or is it a red X?


----------



## jenseib

Jeniferdwn said:


> I am trying to post some pics of my dd at BBB, but I'm not sure how to do it.
> can anyone else see it or is it a red X?



red x. Are you using photobucket?


----------



## Jeniferdwn

jenseib said:


> red x. Are you using photobucket?



No, I didn't know I needed to.  when I get home, I'll try to load them all to a site and see if they'll show up then.  thanks!


----------



## danielmorgan03

Do they have a Rapunzel dress now?


----------



## jenseib

Jeniferdwn said:


> No, I didn't know I needed to.  when I get home, I'll try to load them all to a site and see if they'll show up then.  thanks!



What site were you trying to use?



danielmorgan03 said:


> Do they have a Rapunzel dress now?



I thin kI read they are gone, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

A few do, but most don't[/QUOTE]

Do you know which ones come in a 12/14?


----------



## danielmorgan03

Do they have a Rapunzel dress now?


----------



## chellewashere

If I buy the ponytail style hair with the cute Mickey heds in it will they put those in my DD's hair? Im just not a big fan of the bun but love the tiara and mickey clip just want the longer hair on her.


----------



## britt_ji

Not sure if this has been asked...

My niece has an appointment for BBB in MK at 6:45PM on May 29th. I believe this is the last appointment slot available. Will the photo session still be available for her to take pictures after, or should we try to reschedule for an earlier appointment?


----------



## PRPrincess1081

1queen said:


> Heading to BBB in 15 days! Any suggestions for shoes? I don't want to pay for expensive ones there. My 4 year old and 5 year old have 330 appt at the castle. Then, we will spend the evening riding rides in MK or maybe over to epoct.




I would get jelly shoes - that is what I used on my daughter after she did the whole experience I changed he to jelly shoes.

This is a picture with shoes from tiana package






This is with the jelly shoes


----------



## jenseib

chellewashere said:


> If I buy the ponytail style hair with the cute Mickey heds in it will they put those in my DD's hair? Im just not a big fan of the bun but love the tiara and mickey clip just want the longer hair on her.



Each style comes with certain things. You can add extra stuff, but you will have to pay for it. Some of the FGIT will throw it in for free, but be aware, most do not.


----------



## jzzikamarie

danielmorgan03 said:


> Do they have a Rapunzel dress now?



I've been trying to find this out, too...can't get a for sure answer.


----------



## jenseib

jzzikamarie said:


> I've been trying to find this out, too...can't get a for sure answer.



I'll tell you what I heard...I heard htye were going to stop selling them in either Dec or Jan, but then I heard of someone getting one after the date they were supposed to have stopped selling them. So it could be they have them till they sell out? 
This is what I bought. It's not official, but I like it better.






If you search tower princess, you can find this dress at a lot of Halloween shops. Some sites said it ran big...it does NOT. I ordered the smaller size because of that statement, and it JUST fits DD. I wish I would've gotten the bigger size so it lasts longer. The price was reasonable too.


----------



## jzzikamarie

That one is very cute!


----------



## chellewashere

jenseib said:


> Each style comes with certain things. You can add extra stuff, but you will have to pay for it. Some of the FGIT will throw it in for free, but be aware, most do not.



Thank you so much. I was going to pick it up before the appt but wanted to make sure they could attach it to her hair


----------



## mbsquirrel1198

My 5 year old daughter has a chin-length bob.  Do the FGM "do" any other hairstyle besides the bun?  I think my daughter would love the experience, but if they can't do anything special with her hair, it may not be so fun afterall.


----------



## LisaTC

My daughter has really, really long curly hair (down to her tookis) -- think that show Felicity.  I wonder what they'd do with that mane of hair!  Hmmm


----------



## rmw

LuvBug1977 said:


> And it says:
> The parks are a casual, family-oriented environment. We suggest you dress comfortably, wear good walking shoes and check the local weather report before you leave for the parks.
> 
> Ensuring that the parks are family friendly is an important part of the Disney experience. In that spirit, we ask you to use your discretion and common sense. Attire that is not appropriate for the theme parks (and which may result in refusal of admittance) includes but is not limited to:
> 
> Adult costumes or clothing that can be viewed as representative of an actual Disney character
> Masks (unless you are dressing up for a particular event)
> Clothing with objectionable material, including obscene language or graphics
> Excessively torn clothing
> Clothing which, by nature, exposes excessive portions of the skin that may be viewed as inappropriate for a family environment
> Objectionable tattoos
> A Guest is allowed into the parks if her or his hair (or make-up, if applicable) has been made to resemble a Disney Princess or character (for example, after a Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique makeover) provided the Guest is not also wearing a costume or clothed to look like the character.
> 
> Considering Disney charges adult prices for tickets for children over 9 years old, I am guessing that they probably won't let you wear a costume in the park.  Maybe you could take it into BBB and put it on there and take it off imediately after your picture?
> Hope this helps!




We will be attending the MNSSHP this October and were planning on doing BBB during the day.
Will it be ok for my then 13 year old to be done up as a princess ( with a dress brought from home) for the party that night? 
A little confused...


----------



## Disney_Dreaming1

I just got back from Disney world and saw a teen dressed up as snow white, and she said there was no problem so i think it depends on the castmembers you come in contact with.

I thought i might add for anyone else reading that the Pocohantas dress is on sale at animal kingdom for $31 (sizes small and medium are at Rafiki's planet watch sizes Xs-L are at camp minnie mickey) thought i might share that


----------



## princssdisnygina

rmw said:


> We will be attending the MNSSHP this October and were planning on doing BBB during the day.
> Will it be ok for my then 13 year old to be done up as a princess ( with a dress brought from home) for the party that night?
> A little confused...



Yes, your 13 year old would be fine.  Especially on MNSSHP nights... they are more leaniant! 



mbsquirrel1198 said:


> My 5 year old daughter has a chin-length bob.  Do the FGM "do" any other hairstyle besides the bun?  I think my daughter would love the experience, but if they can't do anything special with her hair, it may not be so fun afterall.



Yes... they do other styles besides the buns.  They have hair extensions that would go over a ponytail/bun or they can still do the bun.  I saw a girl just last week that had short hair and they only pulled up what they could get up and the used the rest to create the bun.  It looked cute! But yes there are other options! 



LisaTC said:


> My daughter has really, really long curly hair (down to her tookis) -- think that show Felicity.  I wonder what they'd do with that mane of hair!  Hmmm



Trust me... they will make it work! However, if you are doing the BBB you may want to comb it out just before you get in there!


----------



## bellelab

Does anyone know if BBB sells a short-sleeve Princess Aurora dress or where I could get one? We are going in Sept. when it will be HOT. I did find one on disneystore.com but it is off the shoulder and I think it would drive DD crazy. We are surprising her with a dress and BBB for her birthday on our upcoming trip and she Princess Aurora.


----------



## PRPrincess1081

Was wondering if anyone recently been to the BBB is the Princess Jasmine outfit a 1 piece or 2 pieces?


----------



## jenseib

PRPrincess1081 said:


> Was wondering if anyone recently been to the BBB is the Princess Jasmine outfit a 1 piece or 2 pieces?



Its 2 pieces


----------



## Whidby

Hi everyone, I'm new here and would like some advise.
We are going to DL in May and I would like both my DDs to have the BBB experience. But I read that it's only for 3yo.
My younger DD only turns 3 in Aug. Does it mean she will not be allowed to do a makeover in May? She'll be very disappointed if her sister can have a makeover and she can't.


----------



## jenseib

Whidby said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and would like some advise.
> We are going to DL in May and I would like both my DDs to have the BBB experience. But I read that it's only for 3yo.
> My younger DD only turns 3 in Aug. Does it mean she will not be allowed to do a makeover in May? She'll be very disappointed if her sister can have a makeover and she can't.



Disneyland has different rules thant Disney World, so you might want to post this on the DL thread


----------



## J_Rasmussen

Where would be the best place to find a Snow White Disney Princess dress before heading down to Orlando? We want her to have a dress BUT we want to have it before hand!! Closest Disney Store is in Kansas City, which is a 3hr drive from us.

The one we are really looking for is the Snow White Glitter Costume as seen on DisneyStore.com


----------



## princssdisnygina

J_Rasmussen said:


> Where would be the best place to find a Snow White Disney Princess dress before heading down to Orlando? We want her to have a dress BUT we want to have it before hand!! Closest Disney Store is in Kansas City, which is a 3hr drive from us.
> 
> The one we are really looking for is the Snow White Glitter Costume as seen on DisneyStore.com



You can order it and have it shipped to you?


----------



## J_Rasmussen

princssdisnygina said:


> You can order it and have it shipped to you?



The Disney Store website only has a large. We need a XS or 4t. Is there someplace else you were thinking I could order it from?


----------



## jenseib

J_Rasmussen said:


> The Disney Store website only has a large. We need a XS or 4t. Is there someplace else you were thinking I could order it from?



You can try ebay. Other that that, I don't think you will found offical park stuff anywhere else.


----------



## jenseib

There are several places you can find Snow White costumes, but they are not the park offical one, but you actually might find one you like better


----------



## jenseib

These are cute and similar

http://www.costumediscounters.com/g...irls-prestige-snow-white-costume-DI50490.html

http://www.costumecraze.com/DISM121.html

http://www.costumecraze.com/DISM205.html


----------



## Disney_Dreaming1

here's a really cute dress http://www.etsy.com/listing/58656856/new-snow-white-tulle-skirtcorset-3-pc i hope this helped!


----------



## hardingk

We just went to HS today and I know that it had been asked in the last few weeks if Rapunzel dresses were still available. They had them at the gift shop next to the Little Mermaid attraction. They were the same price as all the other princess dresses, but looked as if they were all XXS or XS bc they looked tiny!


----------



## J_Rasmussen

Thanks guys - I know the one I really want is the Disney one but thanks for those options. I really like them all and may just get one of them tonight when I get home!


----------



## organized mommy

I am trying to find out what the Belle Dress looks like.  DD has her heart set on Belle, but we found one she LOVED!  I just don't want to get there and she LOVES the one there more!


----------



## jenseib

organized mommy said:


> I am trying to find out what the Belle Dress looks like.  DD has her heart set on Belle, but we found one she LOVED!  I just don't want to get there and she LOVES the one there more!



I think this is it, but I could be wrong. I do know when I first saw it I wasn;t impressed at all.


----------



## crostorfer

You can find MUCH better Belle dresses on ebay. I would buy one from there and take it with you. 

My current favorite dress is the Cinderella Wedding dress they are selling at the Disney store, it's really pretty and much nicer than the regular blue Cinderella dress. I hate the current Ariel, it has weird rusching on it around the middle, it doesn't drape right.


----------



## LisaTC

I got 4 princess dresses (yes 4, I'm sick) on EBay for my daughter.  Aurora, Ariel, Snow White & Cinderella.  3 of them were Disney World dresses and the other was Disney brand, not Disney World Authentic purchase.  I know the Ariel and Aurora Dresses are about 60-65 dollars and I got all 4 for $66.00.  Definitely check EBay... totally worth it!


----------



## Ckmommy72

I'm sure this has probably been asked before, but with 139 pages, I couldn't read every post, so apologies in advance for the probable repeat.

My dd(6) of course wants to have the bbb experience when we go to wdw.  Which is great, I'm all for it.  What I'm not really all for is the fancy princess costumes.  I think they are beautiful, just not very practical both cost wise and spending a day at the park wise.  As well as comfort, I know my dd and she'd last maybe a couple hours before she was complaining and wanting to take the dress off.

So, my question is this, has anyone taken their daughter to bbb in "street" clothes?  I'm thinking maybe a cute dress from the Disney store?  Will it ruin the magic for her to not be in full princess dress?


----------



## jenseib

Ckmommy72 said:


> I'm sure this has probably been asked before, but with 139 pages, I couldn't read every post, so apologies in advance for the probable repeat.
> 
> My dd(6) of course wants to have the bbb experience when we go to wdw.  Which is great, I'm all for it.  What I'm not really all for is the fancy princess costumes.  I think they are beautiful, just not very practical both cost wise and spending a day at the park wise.  As well as comfort, I know my dd and she'd last maybe a couple hours before she was complaining and wanting to take the dress off.
> 
> So, my question is this, has anyone taken their daughter to bbb in "street" clothes?  I'm thinking maybe a cute dress from the Disney store?  Will it ruin the magic for her to not be in full princess dress?



Yes, several people do. you can also watch ebay and see if a cheap costume comes up.


----------



## tinkmom2

My oldest wore a t shirt that said "Princess" on it. It was much easier to get arounnd the parks. However we are going during the MNSSHP this year and my oldest will most likely be wearing her princess dress as a costume anyway when she goes to the BBB. They get a sash and all the cast members say "Hello Princess" through the day in the park. That alone makes the moment special. My oldest was not a girly girl anyway and decided on her own she didn't want to wear a dress. I agree Ebay is a great place to look. I have sold many a dress on there. I also found my yougest a new Cinderella dress during Christmas at Pennys for $10.00.


----------



## Sydnerella

Ckmommy72 said:


> I'm sure this has probably been asked before, but with 139 pages, I couldn't read every post, so apologies in advance for the probable repeat.
> 
> My dd(6) of course wants to have the bbb experience when we go to wdw.  Which is great, I'm all for it.  What I'm not really all for is the fancy princess costumes.  I think they are beautiful, just not very practical both cost wise and spending a day at the park wise.  As well as comfort, I know my dd and she'd last maybe a couple hours before she was complaining and wanting to take the dress off.
> 
> So, my question is this, has anyone taken their daughter to bbb in "street" clothes?  I'm thinking maybe a cute dress from the Disney store?  Will it ruin the magic for her to not be in full princess dress?



DD3 did the Tiana gown last March (BBB purchase so not cheap). For "insurance", that her much wanted gown would be worn and comfy, I bought the white cotton slip at Hannah Anderson to put on under the dress. This helped A BUNCH with her comfort. It's a ribbed tank style on top and eyelet on the bottom. Barely showed under the dress but made it comfy for her all day long. They are horribly scratchy around the waist esp.

DIFF OPTION - the parks now have cute skirts that look like the gowns. You could put her in a cute T or tank and one of those. I think they are 20-something. They do not sell a matching top, but I think a cute tank or T from home with some bling or even plain white would be fine with it if she has a favorite princess she still wants to dress like.

I am sure you have also seen the many adorable tutu skirts at Old Navy and Target - they would work with a T-shirt souvenier with her fave princess too!

ENjoy,
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Tltorrez

I did a surprise BBB trip for DSis on our last trip. Granted she's an adult, but she wore this top. 

http://www.justjen.com/shop/princess-tshirts.htm

It comes in both adult and child sizes and various styles. I got it in black and it made great pictures. And all CMs commented on it.


----------



## tinkmom2

This is what my DD's old Cinderella dress looked like. I purchased it at the Disney store before our last Disney trip. They cost a lot less at the Disney Store back home. Also you can find them on clearance sometimes at the disneystore.com site. 




This is the one I got for $10 at Penney's over Xmas. I see they have some Princess dresses right now for $14.99
http://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=196ce7a&submit search.y=7&Ntt=cinderella+dress+&SearchString=cinderella+dress+&Ne=840+4+877+878+5+961+6+29+3+598+11+15+12+506+10+23+585+596+1031+8+18+904+903+969+949+833&hdnOnGo=true&NOffset=0&submit search.x=4&Nao=0&N=4294959029&SO=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=searchresults&mscssid=6bf112cdf883b4503b6c8b0babefb76c4xMnVNoVza3oxMnVNoVza3W200B9AB4955645B4B5B2E4796756435D87781105803


----------



## Ckmommy72

Thanks for the responses,  glad to know that she won't look silly without the big dress.  And thanks, Synderella, for the link to the t-shirts...they are exactly something she would like!  My other issue with buying her a dress is size, she's already tall for her age...not yet 6 and wearing an 8.  11 months from now, she will most likely be a 10...I think that limits our choices a bit.  Whatever we decide to do, I know she will be in her glory!


----------



## Ckmommy72

Thanks for the responses,  glad to know that she won't look silly without the big dress.  And thanks, Synderella, for the link to the t-shirts...they are exactly something she would like!  My other issue with buying her a dress is size, she's already tall for her age...not yet 6 and wearing an 8.  11 months from now, she will most likely be a 10...I think that limits our choices a bit.  Whatever we decide to do, I know she will be in her glory!


----------



## PrincessEmma630

We got our trip booked...yay!!  And were lucky enough to get an 8:55 appointment at BBB the first day we'll be at MK.  DD6 has her heart set on dressing up as Belle, and although I'm willing to buy the Castle package at the park for her, I decided to look around beforehand so we could see if we could get it cheaper. Well, we found the "Official Disney Parks" Belle dress on Ebay, and paid much less than we would have at the park.....but when we got it in the mail we noticed it is sooooooooo scratchy! Worse than any princess dress I've ever seen! I'm thinking about getting her some kind of Belle tutu or something similar that would be much cooler, that she could wear with a Belle t-shirt or something. Anybody ever seen anything like this?


----------



## hardingk

PrincessEmma630 said:


> We got our trip booked...yay!!  And were lucky enough to get an 8:55 appointment at BBB the first day we'll be at MK.  DD6 has her heart set on dressing up as Belle, and although I'm willing to buy the Castle package at the park for her, I decided to look around beforehand so we could see if we could get it cheaper. Well, we found the "Official Disney Parks" Belle dress on Ebay, and paid much less than we would have at the park.....but when we got it in the mail we noticed it is sooooooooo scratchy! Worse than any princess dress I've ever seen! I'm thinking about getting her some kind of Belle tutu or something similar that would be much cooler, that she could wear with a Belle t-shirt or something. Anybody ever seen anything like this?



They have a really cute Belle Tutu that is yellow with small red roses on it in Disney. I also just bought dd a cute Belle set at Walmart for $10 - it has 2 tank tops, one is white with yellow bows with a picture of Belle on it with and says Belle and the other is a yellow tank with roses on it and says belle all over. It came with a matching skort that is yellow with a red rose on the side embroidered in it. The white tank and the Yellow Belle tutu from Disney would look great together.


----------



## hardingk

Some reason it posted my reponse 3x...sorry.


----------



## hardingk

Some reason it posted my reponse 3x...sorry.


----------



## missbeckd

Can someone please post a picture or a link to the skirts they now sell at BBB. I know I've seen them on here but now I can't find them. I'm hoping to have my SIL pick one up for my daughter for our suprise May trip. TIA


----------



## nlginny

We are going to WDW in October. I have two DD's ages 8 and 4. I want to do the most expensive package which is $189 and up. How much are the Belle dresses or are they included with the price of $189? How much more can I plan on spending with both girls for this experience?


----------



## jenseib

missbeckd said:


> Can someone please post a picture or a link to the skirts they now sell at BBB. I know I've seen them on here but now I can't find them. I'm hoping to have my SIL pick one up for my daughter for our suprise May trip. TIA



I posted one on the other BBB thread...here

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&page=129  Scroll down


----------



## jenseib

nlginny said:


> We are going to WDW in October. I have two DD's ages 8 and 4. I want to do the most expensive package which is $189 and up. How much are the Belle dresses or are they included with the price of $189? How much more can I plan on spending with both girls for this experience?



The dress is included in that price. As well as some other accessories. That price is not set in stone, it depends on what assecoires you pick as well. You can look for cheaper dresses online before you go. I actually am not a fan of the current dresses they have. You might find something much prettier and cheaper online.  We took our own dress and did th middle package and then went for photos after and we had a wonderful experience. We did buy the Belle crown though while there. I think the current price for just the dress is $65 at WDW.


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

nlginny said:


> We are going to WDW in October. I have two DD's ages 8 and 4. I want to do the most expensive package which is $189 and up. How much are the Belle dresses or are they included with the price of $189? How much more can I plan on spending with both girls for this experience?



I just went in Sept. with my 8 and 4 year old. My 8 year old was Ariel and my 4 yr old was Sleeping Beauty. They got the works dress, shoes, wand, hair, makeup, purse with gloves and photo package. Something that the girls through was fun was I got my hair and make up done too. It was kind-of a fun mom and daughter activity. For the 3 of us it came to just under $500, and it was so worth it.


----------



## jacdolfin

Hi all.  I have done the BBB one year and my daughter loved it.  My question is can you make reservations online or is it only if you call in? Can anyone give me the number if so. thanks


----------



## jenseib

jacdolfin said:


> Hi all.  I have done the BBB one year and my daughter loved it.  My question is can you make reservations online or is it only if you call in? Can anyone give me the number if so. thanks



You still have to call in. You can call the main number and go to the dining option and they can do it for you.


----------



## Massillon Dad

for a guaranteed memmory that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Honeystar120608

I was wondering, can you book BBB 180 days in advance like the dining reservations? I can't remember. My friend is going the same week as us and wants to book for her DD.



Since I am on here, I thought I'd post our pictures of last October with DD getting herself on dolled up. She LOVED it. We did the Crown Package and it was worth every penny. When DH went to go pay (who had thought it was a lot of money to do a child's hair and such but didnt kick up much fuss) the FGIT said the cost and he was like "oh that's bad!". Cracked me up!  It was completely worth it, she looked forward to this moment for a year, picked out her dress and everything. Here is the pictures...





(following are photopass pics..)












Our very next stop...




Just to show how well the hair STAYS, this was the evening of at the Dessert Party.




Day after, in the heat of Animal Kingdom. 





Her hair could have lasted another day perhaps, but we were flying out and decided to take all her pins out and give it a good wash before getting stopped at the metal detectors with a hair full of metal. 

When you leave you get a cute little pink gift bag with the nailpolishes (blue and pink) the rest of your eye makeup and gloss, and the face stickers as well as a little pamphlet with her name on it. She LOVED having that pink bag. We still have it!


----------



## hardingk

Awesome pictures!


----------



## lilys.mom

We are leaving in 3 weeks and doing the middle package and may buy a dress a la carte when we get there. DD wants jasmine. What do you have to do to have the photo shoot after and does it cost extra???? Thanks.


----------



## Honeystar120608

I also just wanted to add, the little photography session in the back of the store behind the castle, he was amazing with getting the few pics that he had. My daughter is very shy and didn't want to sit there. After getting all done up at the BBB, she didn't want to be in front of another stranger. He had litterally 30 seconds for the 2 poses he got. I almost cried when I saw how well they turned out. SO impressed with them. 
To add to the experience, they were doing a photoshoot at 8am (our apt time) right behind the castle with all the main characters. We had to get ushered around to the photostudio, then when we came out, Goofy and Mickey were all there waving at the kids, goofy came over to high five Brayden, meanwhile surrounded by an awesome cast for the shoot. I mean, it was just a magical moment!! Can't buy it, no price can be put on it.  It's a great memory we have in Disney...one of SO MANY!! CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT OCT!!!


----------



## Honeystar120608

lilys.mom said:


> We are leaving in 3 weeks and doing the middle package and may buy a dress a la carte when we get there. DD wants jasmine. What do you have to do to have the photo shoot after and does it cost extra???? Thanks.



I believe it's first come first served. Where our ressie was one of the first of the day, it was empty when we went over (park was still closed).
All pics were uploaded to our photopass (we had a share with others so it only costed us $20 for photopass for the entire trip) If you don't have photopass Im not too sure what is done. But we swear by a dining plan and photopass. Worth every penny for both.


----------



## lilys.mom

Honeystar120608 said:


> I believe it's first come first served. Where our ressie was one of the first of the day, it was empty when we went over (park was still closed).
> All pics were uploaded to our photopass (we had a share with others so it only costed us $20 for photopass for the entire trip) If you don't have photopass Im not too sure what is done. But we swear by a dining plan and photopass. Worth every penny for both.



Thanks our appt is at 8:10 and park doesnt open until 9am that day. So when we go in for our appointment tell them we want to do the photoshoot after??? 

Also just wanted to add my DD will probably be like yours she is very shy but hoping to get at least a few cute shots...

and where exactly are the photos taken? 
Thanks.


----------



## Honeystar120608

lilys.mom said:


> Thanks our appt is at 8:10 and park doesnt open until 9am that day. So when we go in for our appointment tell them we want to do the photoshoot after???
> 
> Also just wanted to add my DD will probably be like yours she is very shy but hoping to get at least a few cute shots...
> 
> and where exactly are the photos taken?
> Thanks.



They don't make it very well known, however if you ask them they will tell you. When you are done and you paid you walk out the door. Turn left to go out the back of the castle. When you have gotten 'outside' look sort of to your left, there is a little shop there. the Photostudio is in the back of it. Again, Im sure they will give you better discription. Someone escorted us.

That is the best time for the BBB in my opinion. There was a lineup when we got there at 8 for our 820 res as well.  I don't think early can hurt.


----------



## jenseib

Honeystar120608 Your DD is so adorable!


----------



## Honeystar120608

jenseib said:


> Honeystar120608 Your DD is so adorable!



 Thanks! we think so too! lol She still has her mickey head barrett, does my hair all the time with it. And many others... What I do for my daughter.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Does anybody know where one could buy the face stickers. DD doesn't want to do BBB again this year, she'd rather get some toys at the parks. But I can do a mock BBB in our room. We have the mickey barret still, the nailpolish. Buy her makeup and tiara (hers broke). But she really wants the face stickers too and I can't find them anywhere online to buy them. I wonder if Micheals would have them. Or a local jewellery teenie bopperie shop maybe. I have a few months to find it. But she will be so excited to have it all, she loves to organize so I will buy her a toileteries bag and all. In fact she still has the comb as well.  Darn Face stickers.


----------



## jenseib

Honeystar120608 said:


> Does anybody know where one could buy the face stickers. DD doesn't want to do BBB again this year, she'd rather get some toys at the parks. But I can do a mock BBB in our room. We have the mickey barret still, the nailpolish. Buy her makeup and tiara (hers broke). But she really wants the face stickers too and I can't find them anywhere online to buy them. I wonder if Micheals would have them. Or a local jewellery teenie bopperie shop maybe. I have a few months to find it. But she will be so excited to have it all, she loves to organize so I will buy her a toileteries bag and all. In fact she still has the comb as well.  Darn Face stickers.



Try Claires. I'm pretty sure they have face jewels.


----------



## fterie4u

Has anyone bought and then brought a costume from home only to have dd want to pick one out there?  We are trying to decide which route to go.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jenseib

fterie4u said:


> Has anyone bought and then brought a costume from home only to have dd want to pick one out there?  We are trying to decide which route to go.  Any suggestions?



I'm sure lots of people have. Just let your DD know that the one from home is what you are using. Make sure she likes it before hand. If it's unique it could be an advantage. You can tell your DD she will be the only one with that special dress on.


----------



## crostorfer

Jen, are you taking the Cinderella dress with you to CRT??? If you do take a pic and post it, I want to see!!!

Could you also be good enough to sneak into the BBB and get some pics of the current dresses? We are going in May and the BBB is Kassidy's birthday present. Deciding on the dress before hand will save me a lot of time and hassle, the kid has a tough time making decisions under pressure, LOL.


----------



## jenseib

crostorfer said:


> Jen, are you taking the Cinderella dress with you to CRT??? If you do take a pic and post it, I want to see!!!
> 
> Could you also be good enough to sneak into the BBB and get some pics of the current dresses? We are going in May and the BBB is Kassidy's birthday present. Deciding on the dress before hand will save me a lot of time and hassle, the kid has a tough time making decisions under pressure, LOL.



Yes. we actually now have a BBB appointment too. I wasn't going to do it, but she kind of wanted to so I made a late appointment for the day. I'll do my best at getting pictures. Claire will be wearing the Cinderella dress for that and for dinner at CRT. I'll be sure to post pictures. We just LOVE that dress! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## PolyAddict

I have taken DD10 3 times over the years but not since 2008.  DD17 wants to go and have her hair pulled up with a tiara and glitter in her hair.  Is this possible?  thanks for any input...


----------



## jenseib

PolyAddict said:


> I have taken DD10 3 times over the years but not since 2008.  DD17 wants to go and have her hair pulled up with a tiara and glitter in her hair.  Is this possible?  thanks for any input...



Yes she can get the bun and tiara. no age limit (except to be 3)


----------



## kycanonist

I know I've probably just missed this somewhere along the way...

But do you tip your CM for these services?  If so, about how much?


----------



## PolyAddict

jenseib said:


> Yes she can get the bun and tiara. no age limit (except to be 3)



thanks for the response-do you know if they will charge the full $50 for a tiara and glitter-she doesn't want a bun-just maybe some hair pulled back in the tiara?


----------



## jenseib

kycanonist said:


> I know I've probably just missed this somewhere along the way...
> 
> But do you tip your CM for these services?  If so, about how much?



You can if you want. It's just like at a hair salon, whatever you feel comfortable with, but suggested at a salon is 15-20% of the service (not the merchandise you get)



PolyAddict said:


> thanks for the response-do you know if they will charge the full $50 for a tiara and glitter-she doesn't want a bun-just maybe some hair pulled back in the tiara?



No they can't just pull it back. They have certain styules and they have to stick to them. I even asked if they could make my DD's more spikey instead of rounded into a bubble, and she said no.


----------



## PolyAddict

No they can't just pull it back. They have certain styules and they have to stick to them. I even asked if they could make my DD's more spikey instead of rounded into a bubble, and she said no.[/QUOTE]

Thanks-is there somewhere she can view the styles?


----------



## Minnie&Tink

We are going in July and I just called this morning and I was able to get an appointment for 8am on my first choice of day at MK BBB.  There is only 115 days until our trip.  They also had appointments at 10 and 11:25 available as well as others in the afternoon.  



icicle said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but heck if I could find it. How hard is it to get a reservation at BBB? I'd love to score an early (8 am) spot at the MK BBB for my two daughters and possibly my son. We're not going until September so I know I can't call yet I just wanted to know if I need to be speed dialing at 9 am 180 days out. Or is online booking possible?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## jenseib

PolyAddict said:


> No they can't just pull it back. They have certain styules and they have to stick to them. I even asked if they could make my DD's more spikey instead of rounded into a bubble, and she said no.



Thanks-is there somewhere she can view the styles?[/QUOTE]

They should in the first few pages of this thread...if not in the other BBB thread.
There are 3 main ones. My DD in my signature has the Diva (I think) And then there is a bun and a pop princess which is similar to the diva, but you get shorter spikey colored hair. My DD had the choic of hair color, they have normal colors to match real hair color too. I had no clue they had pink till she asked for it.


----------



## buzzmom3

Is it 180 + 10 like dining or just 180 days for reservations?


----------



## jenseib

buzzmom3 said:


> Is it 180 + 10 like dining or just 180 days for reservations?



I "think" it's just 180....but I could be wrong.


----------



## organized mommy

crostorfer said:


> Jen, are you taking the Cinderella dress with you to CRT??? If you do take a pic and post it, I want to see!!!
> 
> Could you also be good enough to sneak into the BBB and get some pics of the current dresses? We are going in May and the BBB is Kassidy's birthday present. Deciding on the dress before hand will save me a lot of time and hassle, the kid has a tough time making decisions under pressure, LOL.



Check out this other thread.  As far as I am aware, these are the current dresses.  I have not found anyone to be able to say otherwise.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2658385


----------



## nlginny

To book 180 days in advance, do you need a credit card? How much will they charge on the credit card?


----------



## Minnie&Tink

nlginny said:


> To book 180 days in advance, do you need a credit card? How much will they charge on the credit card?



I booked last week and my credit card was not charged.  They only charge if you don't show up and don't cancel there is also a cancellation period.  You need to cancel at least 24 hours in advance or you are charged a cancellation fee of $10.


----------



## Ashwen730

We will be visiting the BBB in the castle in May. My DD (5) is bringing her own dress. We got Cinderella's wedding dress from our local Disney store! Should she go to the BBB already dressed up or should we bring the dress with us and change there? Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Ashwen730 said:


> We will be visiting the BBB in the castle in May. My DD (5) is bringing her own dress. We got Cinderella's wedding dress from our local Disney store! Should she go to the BBB already dressed up or should we bring the dress with us and change there? Thanks!



That's up to you if you want to carry it.  The experience of changing "into a princess" there is fun for the kids.  They will take her dress back to the dressing room for you and set her up.  But either way will be fine I am sure!


----------



## Ashwen730

Thanks so much for the reply! I want her to be able to change at BBB, but wasn't sure how it worked if we were bringing our own dress!


----------



## PrincessEmma630

Question about early (before park opens) appointments

Our appt is at 8:55am, wanted to get an early morning one so we could get an early start on our first day! We are staying at a family members time share off property, about 1 mile away from MK, and we have to be there 15 mins early. We will obviously be driving to the parks and paying to park, does anyone know if we get there about an hour before the park opens, will the parking lot trams be running that early? Any suggestion as to how much time we should allow ourselves to make sure to get in there ontime?


----------



## livie1205

just got back and dd5 went to BBB...they no longer charge extra for the crown AND the mickey barret.I made sure I took her last one (that they also did not charge her for) just in case because I was told here that they DO charge for it.They said they both come with her hair style (bun) and I asked the people at the check in ,our godmother AND the mang. to make sure so they gave her a brand new one so now she has a matching set


----------



## jenseib

livie1205 said:


> just got back and dd5 went to BBB...they no longer charge extra for the crown AND the mickey barret.I made sure I took her last one (that they also did not charge her for) just in case because I was told here that they DO charge for it.They said they both come with her hair style (bun) and I asked the people at the check in ,our godmother AND the mang. to make sure so they gave her a brand new one so now she has a matching set



That has always been the case with the bun style. They have never charged for the tiara and mickey clip with that styel. Just if you add it to another style you may be charged.


----------



## Susan595

I went through almost the entire thread and didn't see any mention of kids doing the Rock Star anyone done this or have pics?  my daughter is going to be 7 when we go in Oct and although she LOVES Cinderella I can see her seeing the Hannah thing and wanting it instead, so just wondering about it.  Also say you do the big huge princess dress thing what is the rest of your schedule like do you go in rides etc.......... is it uncomfortable for them to do this or do you just do a take it easy kind of day and is that even possible at WDW lol.  This will be our first disney trip and soooooooooo excited.  Pretty sure I have more questions but I've read so much I forget now lol


----------



## jenseib

Susan595 said:


> I went through almost the entire thread and didn't see any mention of kids doing the Rock Star anyone done this or have pics?  my daughter is going to be 7 when we go in Oct and although she LOVES Cinderella I can see her seeing the Hannah thing and wanting it instead, so just wondering about it.  Also say you do the big huge princess dress thing what is the rest of your schedule like do you go in rides etc.......... is it uncomfortable for them to do this or do you just do a take it easy kind of day and is that even possible at WDW lol.  This will be our first disney trip and soooooooooo excited.  Pretty sure I have more questions but I've read so much I forget now lol



Do you mean the Hannah wig thing. I'm pretty sure that was ended a year or 2 ago.
We haven't had much problem with rides and dresses. I just help DD lift her dress if needed for a ride. We did BBB at 6PM and she stayed in the dress till we went back to the resort at 2:45 AM.  She had no problems with it.


----------



## Susan595

its not called the Hannah look anymore its more a "popstar" look or something, maybe its not been offered anymore though yes I'll have to research this now that you say it I may have read it on a thread pretty old ho hum.


----------



## Susan595

found it 

New Disney's Secret Star Makeover!

Be your own star, just like Hannah Montana, with a fantastic Disney's Secret Star makeover!


----------



## livie1205

jenseib said:


> That has always been the case with the bun style. They have never charged for the tiara and mickey clip with that styel. Just if you add it to another style you may be charged.



The reason I posted this is because a while back someone was saying they DO charge for it and they must have forgot..


----------



## kaleenoc

livie1205 said:


> The reason I posted this is because a while back someone was saying they DO charge for it and they must have forgot..



I think it's likely that the person was talking about the crowns (character specific) in addition to the tiaras.

I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## jenseib

Susan595 said:


> found it
> 
> New Disney's Secret Star Makeover!
> 
> Be your own star, just like Hannah Montana, with a fantastic Disney's Secret Star makeover!




I'm pretty sure they did away with this a year or two ago, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Susan595

the 'hannah' look goes til April 30th, its kinda cheesy sounding to me though, a wig a microphone etc...... if I'm going to pay for something that much money I want her hair done and the whole 9 yards kwim ?  I also read they are only doing the "special star" one at MK we're booking at DTD so we can do the 1900 afterwards sheesh I think, who knows I could have that all wrong lol, I'm so new at all this I'm quite likely confusing myself.


----------



## joy13

If you have enough park days, I think you'd be better off at the castle if you are doing 1900 Park Fare after.  You can just hop the monorail to the Grand Floridian.  If you don't have enough park days (or don't have park hoppers and doing a different park that day) - DTD will be ok too, there will be a bus to the GF from DTD, but you will have to allow more time - I would make sure she will be done with her makeover and pictures at least an hour to hour and a half before your ADR from DTD.


----------



## katiekoester

Does anyone have a picture of the green Ariel dress they can post? My DD8 is trying to decide between Rapunzel (which we would get before going) or the green Ariel dress (which we would get at WDW). Thanks!


----------



## Susan595

I'm totally getting myself confused, i should have ADR's by end of the day and will know whats up, my agent at least knows whats going on because I certainly dont' lol.  I thought DTD was IN MK lol........... hell I was just going to ask what DTD was til I put two and two together and remembered, someday i'm going to look back on all this n laugh.


----------



## tinkmom2

I just made a ressie at the DTD local for my daughter in October. We are going to the MNSSHP at 4 so I scheduled her appointment at noon and we will be doing shopping at DTD.


----------



## joy13

tinkmom2 said:


> I just made a ressie at the DTD local for my daughter in October. We are going to the MNSSHP at 4 so I scheduled her appointment at noon and we will be doing shopping at DTD.



We did that too, we took a bus from DTD to the Comtemporary and walked to MK - worked great!


----------



## jelly2406

we're doing bbb in sept for dd 4th bday. i did choose the 189.00 package, sorry if this has already been asked, my eyes are getting blurry from trying to read every post. But what exactly is included in that? I know certain items cost more but if you have done this package what did you get for this price?

Will the FGM show you items that are included in the 189.00? or do they let them pick whatever and then you pay extra.

i dont really have a budget for this but i also dont really want to end up being charged like 500.00 

tia


----------



## monkeybug

We were at our local Disney store today and they didn't have the tinkerbell costume my daughter wanted. They said it would be $50 online or $90 in the parks. Would it be $50 at the Disney store in Downtown Disney?


----------



## hardingk

monkeybug said:


> We were at our local Disney store today and they didn't have the tinkerbell costume my daughter wanted. They said it would be $50 online or $90 in the parks. Would it be $50 at the Disney store in Downtown Disney?



The Disney Store dresses are different then the dresses sold at the parks. The dresses that the World of Disney Store sells at Downtown Disney, are the parks version and they are $60.


----------



## monkeybug

hardingk said:


> The Disney Store dresses are different then the dresses sold at the parks. The dresses that the World of Disney Store sells at Downtown Disney, are the parks version and they are $60.



Oh okay, so is the $60 one the same one that's available at BBB? And it's $90 if we get it at BBB?


----------



## hardingk

monkeybug said:


> Oh okay, so is the $60 one the same one that's available at BBB? And it's $90 if we get it at BBB?



The $60 dresses are the same ones sold at BBB, but I think the package that includes the dress and accesories, make up & hair is $190.


----------



## monkeybug

hardingk said:


> The $60 dresses are the same ones sold at BBB, but I think the package that includes the dress and accesories, make up & hair is $190.



Thank you!! I was debating over ordering it online or trying to find one in Downtown Disney when we get there. If I can get the same one in Downtown Disney for $60 and not have to pay shipping (or worry about it getting here in time) then that's what I'll do. 
Thanks again!


----------



## hardingk

monkeybug said:


> Thank you!! I was debating over ordering it online or trying to find one in Downtown Disney when we get there. If I can get the same one in Downtown Disney for $60 and not have to pay shipping (or worry about it getting here in time) then that's what I'll do.
> Thanks again!



They have free shipping over $75 and they ship really quick I have found.


----------



## jenseib

I don't beleive there are any dresses at WDW that are $90 .


----------



## robandkelly13

I have the castle package booked for our upcoming trip. However, after reading these boards, I'm nervous about the Rapunzel dress being in stock; so, I'm planning on buying it prior to our ressie. I've been told that I can adjust the package down if need be when we show up for the appointment. Has anyone ever done this? If so, was it as easy as it sounds, or did you get grief for lowering the package?  THANKS!


----------



## jenseib

robandkelly13 said:


> I have the castle package booked for our upcoming trip. However, after reading these boards, I'm nervous about the Rapunzel dress being in stock; so, I'm planning on buying it prior to our ressie. I've been told that I can adjust the package down if need be when we show up for the appointment. Has anyone ever done this? If so, was it as easy as it sounds, or did you get grief for lowering the package?  THANKS!



It will be no problem. I don't even think they actually know what you have booked for sure. But just tell them when you arrive what package you want. Do get the dress prior, as I'm pretty sure they aren't keeping those in stock anymore.


----------



## yolie912

Hello, has anybody experienced BBB with a little girl with long long hair??? Thanks so much!


----------



## estherhead

yolie912 said:


> Hello, has anybody experienced BBB with a little girl with long long hair??? Thanks so much!



My little girls don't have long, long hair.  Just long and VERY thinck.  And I really don't think it would make any difference.  They comb it into a smooth ponytail.  Then split it and make two braids.  These are then wound and the hair left out is combed over to hide them.  On long, long hair the bun might be a little bigger but that would be it.

See how they are splitting it?


----------



## 1hero2princesses

I was just going to tell everyone if you want to do this, but think it will probably be booked go ahead and try. I was not even going to try to book BBB for my girls, but I decided they will be the perfect ages, 6 and 4 so I called. I thought I would have trouble getting an appointment but they still had tons of appts for our July vacation and I was able to book both of them right when I wanted. I just booked a few days ago.


----------



## yolie912

You got Lu ky. I have been trying for our May trip and nothing comes up at the Magic Kingdom location. How is the downtown Disney location? Do people cancel?? Thanks!


----------



## cab0ad

yolie912 said:


> You got Lu ky. I have been trying for our May trip and nothing comes up at the Magic Kingdom location. How is the downtown Disney location? Do people cancel?? Thanks!



I got a Downtown disney appt. for our late may trip too.  Can't get into MK the day we want.  I call once a week to see if there are cancelations.  One CM told me my best chance was to call every day about a week out from the day we want to go because many families cancel within the last week for one reason or another.


----------



## avw1295

Can anybody tell me how long it takes if I get the castle package?


----------



## jelly2406

avw1295 said:


> Can anybody tell me how long it takes if I get the castle package?



They told me when i booked the other day that i should expect to be there for 1 hour and 45 mins. for that package. 

It will be our first time doing this, so im not sure if that is right?


----------



## jenseib

jelly2406 said:


> They told me when i booked the other day that i should expect to be there for 1 hour and 45 mins. for that package.
> 
> It will be our first time doing this, so im not sure if that is right?



no thats not right. If you get in on time the longest would be an hour and thats really stretching it


----------



## Susan595

Got my AdR's done !  so we're doing BBB at 1pm, 1900 for 430 and going to the halloween party after.  Sounds like a busy day but looking forward to it so much.  Just get up relax have breaky and hang out at pool for a bit then head on over to the park at noon or something like that.  I have no idea this will be one of the last few days we're there so I'll have figured out by then how long it takes for a bus, the ride to get there etc.  I HOPE LOL !


----------



## xXMyTwoPrincessesXx

jelly2406 said:


> They told me when i booked the other day that i should expect to be there for 1 hour and 45 mins. for that package.
> 
> It will be our first time doing this, so im not sure if that is right?



They told me usually 30 minutes, but schedule an hour just in case!

We will be there in 2 weeks!! Eeeek!! I will post pictures when I'm back! We are doing Belle. 

Ohh and when I asked if I can change things around when I got there, she said not a problem.. that they only ask to get an idea, but I tell them what package/character I want when I actually get there. HTH!


----------



## MWGreene

When I booked the CM told me to bring my own comb. Does it have to be a real comb or can it be a brush? My DD has curly hair and I can't imagine running a comb through it!


----------



## hardingk

MWGreene said:


> When I booked the CM told me to bring my own comb. Does it have to be a real comb or can it be a brush? My DD has curly hair and I can't imagine running a comb through it!



They told me comb or brush. Probably whatever works best!


----------



## jenseib

MWGreene said:


> When I booked the CM told me to bring my own comb. Does it have to be a real comb or can it be a brush? My DD has curly hair and I can't imagine running a comb through it!



You won't need anything. They have combs there and they never ask for one you brought. I don't even bring one anymore.


----------



## ObsessedDisPlanner

We prebought our DDs Rapunzel dress but my DD has short thin hair, I was hoping to not do the bun one cuz she would literally have a bun the size of a her quarter on her head.. LOL so does anyone elses dd have short thin hair and what styles have you done?? I was thinking rockstar or the long braid they offer.. so not sure.. any suggestions??


----------



## princssdisnygina

ObsessedDisPlanner said:


> We prebought our DDs Rapunzel dress but my DD has short thin hair, I was hoping to not do the bun one cuz she would literally have a bun the size of a her quarter on her head.. LOL so does anyone elses dd have short thin hair and what styles have you done?? I was thinking rockstar or the long braid they offer.. so not sure.. any suggestions??



There is one where the pull the hair in the bun but it has long hair extensions.  I have actually done this one.... so even as a big princess... you can still get the idea!   The bun looking thing is actually part of the extension so no worries there!


----------



## ObsessedDisPlanner

LOL, thanks! Is the hair bun/extensions all the same size or are they child/adult? I would love to join the fun with her, I never thought to even do it.. hmm wonder if they will SQUEEZE me in??


----------



## jenseib

ObsessedDisPlanner said:


> We prebought our DDs Rapunzel dress but my DD has short thin hair, I was hoping to not do the bun one cuz she would literally have a bun the size of a her quarter on her head.. LOL so does anyone elses dd have short thin hair and what styles have you done?? I was thinking rockstar or the long braid they offer.. so not sure.. any suggestions??



I don't think they offer a braid


----------



## yolie912

Hello everyone,
Do you know where I can get a little crown like the one they use for the bun hairstyle? I am going next week. Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

yolie912 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Do you know where I can get a little crown like the one they use for the bun hairstyle? I am going next week. Thanks!



They sell them all over the parks...or they come with the bun style at BBB. They also sell them there if you want to add it to a different style


----------



## hardingk

What do they do for girls that don't have long hair? My dd has a short bob haircut. Won't fit into a bun.


----------



## yolie912

Hello,
What kind of shoes do your kids wear to the park with the dress after BBB?
Thanks!!


----------



## jenseib

yolie912 said:


> Hello,
> What kind of shoes do your kids wear to the park with the dress after BBB?
> Thanks!!



This last trip my DD wore sparkly flats


----------



## hardingk

yolie912 said:


> Hello,
> What kind of shoes do your kids wear to the park with the dress after BBB?
> Thanks!!



Sneakers, usually.


----------



## ckdisneyfan

Hello everyone. I love looking at all the pics posted on this thread! 

My sisters-in-law and I are planning on doing this with our daughters in October (there will be 9 of us - super excited)

but I have recently heard that the chairs there are itty-bitty (as in larger grown up rearends don't fit in them very well)

Anyone have any advice on this? 

Thanks so much


----------



## grandmadebby2

ckdisneyfan said:


> Hello everyone. I love looking at all the pics posted on this thread!
> 
> My sisters-in-law and I are planning on doing this with our daughters in October (there will be 9 of us - super excited)
> 
> but I have recently heard that the chairs there are itty-bitty (as in larger grown up rearends don't fit in them very well)
> 
> Anyone have any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks so much



My adult daughter did it with her little girl in 2008 and never complained about the seat size.  She's not real big or small just about what I would call average size.  We went and watched and she didn't look uncomfortable in fact they both had a lot of fun.


----------



## jenseib

I'm pretty sure they are regular sized salon chairs. They use boosters for the kids


----------



## +Rosetta+

Yeah, they're normal sized chairs, plenty of space for "adult bums." There are boosters for the little ones.


----------



## ckdisneyfan

great! thank you for the info


----------



## disneymegs

hardingk said:


> What do they do for girls that don't have long hair? My dd has a short bob haircut. Won't fit into a bun.



How short? We can often leave short hair half down in the back and tease the bun on top and make it look just as beautiful


----------



## joy13

yolie912 said:


> Hello,
> What kind of shoes do your kids wear to the park with the dress after BBB?
> Thanks!!



I had shoes that matched for pictures and then switched to her crocs after the pictures were done.  We had a stroller though, so that was easy for us.


----------



## nlginny

Does anyone have pics of the rapunzel dress and hair?


----------



## jenseib

nlginny said:


> Does anyone have pics of the rapunzel dress and hair?



I don't know if they ever had hair, but the dress is pretty much not carried anymore .I think they were selling them out, but most have reported not seing any at BB anymore. Noe were there when I was there in April


----------



## lilmissdisney216

jenseib said:


> I don't know if they ever had hair, but the dress is pretty much not carried anymore .I think they were selling them out, but most have reported not seing any at BB anymore. Noe were there when I was there in April



We do have the Rapunzel dress in stock at the moment ( I work at the DTD BBB) and the hair we have its just not offered as a package. If guests want the tangled dress and the hair they can request it and at that time we can get it for them, HOWEVER, they still have to pay the full price of whatever package they have for their princess plus the price of the Tangled wig. In addition to that, the princess will pick a hairstyle she likes and she takes home all the accessories that come with that hairstyle. Here's the breakdown: 

Fairytale Princess: Crown + Mickey Barrett
Disney Diva: Hair Extensions [blonde,red, pink, light brown, dark brown, or black]+ Sparkle bobby pins [pink, silver, or blue]
Pop Princess: Hair Extensions [Purple, Rainbow, or Pink (MK only)] + Mickey Clips [blue,pink,white,and purple]

Hope that helps!!! lemme know if you have any other questions!!!

Meredith


----------



## jenseib

lilmissdisney216 said:


> We do have the Rapunzel dress in stock at the moment ( I work at the DTD BBB) and the hair we have its just not offered as a package. If guests want the tangled dress and the hair they can request it and at that time we can get it for them, HOWEVER, they still have to pay the full price of whatever package they have for their princess plus the price of the Tangled wig.
> Meredith



Are they going to keep carrying the dress then? I had heard they were stopping in Jan of this year, and then some showed up. And then when I was there in early April I didn't see the dress, and have since heard reports that it's no longer carried, or only what is left in stick and then they are done.


----------



## cab0ad

lilmissdisney216 said:


> We do have the Rapunzel dress in stock at the moment ( I work at the DTD BBB) and the hair we have its just not offered as a package. If guests want the tangled dress and the hair they can request it and at that time we can get it for them, HOWEVER, they still have to pay the full price of whatever package they have for their princess plus the price of the Tangled wig. In addition to that, the princess will pick a hairstyle she likes and she takes home all the accessories that come with that hairstyle. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> Fairytale Princess: Crown + Mickey Barrett
> Disney Diva: Hair Extensions [blonde,red, pink, light brown, dark brown, or black]+ Sparkle bobby pins [pink, silver, or blue]
> Pop Princess: Hair Extensions [Purple, Rainbow, or Pink (MK only)] + Mickey Clips [blue,pink,white,and purple]
> 
> Hope that helps!!! lemme know if you have any other questions!!!
> 
> Meredith



Do you mean that you can only get the pop princess hair extensions in MK only?  Or the pink hair exentsions only at MK?  My dd4 is going to Downtown and she has kind of "pre picked" the pop princess look in pink!


----------



## cab0ad

I have seen some picks of the hair extensions for the Disney Diva look that are blonde but they look like there are lines of pink through them.  Did the  people do this on their own?  I really like the extensions in blonde but with a stripe of pink!


----------



## disneymegs

The hairstyles are the same at both locations! The divas do have pink string with metallic mickeys in them! Except the blonde has blue strings.


----------



## jenseib

cab0ad said:


> Do you mean that you can only get the pop princess hair extensions in MK only?  Or the pink hair exentsions only at MK?  My dd4 is going to Downtown and she has kind of "pre picked" the pop princess look in pink!



No, pink should be at DTD too.


----------



## disneymegs

jenseib said:


> No, pink should be at DTD too.



Unfortunately, I haven't seen pink pop hair at DTD. It is at MK for some reason. Hopefully DTD will get some in too, but don't get your hopes up too high


----------



## jenseib

disneymegs said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't seen pink pop hair at DTD. It is at MK for some reason. Hopefully DTD will get some in too, but don't get your hopes up too high



I know they have had it in the past, as a friend of mine had it done there and got pink


----------



## disneymegs

jenseib said:


> I know they have had it in the past, as a friend of mine had it done there and got pink



The pop with the four twists in the front? Or the diva with the long curls?


----------



## jenseib

disneymegs said:


> The pop with the four twists in the front? Or the diva with the long curls?



diva


----------



## disneymegs

jenseib said:


> diva



Ok we had a misunderstanding . I was saying that we don't have pink POP hair at DTD. Pink diva we do have


----------



## jenseib

disneymegs said:


> Ok we had a misunderstanding . I was saying that we don't have pink POP hair at DTD. Pink diva we do have



OK. I thought that the Pop hair..the spikey one, was just multi colored and all the same, I didn't know they had some to chose from.


----------



## neatokimmo

Wahoo I can finally join this thread!

We aren't going back until next May but DD is finally old enough and "the" dresses are finally the right size! I've had those dresses for 3 years now lol

We have the deluxe Cinderella one with the gold carriages on the skirt and the Aurora one with the split front. Both have 7-8 layers in the skirts and stand up on their own. I am not sure if I can handle all the fluffy joy!


----------



## southern_belle21

Ohhhhh yess...adult 'bums' all too well fit in these chairs!  Yes, my sister, myself and two of our friends ALL went to the BBB over spring break...and we are ALL in our 20's (and early 30's!)  Let me just say we had SO MUCH FUN!!! And the Fairy Godmothers in training loved us!  haha!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I think I was there when you came in on Spring Break!!! In fact I think I was working cause I know the FGITs who did your makeovers!!!


----------



## PalmPomDisneyMom

I am sure this has been asked a million times (SORRY!) but...

Do you need reservations for BBB?


----------



## disneymegs

PalmPomDisneyMom said:


> I am sure this has been asked a million times (SORRY!) but...
> 
> Do you need reservations for BBB?



It is a good idea to make a reservation. You can sometimes get a walk-in at DTD, but a reservation will guarantee it. If you want MK, you need to book it as soon as possible because it tends to fill up faster.


----------



## PalmPomDisneyMom

disneymegs said:


> It is a good idea to make a reservation. You can sometimes get a walk-in at DTD, but a reservation will guarantee it. If you want MK, you need to book it as soon as possible because it tends to fill up faster.



I had no idea I needed a res...Thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## disneymegs

PalmPomDisneyMom said:


> I had no idea I needed a res...Thanks so much for your reply!!



No problem! I wouldn't want you to miss out!


----------



## hebbynan

Oops, sorry!  Double post.


----------



## disneymegs

The oldest princess at BBB I've heard of was a 94 year old grandmother


----------



## hebbynan

southern_belle21 said:


> Ohhhhh yess...adult 'bums' all too well fit in these chairs!  Yes, my sister, myself and two of our friends ALL went to the BBB over spring break...and we are ALL in our 20's (and early 30's!)  Let me just say we had SO MUCH FUN!!! And the Fairy Godmothers in training loved us!  haha!



Oh my goodness! You just made my day!! I want to do this with my Disney Niece in December, but my husband told me I'm too old!  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!


----------



## hebbynan

disneymegs said:


> The oldest princess at BBB I've heard of was a 94 year old grandmother



Power to us 'older' girls!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I'm sorry I haven't gone through the entire thread...

How long does a middle package take? We have 3 girls that'll love this and I may even get my boy to do the prince package too. If I can schedule this and rearrange our CRT reservation I want to do it our first day.


----------



## disneymegs

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I'm sorry I haven't gone through the entire thread...
> 
> How long does a middle package take? We have 3 girls that'll love this and I may even get my boy to do the prince package too. If I can schedule this and rearrange our CRT reservation I want to do it our first day.



We try to keep all princess experiences around the 30 min. mark, give or take a few minutes obviously . The knights (boys) style takes 5-10 minutes.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

disneymegs said:


> We try to keep all princess experiences around the 30 min. mark, give or take a few minutes obviously . The knights (boys) style takes 5-10 minutes.



Thank you!


----------



## hardingk

disneymegs said:


> How short? We can often leave short hair half down in the back and tease the bun on top and make it look just as beautiful



That would probably work!


----------



## southern_belle21

lilmissdisney216 said:


> I think I was there when you came in on Spring Break!!! In fact I think I was working cause I know the FGITs who did your makeovers!!!



The FGMIT were sooo sweet!  We had such a blast!  We ended up going to MK and closed it out lol.  Everyone called us princesses the entire rest of the night, it was the best



hebbynan said:


> Oh my goodness! You just made my day!! I want to do this with my Disney Niece in December, but my husband told me I'm too old!  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!



NO ONE is EVER too old to be a princess  Have fun getting a makeover with your niece!


----------



## disneymegs

We love all princesses! And the older ones are so much fun cause they always love to talk a lot!


----------



## ckdisneyfan

southern_belle21 said:


> Ohhhhh yess...adult 'bums' all too well fit in these chairs!  Yes, my sister, myself and two of our friends ALL went to the BBB over spring break...and we are ALL in our 20's (and early 30's!)  Let me just say we had SO MUCH FUN!!! And the Fairy Godmothers in training loved us!  haha!



Thanks for sharing these pictures! My two sisters-in-law and I are doing this with our daughters (11, 6, 6, and 3) and we are soooo excited!! 

I got up at 5 am to call and make the reservations for it for very first day I could call and we made it all in between 8 and 830 am, then have reservations at Cinderella's castle at 1025 for breakfast!!


----------



## mastermind307

I just booked BBB in MK for DD for our Nov. trip.  The CM on the phone said we should arrive 30 minutes before our appointment.  Do we really need to get there that early?  I was thinking 10-15 minutes early, 30 seems like a long time.  
Also, are you supposed to tip the FGIT?  If yes, can you put it on your card like you do at the restaurants?  How much is appropriate?  My daughter will be getting the crown package.


----------



## jenseib

15 is fine


----------



## disneymegs

mastermind307 said:


> I just booked BBB in MK for DD for our Nov. trip.  The CM on the phone said we should arrive 30 minutes before our appointment.  Do we really need to get there that early?  I was thinking 10-15 minutes early, 30 seems like a long time.
> Also, are you supposed to tip the FGIT?  If yes, can you put it on your card like you do at the restaurants?  How much is appropriate?  My daughter will be getting the crown package.



15 minutes early is good. FGITs do accept tips but it has to be in cash. It can't be added to your total or put on your credit card. Most people give anywhere between $5-20 depending on your experience


----------



## Magalex

This is a question for a friend. She has two children: a daughter who is 10 & a son who is 7. She just told them they will be visiting Disney in October. They are all soooo excited & happy. Her daughter is very happy to meet all the characters & princesses. My friend is so happy to have a 10 yr old daughter to be very excited about doing the whole princess/character thing. But her daughter is very tall for her age(looks like 14 instead of just turning 10) is there a BBB package for simple hair/makeup for the pre-teens. Also what about boys? Need description & prices. Also any experiences/opinions at BBB from moms with older girls who still love the princesses?


----------



## FoundinWonderland

Magalex said:


> This is a question for a friend. She has two children: a daughter who is 10 & a son who is 7. She just told them they will be visiting Disney in October. They are all soooo excited & happy. Her daughter is very happy to meet all the characters & princesses. My friend is so happy to have a 10 yr old daughter to be very excited about doing the whole princess/character thing. But her daughter is very tall for her age(looks like 14 instead of just turning 10) is there a BBB package for simple hair/makeup for the pre-teens. Also what about boys? Need description & prices. Also any experiences/opinions at BBB from moms with older girls who still love the princesses?




The 10 year old, if she still fits into a size 14-16, can still do the Castle package if she wants.  If she doesn't want to the Castle package (which includes the dress/shoes/wand/crown/hair/nails and makeup) she can choose to do own of the two smaller packages; the Crown or the Coach.  The Crown includes hair/nails/makeup for about $55 dollars and the Coach includes makeup and hair for about $50.

For the boys the castle has night package where they spike and color the guys hair and draw a Mickey in the back.  It also comes with a Sword and Shield and is $15.  Also boys can head over the Pirates League where they do Pirate transformations.

I would think that this is Disney and that big Princesses are welcome with open arms!  The CMs know when they are dealing with an older Princess so they will tailer the experience to her age and her likes etc.  I would go for it and have a wonderful time!!


----------



## UtahGuy1986

Might have been answered already. So, sorry in advance if it is repeating. But I have a res for the Castle Package for my 9 year old sister. She wants to be aurora. Should I plan on the basic cost of 189.95+tax, or does this change by the dress she chooses, so on and so forth. Thanks.


----------



## chelebele

mastermind307 said:


> I just booked BBB in MK for DD for our Nov. trip.  The CM on the phone said we should arrive 30 minutes before our appointment.  Do we really need to get there that early?  I was thinking 10-15 minutes early, 30 seems like a long time.
> Also, are you supposed to tip the FGIT?  If yes, can you put it on your card like you do at the restaurants?  How much is appropriate?  My daughter will be getting the crown package.



This is a great question. I thought you could put the tip on your card too when we went last week. I left my bag with the cash with dh. When it came time to pay, there was no way to tip my FGIT. And she tried so hard to make my shy little one talk.  I felt bad that I had no way to tip her. I planned on coming on here to let you guys know so it wouldn't happen to any of you. It was a great experience for dd 8. She wore a shirt I made her, and one of the tutu type skirts from castle couture. Another tip - they don't have those in the BBB. I thought I could buy one there. She got the Jasmine skirt and it was really pretty.


----------



## jenseib

UtahGuy1986 said:


> Might have been answered already. So, sorry in advance if it is repeating. But I have a res for the Castle Package for my 9 year old sister. She wants to be aurora. Should I plan on the basic cost of 189.95+tax, or does this change by the dress she chooses, so on and so forth. Thanks.



They only have 1 Aurora dress, but if you decide you don't want shoes, or crown or wand, or pick something else, it could change the price. That is the base price. We always have brought our own dress, but each time my DD has picked a crown there to wear.


----------



## keatonsmommy03

My DD has a BBB apt in 2 weeks, so excited this will be her first. I have her down for the pkg w/o the dress as we bought hers ahead of time. I still wanted to add the photo pkg, does anybody know how much that is?

TIA


----------



## crostorfer

We just got back from our trip and did the BBB last week at the MK location. That place is kind of hard to find if you don't know what you are looking for, LOL. Everyone kept going to Castle Couture next to the castle, we did, and at least 5 other people after me did as well. We had an 8am reservation, but the FGIT's didn't actually open the doors until about 10 after 8. I just wanted to note that in case anyone had plans of going to a breakfast reservation after their makeover. Make sure you have enough time in between your appointment and your reservation.

My daughter got the Diva hair and we did the Castle package. She LOVED it. We brought our own Ariel dress purchased at the Disney Store, because I don't care for the Ariel dress that is offered at the boutique, I think the Disney Store one is much prettier and a lot of other people commented on how they liked ours much better as well. Lots of tulle and glitter, not sequins. The whole package took about 30 minutes, the FGIT work fast. One applies make up while one does your hair.


----------



## jenseib

crostorfer said:


> We just got back from our trip and did the BBB last week at the MK location. That place is kind of hard to find if you don't know what you are looking for, LOL. Everyone kept going to Castle Couture next to the castle, we did, and at least 5 other people after me did as well. We had an 8am reservation, but the FGIT's didn't actually open the doors until about 10 after 8. I just wanted to note that in case anyone had plans of going to a breakfast reservation after their makeover. Make sure you have enough time in between your appointment and your reservation.
> 
> My daughter got the Diva hair and we did the Castle package. She LOVED it. We brought our own Ariel dress purchased at the Disney Store, because I don't care for the Ariel dress that is offered at the boutique, I think the Disney Store one is much prettier and a lot of other people commented on how they liked ours much better as well. Lots of tulle and glitter, not sequins. The whole package took about 30 minutes, the FGIT work fast. One applies make up while one does your hair.



I love it! My DD picked Pink hair the first time she went too.


----------



## JerseyDevils

Here is my little princess after her BBB experience.  She is 3 and absolutely loved it!! She chose the Diva hair style and we brought our own Belle dress (her middle name is Belle, so naturally she is obsessed). We booked the DTD location as we were going to Epcot for dinner at Askershus with the princesses. So much fun!!!


----------



## jenseib

JerseyDevils said:


> Here is my little princess after her BBB experience.  She is 3 and absolutely loved it!! She chose the Diva hair style and we brought our own Belle dress (her middle name is Belle, so naturally she is obsessed). We booked the DTD location as we were going to Epcot for dinner at Askershus with the princesses. So much fun!!!



She is just too cute!!! I love her big pudgy cheek smile


----------



## Disney Brat

Hello everyone!  We have been to BBB a few times, doing the coach and castle packages.  The last time we went the shoes my dd got were sequined mary jane style with a strap (I hope that makes sense!).  She will be 8 this time and a shoe size 2.  Does anyone know if they are still using the same style of shoe?  If not what is being used now??  Thanks so much!


----------



## katieam1

Have a few questions.  We booked our daughters for the BBB for our August Trip.  (older daughter's 5th Birthday) We were thinking of doing the crown package and then buying a dress and bringing it instead of doing the Castle package.  Can I still get the Imagaing Package and how much extra is that per person?  I am trying to price everything out at the Disney Store compared to what you get in the Castle package to see if it is just worth it to go ahead and do the Castle Package.  Any advice for a first timer to the BBB would be great!!!


----------



## jenseib

Disney Brat said:


> Hello everyone!  We have been to BBB a few times, doing the coach and castle packages.  The last time we went the shoes my dd got were sequined mary jane style with a strap (I hope that makes sense!).  She will be 8 this time and a shoe size 2.  Does anyone know if they are still using the same style of shoe?  If not what is being used now??  Thanks so much!



I don't think they carry them that big.


----------



## lnh'smom

Disney Brat said:


> Hello everyone!  We have been to BBB a few times, doing the coach and castle packages.  The last time we went the shoes my dd got were sequined mary jane style with a strap (I hope that makes sense!).  She will be 8 this time and a shoe size 2.  Does anyone know if they are still using the same style of shoe?  If not what is being used now??  Thanks so much!



Those are the shoes my daughter got this past Christmas in size 2. It was the only shoe available that big.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

Believe it or not, disney actually has princess shoes that go up to a size 5!  They may not coming in every style, but they should defiantly have size 2 shoes.


----------



## Disney Brat

Thank you everyone for your info about the shoes!


----------



## joy13

katieam1 said:


> Have a few questions.  We booked our daughters for the BBB for our August Trip.  (older daughter's 5th Birthday) We were thinking of doing the crown package and then buying a dress and bringing it instead of doing the Castle package.  Can I still get the Imagaing Package and how much extra is that per person?  I am trying to price everything out at the Disney Store compared to what you get in the Castle package to see if it is just worth it to go ahead and do the Castle Package.  Any advice for a first timer to the BBB would be great!!!



Anyone who goes to BBB can do get their pictures taken and have the pictures put on your photopass cards.  If you get the Photopass CD you will have all the pictures or they can print however many pictures you want at the time they are taken.  You can also wait until you get home, edit them on the website and have them sent to you.


----------



## keatonsmommy03

I was wondering the same thing.. how much is just the photo pkg? We are not doing photopass


----------



## grandmadebby2

keatonsmommy03 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.. how much is just the photo pkg? We are not doing photopass



Last year I paid an additional $30 for the photo package but only because my daughter thought she had to buy the photo package to get them on the photo pass card.  She had misunderstood what they said.  Any way we did the $59.95, brought our own dress and paid an additional $30.00 for the photo package.  This year we will do the $59.95 x 4.


----------



## annmarieda

joy13 said:


> Anyone who goes to BBB can do get their pictures taken and have the pictures put on your photopass cards.  If you get the Photopass CD you will have all the pictures or they can print however many pictures you want at the time they are taken.  You can also wait until you get home, edit them on the website and have them sent to you.



So assuming I buy the pp cd... there would be no additional cost to have the photos from BBB?


----------



## katieam1

keatonsmommy03 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.. how much is just the photo pkg? We are not doing photopass



I called the optional photo package is $29.95.  We have three girls doing the package and wanted the added photo since we are doing the medium package.  They told us we could have all three girls in the photos and it would be $29.95 but if we wanted each girl by themselves then it would be $29.95 per kid.


----------



## GaPeaches

Hey everybody, my 1st post here! We are going to WDW first week in August, we would like to do BBB for our 2 girls ages 5 and 8. We will have the photopass cd. I would like to bring our own dresses.
 If we do the crown package could we ask them to paint their fingernails instead of the fake ones? 
Since we have the photopass cd, do we still pay extra for the photos?

I read in earlier posts about a Mrs B who sells dresses... are they the same ones from the stores for less money?  How can I see her dresses?


----------



## hardingk

GaPeaches said:


> I read in earlier posts about a Mrs B who sells dresses... are they the same ones from the stores for less money?  How can I see her dresses?



Not sure if this is the same person but I have bought 2 dresses on eBay from wantsnneeds4u. Was reccommended by people on this thread. They are WDW dresses at 1/2 the price. She has a few dresses listed now, but if you are looking for a specfic dress, just email her and she will tell you if she can get it or not.


----------



## jenseib

hardingk said:


> Not sure if this is the same person but I have bought 2 dresses on eBay from wantsnneeds4u. Was reccommended by people on this thread. They are WDW dresses at 1/2 the price. She has a few dresses listed now, but if you are looking for a specfic dress, just email her and she will tell you if she can get it or not.



Yes, that is Mrs. B...and last I knew, she had asked that people not message her anymore. I think if you were a returning customer you could email her, but I don't think she wanted messages...but it's been awhile since I last heard that too.


----------



## hardingk

jenseib said:


> Yes, that is Mrs. B...and last I knew, she had asked that people not message her anymore. I think if you were a returning customer you could email her, but I don't think she wanted messages...but it's been awhile since I last heard that too.



I emailed her recently, but I was a returning customer. She didn't have what I wanted though  anyway - she does have a few Cinderella & Jasmine dresses for sale on eBay I saw the other day. Not sure what OP was looking for.


----------



## GaPeaches

We're lookin for Cinderella, size 6 or 7 and Belle size 8 or 10. Thanks for the info, I will look on ebay under her selling name


----------



## DisneyMom0709

hi i cant get a reservation for magic kingdom location for september 21 before 2:00, if anyone cancels let me know in a message. Just wondering if anyone does walk ups


----------



## joyn

I am so excited that I finally have a little girl to take to BBB. We have breakfast first at the castle and then the BBB experience. 

I was wondering about them doing her nails - is it polish or press on nails?


----------



## grandmadebby2

joyn said:


> I am so excited that I finally have a little girl to take to BBB. We have breakfast first at the castle and then the BBB experience.
> 
> I was wondering about them doing her nails - is it polish or press on nails?



It is polish.  Or at least that what it has been everytime we have went.  The experience is great, so much fun for the girls.  It brings tears to my eyes everytime the Fairy Godmother in Training says Bibbity bobbity boo may all your wishes and dreams come true.  

Wish I knew how to post pictures, last year the girls were Jasmine.  It is the experience the girls look most forward to.


----------



## princssdisnygina

grandmadebby2 said:


> Wish I knew how to post pictures, last year the girls were Jasmine.  It is the experience the girls look most forward to.



Here ya go.... here are a few for you! 
Jasmine & Tinkerbell


----------



## grandmadebby2

princssdisnygina said:


> Here ya go.... here are a few for you!
> Jasmine & Tinkerbell



She looks like she enjoyed her experience.


----------



## princssdisnygina

grandmadebby2 said:


> She looks like she enjoyed her experience.



LOL She did.,.. however, we had to return the Jasmine costume halfway through the day because the sparkles (sequin stickers) started to peel off.  Every time she sat on a leather type seat (Thunder Mountain Railroad) they stayed on the seat instead of her pants.  So... they let us exchange it for Tinkerbell.


----------



## grandmadebby2

princssdisnygina said:


> LOL She did.,.. however, we had to return the Jasmine costume halfway through the day because the sparkles (sequin stickers) started to peel off.  Every time she sat on a leather type seat (Thunder Mountain Railroad) they stayed on the seat instead of her pants.  So... they let us exchange it for Tinkerbell.



My younger granddaughter didn't have any trouble with her costume but the 6 year olds was falling apart so they exchanged it also.  But she wanted another Jasmine so that's what she got.  Disney has good customer service.


----------



## princssdisnygina

grandmadebby2 said:


> My younger granddaughter didn't have any trouble with her costume but the 6 year olds was falling apart so they exchanged it also.  But she wanted another Jasmine so that's what she got.  Disney has good customer service.



Yea... it wasn't really a problem to exchange it except they wanted to charge me for different shoes. Why would she want to wear the jasmine shoes with Tinkerbell?


----------



## joyn

grandmadebby2 said:


> It is polish.  Or at least that what it has been everytime we have went.  The experience is great, so much fun for the girls.  It brings tears to my eyes everytime the Fairy Godmother in Training says Bibbity bobbity boo may all your wishes and dreams come true.
> 
> Wish I knew how to post pictures, last year the girls were Jasmine.  It is the experience the girls look most forward to.



Thanks so much. She is going to love being pampered. 

She does not know yet that we are going to Disney at all. We are surprising her tomorrow after her dance recital. She thinks that we are going on vacation to see "rocks and paintings".


----------



## luckygirl539

Do they have Repunzel dresses?  Anybody have trouble with age?  My daughter is 3, but very tiny for her age.  I am wondering if they will give me a problem.


----------



## hardingk

luckygirl539 said:


> Do they have Repunzel dresses?  Anybody have trouble with age?  My daughter is 3, but very tiny for her age.  I am wondering if they will give me a problem.



We were just at DTD & MK on Tuesday and they had Rapunzel dresses, but no hairpieces.  If you are looking for a cheaper dress, Disney store.com had them online as well as the hairpieces as of this AM.  My dd will be 3 in Aug and we are taking her to BBB for the first time in September, so I havn't experienced BBB first hand yet, but I am sure Disney won't turn anyone away.


----------



## jenseib

joyn said:


> I am so excited that I finally have a little girl to take to BBB. We have breakfast first at the castle and then the BBB experience.
> 
> I was wondering about them doing her nails - is it polish or press on nails?



They used to have both, but we have never been given a choice. I think the press on fell off fast so they did away with them.



luckygirl539 said:


> Do they have Repunzel dresses?  Anybody have trouble with age?  My daughter is 3, but very tiny for her age.  I am wondering if they will give me a problem.



No, as long as she is 3 you wil lbe fine. I would suggest doing it early in the trip. when my DD was 3 1/4 we went on our last day..arrived on a Sunday and went a Friday morning. It was a long week full of non stop activities and that early appointment didn't agree with her. She talked about it all week, but when we got there she cried and we just didn't do it. Of course she regreted it ahome and has now done it 2 more times and loves it. But we try to make it for early in our WDW portion of our trip too.


----------



## mgilli

Taking daughter to Disney for 5th birthday in August.  She has her heart set on being Rapunzel.  I recently purchased the Disney store version to bring with us.  Is the Rapunzel dress now available at the BBB?  I would rather purchase the dress in Disney so we could get the castle package, but I dont want her to be heart broken if the dress is not available.  Then I thought I could bring the dress with us and if we didnt use it I could return it to the Disney store, however, the return policy is only 30 days.  Any suggestions?


----------



## grandmadebby2

mgilli said:


> Taking daughter to Disney for 5th birthday in August.  She has her heart set on being Rapunzel.  I recently purchased the Disney store version to bring with us.  Is the Rapunzel dress now available at the BBB?  I would rather purchase the dress in Disney so we could get the castle package, but I dont want her to be heart broken if the dress is not available.  Then I thought I could bring the dress with us and if we didnt use it I could return it to the Disney store, however, the return policy is only 30 days.  Any suggestions?



If you take your own dress you still get to do the dressing room and everything.  The only difference will be picking it out at BBB which is kind of crowded at the castle anyway.  I think the shopping area at DTD maybe bigger.  We like to take ours because with 4 DGD doing BBB it saves alot of confusion for me.  I ordered the crowns and shoes this morning on the Disney Store website, they are about 60% off.


----------



## jenseib

When i was at BBB in April at the Castle, they didn't have Rapunzel as far as I could see.
I have always brought ours as well. The first time we came dressed, and had the fairy godmother (me) leave it in the room for her that morning. She truly believed he fairy godmother brought her the dress and shoes. We bought the crown at BBB then and did the middle package. We went for pictures after and had them added to our photopass.
This past trip we brought our dress along (she knew about the dress and had worn it already once for a Halloween party) and we had a late appointment. We got dressesd in the dressing room and then did the do and again bought a crown and wand this time around. Again, afterwards we went and had pictures taken and added to photopass.
Here she is from our past trip.


----------



## annmarieda

grandmadebby2 said:


> If you take your own dress you still get to do the dressing room and everything.  The only difference will be picking it out at BBB which is kind of crowded at the castle anyway.  I think the shopping area at DTD maybe bigger.  We like to take ours because with 4 DGD doing BBB it saves alot of confusion for me.  I ordered the crowns and shoes this morning on the Disney Store website, they are about 60% off.



I notice this sale too..  can you tell me if you think they are the same kind that places like Target sell (in terms of quality)?  I see there are the ones that are listed at Disney Parks authentic and then the ones on sale.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> I notice this sale too..  can you tell me if you think they are the same kind that places like Target sell (in terms of quality)?  I see there are the ones that are listed at Disney Parks authentic and then the ones on sale.



Targets generally are 1 size fits all, so it  depends on  the size of your child. We bought one dress one year, just for park touring (as she likes to wear a dress each day, and a bow fell off of it.


----------



## annmarieda

jenseib said:


> Targets generally are 1 size fits all, so it  depends on  the size of your child. We bought one dress one year, just for park touring (as she likes to wear a dress each day, and a bow fell off of it.



That is right...  I knew target was one size.   thanks   So I would be correct in thinking... better than target but not as nice as Disney Park Authentic.  Right?


----------



## jenseib

not necessarily. sometimes they are better from the store.


----------



## hardingk

mgilli said:


> Taking daughter to Disney for 5th birthday in August.  She has her heart set on being Rapunzel.  I recently purchased the Disney store version to bring with us.  Is the Rapunzel dress now available at the BBB?  I would rather purchase the dress in Disney so we could get the castle package, but I dont want her to be heart broken if the dress is not available.  Then I thought I could bring the dress with us and if we didnt use it I could return it to the Disney store, however, the return policy is only 30 days.  Any suggestions?



I was just there on Tuesday and they had a lot of Rapunzel dresses at DTD. They didn't have the hair, but they did have shoes. They had all different sizes. I quickly went through the store at MK that evening, but I really don't remember off hand if there was any Rapunzel dresses there. But a lot could change between now and August anyways. I did see a lot of girls dressed up from BBB in Rapunzel dresses and also saw one in the long Rapunzel nightgown from the Disney store (felt bad for her bc it was so hot & muggy out that I don't know how she has wearing it in the heat!).


----------



## grandmadebby2

annmarieda said:


> I notice this sale too..  can you tell me if you think they are the same kind that places like Target sell (in terms of quality)?  I see there are the ones that are listed at Disney Parks authentic and then the ones on sale.



I've not seen the Disney Parks Rapunzel dress but the Disney Store Dress we bought seems to be of good quality.  We haven't had any trouble with any of the dresses we have bought at the Disney Store or Parks.  I have also bought Disney Park dresses on ebay for a very good price - just need to watch closely for the good deals there.  But we did buy one at Walmart one time in a box and it is definitely just for play, the elastic started coming the first time she played in it.


----------



## mgilli

Thanks.  Its good to know that I can still use the dressing room if I bring my own dress.  That is one of the things my daughter asked me about.  If I get the Crown package, can I add the same photo package that is included in the castle package?  Or is the photo shoot different?  Thanks again for the help.  I am trying to make her birthday extra special.


----------



## +Rosetta+

mgilli said:


> Thanks.  Its good to know that I can still use the dressing room if I bring my own dress.  That is one of the things my daughter asked me about.  If I get the Crown package, can I add the same photo package that is included in the castle package?  Or is the photo shoot different?  Thanks again for the help.  I am trying to make her birthday extra special.



yep, you can even do the Castle package (to get the shoes, wand, and crown too) and just tell them you have your own dress and they won't include it in the total.


----------



## jenseib

mgilli said:


> Thanks.  Its good to know that I can still use the dressing room if I bring my own dress.  That is one of the things my daughter asked me about.  If I get the Crown package, can I add the same photo package that is included in the castle package?  Or is the photo shoot different?  Thanks again for the help.  I am trying to make her birthday extra special.



You can add the photopackage to any of the styles/packages, but remember you don't have to add it at all and still get pictures taken. They add those pictures to the photopass CD and if you buy that you can print the pictures out at home, along with all the rest of the trips pictures.


----------



## annmarieda

jenseib said:


> You can add the photopackage to any of the styles/packages, but remember you don't have to add it at all and still get pictures taken. They add those pictures to the photopass CD and if you buy that you can print the pictures out at home, along with all the rest of the trips pictures.



I am now at 180 days out...so I should give a call to book, right?  And... if I am understanding you right, since I plan to buy the pp cd... I shouldn't worry about adding the photo package. (the photos can be added to my pp) And... since dd has her dress.. I don't have to worry about adding that either.  What should I call and request?

TIA!


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> I am now at 180 days out...so I should give a call to book, right?  And... if I am understanding you right, since I plan to buy the pp cd... I shouldn't worry about adding the photo package. (the photos can be added to my pp) And... since dd has her dress.. I don't have to worry about adding that either.  What should I call and request?
> 
> TIA!



Yes, call and book now, so you get the time/day/place you want. I would go for the middle package, and once you get there you can add whatever  else you want. We have done the middle both times. The 1st time we added a crown and the second a crown and wand. We never added shoes because we borught our own. The first time we had matching shoes and the 2nd time we had some sparkly ones from Target that were comfy.
Both time we went and had the protraits done after and then added them to our photopass card. They may try to sell you the print package, but both times we lucked out and didn't have the sales pitch. The 2nd time we were actually in a hurry to leave and my phone had rung just as she finished up, so I grabbed her and left. I just personally don't need their prints, when I can print what I want at home via snapfish, walmart or where ever), and then get exactly what I want in the poses I want. It appeared that the print package only allowed 3 poses to be printed.
I wil lbe writing about our experience in my TR, but right now I am still working on the cruise portion of our trip. I am on the last full day of the cruise and the next day is when we did BBB.


----------



## annmarieda

Thanks!  That was super helpful.  I will be calling today!  Middle package... gotcha!  

I also am going to try and hop over to your TR.  I hate joining late... but if you will have me


----------



## mgilli

How do I get the pictures taken without the package?  Do I just show up at the studio and tell them I would like BBB pictures?  What are options after the pictures are taken?  Print, apply to CD or both?  Do you recommend pre-ordering the photo pass CD?   I know I am off topic, but can I add the photos from Cinderellas Royal table or the Princess Tea party to the CD?  We have reservations for both the same day we go to BBB.  Thanks.


----------



## annmarieda

Ok, I just booked.  Course, I got exactly what I asked for and then after thinking it over realized it probably was not the best time.

My hope.. to go to DTD have lunch at EoS.  Take dd to BBB and then get checked in at WL (we will have checked out that morning from Pop)  Then go to MVMCP.  Do you think that 2pm will give me enough time for that?  I also was toying around with the idea of taking dd to GF for tea that afternoon instead of doing lunch at EoS.  If I did change to that plan... gong to DTD around noon, doing BBB around 1pm, then doing the tea?  THEN checking into WL and doing MVMCP?  Would that work? 

I should have thought this through a bit more..


----------



## jenseib

mgilli said:


> How do I get the pictures taken without the package?  Do I just show up at the studio and tell them I would like BBB pictures?  What are options after the pictures are taken?  Print, apply to CD or both?  Do you recommend pre-ordering the photo pass CD?   I know I am off topic, but can I add the photos from Cinderellas Royal table or the Princess Tea party to the CD?  We have reservations for both the same day we go to BBB.  Thanks.



Yes preordering the Cd is best. If you don't like the pictures you can get a refund...as long as you don't actually order the CD to be sent out.
I just went to the store and got in line for pictures and had them taken, Everything was scanned to our card, then we just walked out.



annmarieda said:


> Ok, I just booked.  Course, I got exactly what I asked for and then after thinking it over realized it probably was not the best time.
> 
> My hope.. to go to DTD have lunch at EoS.  Take dd to BBB and then get checked in at WL (we will have checked out that morning from Pop)  Then go to MVMCP.  Do you think that 2pm will give me enough time for that?  I also was toying around with the idea of taking dd to GF for tea that afternoon instead of doing lunch at EoS.  If I did change to that plan... gong to DTD around noon, doing BBB around 1pm, then doing the tea?  THEN checking into WL and doing MVMCP?  Would that work?
> 
> I should have thought this through a bit more..



What time is the tea? Is it one with Aurora or the Wonderland Tea party, or just tea in general. If it's one of the parties do aloow at least 2-3 hours before the party time. DTD are always slow, so if you get done on time you may still have to wiat to get for a bus to get to GF, plus if you do pictures in between too. I have waited over 45 minutes at DTD for a Pop bus once and 30 another time. I probably would go for an 11 BBB appointment,that way you get her in, have pictures and stil ltime to get to GF...(if you are just making an ADR, rahter than party) and then get checked in at WL. You can get in to the MVMCP as early as 4, so I would get the other stuff done earlier in the day to get to the park early...but that is just me. I don't schedule a lot of down time.  LOL!
I see you did find my TR. I do have links on the first page to all the TR posts, so that can get you caught up much faster.  I'm also working on another day trip TR on my blog, so I am dividing my time between the 2 reports till I get the other one done.


----------



## annmarieda

jenseib said:


> What time is the tea? Is it one with Aurora or the Wonderland Tea party, or just tea in general. If it's one of the parties do aloow at least 2-3 hours before the party time. DTD are always slow, so if you get done on time you may still have to wiat to get for a bus to get to GF, plus if you do pictures in between too. I have waited over 45 minutes at DTD for a Pop bus once and 30 another time. I probably would go for an 11 BBB appointment,that way you get her in, have pictures and stil ltime to get to GF...(if you are just making an ADR, rahter than party) and then get checked in at WL. You can get in to the MVMCP as early as 4, so I would get the other stuff done earlier in the day to get to the park early...but that is just me. I don't schedule a lot of down time.  LOL!
> .



The tea would be at the Garden View Tea Room at GL that you book through the ADR system. Just for the afternoon tea... not the princess tea party with Aurora.  I don't have to do that.  I just thought it might be fun to do the day we do BBB.  

Do you think 2pm is too late in the day to just go from BBB to WL and then to MK for MVMCP (my hope is to actually show early for that between 4 and 5pm)

I could always book the tea for another day... and maybe since we will be checking out of Pop and then into WL and doing BBB and MVMCP it would be best to skip the tea that day.


----------



## Minnie&Tink

jenseib said:


> Yes, call and book now, so you get the time/day/place you want. I would go for the middle package, and once you get there you can add whatever  else you want. We have done the middle both times. The 1st time we added a crown and the second a crown and wand. We never added shoes because we borught our own. The first time we had matching shoes and the 2nd time we had some sparkly ones from Target that were comfy.
> Both time we went and had the protraits done after and then added them to our photopass card. They may try to sell you the print package, but both times we lucked out and didn't have the sales pitch. The 2nd time we were actually in a hurry to leave and my phone had rung just as she finished up, so I grabbed her and left. I just personally don't need their prints, when I can print what I want at home via snapfish, walmart or where ever), and then get exactly what I want in the poses I want. It appeared that the print package only allowed 3 poses to be printed.
> I wil lbe writing about our experience in my TR, but right now I am still working on the cruise portion of our trip. I am on the last full day of the cruise and the next day is when we did BBB.




So even if you don't get the most expensive package you can still go for the photoshoot?   This is our first time going to the BBB.  We are booked for the lowest package because I had heard that the nail polish they use doesn't hold up well.  We might add an accessory to two when we get there.  I wasn't sure that the photo session would be included if we didn't get a more expensive pacakge.


----------



## grandmadebby2

annmarieda said:


> The tea would be at the Garden View Tea Room at GL that you book through the ADR system. Just for the afternoon tea... not the princess tea party with Aurora.  I don't have to do that.  I just thought it might be fun to do the day we do BBB.
> 
> Do you think 2pm is too late in the day to just go from BBB to WL and then to MK for MVMCP (my hope is to actually show early for that between 4 and 5pm)
> 
> I could always book the tea for another day... and maybe since we will be checking out of Pop and then into WL and doing BBB and MVMCP it would be best to skip the tea that day.



If you have a 2:00 BBB at DTD you won't be out of there, pictures and everything until at least 3:00.  And that is only if they are right on time and you don't need to wait at all for the photography.  The bus back to the GF at best would get you there by 3:30.  IMO, I would do BBB and earlier so that both you and your daughter can relax, have fun and enjoy it.  And I would want to have a relaxing tea not one that was full of hurry ups.  I don't think you can do it all in that time frame unless you are ok getting to the party closer to 6:00.  I'm not an expert but I have never had BBB go completely on time.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> The tea would be at the Garden View Tea Room at GL that you book through the ADR system. Just for the afternoon tea... not the princess tea party with Aurora.  I don't have to do that.  I just thought it might be fun to do the day we do BBB.
> 
> Do you think 2pm is too late in the day to just go from BBB to WL and then to MK for MVMCP (my hope is to actually show early for that between 4 and 5pm)
> 
> I could always book the tea for another day... and maybe since we will be checking out of Pop and then into WL and doing BBB and MVMCP it would be best to skip the tea that day.



If it was me personally, I would skip the tea. I have read a few times that many kids don't appreciate it as much, but you know your DD best. I know from what I have read about it that my DD wouldn't like it at this point and time.
I would also aim for a noon appointment. That way if they are behind, you still have time to play with and if you have to wait for pictures, again you have time to play with. If it all goes on time, you can still walk around DTD a bit and enjoy it. Then get over to WL to check in and get to the party by 4 or so.



Minnie&Tink said:


> So even if you don't get the most expensive package you can still go for the photoshoot?   This is our first time going to the BBB.  We are booked for the lowest package because I had heard that the nail polish they use doesn't hold up well.  We might add an accessory to two when we get there.  I wasn't sure that the photo session would be included if we didn't get a more expensive pacakge.



You can do the photoshoot with any package. You just don't get the prints with it. But you can add them if you wish.


----------



## annmarieda

grandmadebby2 said:


> If you have a 2:00 BBB at DTD you won't be out of there, pictures and everything until at least 3:00.  And that is only if they are right on time and you don't need to wait at all for the photography.  The bus back to the GF at best would get you there by 3:30.  IMO, I would do BBB and earlier so that both you and your daughter can relax, have fun and enjoy it.  And I would want to have a relaxing tea not one that was full of hurry ups.  I don't think you can do it all in that time frame unless you are ok getting to the party closer to 6:00.  I'm not an expert but I have never had BBB go completely on time.





jenseib said:


> If it was me personally, I would skip the tea. I have read a few times that many kids don't appreciate it as much, but you know your DD best. I know from what I have read about it that my DD wouldn't like it at this point and time.
> I would also aim for a noon appointment. That way if they are behind, you still have time to play with and if you have to wait for pictures, again you have time to play with. If it all goes on time, you can still walk around DTD a bit and enjoy it. Then get over to WL to check in and get to the party by 4 or so.



That settles it... I won't be doing the tea that day.   I am debating making the appointment earlier... but 2 will probably work... just may get us to MK a bit later than I had originally wanted.


----------



## Aubsmama

Ok, so I am really thinking about calling and making appointments for my DD4 and her best friend who will turn 5 on our trip.  My question is, do you have to pay in advance or just secure the appointment with a credit card.  Also, if for some reason we have to cancel, what time frame can we cancel and not be charged?  The reason I ask, is because I am expecting a bonus at work and would love to do the Castle Package for both girls, but if something happens and I don't get the bonus, not sure I can justify the price.


----------



## jenseib

Aubsmama said:


> Ok, so I am really thinking about calling and making appointments for my DD4 and her best friend who will turn 5 on our trip.  My question is, do you have to pay in advance or just secure the appointment with a credit card.  Also, if for some reason we have to cancel, what time frame can we cancel and not be charged?  The reason I ask, is because I am expecting a bonus at work and would love to do the Castle Package for both girls, but if something happens and I don't get the bonus, not sure I can justify the price.



You just secure with your card and pay after services. You must cancel 24 hours beforehand.


----------



## rock*mom

Yes, they did this for my daughter and I have also asked them not to use the hair spray on her hair...since I usaully take my daughter to get her hair pressed before we go so that she can have this done I want it to last as long as it can-the press I mean.


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

You absolutely can get the photo session with the cheaper package.  We took our own dress from home and did the middle package.  Then we just went down to the photo area, had the pictures taken, scanned the PP card, and I had them developed myself when we got home.  The last time we went was 2 years ago.  Can someone tell me if the photo area has been moved since then?  I think it probably has b/c before it was in Exposition Hall.


----------



## jenseib

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> You absolutely can get the photo session with the cheaper package.  We took our own dress from home and did the middle package.  Then we just went down to the photo area, had the pictures taken, scanned the PP card, and I had them developed myself when we got home.  The last time we went was 2 years ago.  Can someone tell me if the photo area has been moved since then?  I think it probably has b/c before it was in Exposition Hall.



I always love seeing pictures of your DD!

Yes it has moved. It's now in Tinkerbelles treasure store, right behind the castle...actually I think it's now called Castle Couture...or something like that. If you walk in the door right by the castle, go to your right and it's towards the back door.


----------



## hardingk

If anyone is interested, the Disney Store.com is having a huge sale! Clothes are 40% off, Toys are 30% off and other sale stuff is 20% off.  

I just bought dd a Tiana coustume for $13!!! It was on sale for $24.99 and 40% off!!! There were quite a few costumes on sale with the 40% off!


----------



## DisneySarah80

hardingk said:


> If anyone is interested, the Disney Store.com is having a huge sale! Clothes are 40% off, Toys are 30% off and other sale stuff is 20% off.
> 
> I just bought dd a Tiana coustume for $13!!! It was on sale for $24.99 and 40% off!!! There were quite a few costumes on sale with the 40% off!



WOW!  I got Tiana for my DD at the $24 and was happy with that... maybe I should take my receipt and get the rest back!  Thanks for the heads up!


Are all costumes 40% off as well, or just certain ones?


----------



## hardingk

DisneySarah80 said:


> WOW!  I got Tiana for my DD at the $24 and was happy with that... maybe I should take my receipt and get the rest back!  Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> Are all costumes 40% off as well, or just certain ones?



I think the sale is only online.  

There was a Cinderella dress, Ariel Mermaid, Ariel Wedding Gown, Tinker Bell & Tiana.


----------



## tinkermomma

I cannot wait to do this with DD


----------



## t_daniels

Skimming this thread, so forgive me if this has been posted- 

Are there any "older" princesses who have gotten stuff done here? (and are brave enough to share pictures with me?)

 I'm mustering up the courage to call and book an appointment! 

We're eating at CRT while we're there, and I was teasing DH about buying a tiara... and someone pointed out to me that there wasn't a cap on the age limit.....

Right now I don't have any bangs. Debating if the traditional princess look would look ok, without the Cinderella dress to match.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

t_daniels said:


> Skimming this thread, so forgive me if this has been posted-
> 
> Are there any "older" princesses who have gotten stuff done here? (and are brave enough to share pictures with me?)
> 
> I'm mustering up the courage to call and book an appointment!
> 
> We're eating at CRT while we're there, and I was teasing DH about buying a tiara... and someone pointed out to me that there wasn't a cap on the age limit.....
> 
> Right now I don't have any bangs. Debating if the traditional princess look would look ok, without the Cinderella dress to match.



Someone in this thread (probably within the last 4-5 pages) is a picture of a grown up with her hair done


----------



## t_daniels

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Someone in this thread (probably within the last 4-5 pages) is a picture of a grown up with her hair done



Thank you, I will look! 

A bit reluctant at first, but I'm sure when I get there- I will have no shame. Makeup, nails, tiara... the whole bit. I'm a kid at heart anyway... and will probably be star struck at CRT. (crazy happy I booked it TODAY)


----------



## t_daniels

southern_belle21 said:


> Ohhhhh yess...adult 'bums' all too well fit in these chairs!  Yes, my sister, myself and two of our friends ALL went to the BBB over spring break...and we are ALL in our 20's (and early 30's!)  Let me just say we had SO MUCH FUN!!! And the Fairy Godmothers in training loved us!  haha!
> 
> 4.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/disney_parks_lover/IMG_8599.jpg[/IMG]



These pictures MADE my day. <3<3 Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## lauralong81

I didn't see anything posted recently about a boys "Knight" package or "Cool Dude" package.   Do they still do this and how much?  If they do, will they also take pictures of the little guy at the photo studio?  We will be doing the middle package for DD5, and using our photopass for the pictures (pre-buying the CD)... just wondering if my DS6 can be in on some of the fun too.  Not sure if he will, he might rather do pirates league, but I thought I'd check here first.

TIA!
-Laura


----------



## t_daniels

Pretty sure they still do it! 

Off the website:
The Knight Package

Boys over 3 years old have their own special, The Knight Package, which includes hair styling as well as a mighty sword and shield for $14.95 plus tax.

Earlier in one of these threads, someone said that the MK Barber shop does the Cool Dude as well. 



Back on the Princess makeup- if I do this, should I put on foundation/concealer on my own? Looking in the pictures, I'm just seeing the other makeup...


----------



## redhead09

So, I have a almost 7 yr old who really does not like Princesses (anymore).  That is just so "preschool", Mom!!!   LOL.   I made her an appointment just for make up/nails/hair.  I am now a tad bit worried about the hair~!   She has naturally curly thick hair that her wide tooth comb barely goes through, when wet.  All the pcitures I see are of the ultra tight bun.....are there others?  I just worry that this fun experience will turn nightmarish!

TIA


----------



## jenseib

These are back from April. just getting around to editing them now.  This was some of the dresses.etc for sail at the castle.

They are not the greatest pictures.


----------



## Fire14

redhead09 said:


> So, I have a almost 7 yr old who really does not like Princesses (anymore). That is just so "preschool", Mom!!! LOL. I made her an appointment just for make up/nails/hair. I am now a tad bit worried about the hair~! She has naturally curly thick hair that her wide tooth comb barely goes through, when wet. All the pcitures I see are of the ultra tight bun.....are there others? I just worry that this fun experience will turn nightmarish!
> 
> TIA


 My BFF has really curly hair and she's done it several times but she's also an adult.


----------



## StarTunnel

I cannot believe the cut off rule.  I would love to go as Ariel to the parks, but I probobly look older than 9.  I would hate being told I have to change though due to my age.  That's really suckish that they won't allow "big girls" (10-16) dress up!!!


----------



## Jenvenza

I took my 3 year old daughter to the BBB in March and we had a wonderful experience. We went to the castle location and I was a little worried because I had read that sometimes the FGIT werent as magical here, but that couldnt have been further from the truth. Our FGIT was Stephanie and she amazing 

I have a ton of pictures and need to get around to doing a TR when I have time! But here are a few from our trip.


----------



## Jenvenza

Few more 
















Crazy face






She was in a bit of pain here, but she was a trooper!


----------



## Jenvenza

The big reveal. 






Happy Girl!


----------



## grandmadebby2

Jenvenza, love the BBB pictures. Your little princess is adorable.   There is just something magical about the BBB.  Makes me want to cry when they do the Chair spin.  Trying to talk one of my DGD's into Snow White but they have already set their minds to who they want to be.


----------



## hardingk

Jenvenza - your pics are amazing!! How old is your little princess? My dd turns 3 the end of August and we have a BBB appt for our Oct trip!! I just showed her your pictures and she said she wants to be Snow White too!!...but that you forgot the wand! She always has to have a wand! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cinderella'smommy

Stephanie was our FGIT in April!  She was really wonderful.  She was great with my daughter.  Love her!


----------



## Jenvenza

grandmadebby2 said:


> Jenvenza, love the BBB pictures. Your little princess is adorable.   There is just something magical about the BBB.  Makes me want to cry when they do the Chair spin.  Trying to talk one of my DGD's into Snow White but they have already set their minds to who they want to be.



Thank you  I'm pretty sure I did cry when they spun her around and she saw herself!! It really was a magical experience. My DD wanted to be Rapunzel when we got there, but they didnt have her dress. I LOVE Rapunzel, but I was really happy she picked Snow White.


----------



## Jenvenza

hardingk said:


> Jenvenza - your pics are amazing!! How old is your little princess? My dd turns 3 the end of August and we have a BBB appt for our Oct trip!! I just showed her your pictures and she said she wants to be Snow White too!!...but that you forgot the wand! She always has to have a wand! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!! She was 3 1/12 in these pictures. She actually turns 4 at the end of August! I'm sure your little princess will make a beautiful Snow White!! We did forget the wand! Oops! But she had the hairband that matched, but wanted to waer the tiara they gave her instead. I have pics of that, too. I am about to finally start a TR, so I will put those pics in there when I do!


----------



## Jenvenza

cinderella'smommy said:


> Stephanie was our FGIT in April!  She was really wonderful.  She was great with my daughter.  Love her!



We loved her. She was so great with my DD and when one part of DD's hair didnt look right, she took the whole thing down and re-did it! She wanted everything to be perfect  I could not have been happier with her!


----------



## lauralong81

Jenvenza said:


> Few more



OH MY GOSH!!!!!   She is so stinking cute!!!! 
I keep hemming and hawing about whether it's worth all the money for DD5 - but these are the kind of pictures that convince me it's WELL worth it!!!  What a magical moment, it makes me tear up just thinking about it. 

So... I made her a Cinderella "chore chart" tonight so she can earn the money herself to go to BBB in November. Now, just have to get that appt.  I'm 126 days out, do you all think I'll have that much trouble getting an appt?


----------



## AmberLRichmond

Hello! I have a quick question. I know that adults aren't allowed to dress up in the parks, with the exception of the Halloween party. However, can an adult dress-up for the photo shoot after a makeover and then change back into their normal attire? I'm planning on going to Disney World solo for my 21st birthday next year (First visit ever!) and would love to dress-up as Jasmine in the photo shoot photo! TIA!


----------



## 1hero2princesses

Ok - I have tried to read for answers to my questions but there is too much here! I have two girls 6, 4 and have booked this for the afternoon before we have dinner at the castle. We have a really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from about 3 years ago. It was older DD's dress but really won't fit now. I need to get her a dress but I don't really want to do it there as I am afraid younger DD might get upset. Do they sell the same dresses at other stores so I could get it beforehand? How much are the dresses? I will need another Cinderalla. I would get it at the local disney store but last time I was there they weren't very "deluxe" and the one dress I have would look much nicer than the new one. I just wanted to do the same package for both girls. If I have to buy the dress there can I buy the dress and then just do the middle package? I want nails, hair. That is it. No extras. I can't find a nice dress for older DD anywhere! Also, is it still for sure that you can go get the photos and just put them on you PP card? I am pre-ordering the CD.


----------



## joy13

1hero2princesses said:


> Ok - I have tried to read for answers to my questions but there is too much here! I have two girls 6, 4 and have booked this for the afternoon before we have dinner at the castle. We have a really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from about 3 years ago. It was older DD's dress but really won't fit now. I need to get her a dress but I don't really want to do it there as I am afraid younger DD might get upset. Do they sell the same dresses at other stores so I could get it beforehand? How much are the dresses? I will need another Cinderalla. I would get it at the local disney store but last time I was there they weren't very "deluxe" and the one dress I have would look much nicer than the new one. I just wanted to do the same package for both girls. If I have to buy the dress there can I buy the dress and then just do the middle package? I want nails, hair. That is it. No extras. I can't find a nice dress for older DD anywhere! Also, is it still for sure that you can go get the photos and just put them on you PP card? I am pre-ordering the CD.



Yes - they sell the dresses all over DW - at all 4 parks, DTD and even a few of the resort gift shops I think.  I had no issue with just putting the pictures on my photopass - but it's been 2 years.  Have fun!


----------



## t_daniels

lauralong81 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!   She is so stinking cute!!!!
> I keep hemming and hawing about whether it's worth all the money for DD5 - but these are the kind of pictures that convince me it's WELL worth it!!!  What a magical moment, it makes me tear up just thinking about it.
> 
> So... I made her a Cinderella "chore chart" tonight so she can earn the money herself to go to BBB in November. Now, just have to get that appt.  I'm 126 days out, do you all think I'll have that much trouble getting an appt?



You should try! I keep hearing about how hard it is- but I just made an appointment for July 23rd. They had two open that day at Magic Kingdom. 

It's worth a shot!


----------



## jenseib

Jenvenza...your little girl is sooo cute. I love her expressions. If you do a TR, let us know, I want to read it. I just started editing my BBB pictures from Early April too.
Did we by chance do a photopass sahre together a few years ago? You name sounds familiar, and I'm thinking thats what it's from...but maybe not.  LOL!



1hero2princesses said:


> Ok - I have tried to read for answers to my questions but there is too much here! I have two girls 6, 4 and have booked this for the afternoon before we have dinner at the castle. We have a really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from about 3 years ago. It was older DD's dress but really won't fit now. I need to get her a dress but I don't really want to do it there as I am afraid younger DD might get upset. Do they sell the same dresses at other stores so I could get it beforehand? How much are the dresses? I will need another Cinderalla. I would get it at the local disney store but last time I was there they weren't very "deluxe" and the one dress I have would look much nicer than the new one. I just wanted to do the same package for both girls. If I have to buy the dress there can I buy the dress and then just do the middle package? I want nails, hair. That is it. No extras. I can't find a nice dress for older DD anywhere! Also, is it still for sure that you can go get the photos and just put them on you PP card? I am pre-ordering the CD.




You can get the Disney park dresses online. Or you can also check out ebay. A lot of times I find more deluxe looking dresses on ebay than what I see at the Disney store or their online site. I'm not a big fan of their current dresses right now at the parks. I think the style prior was cuter for just about all of them.
Also if you check out some costume online shops (just google) you can find some really cute dresses. The one we used this past trip was from a Diser (I bought it from her), but it was actually from a costume shop prior I beleive. It's not an offical Disney dress, but I really liked it.

This is what we had.


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

jenseib said:


> I always love seeing pictures of your DD!
> 
> Yes it has moved. It's now in Tinkerbelles treasure store, right behind the castle...actually I think it's now called Castle Couture...or something like that. If you walk in the door right by the castle, go to your right and it's towards the back door.



Aw, thank you!

I am so sorry that I asked you this twice!  I had subscribed to this thread, but then after I posted, I never got an email update!  I just thought about it and decided to look it up to see if there had been anymore posts.  Sure enough, there were.  I have no idea why my subscriptions keep getting lost like this??? 

Claire is so pretty in those pictures!  I feel like I have cheated though by seeing them before you put them in your TR!


----------



## grandmadebby2

1hero2princesses said:


> Ok - I have tried to read for answers to my questions but there is too much here! I have two girls 6, 4 and have booked this for the afternoon before we have dinner at the castle. We have a really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from about 3 years ago. It was older DD's dress but really won't fit now. I need to get her a dress but I don't really want to do it there as I am afraid younger DD might get upset. Do they sell the same dresses at other stores so I could get it beforehand? How much are the dresses? I will need another Cinderalla. I would get it at the local disney store but last time I was there they weren't very "deluxe" and the one dress I have would look much nicer than the new one. I just wanted to do the same package for both girls. If I have to buy the dress there can I buy the dress and then just do the middle package? I want nails, hair. That is it. No extras. I can't find a nice dress for older DD anywhere! Also, is it still for sure that you can go get the photos and just put them on you PP card? I am pre-ordering the CD.



I just bought Disney Park dresses for about $30 New with Tags.  Try searching on ebay for WDW costume or WDW dress.  Both sellers I found were listed that way instead of Disney Parks costume.  They are the same dresses that are sold in the Park and Cinderella and the Ariel Ball gown are both gorgeous.  I also bought Snow White from Ebay.  I purchased Tinkerbell, Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty at Disneystore when they had their sale, they are not nearly as nice in my opinion as the Disney Parks dresses.


----------



## grandmadebby2

Double post sorry, don't know how to remove it.



1hero2princesses said:


> Ok - I have tried to read for answers to my questions but there is too much here! I have two girls 6, 4 and have booked this for the afternoon before we have dinner at the castle. We have a really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from about 3 years ago. It was older DD's dress but really won't fit now. I need to get her a dress but I don't really want to do it there as I am afraid younger DD might get upset. Do they sell the same dresses at other stores so I could get it beforehand? How much are the dresses? I will need another Cinderalla. I would get it at the local disney store but last time I was there they weren't very "deluxe" and the one dress I have would look much nicer than the new one. I just wanted to do the same package for both girls. If I have to buy the dress there can I buy the dress and then just do the middle package? I want nails, hair. That is it. No extras. I can't find a nice dress for older DD anywhere! Also, is it still for sure that you can go get the photos and just put them on you PP card? I am pre-ordering the CD.



I purchased the Disney parks dresses on ebay for about $30 each.  Try searching under WDW costume or WDW dresses.  The seller I found is listed under that instead of Disney Costumes, any way they are the same dresses hat are sold at the parks.


----------



## jenseib

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> Aw, thank you!
> 
> I am so sorry that I asked you this twice!  I had subscribed to this thread, but then after I posted, I never got an email update!  I just thought about it and decided to look it up to see if there had been anymore posts.  Sure enough, there were.  I have no idea why my subscriptions keep getting lost like this???
> 
> Claire is so pretty in those pictures!  I feel like I have cheated though by seeing them before you put them in your TR!



I didn't even realize you posted it twice. Did I answer it twice?  LOL


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

jenseib said:


> I didn't even realize you posted it twice. Did I answer it twice?  LOL



  Yes, you did!  Once here and once on your TR!


----------



## jenseib

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> Yes, you did!  Once here and once on your TR!



I didn't even realize it!


----------



## Jenvenza

jenseib said:


> Jenvenza...your little girl is sooo cute. I love her expressions. If you do a TR, let us know, I want to read it. I just started editing my BBB pictures from Early April too.
> Did we by chance do a photopass sahre together a few years ago? You name sounds familiar, and I'm thinking thats what it's from...but maybe not.  LOL!



Jen, your DD is absolutely adorable. I have seen some of your pictures before and she is just a doll!! 
We didnt do a photopass share, but I used to be on these boards a lot more, so I have probably just commented on something of yours before!  
I am going to start a TR, so I will let you know for sure. I am going to go read yours now! 
Here is a link to the one I did when Gianna was just 1yo. So hard to believe time has gone by so fast!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1967838


----------



## t_daniels

jenseib said:


> Jenvenza...your little girl is sooo cute. I love her expressions. If you do a TR, let us know, I want to read it. I just started editing my BBB pictures from Early April too.
> Did we by chance do a photopass sahre together a few years ago? You name sounds familiar, and I'm thinking thats what it's from...but maybe not.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the Disney park dresses online. Or you can also check out ebay. A lot of times I find more deluxe looking dresses on ebay than what I see at the Disney store or their online site. I'm not a big fan of their current dresses right now at the parks. I think the style prior was cuter for just about all of them.
> Also if you check out some costume online shops (just google) you can find some really cute dresses. The one we used this past trip was from a Diser (I bought it from her), but it was actually from a costume shop prior I beleive. It's not an offical Disney dress, but I really liked it.
> 
> This is what we had.



Very pretty! 

I love that she has some hair pieces hanging down- do they give everyone that option, or does it just depend on the FGIT??


----------



## jenseib

t_daniels said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I love that she has some hair pieces hanging down- do they give everyone that option, or does it just depend on the FGIT??



It's the style she chose. There are 3, and this one is the diva. They can chose a color and then it is attached. The poof ball on top is part of the hair peice as well.  Last time she chose pink, so I was happy with blonde this time around.


----------



## goofyfamily




----------



## lauralong81

bumping...  DD and I looooove looking at all the pics.  

Is it still true that you can do the photo session if you don't buy the highest package?  We always buy the photopass CD, so the photos just go on the photopass card, right?


----------



## bjakmom

lauralong81 said:


> bumping...  DD and I looooove looking at all the pics.
> 
> Is it still true that you can do the photo session if you don't buy the highest package?  We always buy the photopass CD, so the photos just go on the photopass card, right?



Yes, we always get the lower priced package and DGrD wears her own dresses.  Just go over to the photo shoot area and yes, all the photos go right on your photopass card - easy!  Just remember when ordering the photos for the CD to edit them into larger sizes (8x10 or 12x14) if you want to print them to those sizes.


----------



## Tltorrez

Yes, we went in January. dSis is an adult so getting the dress package wasn't even an option. She got hair, makeup and nails. We had no trouble getting the photo shoot. And the pics all went on our CD, along with all the pics they took during the makeover.


----------



## pinkxray

Dd would like to go to bbb before our park fare ad r at 430. We would be at dtd location. When should I try to get into bbb for us to have enough time to get to gf. We won't have a car but could grab a can if running close


----------



## Caretames1

pinkxray said:


> Dd would like to go to bbb before our park fare ad r at 430. We would be at dtd location. When should I try to get into bbb for us to have enough time to get to gf. We won't have a car but could grab a can if running close



Althought we've never done BBB before, our ADR at 1900 PF is at 4:30 too and I got a noon appt. That I'm sure will give us enought time to get my DD made over, and get her photos done. 





I have a question, Where is the place that they take the BBB photos at DTD? Is it close to the BBB?


----------



## AmberLRichmond

AmberLRichmond said:


> Hello! I have a quick question. I know that adults aren't allowed to dress up in the parks, with the exception of the Halloween party. However, can an adult dress-up for the photo shoot after a makeover and then change back into their normal attire? I'm planning on going to Disney World solo for my 21st birthday next year (First visit ever!) and would love to dress-up as Jasmine in the photo shoot photo! TIA!



Can anyone answer this? Thanks!


----------



## t_daniels

AmberLRichmond said:


> Can anyone answer this? Thanks!



Wish I could, I'm sorry.  All I know about that is that adults aren't allowed to dress up.*shrug* I'm just going to con DH into coming with and taking pictures during, then have my character pics and such from the day. 

You could always try calling BBB and asking.  The CM I talked to when I booked was really nice about me being an adult and booking...


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Althought we've never done BBB before, our ADR at 1900 PF is at 4:30 too and I got a noon appt. That I'm sure will give us enought time to get my DD made over, and get her photos done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, Where is the place that they take the BBB photos at DTD? Is it close to the BBB?



Carey, I can't remember exactly, but it is close by and there is a sign out front of it.  I want to say you turn left when you come out of BBB/WoD, but I might be wrong. I also want to say it's near guest relations.  But someone should be able to chime in and tell you.  And they will point you in the right direction at BBB as well.


----------



## mrdillard

Couple of things...

1.  Going to MK and doing BBB on 10/23.  My DD4 has an appointment at 9:25 am.  We are doing the last dinner of the night at 6:55pm  Will her hair last?  She wants the bun.  Will this time be good or should I keep trying to get an even earlier BBB appointment?

2.  Anyone purchased the green ariel ball gown?  How does it look?  My daughter likes that one but it just doesn't seem to have a wow factor like the cinderella one.  Is it floor length or tea length?  Is it really full?  

3.  When we bring our own dress, will the FGIT take her dress and put it in the dressing room to surprise her or is that not an option because we are bringing our own.  We are only doing the hair and makeup package.

4. Does Disney come out with new costumes around Halloween?  I don't want a halloween themed costume but didn't know if there were new princess costumes introduced around this time of year.


----------



## +Rosetta+

mrdillard said:


> Couple of things...
> 
> 1.  Going to MK and doing BBB on 10/23.  My DD4 has an appointment at 9:25 am.  We are doing the last dinner of the night at 6:55pm  Will her hair last?  She wants the bun.  Will this time be good or should I keep trying to get an even earlier BBB appointment?
> 
> 2.  Anyone purchased the green ariel ball gown?  How does it look?  My daughter likes that one but it just doesn't seem to have a wow factor like the cinderella one.  Is it floor length or tea length?  Is it really full?
> 
> 3.  When we bring our own dress, will the FGIT take her dress and put it in the dressing room to surprise her or is that not an option because we are bringing our own.  We are only doing the hair and makeup package.
> 
> 4. Does Disney come out with new costumes around Halloween?  I don't want a halloween themed costume but didn't know if there were new princess costumes introduced around this time of year.




1. absolutely. The bun is put up on the top of her head so she can actually sleep in that and it'll stay for a couple days if you take care of it. If you ask the FGIT they'll give you some care tips if you want to keep it that long.

2. Ariel was one of my favorites (the other is Tiana super pretty and really comfy), it's really cute and pretty full on the little princesses. Her size will be tea length but if she wants it floor length you can have the FGIT to pick a size or two larger and then she can put a hair band bustle in the back so not only is it as long as she wants she can grow into it for a couple years or so.

3. Yes, you can do this.

4. The park ones relatively stay the same but you might find some new designs at the Disney Store.


----------



## Mom2micayla

Hello all. 

I've been trying to read through this thread and man it's overwhelming.  I have a quick question that hopefully someone can answer. Are there any styles that do not involve a bun? It seems like almost all the styles have a sleek look with a bun. I'm not loving that (although all the pics of the little princesses on here are just precious ). My DD8 & DD9 had makeovers done at Disney Studio 365 at Disneyland and had a funky hairstyle where they took chunks and twisted them all back into a ponytail and then added colored extensions. They loved that and I was hoping for something similar at BBB. Is there such a thing? TIA!


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> Carey, I can't remember exactly, but it is close by and there is a sign out front of it.  I want to say you turn left when you come out of BBB/WoD, but I might be wrong. I also want to say it's near guest relations.  But someone should be able to chime in and tell you.  And they will point you in the right direction at BBB as well.



Thanks Jen


----------



## +Rosetta+

Mom2micayla said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I've been trying to read through this thread and man it's overwhelming.  I have a quick question that hopefully someone can answer. Are there any styles that do not involve a bun? It seems like almost all the styles have a sleek look with a bun. I'm not loving that (although all the pics of the little princesses on here are just precious ). My DD8 & DD9 had makeovers done at Disney Studio 365 at Disneyland and had a funky hairstyle where they took chunks and twisted them all back into a ponytail and then added colored extensions. They loved that and I was hoping for something similar at BBB. Is there such a thing? TIA!



The closest thing to that would be a pop princess.

Found this photo on Flickr of a really nice one ^_^




(on a side note: this girl is just darling XD)


----------



## Patience

How much are the light up princess wands at BBB?  I am trying to decide if it's worth buying one before we leave (but then I have to pack it) or if I should just buy one there, the biggest factor being price.  They have them at Disney Store for $10.50 plus shipping.  We are taking our own Cinderella dress that I bought from the Disney Store when they were having a sale a few weeks ago and I am going to surprise my 4 year old with it the day of her BBB appointment.


----------



## Mom2micayla

+Rosetta+ said:


> The closest thing to that would be a pop princess.
> 
> Found this photo on Flickr of a really nice one ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on a side note: this girl is just darling XD)



Umm wow.  She is adorable, but wow that is wild. Wonder if I ask them to tone it down a bit on the teasing in the back if they would? I'm sure the girls would like it all wild, but as a Mom I'm thinking about how many gallons of conditioner it'll take to be able to comb through that.


----------



## KrazyKollector

Trying to get caught up reading all the posts but I have a couple of questions.

What all is included in the middle package?  Do you have to supply the items needed to keep the hair up in a bun?   Are the little barrette and crown things extra and if so, how much?  

If you get the photopass CD, can it be then downloaded to a site you choose, like shutterfly or is it only able to be downloaded through Disney?   Their print prices were eye-popping!

This is going to be a surprise for DGD and we are going a bit before Christmas as a joint Christmas-Birthday celebration.   I have no idea who she will choose to be, but she has/I have a "Winter Belle", Belle, Snow White, Rapunzel, Cinderella, Tink, Sleeping Beauty and Jasmine (though it will be too cool for that one).   I guess they should all make the trip with us......oy!

I am imaging my luck now....."Nana!  I want to be Ariel or Mulan!"


----------



## kylieh

After reading a lot about DTD and lateness - will we be stuck:  DNiece has a 3.50pm appt for hair and nail package, her Nanna is making her gown.   Our ADR in Akerhaus  is 6.30pm.   Even with catching a cab over to Epcot are they still pushing it time wise?  Would they be better cabbing to Beach or Yacht club and walking from there if pushed for time?


----------



## +Rosetta+

Mom2micayla said:


> Umm wow.  She is adorable, but wow that is wild. Wonder if I ask them to tone it down a bit on the teasing in the back if they would? I'm sure the girls would like it all wild, but as a Mom I'm thinking about how many gallons of conditioner it'll take to be able to comb through that.



lol most of it is hair extension which will come out like a scrunchie. Very little of their own hair will be teased. As long as you brush it from the bottom and work your way down with a little bit of shampoo it'll be fine. Most of the hair is in two braids from a ponytail under that.



KrazyKollector said:


> Trying to get caught up reading all the posts but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> What all is included in the middle package?  Do you have to supply the items needed to keep the hair up in a bun?   Are the little barrette and crown things extra and if so, how much?
> 
> If you get the photopass CD, can it be then downloaded to a site you choose, like shutterfly or is it only able to be downloaded through Disney?   Their print prices were eye-popping!
> 
> This is going to be a surprise for DGD and we are going a bit before Christmas as a joint Christmas-Birthday celebration.   I have no idea who she will choose to be, but she has/I have a "Winter Belle", Belle, Snow White, Rapunzel, Cinderella, Tink, Sleeping Beauty and Jasmine (though it will be too cool for that one).   I guess they should all make the trip with us......oy!
> 
> I am imaging my luck now....."Nana!  I want to be Ariel or Mulan!"



The Crown package includes all of the hair styling, makeup and nails supplies. The crowns & etc are included in the style she chooses.

A photopass CD is a CD of the Jpegs, you should be able to load them anywhere. That's why the CD is so pricey b/c they're loosing your print business.


----------



## jenseib

Patience said:


> How much are the light up princess wands at BBB?  I am trying to decide if it's worth buying one before we leave (but then I have to pack it) or if I should just buy one there, the biggest factor being price.  They have them at Disney Store for $10.50 plus shipping.  We are taking our own Cinderella dress that I bought from the Disney Store when they were having a sale a few weeks ago and I am going to surprise my 4 year old with it the day of her BBB appointment.




We got one and I think it was around $15 plus tax.



Mom2micayla said:


> Umm wow.  She is adorable, but wow that is wild. Wonder if I ask them to tone it down a bit on the teasing in the back if they would? I'm sure the girls would like it all wild, but as a Mom I'm thinking about how many gallons of conditioner it'll take to be able to comb through that.



They don't actually tease your childs hair. It's all pulled back and tucked under, but there is a lot of gel used.

And from experience, no they won't tone it down. My DD gets the Diva which has the longer extenstion and I always asks if they will make it spikey rahter than making it look like a boufant and they have told me each time no, they have to stick to the exact style.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

DD4 did BBB at the castle back in December (see pic below). We're not doing it this trip (we were going to do a mommy daughter session @ DTD, but I feel bad leaving DD2 out again + we're swimming that day- so no sense in spending the $ this time), but I have a question concerning costume shoes and purses- and this seemed like the best place to post.

Does anyone know how small the shoes run? DD2 has the park authentic Ariel gown and I want to add on the multi color sequined shoes this trip. The smallest I've seen people selling online is 9/10, but I was wondering if they also come in 7/8. I also wanted to surprise DD4 with the sequined Cinderella carriage bag, but wasn't sure if this was still being sold. I'd be buying at Castle Couture. Anyone know?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Patience

Thank you for the reply, jenseib.  I found a thread on here about the gift cards at Sam's Club so I bought some and used the bonus gift cards to the Disney Store online to buy two light up wands (Cinderella and Belle) for free!  Yay, gotta love free!  Can't wait for our BBB appointment in October!


----------



## tpimental

So we booked a last minute vacation for October and the only appointment I could get was not until 4:15 on the first full day of our trip.  Just wondering if there are ever any cancelations. Has anyone walked up and gotten in.  I'd love something before lunch if possible.  DD is 5 and we did this last year for her, she still talks about it daily.  

It's hard for me to call everyday since the trip is a surprise and DD is around most of the time.  Is there a thread I don't see where someone may post something about canceling for Saturday, October 8th?

Thanks!


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Here's a question. I feel like I've read the answer before on this thread, but it's so long I can't seem to locate it.

My DD really wants Rapunzel, I'm nervous they wont have the dress at all or in her size.

If I bring her a dress can we still do the castle package and they just won't charge us for the dress, but she could still get the photos, shoes,wand, and various other accessories?

Thanks so much.


----------



## disneymegs

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Here's a question. I feel like I've read the answer before on this thread, but it's so long I can't seem to locate it.
> 
> My DD really wants Rapunzel, I'm nervous they wont have the dress at all or in her size.
> 
> If I bring her a dress can we still do the castle package and they just won't charge us for the dress, but she could still get the photos, shoes,wand, and various other accessories?
> 
> Thanks so much.



There aren't any Rapunzel accessories accept for shoes I believe. She would have to pick out another princess's accessories. You could just add various things onto the crown package, including the photos.


----------



## jenseib

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Here's a question. I feel like I've read the answer before on this thread, but it's so long I can't seem to locate it.
> 
> My DD really wants Rapunzel, I'm nervous they wont have the dress at all or in her size.
> 
> If I bring her a dress can we still do the castle package and they just won't charge us for the dress, but she could still get the photos, shoes,wand, and various other accessories?
> 
> Thanks so much.



Yes, you can bring your dress and just add on anything you want. We have brought our dress both times we did it and added what we wanted once we go there.


----------



## SalandJeff

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Here's a question. I feel like I've read the answer before on this thread, but it's so long I can't seem to locate it.
> 
> My DD really wants Rapunzel, I'm nervous they wont have the dress at all or in her size.
> 
> If I bring her a dress can we still do the castle package and they just won't charge us for the dress, but she could still get the photos, shoes,wand, and various other accessories?
> 
> Thanks so much.



Does anyone know what they do for their hair if they choose Rapunzel?  And is the dress at BBB the same dress that they sell at the Disney store?  My dd can't stand the netting they put in the dresses, so I will either need to find one without it somewhere or cut it out.


----------



## +Rosetta+

tpimental said:


> So we booked a last minute vacation for October and the only appointment I could get was not until 4:15 on the first full day of our trip.  Just wondering if there are ever any cancelations. Has anyone walked up and gotten in.  I'd love something before lunch if possible.  DD is 5 and we did this last year for her, she still talks about it daily.
> 
> It's hard for me to call everyday since the trip is a surprise and DD is around most of the time.  Is there a thread I don't see where someone may post something about canceling for Saturday, October 8th?
> 
> Thanks!



I would keep that time and call a couple days before your trip to see if there are any openings <3 
If this doesn't work, show up at 8-8:15 or so when the BBB opens, let everyone who is coming in for their morning appointments get checked in and then ask if there are any earlier spots then your 4:15. Sometimes you can get lucky and they'll have an extra or canceled time to squeeze you in.


----------



## t_daniels

SalandJeff said:


> Does anyone know what they do for their hair if they choose Rapunzel?  And is the dress at BBB the same dress that they sell at the Disney store?  My dd can't stand the netting they put in the dresses, so I will either need to find one without it somewhere or cut it out.



They have a set three styles. Fairytale Princess, Pop princess, and Diva, I believe.


----------



## FairydustyPrincesses

bjakmom said:


> Yes, we always get the lower priced package and DGrD wears her own dresses.  Just go over to the photo shoot area and yes, all the photos go right on your photopass card - easy!  Just remember when ordering the photos for the CD to edit them into larger sizes (8x10 or 12x14) if you want to print them to those sizes.



How much do they charge for just the photo shoot if you're doing it as an add on and jus getting them on a photopass card?

Eta: sorry I was reading backwards to start at newest info and it seems many have asked a variation of this question and I assume from the posts that the shoot is free. 

Darn it. I'm trying to remember if I jus didn't realize this last time or if dd or I jus didn't feel like doing them ....


----------



## jenseib

SalandJeff said:


> Does anyone know what they do for their hair if they choose Rapunzel?  And is the dress at BBB the same dress that they sell at the Disney store?  My dd can't stand the netting they put in the dresses, so I will either need to find one without it somewhere or cut it out.



they don't have a rapunzel hair and if you want the dress I would suggest buying it ahead of time. It is hit or miss on whether they are carrying it right now. It was supposed to be discontinued last Jan, but we still read that it is available every so often.


----------



## SalandJeff

Has anyone brought the Rapunzel hair piece from the disney store (just the braid that attaches - see the link below) and asked them to add it to the fairytale princess?  It would seem easy enough for them to do, as it has a circular part that goes on the head.

http://www.disneystore.com/tangled-...punzel-hair-piece/mp/1268642/1000052+1000216/


----------



## jenseib

SalandJeff said:


> Has anyone brought the Rapunzel hair piece from the disney store (just the braid that attaches - see the link below) and asked them to add it to the fairytale princess?  It would seem easy enough for them to do, as it has a circular part that goes on the head.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/tangled-...punzel-hair-piece/mp/1268642/1000052+1000216/



we own that piece. We actually brought it on the cruise with us to have DD wear one night to dinner and show. It is really heavy and she wore it about a total of 1 minute and wanted it off. I am going to make her wear it for Halloween since she had to have it, but I didn't force the issue on the cruise. I don't know if they would add it at BBB or not, but it is heavy and not comfy at all.


----------



## FairydustyPrincesses

Ive waded through about forty pages on this thread so forgive me if this has been asked but which bbb seems best or most magical?  We did the castle last time but can only get in at dtd this time, as of now, on our preferred day. We are driving down so transportation isn't a factor just looking for consensus on best overall experience. Tia!!


----------



## +Rosetta+

SalandJeff said:


> Has anyone brought the Rapunzel hair piece from the disney store (just the braid that attaches - see the link below) and asked them to add it to the fairytale princess?  It would seem easy enough for them to do, as it has a circular part that goes on the head.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/tangled-...punzel-hair-piece/mp/1268642/1000052+1000216/



Yeah, I'm sure they'd be happy to use it since it's pretty much like the Tinkerbell ringlet they have at the parks. They'll just do whatever hair style she chooses and then place it around it at the end. You could do a reveal with our without it depending on what you think she'd like to see at first more


----------



## disneychic

I'd like to bring my nieces on our Feb. Trip-- do you pay or have to make a deposit when booking?


----------



## t_daniels

disneychic said:


> I'd like to bring my nieces on our Feb. Trip-- do you pay or have to make a deposit when booking?



no but you need a CC number to reserve


----------



## sher92

I just called to book my daugther's package and they told me about the Perfectly Princess Birthday SLipper...they didn't have this last year, can anyone tell me what it is?  Does anybody have any pics of it to share?


----------



## jenseib

sher92 said:


> I just called to book my daugther's package and they told me about the Perfectly Princess Birthday SLipper...they didn't have this last year, can anyone tell me what it is?  Does anybody have any pics of it to share?



never heard of it. Must be brand new


----------



## SalandJeff

Found this on google

Disney is offering a special option for those buying a Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique make-over package.

The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique is pleased to offer a special gift fit for a Royal Princess on the happiest and most celebrated of days: her Royal Birthday. To help your princess celebrate, the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique is offering a regal birthday surprise on your princesss extraordinary day, a royal glass slipper, just like Cinderellas! The Perfectly Princess Birthday Slipper is a replica of the slipper Cinderella wore to meet her Royal Prince. Housed in a keepsake box measuring 6.5L x 4.5 W x 4 H, it rests on a mirrored base etched with an image of Cinderellas Royal Coach and Disney Perfectly Princess Birthday Party so your fairy princess never forgets her special day at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. The Perfectly Princess Birthday Slipper is available for purchase for $25.00 plus tax with any makeover at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique inside Cinderella Castle at Magic Kingdom Park and World of Disney Store in Downtown Disney.​


----------



## sher92

Thanks...If anybody has any pics to share I'd love to see them!


----------



## eve adkins

I have a quick question. We are taking our daughter and three sons to Disney for DD 4th birthday...We are hoping to get BBB and Cinderella's Royal table reservations on her actual birthday...We have several Princess dresses at home...my question is will we loose some of the magic/fun of the experience if she's not able to pick a new dress that day? This will be her first BBB..Thanks!


----------



## C&OsMommy

eve adkins said:


> I have a quick question. We are taking our daughter and three sons to Disney for DD 4th birthday...We are hoping to get BBB and Cinderella's Royal table reservations on her actual birthday...We have several Princess dresses at home...my question is will we loose some of the magic/fun of the experience if she's not able to pick a new dress that day? This will be her first BBB..Thanks!



Both times we have gone and brought a dress and no magic was lost   If you want, you can go to the Disney store near you and find a new one on sale for much less than what they cost there and wrap it up and bring it with you.  Especially if you aren't leaving until after Halloween.  They have great sales around Halloween!!!

IMHO, the "shopping" area of BBB at the castle is so small they almost don't even notice that it is there, especially a 4 yr old.


----------



## jenseib

eve adkins said:


> I have a quick question. We are taking our daughter and three sons to Disney for DD 4th birthday...We are hoping to get BBB and Cinderella's Royal table reservations on her actual birthday...We have several Princess dresses at home...my question is will we loose some of the magic/fun of the experience if she's not able to pick a new dress that day? This will be her first BBB..Thanks!




We have brought ours each time as well, and had wonderful, magical times.
One year I bought a dress and hid it. Then on the morning of BBB I had it laid out with shoes as well, and then a note that said it was from her fairy Godmother. She loved it.  This past trip, she decided at home which dress she would like to wear, "if" she went. I booked it, but never told her for sure till the day of the appointment. Again, she had a note waiting saying she was invited to come to BBB for an appointment. Each time we have purchase a crown to match her dress/princess. And she has been very happy. We like having a dress that is slightly different than what everyone else is wearing as well.


----------



## Minnie&Tink

eve adkins said:


> I have a quick question. We are taking our daughter and three sons to Disney for DD 4th birthday...We are hoping to get BBB and Cinderella's Royal table reservations on her actual birthday...We have several Princess dresses at home...my question is will we loose some of the magic/fun of the experience if she's not able to pick a new dress that day? This will be her first BBB..Thanks!




We took our dd to the BBB for the first time on our trip about 2 weeks ago.  We did not buy anything extra, she just had her hair and makeup done and it was the best experience.  She felt like a princess all day long.  I don't think any magic is lost by not purchasing a princess dress there or even by not bringing/wearing a princess dress. 

We didn't even see where they sell the dresses and other accessories when we were there.


----------



## Teacher Princess

Hello Ladies:
 Hopefully this will be the right place to post this; 
I placed an order thru the disneystore website, for the Rapunzel crown (or tiara) for my DD8 . IMHO the crown runs pretty big and heavy, for her head. DD8 tried to wear it, but she said it was too heavy.
 Should I returned it back to the store for a store credit or refund? any advice will be apreciated.         

Thank you.    P.S. I do have a local Disney store in my area.


----------



## hardingk

Teacher Princess said:


> Hello Ladies:
> Hopefully this will be the right place to post this;
> I placed an order thru the disneystore website, for the Rapunzel crown (or tiara) for my DD8 . IMHO the crown runs pretty big and heavy, for her head. DD8 tried to wear it, but she said it was too heavy.
> Should I returned it back to the store for a store credit or refund? any advice will be apreciated.
> 
> Thank you.    P.S. I do have a local Disney store in my area.



You can bring it to your local Disney store for a full refund. Ours sold out of them in a day, so I am sure they will be happy for the additional inventory!


----------



## nannye

+Rosetta+ said:


> 1. absolutely. The bun is put up on the top of her head so she can actually sleep in that and it'll stay for a couple days if you take care of it. If you ask the FGIT they'll give you some care tips if you want to keep it that long.
> 
> 2. Ariel was one of my favorites (the other is Tiana super pretty and really comfy), it's really cute and pretty full on the little princesses. Her size will be tea length but if she wants it floor length you can have the FGIT to pick a size or two larger and then she can put a hair band bustle in the back so not only is it as long as she wants she can grow into it for a couple years or so.
> 
> 3. Yes, you can do this.
> 
> 4. The park ones relatively stay the same but you might find some new designs at the Disney Store.



Oh please explain the hairband bussle? I have a super tall 4 year old who is super skinnY! I want one big on her so that it lasts a few years since they are so expensive lol


----------



## +Rosetta+

nannye said:


> Oh please explain the hairband bussle? I have a super tall 4 year old who is super skinnY! I want one big on her so that it lasts a few years since they are so expensive lol



Yeah, they can pretty much take one of the little clear bands they use for the hair and twirl the extra spandex fabric in the back of the dress to make it fit around her waist better. They can also fix long straps in a similar fashion.

The back bustling depending on the FGIT isn't always super pretty but it'll make her much more comfortable and look adorable from the front. If a little "wad" of fabric in the back bothers you though you could bring a cute little matching color bow on an elastic to put over it


----------



## bellelab

I've tried wading through these hundreds of pages but can't find what I'm looking for though I'm sure it's here somewhere! I'm wondering about the Jasmine outfit. Is it short sleeve or long? We go next month and I know it will be hot. I'd rather not pay the Parks price but the Disney Store one is long sleeve. Can anyone comment on the Parks costume and if it is itchy? Thanks!


----------



## CalSea12

Is the absolute youngest a child can be to get "beauty-fied" is 3? Or will they take in younger children?


----------



## nannye

+Rosetta+ said:


> Yeah, they can pretty much take one of the little clear bands they use for the hair and twirl the extra spandex fabric in the back of the dress to make it fit around her waist better. They can also fix long straps in a similar fashion.
> 
> The back bustling depending on the FGIT isn't always super pretty but it'll make her much more comfortable and look adorable from the front. If a little "wad" of fabric in the back bothers you though you could bring a cute little matching color bow on an elastic to put over it



Thanks! No idea what dress she will pick or I would do the boy just for cuteness sake. Glad the FGIT know how to do it, I wouldn`t have a clue lol. 
Thanks!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Don't know if this has been addressed or not.  If so, please forgive me.  I didn't wade through all 158 pages.  

How hard is it to get a reservation for October 31 (Halloween)?  Is it something that has to be done at the 180 day mark?

We're already planning for my DGD's fifth birthday trip to WDW.  I know my DD wants her to do BBB, and probably on her birthday.  However, DGD's actual birthday is October 31.


----------



## princssdisnygina

LadyBeBop said:


> Don't know if this has been addressed or not.  If so, please forgive me.  I didn't wade through all 158 pages.
> 
> How hard is it to get a reservation for October 31 (Halloween)?  Is it something that has to be done at the 180 day mark?
> 
> We're already planning for my DGD's fifth birthday trip to WDW.  I know my DD wants her to do BBB, and probably on her birthday.  However, DGD's actual birthday is October 31.



Considering they do the Halloween Party that night that day will fill up quickly.  You will most definitely want to book it at the 180 day mark if you can.


----------



## nannye

nannye said:


> Thanks! No idea what dress she will pick or I would do the boy just for cuteness sake. Glad the FGIT know how to do it, I wouldn`t have a clue lol.
> Thanks!



that was do the bow!!! not the boy


----------



## busydaddy

I'm trying to track down a dress for my daughter via ebay.  Has anyone ordered on there and/or recommend a seller?  I'd like to avoid the cheaper ones that I buy regularly and go with something better for our September trip to BBB.


----------



## jenseib

busydaddy said:


> I'm trying to track down a dress for my daughter via ebay.  Has anyone ordered on there and/or recommend a seller?  I'd like to avoid the cheaper ones that I buy regularly and go with something better for our September trip to BBB.



What dress are you looking for?


----------



## mastermind307

busydaddy said:


> I'm trying to track down a dress for my daughter via ebay.  Has anyone ordered on there and/or recommend a seller?  I'd like to avoid the cheaper ones that I buy regularly and go with something better for our September trip to BBB.



I bought a Disney Parks Belle Dress off ebay for our Nov. trip.  I got it brand new and only paid $41 including shipping.  I bought a couple month ago though and I don't remember the seller.  I tried looking it up, but the information is gone since it's been awhile.  I also got my DD shoes, a wand and a crown off ebay.  You just have to keep checking every day for what you want.  You have to find the right size in the right dress.  I would do research so you can tell the difference between the dresses.  I noticed a lot of the cheaper dresses like the ones you see at Wal-mart for sale for twice the orginal price.   I would figure out which dress you want to buy and then keep looking on ebay to see if you can find a good deal.  

Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## busydaddy

jenseib said:


> What dress are you looking for?



She'd like a Cinderella dress.  The disney store has a cute blue one that I'm thinking about unless I can find something just as nice elsewhere.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

busydaddy said:


> She'd like a Cinderella dress.  The disney store has a cute blue one that I'm thinking about unless I can find something just as nice elsewhere.



I dont know about Cindy but I have both the Rapunzel and Belle ones from the Disney Store Halloween Collection for my DD's and they are gorgeous. There is a lot, A LOT, of glitter but they are just so pretty.


----------



## constedt

Hi there!
We have an appointment in October and I was thinking about adding on this new birthday glass slipper thing since we are going for her bday. Has anyone done this yet that could share their first hand experience and/or pictures??
Thanks!


----------



## squirrel

I didn't read the entire thread to see if this has been asked before:

Can you purchase the crown/tiara that they use at BBB?  Is it plastic or is it made of metal?

I would like to do my niece's hair like they do at BBB.  If someone knows of a different place to get a nice crown/tiara, I'm open to that also.


----------



## +Rosetta+

squirrel said:


> I didn't read the entire thread to see if this has been asked before:
> 
> Can you purchase the crown/tiara that they use at BBB?  Is it plastic or is it made of metal?
> 
> I would like to do my niece's hair like they do at BBB.  If someone knows of a different place to get a nice crown/tiara, I'm open to that also.



It's metal.

You can get it in most shops that has a princess section on property like DTD, Main Street Emporium, Castle Couture.

This is very similar to the crowns used in the BBB-


----------



## KEPE

Hi all I had a question was hoping someone could help.  DD has very short hair (just about makes it into a pony).  I don't want the extensions and i'm not looking for something that will last days (just a few hours).  Do you think they can just pull it up to like a little sprout on top of her head.   I know I am wasting the money to not have it really "done" but it's just about the experience for her and not what it will look like or that it will last.

TIA


----------



## squirrel

+Rosetta+ said:


> It's metal.
> 
> You can get it in most shops that has a princess section on property like DTD, Main Street Emporium, Castle Couture.
> 
> This is very similar to the crowns used in the BBB-



Thanks!

Do you happen to know the approximate cost of the WDW one?


----------



## jenseib

busydaddy said:


> She'd like a Cinderella dress.  The disney store has a cute blue one that I'm thinking about unless I can find something just as nice elsewhere.



Check out costume shops online.  Just google cinderella costume.  I got some great costumes from buycostume.com ( I think  thats the name)  They have some cheap to really nice. Some are just called blue princess, but they look like cindy.



KEPE said:


> Hi all I had a question was hoping someone could help.  DD has very short hair (just about makes it into a pony).  I don't want the extensions and i'm not looking for something that will last days (just a few hours).  Do you think they can just pull it up to like a little sprout on top of her head.   I know I am wasting the money to not have it really "done" but it's just about the experience for her and not what it will look like or that it will last.
> 
> TIA



No,they only stick to the 3 styles.


----------



## IBelieveInFairyTales

Questions!  I'll be purchasing the Tiana dress from BBB for my eight year old sister before we go in October and I'm not sure what size to get. I've heard that the Disney store princess dresses run small, but are BBB dresses the same? She just turned eight earlier this month and she wears a size 7/8 in almost everything. If the dresses run small, a 7/8 probably won't fit her very long, but a 10/12 might be to big/long.  Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!  

P.S. The Disney Store has a beautiful Princess Tiana costume for sale right now. However, I just adore the BBB version. I seriously wish it came in my size.  How do the two compare quality wise?


----------



## mwmom

KEPE said:


> Hi all I had a question was hoping someone could help.  DD has very short hair (just about makes it into a pony).  I don't want the extensions and i'm not looking for something that will last days (just a few hours).  Do you think they can just pull it up to like a little sprout on top of her head.   I know I am wasting the money to not have it really "done" but it's just about the experience for her and not what it will look like or that it will last.
> 
> TIA


I am sure they will be able to do something with your DD's short hair. My DD's hair was little past her shoulders but her bangs were short. Somehow with all that goop they use, they even got her bangs back in the bun. I am sure they have little girls in there all the time who have short hair.


----------



## mwmom

bellelab said:


> I've tried wading through these hundreds of pages but can't find what I'm looking for though I'm sure it's here somewhere! I'm wondering about the Jasmine outfit. Is it short sleeve or long? We go next month and I know it will be hot. I'd rather not pay the Parks price but the Disney Store one is long sleeve. Can anyone comment on the Parks costume and if it is itchy? Thanks!


Go to the Disney Store web page and search "Jasmine". Be sure and look for the costume that has Disney Parks Authentic below it and you will see the exact one at the park.


----------



## leannak

Is Alice an option at the BBB?  My daughter is 8 and not into princesses, but wants to be Alice for Halloween, anyway.  Also, she's VERY sensitive to "scratchy" clothing and I don't think any of the princess dresses will be an option for her.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

leannak said:


> Is Alice an option at the BBB?  My daughter is 8 and not into princesses, but wants to be Alice for Halloween, anyway.  Also, she's VERY sensitive to "scratchy" clothing and I don't think any of the princess dresses will be an option for her.



My neice was Alice at the BBB in 2008, I dont know if they still have the costume but it was super cute and comfy.


----------



## babygirlamg

do you have to have a credit card to make a reservation????


----------



## joy13

They definitely sell an Alice dress in the parks - but I don't now if they have it at BBB.  If you see it before your appointment - I'd buy it early, just to be safe.  It's very cute - my daughter has it.  I know for sure they sell it at the toy store in the England section of World Showcase - but I bet the have it at many other stores too.


----------



## joy13

babygirlamg said:


> do you have to have a credit card to make a reservation????



I think so because there is a cancellation policy.  It's been two years since I made an appointment though - so I can't say for sure.


----------



## leannak

OK, so we're getting the Castle package (the works  )  but if we find a different dress (possibly Alice) in the park do we get a credit back on our $200 BBB package?  I still want my daughter to be able to get some accessories, the photos, etc.  like her sisters are getting.  With the Castle package, do they just give you a certain $ amount credit - or are there very distinct things the kids need to choose from?  

Also, I heard there are "deluxe" dresses available at BBB with the package for extra $ - does anyone have photos of these?  These will be the first princess dresses in our house, so I would really like them all to be non-scratchy, quality dresses for us to keep for Halloween & our costume bin, etc.


----------



## SalandJeff

babygirlamg said:


> do you have to have a credit card to make a reservation????



I used a debit card, but it does have Visa logo.


----------



## joy13

leannak said:


> OK, so we're getting the Castle package (the works  )  but if we find a different dress (possibly Alice) in the park do we get a credit back on our $200 BBB package?  I still want my daughter to be able to get some accessories, the photos, etc.  like her sisters are getting.  With the Castle package, do they just give you a certain $ amount credit - or are there very distinct things the kids need to choose from?
> 
> Also, I heard there are "deluxe" dresses available at BBB with the package for extra $ - does anyone have photos of these?  These will be the first princess dresses in our house, so I would really like them all to be non-scratchy, quality dresses for us to keep for Halloween & our costume bin, etc.



Yes - they will credit you the price of the dress if you buy it early.  The package doesn't save you any money - it's just the cost of everything added together.  I also think all the deluxe dresses at BBB are at other stores at the park, so you can preview them before you get to BBB (unless it's your first day in the am of course  )


----------



## tinkmom2

joy13 said:


> Yes - they will credit you the price of the dress if you buy it early.  The package doesn't save you any money - it's just the cost of everything added together.  I also think all the deluxe dresses at BBB are at other stores at the park, so you can preview them before you get to BBB (unless it's your first day in the am of course  )



What we did is bring our own dress from the Disney store. (The dresses are way overpriced at Disney) You can also find them online at the Disneystore occassionly. Probably more so after Halloween.  I am doing the same thing in October. We have a cruise on DCL after this so she will have pictures with the Princesses then. We just take our own pictures at Disney. It's more the experience of getting made up like a Princess we are going for. I am not sure if they offer a discount if you bring your own dress or not for pictures.


----------



## joy13

If you don't get the castle package, you don't get the pictures included, but you can still get them taken and just buy what you want.  If you are doing the photopass CD - they will all be on that.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

joy13 said:


> If you don't get the castle package, you don't get the pictures included, but you can still get them taken and just buy what you want.  If you are doing the photopass CD - they will all be on that.




Someone posted yoU can get the pics printed as an a la carte option, is this not true??


----------



## grandmadebby2

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Someone posted yoU can get the pics printed as an a la carte option, is this not true??



You can get them without the castle package, I believe it is around $30 unless it went up from last year.  We just have the pics put on our Photopass CD since we alreadyprepurchased it this year but last year we paid extra for the pics.  As long as your receipt shows a portrait package you will get the pictures printed but it is a much better deal to add them to an already puchased photopass.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

grandmadebby2 said:


> You can get them without the castle package, I believe it is around $30 unless it went up from last year.  We just have the pics put on our Photopass CD since we alreadyprepurchased it this year but last year we paid extra for the pics.  As long as your receipt shows a portrait package you will get the pictures printed but it is a much better deal to add them to an already puchased photopass.



I do have the prepaid photopass CD, so I may opt to not do the package, but if I do want it I'm glad to know they still have it for a la carte! Thanks


----------



## jenseib

IBelieveInFairyTales said:


> Questions!  I'll be purchasing the Tiana dress from BBB for my eight year old sister before we go in October and I'm not sure what size to get. I've heard that the Disney store princess dresses run small, but are BBB dresses the same? She just turned eight earlier this month and she wears a size 7/8 in almost everything. If the dresses run small, a 7/8 probably won't fit her very long, but a 10/12 might be to big/long.  Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> P.S. The Disney Store has a beautiful Princess Tiana costume for sale right now. However, I just adore the BBB version. I seriously wish it came in my size.  How do the two compare quality wise?



I don't think most of the dresses run small, I think some do, like the Alice dress. But you could take her to the Disney store andtry a few on to see how they fit. Most ate tea lenght dresses so if it's too long, that shouldn't be too major of a problem.



leannak said:


> Is Alice an option at the BBB?  My daughter is 8 and not into princesses, but wants to be Alice for Halloween, anyway.  Also, she's VERY sensitive to "scratchy" clothing and I don't think any of the princess dresses will be an option for her.



No it's not, but they do sell the dresses at the park, but they are harder to find. If you can, I would find one ahead of time. I find the park Alice dress runs small.
I also think most of the princess dresses would be considered scratchy by most kids. 



leannak said:


> OK, so we're getting the Castle package (the works  )  but if we find a different dress (possibly Alice) in the park do we get a credit back on our $200 BBB package?  I still want my daughter to be able to get some accessories, the photos, etc.  like her sisters are getting.  With the Castle package, do they just give you a certain $ amount credit - or are there very distinct things the kids need to choose from?
> 
> Also, I heard there are "deluxe" dresses available at BBB with the package for extra $ - does anyone have photos of these?  These will be the first princess dresses in our house, so I would really like them all to be non-scratchy, quality dresses for us to keep for Halloween & our costume bin, etc.



You don't prepay. You just use a c redit card for a hold. Once you get there and get what you want they charge you for each individual item you get.



babygirlamg said:


> do you have to have a credit card to make a reservation????



yes, as a hold.


----------



## joy13

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Someone posted yoU can get the pics printed as an a la carte option, is this not true??



Yes - that's what I meant - I just didn't word it very well


----------



## nannye

V visited the BBB last monday. Before we went I really wanted to know prices in order to have a better idea of what to expect but no one seemed to know, i was about to throw out the receipt and thought I would post them. 

Seeing the expression on V's face was worth every penny!

We got the crown package for 57.85 (we got a 2.90 discount by pairing it as a package I guess) 
The dress was 64.99  I believe this is the price for most but perhaps not All of the other princess dresses. I did see this price for a few of them. 
V was Cinderella. 

Shoes were $24.95
Crown was $17.95
Light up wand 19.95
Gloves and Purse 19.95


----------



## nannye

joy13 said:


> Yes - they will credit you the price of the dress if you buy it early.  The package doesn't save you any money - it's just the cost of everything added together.  I also think all the deluxe dresses at BBB are at other stores at the park, so you can preview them before you get to BBB (unless it's your first day in the am of course  )



What are the deluxe dresses? We just cam back from disney and I only saw 1 version of each dress.


----------



## princssdisnygina

nannye said:


> What are the deluxe dresses? We just cam back from disney and I only saw 1 version of each dress.



I believe the deluxe dresses would be a wedding type dress or a special dress for the season... i.e. Belle's holiday dress. Someone correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## joy13

nannye said:


> What are the deluxe dresses? We just cam back from disney and I only saw 1 version of each dress.



I'm not sure what is available at the parks anymore because I haven't been for 2 years - but on the Disney Store site a couple of the princesses have deluxe versions of the dress that are just a bit fancier and a lot more expensive.  I know at one time they had a deluxe Cinderella Wedding Dress at the Parks, I don't think they do anymore.


----------



## Zeppelin

my little princess was at the BBB on Friday, 8/26 and loved it but i will say this- for the money we spent and the location (we were at the Castle) i was *not* impressed with the selection of dresses on hand... and this is from a dude who has no sense of fashion other than the jeans i wear...

i just thought there should've been more available than the standards....


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Zeppelin said:


> my little princess was at the BBB on Friday, 8/26 and loved it but i will say this- for the money we spent and the location (we were at the Castle) i was *not* impressed with the selection of dresses on hand... and this is from a dude who has no sense of fashion other than the jeans i wear...
> 
> i just thought there should've been more available than the standards....



From what I remember, a few years ago they had a couple more, namely Alice and Minnie.  I think they also had a "generic" princess dress.  I'm guessing they didn't sell enough to justify keeping them in the store.


----------



## Zeppelin

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> From what I remember, a few years ago they had a couple more, namely Alice and Minnie.  I think they also had a "generic" princess dress.  I'm guessing they didn't sell enough to justify keeping them in the store.



its all mostly generic from what i saw- and with the prices they charge, the fact its often near impossible to get in and its always busy, never mind the proximity to move the merchandise, they should have three times the number of dresses they have imo....


----------



## jenseib

nannye said:


> What are the deluxe dresses? We just cam back from disney and I only saw 1 version of each dress.



No, they no longer carry deluxes. I think they did away with that catagory at WDW for now.  At one time the Ariel weeding dress was considered deluxe, but when I got it in 2008 it was brought down to standard and the price reflected that. (deluxes at the parks used to be about $20 or so more)



nannye said:


> V visited the BBB last monday. Before we went I really wanted to know prices in order to have a better idea of what to expect but no one seemed to know, i was about to throw out the receipt and thought I would post them.
> 
> Seeing the expression on V's face was worth every penny!
> 
> We got the crown package for 57.85 (we got a 2.90 discount by pairing it as a package I guess)
> The dress was 64.99  I believe this is the price for most but perhaps not All of the other princess dresses. I did see this price for a few of them.
> V was Cinderella.
> 
> Shoes were $24.95
> Crown was $17.95
> Light up wand 19.95
> Gloves and Purse 19.95



I don't think you got a discount at all. I think that package base price for hair  is $55 ish. (probably the $57.85)  I could be wrong, but they don't give any discounts for getting a package, they are all packages.  But each item is rang seperately. So then the nail polish would've been rang seperately. So that would probably make it the $60ish price it is now. Are you saying you also got a dress and other items too, or did you get those before hand?



Zeppelin said:


> my little princess was at the BBB on Friday, 8/26 and loved it but i will say this- for the money we spent and the location (we were at the Castle) i was *not* impressed with the selection of dresses on hand... and this is from a dude who has no sense of fashion other than the jeans i wear...
> 
> i just thought there should've been more available than the standards....



The dresses are the very basic dresses they sell at the parks.  Nothing extra at BBB.  That is stated in all the BBB threads.  That is why many people buy a dress they like ahead of time and take it with them. That way they get what they want and for some, they like to be a bit different than the rest.


----------



## mom2princesses2

KEPE said:


> Hi all I had a question was hoping someone could help.  DD has very short hair (just about makes it into a pony).  I don't want the extensions and i'm not looking for something that will last days (just a few hours).  Do you think they can just pull it up to like a little sprout on top of her head.   I know I am wasting the money to not have it really "done" but it's just about the experience for her and not what it will look like or that it will last.
> 
> TIA



When our DD was 4, she had very short hair. They pulled up her hair as the could and put the extensions in. I've got to tell you that she absolutely loved having "long hair" for the day. She kept cracking us up because she would see her shadow and just get so excited! 

I would highly recommend the extensions for short hair!


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

We have BBB appt on 9/17/11 and then supper at 1900 Park Fare.  I am trying to decide if I should go ahead and order the dress that is $39.50 from the Disney Store or wait.  Can anyone direct me to a picture of the current Cinderella dress they have for sale at the BBB at Downtown Disney?  Thanks


----------



## Zeppelin

jenseib said:


> *The dresses are the very basic dresses they sell at the parks*.  Nothing extra at BBB.  That is stated in all the BBB threads.  That is why many people buy a dress they like ahead of time and take it with them. That way they get what they want and for some, they like to be a bit different than the rest.



hence my point why it is ridiculous and a bit of a downer- you are in the middle of the most famous amusement park in the world at its most iconic structure and paying big $$$ for your little girl yet all they have to offer are the very basic dresses....

i saw a variety of dresses in the shop- far wider range than was offered at BBB, which just offered the same dresses they have on a Disney cruise...


----------



## jenseib

Zeppelin said:


> hence my point why it is ridiculous and a bit of a downer- you are in the middle of the most famous amusement park in the world at its most iconic structure and paying big $$$ for your little girl yet all they have to offer are the very basic dresses....
> 
> i saw a variety of dresses in the shop- far wider range than was offered at BBB, which just offered the same dresses they have on a Disney cruise...



The dresses are the same all over the parks and cruisleline. They only have 1 style of dress per character for the most part. But BBB only carries the most popular ones. Disney tends to change the style every few years. I have to say the curretn styles out have been my least favorite. Which is why we always bring our own.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> We have BBB appt on 9/17/11 and then supper at 1900 Park Fare.  I am trying to decide if I should go ahead and order the dress that is $39.50 from the Disney Store or wait.  Can anyone direct me to a picture of the current Cinderella dress they have for sale at the BBB at Downtown Disney?  Thanks




I dont know what's in the park right now, but I do happen to have ordered the Tangled and Belle dresses from disneystore and they are just gorgeous. I am sure the Cindy dress would be as well.

I made the decision to order them because I was worried that they wouldnt have the dresses my girls wanted or their sizes. I couldnt handle their sadness if something they had their hearts set on wasn't in stock.


----------



## SalandJeff

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I dont know what's in the park right now, but I do happen to have ordered the Tangled and Belle dresses from disneystore and they are just gorgeous. I am sure the Cindy dress would be as well...



Is this the Rapunzel dress that you got from the DS?  Does it have the netting underskirt - my dd will not wear anything that is itchy at all.  I would like to order it, but don't want to bother if it will itch her.  Thanks.


----------



## charmed1212

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I dont know what's in the park right now, but I do happen to have ordered the Tangled and Belle dresses from disneystore and they are just gorgeous. I am sure the Cindy dress would be as well.
> 
> I made the decision to order them because I was worried that they wouldnt have the dresses my girls wanted or their sizes. I couldnt handle their sadness if something they had their hearts set on wasn't in stock.




Good to hear!  I ordered the Rapunzel and Belle dresses too and were hoping they would be nice.  I agree about the sizes.  It is just easier when you have what they want.


----------



## dizzydrop

Does anybody who has been there already know if they get the fairytale princess hairstyle does it include a tiara or do you have to pay extra for one?


----------



## Girls1

dizzydrop said:


> Does anybody who has been there already know if they get the fairytale princess hairstyle does it include a tiara or do you have to pay extra for one?


Do you mean the Diva hairsyle with the twists in the front and the different colored hair piece? It does not come with a tiara.
Only the bun comes with a tiara, the other styles come with different clips that are placed in the front.
There are various tiaras sold in the store to choose from.


----------



## Girls1

squirrel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you happen to know the approximate cost of the WDW one?



Hi. It's $9.50 of $10.50 I saw it in one of the stores in Main Street USA last week. They also had the face stickers, the Mickey hair clip and Mickery hair pins!


----------



## dizzydrop

Ok, so I now forgot the rules, am I supposed to put DD's hair up in a ponytail and bring her brush with her for her appt?  I made my appt 6 months ago and now can't remember the rules....


----------



## jenseib

dizzydrop said:


> Ok, so I now forgot the rules, am I supposed to put DD's hair up in a ponytail and bring her brush with her for her appt?  I made my appt 6 months ago and now can't remember the rules....



Just have her come with clean brushed out hiar. They do there stuff from there. They have a comb, no need to bring one, but be sure her hair is free of tangles.


----------



## Zeppelin

dizzydrop said:


> Ok, so I now forgot the rules, am I supposed to put DD's hair up in a ponytail and bring her brush with her for her appt?  I made my appt 6 months ago and now can't remember the rules....





jenseib said:


> Just have her come with clean brushed out hiar. They do there stuff from there. They have a comb, no need to bring one, but be sure her hair is free of tangles.



actually we were told otherwise- specifically to bring your own comb/brush which they used....obviously they have them on hand but considering they don't wash the girls hair you'd be better off bringing your own...


----------



## jenseib

Zeppelin said:


> actually we were told otherwise- specifically to bring your own comb/brush which they used....obviously they have them on hand but considering they don't wash the girls hair you'd be better off bringing your own...



They have always told everyone to bring one,(since day one, the phone CM have it as part of their scripts) but rarely any are used. In fact you are the 1st time I have heard of them using a brush or comb brought. They give you the comb after they use it. They cannot reuse them on anyone without proper santation and they aren't cosmetologist, so they don't have the sanitizer there. They have a braiding license, which is why they are limited on styles and why they can't wash hair. ( I am a licensed cosmetologist)


----------



## jenseib

*I keep forgetting to post about our latest BBB experience. I had said I would post pics several month ago, but I am just going to post the links to where I wrote about it in my TR.  It is pretty detailed.
The first link has part of our Tiana meet ,but a little ways down the page it starts with the BBB check in.*

*More Tiana Meet*

*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique*

*BBB 2*

*BBB 3*

*The Big Reveal*

*The Photo Shoot*


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

SalandJeff said:


> Is this the Rapunzel dress that you got from the DS?  Does it have the netting underskirt - my dd will not wear anything that is itchy at all.  I would like to order it, but don't want to bother if it will itch her.  Thanks.



That's the same drss.  The Part that touches the legs is light purple satin type material. Then light pink crinelon (sp) and on top is the purple glittery stuff. The back ofnthe bodice is stretchy leotard type material and front of the bodice is the same purple satiny kind of as the inner skirt.

The top of the sleeves are smooth satin as well. The bottom part of the sleeve is like the skirt overlay.  Hope that helps


----------



## charmed1212

jenseib said:


> *I keep forgetting to post about our latest BBB experience. I had said I would post pics several month ago, but I am just going to post the links to where I wrote about it in my TR.  It is pretty detailed.
> The first link has part of our Tiana meet ,but a little ways down the page it starts with the BBB check in.*
> 
> *More Tiana Meet*
> 
> *Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique*
> 
> *BBB 2*
> 
> *BBB 3*
> 
> *The Big Reveal*
> 
> *The Photo Shoot*




Your daughter looks stunning!  She had a great reveal photo.  

I would like to ask you a couple of questions, since you were there recently.

Where exactly is BBB in the castle located?  I know many people say they had trouble finding it and since we will be there first thing in the morning I do not want to be late.

Was the photoshoot part an extra package purchased or was it just something anyone can do with the photo pass personnel?

Lastly, what is the "station" that you speak of where you place the photo pass?  I would like to follow the rules.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## jenseib

charmed1212 said:


> Your daughter looks stunning!  She had a great reveal photo.
> 
> I would like to ask you a couple of questions, since you were there recently.
> 
> Where exactly is BBB in the castle located?  I know many people say they had trouble finding it and since we will be there first thing in the morning I do not want to be late.
> 
> *Going into the castle from the front it's at the back on the left side. Right across from CRT doors. VERY easy to find.*
> 
> 
> Was the photoshoot part an extra package purchased or was it just something anyone can do with the photo pass personnel?
> 
> *No, we did not get the photo package.  We just went over and had them taken and added to photopass. Didn't pay a dime for any pictures. It's in the store behind the castle, to the left at the back of that store. I think it's called Castle Couture (sp?)*
> 
> Lastly, what is the "station" that you speak of where you place the photo pass?  I would like to follow the rules.
> 
> *Thats the hairdresser in me talking. A "Station" is the stylest work area. What I was talking about was the little trolly type thing they have next to them with all their supplies.  Just give your photopass card to the photographer and they will place it there. I just knew and the take charge person in me took over.  LOL!*
> 
> Thanks!!!





*Answers in blue!*


----------



## KrazyKollector

For those looking for an Alice dress, check out http://www.chasing-fireflies.com.  Do NOT leave out the hyphen!  Yikes!

They have a cute Alice dress and even a cute rabbit purse (that can be found cheaper I bet).

I actually was going to splurge on my DGD, since this is probably a once in a lifetime trip and get her the Rapunzel dress from the Disney store that was really fancy, along with a cool hair extension for BBB.   I really was unsure about spending $150 on a dress and now don't have to worry as they are all gone in her size, except on ebay.    I got the regular dress and with a petticoat, it should work.  

Of course, she may choose to be someone else too.  Perhaps Winter Belle (I can hope).  Right now Ariel is her favorite princess but it might be a bit chilly in December to be her.  

Do they have Rapunzel crowns (that look like from the movie) at WDW?  

How many different dresses do you all take down to WDW?


----------



## charmed1212

jenseib said:


> *Answers in blue!*



Thanks so much!!


----------



## SalandJeff

HuskerFaninIL said:


> That's the same drss.  The Part that touches the legs is light purple satin type material. Then light pink crinelon (sp) and on top is the purple glittery stuff. The back ofnthe bodice is stretchy leotard type material and front of the bodice is the same purple satiny kind of as the inner skirt.
> 
> The top of the sleeves are smooth satin as well. The bottom part of the sleeve is like the skirt overlay.  Hope that helps



It does help!  Thanks so much & have a great trip.


----------



## Chynasmom

I'm plotting for next year, but currently my little princess has short hair.  Quite short - an ear-length bob, with bangs.  It's adorable, but I think it might rule out BBB for her.  I just can't see how it would work - even if they combed & shellacked (totally a word) all her hair up, they'd be left with a little acorn-sized "bun"!  I understand that they're limited to the 3 hairstyles, but could they can do all the other stuff (dress, nails, makeup) and just pin a tiara on her un-styled hair?


----------



## MMouse23

Can I bring my daughters own cinderella dress and then just get her hair,nails and make up done?


----------



## tinkmom2

MMouse23 said:


> Can I bring my daughters own cinderella dress and then just get her hair,nails and make up done?



Yes. That's what I've done in the past and am doing again in October.


----------



## MMouse23

Awesome! thanks so much!!


----------



## kkproulx

HI, all!  I have a Cinderella Cape, Gown, Gloves, Purse, and shoes for sale, $45.  These are from the Disney Parks, worn once at the parks for BBB and a dinner.  The dress is size 7/8, the shoes are size 13/1.  If anyone is interested please PM me with your email address and I will send you pictures.  I can't seem to figure out how to post pictures....thanks....


----------



## Stoner

Anyone perhaps looking to upgrade a dress and have a teeny one for sale? I am taking the 2 year old who will be 3 (or close enough) at the time of our trip and I would like to buy the dress outside of the park. PM me if you have one in good condition for sale.


----------



## jenseib

kkproulx said:


> HI, all!  I have a Cinderella Cape, Gown, Gloves, Purse, and shoes for sale, $45.  These are from the Disney Parks, worn once at the parks for BBB and a dinner.  The dress is size 7/8, the shoes are size 13/1.  If anyone is interested please PM me with your email address and I will send you pictures.  I can't seem to figure out how to post pictures....thanks....





Stoner said:


> Anyone perhaps looking to upgrade a dress and have a teeny one for sale? I am taking the 2 year old who will be 3 (or close enough) at the time of our trip and I would like to buy the dress outside of the park. PM me if you have one in good condition for sale.



You are not allowed to sell on the boards. You can post and ebay name or etsy name, but can't actually (Legally here) sell to each other. It's done, I'm sure, but through PMs and you really aren't allowed to advertise what you are selling here. Only direct people where to buy.


----------



## kkproulx

Oops sorry!


----------



## melliej

I am sure this has been asked before, but my eyes are starting to hurt trying to read all of this thread. Is there a place to see photos of the 3 hairstyles offered? My daughter hates having her hair up, so not sure if it is worth it (even though she thinks she wants to go to the boutique).


----------



## mrdillard

MY daughter will be 4 1/2 next month when we take her to BBB.  She wears a size 5 in gymboree.   Average height and weight for her age.  (38 lbs 42 inches)  Would you recommend a 4/5 or the next size up?  She wants to do the green ariel ball gown.

2nd I have an 18 month old who obviously wont be participating in BBB but we want to get her a princess dress too.  Any suggestions? She wears size 12 months now.  With Halloween just around the corner I'm sure to find something at Target or Walmart but I don't want anything too cheap looking.

Anyone who's been to DW recently, what's your favorite princess dress?  I really like Tiana and Cinderella but my 4 year old is set on Ariel.  Would the smallest size of the tiana dress be able to be bustled to fit a tiny 18month?


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

mrdillard said:


> MY daughter will be 4 1/2 next month when we take her to BBB.  She wears a size 5 in gymboree.   Average height and weight for her age.  (38 lbs 42 inches)  Would you recommend a 4/5 or the next size up?  She wants to do the green ariel ball gown.
> 
> 2nd I have an 18 month old who obviously wont be participating in BBB but we want to get her a princess dress too.  Any suggestions? She wears size 12 months now.  With Halloween just around the corner I'm sure to find something at Target or Walmart but I don't want anything too cheap looking.
> 
> Anyone who's been to DW recently, what's your favorite princess dress?  I really like Tiana and Cinderella but my 4 year old is set on Ariel.  Would the smallest size of the tiana dress be able to be bustled to fit a tiny 18month?



The Disney Store has really cute baby versions of the dresses out for Halloween right now!  I'm sure you can find exactly what you're looking for for your tiniest princess!


----------



## tinkmom2

mrdillard said:


> MY daughter will be 4 1/2 next month when we take her to BBB.  She wears a size 5 in gymboree.   Average height and weight for her age.  (38 lbs 42 inches)  Would you recommend a 4/5 or the next size up?  She wants to do the green ariel ball gown.
> 
> 2nd I have an 18 month old who obviously wont be participating in BBB but we want to get her a princess dress too.  Any suggestions? She wears size 12 months now.  With Halloween just around the corner I'm sure to find something at Target or Walmart but I don't want anything too cheap looking.
> 
> Anyone who's been to DW recently, what's your favorite princess dress?  I really like Tiana and Cinderella but my 4 year old is set on Ariel.  Would the smallest size of the tiana dress be able to be bustled to fit a tiny 18month?



I would probably go with a size 6 dress for your almost 5 year old. My DD is about the same size and turning 6 in October. She still has room to grow in her dress but that means she can wear it longer. 

Target and Walmart do have some cute outfits. I used to buy costumes off ebay all the time or Lillian Vernon catalogue. The costumes are a bit more there but good quality.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

mrdillard said:


> MY daughter will be 4 1/2 next month when we take her to BBB.  She wears a size 5 in gymboree.   Average height and weight for her age.  (38 lbs 42 inches)  Would you recommend a 4/5 or the next size up?  She wants to do the green ariel ball gown.
> 
> 2nd I have an 18 month old who obviously wont be participating in BBB but we want to get her a princess dress too.  Any suggestions? She wears size 12 months now.  With Halloween just around the corner I'm sure to find something at Target or Walmart but I don't want anything too cheap looking.
> 
> Anyone who's been to DW recently, what's your favorite princess dress?  I really like Tiana and Cinderella but my 4 year old is set on Ariel.  Would the smallest size of the tiana dress be able to be bustled to fit a tiny 18month?



My dd is 4 3/4, she weighs 31lbs and 40inches tall. The Belle size4 from the Disney store fit fine, except the shoulder straps and bodice were a wee bit too roomy.


----------



## +Rosetta+

Chynasmom said:


> I'm plotting for next year, but currently my little princess has short hair.  Quite short - an ear-length bob, with bangs.  It's adorable, but I think it might rule out BBB for her.  I just can't see how it would work - even if they combed & shellacked (totally a word) all her hair up, they'd be left with a little acorn-sized "bun"!  I understand that they're limited to the 3 hairstyles, but could they can do all the other stuff (dress, nails, makeup) and just pin a tiara on her un-styled hair?



Yes, they will be able to do stuff with her hair. You'd be amazed what they can do with such little hair. I would suggest maybe convincing her to do a color matched Diva though if she wants a bigger looking bun. You can ask to add the tiara from the Fairytale if you'd like as well for a little extra. 
I personally LOVE the Fairytale tiara with the Diva bun, it really compliments it and looks great with the clips too. 

This is Supersuperwendy's daughter from page 120 that is a good example of this idea





I was a bit of a "Woah Sparkles!" kinda FGIT so more diamonds is always a Princesses best friend lol


----------



## Chynasmom

Thanks!  That is really cute!




+Rosetta+ said:


> Yes, they will be able to do stuff with her hair. You'd be amazed what they can do with such little hair. I would suggest maybe convincing her to do a color matched Diva though if she wants a bigger looking bun. You can ask to add the tiara from the Fairytale if you'd like as well for a little extra.
> I personally LOVE the Fairytale tiara with the Diva bun, it really compliments it and looks great with the clips too.
> 
> This is Supersuperwendy's daughter from page 120 that is a good example of this idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit of a "Woah Sparkles!" kinda FGIT so more diamonds is always a Princesses best friend lol


----------



## Shay1

Has anyone ever had luck getting into BBB without a reservation, just as a walk in?  I dropped the ball on making reservations in time for our trip and now there are no appointments available.


----------



## jenseib

Shay1 said:


> Has anyone ever had luck getting into BBB without a reservation, just as a walk in?  I dropped the ball on making reservations in time for our trip and now there are no appointments available.



Maybe at DTD. I doubt the castle. when is your trip. Probably depends on how busy the season is. Some say if you go in at opening and ask, they may squeeze you in.


----------



## Shay1

jenseib said:


> Maybe at DTD. I doubt the castle. when is your trip. Probably depends on how busy the season is. Some say if you go in at opening and ask, they may squeeze you in.



That's kind of what I thought   We're planning on being at the MK on Sunday, 9/18 and Friday, 9/23.


----------



## nannye

jenseib said:


> No, they no longer carry deluxes. I think they did away with that catagory at WDW for now.  At one time the Ariel weeding dress was considered deluxe, but when I got it in 2008 it was brought down to standard and the price reflected that. (deluxes at the parks used to be about $20 or so more)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you got a discount at all. I think that package base price for hair  is $55 ish. (probably the $57.85)  I could be wrong, but they don't give any discounts for getting a package, they are all packages.  But each item is rang seperately. So then the nail polish would've been rang seperately. So that would probably make it the $60ish price it is now. Are you saying you also got a dress and other items too, or did you get those before hand?
> 
> 
> 
> The dresses are the very basic dresses they sell at the parks.  Nothing extra at BBB.  That is stated in all the BBB threads.  That is why many people buy a dress they like ahead of time and take it with them. That way they get what they want and for some, they like to be a bit different than the rest.



My receipt said discout 2.90 so no idea what the discount was for then, that is just what the reciept said. Yes we bought the dress and other items at BBB and those were the prices according to my receipt.


----------



## nannye

A few pages back someone asked for a current picture of the cinderella dress, this is one as of aug 2011.. I attached a few, close ups you can see more detail and further away to see the whole dress. We haven't got our photopass pics yet, but those were great!


----------



## Kristineamb

nannye said:


>



BEAUTIFUL pictures!  Thanks for sharing!  SO excited - I am the mom of a 13yo boy (who is WONDERFUL but still a boy  )  In March we are going to Disney with DH's cousin's family who includes a 5yo GIRL!!!!  I booked BBB for her this morning for our first day @MK (8:05am) followed by breakfast at the castle (9:05am!)  Her favorite princess is Ariel (followed by Belle and Snow White) so I would really appreciate any recent pictures of these dresses, accesories, shoes, etc


----------



## nannye

Kristineamb said:


> BEAUTIFUL pictures!  Thanks for sharing!  SO excited - I am the mom of a 13yo boy (who is WONDERFUL but still a boy  )  In March we are going to Disney with DH's cousin's family who includes a 5yo GIRL!!!!  I booked BBB for her this morning for our first day @MK (8:05am) followed by breakfast at the castle (9:05am!)  Her favorite princess is Ariel (followed by Belle and Snow White) so I would really appreciate any recent pictures of these dresses, accesories, shoes, etc



To my knowledge this is the correct listing of all the dresses and shows crowns and wands. For cinderella there is also gloves and a purse and I believe for some other princesses there are gloves and purses.

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/u157860-organized-mommy.html


----------



## Tbone17701

Okay.  I wasn't going to do BBB this trip, but DD7 recently announced that she MUST do it again to be Belle or Tangled.  So, now I'm too late to get a reservation prior to CRT at MK for November.

I called and DTD had a 9:00AM, but we have a 10:20AM CRT reservation and they wouldn't confirm BBB with less than a 2 hour window between the two reservations.  So, my thought is this...what if I do a later reservation the day before?  Do we think the hair would hold?  It's either that or I just buy a costume and do the hair and make up myselfand hopefully get some pixie dust to top it all off.  

Thoughts?!


----------



## MadiWI

Tbone17701 said:


> Okay.    So, my thought is this...what if I do a later reservation the day before?  Do we think the hair would hold?  It's either that or I just buy a costume and do the hair and make up myselfand hopefully get some pixie dust to top it all off.
> 
> Thoughts?!



We've done this twice - with 2 different girls - and both times the hair has been almost perfect the 2nd day.  They put SO much hair gel on the hair that I can't imagine that it wouldn't stay.  I always take some hair gel along on the trip for touch ups, and then my daughter wants "princess hair" for a few extra days after we do BBB, too.  

You'll be fine - I wouldn't stress at all.  You'll even get extra mileage out of your BBB visit this way!  Have fun!


----------



## Tbone17701

Good to know!!

Now, I was just searching for a Disney Parks Dress and found Belle's Christmas Dress online (NOT through Disney).  *Does anyone know if they offer this dress in the parks in late November/early December?*  Thought this would be cute for MVMCP.


----------



## Caretames1

With the bun on top style, will they allow my DD's bangs to stay down?


----------



## Tbone17701

I hate to obsess, BUT....

Does everyone agree that it is absolutely out of the question to do a 9:00AM at DTD and still make CRT for a 10:20AM?  We've done BBB before at DTD and it did take an unusally long time to get to Akershus afterwards, but what if I took a cab?!  I'm thinking they open at 9:00AM, so they shouldn't be backed up and it's never taken us more than 30 minutes or so at BBB...even with castle package.

Please feed my delusion or bring me back to reality!!


----------



## charmed1212

Caretames1 said:


> With the bun on top style, will they allow my DD's bangs to stay down?



My friend's daughter had bangs and they left them out with the bun.  Don't know if she asked to let them out or not, but I saw her pics and her bangs are out.


----------



## Caretames1

charmed1212 said:


> My friend's daughter had bangs and they left them out with the bun.  Don't know if she asked to let them out or not, but I saw her pics and her bangs are out.



Thanks, I like her bangs out, but I can't ask her cuz she doesn't know we're going


----------



## Mama2SeraKay

Quick question. Does anyone know all the colors that are offered for the diva style? I know there is dark and light blonde, brown, and pink. I called and asked and after 30 minutes of transfers I was told blonde, brown, purple, and multi! I think they might have been confused with the pop princess. Can anyone enlighten me to any more colors? I was hoping for black as DD wants to be snow white! Thanks


----------



## abbadabbadoo

Just have a quick question. Does anyone know if Fairy Godmother Susan still works at the castle BBB? She had really long gray hair and was very grandmotherly (is that a word?). She was the most amazing CM I have ever encountered, I even wrote to disney about her. I am really hoping she will be there for our upcoming trip.....


----------



## lilmissdisney216

abbadabbadoo said:


> Just have a quick question. Does anyone know if Fairy Godmother Susan still works at the castle BBB? She had really long gray hair and was very grandmotherly (is that a word?). She was the most amazing CM I have ever encountered, I even wrote to disney about her. I am really hoping she will be there for our upcoming trip.....



yes she is.


----------



## gonzo138

Can my daughter's hair be pulled up loosely with just a touch of hairspray and the crown added? Or will they only do the tight bun?

I realize it won't last as long, but it is more workable for us.

Thanks!


----------



## mommyof3princess27

Question: I really want to take the girls in our GG to BBB, how hard is it to get 4 appointments together? Is it better(or less crowded) at DTD vs MK? And my last question: is it reccommened to schedule the BBB right at the 180 day mark? I might add that this is for our November 2012 trip.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

mommyof3princess27 said:


> Question: I really want to take the girls in our GG to BBB, how hard is it to get 4 appointments together? Is it better(or less crowded) at DTD vs MK? And my last question: is it reccommened to schedule the BBB right at the 180 day mark? I might add that this is for our November 2012 trip.



For sure call ASAP, the sooner the better with a large number. I dont know about 4 girls at once, but I had no issue with 2 at once. I did call the afternoon of my 180 day.


----------



## jenseib

Tbone17701 said:


> Good to know!!
> 
> Now, I was just searching for a Disney Parks Dress and found Belle's Christmas Dress online (NOT through Disney).  *Does anyone know if they offer this dress in the parks in late November/early December?*  Thought this would be cute for MVMCP.



I heard they have discontinued carrying them at the parks...but it could always change. I would get it prior if that is what you want.



Caretames1 said:


> With the bun on top style, will they allow my DD's bangs to stay down?



Yes!  They should ask, but if they don't, just tell them right away.



Tbone17701 said:


> I hate to obsess, BUT....
> 
> Does everyone agree that it is absolutely out of the question to do a 9:00AM at DTD and still make CRT for a 10:20AM?  We've done BBB before at DTD and it did take an unusally long time to get to Akershus afterwards, but what if I took a cab?!  I'm thinking they open at 9:00AM, so they shouldn't be backed up and it's never taken us more than 30 minutes or so at BBB...even with castle package.
> 
> Please feed my delusion or bring me back to reality!!



No, you won't have time. You will have anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes at BBB, and then if yo udo pictures after it will  take longer. I wouldn't chance it. My DD had her due last a couple of days in 2009 and then I redid it myself, which was easy after watching it done. It was the diva style and I just rolled up the extentions at night and bobby pinned them. This 2011 trip it was put in much more tightly and she asked for it out that night because it was hurting her head.



Mama2SeraKay said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know all the colors that are offered for the diva style? I know there is dark and light blonde, brown, and pink. I called and asked and after 30 minutes of transfers I was told blonde, brown, purple, and multi! I think they might have been confused with the pop princess. Can anyone enlighten me to any more colors? I was hoping for black as DD wants to be snow white! Thanks



I don't know all the colors, but I know there is pink, blonde, brown and black, I think there might be blue too?



gonzo138 said:


> Can my daughter's hair be pulled up loosely with just a touch of hairspray and the crown added? Or will they only do the tight bun?
> 
> I realize it won't last as long, but it is more workable for us.
> 
> Thanks!



No. They are very strict to stay with the 3 styles. I have asked a couple of times to make the diva less poofy like a ball and more spikey (like the borchure shows) and they won't do it. They said they can't very or everyone will ask for something different.

You could just buy a crown (th little tiara is aroound $10) and do it yourself and go to the Castle Couture (sp?) store and ask for them to sprinkle some pixie dust (glitter ) on it.


----------



## gonzo138

Thanks!

I am okay with the bun, just not the 27 pounds of product to keep it up and tight. I fear she will just take it down as soon as we walk out as she does not like her hair tight at all!

She so wants to do BBB - but I think it would be too much money for just make up and nail polish if I do her hair myself.  

Thanks again. I appreciate you sharing your experience.



jenseib said:


> I heard they have discontinued carrying them at the parks...but it could always change. I would get it prior if that is what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  They should ask, but if they don't, just tell them right away.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you won't have time. You will have anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes at BBB, and then if yo udo pictures after it will  take longer. I wouldn't chance it. My DD had her due last a couple of days in 2009 and then I redid it myself, which was easy after watching it done. It was the diva style and I just rolled up the extentions at night and bobby pinned them. This 2011 trip it was put in much more tightly and she asked for it out that night because it was hurting her head.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know all the colors, but I know there is pink, blonde, brown and black, I think there might be blue too?
> 
> 
> 
> No. They are very strict to stay with the 3 styles. I have asked a couple of times to make the diva less poofy like a ball and more spikey (like the borchure shows) and they won't do it. They said they can't very or everyone will ask for something different.
> 
> You could just buy a crown (th little tiara is aroound $10) and do it yourself and go to the Castle Couture (sp?) store and ask for them to sprinkle some pixie dust (glitter ) on it.


----------



## joy13

gonzo138 said:


> Can my daughter's hair be pulled up loosely with just a touch of hairspray and the crown added? Or will they only do the tight bun?
> 
> I realize it won't last as long, but it is more workable for us.
> 
> Thanks!



They have to do one of the 3 hairstyles listed, but if you ask them to not pull it super tight, they should cooperate.  Just let them know, that you realize it may not last as long.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

Mama2SeraKay said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know all the colors that are offered for the diva style? I know there is dark and light blonde, brown, and pink. I called and asked and after 30 minutes of transfers I was told blonde, brown, purple, and multi! I think they might have been confused with the pop princess. Can anyone enlighten me to any more colors? I was hoping for black as DD wants to be snow white! Thanks



The colors for the Disney Diva are pink, blonde, light brown, dark brown, black and red. 

The Pop Princess colors are multi, purple and occasionally pink (although that one is rarely available).

Keep in mind that if your daughter chooses the black hair, only the poof and the back will be black, it doesn't change the front part of your daughters hair. That said, if you get the snow white headband bow it looks really cute.

Have fun!!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

gonzo138 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am okay with the bun, just not the 27 pounds of product to keep it up and tight. I fear she will just take it down as soon as we walk out as she does not like her hair tight at all!
> 
> She so wants to do BBB - but I think it would be too much money for just make up and nail polish if I do her hair myself.
> 
> Thanks again. I appreciate you sharing your experience.



the Fairytale princess hairstyle actually looks a lot tighter than it really is. The hair all gets pulled up and gelled into a high ponytail, but the ponytail is actually loose enough to lift up off the top of the head to be able to get the tiara under the ponytail. A little magic makes it look tight, but Fairy Godmothers in training really don't want to make miserable princesses and a princess with a headache from a too-tight ponytail is a very unhappy princess.


----------



## Kristineamb

nannye said:


> To my knowledge this is the correct listing of all the dresses and shows crowns and wands. For cinderella there is also gloves and a purse and I believe for some other princesses there are gloves and purses.
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/u157860-organized-mommy.html



Thank you for sharing!  Hoping she'll go for Ariel's wedding dress rather than the mermaid style


----------



## Mama2SeraKay

Thank you JaneyGrrrl and Jensrib!!!!!


----------



## nannye

Kristineamb said:


> Thank you for sharing!  Hoping she'll go for Ariel's wedding dress rather than the mermaid style



welcome!


----------



## Melanie230

Sorry if this has been covered, but we have made an appt for our daughter at BBB.  The CM on the phone told me to bring my own comb.  Is this new?  We had her hair done last year and we didn't have to bring a comb.  Has this changed or is he just wrong?


----------



## jenseib

Melanie230 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but we have made an appt for our daughter at BBB.  The CM on the phone told me to bring my own comb.  Is this new?  We had her hair done last year and we didn't have to bring a comb.  Has this changed or is he just wrong?



They have always said that on the phone, but it is never needed.


----------



## hardingk

Does anyone happen to know if they sell a Rapunzel wand?


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

hardingk said:


> Does anyone happen to know if they sell a Rapunzel wand?



Rapunzel doesn't have her own crown and wand at Disney World yet, so normally princesses choose a different crown/wand combo to go with the Rapunzel dress. The Sleeping Beauty crown and wand look cute with it.


----------



## Teacher Princess

Disney Store do sell the Rapunzel wand ( at least I bought one to DD8 ) for our uncoming trip on December.. :santa   I bought it on their website- disneystore.com..  OOP     Also try Amazon for the crown. I just saw a nice Rapunzel crown in their website,it's not like the one that Disney store sold a while ago, but it looks very pretty..Good luck to you!   
Puertorrican ESL Teacher..


----------



## tmbowers

Please forgive me if this has been asked and answered. I tried wading through the thread but there are SO MANY posts!

I have appointments for my dd's ages 6 and 3 1/2.  My 3 1/2 year old has this long, gorgeous hair but she has a very tenderhead.  I'm begining to wonder if she will sit still for them to do anything with her hair.  Any thoughts or suggestions from a mom with a tender-headed child?


----------



## caravarela

hardingk said:


> Does anyone happen to know if they sell a Rapunzel wand?



I found a wand here:
http://www.disneystore.com/hallowee...led-rapunzel-wand/mp/1287618/1000885+1000303/

an accessories set with a crown here:
http://www.disneystore.com/hallowee...ssories-set-10-pc/mp/1291434/1000885+1000303/

and a crown here:
http://www.amazon.com/Disguise-1985...L5M6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317293839&sr=8-2


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

We recently returned from our fabulous trip from disney world! My daughter got the fake hair piece. Does anyone know how to care for it so as to keep it looking good? Hers is now tangled. I'm afraid to comb it out and make it worse.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

OhStuffandFluff said:


> We recently returned from our fabulous trip from disney world! My daughter got the fake hair piece. Does anyone know how to care for it so as to keep it looking good? Hers is now tangled. I'm afraid to comb it out and make it worse.  Thanks in advance for your help!



Spray on a bit of detangler and then "comb" through it with a hair pin...When she wants to wear it again give it a little more tease time and a little more hairspray, then you can shape it the way you want it. Make sure when you use hairspray on it you mist it rather than spray directly on it though, otherwise it will get crunchy and gross and never really be the same. Good luck.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

tmbowers said:


> Please forgive me if this has been asked and answered. I tried wading through the thread but there are SO MANY posts!
> 
> I have appointments for my dd's ages 6 and 3 1/2.  My 3 1/2 year old has this long, gorgeous hair but she has a very tenderhead.  I'm begining to wonder if she will sit still for them to do anything with her hair.  Any thoughts or suggestions from a mom with a tender-headed child?



A lot of moms who say their child is tender headed find that once their princess is in the chair, the magic takes over and suddenly it doesn't hurt like when mommy does it. lol. That said, if your daughter doesn't want to do it, don't push her. Nothing worse than a princess crying because she reeeeeallly doesn't want to do it but mom is forcing her because it's "cute". Remember, when it comes to the boutique, it's not so much the hairstyle as it is the experience. If she doesn't want to do it this time...she might next time. Also, when you check in, just let them know to be gentle and they will make a note for her fairy godmother. Enjoy your time. Don't stress at all.


----------



## marybraguim

Has anyone seen princess shoes size 4/5 youth (for older girls)?
I'm desperate thinking I won't be able to find any at the parks or DD!


----------



## Zeppelin

just uploaded these photos to facebook....this is in Cinderella's Castle, last week of August..

my 8YO Princess, who was insanely excited, getting ready...






being fussed over...











TA DA!!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

marybraguim said:


> Has anyone seen princess shoes size 4/5 youth (for older girls)?
> I'm desperate thinking I won't be able to find any at the parks or DD!



Your best bet would be to buy comfortable (but amazing, of course) shoes for your princess before coming to the park. The only 4/5 princess shoes that are available at the boutique are an older out-dated and discontinued style, that may or may not be available for long. You aren't charged for shoes you don't get, even if you get the Castle package, so go to target, walmart or payless and pick up something fun and sparkly and avoid the disappointment of not having the shoes be just right. Best case scenario...You come with great shoes and still find the perfect shoes at Disney and all is well....Worst Case Scenario is you come with great shoes, can't find anything at Disney and...well....you still have great shoes! Win-win.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Just wanted to give all of the "grown-up" princesses out there a heads up.  They are no longer allowing anyone over the age of 12 to have this done.  If you already have a reservation they will honor it, but they are not taking new reservations for older princesses.


----------



## marybraguim

princssdisnygina said:


> Just wanted to give all of the "grown-up" princesses out there a heads up.  They are no longer allowing anyone over the age of 12 to have this done.  If you already have a reservation they will honor it, but they are not taking new reservations for older princesses.



I wonder why they did this....I mean, it's only a hairdo, wich is standard to anyone.


----------



## hebbynan

Oh no!!! Good thing I have my appointment set!!  I'm getting it done in a few weeks with my twin niece and nephew!  I wonder why they changed it?


----------



## mom2_3girls

My girls are so excited..and so am I.  Just got BBB booked for our March trip and best part is its at 8:10am so we get to get in before the park opens!! (hopefully they won't change the time and open at 8...it will be March 11th).


----------



## marybraguim

Lucky you! You got a great time for BBB! I checked out touringplans.com and it's gonna be an extremely busy day at MK!
I don't think they'll change opening time because they'll be having evening EMH that day (until 1:00 am!).


----------



## jenseib

marybraguim said:


> Has anyone seen princess shoes size 4/5 youth (for older girls)?
> I'm desperate thinking I won't be able to find any at the parks or DD!



O'm pretty sure sure Disney in general discontinued all bigger sizes. My DD takes a 1 or 2 (most Disney shoes run small) and I can't even find any for her anymore.



princssdisnygina said:


> Just wanted to give all of the "grown-up" princesses out there a heads up.  They are no longer allowing anyone over the age of 12 to have this done.  If you already have a reservation they will honor it, but they are not taking new reservations for older princesses.



Where did you here this?  And why?


----------



## marybraguim

I heard the news directly from a cast member.
Called last monday to reschedule our time and she said it wasn't going to be possible because a few days ago Disney changed their age policy. She said they'd honor our reservation though, because we did it prior to the change.
I was so stunned by the news I forgot to ask her why! =)


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Did anyone have Meredith as their Fairy Godmother by any chance? She was at DTD and MK. 

**side note: Meredith is me lol I just never saw any pictures of me with any of the princesses I had lol**


----------



## JaneyGrrrl




----------



## Zeppelin

marybraguim said:


> I heard the news directly from a cast member.
> Called last monday to reschedule our time and she said it wasn't going to be possible because a few days ago Disney changed their age policy. She said they'd honor our reservation though, because we did it prior to the change.
> I was so stunned by the news I forgot to ask her why! =)



be careful with what the cast members tell you- i called a handful of times when we made to reservation for my daughter to see if we could switch times, etc- and everytime i called i got different instructions on what to bring, what to wear, how long it would take, blah-blah-blah...

there was no consistency whatsoever in what i was told any time i called...well- except the cost!!


----------



## +Rosetta+

Zeppelin said:


> be careful with what the cast members tell you- i called a handful of times when we made to reservation for my daughter to see if we could switch times, etc- and everytime i called i got different instructions on what to bring, what to wear, how long it would take, blah-blah-blah...
> 
> there was no consistency whatsoever in what i was told any time i called...well- except the cost!!





Zeppelin said:


> be careful with what the cast members tell you



Sadly this is true, they announced it to the FGITs last Friday. 
They will be honoring whoever already made reservations but after that it's going to be 3-12yo and that's it.

I can tell you all the FGITs I saw and hung out with this past weekend are pretty upset about this turn of events. 

I had so many wonderful experiences with older Princesses, Queens and Brides when I was a FGIT, it's a shame.


----------



## BellaBaby

Zeppelin--Your DD looks beautiful in her princess makeover photos and you're right, she does look sooo excited!!

I have those same exact mickey head earrings that she is wearing in my collection and I wear them all the time, I love them!!


----------



## SalandJeff

We have a late afternoon appt for BBB at MK.  We will be bringing our own dress ... so what do we do with the dress while we are enjoying the park beforehand???


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

If this has been covered, i apologize.  boing back through 2500 posts would take too long.  

does anyone know where i can find the prices of the dresses they sell in the park?


----------



## jenseib

SalandJeff said:


> We have a late afternoon appt for BBB at MK.  We will be bringing our own dress ... so what do we do with the dress while we are enjoying the park beforehand???



You can put in a locker for the day. 
We had a stroller and a backpack I just scrunched the dress up into a big ziplock bag and put it in the backpack and carried it till it was time.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> If this has been covered, i apologize.  boing back through 2500 posts would take too long.
> 
> does anyone know where i can find the prices of the dresses they sell in the park?



They are currently $64.95 for the dresses that are the same as the boutique. (Ariel Dress, Ariel Fins, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Rapunzel, Tiana, Tinkerbell, Belle, and Jasmine) The price for those is the same at the boutique as they are in any other part of the resort. I don't know the prices for the ones not offered at the boutique though. (Alice, minnie, tu-tu's etc)


----------



## mom2_3girls

marybraguim said:


> Lucky you! You got a great time for BBB! I checked out touringplans.com and it's gonna be an extremely busy day at MK!
> I don't think they'll change opening time because they'll be having evening EMH that day (until 1:00 am!).



Its going to be a busy week...darn spring break crowds!!  I have my older daughter that will run and get us fast passes if needed and we plan taking an afternoon break, going to Chef Mickeys for dinner and then head back to the park for the evening.


----------



## annmarieda

Just curious if anyone knows how the sizes run.  

I bought a dress off ebay that is a "Disney Direct" dress size 7/8.(by the way, where does this come from?  Disney store online?  Outlet of some sort?  It definitely is Disney and not like a Walmart "disney" brand.)  It is way to big for my dd.  Then I bought a dress from the Disney store size 7/8 and it fits fine.  I am considering buying a dress off ebay that is a "Disney Park" dress.  Do they run large?  Small?  Spot on?  I have never bought a parks dress for dd so I have never seriously taken a look when we were in the parks.

TIA


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

JaneyGrrrl said:


> ]They are currently $64.95 for the dresses that are the same as the boutique[/B]. (Ariel Dress, Ariel Fins, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Rapunzel, Tiana, Tinkerbell, Belle, and Jasmine) The price for those is the same at the boutique as they are in any other part of the resort. I don't know the prices for the ones not offered at the boutique though. (Alice, minnie, tu-tu's etc)



where can i find the boutique online/

does anyone KNOW WHERE I can find a belle dress in a size 14 for my 12 year old/  she doesn't want the 'disney' kind but more of a dress/gown.  i preger not to spend too much oVER 50-65.  anyone know where i can find someone who custom makes them/  online MAYBE???

do they give you the crown at bbb or do you have to purchase it separaTELY?

(sorry my browser is messing up really bad))))))))))))))))))


----------



## jenseib

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> where can i find the boutique online/
> 
> does anyone KNOW WHERE I can find a belle dress in a size 14 for my 12 year old/  she doesn't want the 'disney' kind but more of a dress/gown.  i preger not to spend too much oVER 50-65.  anyone know where i can find someone who custom makes them/  online MAYBE???
> 
> do they give you the crown at bbb or do you have to purchase it separaTELY?
> 
> (sorry my browser is messing up really bad))))))))))))))))))



Technically a 14 year old isn't allowed to wear a costume at Disney, unless it's for a special event where others are allowed to wear them (Like MNSSHP).  have you made your appointment already? I also read here (don't know if it's true) they they now have a cut off age. I'd have to go back and look, but I think it's 12. But if you have an appointment, they will still honor it.



annmarieda said:


> Just curious if anyone knows how the sizes run.
> 
> I bought a dress off ebay that is a "Disney Direct" dress size 7/8.(by the way, where does this come from?  Disney store online?  Outlet of some sort?  It definitely is Disney and not like a Walmart "disney" brand.)  It is way to big for my dd.  Then I bought a dress from the Disney store size 7/8 and it fits fine.  I am considering buying a dress off ebay that is a "Disney Park" dress.  Do they run large?  Small?  Spot on?  I have never bought a parks dress for dd so I have never seriously taken a look when we were in the parks.
> 
> TIA



I find the store dresses run small, but the park ones tend to be more right on the money.


----------



## pilferk

princssdisnygina said:


> Just wanted to give all of the "grown-up" princesses out there a heads up.  They are no longer allowing anyone over the age of 12 to have this done.  If you already have a reservation they will honor it, but they are not taking new reservations for older princesses.



Yikes!

Good thing we already have our ressie.  My wife and 2 girls will be there tonight!


----------



## tinkerbell2602

Hi! 
This is daughter's first time at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and she is super siked. 

I haven't made her appointment yet because I don't know when we are supposed to pay. Do we pay on the phone? At check-out when we get there or what???  

I've look for when people pay for it on this thread, but i'll be sitting here for two hours  and find.....NOTHING.

Please help.


----------



## Shleedogg

tinkerbell2602 said:


> Hi!
> This is daughter's first time at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and she is super siked.
> 
> I haven't made her appointment yet because I don't know when we are supposed to pay. Do we pay on the phone? At check-out when we get there or what???
> 
> I've look for when people pay for it on this thread, but i'll be sitting here for two hours  and find.....NOTHING.
> 
> Please help.



We were told on the phone that you pay at the appointment.  They allow you to change your package there if you want.  I would assume it's after all is said and done, but maybe it's before in the event your little one freaks out and won't complete their appointment.  That way BBB still gets their money.

We haven't taken our DD yet.  First appointment next month!


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

jenseib said:


> Technically a 14 year old isn't allowed to wear a costume at Disney, unless it's for a special event where others are allowed to wear them (Like MNSSHP).  have you made your appointment already? I also read here (don't know if it's true) they they now have a cut off age. I'd have to go back and look, but I think it's 12. But if you have an appointment, they will still honor it.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the store dresses run small, but the park ones tend to be more right on the money.



She is 12, but is in about a 14 dress size.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

You pay at the very end of your appointment. We have had some princesses freak out and get really scared and have the cold feet. The parents decided that they don't want it done either before they get in the chair or after they're in the chair and then we just let them go and there's no charge cause there was nothing done to her hair and no makeup was applied. I don't remember what happend if we just did makeup and/or nails and no hair. I think the parents still had to pay for the package and they got the accessories to take home (i.e. tiara, bobby pins, or hair piece depends on the style chosen).


----------



## Shleedogg

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> where can i find the boutique online/
> 
> does anyone KNOW WHERE I can find a belle dress in a size 14 for my 12 year old/  she doesn't want the 'disney' kind but more of a dress/gown.  i preger not to spend too much oVER 50-65.  anyone know where i can find someone who custom makes them/  online MAYBE???
> 
> do they give you the crown at bbb or do you have to purchase it separaTELY?
> 
> (sorry my browser is messing up really bad))))))))))))))))))



I believe they give you the crown if you do the bun hairstyle.  I think it's called fairytale princess maybe?

http://www.partycity.com/product/ad...ume.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&navSet=178776 - will she fit into an adult small?

For a custom made, I would check out the disboutiqe thread on the family board.  I don't know if many of those women do custom made dresses for others, but it would be worth a shot.  Otherwise, try etsy.

As someone who sews (I have just made my older daughter 4 princess dresses and counting for our upcoming trip), I think it's going to be hard to get a "dress/gown" for $50-$65 custom made; especially one like Belle's that's got a bit more detail.  It really comes down to the fabric.  If you do a dressy fabric, it's going to be more.  I just made my infant (6 months) a Cinderella dress out of nicer dressy material, fabric and zipper,thread, pattern, came to over $50.  For an older child, you're looking at more.  I'd ask for baroque satin, it still looks nice but is cheaper.

....btw to the PP, she said her daughter was 12, so  no worries


----------



## jenseib

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> She is 12, but is in about a 14 dress size.



Oops, I mis read that. I know there is a cut off age, and I want to say nine, but it might be 12. 12 sounds better...and I don't think they would make an issue of that age anyways.

Also I would check out ebay and the halooween costume shops online, which most are having sales right now. Custome made ones will be pretty costly.


----------



## marybraguim

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> where can i find the boutique online/
> 
> does anyone KNOW WHERE I can find a belle dress in a size 14 for my 12 year old/  she doesn't want the 'disney' kind but more of a dress/gown.  i preger not to spend too much oVER 50-65.  anyone know where i can find someone who custom makes them/  online MAYBE???



You know what would work? Try looking at places like Ross for a real dress rather than a costume. Search for something with fairytale-ish qualities (shimmer, satin, bows and so on).
If your DD wants Belle's look, go for a golden dress, with a full skirt if possible and accessorize it with a red rose brooch or red bracelets). Look for ladie's dresses size 0 or 1/2. That should fit her.


----------



## mom2_3girls

Does anyone know where I can find the Alice dress? My 9 year old dd LOVES Alice and really would like that dress.  Also, if she is wearing a size 8 now what size do you recommend for March? are the sizes 7/8  or 8/10?


----------



## jenseib

mom2_3girls said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Alice dress? My 9 year old dd LOVES Alice and really would like that dress.  Also, if she is wearing a size 8 now what size do you recommend for March? are the sizes 7/8  or 8/10?



The Alice dress is hard to find. I would search Ebay. It seems to not be in all the stores at WDW.  Also, if you are getting the park version, that dress runs VERY small. The head hole doesn't stretch and it was a struggle to get my DD's head through and she is just average sized. I would go with a 10 or even bigger if you can find one.  Also if you get it a bit bigger they last a bit longer to. My DD seemes to be growing about a foot a year (OK, slight exageration) and dresses that I bought to just fit for the trip are packed away or sold now because she coudn't wear them much longer for anything else. We bought a generic Rapunzel dress last year. The site siad it ran big, but it DIDN'T! I would've gotten her an 8, but instead got her a 6. She is wearing it for Halooween, but it is a bit too small, especially in length. But for the money we spent, she is getting one last use out of it!  

Here is a picture of it. This angle doesn't look too bad, but it is about 2 inches too short and her waist sits a bit higher than it should. Also very snug in the mid section.


----------



## mom2_3girls

jenseib said:


> The Alice dress is hard to find. I would search Ebay. It seems to not be in all the stores at WDW.  Also, if you are getting the park version, that dress runs VERY small. The head hole doesn't stretch and it was a struggle to get my DD's head through and she is just average sized. I would go with a 10 or even bigger if you can find one.  Also if you get it a bit bigger they last a bit longer to. My DD seemes to be growing about a foot a year (OK, slight exageration) and dresses that I bought to just fit for the trip are packed away or sold now because she coudn't wear them much longer for anything else. We bought a generic Rapunzel dress last year. The site siad it ran big, but it DIDN'T! I would've gotten her an 8, but instead got her a 6. She is wearing it for Halooween, but it is a bit too small, especially in length. But for the money we spent, she is getting one last use out of it!
> 
> Here is a picture of it. This angle doesn't look too bad, but it is about 2 inches too short and her waist sits a bit higher than it should. Also very snug in the mid section.




Thanks! I'll keep looking on ebay.  My dd would really like the one that says Alice on the apron.

Very cute picture of you dd!!  Where did you find the Mary Poppins dress? My youngest dd would like something like that.


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

Yay!!!  I found a lady on Etsy to custom make her dress and it is only $50.  I'm soooo excited!


----------



## Patience

My 4 year old daughter did BBB last week at the castle and adored it!  We have some fantastic pictures of her makeover and I am so glad we did BBB. We took our own new dress, wand and shoes and chose the fairy tale princess hairstyle (the bun).  It looked very tight but it actually wasn't as tight as it looked.  They just use TONS of gel and the slicked back hair makes it seem tighter than it is.  The bun lasted 3 days and she still had her hair done for our dinner at Akershus three days later.  I added a bit more glitter to it because that was mostly gone by day 3.  I just sprayed her hair with hairspray and then sprinkled the glitter on it.    

 Her appointment at BBB was for 4:20 but we ended up waiting almost 40 minutes before she was called.  The waiting room is very small and it was very crowded.  A lot of people were complaining and going up to the desk saying they had dinner ressies to get to, etc.  If you have an afternoon appointment and then want to go to dinner, leave plenty of time between your appointment and your dinner reservation.  We had a dinner ressie after the BBB at 1900 Park Fare but our ressie wasn't until 7:10 so we had plenty of time to get there.


----------



## jenseib

mom2_3girls said:


> Thanks! I'll keep looking on ebay.  My dd would really like the one that says Alice on the apron.
> 
> Very cute picture of you dd!!  Where did you find the Mary Poppins dress? My youngest dd would like something like that.



The Mary Poppins dress was one I ordered from my DD's dance studio. I added it to then, buying boots, turning an old Easter hat into a "mary" hat and bought the parasol at Micheals and adding ot that as well. We also put a blouse under the dress.


----------



## DisGirl819

My DD wears a size 5. She's 3 1/2 but quite tall for her age, she's 40 inches and about 34 lbs. Should I get her a size 4/5 or the next size up? I'm probably buying the ariel dress off ebay before we go.


----------



## brandycaviness

My twin 5 yr DD's have never been much on Princesses.  Now after seeing the Princess Makeover commercials on Disney Channel they are all about it.  Do you think I can get rezzies for November 28th or am I too late??


----------



## jenseib

brandycaviness said:


> My twin 5 yr DD's have never been much on Princesses.  Now after seeing the Princess Makeover commercials on Disney Channel they are all about it.  Do you think I can get rezzies for November 28th or am I too late??



You might....call right now. It will most likely be for DTD and you will have to be willing to take ANY time available. But being close to Thanksgiving (I can't remember the date it is on this year) it can be iffy. But go call right now and see what they have.


----------



## Patience

DisGirl819 said:


> My DD wears a size 5. She's 3 1/2 but quite tall for her age, she's 40 inches and about 34 lbs. Should I get her a size 4/5 or the next size up? I'm probably buying the ariel dress off ebay before we go.



My 4 year old is 40.5-41 inches tall and weighs 31 pounds.  She's tall and thin. The size 4 dress fit her well in length but was maybe a little loose in the bodice.  

HTH!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

brandycaviness said:


> My twin 5 yr DD's have never been much on Princesses.  Now after seeing the Princess Makeover commercials on Disney Channel they are all about it.  Do you think I can get rezzies for November 28th or am I too late??



If you try through reservations and can't get an appointment all is not lost....

There are never any guarantees but if you go first thing in the morning....And I DO mean FIRST THING...as in, go to the park for 8 (even though it generally opens at 9) tell the person at the gate that you are trying to get to BBB...go straight there....chances are VERY good you will get something for that day. You MUST go to BBB to get one of the very few walk in appts. available though. And like I said, no guarantees. Maybe you will get right in, maybe you will be told that you need to come back at 5pm, maybe one daughter can get in an hour before the other.....but there's still hope. Just don't try showing up at 10am and expect to walk right in.

Good luck. Hopefully reservations will be able to help and everything I just said will be moot. lol


----------



## Shleedogg

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> Yay!!!  I found a lady on Etsy to custom make her dress and it is only $50.  I'm soooo excited!



So glad to hear!!  You'll have to post pictures when you get back   Looks like we'll be there right around the same time.  Have a great trip!


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

mom2_3girls said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Alice dress? My 9 year old dd LOVES Alice and really would like that dress.  Also, if she is wearing a size 8 now what size do you recommend for March? are the sizes 7/8  or 8/10?


We took our daughter to Chicago for her birthday today (well yesterday, we just got home and it's 4:50 am here) to the American Girl Place.  While there we walked down to the Disney Store and got her Jasmine outfit (this is my other daughter, not the one who wants to be Belle).  Anyhoo, when I first walked in there was a whole display of the alice dresses.  I thought of you and took a picture of it.  Once I figure out how to post pictures on here I will post it for you.  Right now at the disney store they have the costumes 25% off.


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

what picture hosting site do you all use or can someone tell me how to post pics here?


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I've used photobucket to post any pictures that I've had. Works pretty good!!!


----------



## jenseib

load it to photobucket and then copy the link thes starts with


----------



## Miss Marie

What is the BBB age limit? For just the hair and nails and etc? No dress or accesories. Do they have an age limit?

Thanks!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Miss Marie said:


> What is the BBB age limit? For just the hair and nails and etc? No dress or accesories. Do they have an age limit?
> 
> Thanks!



I just heard of them instituting a new age limit for the BBB just recently. Not completely sure what it is exactly. I am a former FGIT and I know that when I was working there this past spring there was no age limit. In fact, I myself had a transformation done and it was so much fun!!! (got the rainbow colored POP princess do).

 EDIT- Not sure how reliable the source is but the age limit is set at 12 yrs old to be the cut off. Found it on wdwdaily news.com


----------



## mom2_3girls

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> We took our daughter to Chicago for her birthday today (well yesterday, we just got home and it's 4:50 am here) to the American Girl Place.  While there we walked down to the Disney Store and got her Jasmine outfit (this is my other daughter, not the one who wants to be Belle).  Anyhoo, when I first walked in there was a whole display of the alice dresses.  I thought of you and took a picture of it.  Once I figure out how to post pictures on here I will post it for you.  Right now at the disney store they have the costumes 25% off.



That would be great! If you can't figure it out LMK and I can send you my email address.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tricia's mom

We are going in April for 4 days... on 3 park days...Easter weekend. After the 4 days we leave for our DCL trip...

DD will be 5 the day before we arrive..she wants to do the BBB.. When is the best time to do it ? Early on or last day before cruise?

Friday : Arrive early around 9 am- DTD /pool day Hddr At 5 !
Saturday: Park ? 
Sunday (easter): Park ?
Monday: Park 
Tuesday: Set sail on the Disney Dream 
5 days !

Which would be the best day for BBB for DD ?
Our MK day Or our first day at DTD ?


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

Miss Marie said:


> What is the BBB age limit? For just the hair and nails and etc? No dress or accesories. Do they have an age limit?
> 
> Thanks!



Sadly, the new age limit is 12.


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

mom2_3girls said:


> That would be great! If you can't figure it out LMK and I can send you my email address.  Thanks so much!!



yeah, that would be easier since it's on my phone and i'm too tired to upload right now.  i may get to it tomorrow but darn amtrak delayed our trip by 4 hours so we were up a whole 24 hours and today has been he!!.  It totally messed up our whole day.  pm me your email addy.


----------



## Miss Marie

lilmissdisney216 said:


> I just heard of them instituting a new age limit for the BBB just recently. Not completely sure what it is exactly. I am a former FGIT and I know that when I was working there this past spring there was no age limit. In fact, I myself had a transformation done and it was so much fun!!! (got the rainbow colored POP princess do).
> 
> EDIT- Not sure how reliable the source is but the age limit is set at 12 yrs old to be the cut off. Found it on wdwdaily news.com



Aww, I wanted to do it again. I wish Disney might have something special for teens there in the parks or at DTD. 

The one time I did it I had my hair done in the bun with blue makeup added. Then I put on a Cinderella dress that was a special one (different than the one sold in the parks but still a liscened Disney one) and was Cinderella for the night because we we there for just a day (and I was dressing up fot the Pirate and Princess party). It was my own little Cinderella story, and was defintely a memorable night for me.

But I darn sure wish I could do it again. Hopefully I'll get some sort of magical moment next trip.


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

do the girls get a crown with the princess "do" regardless of package?


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

mom2_3girls said:


> That would be great! If you can't figure it out LMK and I can send you my email address.  Thanks so much!!



Did you get the email?


----------



## squirrel

I purchased two crown/tiaras at DHS at the shop beside VotLM.  They cost $10.95 each.

I inquired about the Mickey Head clip that they use at BBB at the store in DTD.  The cost is $10, I did not purchase one.

I did my niece's hair while we were at WDW.  I got a lot of people saying wow you went to the BBB.  My niece got tired of telling everyone I did it.  She also had a lot of people saying they liked her dresses.  At first she would say thank you, after a while she would point to me.

I didn't put her hair all up in the bun.  I wasn't sure how they do that at BBB.  My niece also has very long hair.  So I did it up in a bun very similar to BBB and then left the extra hair hanging at the back in curls.


----------



## squirrel

Tricia's mom said:


> We are going in April for 4 days... on 3 park days...Easter weekend. After the 4 days we leave for our DCL trip...
> 
> DD will be 5 the day before we arrive..she wants to do the BBB.. When is the best time to do it ? Early on or last day before cruise?
> 
> Friday : Arrive early around 9 am- DTD /pool day Hddr At 5 !
> Saturday: Park ?
> Sunday (easter): Park ?
> Monday: Park
> Tuesday: Set sail on the Disney Dream
> 5 days !
> 
> Which would be the best day for BBB for DD ?
> Our MK day Or our first day at DTD ?



I'd go to the one at DTD on your first day.  Are you planning on swimming at the pool first and then going to DTD?

I did my niece's hair in a BBB style bun and it seemed to last quite well even after swimming.  I know I didn't put as much gel and hairspray on as they do at BBB.  She liked having her hair done like that.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> do the girls get a crown with the princess "do" regardless of package?



Yes, regardless of package, the "fairytale princess" style comes with a crown and mickey clip.


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Yes, regardless of package, the "fairytale princess" style comes with a crown and mickey clip.



Thank you.

Does anyone have any pics of their little Prince for me to see?  My 3 y/o is getting the boy package.  I'm wondering if I should have him go to the barber instead???


----------



## mom2_3girls

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> Did you get the email?



I did thank you! I did send you a return email...hopefully you got it.  I'm going to go to the Mall of America on Friday with my daughter and check it out.  Thanks again.


----------



## tinkmom2

We just got back off the Dream. While we were at WDW we went to the BBB in DTD. Here is the video of the reveal. I have more of the whole process there also. We brought our own dress and she got the Coach package. I didn't want to pay the extra money for the nails even though it was only 5 bucks extra. We also got to participate in a customer survey and will be getting something really neat in a few weeks. 

http://youtu.be/AOjMTF9YBtk


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

tinkmom2, I love her reaction.  So cute!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Does anyone have any pics of their little Prince for me to see?  My 3 y/o is getting the boy package.  I'm wondering if I should have him go to the barber instead???



Here is a picture of my DS7 from September 2011 after getting transformed into a knight at the castle BBB.






Here he is with his sister (DD5)


----------



## t_daniels

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Sadly, the new age limit is 12.



Seriously? I just got this done a few months ago!


----------



## jenseib

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Here is a picture of my DS7 from September 2011 after getting transformed into a knight at the castle BBB.
> 
> Here he is with his sister (DD5)



I love your DD's dress...where did you get it? I assume someone made it?


----------



## neatokimmo

Can anyone tell me about how big the princess crown is? And are the sashes sort of like wrapping paper ribbon or are they actually satin? 

I am putting together a birthday surprise for DD! We are going to have to fake BBB it. She won't tolerate someone (besides mama) messing with her hair like that.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

jenseib said:


> I love your DD's dress...where did you get it? I assume someone made it?



My DDs dress was made by me! Thanks for the nice comment! She loves dressing up but dislikes the itchyness of store bought costumes.


----------



## jenseib

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My DDs dress was made by me! Thanks for the nice comment! She loves dressing up but dislikes the itchyness of store bought costumes.



Do you happen to sell on ebay or etsy? if so, I would love your user ID name.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

jenseib said:


> Do you happen to sell on ebay or etsy? if so, I would love your user ID name.



Thanks so much for the interest!  Unfortunately I do not sell anything. I just made some outfits for my DD for this trip. There are many ladies on the disboutiquer thread that do sell their custom clothes. That is where I got most of the ideas for my DDs outfits.


----------



## badblackpug

My 3 year old did BBB for the 1st time on 10/16.  I had some reservations about doing it because 1) she hates to have her hair combed. 2) she is Africa-American with very thick unprocessed hair.  I will give you a little background that she cries every time I comb and wash her hair.  She promised me over, and over that she wouldn't cry if she could go.  So.... we went.  I washed and combed out her hair that morning and pulled it back into 1 ponytail (she cried) I packed my own brushes and combs and "ethnic" hair care supplies.  We went.  She picked out Tiana, and I picked the bun style (LOL) Erika was her FGIT, and I have to say she was great!  We did the castle package.  Erika did her nails and make-up 1st, then I took the ponytail out and let her see exactly what she was dealing with.  It was no problem at all.  She was able to easily wrestle all her hair into the bun, and even had a nice big pot of Let's Jam gel to smooth her edges!  She didn't cry or complain once, and she was thrilled with the results!  It was a great experience, and one we will probably do again.


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

Warning:  Vent ahead....

I purchased a Belle dress off Etsy for my daughter.  It was supposed to be here by today at the latest.  Well.....she closed shop and didn't notify anyone.  Now I have no Belle dress for dd and we leave Saturday morning for Disney.  Not a happy Mama right now.  I filed a dispute with paypal and reported her to Etsy.  I didn't want her to have a "disney" store dress b/c she is 12 and is wanted something custom made for her.  We have an appt Wednesday at BBB in DTD.  I hope they have her size dress.


----------



## jenseib

oh, thats terrible. I am so sorry.


----------



## hollibo83

Does anyone have photos of all the hairstyles offered? I'm surprising my 8 year old niece by taking her to WDW in May and also getting this done. I just want to see what options I have. Thanks!


----------



## danielephant

hollibo i would like to see them too!


----------



## wovenwonder

We have a reservation at BBB in the Castle later this month. We ordered the package without the dress/shoes. Can we buy a dress in the castle once we arrive or do we have to order it that way ahead of time?? Also, would we get our passholders discount on the dress if we purchase it at BBB in the castle?


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

wovenwonder said:


> We have a reservation at BBB in the Castle later this month. We ordered the package without the dress/shoes. Can we buy a dress in the castle once we arrive or do we have to order it that way ahead of time?? Also, would we get our passholders discount on the dress if we purchase it at BBB in the castle?



Yes, you can purchase a dress when you arrive, although there is no annual passholder discount if you do. You would be better off buying her dress right next door at Castle Couture and then you could get your discount.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

hollibo83 said:


> Does anyone have photos of all the hairstyles offered? I'm surprising my 8 year old niece by taking her to WDW in May and also getting this done. I just want to see what options I have. Thanks!



There are currently three different hairstyles and if you google bibbidi bobbidi boutique there are loads of picture showing them. I do know that there are plans to introduce new styles soon, but I don't know if that means that any are being discontinued or if they are just adding new ones and I don't even know when, so by May there may be new and/or different choices altogether.


----------



## summerrluvv

Just called for ressies later this month and couldn't get anything at the castle.  What our the chances of getting a walk up in the morning? Slim?


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

summerrluvv said:


> Just called for ressies later this month and couldn't get anything at the castle.  What our the chances of getting a walk up in the morning? Slim?



Chances are better than you think if you go in FIRST thing in the morning, but never ever a guarantee. Good Luck!


----------



## RDarling

We did BBB at the castle on 10/29.  The girls loved it and we will do it again next time we visit.  It was very crowded and hectic in the salon.  They need a bigger waiting room and the dressing rooms should be relocated so you don't have to go thru the salon where people are trying to photo their princesses.  We bought the gowns at the boutique but decided later the gowns they have online at the disney store are prettier.  I just love how all the CM's and characters treat the princesses, bowing and calling them royal princesess.  My grand daughters ended up wearing gowns almost every day they were at the park!!


----------



## snoopy5386

Does anyone know which ariel dress is the current dress? Is it the white/green on that is on the front page of this thread? Or is it the green ballgown like this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Worl...s=63&clkid=4148741319359566037#ht_6241wt_1163


----------



## princssdisnygina

snoopy5386 said:


> Does anyone know which ariel dress is the current dress? Is it the white/green on that is on the front page of this thread? Or is it the green ballgown like this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Worl...s=63&clkid=4148741319359566037#ht_6241wt_1163



The one on the front page is considered Ariel's wedding dress. The one they have now is the one you have the link to, it is the ballgown one.


----------



## msmith1026

RDarling said:


> We did BBB at the castle on 10/29.  The girls loved it and we will do it again next time we visit.  It was very crowded and hectic in the salon.  They need a bigger waiting room and the dressing rooms should be relocated so you don't have to go thru the salon where people are trying to photo their princesses.  We bought the gowns at the boutique but decided later the gowns they have online at the disney store are prettier.  I just love how all the CM's and characters treat the princesses, bowing and calling them royal princesess.  My grand daughters ended up wearing gowns almost every day they were at the park!!



We did BBB on 10/25 and I agree with what you are saying about having to go thru the salon to get to the dressing rooms.  We had the last chair right before you enter the dressing rooms and it was so hard for us to take pictures because the FGITs were walking to and from almost non stop.  They were all very apologetic, but after awhile, I just stopped taking pictures because it was too hard to get one without being photobombed!  That being said, my daughter had a wonderful time and we loved every minute of it.  It was so cute watching her be so excited over everything that was happening.


----------



## tinkmom2

msmith1026 said:


> We did BBB on 10/25 and I agree with what you are saying about having to go thru the salon to get to the dressing rooms.  We had the last chair right before you enter the dressing rooms and it was so hard for us to take pictures because the FGITs were walking to and from almost non stop.  They were all very apologetic, but after awhile, I just stopped taking pictures because it was too hard to get one without being photobombed!  That being said, my daughter had a wonderful time and we loved every minute of it.  It was so cute watching her be so excited over everything that was happening.
> 
> 
> I think we had the exact same chair! There were Castmembers constantly walking in front of us too.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Do they still have the Rapunzel dresses at BBB? What do they look like?

Also, what do they do for hair for Rapunzel? Do you still pick one of the 3 styles?

TIA!


----------



## mom2elle

What do I need to bring with me for my DDs appt?  I vaguely remember getting instructions nearly 6 months ago when I made the reservation but I can't remember now.....


----------



## princssdisnygina

mom2elle said:


> What do I need to bring with me for my DDs appt?  I vaguely remember getting instructions nearly 6 months ago when I made the reservation but I can't remember now.....



They typically tell you to bring your own brush but if you don't they do have combs they use.


----------



## SignOfTheFishBurger

Is there a Minnnie Dress? My daughter isn't into the princesses but I'd love to do this for her. I'd definitely do it if they had Minnie


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

SignOfTheFishBurger said:


> Is there a Minnnie Dress? My daughter isn't into the princesses but I'd love to do this for her. I'd definitely do it if they had Minnie



Absolutely and sooo cute. I found the place with the most choices is The Emporium at MK on main street


----------



## SignOfTheFishBurger

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> Absolutely and sooo cute. I found the place with the most choices is The Emporium at MK on main street



Perfect. We booked her at the BBB at MK!


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

GoofyTroopOf6 said:


> We took our daughter to Chicago for her birthday today (well yesterday, we just got home and it's 4:50 am here) to the American Girl Place.  While there we walked down to the Disney Store and got her Jasmine outfit (this is my other daughter, not the one who wants to be Belle).  Anyhoo, when I first walked in there was a whole display of the alice dresses.  I thought of you and took a picture of it.  Once I figure out how to post pictures on here I will post it for you.  Right now at the disney store they have the costumes 25% off.




Did you go yet?  Did you get her dress yet if not?  I found the perfect Alice dress today.

Here is my referral link.  Please use it to sign up then pass your own link on to your friends.

http://www.zulily.com/invite/cschleppy550

Here is the link to the dress:
http://www.zulily.com/p/alice-costume-dress.html?pos=46


----------



## GoofyTroopOf6

Shleedogg said:


> So glad to hear!!  You'll have to post pictures when you get back   Looks like we'll be there right around the same time.  Have a great trip!



That lady ripped me off.  She was a fraud.  I have disputes pending on Ebay and Etsy right now against her.  

I did find another lady on there who made the dress in 2 days.  I gave her my business fedex account number and rec'd it the same day we went to BBB.  She was awesome, the dress was beautiful and most of all my daughter was surprised and over the moon.


----------



## Jujubee727

Just booked my daughter's appointment! She is getting hers on her 3rd birthday! 

Question: Does anyone have examples of the 3 different hair styles? We are just doing the 2nd package (no costume) since she already has a custom made rapunzel dress. So, I just wanted to see the 3 hair styles to see which one would be the most fitting. Or do they have a rapunzel hair style that I don't know about?


----------



## jenseib

SignOfTheFishBurger said:


> Is there a Minnnie Dress? My daughter isn't into the princesses but I'd love to do this for her. I'd definitely do it if they had Minnie



I don't think they have them at BBB, but all over the world they do and you can pick one up before going in.


----------



## Hooked On The Mouse

Does anyone happen to know what the size selection is like at BBB in MK? Our oldest desperately wants the Rapunzel dress; we drove 8 hours to our nearest Disney Store at MOA and they were closed for relocation. Now we're thinking it might be easiest to buy it at WDW, but she needs a size 10. I would hate to get there and find out they don't have it in her size. Also, are the dresses they have at BBB the exact same ones they have online at the Disney Store?


----------



## SalandJeff

Hooked On The Mouse said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the size selection is like at BBB in MK? Our oldest desperately wants the Rapunzel dress; we drove 8 hours to our nearest Disney Store at MOA and they were closed for relocation. Now we're thinking it might be easiest to buy it at WDW, but she needs a size 10. I would hate to get there and find out they don't have it in her size. Also, are the dresses they have at BBB the exact same ones they have online at the Disney Store?



We were at BBB on 11/6.  The selection of dresses I saw looked pretty limited.  Our appt was at 4:05 and it was busy, so maybe they have more early in the morning.   We brought our own dress, so I didn't ask if they had more.  If your dd really wants Rapunzel, I would buy it from Disney Store online and bring it with you.


----------



## Hooked On The Mouse

SalandJeff said:


> We were at BBB on 11/6.  The selection of dresses I saw looked pretty limited.  Our appt was at 4:05 and it was busy, so maybe they have more early in the morning.   We brought our own dress, so I didn't ask if they had more.  If your dd really wants Rapunzel, I would buy it from Disney Store online and bring it with you.



Thanks for answering. Darn! We're in Canada, so they charge about an extra $20 on top of regular shipping charges. This is going to be one expensive dress.


----------



## jenseib

Hooked On The Mouse said:


> Thanks for answering. Darn! We're in Canada, so they charge about an extra $20 on top of regular shipping charges. This is going to be one expensive dress.



try ebay


----------



## RDarling

I was there on 10/29 in the afternoon and the small display seemed to be very limited in the items available.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

You know, I think that really sucks. If you are paying $200 they should have a better selection. Since it will be our second day in MK, I think we will check the first day and maybe buy it in DTD. I don't want to spend 200 dollars for a dress that doesn't fit either. Our appointment is at 8:05 so may be it is better then.

I am disappointed.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

2goofykiddos said:


> You know, I think that really sucks. If you are paying $200 they should have a better selection. Since it will be our second day in MK, I think we will check the first day and maybe buy it in DTD. I don't want to spend 200 dollars for a dress that doesn't fit either. Our appointment is at 8:05 so may be it is better then.
> 
> I am disappointed.



I think what everyone is talking about is a little confusing....Everyone is talking about their experiences with the limited selection, but none of them seemed to have purchased a dress at the boutique.

There is only one of each style on display, so that the princesses can look and choose what they want. If you've been to the boutique before, you can see that there isn't room to keep every style in every size at the front. 

All of the dresses in size xxs (2-4) to an XL (14) are kept in the back so that they can be presented in the dressing rooms. No worries. They DO occasionally run out of different sizes but it's rare.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mom2rtk

There was a whole thread here a while back from a mom complaining that they didn't have her Cindy's slippers available in her daughter's size the day she was there. The FGIT put it all in the dressing room for the reveal, then had to take the girl's shoes away because they were the wrong size.

I'm just saying that does happen. If a specific item is important to you, then I'd suggest pinning it down before you go.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

Just to give a little information about dresses at the boutique...

The following are available:

Cinderella
Sleeping Beauty
Jasmine
Ariel (dress)
Ariel (fins)
Belle
Tinkerbell
Rapunzel
Snow White
Tiana

They are available in sizes xxs (2-4) to XL (14). (except Jasmine which starts at size xs)
Sometimes, but rarely so certain sizes run out but as I said, it's rare. They are almost always available.

Most problems come in the shoe department.
The shoes available are:

Cinderella glass slippers
Sleeping beauty
Jasmine slippers
generic glitter princess shoes

The sizes are 5/6 7/8 9/10 11/12 2/3
2/3 are almost never available. Other sizes run out often.
Most complaints are that one size is too small and the next size is too big.

My recommendation is that if you are planning to buy a dress at the park, you buy the dress at the boutique because it's lovely to see the princesses face when they say the magic words and the curtain is pulled and they are the exact same prices as they are in the rest of the parks.

My other recommendation is that you take your princess to target, walmart, etc and pick out some comfortable princess like shoes (there are so many pretty choices!) and bring them with you. Then ask that the shoes be taken off your package, or substitute with the purse and glove set which is soooo cute, but doesn't come with the package.

If anyone has any questions that I may be able to help with, please feel free to send me a message anytime.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

mom2rtk said:


> There was a whole thread here a while back from a mom complaining that they didn't have her Cindy's slippers available in her daughter's size the day she was there. The FGIT put it all in the dressing room for the reveal, then had to take the girl's shoes away because they were the wrong size.
> 
> I'm just saying that does happen. If a specific item is important to you, then I'd suggest pinning it down before you go.



LOL, I actually JUST posted about that too....the shoes tend to be the biggest headache for all involved.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

JaneyGrrl-- Thank you. Is this at both BBB? We are going to the one at the castle. I really want to do the whole reveal and everything there so I hope you are right.


----------



## +Rosetta+

2goofykiddos said:


> JaneyGrrl-- Thank you. Is this at both BBB? We are going to the one at the castle. I really want to do the whole reveal and everything there so I hope you are right.



Yes, the reveal happens at the castle as well <3 You can even bring your own dress and stuff and sneak it in without your princess seeing. This is a lot easier if you send someone in your party earlier and just have them keep it there with her name and appt time on it <3



BTW, for the selection issues, if there is a limited selection of something (which happens a lot this time of year) the Boutiques are supposed to be supplied before any other area on property.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

2goofykiddos said:


> JaneyGrrl-- Thank you. Is this at both BBB? We are going to the one at the castle. I really want to do the whole reveal and everything there so I hope you are right.



Yes, absolutely at the castle!


----------



## mandy14

I just read the list of costumes available at the boutique. One of my daughters wants to be Alice and the other wants to be one of the tinkerbell fairies. Are those costumes available somewhere in the park?


----------



## jenseib

mandy14 said:


> I just read the list of costumes available at the boutique. One of my daughters wants to be Alice and the other wants to be one of the tinkerbell fairies. Are those costumes available somewhere in the park?



Yes. I think you can find Tink at most places, while Alice is a bit harder to find. I know it has been at the store in the UK at Epcot and also it is often at World of Disney at Downtown Disney. You can also look online and order a head of time as well and bring it along. I did that with our Alice dress one year. Word of caution, the Alice dress tends to run small in the past and the head hole was a bit tight. I had wished I had gotten the next size bigger. It is a great dress though and many CM's make comments about it because it's not one that a lot of girls wear. My DD wore it to the Wonderland tea party and then to Animal Kingdom and she was fawned over all day long.

And welcome to Dis!!!!


----------



## DisGirl819

We took DD to BBB last week. Her appointment was at 9:05, so first thing in the morning. We got right in with no wait. We brought our own Ariel dress and she chose the hairstyle with the long extensions. Here are a couple of my pics, I don't have the PP pics to upload yet but I can post one or two when I get the CD. 

Here is DD before:





Here she is after:





And she absolutely LOVED being a princess for a day. We even had dinner at Akershus that night.


----------



## jenseib

She is soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## DisGirl819

jenseib said:


> She is soooo adorable!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## princesszoebridger

i am going in october and i gonna do bibbidi bobbidi boutiquee i ve done it before and want to do it again


----------



## mom2rtk

princesszoebridger said:


> i am going in october and i gonna do bibbidi bobbidi boutiquee i ve done it before and want to do it again



How old are you?


----------



## kkproulx

Can anyone tell what post # shows the pop diva hairstyle?  Is the Hannah Montana outfit still available and does anyone know what outfits are available in 12/14 sizes?  Thank you!!


----------



## arcticdisneylovers

My DD7 has an appointment for Jan 31st. I'm a bit worried that it might be chilly. Do they sell white tights or should I bring them with us? Also should I bring generic shoes in case they don't have princess shoes in her size 1/2?


----------



## kkproulx

arcticdisneylovers said:


> My DD7 has an appointment for Jan 31st. I'm a bit worried that it might be chilly. Do they sell white tights or should I bring them with us? Also should I bring generic shoes in case they don't have princess shoes in her size 1/2?




I don't remember them having tights and if I were you I'd bring extra shoes anyway, because the shoes they have there are so stiff, my little one got blisters just walking from the castle to the photo shoot......so only wear the shoes (if you even want to buy them) for the pics, until you can safely break them in so she doesn't get blisters.....the body glide also helps with that too.


----------



## arcticdisneylovers

Thanks!


----------



## SalandJeff

kkproulx said:


> Can anyone tell what post # shows the pop diva hairstyle?  Is the Hannah Montana outfit still available and does anyone know what outfits are available in 12/14 sizes?  Thank you!!



This is from November ... not sure if it is pop princess or pop diva (or if there are 2 different styles of this)  I can't answer your other questions.


----------



## jenseib

kkproulx said:


> Can anyone tell what post # shows the pop diva hairstyle?  Is the Hannah Montana outfit still available and does anyone know what outfits are available in 12/14 sizes?  Thank you!!



I think the diva is the colorful spieky one right? It know there are pictures in here, but not sure where.
No I think Hannah Montana was phased out a couple of years ago. Last I knew only a few were in the bigger sizes, but it might've changed. I think Jasmine was one of them.



arcticdisneylovers said:


> My DD7 has an appointment for Jan 31st. I'm a bit worried that it might be chilly. Do they sell white tights or should I bring them with us? Also should I bring generic shoes in case they don't have princess shoes in her size 1/2?



I would bring tights along. And as for shoes, bring those too. I have heard that they have very limited selection in the bigger sizes, and though we have never bought shoes at Disney, I have tried ordering them a few times and were told each time that those sizes weren't available.  Even at the Disney store, it's hard to find bigger sizes anymore. And I find a lot run smaller than the size listed.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

kkproulx said:


> Can anyone tell what post # shows the pop diva hairstyle?  Is the Hannah Montana outfit still available and does anyone know what outfits are available in 12/14 sizes?  Thank you!!



If you go back one page, I listed out all of the outfits available. Last I checked, the Hannah Montana outfit was still available for purchase at World of Disney in DTD but maybe not anymore and definitely not at the boutique. All of the outfits are available in both L (10/12) and XL (14).


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

SalandJeff said:


> This is from November ... not sure if it is pop princess or pop diva (or if there are 2 different styles of this)  I can't answer your other questions.



Such a beautiful princess!!!

This is the Disney Diva style that comes in 6 different colors.

The Pop Princess is the one with twists in the front and crazy colorful spikes in the back.


----------



## danielephant

does anyone have pictures of the hairstyles you can choose from? I have an apt for my DD on January 29th...i am so excited! I hope she will be too...it will be her b-day gift...her birthday is the 1st of febuary.


----------



## kkproulx

JaneyGrrrl said:


> If you go back one page, I listed out all of the outfits available. Last I checked, the Hannah Montana outfit was still available for purchase at World of Disney in DTD but maybe not anymore and definitely not at the boutique. All of the outfits are available in both L (10/12) and XL (14).




Thank you!!!


----------



## bigqt1

Hi- 

Does anyone know if Bibbidi has anything for the boys and does anyone have photos?  My son who is 9 does not want a pirate makeover like his brother who is 6 so I was hoping to see if there was something here he might like.  

Thanks for the help
3 weeks until our trip (YEAH)


----------



## The 6 J's

Just found this thread.  Need to re-read as much as I can.  I have 3 boys and a girl.  On our two trips to the world so far we haven't made it to BBB yet because we just haven't carved out time for individual stuff like this - although all of them did Pirate League last year.  This October we are taking in-laws who have 3 young girls so BBB is a MUST DO and I can't wait to see how excited all the girls will be to do this.


----------



## Nena2007

If you do the $60 version, do you still get the small crown and sash?


----------



## mom2rtk

Nena2007 said:


> If you do the $60 version, do you still get the small crown and sash?



Sash comes with all of them. The little rhinestone tiara comes with the hairstyles that include it. The princess style includes it. The spikey thing my daughter got this time did not. Not sure about the pop diva.


----------



## Nena2007

Thanks for the clarification!!! I'm sure she will choose the princess one.  Now I need to find a Christmas princess dress!


----------



## seashell724

Just wondering how many hairstyles there are to chose from and if there are specific pics of each one? Thanks.


----------



## jenseib

seashell724 said:


> Just wondering how many hairstyles there are to chose from and if there are specific pics of each one? Thanks.



No, just those 3. They are not licensed hairstylist(last I knew) ,but licensed braiders.


----------



## +Rosetta+

seashell724 said:


> Just wondering how many hairstyles there are to chose from and if there are specific pics of each one? Thanks.



There are three and I'm assuming by "pics" you mean pictures. Check this out for quick reference:




PS. I just grabbed these from a google search, no offense if this happens to be your photo/child. These are just good examples of the do's <3

As jenseib said: most are trained for "hairbraiding" so they are only trained to do these three styles. Many of the older FGITs are licensed but they still can only do these styles because that's just how the BBB "rolls" lol

I will say that if your child has gorgeous curls the FGIT may offer to do a "curly fairytale" if she picks the fairytale which (at least when I was a FGIT) was acceptable as well.


----------



## jenseib

+Rosetta+ said:


> There are three and I'm assuming by "pics" you mean pictures. Check this out for quick reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I just grabbed these from a google search, no offense if this happens to be your photo/child. These are just good examples of the do's <3[/SIZE
> 
> As jenseib said: most are trained for "hairbraiding" so they are only trained to do these three styles. Many of the older FGITs are licensed but they still can only do these styles because that's just how the BBB "rolls" lol
> 
> I will say that if your child has gorgeous curls the FGIT may offer to do a "curly fairytale" if she picks the fairytale which (at least when I was a FGIT) was acceptable as well.




I'm guessing that BBB is only licensed for hair braiding. I am a licensed cosmetologist in OH.  Our salons hold a license for that and if we have  tanning we have to have a separate license for that as well. I know different states have different rules though.


----------



## Deffenm

I am really excited we are going to WDW for spring break and I am taking DD for the first time.  Plus her appointment is on Easter Sunday and we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  She is really excited.  Of course while she is getting beautiful my mom is taking the boys to Disney Quest so they can play.  We are really excited for this trip because we are doing things we haven't done before like BBB, Disney Quest, and the water parks.  My DH is even more excited because he gets to stay home and watch the dog.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

Deffenm said:


> I am really excited we are going to WDW for spring break and I am taking DD for the first time.  Plus her appointment is on Easter Sunday and we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  She is really excited.  Of course while she is getting beautiful my mom is taking the boys to Disney Quest so they can play.  We are really excited for this trip because we are doing things we haven't done before like BBB, Disney Quest, and the water parks.  My DH is even more excited because he gets to stay home and watch the dog.



You didn't mention what time your appointment is or which location, but if it's in the Magic Kingdom location, a word of advice...... Get to the park very early because on Easter Sunday the park fills very quickly and if it hits capacity, you could miss your appointment because you couldn't get into the park. Not trying to freak you out, just trying to prepare you. Either way, you will have SO. MUCH. FUN!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

+Rosetta+ said:


> There are three and I'm assuming by "pics" you mean pictures. Check this out for quick reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I just grabbed these from a google search, no offense if this happens to be your photo/child. These are just good examples of the do's <3
> 
> As jenseib said: most are trained for "hairbraiding" so they are only trained to do these three styles. Many of the older FGITs are licensed but they still can only do these styles because that's just how the BBB "rolls" lol
> 
> I will say that if your child has gorgeous curls the FGIT may offer to do a "curly fairytale" if she picks the fairytale which (at least when I was a FGIT) was acceptable as well.



Thank you for posting pictures. Only one thing to be aware of. The Disney Diva style no longer comes with a tiara like it shows in the picture. Instead it comes with two rhinestone bobby pin style mickey mouse clips. When you check in, your princess will be given a royal invitation with pictures showing all the styles and what they come with.


----------



## jenseib

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Thank you for posting pictures. Only one thing to be aware of. *The Disney Diva style no longer comes with a tiara* like it shows in the picture. Instead it comes with two rhinestone bobby pin style mickey mouse clips. When you check in, your princess will be given a royal invitation with pictures showing all the styles and what they come with.



I don't think it ever did. As far as I know, it always has had the bobby pins. But you can purchase the tiara if you would like it.


----------



## stampinot

Kids ages 12 and younger for this now? Also, does anyone know if they style anything similar to Tangled?
Thanks


----------



## +Rosetta+

Ha... sorry. I didn't even notice the tiara on that Diva. I was just looking for really nicely shaped Divas for it and totally didn't notice it was crown, not clips. Weird. Sorry about that confusion. 

It's usually possible to buy the crown on top of your package if you'd like with the Diva or Pop but the cute little mickey clips are standard for Diva <3

Here is an accurate Diva (and a rainbow pop)




Source:http://www.usa-vacation-homes.com/5221/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Distopia

Hi! The info and pics on this thread are wonderful, so thanks to all who have contributed. 

I have two questions about BBB for our upcoming trip. Our two daughters will be 7 and 5 and just love the idea of it all, but would have trouble with the hairstyle, I'm afraid. Is it possible just to do makeup and nails? Also, how much time should we allow for the appointment with waiting to be seated, having the experience etc in order not to be late for CRT. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PrincessBelle39

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Just to give a little information about dresses at the boutique...
> 
> The following are available:
> 
> Cinderella
> Sleeping Beauty
> Jasmine
> Ariel (dress)
> Ariel (fins)
> Belle
> Tinkerbell
> Rapunzel
> Snow White
> Tiana
> 
> They are available in sizes xxs (2-4) to XL (14). (except Jasmine which starts at size xs)
> Sometimes, but rarely so certain sizes run out but as I said, it's rare. They are almost always available.
> 
> Most problems come in the shoe department.
> The shoes available are:
> 
> Cinderella glass slippers
> Sleeping beauty
> Jasmine slippers
> generic glitter princess shoes
> 
> The sizes are 5/6 7/8 9/10 11/12 2/3
> 2/3 are almost never available. Other sizes run out often.
> Most complaints are that one size is too small and the next size is too big.
> 
> My recommendation is that if you are planning to buy a dress at the park, you buy the dress at the boutique because it's lovely to see the princesses face when they say the magic words and the curtain is pulled and they are the exact same prices as they are in the rest of the parks.
> 
> My other recommendation is that you take your princess to target, walmart, etc and pick out some comfortable princess like shoes (there are so many pretty choices!) and bring them with you. Then ask that the shoes be taken off your package, or substitute with the purse and glove set which is soooo cute, but doesn't come with the package.
> 
> If anyone has any questions that I may be able to help with, please feel free to send me a message anytime.



Are all these dresses available at both BBB locations?  My girls are both wanting to be Rapunzel.  

I was wondering about the hair also.  I've seen some pictures of a Rapunzel wig and wondered if this was available also.  

We are thinking of going to the WOD location this time as we have been to the Castle location twice and don't need to do this again.  Unless of course we need to for the costume.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

jenseib said:


> I don't think it ever did. As far as I know, it always has had the bobby pins. But you can purchase the tiara if you would like it.



There have been times when the tiara was a substitution for bobby pins that were out of stock. I just don't want anyone to think based on the pic, that the tiara comes with that style.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

PrincessBelle39 said:


> Are all these dresses available at both BBB locations?  My girls are both wanting to be Rapunzel.
> 
> I was wondering about the hair also.  I've seen some pictures of a Rapunzel wig and wondered if this was available also.
> 
> We are thinking of going to the WOD location this time as we have been to the Castle location twice and don't need to do this again.  Unless of course we need to for the costume.



The Rapunzel wig is no longer available at the boutique. It is for sale at other locations throughout the park though. Yes, the dresses are available at both locations although from time to time (hopefully not when you are there) the sizes can be limited. (Darn that supply and demand) Boutique takes precedence over all other locations as far as the costumes go, so if the boutique is out of a certain style or size, it means the whole park is. Just have second choice in mind, just in case.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

Distopia said:


> Hi! The info and pics on this thread are wonderful, so thanks to all who have contributed.
> 
> I have two questions about BBB for our upcoming trip. Our two daughters will be 7 and 5 and just love the idea of it all, but would have trouble with the hairstyle, I'm afraid. Is it possible just to do makeup and nails? Also, how much time should we allow for the appointment with waiting to be seated, having the experience etc in order not to be late for CRT. Thanks in advance!



Yes, it is possible to do just makeup and nails, although unfortunately it is still the same price. What happens in that instance is, the girls would choose which hairstyle they want the accessories from (to take home), make up and nails would be done, pixie dust, and the reveal. Fairy Godmothers in training aren't allowed to deviate from the hairstyles, so they can't just pull the hair back or do a braid, etc. When it comes to the hair, it's either all or nothing, unfortunately. A lot of girls have done it though, with just the makeup and nails and still had a blast.

As far as reservations goes, I would say at LEAST 2 hours before CRT would be the best time. Depending on the time of day, the boutique could be running a wait of and hour to an hour an a half (although not USUALLY that bad, it IS possible). Unfortunately things happen that are simply beyond anyone's control.

With complete hairstyles, make up, etc the appointment would normally take 30-45 minutes once they are seated. Without doing the hair, considerably less time, but who knows? Maybe once they see the other girls, they will want it done too.


----------



## Distopia

Thank you so much for your detailed reply! You have no idea how much that info helps. We will definitely go ahead and book the package with confidence knowing that they have a choice in the moment. You have helped make two little girls very happy this August!


----------



## Distopia

oops


----------



## jonesephus

Is there an updated picture of the current park dresses?  Just want to prepare myself, LOL!


----------



## Kristineamb

jonesephus said:


> Is there an updated picture of the current park dresses?  Just want to prepare myself, LOL!


We're going in March and I'd like to see this too


----------



## shine87

We wont be going for a very very long time but I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with BBB and very tight curly hair??


----------



## dimndgal1

shine87 said:


> We wont be going for a very very long time but I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with BBB and very tight curly hair??



DD and I got our Makeovers at DL and there were twins with the curliest red hair getting theirs done.  Mom had a special brush that the FGMIT used but the result were two beautiful Ariel.  Also saw a girl with ethnic hair who's mom wasthrilled with how DD's hair came out - she was a beautiful Pocahontas!

This was at DL but I thought it might help you some.  Also, there are bunches of videos on YouTube of various girls with wild hair that might be helpful


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

Just to give everyone a heads up......As of today, shoes no longer come with the castle package.

I promise that even though it sounds bad, it's a blessing in disguise. Bring comfortable and pretty shoes with you, it will work out sooooo much better in the end. Comfortable shoes=happy princess. Trust me, those shoes were made for playing dress up at home, not  for walking around a theme park for hours!

The shoes will be available as an add-on, but I don't know if that is forever, or for a limited time.


----------



## watkinsme

Just making sure I get this all straight - 

We are planning on doing the mid package 

I will be able to add a dress onto the package and they will do the same little reveal as if we did the most expensive (we have crowns, wands shoes all at the house, but I told them they could pick out a new dress since we dont' buy a lot of souvenirs) 

We are pre-purchasing the photopass and we will be able to get the photo shoot added to the card (without buying hard copy photos)

is this all correct


----------



## jenseib

watkinsme said:


> just making sure i get this all straight -
> 
> we are planning on doing the mid package
> 
> i will be able to add a dress onto the package and they will do the same little reveal as if we did the most expensive (we have crowns, wands shoes all at the house, but i told them they could pick out a new dress since we dont' buy a lot of souvenirs)
> 
> we are pre-purchasing the photopass and we will be able to get the photo shoot added to the card (without buying hard copy photos)
> 
> is this all correct



yes!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Just wanted to note I saw on Allears tonight that the castle package no longer includes shoes in its 189.95 price.*


----------



## equinox

watkinsme said:


> Just making sure I get this all straight -
> 
> We are planning on doing the mid package
> 
> I will be able to add a dress onto the package and they will do the same little reveal as if we did the most expensive (we have crowns, wands shoes all at the house, but I told them they could pick out a new dress since we dont' buy a lot of souvenirs)
> 
> We are pre-purchasing the photopass and we will be able to get the photo shoot added to the card (without buying hard copy photos)
> 
> is this all correct



So how much is the photo shoot if you have the pre purchased photopass, buying the mid package?  Sorry if this has been gone over alrdy!


----------



## nannye

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Just to give everyone a heads up......As of today, shoes no longer come with the castle package.
> 
> I promise that even though it sounds bad, it's a blessing in disguise. Bring comfortable and pretty shoes with you, it will work out sooooo much better in the end. Comfortable shoes=happy princess. Trust me, those shoes were made for playing dress up at home, not  for walking around a theme park for hours!
> 
> The shoes will be available as an add-on, but I don't know if that is forever, or for a limited time.



We just buy the crown package and add a dress (and shoes or whatever if wanted) We will have photopass so the pics will be added to the account, so no reason to pay for the imaging package. It seems you don't save anything by buying a package (except the imaging price of course).


----------



## nannye

equinox said:


> so how much is the photo shoot if you have the pre purchased photopass, buying the mid package?  Sorry if this has been gone over alrdy!



free


----------



## equinox

Thanks so much!


----------



## nannye

Kristineamb said:


> We're going in March and I'd like to see this too



Hi here is a link to the 2011 dresses. i'm not sure if there are different versions for 2012 yet (Or at all) 

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/u157860-organized-mommy.html


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

nannye said:


> Hi here is a link to the 2011 dresses. i'm not sure if there are different versions for 2012 yet (Or at all)
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/u157860-organized-mommy.html



Thank you for posting the link to that. The only difference is the Rapunzel dress. There is a new version now. Also, the Alice dress is not available at the boutique.


----------



## nannye

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Thank you for posting the link to that. The only difference is the Rapunzel dress. There is a new version now. Also, the Alice dress is not available at the boutique.



i was hoping the Belle dress was different. we will be there in July and i think v will want belle, i just don't like the costume. that said the cinderella in those pictures doesnt look great either but it is much better/prettier in person


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

nannye said:


> i was hoping the Belle dress was different. we will be there in July and i think v will want belle, i just don't like the costume. that said the cinderella in those pictures doesnt look great either but it is much better/prettier in person



Honestly, they ALL look prettier in person. In the photos you can't see the details, sparkle, etc. 

Don't decide until you see them. 

Personally, I think the Snow White and Tiana are the prettiest. Princesses also seem to find them the most comfortable. The most complaints about itchiness and uncomfortableness are about the Sleeping beauty, Ariel with fins and Cinderella.


----------



## nannye

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Honestly, they ALL look prettier in person. In the photos you can't see the details, sparkle, etc.
> 
> Don't decide until you see them.
> 
> Personally, I think the Snow White and Tiana are the prettiest. Princesses also seem to find them the most comfortable. The most complaints about itchiness and uncomfortableness are about the Sleeping beauty, Ariel with fins and Cinderella.



I brought an undershirt last time to go under the cinderella dress for v for that itchiness reason, we ended up taking it off because it kept peeking through for pictures and she didn't complain at all about it being itchy.


----------



## jenseib

nannye said:


> i was hoping the Belle dress was different. we will be there in July and i think v will want belle, i just don't like the costume. that said the cinderella in those pictures doesnt look great either but it is much better/prettier in person



search ebay or check out some costumes shops online. They do have some cute ones out there, even one that isn't offically Disney, wil lstill look great. Our Cinderella one last year wasn't an offical Disney, and I liked it much better than the regular ones, plus she is unique then.


----------



## Mom2KaiaandKali

Does anyone know the price range of the dresses at the boutique? Also are they the same as whats in the disney store or other shops at disney?


----------



## Muslickz

OMG the Sleeping Beauty and the Tinker Bell have to be my Fav's I hope they do have newer versions of them this year.... there is always room for improvement even for disney....lol

-M


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

We are going in September and my 10 year old wants to be Belle. She is a tall girl and I'm affraid they won' t have her size so I would like to purchase a good one before we go ( I don't want a cheap looking one) She is size 12. Any one have any suggestions on how I can track one down?


----------



## jenseib

Mom2OakandEm said:


> We are going in September and my 10 year old wants to be Belle. She is a tall girl and I'm affraid they won' t have her size so I would like to purchase a good one before we go ( I don't want a cheap looking one) She is size 12. Any one have any suggestions on how I can track one down?



check out buycostumes . com.  They have a lot of pretty stuff and many sizes.


----------



## Kristineamb

We are going to Disney in March with my DH's cousin's family which includes two little ones 5yo and 3yo.  This will be there FIRST trip to DW!  My DH and I are "treating" the little girl, Bella (Isabella) to BBB!  DH really says its a "treat" for me because our only child is a 13yo boy!  
Anyway the little girl's mom was telling me that she was thinking about being Belle instead of Ariel (her favorite) because then she wouldn't have to "change" her name! I thought that was SO cute and thoughtful!


----------



## Sydnerella

JaneyGrrrl said:


> Thank you for posting the link to that. The only difference is the Rapunzel dress. There is a new version now. Also, the Alice dress is not available at the boutique.



DD5 will be at the BBB in March. She loves purple and Rapunzel, but the gowns we have seen show the "scratchy" tulle-like fabric on sleeves and chest. I would LOVE to see the current Rapunzel offerring at the BBB if anyone has it or a pic.  Thanks!

For now I bought the 2 dress combo cinderella wedding and pink gown at the DS before x-mas. She likes the pink dress and it is comfy - but I would be happy not to pay $79.50 for two gowns and she will only wear one for one day.  Hoping Rapunzel is a better option for $59 at the BBB! 

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## GirlOutlaw

I have an appointment for my DD6 at the BBB. She has been to the BBB 2 years ago and she was awe struck by it all. But this time I really want to make it over the top special (as it wont be to long before the magic of it all will begin to fade as she gets older), so I purchased a custom made tiara and a small satin pillow, then printed up a small note card from Cinderella. Does anyone know if I were to slip this to the counter staff if they would deliver it to her fairy godmother in training for presentation?


----------



## mom2rtk

GirlOutlaw said:


> I have an appointment for my DD6 at the BBB. She has been to the BBB 2 years ago and she was awe struck by it all. But this time I really want to make it over the top special (as it wont be to long before the magic of it all will begin to fade as she gets older), so I purchased a custom made tiara and a small satin pillow, then printed up a small note card from Cinderella. Does anyone know if I were to slip this to the counter staff if they would deliver it to her fairy godmother in training for presentation?



You can ask, but I wouldn't count on it. For the same reason you can't slip something to a character to "give" your child. If the child sitting next to her sees what's happening, they will wonder where theirs is.


----------



## dimndgal1

We are surprising DD with BBB and CRT so we are leaving an invitation for the Makeover in our room (to be discovered after a swim) and at BBB, we're going to pull out the CRT invite after she closes her eyes for the pixie dust... figure DH can say he found  something with DD's name on it.

We saw a similar situation at our BBB experience 2 yrs ago and the child was so caught up she never thought twice about who it was from.  Maybe something like that will work for you - just slip it out after the big reveal and say it wqs left for her


----------



## jenseib

GirlOutlaw said:


> I have an appointment for my DD6 at the BBB. She has been to the BBB 2 years ago and she was awe struck by it all. But this time I really want to make it over the top special (as it wont be to long before the magic of it all will begin to fade as she gets older), so I purchased a custom made tiara and a small satin pillow, then printed up a small note card from Cinderella. Does anyone know if I were to slip this to the counter staff if they would deliver it to her fairy godmother in training for presentation?



You could leave it out in the morning of your appointment day and pretend it was left by Cindy over night. we have done this several times along with small gifts and my DD surely believes the characters are leaving her stuff.


----------



## jenseib

I just want to double check, but they still offer the night packager ight?


----------



## LoriNKY

Okay, there are a gazilion pages to wade through, so after wading a bit and not seeing it, I'll just ask... 
Looking online, it appears princess dresses in the Disney Store are about $45. Are they the same price at the BBB or markedly more? 

We'd like to let the girls pick their dresses at BBB, but if they're marked up a lot, we'll hit the Disney Store first. 

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

LoriNKY said:


> Okay, there are a gazilion pages to wade through, so after wading a bit and not seeing it, I'll just ask...
> Looking online, it appears princess dresses in the Disney Store are about $45. Are they the same price at the BBB or markedly more?
> 
> We'd like to let the girls pick their dresses at BBB, but if they're marked up a lot, we'll hit the Disney Store first.
> 
> Thanks!



The Disney dress are usually $65ish.  And the ones at the store that are less are not the park offiicial ones (The park ones are the same prices as the park). If you find one you like, you can just buy it ahead of time and bring it along. We actually prefer to do this.


----------



## jbuckent

My daughter has chin length hair, will they be able to bibbidi bobbidi her?


----------



## jenseib

jbuckent said:


> My daughter has chin length hair, will they be able to bibbidi bobbidi her?



yes


----------



## LoriNKY

jenseib said:


> The Disney dress are usually $65ish.  And the ones at the store that are less are not the park offiicial ones (The park ones are the same prices as the park). If you find one you like, you can just buy it ahead of time and bring it along. We actually prefer to do this.



Thanks for the info! I think we'll go with something at the local Disney store.


----------



## jenseib

LoriNKY said:


> Thanks for the info! I think we'll go with something at the local Disney store.



You can always set the dress out the morning of the appointment and make a note from their fairy godmother and say she left it for them. I did that once, and my DD truely believed it.


----------



## tehSAC

Instead of making a new post, do they still offer something rapunzel themed?  I would like to make a reservation tomorrow, but only if they offer a rapunzel theme. Its my daughters favorite princess. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bookworm75

I did a search of the thread for "reward dollars" and didn't find a match, so please forgive me if this has been asked already (didn't read the entire thread). Can we pay for BBB using our reward dollars? 

TIA!


----------



## Mama2SeraKay

jenseib said:


> I just want to double check, but they still offer the night packager ight?



They were still offering it last December!!!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

tehSAC said:


> Instead of making a new post, do they still offer something rapunzel themed?  I would like to make a reservation tomorrow, but only if they offer a rapunzel theme. Its my daughters favorite princess.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There is a Rapunzel dress available, but not a Rapunzel themed makeover.


----------



## cinderella'smommy

GirlOutlaw said:


> I have an appointment for my DD6 at the BBB. She has been to the BBB 2 years ago and she was awe struck by it all. But this time I really want to make it over the top special (as it wont be to long before the magic of it all will begin to fade as she gets older), so I purchased a custom made tiara and a small satin pillow, then printed up a small note card from Cinderella. Does anyone know if I were to slip this to the counter staff if they would deliver it to her fairy godmother in training for presentation?



We did something similar.  I had an 'invitation' from Cinderella for lunch. I asked the front desk staff to deliver it to my daughter while she was in the chair.  Not only did they deliver, she made a huge fuss, and read the whole thing outloud.  My daughter was completely awestruck.  It was a magical moment.  So, yes--they will deliver something if you ask.


----------



## tehSAC

JaneyGrrrl said:


> There is a Rapunzel dress available, but not a Rapunzel themed makeover.



Sorry that's what I meant.  Thanks for the help


----------



## DsnyMama

Can't wait to do BBB next trip - DD is old enough now    As of now, she wants to be Snow White.


----------



## tehSAC

I booked our reservation this morning!  My little one is going to love it.

Anyway for me to have our reservation show up on my wdw reservation page, or is that just for resort and dining reservations?


----------



## GirlOutlaw

cinderella'smommy said:


> We did something similar.  I had an 'invitation' from Cinderella for lunch. I asked the front desk staff to deliver it to my daughter while she was in the chair.  Not only did they deliver, she made a huge fuss, and read the whole thing outloud.  My daughter was completely awestruck.  It was a magical moment.  So, yes--they will deliver something if you ask.



Thanks for the reply. I also fielded this question to the Disney Mom's Panel and here is a link to the response:

http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?sort=&page=1&where=search&qid=160317&pid=43&cid=60


----------



## lotus14

My girls have decided to do PL rather than BBB this trip.  Sad Mommy, but really it's a LOT better because DD5 HATES having her hair touched in any way and probably would not make it through a princess makeover no matter how much she wanted it.  My question is about the BBB photo shoot.  Can kids from PL come over there and have photos taken, too?  Both girls are planning to get the Empress and wear pretty pirate dresses so they're still looking at it as a fancy event.

Thanks!


----------



## Muslickz

I think so.... I can't see why not they usually try to make you happy for that price  ya know lol.... 

-M


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

tehSAC said:


> Sorry that's what I meant.  Thanks for the help



Ah ok.... I wasn't sure because there used to be a rapunzel makeover with the wig and all, but they have long since discontinued it. There is a dress but not a matching crown and wand so just be forewarned. 

You and your princess will have an amazing time, just relax and enjoy!


----------



## Sydnerella

Sydnerella said:


> DD5 will be at the BBB in March. She loves purple and Rapunzel, but the gowns we have seen show the "scratchy" tulle-like fabric on sleeves and chest. I would LOVE to see the current Rapunzel offerring at the BBB if anyone has it or a pic.  Thanks!
> 
> For now I bought the 2 dress combo cinderella wedding and pink gown at the DS before x-mas. She likes the pink dress and it is comfy - but I would be happy not to pay $79.50 for two gowns and she will only wear one for one day.  Hoping Rapunzel is a better option for $59 at the BBB!
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama



Does ANYONE have a picture of the current Rapunzel dress at the BBB?

Thanks! Really appreciate it!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## momto3inND

Sydnerella said:


> Does ANYONE have a picture of the current Rapunzel dress at the BBB?
> 
> Thanks! Really appreciate it!
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama



I'd love to see a pic of the rapunzel dress, too!

Need some advice on when to go to the BBB. We fly into orlando in the afternoon of Feb 29th. I figured we'd have enough time to get checked into Movies resort, rest a bit and get to Magic Kingdom to enjoy the evening there. We also plan on spending Thurs March 1st in MK as well and have breakfast reservations at 1015 at the castle.  

We could get into the BBB on Weds. at 645(which I was told was the last appt time for the day) or at 1220 on Thursday. I know my daughter will want to have her hair done before breakfast which is why I'm leaning towards the Wed. night appointment but I'm worried that such a late appointment will take on all the delays from the day and we'll end up spending much of our night sitting in the boutique. This is her first disney trip so I want her to see the fireworks that night and don't want to miss it because she's getting her hair done.


----------



## RDarling

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/member-galleries/p72241-0841.html


----------



## organized mommy

bookworm75 said:


> I did a search of the thread for "reward dollars" and didn't find a match, so please forgive me if this has been asked already (didn't read the entire thread). Can we pay for BBB using our reward dollars?
> 
> TIA!



Yes!  As long as you have already had your dollars loaded onto a redemption card.  We did this the last time and plan to do it again.  We though just put everything onto our room and then used the redemption card towards the balance.


----------



## bookworm75

organized mommy said:


> Yes!  As long as you have already had your dollars loaded onto a redemption card.  We did this the last time and plan to do it again.  We though just put everything onto our room and then used the redemption card towards the balance.



THANK YOU!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

momto3inND said:


> I'd love to see a pic of the rapunzel dress, too!
> 
> Need some advice on when to go to the BBB. We fly into orlando in the afternoon of Feb 29th. I figured we'd have enough time to get checked into Movies resort, rest a bit and get to Magic Kingdom to enjoy the evening there. We also plan on spending Thurs March 1st in MK as well and have breakfast reservations at 1015 at the castle.
> 
> We could get into the BBB on Weds. at 645(which I was told was the last appt time for the day) or at 1220 on Thursday. I know my daughter will want to have her hair done before breakfast which is why I'm leaning towards the Wed. night appointment but I'm worried that such a late appointment will take on all the delays from the day and we'll end up spending much of our night sitting in the boutique. This is her first disney trip so I want her to see the fireworks that night and don't want to miss it because she's getting her hair done.



Usually by the 6:45 appts, it's all caught up. The Fairy Godmother's in Training have an 8pm bedtime, so that is the absolute latest you would be there even if they were running behind. You won't miss the fireworks. I promise.


----------



## olingirl

Does anyone know if you can retrieve your reservation online for the Bibbidi boutique?   I can pull up hotel, and dinner but can't seem to get this one!


----------



## GirlOutlaw

olingirl said:


> Does anyone know if you can retrieve your reservation online for the Bibbidi boutique?   I can pull up hotel, and dinner but can't seem to get this one!



I don't think you can as you have to call them directly to make the appointment (or atleast i had to) I don't think they offer any online RSVP services. ( but I could be wrong)


----------



## de8212

Just booked hotel/tickets/etc. for May 20 - 26.  I also booked the cinderalla lunch at 12:10.  I'd like to do the Bibbidi Bobbidi thing for my 5 yr old daughter but have questions.  I haven't read through the thread yet so the answers might be here but I wanted to ask also.

Can you bring your own dress and if so, does it discount the price?  

If you can bring your own dress how could I get it delivered to the place or do I have to carry it around?    

How long does the more expensive plan take?  I want to make sure to fit it in and be at lunch at 12:10.  

I want the Bibbidi Bobbidi to be a surprise but also the princess lunch.  I thought about making up an "invitation" here at home and have it delivered to the room the night before.  has anyone else done this and/or have samples or ideas of how to do this?

thanks for the help.


----------



## mom2rtk

de8212 said:


> Just booked hotel/tickets/etc. for May 20 - 26.  I also booked the cinderalla lunch at 12:10.  I'd like to do the Bibbidi Bobbidi thing for my 5 yr old daughter but have questions.  I haven't read through the thread yet so the answers might be here but I wanted to ask also.
> 
> Can you bring your own dress and if so, does it discount the price?
> 
> If you can bring your own dress how could I get it delivered to the place or do I have to carry it around?
> 
> How long does the more expensive plan take?  I want to make sure to fit it in and be at lunch at 12:10.
> 
> I want the Bibbidi Bobbidi to be a surprise but also the princess lunch.  I thought about making up an "invitation" here at home and have it delivered to the room the night before.  has anyone else done this and/or have samples or ideas of how to do this?
> 
> thanks for the help.



Yes, you can bring your own dress, but you can't have it delivered there. Maybe you can check in first thing in the AM to see if they can hold it for you? In reality, most of those costumes fold up and squish down nicely in a zip loc bag and aren't hard to carry.

If you bring your own dress, just book the middle package for $55. It takes roughly the same time.

I'd book as early in the morning as you can get in giving you time to go to the photo studio for pictures and get some shots around the park with her in her new do. She can change back into the dress again right before lunch if needed.

I've read lots of cute stories where mom left the note and package on the bed the night before with a note from Cinderella or the Fairy Godmother.


----------



## mamato3girls

I was wondering how the sizing on the dresses run. Big? Small?  I am having a friend pick up some dresses while she is in WDW for my 2 girls while she is there, that's how I'm going to tell them that we are going on the trip.  I wasn't sure how the sizing was.  My 5 year old is kind of tiny 41" tall and about 34 lbs.  My 3 year old is pretty much exactly the same size as my 4 year old.  I was thinking the 4/5 but wasn't really sure.


----------



## hardingk

mamato3girls said:


> I was wondering how the sizing on the dresses run. Big? Small?  I am having a friend pick up some dresses while she is in WDW for my 2 girls while she is there, that's how I'm going to tell them that we are going on the trip.  I wasn't sure how the sizing was.  My 5 year old is kind of tiny 41" tall and about 34 lbs.  My 3 year old is pretty much exactly the same size as my 4 year old.  I was thinking the 4/5 but wasn't really sure.



4/5 should fit perfectly! My DD is 3 1/2 and 42 inches and 31 lbs and she wears a XS 4 and it fits well.


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi all!  Just a quick question about timing.  We are going to do the BBB on a Thursday when there is AM EMH.  

We would prefer to do a few rides during EMH and then do the appointment at around 9am.  I assume at this early hour they wouldn't be running behind yet - would they?  

Is it better to be first in and just do it at 8am?  

We are going in Sep if that makes a difference so I know overall crowds will be fairly low either way.  Just hoping to avoid waiting a long time for our turn.  Thanks


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

dancer_mom said:


> Hi all!  Just a quick question about timing.  We are going to do the BBB on a Thursday when there is AM EMH.
> 
> We would prefer to do a few rides during EMH and then do the appointment at around 9am.  I assume at this early hour they wouldn't be running behind yet - would they?
> 
> Is it better to be first in and just do it at 8am?
> 
> We are going in Sep if that makes a difference so I know overall crowds will be fairly low either way.  Just hoping to avoid waiting a long time for our turn.  Thanks



Enjoy EMH and make your appt for 9am if you can. The most behind it ever is at that time is 5-10 just waiting for a chair to open up, but even that is rare. no worries!


----------



## grandmadebby2

These are 4 of my granddaughters after visiting the BBB at MK.  In my opinion it is a must do every trip, they grow up so fast.  Just wanted to share their smiles for anyone who has doubts if they want to do it.  We do the $54.95 package and brought our dresses from home.  I purchased 2 of them on ebay for about $30 each and 2 at the Disney Store when they were on sale.  Since we usually prepurchase the photopass we don't pay for the imaging package as they just put the photos right on our photo pass card and I don't have to carry photo's all day or remember to pick them up at the end of the day.  The photo was taken July 2011.  We all love doing the BBB at MK.


----------



## mom2rtk

^^^^ That is absoloutely priceless!


----------



## DsnyMama

grandmadebby2 said:


> These are 4 of my granddaughters after visiting the BBB at MK.  In my opinion it is a must do every trip, they grow up so fast.  Just wanted to share their smiles for anyone who has doubts if they want to do it.  We do the $54.95 package and brought our dresses from home.  I purchased 2 of them on ebay for about $30 each and 2 at the Disney Store when they were on sale.  Since we usually prepurchase the photopass we don't pay for the imaging package as they just put the photos right on our photo pass card and I don't have to carry photo's all day or remember to pick them up at the end of the day.  The photo was taken July 2011.  We all love doing the BBB at MK.



So precious!  Just curious - the itty bitty one doesn't look 3 (or maybe she's just a super cute, itty bitty 3yr old!!).  Are they doing younger girls now???  DD will be 4 when we go next, so it doesn't matter - but DS will be 2.5 and we wanted to do the Pirates League for him while DD does BBB.

Thanks!!


----------



## grandmadebby2

DsnyMama said:


> So precious!  Just curious - the itty bitty one doesn't look 3 (or maybe she's just a super cute, itty bitty 3yr old!!).  Are they doing younger girls now???  DD will be 4 when we go next, so it doesn't matter - but DS will be 2.5 and we wanted to do the Pirates League for him while DD does BBB.
> 
> Thanks!!



She was 3 years and 2 days old, they don't do them until they are 3 or we would have done it earlier in the trip.  I don't know much about the Pirate League except when my Grandson's were 4 and 9 they went and it scared the 4 year old, he frightens sort of easy though.  The girls in the picture were 4, 6, 3 and 6.  We will be going June this year for Aby's, the 4 year olds 5th birthday, she has been upset ever since we did Maddy's 3rd birthday at Disney.  We will actually do the BBB on her Birthday this year.


----------



## grandmadebby2

mom2rtk said:


> ^^^^ That is absoloutely priceless!



Thank You.  We love the whole experience, the FGMIT are sll so absolutely wonderful and make each girl feel so very special.


----------



## DsnyMama

grandmadebby2 said:


> She was 3 years and 2 days old, they don't do them until they are 3 or we would have done it earlier in the trip.  I don't know much about the Pirate League except when my Grandson's were 4 and 9 they went and it scared the 4 year old, he frightens sort of easy though.  The girls in the picture were 4, 6, 3 and 7.  We will be going June this year for Aby's, the 4 year olds 5th birthday, she has been upset ever since we did Maddy's 3rd birthday at Disney.  We will actually do the BBB on her Birthday this year.



Ah, she's a petite little one!  DD was two week shy of three on our last trip, so she had to miss out again   I can't wait to take her next time!


----------



## LoriNKY

We just went yesterday to the local Disney Store so the girls could pick out new princess dresses. I'm glad my youngest DD just turned 3 almost 2 weeks ago. We wouldn't be able to do BBB because she'd be really upset to miss out.


----------



## connie1042

In May will be our first time doing BBB.  I already have the little crown and Mickey barrette. I was going to do the hair my myself, but changed my mind. So should I bring them with us. Do you get charged more if you do not have these. Or are they included in the price?  I hope this makes sense.


----------



## jenseib

grandmadebby2 said:


> These are 4 of my granddaughters after visiting the BBB at MK.  In my opinion it is a must do every trip, they grow up so fast.  Just wanted to share their smiles for anyone who has doubts if they want to do it.  We do the $54.95 package and brought our dresses from home.  I purchased 2 of them on ebay for about $30 each and 2 at the Disney Store when they were on sale.  Since we usually prepurchase the photopass we don't pay for the imaging package as they just put the photos right on our photo pass card and I don't have to carry photo's all day or remember to pick them up at the end of the day.  The photo was taken July 2011.  We all love doing the BBB at MK.



They are just tooo cute!


----------



## grandmadebby2

jenseib said:


> They are just tooo cute!



Thank you.  The BBB is one of their favorite activities at WDW.


----------



## KDilly

I can't wait to see my little girls all dressed up!!! They are gonna be beautiful!!!


----------



## grandmadebby2

connie1042 said:


> In May will be our first time doing BBB.  I already have the little crown and Mickey barrette. I was going to do the hair my myself, but changed my mind. So should I bring them with us. Do you get charged more if you do not have these. Or are they included in the price?  I hope this makes sense.



The crystal crown I believe is included in the price if you do the princess hairstyle but with the Pop or Diva it is not included.  I think the same is true of the Mickey Mouse Barrette but hopefully someone who knows for sure will come along.  Enjoy the Magic at the BBB!


----------



## Muslickz

jenseib said:


> They are just tooo cute!



OMG they are just to precious I love the tinker bell costume it just does it for me I have to buy one 

-M


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Just wanted to check where the photo shoot was held.  Last time I believe we went to Exposition Hall.  Is this the same now?


----------



## grandmadebby2

PrincessBelle39 said:


> Just wanted to check where the photo shoot was held.  Last time I believe we went to Exposition Hall.  Is this the same now?



In July we had ours taken at the store behind the castle, it use to be Tinkerbelle's Shop but now it is full of Princess dresses and other items.  I was told it would be the permament location, at least that is what the Photopass photographer said then but things always change at WDW.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

grandmadebby2 said:


> In July we had ours taken at the store behind the castle, it use to be Tinkerbelle's Shop but now it is full of Princess dresses and other items.  I was told it would be the permament location, at least that is what the Photopass photographer said then but things always change at WDW.



That would be so much better.  It was hard work getting back to the entrance of the park and then back to the castle for CRT.

Not that I'm having any success booking.  Today was my 180 days.  I couldnt get anything at either location, nor anything at either location for any day in August.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Scratch that.  I thought that that couldn't be right, so I rang back again and got someone else.  I had my choice of times so booked 8:10am at the Magic Kingdom on 11 August.


----------



## pbinn310

PrincessBelle39 said:


> Scratch that.  I thought that that couldn't be right, so I rang back again and got someone else.  I had my choice of times so booked 8:10am at the Magic Kingdom on 11 August.



Wow..glad you got an appointment. My 180 days is next week and i so want my granddaughter to do this before lunch..assuming I can get a reservation there too. What time can you call for the boutique appointments? Can it be done online?


----------



## volleygirl

Hey all!  Love the pictures!  We are counting down our trip and I needed to ask a question that I believe was answered earlier, but I cannot remember what it is.

I have booked the largest package for the time being, and we are bringing our own dress.  Can someone tell me how I get the dress to the location?  We are at MK.  

Second, I want to get some comfortable shoes, but pretty enough to have her picture with her dress.  I don't want to get the shoes at BBB, as I have heard they are tough to walk around in all day.  

Any help?  TIA!!!


----------



## dancer_mom

Okay - this may have already been discussed or may not be news to any of you....  We just decided to book BBB for our vacation and my daughter loves Ariel.  She was the first princess she could name.  I was getting excited planning how I was going to sew/design her pink ball gown until I looked up the photos of park Ariel.  It's like she is wearing the pink dress but it's light blue/teal????  How did I miss that?  The one they sell looks like a mix between the wedding dress and her park dress.  

Anyway I just thought it was funny because all the items we have of Ariel in our house have her wearing a pink ball gown but I guess I will make the teal one so she can match her in the parks.  I think my daughter would like that and I do think the parks dress is very pretty.


----------



## princssdisnygina

dancer_mom said:


> Okay - this may have already been discussed or may not be news to any of you....  We just decided to book BBB for our vacation and my daughter loves Ariel.  She was the first princess she could name.  I was getting excited planning how I was going to sew/design her pink ball gown until I looked up the photos of park Ariel.  It's like she is wearing the pink dress but it's light blue/teal????  How did I miss that?  The one they sell looks like a mix between the wedding dress and her park dress.
> 
> Anyway I just thought it was funny because all the items we have of Ariel in our house have her wearing a pink ball gown but I guess I will make the teal one so she can match her in the parks.  I think my daughter would like that and I do think the parks dress is very pretty.



The dress in the parks aren't actually from the movie.  She can't wear a pink one because that is what Sleeping Beauty wears. And it can't be blue because of Cinderella... so when they "design" a princess they try to give her a different gown than the others so she has a "signature" look.  I know the teal gown is supposed to represent a mixture of her wedding dress and the sea.


----------



## LoriNKY

volleygirl said:


> Hey all!  Love the pictures!  We are counting down our trip and I needed to ask a question that I believe was answered earlier, but I cannot remember what it is.
> 
> I have booked the largest package for the time being, and we are bringing our own dress.  Can someone tell me how I get the dress to the location?  We are at MK.
> 
> Second, I want to get some comfortable shoes, but pretty enough to have her picture with her dress.  I don't want to get the shoes at BBB, as I have heard they are tough to walk around in all day.
> 
> Any help?  TIA!!!



As far as shoes, Target has some adorable sparkle shoes out right now. I was just looking at them. Probably a little more comfortable than actual princess shoes. Walmart, oddly enough, sometimes has nice sparkle shoes too, but I haven't looked lately. Lastly, I also saw some at The Children's Place, but I'm not sure how comfy they are or not. I'm on a search for ones that fit my older DD, because she's a solid 12.5 wide, and a lot of places don't offer half sizes. 
I did totally score really comfy sparkle toddler shoes in pink and silver at Meijer (which isn't everywhere) for $4 a pair on clearance for my youngest DD.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

pbinn310 said:


> Wow..glad you got an appointment. My 180 days is next week and i so want my granddaughter to do this before lunch..assuming I can get a reservation there too. What time can you call for the boutique appointments? Can it be done online?



No it can't be done online unfortunately.  That would have been my prefererence with having to ring from Australia.  I rang at what would have been just after 7am....it was 11pm our time.  I'm not sure what the first person was looking at. The first time I rang I used the number 407-WDW-DINE.  The second time I called I rang the 407-WDW-STYLE number and she said I could have almost anything for that day.


----------



## mom2rtk

dancer_mom said:


> Okay - this may have already been discussed or may not be news to any of you....  We just decided to book BBB for our vacation and my daughter loves Ariel.  She was the first princess she could name.  I was getting excited planning how I was going to sew/design her pink ball gown until I looked up the photos of park Ariel.  It's like she is wearing the pink dress but it's light blue/teal????  How did I miss that?  The one they sell looks like a mix between the wedding dress and her park dress.
> 
> Anyway I just thought it was funny because all the items we have of Ariel in our house have her wearing a pink ball gown but I guess I will make the teal one so she can match her in the parks.  I think my daughter would like that and I do think the parks dress is very pretty.



Make the pink one. Lots of other girls wear the green the sell in the parks. The characters love when they see a little girl wearing a unique costume. 

Just know going into it that others will call her Sleeping Beauty. But it's fun to see which CM's "get it".


----------



## dimndgal1

mom2rtk said:


> Make the pink one. Lots of other girls wear the green the sell in the parks. The characters love when they see a little girl wearing a unique costume.
> 
> Just know going into it that others will call her Sleeping Beauty. But it's fun to see which CM's "get it".



A friend handed down a dress she made to my DD that was the 'peasant dress Aurora wears when she meets Prince Philip in Sleeping Beauty.  She wore it to DL and while many of the other guests didn't get it, the CMs loved it.  Aurora also made a fuss about how she and DD could be twins and how comfortable that dress was for picking berries and flowers.  

Definitely worth it to go unique!!!


----------



## dancer_mom

> princssdisnygina said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dress in the parks aren't actually from the movie.  She can't wear a pink one because that is what Sleeping Beauty wears. And it can't be blue because of Cinderella... so when they "design" a princess they try to give her a different gown than the others so she has a "signature" look.  I know the teal gown is supposed to represent a mixture of her wedding dress and the sea.
Click to expand...


AHHHHH - This makes sense - I guess it's like in real life when women are embarassed if they show up in the same/similar dress.... then everyone will be discussing who "wore it better" 



> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make the pink one. Lots of other girls wear the green the sell in the parks. The characters love when they see a little girl wearing a unique costume.
> 
> Just know going into it that others will call her Sleeping Beauty. But it's fun to see which CM's "get it".
Click to expand...


This is really a good idea -  I have read your trip reports and love seeing the dresses you do for your daughter    (by the way) and that's part of the reason I like sewing the dresses so that she will have something different than everyone else at the parks.  


> dimndgal1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend handed down a dress she made to my DD that was the 'peasant dress Aurora wears when she meets Prince Philip in Sleeping Beauty.  She wore it to DL and while many of the other guests didn't get it, the CMs loved it.  Aurora also made a fuss about how she and DD could be twins and how comfortable that dress was for picking berries and flowers.
> 
> Definitely worth it to go unique!!!
Click to expand...



Okay - you guys are totally talking me into this.  Last night I searched around on Etsy to get ideas and saw that people had made Ariels light blue day dress that she wears in the "kiss the girl" scene and thought that would be a darling one to try to make as well.  Well.... I will have to keep thinking and looking at patterns...  we are looking forward to it!


----------



## mom2rtk

dancer_mom said:


> This is really a good idea -  I have read your trip reports and love seeing the dresses you do for your daughter    (by the way) and that's part of the reason I like sewing the dresses so that she will have something different than everyone else at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - you guys are totally talking me into this.  Last night I searched around on Etsy to get ideas and saw that people had made Ariels light blue day dress that she wears in the "kiss the girl" scene and thought that would be a darling one to try to make as well.  Well.... I will have to keep thinking and looking at patterns...  we are looking forward to it!



Thanks for the kind words!

I'm sure you can tackle the "Kiss the Girl" dress. Just look for patterns with parts that match the style you want. I sometimes Frankenpattern 3 or 4 different patterns into one item. Good luck!


----------



## Sydnerella

mom2rtk said:


> Make the pink one. Lots of other girls wear the green the sell in the parks. The characters love when they see a little girl wearing a unique costume.
> 
> Just know going into it that others will call her Sleeping Beauty. But it's fun to see which CM's "get it".



Just have to say your comment is making me excited  about DD5's March appt at the BBB. I do not have your talent to sew but was hoping for a more original dress if DD would go along with it.  I purchased that overpriced Cinderella wedding and pink 2-dress combo at the Disney Store before the holidays so Syd could wear the pink Cinderella dress that the mice and birds made for her the day of her BBB appt and CRT ressie. 

I am SO excited thinking about it now - was starting to second guess my choice and worry (as us moms do) that I should have waited for the parks Rapunzel dress which she would probably like too, but I think she will be more unique this way. And most importantly, she is excited about the dress and it is NOT SCRATCHY  which is huge in her mind!  Even if people think it is sleeping beauty at first... 

Thanks for the affirmation - so needed something like that today! 
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> Just have to say your comment is making me excited  about DD5's March appt at the BBB. I do not have your talent to sew but was hoping for a more original dress if DD would go along with it.  I purchased that overpriced Cinderella wedding and pink 2-dress combo at the Disney Store before the holidays so Syd could wear the pink Cinderella dress that the mice and birds made for her the day of her BBB appt and CRT ressie.
> 
> I am SO excited thinking about it now - was starting to second guess my choice and worry (as us moms do) that I should have waited for the parks Rapunzel dress which she would probably like too, but I think she will be more unique this way. And most importantly, she is excited about the dress and it is NOT SCRATCHY  which is huge in her mind!  Even if people think it is sleeping beauty at first...
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation - so needed something like that today!
> Sydnerella's Mama



You HAVE to promise to post photos when you get back!  I'm so excited for you! And don't forget to stop and see our fairy godmother behind the castle!


----------



## mamato3girls

volleygirl said:


> Hey all!  Love the pictures!  We are counting down our trip and I needed to ask a question that I believe was answered earlier, but I cannot remember what it is.
> 
> I have booked the largest package for the time being, and we are bringing our own dress.  Can someone tell me how I get the dress to the location?  We are at MK.
> 
> Second, I want to get some comfortable shoes, but pretty enough to have her picture with her dress.  I don't want to get the shoes at BBB, as I have heard they are tough to walk around in all day.
> 
> Any help?  TIA!!!



This may not be for everyone but I got my girls a pair of the sparkly Toms.  They have a few pair of toms that are not sparkly now but they love them, wear them a lot and they are so comfortable so I thought the sparkly ones would be something they would be comfortable walking around in and they are pretty.


----------



## Sydnerella

mom2rtk said:


> You HAVE to promise to post photos when you get back!  I'm so excited for you! And don't forget to stop and see our fairy godmother behind the castle!



Absolutely! Thank you   I am definitely following your tips for the FG pic after the 8AM BBB appt before 10AM CRT  always appreciate your insights and warm wishes 

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Sydnerella

mamato3girls said:


> This may not be for everyone but I got my girls a pair of the sparkly Toms.  They have a few pair of toms that are not sparkly now but they love them, wear them a lot and they are so comfortable so I thought the sparkly ones would be something they would be comfortable walking around in and they are pretty.



Great idea - they had some imitation ones at marshalls too.

Also I typically get DD silver sandals for summer and she wears those for BBB - Nordstrom has some that are about $35 now that are fully adjustable and have a nice sole (as opposed to cute, but cheaper made ones from gymboree, gap, childrens place) the Primigi brand has a nice silver mary jane and hannah anderson has a silver sandal this season too.  And you can paint her toes pretty too 

Since DD wears them much of the summer I dont mind spending more on a cute but functional good quality pair.

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Momto15

I hope this hasn't been asked here 100 times... 

Does anyone know if BBB still has the Tangled Rapunzel dress/wig as a choice for the makeover? My daughter is making her wish and we go in April (she wants to have a makeover at Disney- that was her actual wish). She is now saying she is going to be made over as Rapunzel... so I am wondering if I should buy these things ahead of time and bring them or if they have them there.

If no one knows- is there an actual number I can call to find out? 

Thanks for your help!

Sarah
PRINCESS Angelinas PT Report
[url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## graceesmom

Sydnerella said:


> Just have to say your comment is making me excited  about DD5's March appt at the BBB. I do not have your talent to sew but was hoping for a more original dress if DD would go along with it.  I purchased that overpriced Cinderella wedding and pink 2-dress combo at the Disney Store before the holidays so Syd could wear the pink Cinderella dress that the mice and birds made for her the day of her BBB appt and CRT ressie.
> 
> I am SO excited thinking about it now - was starting to second guess my choice and worry (as us moms do) that I should have waited for the parks Rapunzel dress which she would probably like too, but I think she will be more unique this way. And most importantly, she is excited about the dress and it is NOT SCRATCHY  which is huge in her mind!  Even if people think it is sleeping beauty at first...
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation - so needed something like that today!
> Sydnerella's Mama



My daughter has the pink Cinderella Dress.  She has worn it to CRT and Akershus on different trips.   At Akershus, Ariel was the first one to recognize it.  She made a big deal and got Cinderella and Jasmine to come over at the same time to admire Cinderella's "original" dress made by her mice friends.  We had 3 princesses at our table and the picture of it turned out AWFUL b/c we were sitting next to a window.    The sun was beaming through the windows into that dark dining room. I already felt like we were hoarding 3 princesses as other little girls were waiting their turn, so I couldn't bring myself to ask them to pose in a different spot, push over another table or two so I can get a perfect shot of this magical moment.  My DD still talks about when all the princesses came over at the same time.  I just wish I had been able to get a decent picture of it.


----------



## Sydnerella

graceesmom said:


> My daughter has the pink Cinderella Dress.  She has worn it to CRT and Akershus on different trips.   At Akershus, Ariel was the first one to recognize it.  She made a big deal and got Cinderella and Jasmine to come over at the same time to admire Cinderella's "original" dress made by her mice friends.  We had 3 princesses at our table and the picture of it turned out AWFUL b/c we were sitting next to a window.    The sun was beaming through the windows into that dark dining room. I already felt like we were hoarding 3 princesses as other little girls were waiting their turn, so I couldn't bring myself to ask them to pose in a different spot, push over another table or two so I can get a perfect shot of this magical moment.  My DD still talks about when all the princesses came over at the same time.  I just wish I had been able to get a decent picture of it.



Ooooh! So cool! Thanks for sharing - what a great experience  Those darn windows.... we have had that problem before too - still trying to learn the ropes from Mom2rtk's posts about how to have that not happen....

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Kristineamb

Hi Ladies,
We will be travelling to DW next month with DH's cousin's family.  This will be my first experience with BBB as I only have a DS (13yo.)  Needless to say I am thrilled that we will be "treating" DH's cousin's daughter (5yo) to BBB!!!
(DH says he doesn't know who is more excited, me or the 5yo!)
We have an 8:05am appointment followed by 9:05am ADR @CRT!
My concern is the dresses being itchy/scratchy and wanted to buy a slip for her to wear under her dress....problem is I haven't been able to find one!?!?!
I've looked at Wal-mart, Target, JCP, Sears, Macy's....do they sell slips for little girls anymore?!?!?  Remember I have a son, and have never had to look for one before....
TIA


----------



## chicagoshannon

Hanna andersson has slips.  But I wouldn't worry too much about it.  Maybe just get an undershirt just in case.


----------



## graceesmom

Kristineamb said:


> Hi Ladies,
> We will be travelling to DW next month with DH's cousin's family.  This will be my first experience with BBB as I only have a DS (13yo.)  Needless to say I am thrilled that we will be "treating" DH's cousin's daughter (5yo) to BBB!!!
> (DH says he doesn't know who is more excited, me or the 5yo!)
> We have an 8:05am appointment followed by 9:05am ADR @CRT!
> My concern is the dresses being itchy/scratchy and wanted to buy a slip for her to wear under her dress....problem is I haven't been able to find one!?!?!
> I've looked at Wal-mart, Target, JCP, Sears, Macy's....do they sell slips for little girls anymore?!?!?  Remember I have a son, and have never had to look for one before....
> TIA



Of the parks costumes, I think Jasmine is considered the itchiest.  My daughter doesn't mind wearing them for dress up and for meals.  We don't have her wear her dress in the park all day though.  The places where they are "itchy" isn't where a slip would help anyway.  The children I've heard say they were itchy are always complaining about the straps or the sleeves depending on the cosutme.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Now you have me all excited about getting an individualized dress. DD LOVES Cinderella and I would love to see her in that pink dress. Some of you bought some custom made dresses, right? Can you PM me the site? Are their any DIS members who make these??

Thanks!


----------



## Sydnerella

graceesmom said:


> Of the parks costumes, I think Jasmine is considered the itchiest.  My daughter doesn't mind wearing them for dress up and for meals.  We don't have her wear her dress in the park all day though.  The places where they are "itchy" isn't where a slip would help anyway.  The children I've heard say they were itchy are always complaining about the straps or the sleeves depending on the cosutme.



Feel the waistlines... they are horribly itchy too. A HA slip was what we did with Tiana to make it comfy. Another thing we might try is a white tank top (target has some with thin satin trim style straps) which seems to work well under her dress which is sleeveless.... sleeves are definitely another ITCHY problem - another reason for the pink cindy costume route we have gone - Rapunzel was FAR too itchy in the sleeves for my DD5!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## longing4disney

We are planning our second visit to WDW after 5 years.  This time round, we'll be taking DD who will be 6.  We left her at home previously because we felt the more than 24 hr flight would have been torturous for a one year old.

DD loves princesses and I'd like to give her a makeover at BBB.  She has her own Aurora dress.  Can she wear her own dress and we just get their the makeover package without dress?


----------



## graceesmom

longing4disney said:


> We are planning our second visit to WDW after 5 years.  This time round, we'll be taking DD who will be 6.  We left her at home previously because we felt the more than 24 hr flight would have been torturous for a one year old.
> 
> DD loves princesses and I'd like to give her a makeover at BBB.  She has her own Aurora dress.  Can she wear her own dress and we just get their the makeover package without dress?




Yes.  This is what we did.  They have different level packages.  We did the Castle Package and have it booked again for our June trip.  It includes hair, makeup and nail polish for about $50.  They get to keep the makeup palette and they get a little crown and a mickey shaped rhinestone barrett (or hairpiece if they do the the diva/rock star look).


----------



## longing4disney

graceesmom said:


> Yes.  This is what we did.  They have different level packages.  We did the Castle Package and have it booked again for our June trip.  It includes hair, makeup and nail polish for about $50.  They get to keep the makeup palette and they get a little crown and a mickey shaped rhinestone barrett (or hairpiece if they do the the diva/rock star look).



Thanks graceesmom!  I can't wait to see DD all dressed up!  She be so happy!  We have 10 mths to go!


----------



## disneydiva16

I havent read through all the thread, but was wondering if my daughter could get a makeover and be dressed in a tinkerbell outfit? We have done the princess thing and thought it would be cute to try someone different.


----------



## royalgrandparents

Super sorry if this has been asked before, but on disneyworld.com it says in the castle package it comes with "accessories". What does that include? Also, DD11 wears a 14/16. Do they have her size. Thanks!


----------



## grandmadebby2

disneydiva16 said:


> I havent read through all the thread, but was wondering if my daughter could get a makeover and be dressed in a tinkerbell outfit? We have done the princess thing and thought it would be cute to try someone different.



Yes, she can be Tinkerbelle and get the package done.  They don't even need to have a costume to get it done.  My DGD was Tinkerbelle in the photo taken July 2011, I posted it a few pages back, page 180, on here with all 4 DGD's.  It was the Disney Store Tinkerbelle Costume.


----------



## Kristineamb

graceesmom said:


> Of the parks costumes, I think Jasmine is considered the itchiest.  My daughter doesn't mind wearing them for dress up and for meals.  We don't have her wear her dress in the park all day though.  The places where they are "itchy" isn't where a slip would help anyway.  The children I've heard say they were itchy are always complaining about the straps or the sleeves depending on the cosutme.





Sydnerella said:


> Feel the waistlines... they are horribly itchy too. A HA slip was what we did with Tiana to make it comfy. Another thing we might try is a white tank top (target has some with thin satin trim style straps) which seems to work well under her dress which is sleeveless.... sleeves are definitely another ITCHY problem - another reason for the pink cindy costume route we have gone - Rapunzel was FAR too itchy in the sleeves for my DD5!
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama



Thanks Ladies!
I will check Hanna Anderson out...
I was thinking about just a cami too...
I am assuming she will want to wear it ALL day while we are at MK


----------



## KNovacovschi

I let my DD know what the new age limit is now and she is not to happy about it. She didn't want the dress but wanted to get her hair done. Does anyone know why they changed the age limit or has it always been this way and I just didn't notice.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

We will have a photopass, so even if we don't get the full package and just do hair and nails, we can get the photo shoot, right?


----------



## grandmadebby2

2goofykiddos said:


> We will have a photopass, so even if we don't get the full package and just do hair and nails, we can get the photo shoot, right?



Right, you can get the photoshoot but you will not get printed images.  They will put them on your photopass card and you can print what you want when you get home.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

That's better for me anyhow.

Thanks!


----------



## Kitka66

New to the DIS and planning our first trip to WDW in June. 

Couple????

Have an appointment booked at BBB for 11:40am for DD and DS (knights package) then made res at CRT for 1:05. Am I cutting it too close or will we be okay?

Also, DS seemed very disappointed hat they didn't have an outfit for him to dress up in. Clearly the sword and shield aren't enough. Do they have anything for boys? He'll be turning 4 during our trip. Btw, he doesn't want to be a pirate. 

TIA


----------



## royalgrandparents

Kitka66 said:


> New to the DIS and planning our first trip to WDW in June.
> 
> Couple????
> 
> Have an appointment booked at BBB for 11:40am for DD and DS (knights package) then made res at CRT for 1:05. Am I cutting it too close or will we be okay?
> 
> Also, DS seemed very disappointed hat they didn't have an outfit for him to dress up in. Clearly the sword and shield aren't enough. Do they have anything for boys? He'll be turning 4 during our trip. Btw, he doesn't want to be a pirate.
> 
> TIA


 
Hmm. It depends on the package. If you got the package with the whole she-bang, that is cutting it close. If you got one of the smaller packages, and if there is no wait time, you should be okay.

Unfortunately, they don't have any other boy dress-up things other than The Pirates League. If he just wants his hair styled, go to the Harmony Barbershop on Main Street USA. As for costumes, you could always try searching the web for "knight costumes".

Hope this helps! I work in housekeeping in the Grand Floridian so see me when you come! Have a Magical Trip!

P.s- My name is Adelaide


----------



## Kitka66

Thanks so much, I'll try to see if I can get an earlier res just to be safe. I'll also look around for a prince or knight costume.  Quick search came up with some cute options, but I worry he'll be too hot in June. So much to plan!


----------



## dimndgal1

Do they do a photo shoot at the DTD BBB?  If so, will it be open until the last appts are done?  

We just found a costume for DD and if we could do the photo shoot it would totally bowl her over... and I might be able to convince her to wear something more comfortable for our early CRT the next day at the park


----------



## jenseib

royalgrandparents said:


> Super sorry if this has been asked before, but on disneyworld.com it says in the castle package it comes with "accessories". What does that include? Also, DD11 wears a 14/16. Do they have her size. Thanks!



I think you may want to get her a dress prior to the trip. I don't think any go to size 16. They do have 14's, but I have heard conflicting reports as either they sell or fast or only come in certain styles.


----------



## Distopia

Hi all,

I was able to secure my BBB reservation this morning at 7am, but have not received an email confirmation. I'm concerned because she read my email back incorrectly twice, but I forgot to ask if I would get a confirmation and when. I'm wondering if I should call back just to verify.

 Also, does the BBB reservation show up anywhere on the resort reservation like the dining reservations do? Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Distopia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was able to secure my BBB reservation this morning at 7am, but have not received an email confirmation. I'm concerned because she read my email back incorrectly twice, but I forgot to ask if I would get a confirmation and when. I'm wondering if I should call back just to verify.
> 
> Also, does the BBB reservation show up anywhere on the resort reservation like the dining reservations do? Thanks!



I have never gotten an email confirmation for BBB. And no it doesn't show up anywhere.  So don't worry. If you are worried, you can call back to confirm.


----------



## Caretames1

dimndgal1 said:


> Do they do a photo shoot at the DTD BBB?  If so, will it be open until the last appts are done?
> 
> We just found a costume for DD and if we could do the photo shoot it would totally bowl her over... and I might be able to convince her to wear something more comfortable for our early CRT the next day at the park



They have the photoshoot option, only it's in the Guest services building. I don't know how late they stay open, but you could call and ask.


----------



## Distopia

mom2rtk said:


> I have never gotten an email confirmation for BBB. And no it doesn't show up anywhere.  So don't worry. If you are worried, you can call back to confirm.



Thanks! I have my confirmation number, so if I don't need a printout of the reservation as a back up, I'm sure it's fine. I may call later just to be sure...


----------



## heatherenae71

This may have already been answered in this thread, so I apologize if this is a repeat question....but what is the "goo" that they put in the girls' hair? DD did BBB back in November and I couldn't believe how smooth the FGMIT had her hair up in the bun!

Is this a product you can buy?  If not, is there a comparable product for sale out in the real world?

Thanks!


----------



## Caretames1

heatherenae71 said:


> This may have already been answered in this thread, so I apologize if this is a repeat question....but what is the "goo" that they put in the girls' hair? DD did BBB back in November and I couldn't believe how smooth the FGMIT had her hair up in the bun!
> 
> Is this a product you can buy?  If not, is there a comparable product for sale out in the real world?
> 
> Thanks!



Clear cement! Sorry I don't know, but it's some good stuff!


----------



## dimndgal1

Caretames1 said:


> They have the photoshoot option, only it's in the Guest services building. I don't know how late they stay open, but you could call and ask.



Good to know - I would've wandered around World of Disney trying to find a secret spot. 

Will call as we get closer... I am hoping since it is summer things will be open later.... hoping being the key.


----------



## jenseib

Distopia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was able to secure my BBB reservation this morning at 7am, but have not received an email confirmation. I'm concerned because she read my email back incorrectly twice, but I forgot to ask if I would get a confirmation and when. I'm wondering if I should call back just to verify.
> 
> Also, does the BBB reservation show up anywhere on the resort reservation like the dining reservations do? Thanks!



I agree, I have never received a confirmation email either.


----------



## maui13

Sorry if this has been answered. Can anyone tell me if there is a pirate costume offered for girls at the salon?  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jenseib

maui13 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered. Can anyone tell me if there is a pirate costume offered for girls at the salon?  Thanks so much in advance!



That is offered at the pirates league, which is a different place.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

I could not find an answer to this so here goes.

If you do not get the top level package, do they still get a sash?? DD is very excited about the potential of getting the Birthday sash since it is her birthday present, but I really think we are going to bring a dress with us to save some money.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## grandmadebby2

2goofykiddos said:


> I could not find an answer to this so here goes.
> 
> If you do not get the top level package, do they still get a sash?? DD is very excited about the potential of getting the Birthday sash since it is her birthday present, but I really think we are going to bring a dress with us to save some money.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Yes!  You get the sash, we always bring our dresses to to make sure the kids get the one they want and they get the sash and crown (crown with princess hair style).  They also get to go in the dressing room and get ready there before getting the hair and make up done. IMO, taking your own dress does not take from the experience at all but certainly saves disappointment if they are out of the size or style the little princess has her heart set on.  

On a side note, we just received the Disney Rapunzel Wedding Gown ($50.00 version) and it is beautiful.  The quality is even better then most the other costume I have purchased from the Disney Store.  Looks much more like a Park Exclusive, but it's not.  Very happy we ordered it and now can't wait for June to give them to the girls.  Hope that at least one of them picks it for the BBB.


----------



## de8212

Speaking of dresses.  Where do you all get them?  Is the Disney store the best place or are there others that are better?  My daughter will want to be rapunzel and we don't go until late May but I figure I may need to start researching my options.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

grandmadebby2 said:


> Yes!  You get the sash, we always bring our dresses to to make sure the kids get the one they want and they get the sash and crown (crown with princess hair style).  They also get to go in the dressing room and get ready there before getting the hair and make up done. IMO, taking your own dress does not take from the experience at all but certainly saves disappointment if they are out of the size or style the little princess has her heart set on.
> 
> On a side note, we just received the Disney Rapunzel Wedding Gown ($50.00 version) and it is beautiful.  The quality is even better then most the other costume I have purchased from the Disney Store.  Looks much more like a Park Exclusive, but it's not.  Very happy we ordered it and now can't wait for June to give them to the girls.  Hope that at least one of them picks it for the BBB.



Thanks!!!

I LOVE that wedding dress. I showed it to DD, but now she has it in her head that she wants the pink Cinderella dress. She loves Cindy.


----------



## grandmadebby2

de8212 said:


> Speaking of dresses.  Where do you all get them?  Is the Disney store the best place or are there others that are better?  My daughter will want to be rapunzel and we don't go until late May but I figure I may need to start researching my options.



I get most of mine off ebay from a seller wantsandneedsforyou (think that is how it is spelled), they are Disney Park Dresses at about half of the Disney Park Price.  I also get some at the Disney Store and we have even purchased a couple with our 10% discount for the Disney Visa Card at WOD in DTD.  One year the little one had her heart set on Jasmine and we couldn't find it before we went so that is why we had to buy it at WOD.  Not recommened though as they are higher that way.  They Rapunzel wedding Gown we just received was purchased online from the Disney Store.  It is beautiful.


----------



## de8212

grandmadebby2 said:


> I get most of mine off ebay from a seller wantsandneedsforyou (think that is how it is spelled),.....



I couldn't find a sellrer with  that name.  I'll keep searching but if you happen across any old emails with the exact name can you please let me know?

thanks


----------



## grandmadebby2

de8212 said:


> I couldn't find a sellrer with  that name.  I'll keep searching but if you happen across any old emails with the exact name can you please let me know?
> 
> thanks



Sorry, it is wantsnneeds4u if you don't see what you want sometimes if you go to ask a question on one of her auctions and ask for what you want she has it.  I just purchased Belle and Tiana through her that way.  Hope you can find her, she has a rapunzel listed right now.


----------



## kimberwee

I am going to buy the Rapunzel Wedding Dress today. I just dont want to chance that they wont have her size in the Rapunzel dress at our BBB appointment. We will be playing it up that it is a "special" Rapunzel dress from the Fairy Godmother for her bday.The quality of the Rapunzel Wedding dress is above and beyond what the other dresses are in my opinion. Disney knocked one out of the park on this!


----------



## Smarra17

Hi, This is my first post so please bare with me lol. I am taking my daughter Jenna age 7 to BBB for the first time on May 7th. We are doing a surprise trip for her first communion. 

She is a big girl who wears either a 12 or 14 and I was wondering if they have her size in all the costumes? She wants to do this so bad and I dont want her to be upset. We have reservations at Cinderella's table later in the evening and cannot wait for the whole experience. 

Also if anyone else has any advice or tips I would gladly accept them! 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Sammi


----------



## grandmadebby2

Smarra17 said:


> Hi, This is my first post so please bare with me lol. I am taking my daughter Jenna age 7 to BBB for the first time on May 7th. We are doing a surprise trip for her first communion.
> 
> She is a big girl who wears either a 12 or 14 and I was wondering if they have her size in all the costumes? She wants to do this so bad and I dont want her to be upset. We have reservations at Cinderella's table later in the evening and cannot wait for the whole experience.
> 
> Also if anyone else has any advice or tips I would gladly accept them!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Sammi



I don't know what sizes they sell becasue we usually take our dress with us but I just wanted to say as far as advice - Be Prepared for a Magical Experience.  The FGIT make each girl seem so special - my DGD's love it.  I also would say be sure and allow plenty of time between the BBB and the Castle Dinner as sometimes they run a bit behind and then getting pictures can take a bit of time also.  The Photopass Photographers take alot of pictures and of course we also take our own.


----------



## connie1042

I looked on Disney shopping and it looks like the ones there are only up to a size 10 My granddaughter will be 4 for our trip and BBB and I ordered a size 6. It is long, but just looks more formal. It does not touch the ground. I goggled Disney costumes and several sites come up. I would buy the dress before you go, so that there is no disappointment when you get there. Like I  said we are bringing our dress with us. I got it on sale for like 15 dollars.  We are flying, so will stick it in the shower overnight, and most of the wrinkles should come out from the steam.


.


----------



## Rhiannona

I really wish they had this when I was a kid. I'm jealous!


----------



## Vility

Omg there are levels?
I am not prepared! 

I need the inside scoop ladies!
My little Genevieve is ready to become a princess.


----------



## mmfan1310

We just got the limited edition Rapunzel wedding dress for my granddaughter's appointment at BBB in August.  The dress is absolutely gorgeous.  Does anyone know if they will hold the dress at BBB until our appointment or will we have to put it in a locker while we are in the park.  Her appointment is at 12:40 p.m.


----------



## ladeeesquire

mmfan1310 said:


> We just got the limited edition Rapunzel wedding dress for my granddaughter's appointment at BBB in August.  The dress is absolutely gorgeous.  Does anyone know if they will hold the dress at BBB until our appointment or will we have to put it in a locker while we are in the park.  Her appointment is at 12:40 p.m.



I don't know the answer to your question although I would guess that they would not want to be responsible for the dress and you'd need to put it in a locker. FWIW, I've had very good luck rolling the dresses and putting them in a large ziploc bag they don't seem to wrinkle at all. 

But, what I'd like to know is did the dress run big or small or true to size? I ordered my dd a size 5 because they were out of size 6, and I'm hoping it fits her properly.


----------



## mmfan1310

ladeeesquire said:


> I don't know the answer to your question although I would guess that they would not want to be responsible for the dress and you'd need to put it in a locker. FWIW, I've had very good luck rolling the dresses and putting them in a large ziploc bag they don't seem to wrinkle at all.
> 
> But, what I'd like to know is did the dress run big or small or true to size? I ordered my dd a size 5 because they were out of size 6, and I'm hoping it fits her properly.



Thank you for your suggestion.  I don't think this dress will fit in a ziplock bag as the skirt of the dress is very pouffy.  The one we bought is the limited edition version ($149.00 on the Disney site).

We bought my granddaughter a size 4.  She usually wears a size 3 in clothes.  We wanted the dress just a little big since we don't go until August.  I would say that the dress is pretty true to size.


----------



## de8212

grandmadebby2 said:


> Sorry, it is wantsnneeds4u if you don't see what you want sometimes if you go to ask a question on one of her auctions and ask for what you want she has it.  I just purchased Belle and Tiana through her that way.  Hope you can find her, she has a rapunzel listed right now.



Thanks I found it.

Now, I told my wife about the wedding dress and she thought it looked perfect.  Is there any way to get that one cheaper than the Disney store?  I saw some on ebay but they were *more*.


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> Omg there are levels?
> I am not prepared!
> 
> I need the inside scoop ladies!
> My little Genevieve is ready to become a princess.



Allison, there are 3 levels. One is just hair, 2nd is hair and nails and the 3rd is hair, nails and dress and accessories, plus prints from the photoshoot. I always go with the 2nd and bring our own dress. You can change what you chose on the phone at check in. You can still go to the photo shoot with package 1 and 2 and have them applied to your photopass.
There are also 3 styles, which she can choose when she arrives.



mmfan1310 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion.  I don't think this dress will fit in a ziplock bag as the skirt of the dress is very pouffy.  The one we bought is the limited edition version ($149.00 on the Disney site).
> 
> We bought my granddaughter a size 4.  She usually wears a size 3 in clothes.  We wanted the dress just a little big since we don't go until August.  I would say that the dress is pretty true to size.



a gallon or 2 gallon zip lock will work just fine. (unless your dress has a built in hoop)  I have always stuffed ours in a ziplock and smash all the air out and throw it in a back pack.  They shake right out and look fine.

We stuffed this one in a bag and it had a petticoat too.






And this one too has been zip locked.


----------



## grandmadebby2

de8212 said:


> Thanks I found it.
> 
> Now, I told my wife about the wedding dress and she thought it looked perfect.  Is there any way to get that one cheaper than the Disney store?  I saw some on ebay but they were *more*.



I've not seen it any less expensive and the ebay seller I use doesn't have it - I asked before I ordered from the Disney Store although you might be able to ask her again as it has been almost 2 weeks since I asked her.


----------



## jenseib

de8212 said:


> Thanks I found it.
> 
> Now, I told my wife about the wedding dress and she thought it looked perfect.  Is there any way to get that one cheaper than the Disney store?  I saw some on ebay but they were *more*.



If you are talking about the $150 dress...no, get it now, as they will sell out and then you will only find it on ebay...marked up drastically.


----------



## de8212

jenseib said:


> If you are talking about the $150 dress...no, get it now, as they will sell out and then you will only find it on ebay...marked up drastically.



Not sure which one I'd get.  150 sure is alot of $.  Do you think the $50 one is bad quality?  Anyone compared?


----------



## ladeeesquire

mmfan1310 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion.  I don't think this dress will fit in a ziplock bag as the skirt of the dress is very pouffy.  The one we bought is the limited edition version ($149.00 on the Disney site).
> 
> We bought my granddaughter a size 4.  She usually wears a size 3 in clothes.  We wanted the dress just a little big since we don't go until August.  I would say that the dress is pretty true to size.



that's the one I ordered too. Its that pouffy huh? It looks so beautiful online I'm kicking myself for not buying it the day before when they had the size 6 in stock. Even had it in my cart but then wanted to think about it. hmm, good to know on the sizing. I guess I'll just have to see when we get it. We are going in sept so I had the same thinking process.


----------



## grandmadebby2

de8212 said:


> Not sure which one I'd get.  150 sure is alot of $.  Do you think the $50 one is bad quality?  Anyone compared?



The $50 one is drop dead gorgeous.  The quality is better than most the other Disney Park Dresses we have.  They have went above and beyond on this dress, we absolutely love it.  I have read on here where others are impressed with it also.  I haven't seen the $150 but I imagine it is also fabulous, although with 4 granddaughters that I buy dresses for it was out of the question.


----------



## annmarieda

I recently saw both dresses in a Disney store (the limited edition Rapunzel and the $50 one) At first glance, the $50 one was so nice that I thought it was the limited edition one.  The quality of it is nicer than the "flower series" that they have up for the rest of the princesses.  However,  I was so excited to actually see the limited edition one I was soooo close to buying it.  I had dd try it on and it was so cute... but on her it was a tad small.  She is a small 7 year old.  Just now fits size 5/6...but the size 6 was just about too tight on her.  The cm agreed with me that come fall (when I want the dress for) she likely would be unable to wear it.  At first I was sad, but then I realized that the dress is THAT nice.  I mean... I am not sure I could allow her to wear it in the parks.  The embroidery to the fabric itself were all very exquisite.  I think the $50 one is so nice and will make me feel much more at ease should she spill a large orange pop on her dress again.


----------



## grandmadebby2

annmarieda said:


> I recently saw both dresses in a Disney store (the limited edition Rapunzel and the $50 one) At first glance, the $50 one was so nice that I thought it was the limited edition one.  The quality of it is nicer than the "flower series" that they have up for the rest of the princesses.  However,  I was so excited to actually see the limited edition one I was soooo close to buying it.  I had dd try it on and it was so cute... but on her it was a tad small.  She is a small 7 year old.  Just now fits size 5/6...but the size 6 was just about too tight on her.  The cm agreed with me that come fall (when I want the dress for) she likely would be unable to wear it.  At first I was sad, but then I realized that the dress is THAT nice.  I mean... I am not sure I could allow her to wear it in the parks.  The embroidery to the fabric itself were all very exquisite.  I think the $50 one is so nice and will make me feel much more at ease should she spill a large orange pop on her dress again.



We don't live near a Disney Store and won't be near one until May, I am hopeful to get to see the Limited Edition one then, although I could never justify buying four of them.  The $50 is beautiul, like you said "the quality is nicer than most Disney Store Dresses" so we are excited about it.


----------



## Gorechick

Hi, I caved and after telling my daughter BBB was too expensive I booked at the DTD location for her and her twin brother.  I am getting the least expensive package and probably the pop princess hairstyle for her.  I will be getting her some new priincess costumes for the trip as her current ones are a wreck. She'll only be wearing them for our princess breakfasts  not sure about BBB as I wasn't going to get the image package.  Any advice?  Also, Are there nice crowns or tiaras that are decently priced at BBB or World of Disney?


----------



## jediagh

Sorry if this has been asked but way too many pages to try and read all of them.  Someone said this is an eBay vendor that sells the dresses.  Does anyone know his name in ebay?


Also trying to get a reservation for 09/09 we have dinner at cindy's castle at 8:05PM.
If we do the BBB at 6PM will that give us enough time to get to dinner?  or should I try a 5PM sitting?


----------



## de8212

jediagh said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but way too many pages to try and read all of them.  Someone said this is an eBay vendor that sells the dresses.  Does anyone know his name in ebay?



Not sure if this is what you mean but here was a post from grandmadebby mentioning an ebay seller.



grandmadebby2 said:


> Sorry, it is *wantsnneeds4u* if you don't see what you want sometimes if you go to ask a question on one of her auctions and ask for what you want she has it.  I just purchased Belle and Tiana through her that way.  Hope you can find her, she has a rapunzel listed right now.


----------



## jediagh

de8212 said:


> Not sure if this is what you mean but here was a post from grandmadebby mentioning an ebay seller.




THANKS!!! 
--running to ebay right now--


----------



## grandmadebby2

Gorechick said:


> Hi, I caved and after telling my daughter BBB was too expensive I booked at the DTD location for her and her twin brother.  I am getting the least expensive package and probably the pop princess hairstyle for her.  I will be getting her some new priincess costumes for the trip as her current ones are a wreck. She'll only be wearing them for our princess breakfasts  not sure about BBB as I wasn't going to get the image package.  Any advice?  Also, Are there nice crowns or tiaras that are decently priced at BBB or World of Disney?



I just wanted to point out that no matter what package you get she can still get her picture done and added to your photopass at no additional charge.  They don't print any pictures but you can do that yourself if you have the photopass cd.  Glad she will get to experience it, my DGD's love it.


----------



## ravenonyx

I am taking my dd2 (6) and dd1 (12! glad we are going this year and not next! ) to BBB and doing the small package (nails would just be.. a mistake, I think lol). 

I am worried about dd1's hair since I've been reading through the thread and they can only do the 3 styles.

Dd1 has a very short haircut, a modified pixie (like P!nk's). Will they be able to do ANYTHING with her hair? There is no way it will pull back for anything, but she really, really wants a crown and I want her to have the BBB "experience". Will they be able to do anything for her at all? 

I could get a wider type tiara to bring (one more like a crown, or buy one there if they have them) to help w/that aspect, but wondering what they can actually do to her actual hair that they are allowed to do... 

bleh!


----------



## nannye

We were atbbb last aug. just wondering if the park dresses are still the same as last summer or if they have been updated with new ones.


----------



## longing4disney

DD has dark straight hair.  Her hair is about shoulder length, so not likely to be able to be bunned up nicely.  When she had a makeover in HK Disneyland 2 years ago, they gave her hair extensions.  Do they do that at BBB as well?  If so, do the extensions come in dark colour as well?  TIA


----------



## grandmadebby2

longing4disney said:


> DD has dark straight hair.  Her hair is about shoulder length, so not likely to be able to be bunned up nicely.  When she had a makeover in HK Disneyland 2 years ago, they gave her hair extensions.  Do they do that at BBB as well?  If so, do the extensions come in dark colour as well?  TIA



If you choose a hair style that has extentions they do.  There are 2 hairstyles with extensions, one is Diva and I can't think of the other.  The Diva extensions are colorful but the one my DGD had in July 2011 was kind of brown, they didn't ask what color she wanted so I don't know if they had choices.  Princess Hairstyle is the bun with no extensions.  From what I have observed they make each girl feel so special regardless of her hair length.


----------



## ladeeesquire

longing4disney said:


> DD has dark straight hair.  Her hair is about shoulder length, so not likely to be able to be bunned up nicely.  When she had a makeover in HK Disneyland 2 years ago, they gave her hair extensions.  Do they do that at BBB as well?  If so, do the extensions come in dark colour as well?  TIA



just went with my friend and her dd and her hair is just about to her shoulders also. They did pull it back, the use a lot of goop! that's the basis for all 3 styles: 
1.princess bun--what you'd expect with a tiara
2. diva --with the extensions that come in like 5 different colors inc almost black, dark brown, med brown, red, blonde and pink. Its the hair with a few colorful but not terribly obvious mickey strands going through it. The diva comes with 2 rhinestone clips at wdw but at DL they use the tiara. 
3. pop princess one--also extension thing but kind of crazier. This is the one I know the least about as dd has never gotten this one. 

I think they can work with almost any hair.


----------



## longing4disney

ladeeesquire said:


> just went with my friend and her dd and her hair is just about to her shoulders also. They did pull it back, the use a lot of goop! that's the basis for all 3 styles:
> 1.princess bun--what you'd expect with a tiara
> 2. diva --with the extensions that come in like 5 different colors inc almost black, dark brown, med brown, red, blonde and pink. Its the hair with a few colorful but not terribly obvious mickey strands going through it. The diva comes with 2 rhinestone clips at wdw but at DL they use the tiara.
> 3. pop princess one--also extension thing but kind of crazier. This is the one I know the least about as dd has never gotten this one.
> 
> I think they can work with almost any hair.



Thanks!  If she picks the diva, I can always buy her a tiara if she wants!


----------



## chellewashere

I am so sad  Last year when my DD had her BBB done we saw adults getting it done as well and that is all she has been talking about is getting us done up together.

I called this AM to make our appts. and they said its only kids now  I was looking forward to this so much with her..is this a change or where the folks last year just lucky


----------



## jenseib

chellewashere said:


> I am so sad  Last year when my DD had her BBB done we saw adults getting it done as well and that is all she has been talking about is getting us done up together.
> 
> I called this AM to make our appts. and they said its only kids now  I was looking forward to this so much with her..is this a change or where the folks last year just lucky



This is a more recent change.


----------



## chellewashere

jenseib said:


> This is a more recent change.



Bummer


----------



## iwish81792

chellewashere said:


> I am so sad  Last year when my DD had her BBB done we saw adults getting it done as well and that is all she has been talking about is getting us done up together.
> 
> I called this AM to make our appts. and they said its only kids now  I was looking forward to this so much with her..is this a change or where the folks last year just lucky




It is a very recent change, but necessary. The BBB was having to turn away little princesses because the adults were filling up all the appointments  Maybe you could do your hair/makeup before arriving at the parks in BBB style!


----------



## starousse

I don't want this to come across as nasty as it's just my opinion. Is it me or is anybody else not really digging those standardized cookie cutter slicked back with the little bun "princess" dos? Honestly, when I look at all of the before pictures of those pretty little girls with their beautiful silky or curly long hair, I don't know why on earth you'd want to slick it back like that. Why not make it softer and pretty. I can understand the pretty gowns, some makeup and a manicure, but in my opinion there's really nothing "princess like" about those hair dos.


----------



## mom2rtk

starousse said:


> I don't want this to come across as nasty as it's just my opinion. Is it me or is anybody else not really digging those standardized cookie cutter slicked back with the little bun "princess" dos? Honestly, when I look at all of the before pictures of those pretty little girls with their beautiful silky or curly long hair, I don't know why on earth you'd want to slick it back like that. Why not make it softer and pretty. I can understand the pretty gowns, some makeup and a manicure, but in my opinion there's really nothing "princess like" about those hair dos.



I don't think it really matters as long as the little girls enjoy the process. I have always felt it was more of an experience you are buying and not an end product.

The Fairy Godmothers in training who work at the shop are only licensed as hair braiders.  There are no braided styles I can think of that are soft and pretty.


----------



## starousse

mom2rtk said:


> I don't think it really matters as long as the little girls enjoy the process. I have always felt it was more of an experience you are buying and not an end product.
> 
> The Fairy Godmothers in training who work at the shop are only licensed as hair braiders.  There are no braided styles I can think of that are soft and pretty.



Yeah, you're right. It really is about the whole experience and the fun the little girl has throughout the process. Kind of the same thing as having breakfast in the castle. The food is pretty standard, but the whole experience is what makes it. Very good point!


----------



## Vility

we just booked our BBB today for my 5 year old and the pirate league for my son and husband.


----------



## de8212

I finally order my daughter the Rapunzel Wedding dress (the ~$50 dress).  Disney Store is having a 25% sale* today only*.  Enter code HAPPY25 at checkout.

Just thought this might be useful to others in this thread.


----------



## grandmadebby2

de8212 said:


> I finally order my daughter the Rapunzel Wedding dress (the ~$50 dress).  Disney Store is having a 25% sale* today only*.  Enter code HAPPY25 at checkout.
> 
> Just thought this might be useful to others in this thread.



I am glad you finally got to order it.  I have already ordered mine, at full price, but it is a beautiful dress and the quality is very nice.  Hope your little princess has a great time at the BBB.


----------



## sazzlynn

de8212 said:


> I finally order my daughter the Rapunzel Wedding dress (the ~$50 dress).  Disney Store is having a 25% sale* today only*.  Enter code HAPPY25 at checkout.
> 
> Just thought this might be useful to others in this thread.




me too!  I hope we like the dress as much as we think we will, but the 25% off makes it an awesome deal.


----------



## Rhiannona

Princess Buns.
I have an adversion to buns. Since I was a synchronized swimmer for over 11 years.. I had to have buns a lot. When I always see the girls with the little buns that are so slick pulled back it makes me shudder- since I remember the process being painful (or maybe that was just the boiling hot knoxx they poured onto the hair ) But do they have any options that dont add hair extensions or the slick backed bob? Nothing wrong with a little spray, fluff and a curl to perhaps looks like Aurora or Ariel or others.

Or maybe perhaps that when I see the buns im less likely to think Princess, more likely to think dance recital. Something about having the hair down in a pretty way seems more princessy to me..


----------



## de8212

grandmadebby2 said:


> I am glad you finally got to order it.  I have already ordered mine, at full price, but it is a beautiful dress and the quality is very nice.  Hope your little princess has a great time at the BBB.



Thanks.


----------



## daisy_77

Hi all! 
I hope this isn't a repetitive question, but the thread is so big I don't even know where to find the answer...

Does BBB do the 180 days out for reservations? I'd love to book this for DD for MNSSHP.

Thank you!!


----------



## hardingk

de8212 said:


> I finally order my daughter the Rapunzel Wedding dress (the ~$50 dress).  Disney Store is having a 25% sale* today only*.  Enter code HAPPY25 at checkout.
> 
> Just thought this might be useful to others in this thread.



I ordered it as well this morning! I am so excited! I hope it arrives before Easter.

Just wondering what size everyone ordered? My DD is 3 1/2. Most of her dresses are size 4 from Disney store, but I read that this one runs a little small? I ordered her a 5/6. She is very tall and thin. I figured she also might get some extra use from the larger size?


----------



## hardingk

daisy_77 said:


> Hi all!
> I hope this isn't a repetitive question, but the thread is so big I don't even know where to find the answer...
> 
> Does BBB do the 180 days out for reservations? I'd love to book this for DD for MNSSHP.
> 
> Thank you!!



Yes, they book at 180 days out too.


----------



## de8212

I ordered the 5/6 also.  My daughter just tunred 5 (in Jan) so hopefully it will fit fine for our May trip.  

I guess I can hold it up to her other princess dresses.  My wife told me what size to order so I hope it fits fine.  We don't want to give it to her until the trip.


----------



## Funfire240

chellewashere said:


> I am so sad  Last year when my DD had her BBB done we saw adults getting it done as well and that is all she has been talking about is getting us done up together.
> 
> I called this AM to make our appts. and they said its only kids now  I was looking forward to this so much with her..is this a change or where the folks last year just lucky



You could always do the Pirate's League together.  That what my DD and I are doing in September.  I called this a.m. for all of our reservations and asked about adults doing the Pirate's League and they said no problem so we have our appointments set and hopefully staying for MNNSHP that night.


----------



## grandmadebby2

I ordered the Rapunzel wedding dress in a 4, 5/6 and 10/12 and it runs very true to size.  The DGD I ordered the 5/6 for probably should have gotten a 4, she normally wears a 4/5 but it doesn't look sloppy big on her so I am keeping it.  So excited for the girls to wear them.  And if I haven't already said this, it is beautiful and much better quality then most the other Disney Store Dresses, looks more like a Disney Parks Deluxe Dress Quality.


----------



## dimndgal1

We went to the Disney Store for their promotion today and I am so glad I saw the $49.50 dress!  It is gorgeous, it runs true to size....

But it is also like Tinkerbell's pixie dust keeper!

I am not adverse to a little glitter but in trying it on DD, I ended up covered in glitter and it got all over DD's eyes.    I have a few Disney dresses with some extra sparkle but this one just spews glitter.  I am big on dresses DD can wear for dress up but all I could see was vacuuming and sweeping and wiping gold glints out of her eyes.

There is, however, a really pretty Rapunzel princess nightgown that imitates the wedding dress that is pretty and has some sparkle.  We ended up going that route and DD is still happy as a clam.  I am a little bummed because the Rapunzel dress is beautiful... I just couldn't deal with the glitter and DD still has a little shimmer when she shakes her head.

Just wanted to pass it on for anyone who might be interested...  Again, great feel, beautiful look, very true to size.... but be ready for a sparkle explosion.


----------



## starousse

Rhiannona said:


> Princess Buns.
> I have an adversion to buns. Since I was a synchronized swimmer for over 11 years.. I had to have buns a lot. When I always see the girls with the little buns that are so slick pulled back it makes me shudder- since I remember the process being painful (or maybe that was just the boiling hot knoxx they poured onto the hair ) But do they have any options that dont add hair extensions or the slick backed bob? Nothing wrong with a little spray, fluff and a curl to perhaps looks like Aurora or Ariel or others.
> 
> Or maybe perhaps that when I see the buns im less likely to think Princess, more likely to think dance recital. Something about having the hair down in a pretty way seems more princessy to me..



Exactly my point!!


----------



## chellewashere

Funfire240 said:


> You could always do the Pirate's League together.  That what my DD and I are doing in September.  I called this a.m. for all of our reservations and asked about adults doing the Pirate's League and they said no problem so we have our appointments set and hopefully staying for MNNSHP that night.



Her and her daddy are doing that already and that is their special thing. Im just going to get her a cute bracelet for her to use on her pick a pearl day  Great idea though thanks


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sorry if I missed this answer but does anyone know what the courtyard package hairdo is?


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> we just booked our BBB today for my 5 year old and the pirate league for my son and husband.



Wooohooo!!!! 



Rhiannona said:


> Princess Buns.
> I have an adversion to buns. Since I was a synchronized swimmer for over 11 years.. I had to have buns a lot. When I always see the girls with the little buns that are so slick pulled back it makes me shudder- since I remember the process being painful (or maybe that was just the boiling hot knoxx they poured onto the hair ) But do they have any options that dont add hair extensions or the slick backed bob? Nothing wrong with a little spray, fluff and a curl to perhaps looks like Aurora or Ariel or others.
> 
> Or maybe perhaps that when I see the buns im less likely to think Princess, more likely to think dance recital. Something about having the hair down in a pretty way seems more princessy to me..



Unfortunately they don't. They don't have a cosmetolgy license, only a braiding license, which means they are very limited on the styling they do. I don't think they are even allowed to use a curling iron on anyone because of the licensing. Plus that could make the appointments much longer.


----------



## ScotsMinnie

Read on another website that the BBB were starting a new package which includes a tshirt, tutu and bag.  Just wondered if anyone knows any more about this and what these items look like?  Thanks!


----------



## KayMouse

Does anyone know if you can do the Middle Package (Coach I believe? The $54 one) and just buy a dress there and not have it upgraded to a Castle Package? We could really do without the photo shoot (it doesn't look that great IMO) and all the extras, but I would love for DD4 to be able to pick out her own dress while there.

TIA!


----------



## jenseib

KayMouse said:


> Does anyone know if you can do the Middle Package (Coach I believe? The $54 one) and just buy a dress there and not have it upgraded to a Castle Package? We could really do without the photo shoot (it doesn't look that great IMO) and all the extras, but I would love for DD4 to be able to pick out her own dress while there.
> 
> TIA!



You sure can.


----------



## KayMouse

jenseib said:


> You sure can.



Thanks for the quick reply! I will do JUST that! DD will love that so much more than me bringing in a dress!


----------



## samheatherwhite

We are surprising my DD with a BBB appt. for her 5th b-day. I am planning on making an invitation for her with all of the info. about BBB for her to unwrap at her party on Sept. 1. She will use it  when we go on Sept. 18th, so she can be fancy for MNSSHP that night. I was wondering if anyone had any relatively new pics of their BBB experience that you wouldn't mind sharing. Especially the two styles that have extensions as that is what I think she will choose. (She is in ballet class and has to wear a bun to class, she is not a huge fan of a bun. She likes her hair long and free like Rapunzel. LOL)


----------



## annmarieda

KayMouse said:


> Does anyone know if you can do the Middle Package (Coach I believe? The $54 one) and just buy a dress there and not have it upgraded to a Castle Package? We could really do without the photo shoot (it doesn't look that great IMO) and all the extras, but I would love for DD4 to be able to pick out her own dress while there.
> 
> TIA!



I know you mention not wanting the photo package... but when dd did BBB in december, we did the middle package.  We brought our own dress and then went to the photo shoot.  You don't get the portrait package... but they will add the photos to your pp... so if you are planning to get the pp cd... unless things have changed, it is not additional cost to do the shoot.  DD was thrilled by it.


----------



## annmarieda

I know I have some time since we don't go for almost another 6 months... but we have dd's appointment set.  This time though, dd wants to dress as Merida.  I know the movie is not even out yet, but we are very excited.  Any thoughts as to when/if any of you think a dress might be available?  I am not sure how to go about making one myself...  but I just might have to.


----------



## madelyn

DD will be 5.5 our upcoming trip in about 2 months. She asked about BBB (never done it before). I told her that there might not be an appointment available this late but we are flexible. She said she prefers the castle location but we can also go to the DD one. I am telling her that we can't afford the full package with the dress. She seems OK with that. But she doesn't want to wear any of the dresses she already has and seems to have her heart set on the Rapunzel wedding dress. I'm not buying the $150 one that I see on the Disney Store website right now but it looks like they have a $50 version. The ones on Ebay seem more expensive. Looks like I missed the last 25% coupon code for the Disney Store website. We do have a store at a mall close by so we can check there. I can pay with Disney gift cards purchased with a Target credit card and get 5% off but does any one know of a cheaper source for the Rapunzel wedding dress?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I know this is not what you want to hear, but the $50 one at the disney store is so worth it. Pictures online do not do it justice. I have 2 girls and I purchased 2 of them wth my disney points. My girls love love love these dresses.


----------



## Funfire240

I saw a version of the wedding dress at Toys R Us but it can't even compare to the Disney Store one in quality or looks IMO.  I have the $50 Disney Store one bought to give my daughter next week on her birthday and I love it!  It's so beautiful - DD saw it in the store last time we were there and commented how she wised she could have such a beautiful dress (counting down until 4/17 when she opens it!!). 
The quality of it seems great and it just sparkles all over - definitely worth the money.


----------



## madelyn

Glad to hear the positive feedback on this dress from you two who bought it. So is the dress on-line the same as the one in-store? I'm thinking I'll just get it at the store unless they don't have the right size or unless a great coupon code for the site comes out. I just put in a call to BBB and I was able to get an appointment for the Crown Package for June 1 in the afternoon before our Chef Mickey's dinner reservation. Something earlier wouldn't really work for us since we're switching resorts that morning not sure what our plans will be.



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I know this is not what you want to hear, but the $50 one at the disney store is so worth it. Pictures online do not do it justice. I have 2 girls and I purchased 2 of them wth my disney points. My girls love love love these dresses.


----------



## grandmadebby2

madelyn said:


> DD will be 5.5 our upcoming trip in about 2 months. She asked about BBB (never done it before). I told her that there might not be an appointment available this late but we are flexible. She said she prefers the castle location but we can also go to the DD one. I am telling her that we can't afford the full package with the dress. She seems OK with that. But she doesn't want to wear any of the dresses she already has and seems to have her heart set on the Rapunzel wedding dress. I'm not buying the $150 one that I see on the Disney Store website right now but it looks like they have a $50 version. The ones on Ebay seem more expensive. Looks like I missed the last 25% coupon code for the Disney Store website. We do have a store at a mall close by so we can check there. I can pay with Disney gift cards purchased with a Target credit card and get 5% off but does any one know of a cheaper source for the Rapunzel wedding dress?



not sure when you are going so hope you can get an appointment.  Got my 4 DGD's the Rapunzel wedding dress and it is beautiful.  The quality is great and the details are outstanding.  I did not wait for a 25% off to come out when I bought it, just glad I was able to get them in all 4 sizes.


----------



## kimberwee

madelyn said:


> Glad to hear the positive feedback on this dress from you two who bought it. So is the dress on-line the same as the one in-store? I'm thinking I'll just get it at the store unless they don't have the right size or unless a great coupon code for the site comes out. I just put in a call to BBB and I was able to get an appointment for the Crown Package for June 1 in the afternoon before our Chef Mickey's dinner reservation. Something earlier wouldn't really work for us since we're switching resorts that morning not sure what our plans will be.



I bought the $50 Rapunzel Wedding dress as well. It is online and in the stores and both previous posters are correct in that the pics online do NOT do it justice. We are huge Disney Store Costume fans as they tend to be more durable and detailed than the ones bought elsewhere. As my DH says, you get what you pay for in this case. This Rapunzel dress is incredible.

Still waiting on someone to report on the Courtyard Package. Waiting on pins and needles...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

kimberwee said:


> I bought the $50 Rapunzel Wedding dress as well. It is online and in the stores and both previous posters are correct in that the pics online do NOT do it justice. We are huge Disney Store Costume fans as they tend to be more durable and detailed than the ones bought elsewhere. As my DH says, you get what you pay for in this case. This Rapunzel dress is incredible.
> 
> Still waiting on someone to report on the Courtyard Package. Waiting on pins and needles...



I am waiting on pins an needles too! We are going in sept. and I booked the courtyard for my 2 girls but I still want to see pics incase I change my mind. 
BTW.. my girls are 7 & 4 and they BOTH loves the $50 wedding dress.


----------



## madelyn

I know that the inferior quality of the Toys R Us dresses has been mentioned before but I saw in today's ad in my newspaper some specials good today/tomorrow only (April 6/7). They have a photo of Disney Princess dresses (regularly $25) and they are B1G1 free. I still plan to buy the $50 Rapunzel wedding dress at the Disney store (or on-line) but for $12.50 those Toys R Us dresses would make dress up clothes that you don't care about getting messed up or torn. DD saw the ad and says she wants Ariel and Belle. Odd b/c she never talked about wanting those before.


----------



## DW2010

I had booked the Pirates League but DD said she wants to do the BBB again.  She did it to celebrate her 4th birthday and will do it again to celebrate her 6th .  I am having a seller make the pink Cinderella dress for me.  She also wore a pink Cinderella dress by another seller to her first BBB visit.  Yes, I love the pink Cinderella dress.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

My DD is wearing the same one for her 5th Bday at BBB coming up in May. Haven't received the dress so I hope it is cute!


----------



## madelyn

What would be an appropriate tip for services @ BBB? My daughter will be doing the Crown package priced @ $54.95. My son might do the Knight package for $14.95. We have reservations for both but he is still deciding. Will more than 1 person work on your child? If so, you have to be prepared to tip both and in cash? I assume for the Knight package, the amount of time spent is around 10 minutes so tip wouldn't be more than a couple of dollars for that one, would it?


----------



## jenseib

madelyn said:


> What would be an appropriate tip for services @ BBB? My daughter will be doing the Crown package priced @ $54.95. My son might do the Knight package for $14.95. We have reservations for both but he is still deciding. Will more than 1 person work on your child? If so, you have to be prepared to tip both and in cash? I assume for the Knight package, the amount of time spent is around 10 minutes so tip wouldn't be more than a couple of dollars for that one, would it?



Tipping for this would be similar to dining...if you chose to tip. Tipping for hair services in a salon is 15-20 percent of the service, not any accessories you buy, so I personally would and have tipped the same way here.  You do have to tip cash, they won't allow you to add it to your CC and you will have to tip each individually. And yes, they should have 2 people working on the kids!  Be sure to be on your toes so you can take pictures!    And don't forget they take photopass there as well.


----------



## madelyn

So if the package price is $55, 15 to 20% of that would be $8.25 to $11. So an easy and appropriate cash tip would be a $10. And this would be per individual? So around $20 total? And for the $15 Knight package that would be around $3? Yeah, I can see how I would be willing to tip for the $55 package but 20% of the priciest package would be $38 +! And if you have to give that to TWO attendants that would be almost $80 in tips!



jenseib said:


> Tipping for this would be similar to dining...if you chose to tip. Tipping for hair services in a salon is 15-20 percent of the service, not any accessories you buy, so I personally would and have tipped the same way here.  You do have to tip cash, they won't allow you to add it to your CC and you will have to tip each individually. And yes, they should have 2 people working on the kids!  Be sure to be on your toes so you can take pictures!    And don't forget they take photopass there as well.


----------



## jenseib

madelyn said:


> So if the package price is $55, 15 to 20% of that would be $8.25 to $11. So an easy and appropriate cash tip would be a $10. And this would be per individual? So around $20 total? And for the $15 Knight package that would be around $3? Yeah, I can see how I would be willing to tip for the $55 package but 20% of the priciest package would be $38 +! And if you have to give that to TWO attendants that would be almost $80 in tips!



Right, $10 is a good number for that package. $3 for the knight would be good too. Of course use your own disgression and how you feel the service was as well.
As for the larger package, that prices includes the dress and everything else...so I would only tip on the hair nails portion.

I know not everyone does it that way. I used to be a hair styliest (I am stil licensed) so I go by how things are done in a salon.


----------



## madelyn

So just want to clarify, $10 for a $55 package would be the tip PER PERSON, not divided between the attendants?



jenseib said:


> Right, $10 is a good number for that package. $3 for the knight would be good too. Of course use your own disgression and how you feel the service was as well.
> As for the larger package, that prices includes the dress and everything else...so I would only tip on the hair nails portion.
> 
> I know not everyone does it that way. I used to be a hair styliest (I am stil licensed) so I go by how things are done in a salon.


----------



## jenseib

madelyn said:


> So just want to clarify, $10 for a $55 package would be the tip PER PERSON, not divided between the attendants?



Right. But you can do what you want. it's not written in stone. They used to not be allowed to except tips at all.


----------



## madelyn

OK, thanks. Just want to be prepared to have the right amount of cash in hand and will tip as planned unless things don't go well at all.



jenseib said:


> Right. But you can do what you want. it's not written in stone. They used to not be allowed to except tips at all.


----------



## madelyn

I've been watching some of the Youtube videos that some have posted of their BBB visits. Sometimes it looks like a girl only has 1 person who works on her. If that is the case, do you give that one person the same amount of tip you would have given if another person had helped her, so in my situation $10? Or since they were the only one doing all the work would they get double the tip - $20?



madelyn said:


> OK, thanks. Just want to be prepared to have the right amount of cash in hand and will tip as planned unless things don't go well at all.


----------



## jenseib

madelyn said:


> I've been watching some of the Youtube videos that some have posted of their BBB visits. Sometimes it looks like a girl only has 1 person who works on her. If that is the case, do you give that one person the same amount of tip you would have given if another person had helped her, so in my situation $10? Or since they were the only one doing all the work would they get double the tip - $20?



You can split it giving the hair girl more. like 7 and 3.  But honestly I always have intentions of giving the nail/ make up girl something, but she is gone before it's over and I usually can't remember which girl it was.


----------



## madelyn

So are there 2 attendants or 3 (and sometimes one if they are busy)? I thought before the typical tip would be $10 (20% of services) for EACH girl, so $20 total tip. And I asked if the Boutique were busy and there were only enough attendants to have 1 per girl then would that one person get $10 or $20? Because I thought originally I was planning to tip TWO girls $10 EACH, so a total of $20. So now the impression is that the hair girl does more so should get more tip? Is it best to go in with a bunch of single dollar bills and maybe fives? I was originally going to go in with 2 tens and 3 ones (the ones for the Knight package person). But then you mention a split of 7 and 10. Is that of the $10 tip so is the 20% tip split over more than one person? So is it best to give the nail/make-up girl something right as she finishes up her job b/c once she's done she's gone and probably not coming back?



jenseib said:


> You can split it giving the hair girl more. like 7 and 3.  But honestly I always have intentions of giving the nail/ make up girl something, but she is gone before it's over and I usually can't remember which girl it was.


----------



## KayMouse

Does anyone know if there is a Pocahontas dress for sale in the BBB? My daughter keeps saying she wants to be Pocahontas for hir trip to the BBB, But I want to know if I need to buy the dress before hand. Thanks!


----------



## madelyn

I ended up buying the $50 Rapunzel Wedding Dress from the Disney Store locally. It is a nice dress but it is driving me crazy that all the little flecks of gold get everywhere! Does washing the dress help the problem?


----------



## mom2rtk

madelyn said:


> I ended up buying the $50 Rapunzel Wedding Dress from the Disney Store locally. It is a nice dress but it is driving me crazy that all the little flecks of gold get everywhere! Does washing the dress help the problem?



That's pixiedust, and comes at no additional cost. Wash at your own peril though. I'm sure it would never look the same. Perhaps a good shaking outside? That is, if you can spare the pixiedust.....


----------



## hardingk

KayMouse said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Pocahontas dress for sale in the BBB? My daughter keeps saying she wants to be Pocahontas for hir trip to the BBB, But I want to know if I need to buy the dress before hand. Thanks!



I have never seen one at BBB or DTD, but I know the Disneystore.com sells one with accessories!


----------



## mom2rtk

KayMouse said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Pocahontas dress for sale in the BBB? My daughter keeps saying she wants to be Pocahontas for hir trip to the BBB, But I want to know if I need to buy the dress before hand. Thanks!



Try Ebay. The Disney store will have them online at Halloween, but don't know if that works for you. In the parks, Animal Kingdom is the place to find one.


----------



## policycobb

I feel awful.  My DD's first time at the BBB the Fairy God Mother in Training told me they weren't allowed to accept tips.  She has been three times since and I have never offered again.  I'll be sure to tip this year.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Already planning for 18 months out.  

Basic question...Are we going to be out of luck?  

I know that those onsite can make reservations to BBB 180 days before the first day of their stay.  However, we're staying offsite, so we won't be able to make reservations until 180 days before the actual date.  

We want to do BBB for my DGD's 5th birthday.

She was born on 10/31/2008. 

Which is Halloween.

I'm just afraid that Halloween 2013 will be completely booked by the time we can make our reservations.

Will we get in?  Doesn't matter if it's DD Disney or MK..in fact I think we'd prefer DD Disney.


----------



## jenseib

LadyBeBop said:


> Already planning for 18 months out.
> 
> Basic question...Are we going to be out of luck?
> 
> I know that those onsite can make reservations to BBB 180 days before the first day of their stay.  However, we're staying offsite, so we won't be able to make reservations until 180 days before the actual date.
> 
> We want to do BBB for my DGD's 5th birthday.
> 
> She was born on 10/31/2008.
> 
> Which is Halloween.
> 
> I'm just afraid that Halloween 2013 will be completely booked by the time we can make our reservations.
> 
> Will we get in?  Doesn't matter if it's DD Disney or MK..in fact I think we'd prefer DD Disney.



It might not be first thing...but you should have no problem getting in


----------



## chicagoshannon

LadyBeBop said:


> Already planning for 18 months out.
> 
> Basic question...Are we going to be out of luck?
> 
> I know that those onsite can make reservations to BBB 180 days before the first day of their stay.  However, we're staying offsite, so we won't be able to make reservations until 180 days before the actual date.
> 
> We want to do BBB for my DGD's 5th birthday.
> 
> She was born on 10/31/2008.
> 
> Which is Halloween.
> 
> I'm just afraid that Halloween 2013 will be completely booked by the time we can make our reservations.
> 
> Will we get in?  Doesn't matter if it's DD Disney or MK..in fact I think we'd prefer DD Disney.



We're staying off site.  We called right at 180 days and had no problem getting the first appointment of the day.

We were there yesterday and got lots of attention from the photo pass photographer since dd was first.  She chose the hairdo with the hair(pink).  There was a little girl next to her that got the one with the bun and mini tiara. Bathe little girl started about 5 minutes after dd and was done 5minutes before her.  I'd say it took 20 minutes and dd's style took 30.

We were then able to walk right next store and get pictures done.  We were standing at the Fantasy land rope at about 10 minutes to 9.  

FYI if it is your first park day and you need to get an autograph book they sell them right at BBB.


----------



## Gorechick

My DD and DS are dressing up for the CRT breakfast before park opening. Do you think we'll be able to get a photo op at BBB early? I pre-ordered Photopass and am upgrading at the parks. I know preference is for guests getting made over that day. We're doing BBB at DTD on a different day without the costumes they'll have on for CRT.


----------



## jenseib

Gorechick said:


> My DD and DS are dressing up for the CRT breakfast before park opening. Do you think we'll be able to get a photo op at BBB early? I pre-ordered Photopass and am upgrading at the parks. I know preference is for guests getting made over that day. We're doing BBB at DTD on a different day without the costumes they'll have on for CRT.



The photoshoot is at Castle Couture. They used to do people who didn't do BBB only if they had an opening of time with no one waiting. I don't know if they still do that anymore. I haven't heard of anyone getting it done since they moved to this location a few years ago.

Have you checked to be sure you can upgrade the preorder? I think this is a whole seperate thing you buy at the parks.


----------



## Disney Khi

madelyn said:


> I ended up buying the $50 Rapunzel Wedding Dress from the Disney Store locally. It is a nice dress but it is driving me crazy that all the little flecks of gold get everywhere! Does washing the dress help the problem?



DD tried on this dress at our Disney Store and I noticed all the glitter coming off, so I asked the CM there about it. She said that they put extra glitter on the dresses at the factory to make sure it doesn't come off in transit. She said to take it outside and shake it really well, and it would be fine. She said they had customers who bought it to take to WDW, and they did it before their trip, and it worked out fine. I haven't personally tried it, but that was their recommendation. HTH!


----------



## jjl181

jenseib said:


> The photoshoot is at Castle Couture. They used to do people who didn't do BBB only if they had an opening of time with no one waiting. I don't know if they still do that anymore. I haven't heard of anyone getting it done since they moved to this location a few years ago.
> 
> Have you checked to be sure you can upgrade the preorder? I think this is a whole seperate thing you buy at the parks.



You can upgrade the pre-order, the only difference is your total still has to be $199. So if you upgrade, you don't save the money that you originally did by purchasing in advance


----------



## MarriedToAPrince

Does anyone have pictures of the current dresses at the BBB?  We are headed there in August and I was just curious what they had now.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

chicagoshannon said:


> We're staying off site.  We called right at 180 days and had no problem getting the first appointment of the day.
> 
> We were there yesterday and got lots of attention from the photo pass photographer since dd was first.  She chose the hairdo with the hair(pink).  There was a little girl next to her that got the one with the bun and mini tiara. Bathe little girl started about 5 minutes after dd and was done 5minutes before her.  I'd say it took 20 minutes and dd's style took 30.
> 
> We were then able to walk right next store and get pictures done.  We were standing at the Fantasy land rope at about 10 minutes to 9.
> 
> FYI if it is your first park day and you need to get an autograph book they sell them right at BBB.



Awesome!!! Did you get the middle package??? Our reservation is for 8 am, but I think that day might be the day we have to meet Rapunzel  so we will have to trek back down Main Street. Sooo excited to be there in 2 weeks!!! Did you see any info about the courtyard package???


----------



## 2goofykiddos

But the Castle Couture shoot will still be on the regular photopass (not upgraded) if you've already purchased it, right???


----------



## atmail35

madelyn said:


> So just want to clarify, $10 for a $55 package would be the tip PER PERSON, not divided between the attendants?





jenseib said:


> Right. But you can do what you want. it's not written in stone. They used to not be allowed to except tips at all.





madelyn said:


> So are there 2 attendants or 3 (and sometimes one if they are busy)? I thought before the typical tip would be $10 (20% of services) for EACH girl, so $20 total tip. And I asked if the Boutique were busy and there were only enough attendants to have 1 per girl then would that one person get $10 or $20? Because I thought originally I was planning to tip TWO girls $10 EACH, so a total of $20. So now the impression is that the hair girl does more so should get more tip? Is it best to go in with a bunch of single dollar bills and maybe fives? I was originally going to go in with 2 tens and 3 ones (the ones for the Knight package person). But then you mention a split of 7 and 10. Is that of the $10 tip so is the 20% tip split over more than one person? So is it best to give the nail/make-up girl something right as she finishes up her job b/c once she's done she's gone and probably not coming back?



I'm surprised that PPs mentioned tipping would be $10 *per person *on a $55 package, you are getting $55 in services from 2 people, so wouldn't you split the tip of $10 (approx 20%) between the two people?  Maybe 70%/30% or 60%/40% if one person did more.  But a $20 tip is 36%, which seems high.

If I went to the nail salon and got a mani/pedi and two people did it I usually tip 15-20% on the cost of the invididual service to the person who did the work. So if the pedi is $50 I tip her $10 and if the mani is $20, I tip $4.

Am I off base here?  I'm just trying to figure out what makes sense and $20 seems high to me.


----------



## ladeeesquire

atmail35 said:


> I'm surprised that PPs mentioned tipping would be $10 *per person *on a $55 package, you are getting $55 in services from 2 people, so wouldn't you split the tip of $10 (approx 20%) between the two people?  Maybe 70%/30% or 60%/40% if one person did more.  But a $20 tip is 36%, which seems high.
> 
> If I went to the nail salon and got a mani/pedi and two people did it I usually tip 15-20% on the cost of the invididual service to the person who did the work. So if the pedi is $50 I tip her $10 and if the mani is $20, I tip $4.
> 
> Am I off base here?  I'm just trying to figure out what makes sense and $20 seems high to me.



I agree. And, I'm not sure what the normal procedure is but we were there in feb, did the top package and only had one stylist.  I gave the girl a $10 tip I believe. Actually, she seemed a bit surprised. I got the impresion they don't get a lot of tips but I could have misread that.


----------



## jenseib

atmail35 said:


> I'm surprised that PPs mentioned tipping would be $10 *per person *on a $55 package, you are getting $55 in services from 2 people, so wouldn't you split the tip of $10 (approx 20%) between the two people?  Maybe 70%/30% or 60%/40% if one person did more.  But a $20 tip is 36%, which seems high.
> 
> If I went to the nail salon and got a mani/pedi and two people did it I usually tip 15-20% on the cost of the invididual service to the person who did the work. So if the pedi is $50 I tip her $10 and if the mani is $20, I tip $4.
> 
> Am I off base here?  I'm just trying to figure out what makes sense and $20 seems high to me.



Thats pretty much what I said.  It's totally up to you.


----------



## nannye

MarriedToAPrince said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the current dresses at the BBB?  We are headed there in August and I was just curious what they had now.



If you search bacck in this thread a while like a year or so lol You will see pictures of the dresses offered. I have been hoping for NEW dresses from then but it seems there hasn't been yet.


----------



## nannye

nannye said:


> If you search bacck in this thread a while like a year or so lol You will see pictures of the dresses offered. I have been hoping for NEW dresses from then but it seems there hasn't been yet.



actually come to think of it, I think I remember reposting the link not too too long ago a couple months maybe so start here and just keep going back. I think it was around page 140 or 150 but i dont know for sure.


----------



## Gorechick

My B/G twins are doing BBB at DTD and I'm planning on having my daughter get the pop princess or diva hairdo. I was thinking of having them wear their Tinkerbell and Peter Pan outfits for the photoshoot. What do you think?

P.S. Can anyone going to BBB soon mail me a brochure? PM me for info.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Does anyone know what is the largest shoe size for flip flops the BBB store sells?
DD11 likes them but her foot is a size 5.  I am wondering if the only go up to a kids size 2/3?


----------



## jenseib

ADisneyQueen said:


> Does anyone know what is the largest shoe size for flip flops the BBB store sells?
> DD11 likes them but her foot is a size 5.  I am wondering if the only go up to a kids size 2/3?



I'm pretty sure they are smaller sizes. See if you can find a pair before you go. I don't even think shoes are included in the package anymore.


----------



## jenseib

Gorechick said:


> My B/G twins are doing BBB at DTD and I'm planning on having my daughter get the pop princess or diva hairdo. I was thinking of having them wear their Tinkerbell and Peter Pan outfits for the photoshoot. What do you think?
> 
> P.S. Can anyone going to BBB soon mail me a brochure? PM me for info.



The brochures are personalized with the childs name. I'm not sure if you can get extra...doesn't hurt to ask. But there should be a picture of it around here somewhere or google it.


----------



## navywifetill2002

ADisneyQueen said:


> Does anyone know what is the largest shoe size for flip flops the BBB store sells?
> DD11 likes them but her foot is a size 5.  I am wondering if the only go up to a kids size 2/3?



Someone on one of the DisBoards said if your DD needed a size that is not usually available to let the BBB know ahead of time and they sometimes have something in other areas of the park they can get if they have notice.  This was actually talking about a costume for a bigger sized girl but I'm sure they could do the same thing if the shoes are available elsewhere in the park.


----------



## jenseib

I don't think they go up to that size though in flip flops...It would be an adult looking one most likely.


----------



## Bluesstarz

IF we made reservations and I need to check on the time, can I just call?


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Yes, just call and they can look it up. I lost my ressie number and called. They found it no problem.


----------



## annmarieda

I just saw the new Merida dresses at the Disney store.  Dd was so excited about the idea of a Merida dress, but she didn't like the two options  I think they are very pretty, but they are both long sleeved....  I expected they would be.  I guess what disappoints me most is that this indicates my dd is getting picky :


----------



## mama22

Are there many older girls, ages 11 to 12 seen at BBB? My DD would like to try it but not sure if it is all younger girls or a mix of ages seen inside.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

I'm wondering about the ages, too.  My dd11 wants to go and I am still trying to get her an appt.


----------



## mom2rtk

mama22 said:


> Are there many older girls, ages 11 to 12 seen at BBB? My DD would like to try it but not sure if it is all younger girls or a mix of ages seen inside.



Not a lot. But my 11 year old daughter and her 11 year old friend went last year and had a ball. It really depends on the child at that age. It helped that we let them pick their own style... 






IMG_8062 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## ejrj

My daughter tried on the Merida dress over the weekend too. I wanted her to love it as she has curly red hair and blue eyes...neither of us did though  It didn't fit her anywhere near as well as some of the others and of course, it is long sleeve which for our trip in September is not at all practical.


----------



## AeroKU

We got the Belle dress for my daughter at Castle Couture in 2010 and I think it was about $60.  The dress is still in great shape after 2 years and I think the cost was totally worth it.  My question is, can you buy the same stuff that they sell at Castle Couture in WDW somewhere online.  I've looked at the dresses at disneystore.com, but they are a lot cheaper in price and they don't look the same as the one we have.  Should I just wait and get one at CC when we go in November?


----------



## mom2rtk

AeroKU said:


> We got the Belle dress for my daughter at Castle Couture in 2010 and I think it was about $60.  The dress is still in great shape after 2 years and I think the cost was totally worth it.  My question is, can you buy the same stuff that they sell at Castle Couture in WDW somewhere online.  I've looked at the dresses at disneystore.com, but they are a lot cheaper in price and they don't look the same as the one we have.  Should I just wait and get one at CC when we go in November?



I think the Disney Parks dresses are the same all around WDW. They are also probably the same ones sold in the PARKS section of disneystore.com, which would indeed be different fromthe non-parks merchandise on that site.


----------



## AeroKU

mom2rtk said:


> I think the Disney Parks dresses are the same all around WDW. They are also probably the same ones sold in the PARKS section of disneystore.com, which would indeed be different fromthe non-parks merchandise on that site.



I'm not seeing any costume dresses in the PARKS section of disneystore.com, just a few nightgowns.  Is this dress (from disneystore.com) the same that you would get at Castle Couture?


----------



## mom2rtk

AeroKU said:


> I'm not seeing any costume dresses in the PARKS section of disneystore.com, just a few nightgowns.  Is this dress (from disneystore.com) the same that you would get at Castle Couture?
> 
> http://cdn.s7.disneystore.com/is/image/DisneyShopping/2826041405021?$mercdetail$[/img



I don't know if that's it or not. We bring our own, so I don't look that closely. I do know I have seen Parks costumes in the store before. I really hate how stuff is on and off that site so much. It took me forever to catch the scrapbook I wanted to order in stock during a free shipping deal.


----------



## mama22

mom2rtk said:


> Not a lot. But my 11 year old daughter and her 11 year old friend went last year and had a ball. It really depends on the child at that age. It helped that we let them pick their own style...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is what I thought. Going with a friend would help. She is almost 12 and looks older, so I am not sure she would enjoy the experience. Ironically, she probably would not care in a few years, but at 12, you care about these things.


----------



## Gorechick

I think the dresses in the parks and at BBB/World of Disney are more elaborate than the ones you get from Disneystore.com, hence the higher price tag. I purchased 3 on sale from DS.com and am very happy with the quality for the price.


----------



## RyMacJ

I have several questions for BBB experts 

We will be going next May, and my DDs will be 5 and 3 (one month from being 4). What is a good time to go to BBB? If they wear the princess dresses, do small children generally fare well wearing them in the parks all day? I would think it might get uncomfortable. Not to mention those little high heels. Do little girls walk around in those all day?

We'll be going to Akershus for dinner one night, so I'd really love for them to get to do BBB before that...but I don't know how long before to do it. I'd like them to go the BBB in the castle, because DD4 is adament she wants to go in the castle. But, I've decided to go with Akershus instead of CRT for our princess meal, because I've read character interaction is better and CRT will be two credits. 

I'd love to do BBB first thing in the morning, before rope drop. That way we wouldn't have to rush to our ADR in Epcot. Which is why I want to know if is a good idea for them to wear the dresses all day or if they will tire of them and fuss to take them off.

Okay, I'm rambling. Sorry. And it's not like I don't have almost 6 months before I book, but I'm being a little OCD about this trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

RyMacJ said:


> I have several questions for BBB experts
> 
> We will be going next May, and my DDs will be 5 and 3 (one month from being 4). What is a good time to go to BBB? If they wear the princess dresses, do small children generally fare well wearing them in the parks all day? I would think it might get uncomfortable. Not to mention those little high heels. Do little girls walk around in those all day?
> 
> We'll be going to Akershus for dinner one night, so I'd really love for them to get to do BBB before that...but I don't know how long before to do it. I'd like them to go the BBB in the castle, because DD4 is adament she wants to go in the castle. But, I've decided to go with Akershus instead of CRT for our princess meal, because I've read character interaction is better and CRT will be two credits.
> 
> I'd love to do BBB first thing in the morning, before rope drop. That way we wouldn't have to rush to our ADR in Epcot. Which is why I want to know if is a good idea for them to wear the dresses all day or if they will tire of them and fuss to take them off.
> 
> Okay, I'm rambling. Sorry. And it's not like I don't have almost 6 months before I book, but I'm being a little OCD about this trip!



1) First thing in the morning is best. You get early park entry and they are less likely to run behind.

2) In May I would expect those dresses to be VERY hot. Bring a change of clothes and change when they are ready. Or put the dresses on over a white tank top or camisole and shorts so you can take it off on the spot when they're ready.

3) Same with the shoes. They look SO pretty in the photos, but won't be comfy around the parks all day. 

4) Honestly, if you can swing it, I'd do CRT. All the character meals are more rushed than ever before and you can get good and bad character interaction at either place. But if they've never eaten in the castle, it's something they should do at least once. And it's certainly a lot more convenient not to have to switch parks. Do the early BBB, play in Fantasyland when it opens, take TONS of photos out in front of the castle, do the photo shoot at Castle Counture, then have an early lunch at the castle. If they want to change, let them change (you know.... after the photos! )


----------



## atmail35

We just did BBB at Downtown Disney and then went to Epcot for Akershus.  I did it that way because I could not get a reservation at MK.  It worked out great.  We had a 9:30 BBB appt. and a late lunch.  There weren't a ton of other girls at Epcot with the BBB "do" so a lot of people commented to DD on how pretty she looked, mostly because she was one of only a few.

We were there in May and it was 90 degrees and very hot.  DD wore a dress from 8:30 (insisted she wear it on the bus to DTD) until about 2:30.  Her hair held up fabulous though.  but bring a top with buttons or a decent sized head opening. . She wore silver ballet flat type shoes, but got a blister and changed.  Most long dresses you can't see the shoes.

We have eaten at CRT before, so it actually made sense.  I thought the whole character experience at Akershus this year was more rushed than CRT was last year.  Chef Mickey also was very rushed.  I personally thought the food at CRT was better.

Also EPCOT had a ton of princesses in the WS ...Aurora, Jasmine, Snow White, Belle in her "country" (blue and white dress), Mulan.  The lines weren't too bad, seemed easier than say Tiana at MK.


----------



## atmail35

Tips...I ended up giving $10 tip to the main hair person (did the $50 pkg) as the makeup girl ran off and i could not figure out who did it.  She seemed surprised and appreciative.  She had to put it in an envelope with I think her and DDs name on it and she and DD took it over to a box and dropped it in, and asked DD to make a wish. I wonder if they then split the tips?

FWIW, I didn't really see this procedure with any one else, so I'm not sure if everyone tipped.


----------



## ejrj

"Ironically, she probably would not care in a few years, but at 12, you care about these things"

Isn't that the truth!!


----------



## annmarieda

ejrj said:


> My daughter tried on the Merida dress over the weekend too. I wanted her to love it as she has curly red hair and blue eyes...neither of us did though  It didn't fit her anywhere near as well as some of the others and of course, it is long sleeve which for our trip in September is not at all practical.



Our next trip is in September too (the end and begining of October) so I agree... long sleeve is sadly probably not practical.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Not a lot. But my 11 year old daughter and her 11 year old friend went last year and had a ball. It really depends on the child at that age. It helped that we let them pick their own style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8062 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



LOVE it!!!!



AeroKU said:


> I'm not seeing any costume dresses in the PARKS section of disneystore.com, just a few nightgowns.  Is this dress (from disneystore.com) the same that you would get at Castle Couture?



I don't think that is the disney park one.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

For those of you who have gone in the summer, will the makeup come off in the heat from sweating?  I'm not worried about he hair, but concerned the make up will not last the day.
Also, does anyone know where I can find a cute Disney cotton dress or shorts/shirt outfit for dd to wear instead of a princess dress?  Size 10/12.


----------



## jenseib

ADisneyQueen said:


> For those of you who have gone in the summer, will the makeup come off in the heat from sweating?  I'm not worried about he hair, but concerned the make up will not last the day.
> Also, does anyone know where I can find a cute Disney cotton dress or shorts/shirt outfit for dd to wear instead of a princess dress?  Size 10/12.



Check Walmart. They often have disney themed clothing


----------



## akclayton

ADisneyQueen said:


> For those of you who have gone in the summer, will the makeup come off in the heat from sweating?  I'm not worried about he hair, but concerned the make up will not last the day.
> Also, does anyone know where I can find a cute Disney cotton dress or shorts/shirt outfit for dd to wear instead of a princess dress?  Size 10/12.


Wal Mart has had a lot of Disney Clothing here lately. If you spray hair spray over the face, the makeup will stay on a lot longer.


----------



## Funfire240

ADisneyQueen said:


> For those of you who have gone in the summer, will the makeup come off in the heat from sweating?  I'm not worried about he hair, but concerned the make up will not last the day.
> Also, does anyone know where I can find a cute Disney cotton dress or shorts/shirt outfit for dd to wear instead of a princess dress?  Size 10/12.



In September DD's came off a bit but we just touched it up with the make up in the pallette that you are given. (granted we had an 8:30 a.m. appt. so I knew it wouldn't last all day either)


----------



## RyMacJ

Thanks for the advice. I may end up opting to do CRT, but like the other poster said too, I've recently learned about all the princesses in Epcot. This can't be easy, can it? 

I suppose I will have to drag DH into an Disney planning session soon and see what he thinks.


----------



## ScotsMinnie

Does anyone have pictures of the new package.  Would love to see what the new hairstyle is and what the outfit looks like.
Thanks


----------



## nobellybutton

My DD 4 has an appointment on July 31 in the am she's super excited, but I also read about the new package price @$89 called the Courtyard pkg, but when I called they said its not available and they are not sure when it will be available. Yet I've seen elsewhere that people were able to "book" that package.. Has anyone recently gone and was able to see, or even get that package? It supposedly includes a tshirt & tutu, of course the "princess makeover", and it's has an exclusive "hairdo". Any pics would be great!


----------



## Sunshinepixie27

Hello all!  Jumping on here to inquire about the new package as well.  We will be there in October and I would love to see pics of the new package before I book this as a surprise for DD 7.  We have friends that are going to be there at the same time and I thought it would be the greatest surprise if the girls met at BBB and got glammed up together.


----------



## MarriedToAPrince

Where can I find pics of the current dress at BBB.


----------



## capturedfairy

The new package, as I really want to see this package, I think is only for the Fantasy cruise BBB Am i right????

If not, please correct me, i hope they do have it at WDW because my DD does not want to wear her princesses dresses. , and this would be a great option.

Please if you have done this new pakage please post.


----------



## jenseib

capturedfairy said:


> The new package, as I really want to see this package, I think is only for the Fantasy cruise BBB Am i right????
> 
> If not, please correct me, i hope they do have it at WDW because my DD does not want to wear her princesses dresses. , and this would be a great option.
> 
> Please if you have done this new pakage please post.



no it was listed for WDW


----------



## ADisneyQueen

I'm so excited right now!  I've been calling for a few weeks trying to get dd an appt. at BBB in MK and they are always booked solid for the whole week we'll be there.  Well, today I got an appt. for our first day there at 9:50am!  
  DD will be so thrilled when she comes home from school.


----------



## lauralarissa

Has anyone used Little Dress Up Shop before? She seems to have nice dresses that are cheaper and washable and NOT itchy


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

capturedfairy said:


> The new package, as I really want to see this package, I think is only for the Fantasy cruise BBB Am i right????
> 
> If not, please correct me, i hope they do have it at WDW because my DD does not want to wear her princesses dresses. , and this would be a great option.
> 
> Please if you have done this new pakage please post.



I don't have pictures of the new package, but it includes a t-shirt and tutu and the hairstyle is twists in the front with a high ponytail and clip in hair extensions (which are ridiculously easy to remove if she doesn't want to keep them in)


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

It looks like there's a lot of confusion regarding tipping. It's lovely and appreciated if you do, but not at all a requirement. Typically people tip $5-$20 although it's been as low as, well, nothing and as high as $50. (yes, even for the $54 package) Keep in mind that the BBB isn't a salon. It's a school for fairy godmothers lol. Some FGiT's are licensed stylists, but the majority are only licensed in hairbraiding and trained to do only the styles offered. It's about the experience, not the hair.

Also, Don't stress over how to split it between the FGiT doing your princesses hair and the FGiT doing her makeup (if there even ARE two, sometimes it's just not possible) It's all pooled together and they split it at the end of the week.


----------



## capturedfairy

JaneyGrrrl said:


> I don't have pictures of the new package, but it includes a t-shirt and tutu and the hairstyle is twists in the front with a high ponytail and clip in hair extensions (which are ridiculously easy to remove if she doesn't want to keep them in)





Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Can anyone tell me about summer and the costumes-specifically if the girls really wear the costume for the day in the summer heat?  I'm thinking not.  My dd is going back and forth between wearing a costume and just wearing a sundress.  I don't want her to feel out of place if everyone else is dressed up but those dresses are made of polyester and would be hot in June!


----------



## jenseib

JaneyGrrrl said:


> I don't have pictures of the new package, but it includes a t-shirt and tutu and the hairstyle is twists in the front with a high ponytail and clip in hair extensions (which are ridiculously easy to remove if she doesn't want to keep them in)



I wonder if we can get the style without the tutu...we like our own costumes, but that style sounds great.


----------



## mom2rtk

ADisneyQueen said:


> Can anyone tell me about summer and the costumes-specifically if the girls really wear the costume for the day in the summer heat?  I'm thinking not.  My dd is going back and forth between wearing a costume and just wearing a sundress.  I don't want her to feel out of place if everyone else is dressed up but those dresses are made of polyester and would be hot in June!



Some girls do, but I honestly don't see how. I'd get your photos, let her change, then put the costume back on if you eat at the castle or over at Akershus.


----------



## EmmaMommy

Has anyone seen if they have a Merida dress at the BBB and if so any pictures? DD4 wants to be her when we go in Sept.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Can I get the pictures taken in the studio w/o photo pass or $189 package?  Is there a price list or some info online?


----------



## 2goofykiddos

There was no Merida dress at the Castle BB, but I did see it at the kiosk next to Merida's M&G.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nobellybutton

I saw the Merida costume @disney store & have avail online too.


----------



## disneynutsss

JaneyGrrrl said:


> I don't have pictures of the new package, but it includes a t-shirt and tutu and the hairstyle is twists in the front with a high ponytail and clip in hair extensions (which are ridiculously easy to remove if she doesn't want to keep them in)



this sounds exactly like a video i watched on youtube with my niece last night when looking up BBB.  this video was from disneyland and i think they called it something like the rockstar look.  


ooh, found it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEeUZpjLoSM


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

disneynutsss said:


> this sounds exactly like a video i watched on youtube with my niece last night when looking up BBB.  this video was from disneyland and i think they called it something like the rockstar look.
> 
> 
> ooh, found it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEeUZpjLoSM



Yep, that's the one (only slightly different...very slightly) Good find!


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

ADisneyQueen said:


> Can I get the pictures taken in the studio w/o photo pass or $189 package?  Is there a price list or some info online?



You can add the studio photos to ANY makeover package for $29.95. I can't speak highly enough for the photopass though. Please do your homework before you go. The photopass, if you take the time and actually stop at all the photographers will be the best money you EVER spent. The best souvenier ever


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

jenseib said:


> I wonder if we can get the style without the tutu...we like our own costumes, but that style sounds great.



As of right now, no. The hairstyle, tutu and t-shirt ARE the package. It's cheaper that the castle package because of the cost of the hair accessories. All the other hairstyles include around $23 worth of hair accessories. The cost of the new hairstyles accessories is only $7, so there are no substitutions. Things may change, though, they always seem to.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Ok, so I have the photopass card registered now (it was with my ME info packet).  Do I just take it to the photo studio and then I can order the pics later?


----------



## JCH

Quick question about BBB. I have no kids, so no idea about it.  

My friend's niece is 4, and they want to get her hair done, but not the makeup, in the castle when they come down in mid-June.  I asked my friend if she has reservations, and she swears the CM told her she didn't need them and they would just "do a quick bun" for cheap with no ressie....

Does this sound right to anyone???  

My thought was, well, then wouldn't everyone be lined up to do a cheap bun in the castle? I told her to call back and ask another CM, but I figure the dis will know!


----------



## mom2rtk

JCH said:


> Quick question about BBB. I have no kids, so no idea about it.
> 
> My friend's niece is 4, and they want to get her hair done, but not the makeup, in the castle when they come down in mid-June.  I asked my friend if she has reservations, and she swears the CM told her she didn't need them and they would just "do a quick bun" for cheap with no ressie....
> 
> Does this sound right to anyone???
> 
> My thought was, well, then wouldn't everyone be lined up to do a cheap bun in the castle? I told her to call back and ask another CM, but I figure the dis will know!



They'll give her a quick sprinkling of pixie dust in her hair for free with no appt, but I'd be shocked to see them style her hair for nothing with no appt.


----------



## JCH

mom2rtk said:


> They'll give her a quick sprinkling of pixie dust in her hair for free with no appt, but I'd be shocked to see them style her hair for nothing with no appt.



Thanks for confirming.   It didn't seem logical that there would be tons of threads on here about people not being able to get appointments months out if they do the hair with no reservation.


----------



## jenseib

No. She can make an appointment and ask for no make up, but it won't be any cheaper.


----------



## capturedfairy

booked the new package tonight for DD in July. hope we see some pics before! can not wait


Courtyard Package includes exclusive Courtyard hairstyling, shimmering makeup, nail polish, face gem, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique t-shirt, trendy tutu, princess sash and princess cinch bag$89.95 plus tax


----------



## MCLx3

Hi All,
I am new to the boards as I just registered.  We are heading to Disney World in July and we have an appointment @ BBB.

Is there a place I can find what the current dresses are and the prices? 

WE are trying to decide if we want to bring our own or go all out...  Any thoughts?  

Thank you so much in advance... 

Megan Berger


----------



## DsnyMama

Just booked the Crown Package for my DD on December 3rd at 10:20 am!  Having lunch at CRT after and dinner at 1900 Park Fare!  Definitely the perfect princess day!


----------



## capturedfairy

MCLx3 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the boards as I just registered.  We are heading to Disney World in July and we have an appointment @ BBB.
> 
> Is there a place I can find what the current dresses are and the prices?
> 
> WE are trying to decide if we want to bring our own or go all out...  Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance...
> 
> Megan Berger



 Welcome Megan. The dresses are the same as the first page of this thread.

The dress only prices are usually from 49.99-59.99 each,

Its always cheaper to bring your own. You can buy them on Ebay, Disney store(now are on sale), and your DD will be beautiful. Now, you can just buy the dress there, thats what i do, or take the Castle package that brings the accesories as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sunshinepixie27

Still no pics of the Courtyard package?  I kinda wanted to see it before I booked for DD.


----------



## dimndgal1

JaneyGrrrl said:


> I don't have pictures of the new package, but it includes a t-shirt and tutu and the hairstyle is twists in the front with a high ponytail and clip in hair extensions (which are ridiculously easy to remove if she doesn't want to keep them in)



I am having trouble with the video another poster linked for some reason

Is it simliar to this:
http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/media/color_cue_front_web.jpg
or
http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/media/thatsawrap_front_web.jpg


Because I'll be honest, DD would LOVE something like that


----------



## Sunshinepixie27

dimndgal1 said:


> I am having trouble with the video another poster linked for some reason
> 
> Is it simliar to this:
> http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/media/color_cue_front_web.jpg
> or
> http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/media/thatsawrap_front_web.jpg
> 
> 
> Because I'll be honest, DD would LOVE something like that



Thank you for the pics!  Now I have a better idea of it.  Not sure my DD would like the hair style.  She is a bit traditional when it comes to getting gussied up.


----------



## capturedfairy

Curious about the tutus???? a friend just posted some pics of the windows at BBB, with girls tutus set. If I figure how to post i will post them for you.


----------



## bushdianee

I was just there and ended buying the tutu and Cinderella t-shirt for DNiece6. It cost the same a the dresses she was looking at. The shirt was $29.95  the tutu $34.95. She tried on the green Ariel dress and said it was too itchy, did she HAVE to get a dress. she ended up getting the Cinderella tutu because that was the only we could find a nice shirt to go with it. The shirt is white and has cindy on the front with a piece of light blue netting for her dress. She got so many compliments and was very comfortable. In fact she wore it again for the trip home. I did have her put a pair of white shorts on under the skirt. there were a several shirts with multiple princesss on them but the Cinderella one was a perfect match with the tutu.


----------



## dimndgal1

Sunshinepixie27 said:


> Thank you for the pics!  Now I have a better idea of it.  Not sure my DD would like the hair style.  She is a bit traditional when it comes to getting gussied up.



I am not sure if those are the pics - I just can't open the video someone posted on the previous page, but I saw hairstyles like this at the Disney 365 salon at Disneyland a couple years ago.

Just don't want to get people thinking this is it until someone can confirm!


----------



## capturedfairy

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jacksmom

capturedfairy said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Are these the choices for the Courtyard Pkg?


----------



## capturedfairy

jacksmom said:


> Are these the choices for the Courtyard Pkg?





In an other forum I go to, they were saying you had these choices, and there some alike. But I am NOT sure yet, I would love to see pics of someone that actually have done it.


----------



## jacksmom

Thanks! Me to!


----------



## jenseib

dimndgal1 said:


> I am having trouble with the video another poster linked for some reason
> 
> Is it simliar to this:
> http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/media/color_cue_front_web.jpg
> or
> http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/media/thatsawrap_front_web.jpg
> 
> 
> Because I'll be honest, DD would LOVE something like that



I loke the style, but I wonder if you HAVE to get the tutu, as we sure don't want that. We'll be bringing our own dress.


----------



## Groomer Gal

Hi All! 

Maybe this has already been answered so excuse me...but...how do you all pack your dresses when you bring them? 
We bought our twin DD dresses at the Disney Store a while back when they were on sale...plus they are soooooo indecisive I knew it would be a heck of a lot easier doing it this way rather than at BBB when they only have so much time! LOL 

Just curious how you all keep them looking nice while having to pack and travel with them??? Thanks !


----------



## hardingk

Groomer Gal said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Maybe this has already been answered so excuse me...but...how do you all pack your dresses when you bring them?
> We bought our twin DD dresses at the Disney Store a while back when they were on sale...plus they are soooooo indecisive I knew it would be a heck of a lot easier doing it this way rather than at BBB when they only have so much time! LOL
> 
> Just curious how you all keep them looking nice while having to pack and travel with them??? Thanks !



I bought the JUMBO sized ziploc bags at Target, 2 1/2 gallons in a red box.  I fold the dresses up and place them in the bag, 1 dress per bag, and press all the air out. They pack very nicely in the suitcase, dont' take up much room and most importantly...DON'T GET SPARKLES EVERYWHERE!!! Its the accessories that are harder...crowns, wands etc!!


----------



## Groomer Gal

hardingk said:


> I bought the JUMBO sized ziploc bags at Target, 2 1/2 gallons in a red box.  I fold the dresses up and place them in the bag, 1 dress per bag, and press all the air out. They pack very nicely in the suitcase, dont' take up much room and most importantly...DON'T GET SPARKLES EVERYWHERE!!! Its the accessories that are harder...crowns, wands etc!!



Thank you , thank you! 

YES!!! The dresses are hung up in my closet and every time I moved them...more Sparkles! Finally...I moved things around so they aren't touching anything and don't need to be touched! 
This is exactly the information I was looking for!  plus...that will be easy to toss in our backpack the day we are headed to BBB! 

We are getting the accessories at BBB so that isn't a problem . Don't know if I will need to even worry about packing them to come home....chances are the girls won't be letting them go!


----------



## jenseib

Groomer Gal said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Maybe this has already been answered so excuse me...but...how do you all pack your dresses when you bring them?
> We bought our twin DD dresses at the Disney Store a while back when they were on sale...plus they are soooooo indecisive I knew it would be a heck of a lot easier doing it this way rather than at BBB when they only have so much time! LOL
> 
> Just curious how you all keep them looking nice while having to pack and travel with them??? Thanks !



Gallon (or 2 gallon) and squish all into the bag. When you arrive, you pull them out to hang and they usually fluff pretty well. If not hang them in the bathroom with a hot shower. We actaully carry them to the parks this way too


----------



## Funfire240

Groomer Gal said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Maybe this has already been answered so excuse me...but...how do you all pack your dresses when you bring them?
> We bought our twin DD dresses at the Disney Store a while back when they were on sale...plus they are soooooo indecisive I knew it would be a heck of a lot easier doing it this way rather than at BBB when they only have so much time! LOL
> 
> Just curious how you all keep them looking nice while having to pack and travel with them??? Thanks !



DD packed all of her dresses last year (I think 5 or 6 of them at the time) plus shoes, tiaras, etc in her own little Minnie suitcase.  Of course we drove down so the extra suitcase wasn't ab ig deal for us - I know it's different if you're flying.  We just folded the dresses and then hung them up once we arrived and they were perfectly fine - and the sparkles stayed contained to her suitcase!


----------



## QVCshopper

I would also love to see the Courtyard pictures. Weird that no one has gone yet. We are going next week, so I'll post if we don't have any by then.


----------



## Rapunzel Mommy

QVCshopper said:


> I would also love to see the Courtyard pictures. Weird that no one has gone yet. We are going next week, so I'll post if we don't have any by then.[/QU
> 
> Our appointment is July 1st and I plan on taking tons of pictures.  Hopefully someone will post something by then.


----------



## casper_jj11

MCLx3 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the boards as I just registered.  We are heading to Disney World in July and we have an appointment @ BBB.
> 
> Is there a place I can find what the current dresses are and the prices?
> 
> WE are trying to decide if we want to bring our own or go all out...  Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance...
> 
> Megan Berger





capturedfairy said:


> Welcome Megan. The dresses are the same as the first page of this thread.
> 
> The dress only prices are usually from 49.99-59.99 each,
> 
> :



Actually, I don't think that's right. We were there a few weeks ago. The dresses are very different than on the first page. Belle for sure is different. I looked everywhere at WDW for that dress and found two size 2/3 at DTD bu tother than that, the 'new and improved' Belle dress was all that could be found. Think Walmart halloween quality dress. Those working in the store raved about how comfortable and soft it was for the girls. All I could think was how tacky it looked. But low and behold, after having only size 2/3 available anywhere for Rapunzel (dd's first choice) and the Ariel wedding dress being too scratchy on dd's arms, Belle it was...a s that was the dress she wanted from the beginning anyway. In the end, dd's looked beautiful in it but if you look at it without a child in it, its flat, not fluffy with fake sequins... not impressive at all. The sandals with the flower that go between your toes are also no where to be seen even though they're in two colors on page 1. DD had these last time and loved them. She wore them for two summers after but outgrew them. She wanted another pair but they've gotten rid of them I guess. She chose a pair that was ballerina type with elastic over the top of the foot. All shoes were pretty much the same style now, and different from those on page 1. I should have taken pics of all the dresses when I was there but didn't think of it....


----------



## dimndgal1

QVCshopper said:


> I would also love to see the Courtyard pictures. Weird that no one has gone yet. We are going next week, so I'll post if we don't have any by then.





Rapunzel Mommy said:


> QVCshopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also love to see the Courtyard pictures. Weird that no one has gone yet. We are going next week, so I'll post if we don't have any by then.[/QU
> 
> Our appointment is July 1st and I plan on taking tons of pictures.  Hopefully someone will post something by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going in two weeks, so hopefully I can add to whatever the people going in the next few weeks have.
> 
> Also - EEEK!  Two weeks!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Groomer Gal

Thank you to all who responded to my question! 

Your advice and tips are greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## ruby76

I would love to know what the current Sleeping Beauty dress looks like if anyone has any pictures. I don't really care for the one pictured on page 153 of this thread.

We are going right after Halloween so I'm sure the Disney Store will have a beautiful deluxe costume out for Halloween. I would just like to know what my choices are before I get there!

Rebecca


----------



## hardingk

ruby76 said:


> I would love to know what the current Sleeping Beauty dress looks like if anyone has any pictures. I don't really care for the one pictured on page 153 of this thread.
> 
> We are going right after Halloween so I'm sure the Disney Store will have a beautiful deluxe costume out for Halloween. I would just like to know what my choices are before I get there!
> 
> Rebecca



The Disney Store usually has the new costumes out at the end of August, right around labor day. If that helps any!


----------



## longing4disney

I have managed to book a BBB session at MK for DD in dec at 5pm.  We have a dinner reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 7pm.  Is that sufficient time to do the photo shoot before dinner?   Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## grandmadebby2

QVCshopper said:


> I would also love to see the Courtyard pictures. Weird that no one has gone yet. We are going next week, so I'll post if we don't have any by then.



Someone has posted pictures on page 5 or 6 of the thread about the courtyard package.  Sorry, don't know how to do links but if you search for courtyard it comes up.  This maybe the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2909641&page=5


----------



## ireneryan

longing4disney said:


> I have managed to book a BBB session at MK for DD in dec at 5pm.  We have a dinner reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 7pm.  Is that sufficient time to do the photo shoot before dinner?   Any advise will be appreciated.



I know I have a very similiar question. We have a BBB Castle package at MK for DD at 8AM and a 1030 ADR for Perfectly Princess Tea Party at GF. Is that enough time?


----------



## mom2rtk

longing4disney said:


> I have managed to book a BBB session at MK for DD in dec at 5pm.  We have a dinner reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 7pm.  Is that sufficient time to do the photo shoot before dinner?   Any advise will be appreciated.




That's too tight for that time of day, definnitely too tight if you want to do the photo shoot too. They have been known to run behind. Why add stress to your magical day? I'd do BBB earlier or dine later. I'd assume at this point there are still other options available.



ireneryan said:


> I know I have a very similiar question. We have a BBB Castle package at MK for DD at 8AM and a 1030 ADR for Perfectly Princess Tea Party at GF. Is that enough time?



You'll be fine with this (especially since they won't be behind yet, even though they sometimes bet bottled up first thing with everyone coming in at once), but won't have much time to play before the tea party. You don't want to be late since they announce each girl's royal entrance.


----------



## dimndgal1

I am 99% sure DD will be getting the Courtyard Package this Sunday evening and I PROMISE to post pics that night -- we're doing BBB DtD and then turning in early for an 8a ADR at CRT.

She is going to be surprised with BBB so there is a chance she'll try to get one of the other hairstyles, but DH isn't a fan of the fake hair on a 5yo and after a year of ballet, she's sort of over the high bun look... not to mention the tutu might push her over on joy!  Personally, with the wonderful wet start to our trip, I'm thinking the Courtyard will stay the best, too!

Anyway, just wanted to post for those holding tight on more pics.  I am a bit of a shutterbug so I will also try to get pics of other things - costumes, accessories, and any other CY packages I see!!!


----------



## LuvDisney09

Hi everyone ... Just found this thread im excited to see some pics of the courtyard package.  We are going in december and im surprising my dd with the BBB then lunch at CRT. I cant wait to see her face. This is our first time eating at CRT and doing the BBB.
I have been skimming the thread and i have seen some great pics. Do they take pics there and if so r they expensive to buy?


----------



## nannye

dimndgal1 said:


> I am 99% sure DD will be getting the Courtyard Package this Sunday evening and I PROMISE to post pics that night -- we're doing BBB DtD and then turning in early for an 8a ADR at CRT.
> 
> She is going to be surprised with BBB so there is a chance she'll try to get one of the other hairstyles, but DH isn't a fan of the fake hair on a 5yo and after a year of ballet, she's sort of over the high bun look... not to mention the tutu might push her over on joy!  Personally, with the wonderful wet start to our trip, I'm thinking the Courtyard will stay the best, too!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to post for those holding tight on more pics.  I am a bit of a shutterbug so I will also try to get pics of other things - costumes, accessories, and any other CY packages I see!!!


We'll be there in 2 weeks and I really want to know what the current dresses look like, if they are the same as last summer....
If you happen to get pictures I'd be grateful!!!
Have fun!


----------



## Gorechick

The June 15th post on EasyWDW has some princess dress photos.


----------



## madelyn

We're back from our trip and my son and daughter experienced BBB for the first time in early June. My 5 year old daughter almost didn't make it to the appointment bc we started out our day at Epcot and during lunch I realized I had lost her park ticket (a hopper) somewhere in the Land building. We had gotten Soarin fastpasses, got fastpasses and rode the Living w/ the Land ride and watched the Circle of Life film. We were hanging out in the Land building to wait out a big rainstorm. I backtracked but no one found or had turned in her lost ticket. Went to the Epcot guest relations and tried to retrieve an email I sent to myself that contained a scan of all our tickets. I was able to get the scan but it printed too small and light so it wasn't readable. Thought I was out of luck and had lost a 10 day non expiring hopper w/ options and only 2 days used on the ticket. We had about an hour before the BBB appointment and I thought I was going to have to buy my daughter a 1 day park ticket to get into the Magic Kingdom. Then the guest relations worker noticed our Soarin' Fast Passes and she was able to retrieve the ticket number off of the fast pass! We made it to BBB with no time to spare. I had booked the hairstyle/makeup/nails package for my daughter. I noticed that the price was higher than it was when it was booked. They said the price changed "last week" but now included the backpack bag. I think the total price ended up being around $85 for both my son and daughter. I tipped $15 to the one person who worked on both of them. I purchased the Rapunzel wedding dress locally before our trip at the Disney Store. We had pre-purchased the photopass CD and I took my daughter over to the Castle Couture store for more photos after her BBB appointment. We went to Chef Mickey's for dinner then returned to Magic Kingdom for the extra magic hours that night. Took my daughter straight over to meet Rapunzel. Overall, BBB was a great experience for my daughter. She seemed to have a good time. My only complaint is that it was impossible to take a good video of her experience. There were people walking by and it was crowded in the BBB room. At least from where I was sitting across the walkway. Guess I could have stood up near the chair so the walkway wasn't between me and my daughter but I'm not sure there would have been room to do that.


----------



## jenseib

madelyn said:


> We're back from our trip and my son and daughter experienced BBB for the first time in early June. My 5 year old daughter almost didn't make it to the appointment bc we started out our day at Epcot and during lunch I realized I had lost her park ticket (a hopper) somewhere in the Land building. We had gotten Soarin fastpasses, got fastpasses and rode the Living w/ the Land ride and watched the Circle of Life film. We were hanging out in the Land building to wait out a big rainstorm. I backtracked but no one found or had turned in her lost ticket. Went to the Epcot guest relations and tried to retrieve an email I sent to myself that contained a scan of all our tickets. I was able to get the scan but it printed too small and light so it wasn't readable. Thought I was out of luck and had lost a 10 day non expiring hopper w/ options and only 2 days used on the ticket. We had about an hour before the BBB appointment and I thought I was going to have to buy my daughter a 1 day park ticket to get into the Magic Kingdom. Then the guest relations worker noticed our Soarin' Fast Passes and she was able to retrieve the ticket number off of the fast pass! We made it to BBB with no time to spare. I had booked the hairstyle/makeup/nails package for my daughter. I noticed that the price was higher than it was when it was booked. They said the price changed "last week" but now included the backpack bag. I think the total price ended up being around $85 for both my son and daughter. I tipped $15 to the one person who worked on both of them. I purchased the Rapunzel wedding dress locally before our trip at the Disney Store. We had pre-purchased the photopass CD and I took my daughter over to the Castle Couture store for more photos after her BBB appointment. We went to Chef Mickey's for dinner then returned to Magic Kingdom for the extra magic hours that night. Took my daughter straight over to meet Rapunzel. Overall, BBB was a great experience for my daughter. She seemed to have a good time. My only complaint is that it was impossible to take a good video of her experience. There were people walking by and it was crowded in the BBB room. At least from where I was sitting across the walkway. Guess I could have stood up near the chair so the walkway wasn't between me and my daughter but I'm not sure there would have been room to do that.



How much were they each then? it sounds about right..maybe $5 morethan I would expect. I thought the night was $15...maybe $20 and the middle package is around $65 I believe.


----------



## jimjenkids

will be up very early tomorrow to make our dining reservations and then to try for BBB in MK....excited for the new pkg....if we purchase the PP+ will the pics be included if we choose a smaller pkg?   I know I think that the pics in the courtyard and in the old "tinkerbells hollow" are very cute, just not sure that my DD would want the full all out pkg.  also can they get the newer pkg without the tutu?  i know that the shirt and bag she would like, I was even surprised that she wanted to do this again as she will be 10(almost 11) when we go......


----------



## pequele

longing4disney said:


> I have managed to book a BBB session at MK for DD in dec at 5pm.  We have a dinner reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 7pm.  Is that sufficient time to do the photo shoot before dinner?   Any advise will be appreciated.



good luck with that. First off, being at the end of the day the likelihood of the session actually starting at 5pm is fairly slim IMHO. My son did both the Pirate League and BBB Knight's package in Feb and NEITHER started at our apt time (the Pirate one was nearly 50 minutes late at like 10:30 in the am already!), the BBB apt wasn't as bad but we did have to wait through about 5-6 other people there before us all waiting for their appointments. Even the knight package took some time and I imagine the girls' experience takes longer. A 7pm meal at the GF (walking, waiting for the monorail, etc) has a large chance of getting missed just from what we experienced before.


----------



## DisDancerina

I miss BBB... I went in 2009 and it was so fun!


----------



## longing4disney

Thanks mom2Rtk and pequele.
I'll try to move my BBB up from 5pm to 4pm.  Hopefully we can make it to dinner at 7pm.  Do you hik that will be sufficient time?  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

longing4disney said:


> Thanks mom2Rtk and pequele.
> I'll try to move my BBB up from 5pm to 4pm.  Hopefully we can make it to dinner at 7pm.  Do you hik that will be sufficient time?  Thanks!



Probably. But I'd go earlier if you can, especially if you want to have time for the photo shoot. Unfortunately there's just no way to know going in whether they will be running on time. And I'm just the sort that would rather err on the side of caution so we can stay in the moment instead of checking our watches the whole time.

Have fun! We're making our final trip to the BBB in December since my DD will be 12.


----------



## pequele

longing4disney said:


> Thanks mom2Rtk and pequele.
> I'll try to move my BBB up from 5pm to 4pm.  Hopefully we can make it to dinner at 7pm.  Do you hik that will be sufficient time?  Thanks!



can you work just a little more time into the ADR? Say 7:30? Just how far behind they are for the day is hit and miss, December could be an even busier time than normal, I don't know. Regardless...Bring a snack for just before BBB at 4 because I know (for us) 7 is even a late dinner but 7:30 is just that much later! A snack though would be a good idea if 7ish isn't your normal meal time. Those darn kiddos when they are hungry


----------



## dimndgal1

Went to BBB at DtD tonight and DD got the Courtyard package.  I am having a heck of a time uploading photos due to slow connections (I'm assuming from wonderful Debby) but wanted to post for those interested.

The Courtyard DOES seem to take longer than most other packages (I think Pop Princess was about the same length but the simple bun and the poof with the extension piece all went faster).  PLEASE factor that in if you are interested -- we saw SEVERAL anxious parents freaking out about how long the other hairstyles were taking for their dinner ADRs, I can't imagine how they would handle the Courtyard.  I didn't pay a lot of attention to the exact times, but I want to say it was about 45 minutes from putting on the tutu/shirt to leaving BBB.

No choices in tutu or shirt other than size, but there were three color choices for the clip-in extensions - pink, purple, blue.  Also, the tiara wasn't included in our package -- just the style, extensions, make-up, polish, and outfit.  We actually went over to Arribas and bought a full tiara for DD for $14, so it worked out for us.

I WILL post pics as soon as I can and will also have 'morning after' pics for our CRT ADR in the AM.  They did give me a free rain hood for DD to wear, and it seemed to work well -- lots of glitter has made it back to our room.

Just wanted to update!!!  Will try and post pics tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## capturedfairy

dimndgal1 said:


> Went to BBB at DtD tonight and DD got the Courtyard package.  I am having a heck of a time uploading photos due to slow connections (I'm assuming from wonderful Debby) but wanted to post for those interested.
> 
> The Courtyard DOES seem to take longer than most other packages (I think Pop Princess was about the same length but the simple bun and the poof with the extension piece all went faster).  PLEASE factor that in if you are interested -- we saw SEVERAL anxious parents freaking out about how long the other hairstyles were taking for their dinner ADRs, I can't imagine how they would handle the Courtyard.  I didn't pay a lot of attention to the exact times, but I want to say it was about 45 minutes from putting on the tutu/shirt to leaving BBB.
> 
> No choices in tutu or shirt other than size, but there were three color choices for the clip-in extensions - pink, purple, blue.  Also, the tiara wasn't included in our package -- just the style, extensions, make-up, polish, and outfit.  We actually went over to Arribas and bought a full tiara for DD for $14, so it worked out for us.
> 
> I WILL post pics as soon as I can and will also have 'morning after' pics for our CRT ADR in the AM.  They did give me a free rain hood for DD to wear, and it seemed to work well -- lots of glitter has made it back to our room.
> 
> Just wanted to update!!!  Will try and post pics tomorrow afternoon!





 Can't wait!!!


----------



## DarbyD53

Hello,

I noticed someone had asked if buying the $189 package at BBB was the only way to get the pictures. I had read you can buy them seperate, mentioned it was $29.95. What got me curious was you mentioned something about Photopass. 

Last year, our 1st Disney trip, we did the $189 package and photopass. This year we bought our own dress. We are doing only the $65-85 dollar package so it doesn't come with pictures, but we are doing Photopass again this year. We've acrually already pre-purchased our CD. 

So can we just go over there and have them take pics using our Photopass card, without paying the $30 extra, if we just want them for our CD, and not any actually printed pictures right then?

Thanks for your time and help - Shane


----------



## mom2rtk

DarbyD53 said:


> So can we just go over there and have them take pics using our Photopass card, without paying the $30 extra, if we just want them for our CD, and not any actually printed pictures right then?



Yes. If there is a line, priority will go to those who paid for the print package. But then the others get to be photographed and just add those to the PP card at no add'l cost.


----------



## dimndgal1

We did the Courtyard package at BBB Sunday evening and TS Debby finally let me upload some pics  -- the internet kept going down halfway through uploading!!!  This is my first attempt at posting pics on DIS, and I'm HOPING they were sized down...

Here are some pics of the before/after:

Shirt/skirt





Starting the hairstyle





Finished!





Top View






Overall, we were pleased with the Courtyard package.  The shirt isn't anything to write home about, but DD loved the skirt and hairstyle.  It has held up AMAZINGLY well during this insane rain we have been getting.  One of the FGiT recommended wrapping her hair in toilet paper to sleep on and not only did it seem to keep it in place, but a majority of the glitter made it overnight, too!

I wasn't able to get any pics of the current costumes -- it was a MADHOUSE as girls were putting on costumes and FGiT were running around with them all.  From what I could tell, none of the costumes looked different than what I saw last year -- I was able to see Jasmine, Rapunzel, Cinderella, and Belle while we were there.  There is a 'Merida' package at BBB but it looked just like a dress, accessories and a red wig... basically the same stuff available on the DisneyStore website.

As I said before, Courtyard seemed to take longer than the other styles - we had a few princesses come and go while DD was in the chair.  BUT, it was still under an hour.  Also, we were the only Courtyard I saw for the 15 minutes before and the entire time during DD's appointment -- I was stalking to see if I could get some varied pics for people!

Hope this helps!  Feel free to send me an IM if you want more pics or have questions!


----------



## longing4disney

mom2rtk said:


> Probably. But I'd go earlier if you can, especially if you want to have time for the photo shoot. Unfortunately there's just no way to know going in whether they will be running on time. And I'm just the sort that would rather err on the side of caution so we can stay in the moment instead of checking our watches the whole time.
> 
> Have fun! We're making our final trip to the BBB in December since my DD will be 12.





pequele said:


> can you work just a little more time into the ADR? Say 7:30? Just how far behind they are for the day is hit and miss, December could be an even busier time than normal, I don't know. Regardless...Bring a snack for just before BBB at 4 because I know (for us) 7 is even a late dinner but 7:30 is just that much later! A snack though would be a good idea if 7ish isn't your normal meal time. Those darn kiddos when they are hungry




Thanks again!  I have managed to change our BBB to 3.55pm and dinner at 1900 to 7.25pm.  Hopefully we can make it!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## longing4disney

mom2rtk said:


> Yes. If there is a line, priority will go to those who paid for the print package. But then the others get to be photographed and just add those to the PP card at no add'l cost.



Can i decide whether to get the print package only when we are there?  I thinking of doing it only if the line is very long.  I have also pre-ordered the photopass CD.


----------



## annmarieda

dimndgal1 said:


> We did the Courtyard package at BBB Sunday evening and TS Debby finally let me upload some pics  -- the internet kept going down halfway through uploading!!!  This is my first attempt at posting pics on DIS, and I'm HOPING they were sized down...
> 
> Here are some pics of the before/after:
> 
> Shirt/skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting the hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, we were pleased with the Courtyard package.  The shirt isn't anything to write home about, but DD loved the skirt and hairstyle.  It has held up AMAZINGLY well during this insane rain we have been getting.  One of the FGiT recommended wrapping her hair in toilet paper to sleep on and not only did it seem to keep it in place, but a majority of the glitter made it overnight, too!
> 
> I wasn't able to get any pics of the current costumes -- it was a MADHOUSE as girls were putting on costumes and FGiT were running around with them all.  From what I could tell, none of the costumes looked different than what I saw last year -- I was able to see Jasmine, Rapunzel, Cinderella, and Belle while we were there.  There is a 'Merida' package at BBB but it looked just like a dress, accessories and a red wig... basically the same stuff available on the DisneyStore website.
> 
> As I said before, Courtyard seemed to take longer than the other styles - we had a few princesses come and go while DD was in the chair.  BUT, it was still under an hour.  Also, we were the only Courtyard I saw for the 15 minutes before and the entire time during DD's appointment -- I was stalking to see if I could get some varied pics for people!
> 
> Hope this helps!  Feel free to send me an IM if you want more pics or have questions!



I think I actually like this style.  I am not a huge fan of the bun...nor the diva...but this looks fun and magical.  now... extensions... they go in the pony in back?   Do you have to get the tutu and shirt?  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dimndgal1

annmarieda said:


> I think I actually like this style.  I am not a huge fan of the bun...nor the diva...but this looks fun and magical.  now... extensions... they go in the pony in back?   Do you have to get the tutu and shirt?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I am not 100% sure if the extensions are put in a set place or if the FGiT just sort of puts them where they will go.

There are four total (two of each color) and DD had two immediately in her ponytail in the back, and two just next to where all of the hair was gathered in the back (so on the hair pulled into the ponytail).  Here are two quick pics I found that show the rear and extensions better:  (these are from Day 2 and the one with Rapunzel is after slogging around in the rain for 5 hours)

You can kind of see the blue extension to the side of the rear ponytail:





Rear shot






The tutu and the shirt come with and as of now, there are no options.  I got the feeling from two FGiT that they are considering adding other colors to the tutu options, but for now WYSIWYG.  That said, the tutu is actually nicely made and worked well since I didn't want to put DD in her princess dress that night, so she just puddle jumped in her new skirt!

I will say that the extensions came out SUPER easy because DD wanted them out Monday afternoon, so we popped them out but kept the hairstyle.

Day 3, w/o extensions


----------



## Funfire240

dimndgal1 said:


> I am not 100% sure if the extensions are put in a set place or if the FGiT just sort of puts them where they will go.
> 
> There are four total (two of each color) and DD had two immediately in her ponytail in the back, and two just next to where all of the hair was gathered in the back (so on the hair pulled into the ponytail).  Here are two quick pics I found that show the rear and extensions better:  (these are from Day 2 and the one with Rapunzel is after slogging around in the rain for 5 hours)
> 
> You can kind of see the blue extension to the side of the rear ponytail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutu and the shirt come with and as of now, there are no options.  I got the feeling from two FGiT that they are considering adding other colors to the tutu options, but for now WYSIWYG.  That said, the tutu is actually nicely made and worked well since I didn't want to put DD in her princess dress that night, so she just puddle jumped in her new skirt!
> 
> I will say that the extensions came out SUPER easy because DD wanted them out Monday afternoon, so we popped them out but kept the hairstyle.
> 
> Day 3, w/o extensions



Very cute photos!  I feel like my DD will be coping you when we go in Sept. - so far we plan on the Courtyard package and as of now her Rapunzel wedding dress is the one she plans on wearing around


----------



## CableKC

I booked early morning BBB reservations at 9:30am on our last day at MK.   I was planning on purchasing the Courtyard Package for DD4.   She will have her favorite Disney Princess Dress.....but what else should we bring with us?

Anything else to consider when going?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have a few questions
I have BBB booked in September for my 2 girls, I did book the Courtyard Package, but they will wear their Cinderella dresses, can they just take the tshirt and tu tu home and not wear it that day? 

My apt is at 3PM our ADR at GF is at 5PM is that enough time?

Last, with both girls having and apt. at BBB at 3 will they sit together? Or will one have to wait for the other to finish?

TIA


----------



## mom2rtk

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have a few questions
> I have BBB booked in September for my 2 girls, I did book the Courtyard Package, but they will wear their Cinderella dresses, can they just take the tshirt and tu tu home and not wear it that day?
> 
> My apt is at 3PM our ADR at GF is at 5PM is that enough time?
> 
> Last, with both girls having and apt. at BBB at 3 will they sit together? Or will one have to wait for the other to finish?
> 
> TIA




They will TRY to seat them together, but you might have to wait longer if this is important.

An appt at BBB at 3 with a 5 PM at the GF is not even CLOSE to enough time, unless you want to spend the entire time fretting over your watch. That late in the day, I don't think it's unusual for them to run 30 to 45 minutes behind. Allow 45 minutes for the makeover and you can see where things can go wrong. That also leaves no time for photos after. Do yourself a favor and add a couple more hours into that schedule if possible. BBB at 2 and GF at 6 would make me much happier with the schedule. But then, I like to err on the side of caution so I can be in the moment and not worrying about the schedule.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

mom2rtk said:


> They will TRY to seat them together, but you might have to wait longer if this is important.
> 
> An appt at BBB at 3 with a 5 PM at the GF is not even CLOSE to enough time, unless you want to spend the entire time fretting over your watch. That late in the day, I don't think it's unusual for them to run 30 to 45 minutes behind. Allow 45 minutes for the makeover and you can see where things can go wrong. That also leaves no time for photos after. Do yourself a favor and add a couple more hours into that schedule if possible. BBB at 2 and GF at 6 would make me much happier with the schedule. But then, I like to err on the side of caution so I can be in the moment and not worrying about the schedule.



Much time for photos? I don't have a photo package, I don't know what you mean by that. What happens if I am late to my dinner ADR?


----------



## mom2rtk

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Much time for photos? I don't have a photo package, I don't know what you mean by that. What happens if I am late to my dinner ADR?



You don't need a photo package. Anyone can go into the studio and just have them added to your package. I would also suggest a few photos out in front of the castle before you leave.

If you're more than 15 minutes late, they can refuse to seat you AND charge you the $10 per person no-show fee.


----------



## pequele

mom2rtk said:


> They will TRY to seat them together, but you might have to wait longer if this is important.
> 
> An appt at BBB at 3 with a 5 PM at the GF is not even CLOSE to enough time, unless you want to spend the entire time fretting over your watch. That late in the day, I don't think it's unusual for them to run 30 to 45 minutes behind. Allow 45 minutes for the makeover and you can see where things can go wrong. That also leaves no time for photos after. Do yourself a favor and add a couple more hours into that schedule if possible. BBB at 2 and GF at 6 would make me much happier with the schedule. But then, I like to err on the side of caution so I can be in the moment and not worrying about the schedule.



Totally agree! I want to say we had a 10:30 or 11 apt at BBB for the knight package and even then we didn't sit for his apt on time! Both your girls may not start at the same time either. Then you add the time to trek back to the monorail, wait for a train, etc....2 hrs, no way will you make it!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

mom2rtk said:


> You don't need a photo package. Anyone can go into the studio and just have them added to your package. I would also suggest a few photos out in front of the castle before you leave.
> 
> If you're more than 15 minutes late, they can refuse to seat you AND charge you the $10 per person no-show fee.


----------



## KELLY

How much is the courtyard package?


----------



## jenseib

What is TS Debby?


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> What is TS Debby?



Tropical Storm Debby. She's causing a lot of havoc down there right now and is responsible for all that rain.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Tropical Storm Debby. She's causing a lot of havoc down there right now and is responsible for all that rain.



OOHH!  here I thought she was naming the internet service.  LOL


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

pequele said:


> Totally agree! I want to say we had a 10:30 or 11 apt at BBB for the knight package and even then we didn't sit for his apt on time! Both your girls may not start at the same time either. Then you add the time to trek back to the monorail, wait for a train, etc....2 hrs, no way will you make it!



Ok then I need a suggestion, 
If I move my dinner to 6, and move my pirate cruse to another day, 
what could I do after dinner while the girls are dressed up.
Its the night of MNSSHP

Thanks


----------



## princssdisnygina

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ok then I need a suggestion,
> If I move my dinner to 6, and move my pirate cruse to another day,
> what could I do after dinner while the girls are dressed up.
> Its the night of MNSSHP
> 
> Thanks



That's easy... DO the MNSSHP..


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

princssdisnygina said:


> That's easy... DO the MNSSHP..



I can't 

We booked the pirates and pals cruise instead of MNSSHP

Do you all really really really think 
in Sept, 
I can't do BBB @3
1900FL @5
then get to the CR at 7:30 for the cruise??????????????????


----------



## weedles

princssdisnygina said:


> That's easy... DO the MNSSHP..



^^^^^^


----------



## dimndgal1

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have a few questions
> I have BBB booked in September for my 2 girls, I did book the Courtyard Package, but they will wear their Cinderella dresses, can they just take the tshirt and tu tu home and not wear it that day?



I honestly can't see them forcing a girl in a princess dress to swap out for the tutu/shirt, but as we were the only ones getting the Courtyard, I don't know for sure.  They will probably explain that if the shirt/skirt don't fit, you won't be able to exchange once you leave - I believe I overheard something about that regarding shoes with another guest.



KELLY said:


> How much is the courtyard package?



I want to say it was close to $86, but honestly can't remember and we had a few add-ons that brought it up a bit.  I will try to find my receipt, but somewhere just over $80 seems right.



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I can't
> 
> We booked the pirates and pals cruise instead of MNSSHP
> 
> Do you all really really really think
> in Sept,
> I can't do BBB @3
> 1900FL @5
> then get to the CR at 7:30 for the cruise??????????????????



I can't say for certain, but we were at the end of the night at DtD and there weren't many appointments left but we still were behind our appt time and it took about 45 minutes for DD to be done.  If you assume that the appointments stack up as the day goes on, you will probably be in the seat around 330, give an hour for the makeover, that doesn't leave a lot of time to get out of the park and over to GF... and that's assuming they can do both girls at the same time.  The chances of two FGiT being free at the same moment are slim, and they might stagger your girls some.

HTH!


----------



## annmarieda

dimndgal1 said:


> I am not 100% sure if the extensions are put in a set place or if the FGiT just sort of puts them where they will go.
> 
> There are four total (two of each color) and DD had two immediately in her ponytail in the back, and two just next to where all of the hair was gathered in the back (so on the hair pulled into the ponytail).  Here are two quick pics I found that show the rear and extensions better:  (these are from Day 2 and the one with Rapunzel is after slogging around in the rain for 5 hours)
> 
> You can kind of see the blue extension to the side of the rear ponytail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutu and the shirt come with and as of now, there are no options.  I got the feeling from two FGiT that they are considering adding other colors to the tutu options, but for now WYSIWYG.  That said, the tutu is actually nicely made and worked well since I didn't want to put DD in her princess dress that night, so she just puddle jumped in her new skirt!
> 
> I will say that the extensions came out SUPER easy because DD wanted them out Monday afternoon, so we popped them out but kept the hairstyle.
> 
> Day 3, w/o extensions




Thanks for sharing the extra photos!  Super cute!


Funfire240 said:


> Very cute photos!  I feel like my DD will be coping you when we go in Sept. - so far we plan on the Courtyard package and as of now her Rapunzel wedding dress is the one she plans on wearing around



  Hmmm.. we are going late Sept.  looks like you are going before we are.  If you get back before the end of Sept... Please will you post pics since dd wants to wear a Rapunzel dress too.


----------



## Funfire240

annmarieda said:


> Thanks for sharing the extra photos!  Super cute!
> 
> 
> Hmmm.. we are going late Sept.  looks like you are going before we are.  If you get back before the end of Sept... Please will you post pics since dd wants to wear a Rapunzel dress too.



Our trip is late Sept. too - we're booked at BBB 9/26, MK a.m.  What about you?


----------



## princssdisnygina

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I can't
> 
> We booked the pirates and pals cruise instead of MNSSHP
> 
> Do you all really really really think
> in Sept,
> I can't do BBB @3
> 1900FL @5
> then get to the CR at 7:30 for the cruise??????????????????



You are taking a HUGE risk. When it is later in the day the BBB is known to be a little behind then you are talking about travel to the GF and waiting again for your reservation. I think you could get to CR from GF by 7:30 if you get in at 5 and only if you make it to the GF by 5. The ONLY way you would make it on time is if you got right in at 3 and they didn't waste their time.  I do feel like no matter, you will be rushing yourself. The BBB appt should have been about 1 or 2.   And you know on the cruise there will be hair blowing and such not making for a good experience with extensions in the hair... just sayin.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

princssdisnygina said:


> You are taking a HUGE risk. When it is later in the day the BBB is known to be a little behind then you are talking about travel to the GF and waiting again for your reservation. I think you could get to CR from GF by 7:30 if you get in at 5 and only if you make it to the GF by 5. The ONLY way you would make it on time is if you got right in at 3 and they didn't waste their time.  I do feel like no matter, you will be rushing yourself. The BBB appt should have been about 1 or 2.   And you know on the cruise there will be hair blowing and such not making for a good experience with extensions in the hair... just sayin.



Thank you for all the info.,

I can move dinner back to 6:55 
then move the cruise to another day, BUT 

This day that we are doing all of this is for a birthday celebration, if I move the cruise will I ruin the big day?


----------



## Sunshinepixie27

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Thank you for all the info.,
> 
> I can move dinner back to 6:55
> then move the cruise to another day, BUT
> 
> This day that we are doing all of this is for a birthday celebration, if I move the cruise will I ruin the big day?



You are in Disney where every day has the potential to be awesome!  I say extend the birthday celebration to another day.  The last thing you want is to have all your planning ruined by stress over getting to so many places in such little time.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sunshinepixie27 said:


> You are in Disney where every day has the potential to be awesome!  I say extend the birthday celebration to another day.  The last thing you want is to have all your planning ruined by stress over getting to so many places in such little time.



Thank you everyone for your feed back. 
I have spoken to my DH and I am just going to keep things as is.
No one ever said I was the brightest crayon in the box 
But I am starting to second guess all my ADR's and I just have to stop.

The main reason I don't want to move things is I don't want  have to pay $200 to get the girls all done up and then go to dinner than then back to the room and the go swim or something. In 2009 we did this when my 1st DD was 5
(BBB, 1900PF, then MNSSHP) My BBB time was 3:30 and dinner was at 5.
I looked up my notes from then. 

This year we are celebrating 2nd DD's 5th, so instead of MNSSHP we are doing the cruise. 

I did tell DH that I will be stressed and we may very well have to book it to dinner and the cruise and he is all in (I think he said that just to shut me up about Disney)

Anyway.. Thanks again all for you for your advise. I did think about it alot


----------



## annmarieda

Funfire240 said:


> Our trip is late Sept. too - we're booked at BBB 9/26, MK a.m.  What about you?



OMG!  Guess we may run in to you.  Ours is on 9/26 in MK in the morning!!!!


----------



## Funfire240

annmarieda said:


> OMG!  Guess we may run in to you.  Ours is on 9/26 in MK in the morning!!!!



Ours is 8:40 a.m. - as of now DD will be in her Rapunzel wedding dress  We'll have to look for each other if you're around that time


----------



## annmarieda

Funfire240 said:


> Ours is 8:40 a.m. - as of now DD will be in her Rapunzel wedding dress  We'll have to look for each other if you're around that time



Ours is for about 2 hours later   I guess it is possible that you will be finishing about the time we are checking in... maybe.

DD wants to wear the wedding dress too.  I have yet to buy it for her though.


----------



## LuvDisney09

I think i gave myself enuf time but i need to be reassured... We have a BBB appt for 1040 in MK and a 115 @ CRT... We are doing the courtyard package. Did I leave myself enuf time? 
Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

LuvDisney09 said:


> I think i gave myself enuf time but i need to be reassured... We have a BBB appt for 1040 in MK and a 115 @ CRT... We are doing the courtyard package. Did I leave myself enuf time?
> Thanks



You'll be fine. It gets messy for the ones who are leaving for the Grand Floridian, but with CRT right across the way, you'll be fine.


----------



## capturedfairy

dimndgal1 said:


> I am not 100% sure if the extensions are put in a set place or if the FGiT just sort of puts them where they will go.
> 
> There are four total (two of each color) and DD had two immediately in her ponytail in the back, and two just next to where all of the hair was gathered in the back (so on the hair pulled into the ponytail).  Here are two quick pics I found that show the rear and extensions better:  (these are from Day 2 and the one with Rapunzel is after slogging around in the rain for 5 hours)
> 
> You can kind of see the blue extension to the side of the rear ponytail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutu and the shirt come with and as of now, there are no options.  I got the feeling from two FGiT that they are considering adding other colors to the tutu options, but for now WYSIWYG.  That said, the tutu is actually nicely made and worked well since I didn't want to put DD in her princess dress that night, so she just puddle jumped in her new skirt!
> 
> I will say that the extensions came out SUPER easy because DD wanted them out Monday afternoon, so we popped them out but kept the hairstyle.
> 
> Day 3, w/o extensions





I hope DD7 will do this, she is not into the princesses as muchas i would like.Loved the pics, THANKS!!!


----------



## robinbutterfly

disneyfool_1202 said:


> These are the pictures I snapped with my camera. The photopass pictures of her photo session are much better than mine, but we haven't ordered our CD yet (I'm still editing pics).
> 
> Bella has Shirley Temple type curls so all brushed out she looks like she has a ball of frizz on her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that her FGMIT left some curls in the back - she was actually excited when she saw Bella's curly hair saying it would be perfect for the fairy tale princess-



She is adorable!!  Is there another hair optoin besides pulling it all back in a tight ponytail/bun?


----------



## LuvDisney09

mom2rtk said:


> You'll be fine. It gets messy for the ones who are leaving for the Grand Floridian, but with CRT right across the way, you'll be fine.



Thank u I feel better now.


----------



## KarmaLady

She is beautiful! I'm taking my DD4 & DS6 in late Aug. then after to CRT. Has anyone seen the knight package done? He doesn't want to do TPL cuz he thinks it looks scary. We're also doing barbershop as a family a few days earlier for DD's 1st haircut and for DH to get a hidden Mickey shaved in his head for back to school (he's a teacher).


----------



## robinbutterfly

Does anyone know the hair style choices for BBB?


----------



## rainydayplay

We wound up having to book at the DTD location this year.  I definitely prefer the Castle location.  In the past, we could purchase a less expensive package and add on whatever accessories we wanted (like, cheapest package and get the dress and shoes.)  I'm not sure if it is because of the princess we picked or if it's just not done that way anymore, but we were told the only way we could get Merida's dress was to do the Merida package.  It included wig, nails, makeup, crown, and photo package, all for just under $200 with taxes.  Somehow, it just didn't seem right; however, DD was insanely happy, and (with the rain) we didn't have to worry about hair gel running down her face if she got soaked.  Another plus: since it was raining that day, the temperatures were actually cool enough that she didn't swealter in the long sleeves.  (And she's going to wear this getup when we finally go see Brave tomorrow....)


----------



## AllieMallie

rainydayplay said:


> We wound up having to book at the DTD location this year.  I definitely prefer the Castle location.  In the past, we could purchase a less expensive package and add on whatever accessories we wanted (like, cheapest package and get the dress and shoes.)  I'm not sure if it is because of the princess we picked or if it's just not done that way anymore, but we were told the only way we could get Merida's dress was to do the Merida package.  It included wig, nails, makeup, crown, and photo package, all for just under $200 with taxes.  Somehow, it just didn't seem right; however, DD was insanely happy, and (with the rain) we didn't have to worry about hair gel running down her face if she got soaked.  Another plus: since it was raining that day, the temperatures were actually cool enough that she didn't swealter in the long sleeves.  (And she's going to wear this getup when we finally go see Brave tomorrow....)



OMG, I love this! She is so adorable. That wig just completes the look


----------



## rainydayplay

AllieMallie said:


> OMG, I love this! She is so adorable. That wig just completes the look



Thank you!  Must say that DD got a LOT of comments.  The DTD photopass photographers said she was their first Merida.  Standing in the line in MK to see Merida, the family in front said they were getting tired of waiting and might just opt to take pictures with her instead of the character.  About half the other guests had no clue who she was dressed up like (including one who thought she must be Ariel with all that red hair!)  We had a CM take her picture to "Send to Mickey".  She was pointed out at the LaughFloor (they were talking to another little girl who said she likes princesses -- "oh, look, there's a princess like Cinderella!")

We rode Space Mountain.  My sister- in-law were laughing at our picture on the screen when I heard the CM say "Got a Magical Moment for Princess Merida.  Print that picture and look for Merida."  I glanced over and she was on the phone, then looked at my sil like "uh-oh..."  Sure enough, they made a big deal of her looking like Merida, the other CM was waiting for us when we got to the gift shop, and we were handed a copy of the photo.  (Love it...the middle with the mini-Merida, anyway...Neither sil or myself were thrilled with how we looked.  Oh well... )


----------



## AllieMallie

How did Merida react in seeing your lilttle one dressed like her? 

I love that your daughter looks like could totally be a redhead too! The wig almost looks natural on her.  And the Merida dress is very pretty, too. 

My DFi who is of Scottish heritage LOVED this movie. I think we may have to stop and meet his newest crush during our September trip.


----------



## rainydayplay

AllieMallie said:


> How did Merida react in seeing your lilttle one dressed like her?
> 
> I love that your daughter looks like could totally be a redhead too! The wig almost looks natural on her.  And the Merida dress is very pretty, too.
> 
> My DFi who is of Scottish heritage LOVED this movie. I think we may have to stop and meet his newest crush during our September trip.



DD says they "played a trick" on the bears that they were twins.  I didn't hear all the conversation in this interaction, though.  We definitely enjoyed it, and the line wasn't too terrible, but we were there last Monday, and there just weren't too many people who had gone to see the movie running around WDW.  I think we saw two or three other girls wearing the dress, but no one with the full get-up.

I thought she looked fairly natural in it, but my DM disagrees!


----------



## Josi96

Does anybody know if they sell the Belle christmas dress every year?  Do they always have it at BBB or what about the Disney Store ?  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Josi96 said:


> Does anybody know if they sell the Belle christmas dress every year?  Do they always have it at BBB or what about the Disney Store ?  Thanks!



I don't think I've seen a new red Belle in stores for a couple years. And we were at Disney the last 2 Decembers and didn't see any.


----------



## Gorechick

Is the photo op the same at both BBB locations and is Photopass at both locations?  Also, I scheduled my twins makeovers for 4:00 at the DTD location. I'm planning on having DS get the Rocke Diva hair with the multi-color extention. Do you think that will be fun enough for her to run-around DTD that night if I dress her up cool too?  Will the hair last into the next day if I put a kerchief over it at bedtime?  We have CRT the next morning.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> I don't think I've seen a new red Belle in stores for a couple years. And we were at Disney the last 2 Decembers and didn't see any.



I had read it was being discontinued...but I think you can get generic versions at online costume shops.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I had read it was being discontinued...but I think you can get generic versions at online costume shops.



And what a shame. They had some really pretty red Belles through the years!


----------



## nannye

Where is the photo studio at DTD?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Can anyone tell me if they are still selling the light green Ariel dress? ( like the one she wears in the park) 
We are going to Ariel's grotto at DL and wanted to buy my DD one there however I heard they may not be selling them anymore?


----------



## rainydayplay

nannye said:


> Where is the photo studio at DTD?



Next to Guest Services.  If you go out of World of Disney by the household stuff (the opposite side of the store from BBB), go straight across to the Arribas Brothers shop, and you can go through that building until you get to the photo shop.  (I think there was one other shop between them?)


----------



## dimndgal1

Gorechick said:


> Is the photo op the same at both BBB locations and is Photopass at both locations?  Also, I scheduled my twins makeovers for 4:00 at the DTD location. I'm planning on having DS get the Rocke Diva hair with the multi-color extention. Do you think that will be fun enough for her to run-around DTD that night if I dress her up cool too?  Will the hair last into the next day if I put a kerchief over it at bedtime?  We have CRT the next morning.





nannye said:


> Where is the photo studio at DTD?



The photo studio at DtD is adjacent to Guest Relations, next to Arribas and behind Ghiradelli.  We had one of the last appointments of the day and there was NO ONE at the studio, so the photographer took lots of time with DD -- she even did some shots with SIL and myself (we all had tiaras on so it was a 'royal family' shot)

We had DD's appointment on Sunday evening with an 805 CRT rezzie the next morning and ended up keeping her hair in until Tuesday night.  This was through TONS of rain (literally a tropical storm) and we wrapped it the first night but didn't really think about it the second.  The only reason we took it out when we did was because I wanted to wash her hair -- it still looked great!  I posted pics a page or two back in this thread of the Courtyard package, and the last few are of days 2 and 3.  If you wrap the hair, it will also keep most of the pixie dust in and a little bit of water will help any hair that pokes in funny directions (DD had a little bed head on her rear ponytail, so we spritzed and it looked fine)
HTH!


----------



## Gorechick

Thanks so much for the info!  I'm going to let DD wear her Aurora dress for the photoshoot then wear her "cool" outfit the rest of the evening. We have a 4 pm appt and dinner at Raglan Road for 6:30.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Just bumping 
I really wanted to know if they are still selling the light green Ariel dress? 
I had heard there is a new Ariel dress


----------



## Gorechick

This report from EasyWDW.com has pics of dresses from Castle Couture- http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...t-glop-platter-magic-kingdom-61512/#more-8515


----------



## hardingk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Just bumping
> I really wanted to know if they are still selling the light green Ariel dress?
> I had heard there is a new Ariel dress





Gorechick said:


> This report from EasyWDW.com has pics of dresses from Castle Couture- http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...t-glop-platter-magic-kingdom-61512/#more-8515



It looks like the Green Dress is still the same, from these pictures. It does look like Belle's dress has changed.

Maybe the new ariel dress you heard of is the Under The Sea package at the DCL Fantasy BBB?


----------



## blackdogg

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are still selling the light green Ariel dress? ( like the one she wears in the park)
> We are going to Ariel's grotto at DL and wanted to buy my DD one there however I heard they may not be selling them anymore?



you can call disney directly and have it mailed to you  i just did this a couple of weeks ago... should be arriving any day now!


----------



## Gorechick

I just pre-ordered Photopass+ and am confused about BBB.  Do you have to pay extra for a photo package or are they included with PP+?


----------



## clynngibson

Gorechick said:


> I just pre-ordered Photopass+ and am confused about BBB.  Do you have to pay extra for a photo package or are they included with PP+?



From what I understand, you can have pictures TAKEN at BBB by a Photopass Photographer whether you have purchased the picture package or not or whether you have purchased a PP+ or not. 

If you have purchased a photo package with your BBB package, you get PRINTS of some of the photos taken.

If you purchased PP+ only, you get those pics on your account available for you to print yourself.

If you don't have PP+, then you can still get the pictures on your PP account, but you have to pay for each print individually.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong!!


----------



## blackdogg

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are still selling the light green Ariel dress? ( like the one she wears in the park)
> We are going to Ariel's grotto at DL and wanted to buy my DD one there however I heard they may not be selling them anymore?





Lorilais_mommie said:


> Just bumping
> I really wanted to know if they are still selling the light green Ariel dress?
> I had heard there is a new Ariel dress



Called today to check shipping status the direct # to Disney Parks Merchandise is 877.560.6477


----------



## Gorechick

clynngibson said:


> From what I understand, you can have pictures TAKEN at BBB by a Photopass Photographer whether you have purchased the picture package or not or whether you have purchased a PP+ or not.
> 
> If you have purchased a photo package with your BBB package, you get PRINTS of some of the photos taken.
> 
> If you purchased PP+ only, you get those pics on your account available for you to print yourself.
> 
> If you don't have PP+, then you can still get the pictures on your PP account, but you have to pay for each print individually.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong!!



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## lnh'smom

We have always done the castle package for my daughter. She's getting older and isnt into the princesses like she used to be but still loves BBB. This year for her birthday, I am surprising her with the courtyard package. My question is, does the courtyard package come with pictures or just the castle package? TIA


----------



## Suellen

It used to come with a photo shoot but no longer.  A CM tried to tell us that you never got the photo shoot unless you have the Castle package... I'm pretty sure that just isn't true.  We've had the photo shoot (at no cost) and we have never done the expensive package.


----------



## jenseib

lnh'smom said:


> We have always done the castle package for my daughter. She's getting older and isnt into the princesses like she used to be but still loves BBB. This year for her birthday, I am surprising her with the courtyard package. My question is, does the courtyard package come with pictures or just the castle package? TIA



Anyone can add a picture package to any of the packages...but only the highest priced one comes with prints included. you can still go over and have them added to photopass though. Or buy a print package.


----------



## lnh'smom

Thanks for your answers. I knew that you could always get your picture taken, just didn't know which packages came with the prints. I almost want to make her do the castle package one more time, not because of the pictures, but because she is growing up too fast!  But she loves the tutu that comes with the courtyard package and since it will be HER birthday, I GUESS I'll do what I know she'll want!


----------



## hardingk

rainydayplay said:
			
		

> We wound up having to book at the DTD location this year.  I definitely prefer the Castle location.  In the past, we could purchase a less expensive package and add on whatever accessories we wanted (like, cheapest package and get the dress and shoes.)  I'm not sure if it is because of the princess we picked or if it's just not done that way anymore, but we were told the only way we could get Merida's dress was to do the Merida package.  It included wig, nails, makeup, crown, and photo package, all for just under $200 with taxes.  Somehow, it just didn't seem right; however, DD was insanely happy, and (with the rain) we didn't have to worry about hair gel running down her face if she got soaked.  Another plus: since it was raining that day, the temperatures were actually cool enough that she didn't swealter in the long sleeves.  (And she's going to wear this getup when we finally go see Brave tomorrow....)



Love your pictures! She looks so cute!!!


----------



## jbeth

So very excited, just made our BBB reservation for our trip in January.

Question about the photo package - does it include a particularly special background or props or anything?  I'm a photographer with professional-grade camera and lenses, so is there any advantage to paying for a photo package rather than just taking pictures of her myself?


----------



## madelyn

Had my daughter do a photoshoot after her makeover in June. I pre-purchased the photpass CD and need to order the CD in the next few days. There is a BBB border that I can put around the photos (while doing the edits in my Photopass account) as well as the availability of any other Disney borders only available in the Photopass account but other than that, I can't see that your photos would not be better that theirs. I assume that they will let you use the background/chair prop if no one else is using it but don't know for sure. I believe you can still have the Photopass photographers take photos with no obligation to purchase and you can probably take your own using your own camera at the same time.



jbeth said:


> So very excited, just made our BBB reservation for our trip in January.
> 
> Question about the photo package - does it include a particularly special background or props or anything?  I'm a photographer with professional-grade camera and lenses, so is there any advantage to paying for a photo package rather than just taking pictures of her myself?


----------



## mom2rtk

jbeth said:


> So very excited, just made our BBB reservation for our trip in January.
> 
> Question about the photo package - does it include a particularly special background or props or anything?  I'm a photographer with professional-grade camera and lenses, so is there any advantage to paying for a photo package rather than just taking pictures of her myself?



They have studio lights set up, so you would miss out on the even lighting they have available. Even with a nice camera and flash, you'd throw shadows agains their background. And honestly, I've never seen people use their own cameras in there. I think it would be similar to going into the JCPenney portrait studio and asking to shoot your own. I just haven't done it.


----------



## jbeth

mom2rtk said:


> They have studio lights set up, so you would miss out on the even lighting they have available. Even with a nice camera and flash, you'd throw shadows agains their background. And honestly, I've never seen people use their own cameras in there. I think it would be similar to going into the JCPenney portrait studio and asking to shoot your own. I just haven't done it.



Thanks for the info. I wasn't thinking about using their set up, just outside, but if they have the lighting it might be worth it to go with their shots. 

BTW we booked a 8:05 reservation then lunch at CRT after I saw you make that suggestion in another thread. Thought it was a brilliant plan, and definitely not one I would have come up with on my own. 

Thank you Disney veterans for being there for us newbies!!


----------



## Sabrefan

Is it typical for spots to open up right before? I tried making reservations on 8/06 for my daughters birthday and the earliest they have is 5:20 PM.  I took it, but was wondering what my chances would be to get an earlier appointment if I call the day before and check for cancellations??


----------



## pequele

Saberfan, I'd just try everyday. It won't hurt anyone


----------



## Jillianv29

Am I understanding the photo thing correctly?? When we are there getting the makeover done any of those pics they take would be put on the normal photo cd if I ordered it? Now if we did the photo session(no extra price right?)those pics would not be included? But if we did the photo + Package would those images be on the cd? I am trying to figure out if the photo+ would be a good value for us.  DD doing BBB and DS is doing PL. they aren't going to be going on most of the scarier rides where the ride photo would be included so trying to see if it makes sense to upgrade. Thanks!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

jbeth said:


> Thanks for the info. I wasn't thinking about using their set up, just outside, but if they have the lighting it might be worth it to go with their shots.
> 
> BTW we booked a 8:05 reservation then lunch at CRT after I saw you make that suggestion in another thread. Thought it was a brilliant plan, and definitely not one I would have come up with on my own.
> 
> Thank you Disney veterans for being there for us newbies!!



I like the photos I take out in the park the best as well. It depends a lot on how busy the park is though. The normal spots out in front of the castle are usually just too congested for my taste though. If you find that to be the case, try the little spot over on the path to tomorrowland across from the rose garden. You won't have other people crowding you. Photopass is there but you can take your own as well.

Glad you have a schedule set up that you like. That's always worked well for us.


----------



## madelyn

I pre-purchased the regular photo CD, not the plus. I haven't actually ordered and received the CD yet (need to do that by tomorrow) but I am finishing up editing and all the images taken of the BBB experience during the makeover and the studio photo session afterwards are in my photopass account. I assume all those images will be on the CD when I get it. My understanding is that if you purchased the BBB photo package, you get the printed images and they would be in some kind of special folder. I purchased our Chef Mickey's photo package and got the printed images in the folder and got the photopass number of the receipt that I was able to enter and after I entered it I saw the Chef Mickey's images in my photopass account. But if I had purchased the photopass plus, those images would have been in my account whether I purchased the printed copies or not.



Jillianv29 said:


> Am I understanding the photo thing correctly?? When we are there getting the makeover done any of those pics they take would be put on the normal photo cd if I ordered it? Now if we did the photo session(no extra price right?)those pics would not be included? But if we did the photo + Package would those images be on the cd? I am trying to figure out if the photo+ would be a good value for us.  DD doing BBB and DS is doing PL. they aren't going to be going on most of the scarier rides where the ride photo would be included so trying to see if it makes sense to upgrade. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rapunzel Mommy

mom2rtk said:


> I like the photos I take out in the park the best as well. It depends a lot on how busy the park is though. The normal spots out in front of the castle are usually just too congested for my taste though. If you find that to be the case, try the little spot over on the path to tomorrowland across from the rose garden. You won't have other people crowding you. Photopass is there but you can take your own as well.
> 
> Glad you have a schedule set up that you like. That's always worked well for us.




After we finished at the BBB we had approximately 30 minutes before our ADR at the castle.  I took my daughter to Prince Charming's Regal Carrousel and took pictures of her riding the carrousel. The pictures turned out really cute.


----------



## Rapunzel Mommy

jbeth said:


> So very excited, just made our BBB reservation for our trip in January.
> 
> Question about the photo package - does it include a particularly special background or props or anything?  I'm a photographer with professional-grade camera and lenses, so is there any advantage to paying for a photo package rather than just taking pictures of her myself?




At Castle Couture I took pictures with my Nikon D5100 and also utilized Photopass.  When comparing my pictures with theirs, they looked identical.


----------



## mom2rtk

Rapunzel Mommy said:


> After we finished at the BBB we had approximately 30 minutes before our ADR at the castle.  I took my daughter to Prince Charming's Regal Carrousel and took pictures of her riding the carrousel. The pictures turned out really cute.



I love carousel pictures! I bet they were adorable.


----------



## luvmy2babies

mom2rtk said:


> I love carousel pictures! I bet they were adorable.



I bet they are too.  I so wanted to do that after my dd's appointment.  I had a plan.  I booked her appointment and our dinner at CRT 2.5 hours apart.  I wanted to do her photo session and get a Carousel picture because I had seen some that looked so cute.  Tropical Storm Debbie had other plans.  It was raining so hard we stayed in Castle Couture looking around as long as we could.  The only things either she or I wanted to do were Philharmagic and Small World.

I do adore her Castle Couture pictures.  Hopefully I can get that carousel picture the next time.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

very adorable pictures!! Makes me miss my time as a FGiT at WDW.


----------



## Manders77

Sabrefan said:


> Is it typical for spots to open up right before? I tried making reservations on 8/06 for my daughters birthday and the earliest they have is 5:20 PM.  I took it, but was wondering what my chances would be to get an earlier appointment if I call the day before and check for cancellations??



Yes keep trying.  WE will be at WDW that week as well and my mom decided on Wednesday she wanted the girls my DD4 and my niece 7 to do BBB before our Akershus dinner on 8/7.  I called and only got 9:40 am for 2 girls and for us that was too early for the dinner.  I called the following day and they had a 2pm reservation available for the 2 girls.  I changed it.  Just keep trying daily.


----------



## DsnyMama

Our princess dresses came today (we have three more on order!).  I was searching for beautiful, yet affordable dresses since we were ordering a total of FIVE for this trip!!

Aurora for Akserhus breakfast
Cinderella for 1900 Park Fare dinner
Alice of 1900 Park Fare breakfast
Snow White for BBB and Cinderella Royal Table
Belle for Be Our Guest


I found these from an Ebay seller and I'll admit I was worried because this is a Hong Kong seller, the prices were cheap, and I was worried they'd be horrible -  but ordered anyway!  I am *SO* glad I did!  They looked a little 'cheap' from the pictures but they are the exact opposite!  They are high-quality materials, sewing is great, and they are stunning in real life!  A tad wrinkled from being straight out of the shipping bag.  I feel they run true to size - this is the "small" which is a 3-4 and Ava is 3.5yrs old, 37lbs, and 39.25".

These were the "deluxe" version dresses and were a mere $18.99 each with FREE shipping!  If anyone needs to order dresses, I HIGHLY recommend these!

Really bad iPhone pics, trying to get pics with my camera but my computer isn't reading my memory card!

Seller: http://stores.ebay.com/princess-dre...54459018&_sid=860423568&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Missytara

We traveled with a 5 year old last year.  I treated her to the BBB and the other friend purchased a cinderella dress from e-bay and purchased a oair of slippers at Target - they were sparkly blue, pink, green.

I tell you what; that gown and those shoes were better quality than the ones people were purchasing at the Disney store!  We got tons of compliments.  Someone even stopped us on the way out and asked us which store we found it at; we were saddened to tell them we got it weeks before on e-bay....


----------



## CableKC

I assume that we are able to have our Disney Princess show up at BBB dressed up in her favorite Princess Costume.  Is there anything else that we should bring?


----------



## luvmy2babies

CableKC said:


> I assume that we are able to have our Disney Princess show up at BBB dressed up in her favorite Princess Costume.  Is there anything else that we should bring?



Yes, they can come dressed.  We had our own dress but because it was raining I didnt put it on her until after we got there.  They let us use a dressing room.  It was really cute with a full length mirror, a small bench and a curtain for privacy.  It was just big enough for me to go in with her along with my 2 year-old.  I have read where the place was really busy and they were only letting girls who got the dresses there use them, but that didnt happen to us.  I was prepared if it did.  Here she is in the changing room after getting dressed and putting on the accessories I brought.  She is in front of the mirror and you can see a little of the bench behind her and the curtain to the side.






They ask you to bring your own comb and brush, but our Fairy Godmother in Training only used the brush we brought.  She opened a brand new comb and used that and put it in my daughters bag to take home.  

It isnt required, but I had accessories for my daughter: a necklace and bracelet set, some sticker earrings and a princess wand all purchased on ebay.  Kept me from having to buy stuff there or at Castle Couture.

Other than that, just make sure there's no old polish on her nails.  If she dresses in your hotel room, pack some clothes to change into later just in case.  Have fun.


----------



## mykidsrock76

My DD is 9 and insisting to do this when we are at MK in September. We were able to get her an appt before MNSSHP, which works perfectly. Is she too old? And is it specifically princess stuff or could we work her makeup into another costume idea? We were thinking something with a diva spin to it.


----------



## luvmy2babies

mykidsrock76 said:


> My DD is 9 and insisting to do this when we are at MK in September. We were able to get her an appt before MNSSHP, which works perfectly. Is she too old? And is it specifically princess stuff or could we work her makeup into another costume idea? We were thinking something with a diva spin to it.



She isn't too old.  I don't think they deviate with how they do the makeup, but they do have several hairstyles to choose from there.  My daughter is 9 and loves the princesses, but really didn't want to dress like any particular one, so what we did was get her a formal dress she liked off ebay in her favorite color and used some Disney Princess accessories I found on ebay.   She got lots of compliments on having her own style.  She really enjoyed getting made over and getting the photo session afterwards.  

Here she is when the the Fairy Godmother in Training turned her to the mirror at the end.






Here are a few from her session in Castle Couture.



















She wants to do it again even though she'll be 10 when we go back.  She said she felt great getting made over and photographed like a model.  She did a formal look this time because we were having dinner at CRT after.  She said next time she wants to do a sparkly shirt with a fun skirt.


----------



## CableKC

luvmy2babies said:


> Yes, they can come dressed.  We had our own dress but because it was raining I didnt put it on her until after we got there.  They let us use a dressing room.  It was really cute with a full length mirror, a small bench and a curtain for privacy.  It was just big enough for me to go in with her along with my 2 year-old.  I have read where the place was really busy and they were only letting girls who got the dresses there use them, but that didnt happen to us.  I was prepared if it did.  Here she is in the changing room after getting dressed and putting on the accessories I brought.  She is in front of the mirror and you can see a little of the bench behind her and the curtain to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ask you to bring your own comb and brush, but our Fairy Godmother in Training only used the brush we brought.  She opened a brand new comb and used that and put it in my daughters bag to take home.
> 
> It isnt required, but I had accessories for my daughter: a necklace and bracelet set, some sticker earrings and a princess wand all purchased on ebay.  Kept me from having to buy stuff there or at Castle Couture.
> 
> Other than that, just make sure there's no old polish on her nails.  If she dresses in your hotel room, pack some clothes to change into later just in case.  Have fun.


Thanks...I will remember that.....bring comb and brush.   We don't really have any accessories.....but once DD4 sees all of the Princess accessories that she can get there...I am sure that she will ask to get them.


----------



## mom2ohc

so, the dress does not come with the 59 dollar package?  do I understand that correctly?


----------



## Gorechick

Dresses are a seperate cost. Only the courtyard package comes with a shirt and tutu.


----------



## luvmy2babies

mom2ohc said:


> so, the dress does not come with the 59 dollar package?  do I understand that correctly?



The previous poster is right.  Dresses are separate or a part of the Castle package which is $189.  The Courtyard package as the pp said comes with hair makeup and nails plus a tutu and shirt for $89.

There are two smaller packagages.  One is hair and makeup and the little BBB backpack and the other is hair, makeup and nails with the little BBB backpack.  Those are in the $60 range.  You can bring a dress.  I have seen girls wear their regular clothes though and are just as happy.

Buying a dress there will run you $70.


----------



## mom2ohc

ok, thanks, so I am not completely dissapointed that I can not get a reservation for my three.  phew, that would cost a fortune!


----------



## robinbutterfly

mom2ohc said:


> so, the dress does not come with the 59 dollar package?  do I understand that correctly?



That is correct.... no dress with the 59 dollar package.


----------



## robinbutterfly

What about shoes?? I would think the "princess shoes" would be too uncomfortable to walk around the MK.  What do you little princesses wear with their gowns? Tennis shoes?


----------



## Gorechick

I purchased dresses on sale from Disneystore.com and are bringing them with me. With Halloween soon, you can get an inexpensive costume.  My DD will be wearing a pair of white OshKosh sandals with her costumes.


----------



## madelyn

I did not want to buy special princess shoes so I planned for my daughter to wear some dressier sandals that have jewels that she already owned. Only I forgot to bring them w/ us to the parks so she ended up just wearing her black Mary Jane Crocs. Worked out fine though since it was raining when we were there and the dress was long enough to cover.



robinbutterfly said:


> What about shoes?? I would think the "princess shoes" would be too uncomfortable to walk around the MK.  What do you little princesses wear with their gowns? Tennis shoes?


----------



## luvmy2babies

I used ebay to get my daughter's dress and the accessories.  The dress was $20.  The accessories ran me about the same because I got several things for her to choose from once we got there.


----------



## jenseib

luvmy2babies said:


> She isn't too old.  I don't think they deviate with how they do the makeup, but they do have several hairstyles to choose from there.  My daughter is 9 and loves the princesses, but really didn't want to dress like any particular one, so what we did was get her a formal dress she liked off ebay in her favorite color and used some Disney Princess accessories I found on ebay.   She got lots of compliments on having her own style.  She really enjoyed getting made over and getting the photo session afterwards.
> 
> Here she is when the the Fairy Godmother in Training turned her to the mirror at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from her session in Castle Couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to do it again even though she'll be 10 when we go back.  She said she felt great getting made over and photographed like a model.  She did a formal look this time because we were having dinner at CRT after.  She said next time she wants to do a sparkly shirt with a fun skirt.



She is beautiful!!! I do love her choice of dress. My DD has a dress similar she is wearing to a wedding tomorrow, only burgundy, and she just loves it so much. Maybe I'll think about bring that along.


----------



## mykidsrock76

luvmy2babies said:


> She isn't too old.  I don't think they deviate with how they do the makeup, but they do have several hairstyles to choose from there.  My daughter is 9 and loves the princesses, but really didn't want to dress like any particular one, so what we did was get her a formal dress she liked off ebay in her favorite color and used some Disney Princess accessories I found on ebay.   She got lots of compliments on having her own style.  She really enjoyed getting made over and getting the photo session afterwards.
> 
> Here she is when the the Fairy Godmother in Training turned her to the mirror at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from her session in Castle Couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to do it again even though she'll be 10 when we go back.  She said she felt great getting made over and photographed like a model.  She did a formal look this time because we were having dinner at CRT after.  She said next time she wants to do a sparkly shirt with a fun skirt.



Your daughter looks so pretty. I know my little girl will love this. I'm thinking she'll like a fun party dress or something along those lines. I'm sure I can come up with something!


----------



## luvmy2babies

jenseib said:


> She is beautiful!!! I do love her choice of dress. My DD has a dress similar she is wearing to a wedding tomorrow, only burgundy, and she just loves it so much. Maybe I'll think about bring that along.



Thank you.  I asked her for a while if she wanted to dress like a particular princess and she just could not make up her mind, so this was a great alternative.

My daughter is in my mother's wedding next weekend.  If the wedding had been before the trip, I probably would have brought that one.


----------



## luvmy2babies

mykidsrock76 said:


> Your daughter looks so pretty. I know my little girl will love this. I'm thinking she'll like a fun party dress or something along those lines. I'm sure I can come up with something!



Thank you.  I'm sure your daughter will have a wonderful time.  It was a great experience and since you get the makeup and both bottles of left over nail polish to bring home, it is one you can bring home with you.  She also really loves to be photographed and I do love the pictures.  Thank goodness for photo pass.


----------



## Jillianv29

About how long we're you guys there from start to finish? I am worried because my son has an appointment at the pirates league 1 hour after our BBB appt. I don't want to miss either. I booked months in advance but those were the only times I could get.


----------



## luvmy2babies

Jillianv29 said:


> About how long we're you guys there from start to finish? I am worried because my son has an appointment at the pirates league 1 hour after our BBB appt. I don't want to miss either. I booked months in advance but those were the only times I could get.



It was probably just under an hour for us from check-in to paying at the counter. They were not busy though and we did not have to wait. We were pretty much taken straight to a dressing room and then straight to a Fairy Godmother in Training once dd was dressed.

You may want to keep trying to move one or try to check into BBB early and see if they will take you. You can always do your daughter's photos after Pirate's League. Hope it works out.


----------



## annmarieda

Jillianv29 said:


> Am I understanding the photo thing correctly?? When we are there getting the makeover done any of those pics they take would be put on the normal photo cd if I ordered it? Now if we did the photo session(no extra price right?)those pics would not be included? But if we did the photo + Package would those images be on the cd? I am trying to figure out if the photo+ would be a good value for us.  DD doing BBB and DS is doing PL. they aren't going to be going on most of the scarier rides where the ride photo would be included so trying to see if it makes sense to upgrade. Thanks!!!!



I did not buy the package at BBB that includes the pics. Those pics come as hard copies..in a folder...after the photo session.  I did however buy the pp cd and the photo sessions photos were added to that cd.



mom2ohc said:


> ok, thanks, so I am not completely dissapointed that I can not get a reservation for my three.  phew, that would cost a fortune!



If you were looking at just doing the $60 package, there are still ways to not pay too much more than that..and still have the princess all done up.  You don't get to pick your dress there (yes, that adds up)  I kept an eye out at Good will, Ebay, the Disneystore and at halloween time at the costume stores.  Honestly, my favorite favorite dress that I got for dd to wear one day only cost all of $5 at Goodwill.  The one she wore to BBB though we got on sale at the Disney Store.  We had a long trip, so I had picked up several dresses in the year I was planning the trip.  One of the first that I got I altered (dd does not like long sleeves)  By the time we were in WDW, it was too small, but she still wore it.  

The altered "too small" dress that I picked up for less than $5






My favorite $5 dress






Disney store dress (with shoes that basically ended up being free due to the sale)








robinbutterfly said:


> What about shoes?? I would think the "princess shoes" would be too uncomfortable to walk around the MK.  What do you little princesses wear with their gowns? Tennis shoes?



If you look at the above three pictures, you will see (maybe) that dd wore three different shoes.  The shoes that matched her disney store dress gave her blisters just walking from the DTD BBB to the photo shoot. (not good)  The black mary janes worked well, but were a bit slippery.  The pink high tops were the favorite and when she wore the belle dress a second day, she wore them under that dress.



Jillianv29 said:


> About how long we're you guys there from start to finish? I am worried because my son has an appointment at the pirates league 1 hour after our BBB appt. I don't want to miss either. I booked months in advance but those were the only times I could get.



The day that we went, it was super busy.  We waited probably a half an hour or more beyond our appointment time.  Once in, it didn't take long... but I would definitely feel like an hour would cut it too close.  I could be the exception though...


----------



## mom-of-twins-2002

DsnyMama said:
			
		

> Our princess dresses came today (we have three more on order!).  I was searching for beautiful, yet affordable dresses since we were ordering a total of FIVE for this trip!!
> 
> Aurora for Akserhus breakfast
> Cinderella for 1900 Park Fare dinner
> Alice of 1900 Park Fare breakfast
> Snow White for BBB and Cinderella Royal Table
> Belle for Be Our Guest
> 
> I found these from an Ebay seller and I'll admit I was worried because this is a Hong Kong seller, the prices were cheap, and I was worried they'd be horrible -  but ordered anyway!  I am *SO* glad I did!  They looked a little 'cheap' from the pictures but they are the exact opposite!  They are high-quality materials, sewing is great, and they are stunning in real life!  A tad wrinkled from being straight out of the shipping bag.  I feel they run true to size - this is the "small" which is a 3-4 and Ava is 3.5yrs old, 37lbs, and 39.25".
> 
> These were the "deluxe" version dresses and were a mere $18.99 each with FREE shipping!  If anyone needs to order dresses, I HIGHLY recommend these!
> 
> Really bad iPhone pics, trying to get pics with my camera but my computer isn't reading my memory card!
> 
> Seller: http://stores.ebay.com/princess-dress-up/Girls-Costume-/_i.html?_fsub=2054459018&_sid=860423568&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67910185@N06/7568611470/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67910185@N06/7568624842/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67910185@N06/7568611750/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67910185@N06/7568619574/



Thanks for sharing! I was thinking of getting some princess dresses before our sept.  trip. How long did it take to receive them?


----------



## DMLAINI

Has anyone seen the Rapunzel wedding dress @ BBB?  Also, what are the shoes like?  I want to make sure DD can walk a little in them.


----------



## QVCshopper

BBB - Best bang for your buck?

We recently did BBB and got the new Courtyard Package. We were very happy with the result, it took about an hour and lasted 48 hours.

With that in mind, which of the other hairstyles offered in the Crown Package lasts a while? I'm thinking the Pop Princess is the way to go, the hair twists and braids look like they will last into the next day. Also, which hairstyle takes the longest of the original three? And lastly, I'm not a fan of hair teasing, so I'd appreciate some insight on that as well--my DD7's hair is very fine and knots easily on a good day. Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone seen the Rapunzel wedding dress @ BBB?  Also, what are the shoes like?  I want to make sure DD can walk a little in them.



no that dress is not sold there.



QVCshopper said:


> BBB - Best bang for your buck?
> 
> We recently did BBB and got the new Courtyard Package. We were very happy with the result, it took about an hour and lasted 48 hours.
> 
> With that in mind, which of the other hairstyles offered in the Crown Package lasts a while? I'm thinking the Pop Princess is the way to go, the hair twists and braids look like they will last into the next day. Also, which hairstyle takes the longest of the original three? And lastly, I'm not a fan of hair teasing, so I'd appreciate some insight on that as well--my DD7's hair is very fine and knots easily on a good day. Thank you!



They do not tease your DD's hair, They twist or braid, but they can't actually tease. The hair pieces are what are teased and not even in the traditional sense with a comb.


----------



## DsnyMama

mom-of-twins-2002 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was thinking of getting some princess dresses before our sept.  trip. How long did it take to receive them?



11 days


----------



## ErinsMommy

has anyone here done the one with the tutu and t-shirt and if so, do you mind posting pics??  I'm struggling between that one and the castle package as  we're going to do the CRT right after.


----------



## ErinsMommy

dimndgal1 said:


> We did the Courtyard package at BBB Sunday evening and TS Debby finally let me upload some pics  -- the internet kept going down halfway through uploading!!!  This is my first attempt at posting pics on DIS, and I'm HOPING they were sized down...
> 
> Here are some pics of the before/after:
> 
> Shirt/skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting the hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, we were pleased with the Courtyard package.  The shirt isn't anything to write home about, but DD loved the skirt and hairstyle.  It has held up AMAZINGLY well during this insane rain we have been getting.  One of the FGiT recommended wrapping her hair in toilet paper to sleep on and not only did it seem to keep it in place, but a majority of the glitter made it overnight, too!
> 
> I wasn't able to get any pics of the current costumes -- it was a MADHOUSE as girls were putting on costumes and FGiT were running around with them all.  From what I could tell, none of the costumes looked different than what I saw last year -- I was able to see Jasmine, Rapunzel, Cinderella, and Belle while we were there.  There is a 'Merida' package at BBB but it looked just like a dress, accessories and a red wig... basically the same stuff available on the DisneyStore website.
> 
> As I said before, Courtyard seemed to take longer than the other styles - we had a few princesses come and go while DD was in the chair.  BUT, it was still under an hour.  Also, we were the only Courtyard I saw for the 15 minutes before and the entire time during DD's appointment -- I was stalking to see if I could get some varied pics for people!
> 
> Hope this helps!  Feel free to send me an IM if you want more pics or have questions!



thank you for posting these!!


----------



## Gorechick

Bump


----------



## smileymomof3

Thanks!


----------



## jenhelgren

What accessories come with the Disney Diva style? My DD wants a tiara but does not like the bun style. Can I purchase a tiara at BBB and have them add it to the Diva style?


----------



## Gorechick

Bump


----------



## KMcCP

This thread is huge so I apologize if I'm asking a question that has already been answered. While I know that the BBB at MK can't be booked online- when you book it by phone do you still get an email confirmation? I'm using a Disney travel agency and while I have a confirmation number, I don't have any official "paper" proof.  I'm a planner and a self admitted control freak. Now even more so since we have an appointment in the afternoon on December 6, same day as the grand opening. I know I'd feel better having something like that with me.


----------



## gtpoohbear

jenhelgren said:


> What accessories come with the Disney Diva style? My DD wants a tiara but does not like the bun style. Can I purchase a tiara at BBB and have them add it to the Diva style?



My DD got one of the hairstyles (can't remember the name) that didn't come with a tiara, but we asked for one (~$10 I think) and the FGIT added to her "do". It came out really cute even though that style wasn't supposed to have a tiara. 

While I'm on here - quick question - can you make the ressies for BBB at your 180+10 day, or do you have to wait until exactly 180 days? We've still got a couple of months anyway, but need to start thinking about my "strategy", lol!


----------



## Funfire240

KMcCP said:


> This thread is huge so I apologize if I'm asking a question that has already been answered. While I know that the BBB at MK can't be booked online- when you book it by phone do you still get an email confirmation? I'm using a Disney travel agency and while I have a confirmation number, I don't have any official "paper" proof.  I'm a planner and a self admitted control freak. Now even more so since we have an appointment in the afternoon on December 6, same day as the grand opening. I know I'd feel better having something like that with me.



No you don't get an email reminder.  If you're unsure call the BBB to confirm your number, date and time.  I just called not too long ago to confirm mine for September and to make sure I even had the confirmation number correct just in case it was needed.


----------



## Funfire240

gtpoohbear said:


> My DD got one of the hairstyles (can't remember the name) that didn't come with a tiara, but we asked for one (~$10 I think) and the FGIT added to her "do". It came out really cute even though that style wasn't supposed to have a tiara.
> 
> While I'm on here - quick question - can you make the ressies for BBB at your 180+10 day, or do you have to wait until exactly 180 days? We've still got a couple of months anyway, but need to start thinking about my "strategy", lol!



You can do the 180+10.
I'm getting ancy - 48 days until my DD is back at the BBB!


----------



## Jillianv29

Funfire240 said:
			
		

> You can do the 180+10.
> I'm getting ancy - 48 days until my DD is back at the BBB!



I think we are at 50 days til BBB. Can't wait!!


----------



## iGoofy

Hi, does anyone have photos of the BBB Merida (Brave) dress? Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KMcCP

Funfire240 said:


> No you don't get an email reminder.  If you're unsure call the BBB to confirm your number, date and time.  I just called not too long ago to confirm mine for September and to make sure I even had the confirmation number correct just in case it was needed.



Thanks so much. That's a very good idea. My TA is great but I'm a worrier and planner. I'm also going slightly crazy now since DD's appointment is in the afternoon on December 6 with the Grand Opening happening the same day. I don't forsee any problems but my worries get the better of me sometimes!


----------



## KMcCP

I meant to ask in my previous post - does the boutique tend to run very far behind schedule? (the one in the MK) Thanks!


----------



## Jillianv29

KMcCP said:
			
		

> I meant to ask in my previous post - does the boutique tend to run very far behind schedule? (the one in the MK) Thanks!



Also wondering the same thing.


----------



## Sunshinepixie27

Hey everyone, Zulily .com has lots of beautiful dresses that could be used for BBB if you did not want to do the traditional Princess gowns.  You have to be a member (free).  Ironically the dresses are from Cinderella Couture.  Most, if not all are under $25 and are very nice. Just thought I would share since I have seen many interest in these types of dresses on here.


----------



## Manders77

[/IMG]

We just got back from Disney World.  Here is my little princess.  She picked Ariel's Blue Dress.  ( I hope this image posts).


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Manders77 said:


> [We just got back from Disney World.  Here is my little princess.  She picked Ariel's Blue Dress.  ( I hope this image posts).



Amazing Picutre.. Priceless look on her face!


----------



## Jillianv29

Manders77 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> We just got back from Disney World.  Here is my little princess.  She picked Ariel's Blue Dress.  ( I hope this image posts).



Oh man. I can't see anything


----------



## enslo00

Does anyone know how to go about getting an appointment if everything is booked? I am looking for Sept 19th for 3 little girls. I know, last minute. We are just going for the day. My daughter has been, but never her friends. There were apts left in DD but since we are just going for the day, I did not want to waster the time of leaving MK to go do it :/ So made at myself for not booking earlier. Didn't know when the best times to call back and find cancellations were. And, to who asked if they run behind, they have ALWAYS run behind when we have gone. Last yr being the worst at a 50 min behind time :/ But, it was way worth it!! Always is!!


----------



## missycj96

yes - keep calling! DD decided less than a week before our trip she wanted to do BBB - and only at the MK castle. So I started calling - no openings at the castle at all for our 10 day stay (wow). But I called every day for about 4 days and tonight they had 2 openings at the MK location. So I would say call every day - tonight we called right before 10 pm and we had some pixie dust. As you get closer it seems people are sure to cancel. If you are looking for just one day in particular it will be tougher.


----------



## nobellybutton

We just got back 2wks ago, and did BBB @MK Castle & it was AMAZING, we had a 9:30am appt & it was so beautiful they make every effort to make your "Princess" feel like a real Princess..the  pictures were amazing we took my DD to Castle Couture it's just behind the castle & they did a "photo shoot" and we my mon got teary because of the beautiful pics. 
      We used a dance recital dress (looks like Cinderella's ball gown) & when we went to the meet & greet Cinderella came out to acknowledge her dress & "look", she said "oh you look like me...FGIT did a great job!"


----------



## Jillianv29

nobellybutton said:
			
		

> We just got back 2wks ago, and did BBB @MK Castle & it was AMAZING, we had a 9:30am appt & it was so beautiful they make every effort to make your "Princess" feel like a real Princess..the  pictures were amazing we took my DD to Castle Couture it's just behind the castle & they did a "photo shoot" and we my mon got teary because of the beautiful pics.
> We used a dance recital dress (looks like Cinderella's ball gown) & when we went to the meet & greet Cinderella came out to acknowledge her dress & "look", she said "oh you look like me...FGIT did a great job!"



Can u let me know how long you were there? We're u called back right away? Thanks!!!


----------



## nobellybutton

Jillianv29 said:
			
		

> Can u let me know how long you were there? We're u called back right away? Thanks!!!



We had no wait time, we checked in and went directly with the FGIT, and that when they ask what package, and if she was changing which she did..made it more exciting changing into her dress. And the entire process was about an hour..including the pics they take during the makeover..Photopass photographer got great shots. And once we were done we did the pics @ castle couture, I forgot to mention she met Cinderella's FAiry Godmother & those pics are precious as well.


----------



## nmills

nobellybutton said:
			
		

> We had no wait time, we checked in and went directly with the FGIT, and that when they ask what package, and if she was changing which she did..made it more exciting changing into her dress. And the entire process was about an hour..including the pics they take during the makeover..Photopass photographer got great shots. And once we were done we did the pics @ castle couture, I forgot to mention she met Cinderella's FAiry Godmother & those pics are precious as well.




So it took an hour to get her dressed and have the makeover done? How long did the photo session take? We have a 9:30 at downtown Disney and then an 11:45 lunch at the crystal palace, I guess I am wondering if we will have enough time to do the photos at downtown Disney or if we can do them in magic kingdom....


----------



## luvmy2babies

nmills said:


> So it took an hour to get her dressed and have the makeover done? How long did the photo session take? We have a 9:30 at downtown Disney and then an 11:45 lunch at the crystal palace, I guess I am wondering if we will have enough time to do the photos at downtown Disney or if we can do them in magic kingdom....



We didn't have a wait either.  Our appointment was at MK.  It was an hour from when they took us to the dressing room to me paying at the exit.  There was one little girl in front of us for pictures, but she was finishing up.  That took 20 minutes I think once he started with my daughter.  He took 15 pictures.  That close to the boutique's opening you are not likely to have a wait so that is good.  

That being said, do you have a vehicle or will you be depending on Disney transportation?  There is no bus that goes from Downtown Disney straight to a park.  You will have to take a bus to a resort first in order to get to Magic Kingdom after your appointment.  I'd take one to a monorail resort.  Either way, I think I would take the pictures at MK.


----------



## nmills

luvmy2babies said:
			
		

> We didn't have a wait either.  Our appointment was at MK.  It was an hour from when they took us to the dressing room to me paying at the exit.  There was one little girl in front of us for pictures, but she was finishing up.  That took 20 minutes I think once he started with my daughter.  He took 15 pictures.  That close to the boutique's opening you are not likely to have a wait so that is good.
> 
> That being said, do you have a vehicle or will you be depending on Disney transportation?  There is no bus that goes from Downtown Disney straight to a park.  You will have to take a bus to a resort first in order to get to Magic Kingdom after your appointment.  I'd take one to a monorail resort.  Either way, I think I would take the pictures at MK.




We are staying with family so we will have a vehicle, which I think should help some. I feel better now knowing we can do the pictures in the park. I didn't want to miss out on them. We got really lucky with getting a morning appointment I could only get a 6 pm in MK originally but I called everyday for a week and finally got the 9:30 time, so excited my daughter won't stop talking about becoming a princess for her birthday. Thanks for the help! I can now relax after the crazy hassle of planning everything, and the many hours on the phone to get reservations for BBB and BOG.


----------



## Distopia

Hi there,

We are here right now and did the coach package for our two girls on Saturday. We were charged 64.95 for each girl, but I thought the price was 54.95? The young girl who took my card was trying to tell me something at the time, but it was so noisy and chaotic that I couldn't understand her. Does anyone have confirmation that the prices have been raised this much, or should I take my receipt back on our next MK day? Thanks!


----------



## cbeck520

We have reservations for my DD, age 4, on 9/20.   I've never been before and have a question about the hairstyles.  Most of the pics and videos I have seen have been with girls that have longer hair and no bangs.  DD has a bob that is just above shoulders and she has bangs.  They can work with this, right?   I assume they are ready for anything 

Also my son is 6 ... he wasn't interested in PL but seemed interested when I mentioned they can do boys hair at BBB.  But - this just came up and I did not make an appointment for him.   Does anyone know if our FGIT can quickly put some gel in his hair or do the boys have to have appointments too?  Wondering if I should just buy some colored hair gel here before I leave and fix him up myself ... I really don't want to make an appointment at another time and I doubt anything would be available anyway. 

And one last question - BBB is 9/20, we have Cinderella's Happily Ever After dinner that night, and then MNSSHP on 9/21.   Her hair should last through the Halloween party, right?   Any tips to make sure it does last?  

Thanks!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

cbeck520 said:


> We have reservations for my DD, age 4, on 9/20.   I've never been before and have a question about the hairstyles.  Most of the pics and videos I have seen have been with girls that have longer hair and no bangs.  DD has a bob that is just above shoulders and she has bangs.  They can work with this, right?   I assume they are ready for anything
> 
> Also my son is 6 ... he wasn't interested in PL but seemed interested when I mentioned they can do boys hair at BBB.  But - this just came up and I did not make an appointment for him.   Does anyone know if our FGIT can quickly put some gel in his hair or do the boys have to have appointments too?  Wondering if I should just buy some colored hair gel here before I leave and fix him up myself ... I really don't want to make an appointment at another time and I doubt anything would be available anyway.
> 
> And one last question - BBB is 9/20, we have Cinderella's Happily Ever After dinner that night, and then MNSSHP on 9/21.   Her hair should last through the Halloween party, right?   Any tips to make sure it does last?
> 
> Thanks!



I can not help with your son. But if you do BBB on 9/20 then MNSSHP 9/21 I think the issue would be if you wanted to go swimming or not. I did my DD at bbb in 2009, once MNSSHP was over and we were on the bus back, she wanted it out of her hair.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Do they have a halloween theme at BBB in October?


----------



## jimandami

DD3 has a surprise appointment at the BBB on Sept 26 and I have a question.  DM bought her the limited edition Cinderella dress yesterday (yeah...she is nuts!) and it seems like it might be bulky to sit in when getting her makeover.  Do most of you take your DDs in their princess dress, or just take the dress and have them put it on after their hair/make-up is done?

Thanks!


----------



## jimandami

nobellybutton said:


> We just got back 2wks ago, and did BBB @MK Castle & it was AMAZING, we had a 9:30am appt & it was so beautiful they make every effort to make your "Princess" feel like a real Princess..the  pictures were amazing we took my DD to Castle Couture it's just behind the castle & they did a "photo shoot" and we my mon got teary because of the beautiful pics.
> We used a dance recital dress (looks like Cinderella's ball gown) & when we went to the meet & greet Cinderella came out to acknowledge her dress & "look", she said "oh you look like me...FGIT did a great job!"



Do you need an appt for the photo shoot?  If you don't mind me asking, how much was it?


----------



## Funfire240

cbeck520 said:


> We have reservations for my DD, age 4, on 9/20.   I've never been before and have a question about the hairstyles.  Most of the pics and videos I have seen have been with girls that have longer hair and no bangs.  DD has a bob that is just above shoulders and she has bangs.  They can work with this, right?   I assume they are ready for anything
> 
> Also my son is 6 ... he wasn't interested in PL but seemed interested when I mentioned they can do boys hair at BBB.  But - this just came up and I did not make an appointment for him.   Does anyone know if our FGIT can quickly put some gel in his hair or do the boys have to have appointments too?  Wondering if I should just buy some colored hair gel here before I leave and fix him up myself ... I really don't want to make an appointment at another time and I doubt anything would be available anyway.
> 
> And one last question - BBB is 9/20, we have Cinderella's Happily Ever After dinner that night, and then MNSSHP on 9/21.   Her hair should last through the Halloween party, right?   Any tips to make sure it does last?
> 
> Thanks!




My DD had the same hairstyle last year and kept her bangs down. I just made sure to ask our FGIT, stating that I didn't like her without bangs and they had no problem.  We're doing the same again this year.  The only problem we had last year was she wanted the bun style and with her hair being so short they pulled really hard to get it up.  I've never posted pictures on here but if I can figure it out I'll post the results picture so you can see.  (Her before look is in my family picture on the left - that was taken on our way in to the BBB)


----------



## luvmy2babies

Distopia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are here right now and did the coach package for our two girls on Saturday. We were charged 64.95 for each girl, but I thought the price was 54.95? The young girl who took my card was trying to tell me something at the time, but it was so noisy and chaotic that I couldn't understand her. Does anyone have confirmation that the prices have been raised this much, or should I take my receipt back on our next MK day? Thanks!



Is that before or after tax?  I paid $64 and some change for the Crown package in June.  That was $59.95 plus tax from looking at my receipt.

Also, are you sure they gave you the Coach package?  Did they do hair, makeup and nails or just their hair and makeup?  If they got their nails polished you got the Crown package, which is $59.95 plus tax.

If they didn't get their nails done, they might have charged you for the Crown package.


----------



## luvmy2babies

jimandami said:


> Do you need an appt for the photo shoot?  If you don't mind me asking, how much was it?



You don't make an appointment for the photo shoot.  We just walked over after the makeover as I'd left time for it in between the make over and dinner at CRT.

For me I didn't pay anything.  I just had him scan my photo pass card to add the photos.  If you want to buy printed photos and didn't get the Castle package (which includes some printed photos), the price varies depending on the photos you decide to purchase.  They take 15 or so, so if you have photo pass it's great because you get all of them to do what you want.  I did get a look at the prices and one package was more than I had paid for my photo pass CD.


----------



## madelyn

I get confused w/ the names but I booked my daughter the package with nails which was the middle package at the time I made the booking. I remember getting the bill during her early June appointment and thought that the price was about $10 more than what I was quoted at the time I made the appointment (maybe in March or April?). I asked about it and they said the price just went up the week before. But now the package included the backpack so we were getting a "better value". My daughter loved the backpack and it was too late to change the package since she already had her nails done. But I think they should have mentioned at the time we came in that the price was higher and confirm that I was OK w/ the price increase. But I guess they didn't check what time you made your appointment. I don't have the receipt in front of me to double-check the price but your price sounds about right. I believe with my daughter's package and my son's package (which was only around $15), after tip and tax I paid somewhere in the $90's I think.



luvmy2babies said:


> Is that before or after tax?  I paid $64 and some change for the Crown package in June.  That was $59.95 plus tax from looking at my receipt.
> 
> Also, are you sure they gave you the Coach package?  Did they do hair, makeup and nails or just their hair and makeup?  If they got their nails polished you got the Crown package, which is $59.95 plus tax.
> 
> If they didn't get their nails done, they might have charged you for the Crown package.


----------



## luvmy2babies

jimandami said:


> DD3 has a surprise appointment at the BBB on Sept 26 and I have a question.  DM bought her the limited edition Cinderella dress yesterday (yeah...she is nuts!) and it seems like it might be bulky to sit in when getting her makeover.  Do most of you take your DDs in their princess dress, or just take the dress and have them put it on after their hair/make-up is done?
> 
> Thanks!



When we got there they asked if dd had a dress to put on.  We did so they sent us to a dressing room for her to change before getting into the chair for the makeover.  I haven't read of anyone putting the clothes on after, mainly because they don't let the child see what they look like until they are finished.  They put the sash on, wave the wand and talk to them (motion for the photo pass photographer) then turn them around to a full length mirror for what most on here call "the big reveal".  So if you have a dress, you'll get the full effect when they turn her around.  She will probably be okay.  Here are a couple of pictures from the moment they turned my daughter around.  In one you can see the size of the chair.


----------



## jimandami

luvmy2babies said:


> You don't make an appointment for the photo shoot.  We just walked over after the makeover as I'd left time for it in between the make over and dinner at CRT.
> 
> For me I didn't pay anything.  I just had him scan my photo pass card to add the photos.  If you want to buy printed photos and didn't get the Castle package (which includes some printed photos), the price varies depending on the photos you decide to purchase.  They take 15 or so, so if you have photo pass it's great because you get all of them to do what you want.  I did get a look at the prices and one package was more than I had paid for my photo pass CD.



Thank you!


----------



## jimandami

luvmy2babies said:


> When we got there they asked if dd had a dress to put on.  We did so they sent us to a dressing room for her to change before getting into the chair for the makeover.  I haven't read of anyone putting the clothes on after, mainly because they don't let the child see what they look like until they are finished.  They put the sash on, wave the wand and talk to them (motion for the photo pass photographer) then turn them around to a full length mirror for what most on here call "the big reveal".  So if you have a dress, you'll get the full effect when they turn her around.  She will probably be okay.  Here are a couple of pictures from the moment they turned my daughter around.  In one you can see the size of the chair.



Thank you!  And those are great pics!


----------



## Figment1983

Looking for a recomendation...Would you purchase a dress ahead of time or let your daughter choose the morning of. This is not  price thing, it is what do you think would be more fun. Going to the Disney store before picking out a dress etc and letting her wear it to her appointment, or letting her pick it out the morning of? My biggest fear is buying her a dress ahead of time, then her wanting a different one once she gets there. She will be 3 1/2 when we go in December.


----------



## luvmy2babies

Figment1983 said:


> Looking for a recomendation...Would you purchase a dress ahead of time or let your daughter choose the morning of. This is not  price thing, it is what do you think would be more fun. Going to the Disney store before picking out a dress etc and letting her wear it to her appointment, or letting her pick it out the morning of? My biggest fear is buying her a dress ahead of time, then her wanting a different one once she gets there. She will be 3 1/2 when we go in December.



At that age, you might be better to let her pick one there since cost is not an issue for you.  I say that because her favorite princess may change.  Plus you may need to make a change depending on what the weather is doing.  Plus, they are pretty likely to have her size in stock and you have less chance of disappointment.  My daughter is 9 and from what I noticed the larger sizes are not as well stocked.  She actually ended up just wanting a formal gown in her favorite color, but being older that didn't surprise me.

I know people worry about their children seeing the dresses there and wanting to pick one then.  I can say that we brought one from home and when we went in we didn’t really get a view of the area where others were picking out dresses.  You really have to look for it to see it from where you check in.  They asked us if we had a dress.  I said yes and they directed us to a dressing room.  I saw it because I actually made a point to look that way, but my daughter (age 9) did not notice it.  Now, if you will be visiting the Castle Couture store at any point before your appointment, that place is princess wear on steroids.  There is one in every park, but not as extensive as that one.


----------



## Sydnerella

I agree, it was very ez to bring DD5's dress along this year. She even got one at BBB when she was 3 but had no issue with having one we brought along rather than purchased there. The items for sale are not in your face and the display looks more like decor than a giant retail section (castle BBB).

At 3 I worried abt her changing her mind which is why we bought there. By 5 she was reasonable enough to trust to be just fine with her prepurchased-and not sold at the BBB-pink cinderella gown. She better have been since I had to pay $80 for the wedding/pink dress set and the wedding gown was never worn and went to goodwill!!

You know your child best, so go with your gut! and have fun!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## cupcakefairy2u

We have done it both ways and my Granddaughter was thrilled to be dressed up in her little dress we bought at the WOD the night prior . When we got there she said " I like my dress but look at Belles dress its so much prettier" Needless to say we went in as SLeeping Beauty but came out as Belle LOL


----------



## Sydnerella

Both times we went the FGMIT brought the dress into the fitting room for us and did the wand thing to make the dress "appear" behind dressing rm curtain. Then she got dressed in the BBB dressing room which was special.

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## ladeeesquire

If cost isn't an issue, I'd definitely have her pick the dress there. We've done it both ways and while bringing our own was fun, there's just something very special about letting your daughter go in and choose the dress and then being sort of whisked into the dressing room. Plus the wardrobe area is so cute! 

We will be brining our own dress this time but that's because I bought the limited edition rapunzel wedding gown for my dd a few mos ago. Can't wait!!


----------



## Gorechick

Was just at the DTD location a week ago and my DD was in an Aurora dress from Disneystore.com  that I got on sale.  She got so many compliments and other customers were asking if they had her dress in stock because they liked it better.  If you can get a deal on a dress beforehand, I say go for it. IMO, the dresses they have there aren't worth the extra money.


----------



## RyMacJ

I'm planning on doing BBB with both of my DD's next spring. When they go into the dressing room, will myself or my DH be able to change them, or do the Fairy Godmothers do it? I have to be honest, it makes me a bit uncomfortable to think of someone I don't know changing their clothes. And DD4 is a very cautious child. I don't think she would like that. Now DD3, she just doesn't care LOL. I've been fighting that little personality trait of hers here recently.


----------



## luvmy2babies

RyMacJ said:


> I'm planning on doing BBB with both of my DD's next spring. When they go into the dressing room, will myself or my DH be able to change them, or do the Fairy Godmothers do it? I have to be honest, it makes me a bit uncomfortable to think of someone I don't know changing their clothes. And DD4 is a very cautious child. I don't think she would like that. Now DD3, she just doesn't care LOL. I've been fighting that little personality trait of hers here recently.



No, the Fairy God Mother in Training only does the hair, makeup and nails (if you get the package that includes nails).


----------



## RyMacJ

Thank you for setting my mind at ease!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

I am glad to see they are ok with bringing your own dresses. I have one ordered for DD. We had planned on bringing our own tiara as well. Hers is a bit bigger than what they use at BBB. Is that ok as well?


----------



## Gorechick

Yes, your own tiara is fine.


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Hi there!  Love all the beautiful pictures of your little princesses....

We are going in January for my daughters 6th Birthday.....for Halloween she is going to be Mulan and that is what she wants to do at BBB.....I have a few questions about the whole thing

From all the pictures I have seen they do not have Mulan costumes?  Do they?  We may end up getting a different dress if she changes her mind and I am 100% ok with that as this will probably be the only time she ever has this experience.....

What do they do to her nails with that package?  Just paint them and glitter?  I assume it's not fake nails right?

I have only ever seen the high bun style, which my DD does not want....she wants to look like Mulan and even if she picks another princess ( Jasmine is another favorite) she is not going to want that style.....do they have other options?  And if so is there any way I can find that out?

Finally we have a 7:15 reservation for Cinderellas Royal Table and I would like to do it right before that.....what can we do other then not going swimming later to preserve the magic for the next day.....I can surely bring some makeup and glitter from home to help with that!  

thanks in advance for any info....I am almost as excited as she is to do this!  LOL


----------



## luvmy2babies

ILuvTinkerbelle said:


> Hi there!  Love all the beautiful pictures of your little princesses....
> 
> We are going in January for my daughters 6th Birthday.....for Halloween she is going to be Mulan and that is what she wants to do at BBB.....I have a few questions about the whole thing
> 
> From all the pictures I have seen they do not have Mulan costumes?  Do they?  We may end up getting a different dress if she changes her mind and I am 100% ok with that as this will probably be the only time she ever has this experience.....
> 
> What do they do to her nails with that package?  Just paint them and glitter?  I assume it's not fake nails right?
> 
> I have only ever seen the high bun style, which my DD does not want....she wants to look like Mulan and even if she picks another princess ( Jasmine is another favorite) she is not going to want that style.....do they have other options?  And if so is there any way I can find that out?
> 
> Finally we have a 7:15 reservation for Cinderellas Royal Table and I would like to do it right before that.....what can we do other then not going swimming later to preserve the magic for the next day.....I can surely bring some makeup and glitter from home to help with that!
> 
> thanks in advance for any info....I am almost as excited as she is to do this!  LOL



I think they have it there, but if you want to make sure you have Mulans outfit, here is the link to order from the Disney store.

http://www.disneystore.com/girls-co...lection-for-girls/mp/1309145/1000763+1007603/

There are 3 choices for hairstyles, two other than the bun.  One adds a long fake hair piece, called the Diva.  The other adds a pink hair, called a Pop Princess style.  The courtyard package is the most recent added and it has a different hairstyle (there is a thread on here about it) but it also comes with an outfit.  It comes with a shirt and a tutu and is $89.95.

From what I can remember from the movie, honestly, Mulans hair was pulled into a bun when she wanted to look like a man.  Other than that, it was down.  So the closest she may get to looking like Mulan could be to get the bun and not add the tiara, but the headpiece in the link above.  Or to get the Pop Princess Style.

As to the nails, my daughter got a choice of either blue or pink polish during her makeover, but was given both bottles to take with her.  You also get the left over makeup and face jewels not chosen during the appointment.  They put everything in a little BBB drawstring backpack, so you can easily extend the magic later.  I don't think we got glitter (pixie dust) to bring home.

Here is the link to a post on the other long BBB thread that shows you pictures of the hair styles and the makeup.  It is old, but from what I saw when dd had her menu in June, pretty accurate.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26395420&postcount=1


----------



## cbeck520

We are doing BBB on 9/20 and my daughter wants to be Cinderella.  I am buying the (regular) Cinderella dress from the Disney Store before we go, but I don't really like the tiara that they sell to coodinate with it (it's more of a headband than a tiara).  They have a very nice set that goes with the Limited Edition dress, it has gloves, a necklace and a small very sparkly tiara for $24.50.  I thought that price was a little high since I just really want the tiara - don't really need the gloves or necklace.  Does anyone know how much a tiara costs if you buy it the day off at BBB?  Just a smaller, simple style.   Wondering if I should just wait and let her choose a tiara when we get to BBB rather than spend so much beforehand?

I am just a little cautious ... wondering if I let her choose the tiara there that it is going to open the floodgates and honestly, I really can't afford to let her choose a dress or a ton of accesssories there. 

Hoping Disney store puts their Halloween costumes on sale after Labor Day!  Does anyone know when they usually do that?  We are leaving for our trip on 9/15 ... have been waiting to order or stop in, but we are running out of time!


----------



## SalandJeff

cbeck520 said:


> We are doing BBB on 9/20 and my daughter wants to be Cinderella.  I am buying the (regular) Cinderella dress from the Disney Store before we go, but I don't really like the tiara that they sell to coodinate with it (it's more of a headband than a tiara).  They have a very nice set that goes with the Limited Edition dress, it has gloves, a necklace and a small very sparkly tiara for $24.50.  I thought that price was a little high since I just really want the tiara - don't really need the gloves or necklace.  Does anyone know how much a tiara costs if you buy it the day off at BBB?  Just a smaller, simple style.   Wondering if I should just wait and let her choose a tiara when we get to BBB rather than spend so much beforehand? ...



You do not need to bring a tiara.  One is included in the package.  Look at post #8 on page 1 of this thread and you can see a pic.  Very cute.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

cbeck520 said:


> We are doing BBB on 9/20 and my daughter wants to be Cinderella.  I am buying the (regular) Cinderella dress from the Disney Store before we go, but I don't really like the tiara that they sell to coodinate with it (it's more of a headband than a tiara).  They have a very nice set that goes with the Limited Edition dress, it has gloves, a necklace and a small very sparkly tiara for $24.50.  I thought that price was a little high since I just really want the tiara - don't really need the gloves or necklace.  Does anyone know how much a tiara costs if you buy it the day off at BBB?  Just a smaller, simple style.   Wondering if I should just wait and let her choose a tiara when we get to BBB rather than spend so much beforehand?
> 
> I am just a little cautious ... wondering if I let her choose the tiara there that it is going to open the floodgates and honestly, I really can't afford to let her choose a dress or a ton of accesssories there.
> 
> Hoping Disney store puts their Halloween costumes on sale after Labor Day!  Does anyone know when they usually do that?  We are leaving for our trip on 9/15 ... have been waiting to order or stop in, but we are running out of time!



I have seen a light up tiara at DTD $20. I am getting them for my girls befor BBB


----------



## jenseib

cbeck520 said:


> We are doing BBB on 9/20 and my daughter wants to be Cinderella.  I am buying the (regular) Cinderella dress from the Disney Store before we go, but I don't really like the tiara that they sell to coodinate with it (it's more of a headband than a tiara).  They have a very nice set that goes with the Limited Edition dress, it has gloves, a necklace and a small very sparkly tiara for $24.50.  I thought that price was a little high since I just really want the tiara - don't really need the gloves or necklace.  Does anyone know how much a tiara costs if you buy it the day off at BBB?  Just a smaller, simple style.   Wondering if I should just wait and let her choose a tiara when we get to BBB rather than spend so much beforehand?
> 
> I am just a little cautious ... wondering if I let her choose the tiara there that it is going to open the floodgates and honestly, I really can't afford to let her choose a dress or a ton of accesssories there.
> 
> Hoping Disney store puts their Halloween costumes on sale after Labor Day!  Does anyone know when they usually do that?  We are leaving for our trip on 9/15 ... have been waiting to order or stop in, but we are running out of time!



The small tiarra is included in the bun style. Or you can buy it if you don't get that style. I want to say it's now around $15?


----------



## Gorechick

You can get the small tiaras on Disneystore.com. I ordered one for DD when there was a 25% off sale.


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

luvmy2babies said:


> I think they have it there, but if you want to make sure you have Mulans outfit, here is the link to order from the Disney store.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/girls-co...lection-for-girls/mp/1309145/1000763+1007603/
> 
> There are 3 choices for hairstyles, two other than the bun.  One adds a long fake hair piece, called the Diva.  The other adds a pink hair, called a Pop Princess style.  The courtyard package is the most recent added and it has a different hairstyle (there is a thread on here about it) but it also comes with an outfit.  It comes with a shirt and a tutu and is $89.95.
> 
> From what I can remember from the movie, honestly, Mulans hair was pulled into a bun when she wanted to look like a man.  Other than that, it was down.  So the closest she may get to looking like Mulan could be to get the bun and not add the tiara, but the headpiece in the link above.  Or to get the Pop Princess Style.
> 
> As to the nails, my daughter got a choice of either blue or pink polish during her makeover, but was given both bottles to take with her.  You also get the left over makeup and face jewels not chosen during the appointment.  They put everything in a little BBB drawstring backpack, so you can easily extend the magic later.  I don't think we got glitter (pixie dust) to bring home.
> 
> Here is the link to a post on the other long BBB thread that shows you pictures of the hair styles and the makeup.  It is old, but from what I saw when dd had her menu in June, pretty accurate.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26395420&postcount=1



Thank you so much!!!  We ordered a really pretty Asian costume from amazon and DD loves it and will wear it for Halloween, it comes with a hairpiece and yes it is a bun style....thanks again for the awesome info and all those pics!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

One last question.....we have a 7:15 dinner reservation at the castle....what time should we do BBB in order to be at the dinner by 6:30...we want to request a window seat and hope to get one if we get there early enough.....what time should we do BBB???

Thanks!


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I have tried a few times now to book a BBB appointment at the MK location for my daughter on 11/14. Any time would work for us, as long as it is before 4:30pm (we have CRT at 5:25). They are always all booked up.

Do people cancel regularly? Is it worth it to keep calling? Or should I ask our resort concierge to check for us when we get there (we are staying 11/9-11/16) since if people cancel, they might wait until the last minute before they lose their $10 deposit?


----------



## nmills

I called everyday for a week, sometimes multiple times a day and finally got the day and time we wanted. I would keep trying and if nothing opens up now hopefully your theory of people cancelling closer to the dates you are going works out. I would call first thing in the morning and then again at night hoping people canceled throughout the day I am so glad I did, we only had 2 days we could go so I was very persistent.


----------



## luvmy2babies

ILuvTinkerbelle said:


> One last question.....we have a 7:15 dinner reservation at the castle....what time should we do BBB in order to be at the dinner by 6:30...we want to request a window seat and hope to get one if we get there early enough.....what time should we do BBB???
> 
> Thanks!



I left 2.5 hours in between in case they were busy and we didn't get to start at her appointment time.  That way we would have time for her photo session at Castle Couture and maybe some rides before dinner.  I wanted to get a photo of her on the carousel because I have seen them and they were so cute, but it was raining.  So we had BBB at 4 and CRT at 6:40.  We were able to go in on time so we had time for some rides after her photo session.  Go ahead and call for your reservation though.  The reservations open 180 days out just like dining ones.


----------



## jenhelgren

How do the pictures work after the makeover session? I know I read that the individual photos are pricey so I was considering getting the prepaid Photopass CD just for the BBB pictures. Do you need an appointment for the pictures or do they just tell you where to go after the makeover session? Are there multiple scenes and poses. We are doing the courtyard package so will my daughter look out of place not being dressed as a princess? Thanks for all the help I can get!!!


----------



## luvmy2babies

jenhelgren said:


> How do the pictures work after the makeover session? I know I read that the individual photos are pricey so I was considering getting the prepaid Photopass CD just for the BBB pictures. Do you need an appointment for the pictures or do they just tell you where to go after the makeover session? Are there multiple scenes and poses. We are doing the courtyard package so will my daughter look out of place not being dressed as a princess? Thanks for all the help I can get!!!



No appointment is required for the photo session.  I just wanted to do it right after the makeover.  We just walked over after she was done at BBB.  There was one little girl finishing up.  She was in regular clothes so your little girl will be fine.  I had a friend who took his two girls and one of them wore a Minnie Mouse dress.  Girls wear a variety of things.

I just went through my file and counted and there were 13 or 14 different pictures.  He didn't change the background.  There were some with her standing, one sitting with the wand she had, more sitting without it, then more sitting with various poses.

I had prepaid for photopass and I don't know what comes in each package, but I did see one package that was more than what I had paid for our CD.

There are also photo pass photographers in the boutique and they get a picture of your daughter when the Fairy God Mother turns her to the mirror.  They don't get to see what they look like until the end, so it's pretty cool.









They take some other ones too as the Fairy God Mother in Training shows her differeng things like a close up of the face jewel and the makeup.

Have fun


----------



## bushdianee

I can only speak for the MK location. The pictures are taken in the store right across from the castle. I think the name is Castle Couture. You just go over and stand in line. They will take several poses/shots. The girls can have on BBB sash on, off of some of each. They take some poses standing and then have the girls pose on a lounge thingy for more pics. I'd say they took about 20-30 shots in all. Then you get to wait in another line to view and choose your pictures if you bought the package. All of the photos are put on your photo pass or photo pass+ card.  It probably took about an hour when we did it in early June. Depends on how busy they are, not everybody goes over. you can also go back and select your pics later if you don't want to wait.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

luvmy2babies said:


> They take some other ones too as the Fairy God Mother in Training shows her differeng things like a close up of the face jewel and the makeup.
> 
> Have fun


Your DD is beautiful and I am so glad to see her pics. Is your DD's hair natural? My plans are to stretch DDs hair the night before we go. Did you bring your own brush or any products? I know what the deal from Disney says but DD is AA and I want to make sure everyone involved is prepared. We are really picky about what we use in her hair.


----------



## luvmy2babies

EEs*Mommy said:


> Your DD is beautiful and I am so glad to see her pics. Is your DD's hair natural? My plans are to stretch DDs hair the night before we go. Did you bring your own brush or any products? I know what the deal from Disney says but DD is AA and I want to make sure everyone involved is prepared. We are really picky about what we use in her hair.



Thank you.  She has had a texturizer before, but not often.  Before the trip, she had an appointment for a shampoo, conditioner and oil treatment.  After that it was blow-dried and pressed and flat-ironed so it took some heat to get it like that.  I brought a comb and brush as they advise.  They used the brush we brought, but opened a new comb to use.  They have detangler there, which was similar to what I use at home and brought it up into the bun a little at a time.  The hair gel they used is JAM, which I also use at home.


----------



## mickeyrus

We did bbb and it was cool! Wish I knew how to post pictures on here!


----------



## jenhelgren

Does anyone have any pictures to share of the Courtyard hairstyle? What do they do with the back? In the all front view pictures I was able to google-it just looks like they twist the sections of hair back into a ponytail and spray some glitter into the twists. Is the back of the hair just left in a ponytail? Do they include any accessories with the Courtyard hairstyle like the mickey barettes or tiaras?? Thanks!


----------



## mickeyrus

jenhelgren said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pictures to share of the Courtyard hairstyle? What do they do with the back? In the all front view pictures I was able to google-it just looks like they twist the sections of hair back into a ponytail and spray some glitter into the twists. Is the back of the hair just left in a ponytail? Do they include any accessories with the Courtyard hairstyle like the mickey barettes or tiaras?? Thanks!



Go to page 206! Of this thread.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Ok, I'll apologize up front...  I'm about to ask one of those _do the rules really apply to me?_ questions.    Yes, Ive become the thing I hate most.  I appropriately hang my head in shame, yet ask the question none the less

We're taking our granddaughter for her first trip to WDW next summer.  Her cousin's been telling her about Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, so of course she wants to go.  Stupid me, I let slip with a "that sounds fun" to both her and her mother.  Today, I went to look up details and saw the age limit.  She'll be five weeks short of her third birthday during our trip.  How strict are they with the three and up rule?

Ok, I'll apologize up front again... now I'm going to make one of those deluded _not our child_ grandparent statements.  

She's very well behaved and mature for her age.  She's been to salons with her mother on several occasions for both hair styling and mani/pedis.  She sits perfectly still.

Now heres the "have my cake and eat it too" part.  So I'm guessing they don't check birth certificates at the boutique.  Do they ask, though?  I'd hate to outright lie about her age.  I'd really really hate to disappoint her (and lose a deposit) if we're refused service, though.

Also, once she's got the hairdo, costume, and sash, I'm guessing she's not going to want to take them off for anything.  Even if we do the DTD BBB, we'll eventually be going back to a park.  As a 2 y/o, we won't have a park ticket for her.  Will we have problems at the gate with CMs asserting that she must be 3 if she went to BBB?  We're also on the dining plan, for which she eats free as a 2 y/o.  (I guess I don't mind carrying around a copy of her birth certificate just in case questions like this were to come up, but I'd hate for anything like that to tarnish the experience for DDIL & DGD's first trips.)

Should we just buy her the outfit and make a big deal over a self-performed princess beauty session in the hotel room, or am I worrying over nothing and we should go ahead with the BBB?


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Has anyone done the knight package at BBB recently? I was wondering if the shield and sword are still the same ?


----------



## Gorechick

Did Knight package about 3 weeks ago, sword and shield are the same.


----------



## KarmaLady

EEs*Mommy said:
			
		

> Has anyone done the knight package at BBB recently? I was wondering if the shield and sword are still the same ?



Just did it last week and it's the same. DS loved it!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Awesome thanks. I was on the fence about taking the boys and then saw that they got some cool things 
Are they doing the colored gel still? I would prefer not to have that lol


----------



## KarmaLady

EEs*Mommy said:
			
		

> Awesome thanks. I was on the fence about taking the boys and then saw that they got some cool things
> Are they doing the colored gel still? I would prefer not to have that lol



They are, but they asked DS first if he wanted it. I'm sure I could have told her we didn't want it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## EEs*Mommy

KarmaLady said:
			
		

> They are, but they asked DS first if he wanted it. I'm sure I could have told her we didn't want it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Hmm ok. I know they will want it if it is offered and I would never not let them get it   They had knight shirts to wear to BBB but we were going to BOG after and have Beauty and the Beast themed tees. Maybe they need to wear those to BBB thanks


----------



## nmills

Does anyone know if the tinker bell wings purchased at BBB light up like the ones sold at the Disney store? My daughter saw a video of a girl with the light up ones and keeps talking about going to Disney and getting her tinkerbell dress. Its her birthday present so we want her to have the whole experience of getting the dress there for the first time, but I don't want her to be upset if the wings don't light up... She remembers everything!! I will have to suck it up and buy the dress before we head down if they don't light up, I tried calling and the CM told me they "think" they light up but didn't sound too sure.


----------



## DMLAINI

We'll be getting DD5 the package that includes the dress, hair, nails, etc.  Is a photo pkg. included?  We're getting PP+ so idk if that matters or not.  If not, how much is a photo pkg. to add on.  I'm talking about pics once the makeover is done.


----------



## almckim

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll apologize up front...  I'm about to ask one of those do the rules really apply to me? questions.    Yes, I&#146;ve become the thing I hate most.  I appropriately hang my head in shame, yet ask the question none the less&#133;
> 
> We're taking our granddaughter for her first trip to WDW next summer.  Her cousin's been telling her about Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, so of course she wants to go.  Stupid me, I let slip with a "that sounds fun" to both her and her mother.  Today, I went to look up details and saw the age limit.  She'll be five weeks short of her third birthday during our trip.  How strict are they with the three and up rule?
> 
> Ok, I'll apologize up front again... now I'm going to make one of those deluded not our child grandparent statements.
> 
> She's very well behaved and mature for her age.  She's been to salons with her mother on several occasions for both hair styling and mani/pedis.  She sits perfectly still.
> 
> Now here&#146;s the "have my cake and eat it too" part.  So I'm guessing they don't check birth certificates at the boutique.  Do they ask, though?  I'd hate to outright lie about her age.  I'd really really hate to disappoint her (and lose a deposit) if we're refused service, though.
> 
> Also, once she's got the hairdo, costume, and sash, I'm guessing she's not going to want to take them off for anything.  Even if we do the DTD BBB, we'll eventually be going back to a park.  As a 2 y/o, we won't have a park ticket for her.  Will we have problems at the gate with CMs asserting that she must be 3 if she went to BBB?  We're also on the dining plan, for which she eats free as a 2 y/o.  (I guess I don't mind carrying around a copy of her birth certificate just in case questions like this were to come up, but I'd hate for anything like that to tarnish the experience for DDIL & DGD's first trips.)
> 
> Should we just buy her the outfit and make a big deal over a self-performed &#147;princess&#148; beauty session in the hotel room, or am I worrying over nothing and we should go ahead with the BBB?


When I made dd's appointment they asked her age. It wouldn't hurt to ask if they will accept her. Good luck.


----------



## luvmy2babies

almckim said:


> When I made dd's appointment they asked her age. It wouldn't hurt to ask if they will accept her. Good luck.



This was my experience as well.  The lady I talked to when I made her appointment asked how old my dd would be on the day of the appointment.


----------



## longing4disney

I bought an aurora costume for DD's bear yesterday.  The bear look so cute in the costume and we intend to bring it to WDW so that DD can have it with her at BBB when DD is going to be Sleeping beauty too!  Can't wait for the BBB!  Wish I know how to post the photo of the bear here


----------



## luvmy2babies

DMLAINI said:


> We'll be getting DD5 the package that includes the dress, hair, nails, etc.  Is a photo pkg. included?  We're getting PP+ so idk if that matters or not.  If not, how much is a photo pkg. to add on.  I'm talking about pics once the makeover is done.



It sounds like you are getting the largest package, (189.95 plus) so yes printed photos are included, a few 1 8x10 and some 4x6.  With photo pass though you can have all of the pictures put on your card.


----------



## Emteach

KarmaLady said:


> They are, but they asked DS first if he wanted it. I'm sure I could have told her we didn't want it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



They just put my hair gel on my brother when he got the Knight Pkg. Just a tip he thought it was very cool but in the Florida humidity it didnt ever fully dry - we kept having to remind him not to lean on the characters. 
He did like the attention he got too, not just his sister. We ended up washing out at the end of the day as we thought it would run in the pool. Was well worth it just for the sword and shield. He is thinking about being a knight for halloween!


----------



## Emteach

I know this has already been posted but just thought I would show another image of the courtyard package hair. My sister is 12 and really liked the outfit and the hair style. Found it more grown up but still princessy!






This is also the hair gel style from the Knight Package that my brother did!
You can really see the Mickey head but by the time we took this Mickey didnt really look like himself anymore lol.


----------



## princesshope1982

i was planning to take dd to bbb in wdw. i was wondering if anyone had recent pictures of what is offered in the store and how long their child's hair was when they went.

my daugher has loooong hair like rapunzel long..has anyone ever gone their with a very long length??


----------



## ladeeesquire

princesshope1982 said:


> i was planning to take dd to bbb in wdw. i was wondering if anyone had recent pictures of what is offered in the store and how long their child's hair was when they went.
> 
> my daugher has loooong hair like rapunzel long..has anyone ever gone their with a very long length??




my dd's hair falls to about midway on her booty. It was a non issue. I don't think long hair is a big deal for the fgit, they just band it up all the way down then pull it into the bun or whatever. We did have a fgit at the bbb in disneyland who braided dd's hair before she put it up but only the one time. 

I'd think super short hair would be more problematic.


----------



## Shleedogg

Not sure if this has been posted so forgive me if it has!  There is a new Belle dress.  I debates between making my oldest DD one or buying another (her previous 2 had the gathered overskirt rip partially from the waist seam after a couple hours of wear).  I made her one and glad I did.  The new one, IMHO is really ugly and tacky looking with the sequin fabric.  I wish I could just upload a pic from my phone but can't.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Shleedogg said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has been posted so forgive me if it has!  There is a new Belle dress.  I debates between making my oldest DD one or buying another (her previous 2 had the gathered overskirt rip partially from the waist seam after a couple hours of wear).  I made her one and glad I did.  The new one, IMHO is really ugly and tacky looking with the sequin fabric.  I wish I could just upload a pic from my phone but can't.



I'm glad we ordered a custom costume even more now!


----------



## lynypixie

Hi!
I made an early reservation at BBB (8:30 in the morning). Do you know if there is a photopass photographer there?

I am still not sure if I am taking a photopass + preorder, and one of the main reason I'd take one would be BBB.


Also, my DD4 has short, curly hair (big Merida fan for this reason). I hope they will be able to do something with it.


----------



## mom2rtk

lynypixie said:


> Hi!
> I made an early reservation at BBB (8:30 in the morning). Do you know if there is a photopass photographer there?
> 
> I am still not sure if I am taking a photopass + preorder, and one of the main reason I'd take one would be BBB.
> 
> 
> Also, my DD4 has short, curly hair (big Merida fan for this reason). I hope they will be able to do something with it.



Photopass will be there.


----------



## jkenn24

I just made an appointment at the downtown location because we didn't like the times  at the Mk. My question is this, is my little girl missing out by not getting it done at magic kingdom?


----------



## annmarieda

jkenn24 said:
			
		

> I just made an appointment at the downtown location because we didn't like the times  at the Mk. My question is this, is my little girl missing out by not getting it done at magic kingdom?



Personally, we preferred out dtd experience


----------



## Fjobe

I have 8:00 appointments in March for my 2 DDs ages 4 and 6 at the MK BBB.  I can't wait!  It will be both of their first time.  Thanks to everyone who has shared their experiences - it has definitely made me even more excited about their appointments.  I am a little bit worried about "missing out" on something since they will both be done at the same time.  Hopefully they will be seated next to each other.


----------



## lillykat

I booked the package without the nails but thinking maybe I should add it.  How hard is that to do.  Can I change my mind when it gets closer or do I have to call now and change it?  We will bring or wear our own dresses as we have several princess dresses already.  Is there a place to change there or will they not let the girls change there if we do not get the dresses there?

I booked 3 pm for both girls at the MK we have a 520 ADR at CRT that should be enough time to do the package and get photos (we will have photopass plus)?  

Anything else I should know?  The girls will be almost 4 (3 days after we go) and almost 6 (3weeks after the trip).


----------



## lillykat

lynypixie said:


> Hi!
> I made an early reservation at BBB (8:30 in the morning). Do you know if there is a photopass photographer there?
> 
> I am still not sure if I am taking a photopass + preorder, and one of the main reason I'd take one would be BBB.
> 
> 
> Also, my DD4 has short, curly hair (big Merida fan for this reason). I hope they will be able to do something with it.



Have you gone yet?  If not please let me know how it went my DD#2 has the exact same hair and same length.


----------



## VeronicaBride

I have an appt for my daughter and 2 nieces to get the crown package at the DTD location. If we have Photopass Plus but only the crown package, can we still get the photo shoot done after and put on our card. Does this cost extra. Where do they do the pics at DTD?


----------



## Bamagal

We had the crown package and walked over to do the photo shoot on a photopass card. It was included in my pictures free of charge. We went to the one in the magic kingdom so ai can't help you out on location. Enjoy!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

For all of you who have spent time at BBB - have you seen any little princesses who keep a long braid like Rapunzel?  DGD, who will be six, has long blond hair and she talks about growing her hair out for "Rapinzel" every time she washes it.   I am hoping they will work it out for her, or we will have to do the braid ourselves before we get there.


----------



## Cadyrose

MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> For all of you who have spent time at BBB - have you seen any little princesses who keep a long braid like Rapunzel?  DGD, who will be six, has long blond hair and she talks about growing her hair out for "Rapinzel" every time she washes it.   I am hoping they will work it out for her, or we will have to do the braid ourselves before we get there.



I believe that they are only able to do the pictures of the styles offered.  It is not technically a hair salon so they are limited to what is offered.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Cadyrose said:


> I believe that they are only able to do the pictures of the styles offered.  It is not technically a hair salon so they are limited to what is offered.



Thanks, I'm a little worried about that.  It seems they have braided before an updo for others, so I was hoping they can braid and not updo


----------



## mom2rtk

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks, I'm a little worried about that.  It seems they have braided before an updo for others, so I was hoping they can braid and not updo



They will not vary from the photos, not even a little bit.


----------



## jenseib

MAGICFOR2 said:


> For all of you who have spent time at BBB - have you seen any little princesses who keep a long braid like Rapunzel?  DGD, who will be six, has long blond hair and she talks about growing her hair out for "Rapinzel" every time she washes it.   I am hoping they will work it out for her, or we will have to do the braid ourselves before we get there.



The others are right. They will not vary at all. I asked for less cottonball look and more spikey and they told me it couldn't be done. 
You won't be able to do a braid yourself either and take her there, as they are styling the hair in one of the offered looks. I suppose you could call and ask if they would just do make up and nails, but I am not sure if that will lower the price at all.


----------



## nmills

VeronicaBride said:
			
		

> I have an appt for my daughter and 2 nieces to get the crown package at the DTD location. If we have Photopass Plus but only the crown package, can we still get the photo shoot done after and put on our card. Does this cost extra. Where do they do the pics at DTD?



We were just there over thanksgiving and my daughter had an appt at the DTD location, we did not get the package with the photos included but they still told us to go get pictures done and gave us a little map of where to go. It is not a far walk at all and all the photos were added to our photopass. We even stopped in to castle couture in MK and had photos done there too, the background is different and the chair was different too. I liked having the different options even though my daughter was a little silly during the second photo shoot since she had been enjoying some disney treats.


----------



## ladeeesquire

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks, I'm a little worried about that.  It seems they have braided before an updo for others, so I was hoping they can braid and not updo




everyone else is right, they don't vary. But, on the other hand,  we've done BBB 5 times I think and they've braided dd's very long hair a couple of times before putting it into the bun. I don't know why you couldn't just ask them to stop at that point. The only thing is, all the fgit's haven't braided it first. Not sure what you'd do in that case.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

ladeeesquire said:


> everyone else is right, they don't vary. But, on the other hand,  we've done BBB 5 times I think and they've braided dd's very long hair a couple of times before putting it into the bun. I don't know why you couldn't just ask them to stop at that point. The only thing is, all the fgit's haven't braided it first. Not sure what you'd do in that case.



I thought of that.  I was also thinking we could get that "corn row" twist with pony tail they are showing and then braid it and put flowers in it ourselves after we leave.  The only thing is, I don't think we would get the sash.  We'll have a tiara already.  They even sell a Rapunzel braided hairpiece, so why you can't add that is beyond me.


----------



## clynngibson

I thought I would post for anyone who is worried about their DD having curly or textured hair and the FGIT brushing it out. No worries!!

My DD's curly hair:





The night before BBB, I washed it and blow dried it out (it kept growing in the humidity! LOL):





And the final result:





Hope that calms some worries!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow!  They must have some good detangler - I'm sure they didn't make her cry!   My  DSIS had hair almost that curly when she was little - I remember what a struggle it was not to hurt her head.


----------



## clynngibson

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow!  They must have some good detangler - I'm sure they didn't make her cry!   My  DSIS had hair almost that curly when she was little - I remember what a struggle it was not to hurt her head.



She cries with me every day, but not at BBB! lol


----------



## kpm76

I have a question about the hairstyles for BBB.  I booked the Crown Package for DD5.  Her hair is chin length and all one length, so more or less a bob....I've read that there are not any variations in hairstyles so my concern is that DD's hair is not long and what will they do with it?  She's actually not really interested in the Fairytale Princess style, but I can't find pictures of the other styles.  Just want to make sure they will be able to work with short hair....


----------



## longing4disney

kpm76 said:


> I have a question about the hairstyles for BBB.  I booked the Crown Package for DD5.  Her hair is chin length and all one length, so more or less a bob....I've read that there are not any variations in hairstyles so my concern is that DD's hair is not long and what will they do with it?  She's actually not really interested in the Fairytale Princess style, but I can't find pictures of the other styles.  Just want to make sure they will be able to work with short hair....



DD's hair was a little longer than chin length.  She didn't like princess style so we went for diva.  It had fake long hair added behind.  I prefer it to princess too.  This style does not come with a tiara.  Comes with 2 clips.   I had brought our own tiara, so no prob.  Otherwise u can buy one from the shop there.  I could take out the fake hair and put it back for DD on 2 other occasions when we went BOG and Akershus.   it looked almost just as good.


----------



## kpm76

longing4disney said:


> DD's hair was a little longer than chin length.  She didn't like princess style so we went for diva.  It had fake long hair added behind.  I prefer it to princess too.  This style does not come with a tiara.  Comes with 2 clips.   I had brought our own tiara, so no prob.  Otherwise u can buy one from the shop there.  I could take out the fake hair and put it back for DD on 2 other occasions when we went BOG and Akershus.   it looked almost just as good.



Excellent!  Thank you so much   I think DD will end up with Diva as well.  She said she thought the princess looked painful and I have to agree.


----------



## LekiaHall

Took my daughter for her 4th birthday on 12/20. Great experience! She usually fusses when she gets her hair brushed and she runs from the comb. No problem at BBB! In fact, our Fairy Godmother didn't even need a comb or brush ( I didn't tell her anything about my daughter being fussy...she just didn't use them). The gel they use to lay down the hair is AWESOME. I'm mad I didn't ask for the product's name so I could use it at home.

Overall great time. My daughter enjoyed the pampering and she looked so cute. Of course, she picked the "diva" style and pink hair. I let her roll with it and the pink actually turned out cute. It definitely was a head turner in the park.   I plan to do this on each subsequent trip until she tires of it. 

A few pics:
Picking out hairstyle:




Makeup:




Finished!




Her diva attitude came at no extra charge! LOL


----------



## erynsmom

LekiaHall said:


> Took my daughter for her 4th birthday on 12/20. Great experience! She usually fusses when she gets her hair brushed and she runs from the comb. No problem at BBB! In fact, our Fairy Godmother didn't even need a comb or brush ( I didn't tell her anything about my daughter being fussy...she just didn't use them). The gel they use to lay down the hair is AWESOME. I'm mad I didn't ask for the product's name so I could use it at home.
> 
> Overall great time. My daughter enjoyed the pampering and she looked so cute. Of course, she picked the "diva" style and pink hair. I let her roll with it and the pink actually turned out cute. It definitely was a head turner in the park.   I plan to do this on each subsequent trip until she tires of it.



Lekia,
A quick question...did the birthday tiara come with the package?  I am taking my DD for her birthday in Feb and that tiara would be perfect.

Very cute picks by the way...love the attitude 

Cheryl


----------



## LekiaHall

erynsmom said:


> Lekia,
> A quick question...did the birthday tiara come with the package?  I am taking my DD for her birthday in Feb and that tiara would be perfect.
> 
> Very cute picks by the way...love the attitude
> 
> Cheryl



Thanks, Cheryl. No, the tiara didn't come with the crown package. I bought it on eBay. 
Paid $5. Well worth it; it got her lots of attention.


----------



## ilovedisney1982

Hi DISers!

For my daughter's 11th birthday in March, we're going to WDW. I decided I'm going to surprise her with the BBB. I'm deciding whether I should:

A- Take the day in MK and have her makeover there, then maybe have a nice dinner at CRT

-or-

B- In the morning, go to DTD and get makeover, then transfer to other park.

Other options are appreciated, too! Also, what should I do with my 3 year old son? Is there a "prince package" for his age? Thanks in advance!


----------



## aaarcher86

ilovedisney1982 said:


> Hi DISers!
> 
> For my daughter's 11th birthday in March, we're going to WDW. I decided I'm going to surprise her with the BBB. I'm deciding whether I should:
> 
> A- Take the day in MK and have her makeover there, then maybe have a nice dinner at CRT
> 
> -or-
> 
> B- In the morning, go to DTD and get makeover, then transfer to other park.
> 
> Other options are appreciated, too! Also, what should I do with my 3 year old son? Is there a "prince package" for his age? Thanks in advance!



IMO if you're going to pay for the BBB the castle is much more special.  And eating at CRT afterwards is just fantastic for a newly done up princess!  

There are prince packages - I don't know if they are here or at the Barbershop though.  There's also pirate makeovers elsewhere.


----------



## tcherjen

So my DD is very tender headed....     She would love to do BBB, but does not want them twisting her hair and such.  I thought the courtyard package would be great.  She would love the outfit, but again they are braiding the hair.  Anyone else have a child like this? What was your experience?


----------



## ilovedisney1982

aaarcher86 said:


> IMO if you're going to pay for the BBB the castle is much more special.  And eating at CRT afterwards is just fantastic for a newly done up princess!
> 
> There are prince packages - I don't know if they are here or at the Barbershop though.  There's also pirate makeovers elsewhere.



Thanks for the help! Where are the pirate makeovers? You seriously don't know how much my son ADORES pirates!


----------



## AngieBelle

Hi!  Aww, this thread brings back memories.  I was a Fairy Godmother in Training at MK's BBB from September 2007- January 2012 when my husband and I moved to CA.  I miss it so much!  Did any of you have me do you child's (or your) hair?  I would love to see pics or videos!  I was photographed and video taped all day long- most of which I never got to see the results.  I was the only one there named Angela and was also known as the singing Fairy Godmother because I constantly sang along with the background music while working.


----------



## aaarcher86

ilovedisney1982 said:


> Thanks for the help! Where are the pirate makeovers? You seriously don't know how much my son ADORES pirates!



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/pirates-league/

Pretty sure this is the right thing.  Never done it myself!  They do mermaid makeovers there now too... go getchya one!


----------



## aharbin88

Is there a thread/post on here that explains the differences in packages?


----------



## ilovedisney1982

aaarcher86 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/pirates-league/
> 
> Pretty sure this is the right thing.  Never done it myself!  They do mermaid makeovers there now too... go getchya one!



Thanks! Looks like DH is Capt. Hook!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

LekiaHall said:


> Took my daughter for her 4th birthday on 12/20. Great experience! She usually fusses when she gets her hair brushed and she runs from the comb. No problem at BBB! In fact, our Fairy Godmother didn't even need a comb or brush ( I didn't tell her anything about my daughter being fussy...she just didn't use them). The gel they use to lay down the hair is AWESOME. I'm mad I didn't ask for the product's name so I could use it at home.
> 
> Overall great time. My daughter enjoyed the pampering and she looked so cute. Of course, she picked the "diva" style and pink hair. I let her roll with it and the pink actually turned out cute. It definitely was a head turner in the park.   I plan to do this on each subsequent trip until she tires of it.
> 
> A few pics:
> Picking out hairstyle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her diva attitude came at no extra charge! LOL



Your little princess is so beautiful!  She rocked that pink hair really well!


----------



## KMcCP

aharbin88 said:
			
		

> Is there a thread/post on here that explains the differences in packages?



I'm sure it does somewhere in this giant thread... The packages descriptions are explained too on the Disney site. I believe they start around $50 dollars for hair and makeup.


----------



## lillykat

tcherjen said:


> So my DD is very tender headed....     She would love to do BBB, but does not want them twisting her hair and such.  I thought the courtyard package would be great.  She would love the outfit, but again they are braiding the hair.  Anyone else have a child like this? What was your experience?



I am curious as to the answer on this.   My girls are sensitive and don't like their hair pulled too tight.  I'm worried they will be upset and want it taken down. But they have friends who did BBB so can anyone give me some insight on this?


----------



## Fjobe

I'm taking my girls in March.  I had originally booked the Castle package.  Today, after talking about BBB with them, I discovered that they both want to be Ariel.  The mermaid Ariel dress I've seen that they have at BBB is in 2 pieces and shows the belly, so I decided to change my plans and order the dress from Disney Store (one piece and covers the belly). I called the BBB number and let them know we will be doing the Crown package instead (they said I coud have just let them know the day of and hadn't needed to call).  I am feeling good about my decision, and the savings is an added bonus!


----------



## erynsmom

Fjobe said:
			
		

> I'm taking my girls in March.  I had originally booked the Castle package.  Today, after talking about BBB with them, I discovered that they both want to be Ariel.  The mermaid Ariel dress I've seen that they have at BBB is in 2 pieces and shows the belly, so I decided to change my plans and order the dress from Disney Store (one piece and covers the belly). I called the BBB number and let them know we will be doing the Crown package instead (they said I coud have just let them know the day of and hadn't needed to call).  I am feeling good about my decision, and the savings is an added bonus!



That's good to know.  I am surprising DD with a visit to the BBB and just randomly chose a pkg.  I'm glad to hear it shouldn't be a problem to change it once we are there.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Post deleted - found the answer!


----------



## KMcCP

Fjobe said:
			
		

> I'm taking my girls in March.  I had originally booked the Castle package.  Today, after talking about BBB with them, I discovered that they both want to be Ariel.  The mermaid Ariel dress I've seen that they have at BBB is in 2 pieces and shows the belly, so I decided to change my plans and order the dress from Disney Store (one piece and covers the belly). I called the BBB number and let them know we will be doing the Crown package instead (they said I coud have just let them know the day of and hadn't needed to call).  I am feeling good about my decision, and the savings is an added bonus!



When we were there in December, we were able to buy an Ariel dress- the green one like she wears for her meet and greets. It's a ball gown style. However we only bought it there because I was planning on her wearing her Cinderella dress for home, and the night before we left we realized how tiny it was on her.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Are the costumes still that same as in the first picture? 
Any hope of a princess sofia dress?


----------



## ilanakan

Do you have to decide the package you want and the hairstyle ahead and notify at booking? Or can my dds devide which style they want ehen we get there?
Are there photos somewhere of the different styles?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm not the expert here, but I have read the whole thread about twice!  Your DD can choose from the menu when she gets there - here is a link to the brochure I googled  http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...BAFED26229FF58B1F42AE63A385FD&selectedIndex=1

It has some pics of hair styles. You can just google Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique hairstyles and get all kinds of stuff to look at.  

Look at the first page of this thread - the OP has lots of info there, and a link back to part I.


----------



## ilovedisney1982

Hey DISers!
So I finally booked the BBB for DD on her birthday. We're finally going for the DTD location at 10:15am. Then, we're transferring for a day at Epcot and we have ADR's for Akershus Princess Dining. I decided to go for the big package. *Quick question--do they have the Merida costume available in a 10/12?* She is a Merida fanatic!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fflmaster

Has anyone done the BBB right before a holiday party?

We are going next September and were thinking that this would be a perfect thing on the night when we attend MNSSHP.

Do you think we will have enough time?

Do they get backed up and find that you will be waiting for your scheduled time?


----------



## Fjobe

KMcCP said:
			
		

> When we were there in December, we were able to buy an Ariel dress- the green one like she wears for her meet and greets. It's a ball gown style.



That dress is beautiful!  My best friend's daughter picked it when they went.  Both my girls really want the mermaid style. 

I must say that I'm very excited that my older daughter picked Ariel because she has gorgeous red hair.  Her favorite princess is Cinderella, so I was surprised when she picked Ariel.  

We are going on a Cruise after we are at WDW, and I'm considering buying a second dress for each (including Cinderella for older DD) and letting them have a final pick for BBB the morning we go.  They could wear the other dress on the ship to dinner one night (or even each dress on different nights).


----------



## Cadyrose

fflmaster said:
			
		

> Has anyone done the BBB right before a holiday party?
> 
> We are going next September and were thinking that this would be a perfect thing on the night when we attend MNSSHP.
> 
> Do you think we will have enough time?
> 
> Do they get backed up and find that you will be waiting for your scheduled time?



We did before MVMCP in December (I actually just wrote about it in the other thread on here now).

We were only able to get a 3:00 on a party night, all morning was booked so I was a little worried.  We arrived early to check in and we were actually taken right away.

Because we did the basic package (bun, make up, nails), it didn't take really long, 30 or minutes or so for the hair. The big reveal lasted between 5-10 minutes as her sash and bag was set up and pictures were taken. 

We were paid and out by 3:45-3:50. I did the photos right after at Castle Couture as there wasn't a line. All photos went on our photopass+ and they got a lot of good shots! We were in adventureland doing sorcerer's and with our wristbands by 4:30-4:45.


----------



## KMcCP

Fjobe said:


> That dress is beautiful!  My best friend's daughter picked it when they went.  Both my girls really want the mermaid style.
> 
> I must say that I'm very excited that my older daughter picked Ariel because she has gorgeous red hair.  Her favorite princess is Cinderella, so I was surprised when she picked Ariel.
> 
> We are going on a Cruise after we are at WDW, and I'm considering buying a second dress for each (including Cinderella for older DD) and letting them have a final pick for BBB the morning we go.  They could wear the other dress on the ship to dinner one night (or even each dress on different nights).



I found the prices of just the dresses to be about $10 more than the ones in the Disney store, IMO not a big deal especially when you're already spending so much to begin with!


----------



## kpm76

My DD5 is going to BBB in a few weeks and she is in love with Merida so she will be wearing the Merida dress she got for Christmas.  She thinks she wants the Diva style (subject to change of course).  If she goes with Diva I have two questions:

1. Do they sell the Merida crown in WDW?
2. If so, can I buy it as an add on and will they put in on along with the Diva hair extension?

Thanks so much


----------



## Alimarie12

We are doing BBB for my 3yr old for the first time.  My 9 yr old wanted to skip it last time (loved it at 5, didn't want to at 7).  1/2 way through the trip she was regretting it.  This time, she says she wants to, but doesn't want to wear a gown.  

Any suggestions on clothing for the 9 yr old?  Is there anything pop princessy? 3 yr old will wear a Cinderella dress.


----------



## fflmaster

Cadyrose said:
			
		

> We did before MVMCP in December (I actually just wrote about it in the other thread on here now).
> 
> We were only able to get a 3:00 on a party night, all morning was booked so I was a little worried.  We arrived early to check in and we were actually taken right away.
> 
> Because we did the basic package (bun, make up, nails), it didn't take really long, 30 or minutes or so for the hair. The big reveal lasted between 5-10 minutes as her sash and bag was set up and pictures were taken.
> 
> We were paid and out by 3:45-3:50. I did the photos right after at Castle Couture as there wasn't a line. All photos went on our photopass+ and they got a lot of good shots! We were in adventureland doing sorcerer's and with our wristbands by 4:30-4:45.



They allowed you in with your holiday ticket at 3? 

I thought they didn't allow party people until 4pm

I wonder if they allow our whole group in at that time. We have 12 of us, but only two girls getting the BBB package.


----------



## caravarela

fflmaster said:
			
		

> They allowed you in with your holiday ticket at 3?
> 
> I thought they didn't allow party people until 4pm
> 
> I wonder if they allow our whole group in at that time. We have 12 of us, but only two girls getting the BBB package.



The party ticket itself doesn't get you in until 4, so the pp must have had a park ticket for that day.  We did the same thing, used a park ticket to go to the park in the morning, then took a break, then returned around 3 for the party.  If you go in with a regular ticket you just have to find a wristband spot later on.  We like to do our makeovers and dinner before the party stuff starts so we don't waste that time.


----------



## Emzed

Hi there,

My family and I are travelling to WDW in March and have the BBB booked at the castle prior to lunch there. I was thinking of getting dressed ahead of time but wanted to know which ones were available at the park. Are they usually all available in any size? Do you have to "order" it ahead of your appointment? I'm not certain what the sizing is (my daughters are 6 and 8). Someone mentioned the Ariel dress; is that different from her "mermaid" attire (not too keen on those shells! ) Is there still a Merida dress or do you have to book a special package for that one (as someone suggested). Looking for some help.


----------



## cyros

FIL surprised us by offering to treat my daughter to the courtyard package at BBB while we are there in 3 weeks. Obviously, short notice. When I called, there were no morning appointments (at least in MK) and I'm not sure if I see the point in doing it late in the day. Is it worth calling long distance every day for a cancellation? Is there a best time of day to call to avoid 30+ minute wait times on hold? What are the odds someone might cancel? Is it worth going in the morning on our first MK day (Jan 25th) and seeing if there is any chance of a walk in?

 Finally, I thought about the DTD location. How long will it take me, by car, to get from DTD to MK (or any of the parks, really)?  This is only our second trip to MK and I don't think we drove DTD to a park any of the days we were there, and I totally forget how long it takes to get from the parking lot at MK into the park itself. 

Can anyone help me? I have a feeling this might not happen for us but I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## caravarela

I would keep trying, and I'd do it at either location.  My DD has done it at both and it's a great experience either way.  If you absolutely can't get it, maybe try the mermaid makeover over at pirates league in the magic kingdom.  It's a lot cheaper and you still get a makeover, some accessories, and a makeup palette and nail polish to bring home.  My daughter is 6 and has done all three (both BBBs and PL) and she says she can't choose which was her favorite


----------



## Emzed

I wouldn't hesitate to book a package for later in the day. If you were starting at the park early in the morning you'd probably be going back to the hotel for a break mid-day and maybe a swim (no point in having your hair done before that). Then go in to the park later and head to the BBB, a couple of attractions and watch the electrical parade in style. My "princesses" usually only wear their dresses for a couple of hours or so anyway before finding them really scratchy and rather cumbersome; I usually carry a pair of shorts and t-shirt on the dress up days because after meeting the real princesses they are ready to change. Depending on the hairstyle your princess chooses it may even last overnight! Just watch the sparkle on the pillowcase!


----------



## TxYates

Does anyone have the current dress styles? It seems they have updated the Disney store to new designs. 

 Also, are they guaranteed to have your size or is it a crap shoot? I'd hate to get there and my DD can't be who she wants. 

Does anyone know if they have a new Periwinkle costume? Disney Store doesnt even have one yet.


----------



## caffeinegirl47

cyros said:


> FIL surprised us by offering to treat my daughter to the courtyard package at BBB while we are there in 3 weeks. Obviously, short notice. When I called, there were no morning appointments (at least in MK) and I'm not sure if I see the point in doing it late in the day.





Emzed said:


> Depending on the hairstyle your princess chooses it may even last overnight! Just watch the sparkle on the pillowcase!



The hairstyle for the courtyard package is likely to last for at least a few days.  Another DISer posted about her daughter's experience with the Courtyard package here (includes pics of the hairstyle on Days 2 and 3)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2949096


----------



## Emzed

Oooh! That "Courtyard Package" is a new one since I've been there! I think that would definitely appeal to my eldest (8)! 

I was also wondering what dresses are available now. Is there a Merida dress. I had heard it was only available with a certain package but the movie has been out awhile and I was just wondering if it were current. What other dresses are at the castle? My younger daughter likes Ariel but I don't know if she has a dress. If my daughter has a favourite gown should I call first to ensure the size will be there, buy the dress first (at another shop when we see it), or do they have plenty of each size there?


----------



## cyros

Thank you all for your help!  I finally got through to a rep in a reasonable time this morning and there is nothing before 5:20 on any days I inquired about at the MK location.  The  CM offered me a 10:10 appointment on Monday Jan 28th at the DTD location. Does anyone know how long it will take me to get from DTD (by car) to the gate at MK? Trying to adjust my park plans.

Emzed, I see under your name that you are from New Brunswick. I'm from Moncton! Hi!


----------



## KMcCP

Emzed said:
			
		

> Oooh! That "Courtyard Package" is a new one since I've been there! I think that would definitely appeal to my eldest (8)!
> 
> I was also wondering what dresses are available now. Is there a Merida dress. I had heard it was only available with a certain package but the movie has been out awhile and I was just wondering if it were current. What other dresses are at the castle? My younger daughter likes Ariel but I don't know if she has a dress. If my daughter has a favourite gown should I call first to ensure the size will be there, buy the dress first (at another shop when we see it), or do they have plenty of each size there?



Yes they have Ariel's green ball gown style dress, we bought it there in December! They had your standards that I can remember off the top,of my head, like Cinderella, sleeping beauty, tinker belle etc. Not sure about Merida.

I had no trouble with finding a size for my daughter- they seemed to have a big selection.


----------



## nmills

cyros said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your help!  I finally got through to a rep in a reasonable time this morning and there is nothing before 5:20 on any days I inquired about at the MK location.  The  CM offered me a 10:10 appointment on Monday Jan 28th at the DTD location. Does anyone know how long it will take me to get from DTD (by car) to the gate at MK? Trying to adjust my park plans.
> 
> Emzed, I see under your name that you are from New Brunswick. I'm from Moncton! Hi!



We got from DTD to MK gate within 20-25 minutes that being the longest... We hit every red light. It really wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Emzed

cyros said:


> Thank you all for your help!  I finally got through to a rep in a reasonable time this morning and there is nothing before 5:20 on any days I inquired about at the MK location.  The  CM offered me a 10:10 appointment on Monday Jan 28th at the DTD location. Does anyone know how long it will take me to get from DTD (by car) to the gate at MK? Trying to adjust my park plans.
> 
> Emzed, I see under your name that you are from New Brunswick. I'm from Moncton! Hi!



I'm from Moncton too!! 

When you drive you (obviously) have to park in the lot, then take a tram to the Transportation and Ticket Centre and then a monorail or ferry to the MK. We timed ourselves once: from Main Street to our car (via Monorail) took us about 25 minutes! You don't really notice it because you are constantly moving (there were virtually no wait times in all that) but with smallish people we didn't walk too quickly either. That doesn't count the time to drive from Downtown Disney to MK. Btw... if you are a CAA member you can get a parking pass that allows you to park in a special area closer to the front and then you don't have to wait for the trolley (you still have to pay for parking though). The bus to MK, on another hand, drops you off right in front of the MK: no parking or monorail.


----------



## RyMacJ

TxYates said:


> Does anyone have the current dress styles? It seems they have updated the Disney store to new designs.
> 
> Also, are they guaranteed to have your size or is it a crap shoot? I'd hate to get there and my DD can't be who she wants.
> 
> Does anyone know if they have a new Periwinkle costume? Disney Store doesnt even have one yet.



When I called to book my daughters' BBB appointments, the cast member asked which princess they would want to be. I told her they had their favorites, and I was pretty sure they would want Snow White and Sleeping Beauty, but being 3 and 4, they can change their minds at the drop of a hat. LOL. She told me to call the month before our trip and let them know so they can be sure they have their size in the girls' preferred princess dress.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Okay - for my Rapunzel princess - DDIL spent all day creating different braids for DGD,5 and this is the finished product.  We found a youtube video on it that got her started.  We are planning to show up with this already done, pay for a package and ask them to only giver her the glitter and put her tiara on, not to touch her hair.  That should make all of us happy!


----------



## Cadyrose

fflmaster said:
			
		

> They allowed you in with your holiday ticket at 3?
> 
> I thought they didn't allow party people until 4pm
> 
> I wonder if they allow our whole group in at that time. We have 12 of us, but only two girls getting the BBB package.



No, we were already in the park. We had hoppers so we had CRT in the morning and were just going to stay but then my daughter had a last minute request to go to AK and we came back into the park around 2:30.

Even with a reservation, if you plan on using your party ticket for park entrance, I don't believe they will let you in prior to 4.


----------



## VeronicaBride

I have a question about the courtyard package. I have an appointment booked for DD and my 2 neices at the DTD location for the Crown Package. DD had the Fairytale princess style last time and she asked me today if she could get a different hairstyle this time. We looked at pics and she loves the courtyard style. 

All the girls have princess dresses that they plan to wear. Would they be able to get the Courtyard package and just take the shirt and tutu with us and still wear our princess dress we bring for home?

If that would work, can I upgrade to the couryard package once we get there or should I call and change my reservation?


----------



## Stasieki

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay - for my Rapunzel princess - DDIL spent all day creating different braids for DGD,5 and this is the finished product.  We found a youtube video on it that got her started.  We are planning to show up with this already done, pay for a package and ask them to only giver her the glitter and put her tiara on, not to touch her hair.  That should make all of us happy!



Stunning!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

VeronicaBride said:


> I have a question about the courtyard package. I have an appointment booked for DD and my 2 neices at the DTD location for the Crown Package. DD had the Fairytale princess style last time and she asked me today if she could get a different hairstyle this time. We looked at pics and she loves the courtyard style.
> 
> All the girls have princess dresses that they plan to wear. Would they be able to get the Courtyard package and just take the shirt and tutu with us and still wear our princess dress we bring for home?
> 
> If that would work, can I upgrade to the couryard package once we get there or should I call and change my reservation?



I'm sure you could do that.  They always let you wear your own dress, so if you don't want to put the tutu on, why would they care. That was our plan B before DDIL figured out the hairstyle.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Stasieki said:


> Stunning!



Thanks from DDIL - our little princess was so excited!  We got her dress in the mail today from an Ebay seller - it is so beautiful!


----------



## cyros

O/T but Emzed I was wondering if you knew if you had to book a full package through CAA to get the parking pass? We just today joined CAA (for other reasons) and I was wondering if you knew if you could get the parking pass if you only buy tickets instead of room/flight, etc. Their office isn't open to ask - crossing my fingers CAA has some perks I don't know about!


----------



## Emzed

cyros said:


> O/T but Emzed I was wondering if you knew if you had to book a full package through CAA to get the parking pass? We just today joined CAA (for other reasons) and I was wondering if you knew if you could get the parking pass if you only buy tickets instead of room/flight, etc. Their office isn't open to ask - crossing my fingers CAA has some perks I don't know about!



I've received a parking pass (on request) from CAA with only the purchase of park tickets (they sometimes have a deal) and traveler's cheques! I have never booked a hotel nor airfare from them. Recently I have booked my own cruise and then transferred it to one of their travel agents but that was all. Having said that I have been a member at CAA since the late 80's (I have a history of unreliable automobiles which makes their roadside assistance a great benefit... but that is another story!) so that may be an advantage. They will have maps for you as well as a "tour book" in which there may be discounts you might find useful on your visit. It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Lita

ilanakan said:


> Do you have to decide the package you want and the hairstyle ahead and notify at booking? Or can my dds devide which style they want ehen we get there?
> Are there photos somewhere of the different styles?



When I scheduled my booking, they didn't have me select my package.  I am assuming I can select it when I arrive.  Payment won't be due until then.


----------



## tjknitz

Lita said:
			
		

> When I scheduled my booking, they didn't have me select my package.  I am assuming I can select it when I arrive.  Payment won't be due until then.



I just scheduled 3 days ago and she never asked me what package I wanted either. I just told her that I wasn't interested in the crown package because my girls were bringing their own dresses.  I assume we decide when we get there what package we want?


----------



## tjknitz

I've been reading through this long post the last few days and I haven't come across a question I have (so I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered already). It will be my girls fort time at BBB in Feb. I tried to get an appt on our MK day at the castle but they had nothing available. I was able to get an appt at the DTD boutique for out DTD day though. 
1.  Is the DTD boutique just as nice as the one in MK?
2.  Since we aren't in the parks at all the day they get their princess makeover - would you suggest we keep trying for the MK day?  Will it still be special for them?


----------



## cyros

I'm in a similar position, tjknitz - I tried for MK on a morning but after numerous calls, I settled for DTD. We will head to MK after she's finished. I hope it is just as magical.  I booked last week and they did ask me what package (Courtyard). I've heard Courtyard takes a little longer for the hair - does anyone have an estimated time on that?


----------



## GirlOutlaw

tjknitz said:
			
		

> 1.  Is the DTD boutique just as nice as the one in MK?
> 2.  Since we aren't in the parks at all the day they get their princess makeover - would you suggest we keep trying for the MK day?  Will it still be special for them?



It is decorated much the same the main differences being it is a bigger space (with more seating for both princesses and guests) and it is located at the very back of a huge gift shop ( which could be nice it you are planing to purchase a costume while there because the MK BBB can be limited on selection on hand, DTD location has almost limitless options). They also do a parade thru the DTD streets presenting all the new princesses of the day to crowds of subjects (i.e. moms, dads, on looking tourists, etc..) this parade isn't offered at MK, it's also a great photo op! Also although it is located away from the BBB area (down the street, 2-3 min walk) the photo area (the one included in the BBB package) had the same furniture and backdrop as MK's.


----------



## tjknitz

GirlOutlaw said:
			
		

> It is decorated much the same the main differences being it is a bigger space (with more seating for both princesses and guests) and it is located at the very back of a huge gift shop ( which could be nice it you are planing to purchase a costume while there because the MK BBB can be limited on selection on hand, DTD location has almost limitless options). They also do a parade thru the DTD streets presenting all the new princesses of the day to crowds of subjects (i.e. moms, dads, on looking tourists, etc..) this parade isn't offered at MK, it's also a great photo op! Also although it is located away from the BBB area (down the street, 2-3 min walk) the photo area (the one included in the BBB package) had the same furniture and backdrop as MK's.



Do they do this parade every day in DTD?  Oh my daughters would get a kick out if that!!!  I'm sure if I ask their FGMIT they would know if there is a parade that day?


----------



## ~April~

probably a stupid question but I am going to order the photopass + for our May vacation, would the BBB photoshoot pictures be on the photopass or will I have to pay extra for the BBB photo shoot?


----------



## GirlOutlaw

tjknitz said:
			
		

> Do they do this parade every day in DTD?  Oh my daughters would get a kick out if that!!!  I'm sure if I ask their FGMIT they would know if there is a parade that day?



I believe it's daily at 2pm mon - fri & noon sat - sun there are pictures on page 95 of this thread posted by twilight terror (about half way down the page) .

I did some online research and it appears the parade starts at the BBB and walks to the carousel , where the princesses get a free ride and then proceed to the photo location. I'd check with the cast members when you call for the appointment or check in to verify details and times.


----------



## mom2rtk

~April~ said:


> probably a stupid question but I am going to order the photopass + for our May vacation, would the BBB photoshoot pictures be on the photopass or will I have to pay extra for the BBB photo shoot?



Anyone can have a BBB photo shoot added to PP at no charge. No + needed.


----------



## ~April~

mom2rtk said:


> Anyone can have a BBB photo shoot added to PP at no charge. No + needed.[/QUOT
> 
> That is awesome!!  Thank you


----------



## GirlOutlaw

~April~ said:
			
		

> probably a stupid question but I am going to order the photopass + for our May vacation, would the BBB photoshoot pictures be on the photopass or will I have to pay extra for the BBB photo shoot?



They are included! And don't let a cast member talk you out of it! By pass the photo check in desk and hand your card to the photographer, tell them you prepaid for the cd and they will snap your photos no problem. If you talk to the cast members at the print/framing desk they will try and make you buy a package that you don't need!


----------



## aharbin88

tjknitz said:


> I tried to get an appt on our MK day at the castle but they had nothing available. I was able to get an appt at the DTD boutique for out DTD day though.





cyros said:


> I'm in a similar position, tjknitz - I tried for MK on a morning but after numerous calls, I settled for DTD.



May I ask what dates you tried to get?


----------



## cyros

I was asking about the morning of January Friday the 25th initially, and then also Monday the 28th (the two days I'm sure we'll be in MK).


----------



## ilanakan

I've read here something about a mermaid makeover. Where, when, and how much? ??


----------



## ambley

ilanakan said:


> I've read here something about a mermaid makeover. Where, when, and how much? ??



The mermaid makeover is over at The Pirates League. My 8 y.o will be getting that instead of the BBB like her sister, it is $42.55.


----------



## ilanakan

The price includes the photo? What do you get for your money?


----------



## aaarcher86

ilanakan said:


> The price includes the photo? What do you get for your money?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/pirates-league/


----------



## caravarela

ilanakan said:
			
		

> The price includes the photo? What do you get for your money?



If you go to the pirates league thread, I posted pics of my daughter with the mermaid makeover last week.  They do hair, nails, and makeup.  You get the bottle of polish and the makeup to bring home.  They get a color changing hair clip, color changing necklace, and sash as well.  The pic is not included- I think it's around $15, UNLESS you have Photopass Plus- then you get one photo printed free and any other shots they take added to your PP account.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tjknitz

aharbin88 said:
			
		

> May I ask what dates you tried to get?



I was attempting to get two appointments for February 27 (Wednesday) but they only had appointments at 6 and I have CRT reservations at 4:30 so we would never make it. Decided to take DTD reservations Monday 2/25 instead.


----------



## ~April~

I don't see much dress wise for Ariel, can someone please direct me to where I can find an adorable dress for my daughter?


----------



## erynsmom

DD has a surprise appointment for her birthday next month.  I have decided just to get her hair done and not go with the full package.  I bought her a fancy dress to wear.  For those of you who did not purchase/bring princess dresses, how did your DD's handle it.  Was she disappointed?  I'm afraid DD may be a bit disappointed and then I will want to give in and get the whole deal (which is my issue, not hers  ).


----------



## tjknitz

~April~ said:
			
		

> I don't see much dress wise for Ariel, can someone please direct me to where I can find an adorable dress for my daughter?



I just bought a beautiful dress for my daughter at the Disney store. It looks like a mermaid dress and was perfect!  My 4 year old LOVES it!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

There are lots of Disney princess dresses on EBay!


----------



## KMcCP

MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> There are lots of Disney princess dresses on EBay!



I got one of the nicest princess dresses ever from eBay... And it was literally like $6 shipped from Japan! It was a Snow White one.

Etsy has good ones sometimes as we'll. I had trouble finding an Ariel dress that wasn't her mermaid style. Since it was kind of short notice I just ended up buying my DD one at the BBB - they have the green Ariel ball gown, it's very pretty although a bit expensive.


----------



## ~April~

KMcCP said:


> I got one of the nicest princess dresses ever from eBay... And it was literally like $6 shipped from Japan! It was a Snow White one.
> 
> Etsy has good ones sometimes as we'll. I had trouble finding an Ariel dress that wasn't her mermaid style. Since it was kind of short notice I just ended up buying my DD one at the BBB - they have the green Ariel ball gown, it's very pretty although a bit expensive.



could you send me a link or post a picture of the green ball gown?  and what is expensive?  I found one on ebay that Faith likes and its $150.00, I'd rather find something cheaper then that but if I can't I will get it for her.


----------



## Funfire240

~April~ said:


> could you send me a link or post a picture of the green ball gown?  and what is expensive?  I found one on ebay that Faith likes and its $150.00, I'd rather find something cheaper then that but if I can't I will get it for her.



Here is a picture of the Ariel dress - this was bought last September (her make up was the Mermaid makeover from PL)


----------



## KMcCP

Funfire240 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of the Ariel dress - this was bought last September (her make up was the Mermaid makeover from PL)



Yes this is the same dress- I believe I paid $60 for it.


----------



## ~April~

Funfire240 said:


> Here is a picture of the Ariel dress - this was bought last September (her make up was the Mermaid makeover from PL)





Aww she is so cute!!!  thank you!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay - for my Rapunzel princess - DDIL spent all day creating different braids for DGD,5 and this is the finished product.  We found a youtube video on it that got her started.  We are planning to show up with this already done, pay for a package and ask them to only giver her the glitter and put her tiara on, not to touch her hair.  That should make all of us happy!



Your DGD is beautiful and her hairstyle is amazing, your DDIL is talented!
For my DD10, we also plan on skipping the hairdo part of the package because for our last WDW trip she got her hair done in a special braided style and she wants to get it done that way again. We will probably also just ask for the glitter and tiara along with the rest of the package components. 



clynngibson said:


> I thought I would post for anyone who is worried about their DD having curly or textured hair and the FGIT brushing it out. No worries!!
> 
> My DD's curly hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night before BBB, I washed it and blow dried it out (it kept growing in the humidity! LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that calms some worries!





OMG, your DD reminds me so much of my DD5! Her hair texture is very similar to your DD's. While my DD10 probably won't get the hairdo part of the package, I really wanted to get the hairdo part done for my DD5. Thank you for posting this as I had some concerns. Your daughter is absolutely adorable!


----------



## charsav

We will be there in two weeks with our 3 & 7 year olds!!!  So very excited for them.  When I booked the BBB, they asked me to choose a package then and I chose the Crown package.   Now we are planning to let them each pick out a dress when we get there.  Can anyone tell me any advantage or disadvantage to just buying a dress when we get there vs. upgrading the package??  We have photopass + for this trip so we would get pictures that way.  Just trying to figure out the best value here. TIA.


----------



## Funfire240

~April~ said:


> Aww she is so cute!!!  thank you!



Thanks you!  I'll have to find a picture where she was smiling the next time - this one we had a minor meltdown just before (wanted princess shoes,didn't want princess shoes, dress was itchy, etc. but it all worked out in the end)


----------



## Sinderelly

I really enjoy looking at the photos of all the beautiful little princesses.  However...

I really wish BBB would go back to no age restrictions. With that said, I am so very thankful I was able to do this right before the rules changed. I love the Disney princesses and really enjoyed the BBB.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> Your DGD is beautiful and her hairstyle is amazing, your DDIL is talented!
> For my DD10, we also plan on skipping the hairdo part of the package because for our last WDW trip she got her hair done in a special braided style and she wants to get it done that way again. We will probably also just ask for the glitter and tiara along with the rest of the package components.



Thank you!  Who braided her hair before?  I hope your DD really enjoys her appt again!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Just an FYI - not sure if it's been said before - I didn't see it on Page 1.  If you are staying on property, you can book your BBB appointment with the same180 plus 10 rule they have with the dining.  (meaning up to 10 days past your check in date)  You can call the phone number at 7am ET.  

I got our princess an appt for the time we wanted with no problem!!!  I mentioned that we would do our own hair, and they were fine with it.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thank you!  Who braided her hair before?  I hope your DD really enjoys her appt again!




We got her hair professionally braided at a salon near our home before our last trip. Usually my sister will do it if she is in town. This would be both of my daughters' first BBB experience as they were not interested in going for our last Disney trip. Now they are saying they want to do the Pirates League too because I have an appointment there for their brothers


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Subscribing...my DD has her first BBB experience in April!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> We got her hair professionally braided at a salon near our home before our last trip. Usually my sister will do it if she is in town. This would be both of my daughters' first BBB experience as they were not interested in going for our last Disney trip. Now they are saying they want to do the Pirates League too because I have an appointment there for their brothers



That's funny!  I guess some girls really enjoy PL and you can be a mermaid if you wish! I got our boys set up for PL today!  I'm bummed because the youngest will be a month out from 3 and they won't let him have an appt.  We'll have to get some pirate stuff there and fix him up ourselves so he doesn't feel left out!


----------



## tjknitz

I made my first BBB appointment for both of my girls by calling reservations directly.  I was given a reservation number but no email confirmation and I'm not able to put that reservation in the 'my Disney experience' app. William eventually get some sort of email confirmation?  I'm just scared of having this Conf #, showing up the morning of our appt and bring turned away....


----------



## nmills

tjknitz said:
			
		

> I made my first BBB appointment for both of my girls by calling reservations directly.  I was given a reservation number but no email confirmation and I'm not able to put that reservation in the 'my Disney experience' app. William eventually get some sort of email confirmation?  I'm just scared of having this Conf #, showing up the morning of our appt and bring turned away....



You don't get an email confirmation, I was nervous about it too. I called to double check why I didn't get an email and they told me that. I called a couple days to confirm our appt as well because I didn't want to show up and have a very unhappy birthday girl.


----------



## cyros

So, I bought my daughter a special tiara that I'll be bringing with me to BBB and she hasn't seen it or heard about it (she's getting Courtyard so isn't expecting one).  Is there any way to talk to the FGiT first and just hand her the bag with it in there to have her just put it on at the end? Also, to ask her to please stop at some point before the reveal so I can put on her (surprise) clip on earrings sometime after she is finished with the hair?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

tjknitz said:


> I made my first BBB appointment for both of my girls by calling reservations directly.  I was given a reservation number but no email confirmation and I'm not able to put that reservation in the 'my Disney experience' app. William eventually get some sort of email confirmation?  I'm just scared of having this Conf #, showing up the morning of our appt and bring turned away....





nmills said:


> You don't get an email confirmation, I was nervous about it too. I called to double check why I didn't get an email and they told me that. I called a couple days to confirm our appt as well because I didn't want to show up and have a very unhappy birthday girl.



Just make sure you bring the Conf# with you.  They won't turn her away.  When I made my PL appt - he was able to see the BBB in there - I can't link anything up either, but it was there.  The My Disney Experience website is having lots of troubles right now.

Oh, and did you tell them you were celebrating her birthday?  They will give her a Birthday Princess sash.


----------



## jenseib

tjknitz said:


> I made my first BBB appointment for both of my girls by calling reservations directly.  I was given a reservation number but no email confirmation and I'm not able to put that reservation in the 'my Disney experience' app. William eventually get some sort of email confirmation?  I'm just scared of having this Conf #, showing up the morning of our appt and bring turned away....



Like others said, they don't send out an email nor do they link it online. Maybe they eventually will with the new craptastic site, but it never has in the past.


----------



## tjknitz

jenseib said:
			
		

> Like others said, they don't send out an email nor do they link it online. Maybe they eventually will with the new craptastic site, but it never has in the past.



Good to know......although I agree about the site. Not a huge fan at this point. I think the concept is great though.......


----------



## cyros

Can anyone tell me where they do the photos after BBB in MK? I'm supposed to meet my friend and her family after her daughter is finished getting made up. Her appointment at BBB is 10:10 so I figured an hour later at wherever they take the photos might be a good place to meet?


Thank you!


----------



## mom2rtk

cyros said:


> Can anyone tell me where they do the photos after BBB in MK? I'm supposed to meet my friend and her family after her daughter is finished getting made up. Her appointment at BBB is 10:10 so I figured an hour later at wherever they take the photos might be a good place to meet?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



The Castle Couture gift shop right behind the castle and to the left.


----------



## cyros

Thanks!

Is there a moment during my own daughter's BBB appointment at DTD when I could talk to the FGiT without my daughter present? Do they have them put on their outfit at the beginning (tutu and t-shirt in this case?)


----------



## GirlOutlaw

cyros said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Is there a moment during my own daughter's BBB appointment at DTD when I could talk to the FGiT without my daughter present? Do they have them put on their outfit at the beginning (tutu and t-shirt in this case?)



When you check in at the desk they ask if you need to use the changing area. They want you to be dressed before going back to the chair (when you meet the fgit) it saves them on wait time and allows for more appointments throughout the day.


----------



## cyros

GirlOutlaw said:


> When you check in at the desk they ask if you need to use the changing area. They want you to be dressed before going back to the chair (when you meet the fgit) it saves them on wait time and allows for more appointments throughout the day.



Okay, so there probably won't be a time when it is convenient to talk to the FGiT without my daughter present since we won't have met her before daughter is sent to the change room? Could I maybe write a note about what I want to do and hand it to the person at check in so they know that I want to put on the surprise earrings and about the tiara I will have (hidden) with me?


----------



## ladeeesquire

We were just there on friday (MK location) and I saw something VERY interesting. Not one but two little girls were having their hair done and their bangs were left out of the princess bun! I know this is something that has been discussed on this thread repeatedly and everyone, including me, has always said that they don't vary the hairstyles but apparantly they do! 

We were on the disney fantasy the week before and did BBB there as well and the fgit asked my dd if she wanted the bangs in or out. I was surprised and thought that maybe it was just a ship thing but maybe its an overall change??


----------



## mom2rtk

ladeeesquire said:


> We were just there on friday (MK location) and I saw something VERY interesting. Not one but two little girls were having their hair done and their bangs were left out of the princess bun! I know this is something that has been discussed on this thread repeatedly and everyone, including me, has always said that they don't vary the hairstyles but apparantly they do!
> 
> We were on the disney fantasy the week before and did BBB there as well and the fgit asked my dd if she wanted the bangs in or out. I was surprised and thought that maybe it was just a ship thing but maybe its an overall change??



My understanding all along has been that they could leave them out as long as they don't extend past their eyebrows.


----------



## jimandami

When we went in Sept, the FGMIT asked about our DDs bangs as well....I just figured they always asked.


----------



## tinkmom2

jimandami said:


> When we went in Sept, the FGMIT asked about our DDs bangs as well....I just figured they always asked.



No one asked us about bangs at all. The lady just jelled the bangs up into her hair.  When my oldest DD had the "rockstar" style no one asked use either. 

I've got videos of most of the process on my youtube. We went to the DTD local this time and were near the door so I had to keep shutting off my video camera. We then went to the MNSSHP and took our pictures next to the BBB in the Castle at MK for free with our own camera. 
http://youtu.be/AOjMTF9YBtk


----------



## Funfire240

When we were there last Sept. I asked the FGIT if she could leave DD's bangs down because I don't like her with all her hair off her face and I was told no problem.  That was with the princess style.

This past Sept. she had the pop princess style and I can't remember if I was asked or not about her bangs but they were kept down.


----------



## jenseib

They have always asked us too and we leave them down.


----------



## nannye

We were asked in 2011 and 2012 if we wanted bangs up or down. I picked up both times because V's hair is curly and in that Florida humidity argh, they just wave and don't lay flat so better to have them up.


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Stasieki said:


> Stunning!


May I ask, do you want the setting for the photo op and all the makeup, or just the glitter and tiara?
If the latter, you can go to castle couture shop where a CM (dressed similarly to FGiT) can sprinkle pixie dust in your DGD hair and doubtless apply a tiara too. You can either do it in the photo shoot studio (no BBB appointment required, but you may have to wait) or in the shop in front of Aurora's magical dress . . . 
All for free.  Seems like you could buy some nice Rapunzel souvenirs with the money you'd save. ( you may want to ask at BBB though. depending on how busy they are, they might do it without you having to pay for the package)
Plus, on another thread I saw the cutest idea- someone brought a toy frying pan and had R. autograph it! Too cute.


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Alimarie12 said:


> We are doing BBB for my 3yr old for the first time.  My 9 yr old wanted to skip it last time (loved it at 5, didn't want to at 7).  1/2 way through the trip she was regretting it.  This time, she says she wants to, but doesn't want to wear a gown.
> 
> Any suggestions on clothing for the 9 yr old?  Is there anything pop princessy? 3 yr old will wear a Cinderella dress.


Sorry if this has already been answered, but I think the new Courtyard package would be great for a 9 yo.  It has a twisty hairstyle, a pink BBB Tee and a pink and black tutu.
HTH-


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Emzed said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My family and I are travelling to WDW in March and have the BBB booked at the castle prior to lunch there. I was thinking of getting dressed ahead of time but wanted to know which ones were available at the park. Are they usually all available in any size? Do you have to "order" it ahead of your appointment? I'm not certain what the sizing is (my daughters are 6 and 8). Someone mentioned the Ariel dress; is that different from her "mermaid" attire (not too keen on those shells! ) Is there still a Merida dress or do you have to book a special package for that one (as someone suggested). Looking for some help.


Hi! Last I looked, I did not see a Merida dress at BBB but they are for sale in the parks (near Merida's meet and greet)- you could buy there and take it to BBB.
The Ariel options at BBB are the (beautiful) aqua ball gown -like she wears in the 3:00 parade- or the belly baring sea shell one.  But, if your daughter must have a mermaid tail, the disney store has a much more modest version, and you can just bring it with you.
HTH.


----------



## GirlOutlaw

AudreyKThompson said:
			
		

> May I ask, do you want the setting for the photo op and all the makeup, or just the glitter and tiara?.......someone brought a toy frying pan and had R. autograph it! Too cute.




They can also do glitter and spray in colors at the barber shop on main street, and last I looked it was free ( or close to it) only thing is no FGMIT.

I looked everywhere before we left home for a small frying pan last time we went and couldn't find one. I so wanted to do that with my DD, going to try again next time. I hear that my local sporting goods store sells 3" cast irons for $5 and all it would take is a white or metallic sharpie.


----------



## Gorechick

GirlOutlaw said:
			
		

> They can also do glitter and spray in colors at the barber shop on main street, and last I looked it was free ( or close to it) only thing is no FGMIT.
> 
> I looked everywhere before we left home for a small frying pan last time we went and couldn't find one. I so wanted to do that with my DD, going to try again next time. I hear that my local sporting goods store sells 3" cast irons for $5 and all it would take is a white or metallic sharpie.



Color is no longer available at Main Street Barber Shop. It was discontinued some time ago as they had an issue getting the hair color.


----------



## GirlOutlaw

Gorechick said:
			
		

> Color is no longer available at Main Street Barber Shop. It was discontinued some time ago as they had an issue getting the hair color.



Oops my bad


----------



## MAGICFOR2

AudreyKThompson said:


> May I ask, do you want the setting for the photo op and all the makeup, or just the glitter and tiara?
> If the latter, you can go to castle couture shop where a CM (dressed similarly to FGiT) can sprinkle pixie dust in your DGD hair and doubtless apply a tiara too. You can either do it in the photo shoot studio (no BBB appointment required, but you may have to wait) or in the shop in front of Aurora's magical dress . . .
> All for free.  Seems like you could buy some nice Rapunzel souvenirs with the money you'd save. ( you may want to ask at BBB though. depending on how busy they are, they might do it without you having to pay for the package)
> Plus, on another thread I saw the cutest idea- someone brought a toy frying pan and had R. autograph it! Too cute.



Thank you!  That is a great suggestion - I'll keep it in mind for others.  But, yes, we are wanting the make-up and nails.  Just for the special treatment. It does seem like a waste, since we are doing our own hair, but it is a memory we're making!  We did buy a dress on e-bay that came with a tiara and wand - the dress has a Rapunzel pin on it, so she will be pretty happy with that.  I also found some Sketcher's BOBs on sale with the twinkle toes light ups - lots of purple and pink in those - so they can have pretty but comfy shoes to wear around the park that day!


----------



## Emzed

AudreyKThompson said:


> Hi! Last I looked, I did not see a Merida dress at BBB but they are for sale in the parks (near Merida's meet and greet)- you could buy there and take it to BBB.
> The Ariel options at BBB are the (beautiful) aqua ball gown -like she wears in the 3:00 parade- or the belly baring sea shell one.  But, if your daughter must have a mermaid tail, the disney store has a much more modest version, and you can just bring it with you.
> HTH.



Thanks! That sounds great


----------



## loly75

For those of you looking for a mini frying pan - I found this one at Se@rs Lodge Manufacturing  3 Inch Pre-seasoned Cast Iron Mini-Skillet.  Hope this helps. Also if you want a more toy like one Toys R Us has a set called: Just Like Home Nonstick Cookware 14 Piece Playset - Black


----------



## ErinsMommy

Someone posted a pic of a Pirate Princess - is that still there?


----------



## nannye

ErinsMommy said:


> Someone posted a pic of a Pirate Princess - is that still there?



Pirate Princess is at The Pirates League


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Sounds great! Good call on the comfy shoes


----------



## ErinsMommy

nannye said:


> Pirate Princess is at The Pirates League



I thought I saw a pic of a pirate princess on this thread...maybe it was a PL pic.


----------



## erynsmom

I'm sure this has probably been asked and answered but I don't have time to go through all 200+ pages...
Is tipping expected/ not accepted at BBB?  I need to know if I need extra $$ got this.

Thanks.


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

The 4 times my girls have gone we have always tipped. Cash. Into the hand of the 'fairy god mother'.  Not sure if it's allowed but we have never had it handed back to us. 

Hth
Heather


----------



## jenseib

erynsmom said:


> I'm sure this has probably been asked and answered but I don't have time to go through all 200+ pages...
> Is tipping expected/ not accepted at BBB?  I need to know if I need extra $$ got this.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes it is allowed but it has to be cash.


----------



## cyros

I went to BBB at DTD this Monday and tried to hand cash to our FGiT and she refused and told us to buy something special for our daughter instead. I tried again but she was adamant about not accepting it.


----------



## mom2rtk

I handed cash to our FGIT at the MK in December and she thanked me and accepted it.


----------



## ladeeesquire

we've done BBB at DL, WDW more than once and most recently on the Fantasy... always tipped cash to the fgit, never had it rejected. Having said that, I've never gotten the impression that most people tip them.


----------



## rodrigs

should we tip them? i don't want to be the one NOT tipping them ....


----------



## GirlOutlaw

rodrigs said:
			
		

> should we tip them? i don't want to be the one NOT tipping them ....



My dd has been to the bbb 2 time the first time we attempted to tip the fgmit and was told it was policy for them to refuse all tips. The second time, before our trip I went to the store and found a Cinderella themed thank you card, put the money inside wrote  "to the best fgmit in the kingdom" on the outside and gave it  to the fgmit she gladly excepted it.


----------



## Gorechick

When we were there in August at the DTD location, I had forgotten cash the day my kids did BBB. I went back on another day and was given a little envelope that we could put the tip in and they had a wishing well that the children slip the envelope into.


----------



## erynsmom

Thanks everyone for your advice on tipping.


----------



## merbobear

I read the past few pages, but didnt' see any info on this so I'll just ask...sorry if it has been asked/answered already many many times!

What is the pricing like on the dresses in BBB?  We did the castle package for dd last year, so the dress was just part of the whole deal, but I was just trying to price out what it might cost to do a smaller package & buy a dress separately.  

Also, I have read that you can pre-order a dress in a larger size to be sure it will be available at your BBB appt, what phone number or email should I use to secure a dress?  TIA!


----------



## KMcCP

I bought my daughter a dress in December, and it was $65. I got her a size 7/8 with no problem.


----------



## rt22

We get into Disney world on August 4th (181 Days from today). We are staying on property
I want a BBB reservation for my DD on August 5th.  Can I book this tomorrow or do I need to wait until Tuesday?  
Also, what time does the reservation line open for the BBB?  We would like an appointment first thing in the morning.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Yes you should be able to book it tomorrow. I forget what time they open....maybe 6am cst.???? Good  luck!


----------



## hollygolitely93

Few questions...

What is your experience with a young three?  My daughter is two now and will turn three at our next fall visit.  She has a decent attention span but is also a bit clingy to mom in unsure environments,

Also, she has very fine, somewhat curly (babycurls), thin hair...that falls below her ears...can they do much with this?  

Do you have options for hair without it being ridiculously tight...with her hair being so thin and fine...I am concerned over it not being comfortable for her...

Finally...where can I see images of the available hairstyles...I didn't see them on FAQ page...


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

merbobear said:


> What is the pricing like on the dresses in BBB? We did the castle package for dd last year, so the dress was just part of the whole deal, but I was just trying to price out what it might cost to do a smaller package & buy a dress separately.


 
My daughter will be going to BBB in April for the 1st time. Bought the cheapest package (Coach) and bought her an Aurora dress at The Disney Store for like $39.99. Way cheaper than what they try to sell it for in the parks. Plus you get 10% off a purchase $50 or more at The Disney Store if you use a Disney Visa, so you can even add a pair of shoes or tiara in there and get a discount!


----------



## frostedpink

If you buy the most expensive package, can you pick out any tiara they have in the store, or do you still get that little tiny silver tiara?


----------



## jenseib

frostedpink said:


> If you buy the most expensive package, can you pick out any tiara they have in the store, or do you still get that little tiny silver tiara?



yes, and the tiara only comes with the bun hairstyle


----------



## kasedroz

merbobear said:
			
		

> I read the past few pages, but didnt' see any info on this so I'll just ask...sorry if it has been asked/answered already many many times!
> 
> What is the pricing like on the dresses in BBB?  We did the castle package for dd last year, so the dress was just part of the whole deal, but I was just trying to price out what it might cost to do a smaller package & buy a dress separately.
> 
> Also, I have read that you can pre-order a dress in a larger size to be sure it will be available at your BBB appt, what phone number or email should I use to secure a dress?  TIA!



I did the math one time and it is cheaper to buy one from home and get a cheaper package. I believe the cheapest dresses are around $60. Iwant to say my DD's Ariel was $75 in the parks. We brought our youngest DD LE Rapunzel wedding dress and bought our oldest DD in the park (which is still cheaper than buying it in the package)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## k8smiles

Thinking of booking BBB for my 6yo on our upcoming DCL.  Few questions.....she does not want a bun and wants to leave her hair long with the colored extensions.  What package would that be?  Also does I was looking for pic of the pirate package.  Suggestions?? Thanks friends


----------



## mom2rtk

k8smiles said:


> Thinking of booking BBB for my 6yo on our upcoming DCL.  Few questions.....she does not want a bun and wants to leave her hair long with the colored extensions.  What package would that be?  Also does I was looking for pic of the pirate package.  Suggestions?? Thanks friends



Not sure if they do things differently at the BBB on DCL, but in the parks they would not do this for you. They will not vary their styles, even a tiny bit. She could always get it done,then wear the extensions on later days however you like. But I really don't think they will do this for you.


----------



## DisGirl819

hollygolitely93 said:


> Few questions...
> 
> What is your experience with a young three?  My daughter is two now and will turn three at our next fall visit.  She has a decent attention span but is also a bit clingy to mom in unsure environments,
> 
> Also, she has very fine, somewhat curly (babycurls), thin hair...that falls below her ears...can they do much with this?
> 
> Do you have options for hair without it being ridiculously tight...with her hair being so thin and fine...I am concerned over it not being comfortable for her...
> 
> Finally...where can I see images of the available hairstyles...I didn't see them on FAQ page...



We took DD right after she turned three. She loved the attention. She was NOT a fan of the hair styling but she is super tender headed. Her FGMIT was wonderful and gentle with her though. Her hair was only about shoulder length and they were able to do the bun style with extensions for her and she loved having the long hair! The bun is not tight at all actually and you can ask for them to loosen it a bit. I did check and it is not tight, which surprised me b/c it looks like it is super tight, its just covered in product. Also, my DD has super fine hair too and it is a pain to style but the FGMIT did an amazing job.


----------



## cyros

Courtyard twists the crown and puts the hair in a high ponytail with coloured extensions (pink, blue or purple - you get to choose two).


----------



## TourPixie

I am taking my DD 5 and my DS 4 to the BBB on the 16th. We are so excited. My DD(not yet two) will also be there and I am taking a snow white dress for her to feel involved. 

Here is my question, my DS has longer hair. He is really excited for the sword and sheild and I have made him a prince costume for the occasion. Cinderella is his favorite and we are doing CRT afterwards. Below are pictures of my son so you can see his hair. Please tell me they can still do something with himcostume on for fitting purposes
His hair is a mess in these pictures as i was just having him try the


----------



## Sydnerella

TourPixie said:
			
		

> I am taking my DD 5 and my DS 4 to the BBB on the 16th. We are so excited. My DD(not yet two) will also be there and I am taking a snow white dress for her to feel involved.
> 
> Here is my question, my DS has longer hair. He is really excited for the sword and sheild and I have made him a prince costume for the occasion. Cinderella is his favorite and we are doing CRT afterwards. Below are pictures of my son so you can see his hair. Please tell me they can still do something with himcostume on for fitting purposes
> His hair is a mess in these pictures as i was just having him try the



SO cute! I have never seen a Prince Charming there - he will be the toast of CRT. I hope the DDs won't mind  I will let a CM chime in on your question, I assume they find a way. But they know best!
What a great costume! My DS loved Cinderella too when he was young. The mice especially. Not scary compared to the others. He wanted to be a prince too when we went. So sweet!


----------



## ibnerd13

TourPixie said:


> I am taking my DD 5 and my DS 4 to the BBB on the 16th. We are so excited. My DD(not yet two) will also be there and I am taking a snow white dress for her to feel involved.
> 
> Here is my question, my DS has longer hair. He is really excited for the sword and sheild and I have made him a prince costume for the occasion. Cinderella is his favorite and we are doing CRT afterwards. Below are pictures of my son so you can see his hair. Please tell me they can still do something with himcostume on for fitting purposes
> His hair is a mess in these pictures as i was just having him try the
> 
> 
> With long hair what we do is we gel the hair and then slick it back smooth and sleek. Then we still add spots/streaks of color (if he wants it) and the Mickey treasure and pixie dust. I love the costume!!


----------



## aaarcher86

Just did the Castle package last week and wanted to share: 

We were advised that shoes are not included with the castle package (they're listed on the OP).  Probably a recent change.  We were able to purchase them separately.  We purchased the Cinderella slippers and some glittery shoe with a gem on the top - both were $30.


----------



## latexscooter

aaarcher86 said:


> Just did the Castle package last week and wanted to share:
> 
> We were advised that shoes are not included with the castle package (they're listed on the OP).  Probably a recent change.  We were able to purchase them separately.  We purchased the Cinderella slippers and some glittery shoe with a gem on the top - both were $30.



Thats good to know and I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. When we did the Castle package in 2011 they didn't have any matching shoes in any sizes for my DD. We ended up with a Tiana dress and clear Cinderella shoes. She wore the shoes for about 20 minutes after the photo shoot and was back in sandals. 

Although the package is the same price and offers less I don't think its loss for us.


----------



## jenseib

latexscooter said:


> Thats good to know and I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. When we did the Castle package in 2011 they didn't have any matching shoes in any sizes for my DD. We ended up with a Tiana dress and clear Cinderella shoes. She wore the shoes for about 20 minutes after the photo shoot and was back in sandals.
> 
> Although the package is the same price and offers less I don't think its loss for us.



Actually the package isn't the same price. They did discontinue most shoes about a year or so ago, But the way that package works, everything you get is added on to the price, which is why it is listed at "starting at".  Everything you get with the package is added on to the cost. Photos, dress (they used to have different priced dresses), wand, crown, etc. Each is added to the price. It's no a "deal" to get this package. you can purchase it all through the parks and pay the same price. You can also tell them you don't want any of the options as well and they won't be added to the price either.


----------



## latexscooter

jenseib said:


> Actually the package isn't the same price. They did discontinue most shoes about a year or so ago, But the way that package works, everything you get is added on to the price, which is why it is listed at "starting at".  Everything you get with the package is added on to the cost. Photos, dress (they used to have different priced dresses), wand, crown, etc. Each is added to the price. It's no a "deal" to get this package. you can purchase it all through the parks and pay the same price. You can also tell them you don't want any of the options as well and they won't be added to the price either.


Goes to show you how much I paid attention to what I was buying. I remember paying additional for the tiara but I didn't realize so much was ala carte. I'll feel better in June when we go back and just say no to some things based off the experience.


----------



## TourPixie

Thank you so much for the comments on my DS costume. I was so excited to make it, have just a few things to add then we are ready to go. We leave to drive to WDW on Thursday and I am so excited.

That sounds great for his hair, he has never had any product in it we always let it just run wild so that will be fun for him, and he would love the color and mickeys. I was just worried they would try to spike it and he would end up with a mohawk or something not very Prince Like, though he would have loved that too my DS is a nut. Cant wait we are so excited, my DD even says shes going to get a Cinderella dress to dance with her brother, I love it!


----------



## nanay2jdr

We are celebrating DD 4th bday. We are doing character meals every other day of our trip. Her bday is on the 2nd last day, Akershus breakfast (BBB not available).  Unfortunately, the BBB-MK is fully booked too when were at that location. So we booked BBB-DTD on our first morning at WDW but we didn't book any character meal that day at DHS. I chose it this way as I am hoping she can use the crown and sash everyday during our trip. Thoughts/suggestions? Sorry if this is under a wrong thread.


----------



## jenseib

nanay2jdr said:


> We are celebrating DD 4th bday. We are doing character meals every other day of our trip. Her bday is on the 2nd last day, Akershus breakfast (BBB not available).  Unfortunately, the BBB-MK is fully booked too when were at that location. So we booked BBB-DTD on our first morning at WDW but we didn't book any character meal that day at DHS. I chose it this way as I am hoping she can use the crown and sash everyday during our trip. Thoughts/suggestions? Sorry if this is under a wrong thread.



She can wear it everyday for the rest of her life if she wants to.


----------



## Funfire240

nanay2jdr said:


> We are celebrating DD 4th bday. We are doing character meals every other day of our trip. Her bday is on the 2nd last day, Akershus breakfast (BBB not available).  Unfortunately, the BBB-MK is fully booked too when were at that location. So we booked BBB-DTD on our first morning at WDW but we didn't book any character meal that day at DHS. I chose it this way as I am hoping she can use the crown and sash everyday during our trip. Thoughts/suggestions? Sorry if this is under a wrong thread.



Her hairstyle may even last into the next day.  This past year, DD kept her hair up in the pop princess style for 2 days - we did BBB early a.m. one day and it lasted that and the next day.


----------



## PRPrincess1081

Seems like all the new BBB dress are not even nice - I can the nicer one at the disney store for even cheaper.  Why do they charge $64 for the dress in Disney but the one at the store is $20 cheaper and better quality?


----------



## jenseib

PRPrincess1081 said:


> Seems like all the new BBB dress are not even nice - I can the nicer one at the disney store for even cheaper.  Why do they charge $64 for the dress in Disney but the one at the store is $20 cheaper and better quality?



I personally think that most of the cheaper ones at the stores are not a better quality.  But I think they all have gone downhill.


----------



## tlpbupu

PRPrincess1081 said:


> Seems like all the new BBB dress are not even nice - I can the nicer one at the disney store for even cheaper.  Why do they charge $64 for the dress in Disney but the one at the store is $20 cheaper and better quality?



I felt the same way 3 years ago when we went.  I had bought my daughters dress from the Disney Store before we left to save some money.  When we got to BBB I was glad I did.  Her dress was of much better quality (she still wears it) and was much prettier.   The colors were brighter and there were many more details.  I will purchasing from the store again this year before we go.


----------



## Fjobe

nanay2jdr said:


> We are celebrating DD 4th bday. We are doing character meals every other day of our trip. Her bday is on the 2nd last day, Akershus breakfast (BBB not available).  Unfortunately, the BBB-MK is fully booked too when were at that location. So we booked BBB-DTD on our first morning at WDW but we didn't book any character meal that day at DHS. I chose it this way as I am hoping she can use the crown and sash everyday during our trip. Thoughts/suggestions? Sorry if this is under a wrong thread.




My girls were able to keep their hair up the next day as well.  They did not like wearing the sash.  Younger DD only wore it for about 20 min and older DD about an hour.  They loved the crowns.  I watched the FGIT fix their hair really closely, and I was able to fix their hair just like they do at BBB for dinner a couple nights on our cruise.


----------



## Vility

Does BBB ever make exceptions? My youngest daughter will be 3 two days after we come home from our next planned trip. So we will be at Disney a week before her 3rd birthday. Do you think they will make an exception?


----------



## Fivemuggles

Vility said:


> Does BBB ever make exceptions? My youngest daughter will be 3 two days after we come home from our next planned trip. So we will be at Disney a week before her 3rd birthday. Do you think they will make an exception?



Just tell them she is 3- its SO close, and I doubt they will make you prove it hahha


----------



## jenseib

Vility said:


> Does BBB ever make exceptions? My youngest daughter will be 3 two days after we come home from our next planned trip. So we will be at Disney a week before her 3rd birthday. Do you think they will make an exception?



Allison, they usually allow them at 1 month shy of the 3rd b-day, but just say she is 3. The girls at BBB don't really care, it's more the phone CM's who try to monitor it.  if for some reason they ask her age, you can say she turned 3 during the trip.


----------



## eeyore29

Do you provide a CC when making reservation? Is it charged then or when we actually go? Just wondering if they make me choose one package on the phone but we decide on a different one when we get there.

Also, there's a chance a friend will be going along, too. I'd make the reservations for both of the girls to make sure we get the same time. Would it be a problem to cancel one later if the friend backs out? How long before going would I have to cancel so that I'm not hit with a penalty?

Or would it be better for us to each make separate reservations? I'm worried if I make a joint one for 2 girls, when(if) I cancel one, they'd accidentally cancel both on me.


----------



## squirrel4569

eeyore29 said:


> Do you provide a CC when making reservation? Is it charged then or when we actually go? Just wondering if they make me choose one package on the phone but we decide on a different one when we get there.
> 
> Also, there's a chance a friend will be going along, too. I'd make the reservations for both of the girls to make sure we get the same time. Would it be a problem to cancel one later if the friend backs out? How long before going would I have to cancel so that I'm not hit with a penalty?
> 
> Or would it be better for us to each make separate reservations? I'm worried if I make a joint one for 2 girls, when(if) I cancel one, they'd accidentally cancel both on me.



You do provide a CC for the reservation but it's not charged until you have your appointment.  I believe the standard cancellation is 1 day or $10 but they can tell you when you call.  I would make the reservations as soon as possible because even during the slow times that place fills up quick and you can't get a walk up.  Even if they had open spots you have to call in and make a reservation.

It's a very cool thing for the girls though.  We've done it twice (once for each DD's birthday) and the characters just dote over them.


----------



## heatherbynum

I want to do this for MNSSHP. She already has the belle dress. would yall recommend having it done on the morning of mnsshp or the afternoon? and what time, if afternoon, should I try to get a ressie for?


----------



## smallblackstars

Ok, I have looked through this thread for the last hour and cannot find the answer I am looking for so sorry if this has already been asked. My DD wants the bun hairstyle but she has very fine hair, I can do her hair up in a bun using one of those hair donut things but if I try to do it without that there isn't enough hair there to make a bun. Can I do her hair before she goes to the BBB then just ask them to put some gel on to keep it in and then add the usual hair accessories (tiara and mickey pin)? I'm not looking to pay any less for not getting the hair done, I just don't want my daughters hair getting more broken from the FGIT trying to get it to resemble a bun. We use special (and very expensive!) products on her hair to help strengthen and thicken it and I really don't want to end up back at square one with this either.


----------



## latexscooter

smallblackstars said:


> Ok, I have looked through this thread for the last hour and cannot find the answer I am looking for so sorry if this has already been asked. My DD wants the bun hairstyle but she has very fine hair, I can do her hair up in a bun using one of those hair donut things but if I try to do it without that there isn't enough hair there to make a bun. Can I do her hair before she goes to the BBB then just ask them to put some gel on to keep it in and then add the usual hair accessories (tiara and mickey pin)? I'm not looking to pay any less for not getting the hair done, I just don't want my daughters hair getting more broken from the FGIT trying to get it to resemble a bun. We use special (and very expensive!) products on her hair to help strengthen and thicken it and I really don't want to end up back at square one with this either.



My daughter has very fine hair but it doesn't break as you mentioned. When they put her hair in a bun they did it without a donut (it was basically a pony twisted with tons of gel and bobby pins). Because her hair is so fine it slid out that evening. 

I'm sure they'd let you do your daughters hair without issue but I guess what I'm saying is you may not need to. They don't torment it with heat or do anything that would cause breakage. If its fine I'm sure they will manage without issue.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## nanay2jdr

(oops)


----------



## nanay2jdr

heatherbynum said:
			
		

> I want to do this for MNSSHP. She already has the belle dress. would yall recommend having it done on the morning of mnsshp or the afternoon? and what time, if afternoon, should I try to get a ressie for?



If your DD is at a young age, then a morning appointment would be better. They get fully booked quickly so most the time you just take what's available.


----------



## mummabear

I have read that you can use the BBB photo studio even without an appointment, DD3 will be doing BBB and DD1 will be with us I thought it would be a good chance to get some nice photos of her (and them together). We have PP+ will all these photos be included?


----------



## erynsmom

The photo pass photographer sent us to the studio.  We had PP+ and all the photos were included.


----------



## mcjingles

Is making reservations the same as restaurants :180 days in advance?


----------



## tinkmom2

mummabear said:


> I have read that you can use the BBB photo studio even without an appointment, DD3 will be doing BBB and DD1 will be with us I thought it would be a good chance to get some nice photos of her (and them together). We have PP+ will all these photos be included?


We used the studio in Cinderella's castle for free with our own camera or there is a person to take photopass pictures there too. You can see one of the ones I took in my signature.


----------



## mom2rtk

mcjingles said:


> Is making reservations the same as restaurants :180 days in advance?



Yes. You can even do 180+10 if staying onsite. You do have to call though, as it is not set up to do online.


----------



## mcjingles

Looking at the crown package for DD and bringing our own dress. Does this include pics with princesses or just of DD? Will have pp+


----------



## jenseib

mcjingles said:


> Looking at the crown package for DD and bringing our own dress. Does this include pics with princesses or just of DD? Will have pp+



There are no packages with pictures with the princesses, but you can go and visit them after and get photopass pictures there.  The photo package with BBB is some posed shots.  They are pretty cute!


----------



## zabache

Hello
My DD would like to visit the boutique and I was wondering what is the biggest dress size they have there? She's 9 yrs old and wears a size 12-14. She's very long. I went to the Disney store at our local mall and the biggest dress size they have is a 10. She wanted Bell's yellow dress.
Any suggestions as to where to find a dress her size?
Thanks


----------



## DisneyMagic3

If we reserved BBB on 1 credit card but that card doesn't come with us is that ok? Or do you need the card you reserved with to be presented at the appointment?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

zabache said:


> Hello
> My DD would like to visit the boutique and I was wondering what is the biggest dress size they have there? She's 9 yrs old and wears a size 12-14. She's very long. I went to the Disney store at our local mall and the biggest dress size they have is a 10. She wanted Bell's yellow dress.
> Any suggestions as to where to find a dress her size?
> Thanks



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...princess+belle+dress&_dcat=80914&Size=L&rt=nc I found a few on Ebay


----------



## dizzycrazy

So much to see and do!  So excited to do this with my DD!  Thanks for all the posts!  Can't wait to book our appt! Looking forward to the magic!


----------



## hollygolitely93

Hi...we want to do this at 8am on 10/27...As I will be making ADRs and this reservation at my 180+10 day mark...I am wondering how difficult is this reservation and if I need to call ASAP to ensure my first choice in timing?


----------



## jenseib

hollygolitely93 said:


> Hi...we want to do this at 8am on 10/27...As I will be making ADRs and this reservation at my 180+10 day mark...I am wondering how difficult is this reservation and if I need to call ASAP to ensure my first choice in timing?



Yes, if you want first thing, then call it it right away


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Hi, I'm an idiot...I had a ressie at Cinderella's Castle for BBB and cancelled it. I had a good time too, like 1115am or something, right after our CRT ressies for breakfast. I'm so bummed. I cancelled because we decided to go to MK another day. But now I cant get ressies for those places on our new day and other people snatched up my old ressies within seconds! I reserved DTD but really wanted to do it in the castle. Does anyone know if they even accept walk ins if it turns out they get any no shows throughout the day?


----------



## zabache

MAGICFOR2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=disney+princess+belle+dress&_dcat=80914&Size=L&rt=nc I found a few on Ebay



Thanks for the info. I was wondering, we will visit MK on 8/7. We'll be staying at POR and I know they have a boutique at DTD. Which one is best? I would say the one at MK since its next to the castle but do they have the same things? I could take the boat ride to DTD from my hotel as well. Also, what time of day is best?
Thanks


----------



## MAGICFOR2

You're welcome!  

I'm going to trust that someone with more experience sees this post and answers you - not just assuming it's my quote.  This will be our first experience coming up, but I've read pros for both places here.....


----------



## frostedpink

The only ressie that I can get is at 2:20pm in the afternoon. Is it still worth it to do it this late? And I can't let DD go swimming the rest of the day, of course.


----------



## zabache

MAGICFOR2 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'm going to trust that someone with more experience sees this post and answers you - not just assuming it's my quote.  This will be our first experience coming up, but I've read pros for both places here.....



I made reservations today for the day were going to MK and the earliest time they had was 12:30pm. I guess we'll ride any water rides like splash mountain before then. I asked the cm
about times at DTD and hey had times earlier. She said that boutique is larger though. I will stick with MK. 

Thanks again


----------



## baivasps

Every year we have surprised DD with a princess dress the night before our princess breakfast.  This year we are surprising her with BBB before the princess breakfast.  I already bought an Ariel dress at Disney Store.  Can she change into it at BBB or does she have to come wearing it (since we aren't buying it there)?  I'm trying to decide which is the best way to surprise her.


----------



## amomma23

baivasps said:


> Every year we have surprised DD with a princess dress the night before our princess breakfast.  This year we are surprising her with BBB before the princess breakfast.  I already bought an Ariel dress at Disney Store.  Can she change into it at BBB or does she have to come wearing it (since we aren't buying it there)?  I'm trying to decide which is the best way to surprise her.



You can do it either way. When you get there, they usually ask if you need to change and will set you up in a changing room if needed.


----------



## LisaTN

A great video review wit pictures of BBB http://www.disunplugged.com/2013/04/09/dis-unplugged-podcast-040913-orlando-show/


----------



## luvmy2babies

frostedpink said:


> The only ressie that I can get is at 2:20pm in the afternoon. Is it still worth it to do it this late? And I can't let DD go swimming the rest of the day, of course.



In 2012, we had a 4pm with a 6:40 ADR at the Castle.  

Our experience the first time, the hair lasted well past the next day so she could still enjoy it then.  If it hadn't been raining so much (Tropical Storm Debby) it probably would have lasted longer.

This time we have a 5pm because I decided late March to do this trip and that was all I could get at the castle, but we'll tour MK again the next day too.


----------



## kasedroz

frostedpink said:


> The only ressie that I can get is at 2:20pm in the afternoon. Is it still worth it to do it this late? And I can't let DD go swimming the rest of the day, of course.



We had 2:30 appointments in December on our last night there. We had dinner resides at CRT at 6 and stayed for MVMCP. Our girls slept in them that night and showered the next day with a shower cap on and kept it the plane ride home and showered again with another cap on and it stayed. By the last day it was wearing down though, but we had a Christmas dinner and they wanted to show off their hair.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Twin Dad

We're looking at doing an 8am appointment for DD on our first day at MK.  If we do the Castle package will she still be ready in time for RD?  DD has bright red curly hair just like Merida but she has already said many times she wants to go as Aurora.  We're debating how hard we push getting her into a Merida costume.  We're thinking of getting her up to three costumes for our trip with her picking two and us picking Merida but that's a boat load of money.  Anyone got ideas to keep DD and DW (She's the one who REALLY wants DD dressed as Merida) happy?  (Preferably without me picking up several hours of OT   )


----------



## kasedroz

Twin Dad said:


> We're looking at doing an 8am appointment for DD on our first day at MK.  If we do the Castle package will she still be ready in time for RD?  DD has bright red curly hair just like Merida but she has already said many times she wants to go as Aurora.  We're debating how hard we push getting her into a Merida costume.  We're thinking of getting her up to three costumes for our trip with her picking two and us picking Merida but that's a boat load of money.  Anyone got ideas to keep DD and DW (She's the one who REALLY wants DD dressed as Merida) happy?  (Preferably without me picking up several hours of OT   )



You could buy the dresses at your Disney store prior to your trip. It'll save you some money, as well as picking up all the other things you would get with the Castle package. One our first trip to BBB I remember calculating the differences and it was cheaper to buy the dresses and shoes in the park than to get it bundled in the package. I haven't calculated it since then but I figured it was the same. Our last trip our DDs brought LE Rapunzel dress and Oldest wanted Ariel's green dress. So we had dresses before going in and it was around $130 (crown package) for both. We plan on doing the same thing this year when we get our makeovers DD4 has a Sofia dress and DD8 is over he dresses because they're itchy.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## stacey dee

Does anyone know what the brand of gel is that they use in bibbidi bobbidi boutique to out the hair up

Many thanks
Stacey


----------



## lynypixie

Twin Dad said:


> We're looking at doing an 8am appointment for DD on our first day at MK.  If we do the Castle package will she still be ready in time for RD?  DD has bright red curly hair just like Merida but she has already said many times she wants to go as Aurora.  We're debating how hard we push getting her into a Merida costume.  We're thinking of getting her up to three costumes for our trip with her picking two and us picking Merida but that's a boat load of money.  Anyone got ideas to keep DD and DW (She's the one who REALLY wants DD dressed as Merida) happy?  (Preferably without me picking up several hours of OT   )



We had an early appointment (8:30 but they took us as soon as we were there around 8ish) and we were able to beat some of the crowds. But we were not ready before rope drop, but we had two kids in there.


----------



## Jfsag123

I remember reading something about this somewhere in the thread, but I can't find it now and am struggling with searching through all the pages!  I could not get my daughter a reservation at BBB.  Can we still go in just to buy an accessory?  My DD would really like to get the Snow White headband/bow I have seen in pics and I was hoping to be able to just purchase it without a reservation.


----------



## jenseib

You should be able to buy it in many of the stores in the parks


----------



## Jfsag123

Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## JosieMouse

What is the largest size that the dresses come in. By the time of our trip my oldest will be a size 14 or 16. There our no dresses larger then a size 10 here in Louisville, KY.


----------



## zabache

JosieMouse said:


> What is the largest size that the dresses come in. By the time of our trip my oldest will be a size 14 or 16. There our no dresses larger then a size 10 here in Louisville, KY.



A few posts back someone suggested to me Amazon and EBay. I'm having the same problem with my daughter since she's already a size 12-14 and the largest size they sell is a 10.


----------



## JosieMouse

I looked on Ebay and the largest I seen was a size 14. I'm going to look on Amazon. I looked on Etsy and found sewllers that were willing to make one in a larger size, but they were all $100+. I just can't afford that. Hopefully I have better luck close to Halloween.


----------



## jenseib

Most disney dresses go to 12, some to 14 and I personally think they run small.

You can go online and look for costume stores and you can find them larger usually and sometimes even cuter too


----------



## Funfire240

What about a small adult size?  A lot of the halloween websites and even some store sites carry costumes year round and they have princess dresses in junior and adult sizes that might work.


----------



## frostedpink

The sizes run very small. I bought DD a size 4/5 online, because that is the size she wears in clothes. I ended up having to return it and get the 7/8!! And it fits her just right.


----------



## luvmy2babies

JosieMouse said:


> What is the largest size that the dresses come in. By the time of our trip my oldest will be a size 14 or 16. There our no dresses larger then a size 10 here in Louisville, KY.



I'm guessing she'll be about 9, since your signature says 2014.  I have a suggestion.  My daughter was 9 the first time she did BBB last year.  She was wearing a size 8 or 10 dress, but she eventually concluded she didn't want to dress like any particular princess, so off of ebay I ordered a formal gown in her favorite color.  You could consider doing that or if she's partial to say Cinderella, you could order a light blue gown, green for Tiana, etc.  The dress was $22 and had a satin lining.  Seller was 87sweetgirl.  I've purchased from her twice for princess stuff at Disney.

Here's my daughter.

In the boutique









A couple from her photo session


----------



## latexscooter

luvmy2babies said:


> I'm guessing she'll be about 9, since your signature says 2014.  I have a suggestion.  My daughter was 9 the first time she did BBB last year.  She was wearing a size 8 or 10 dress, but she eventually concluded she didn't want to dress like any particular princess, so off of ebay I ordered a formal gown in her favorite color.  You could consider doing that or if she's partial to say Cinderella, you could order a light blue gown, green for Tiana, etc.  The dress was $22 and had a satin lining.  Seller was 87sweetgirl.  I've purchased from her twice for princess stuff at Disney.
> 
> Here's my daughter.
> 
> In the boutique
> 
> A couple from her photo session



Your daughters photos are beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## zabache

luvmy2babies said:


> I'm guessing she'll be about 9, since your signature says 2014.  I have a suggestion.  My daughter was 9 the first time she did BBB last year.  She was wearing a size 8 or 10 dress, but she eventually concluded she didn't want to dress like any particular princess, so off of ebay I ordered a formal gown in her favorite color.  You could consider doing that or if she's partial to say Cinderella, you could order a light blue gown, green for Tiana, etc.  The dress was $22 and had a satin lining.  Seller was 87sweetgirl.  I've purchased from her twice for princess stuff at Disney.
> 
> Here's my daughter.
> 
> In the boutique
> 
> A couple from her photo session



Beautiful pics. My DH had mentioned doing what you said. I think we'll have to do that for my daughter once we get closer to our trip date.


----------



## Alimarie12

My dd is nine and wears a 14 too. We found a lime green with sparkle dress at Meijer (Midwest big box store) and she is going to get a Tink crown.


----------



## mummabear

I have seen in the PL thread people talking about tipping the PM's. Is this done at BBB with the FGIT as well? If so how much do people normally tip?


----------



## lnh'smom

mummabear said:


> I have seen in the PL thread people talking about tipping the PM's. Is this done at BBB with the FGIT as well? If so how much do people normally tip?



DD has done the castle package twice and we tipped $20 each time. Then in November, she did the courtyard package and I wasn't planning to tip $20 that time since the package is less than half but her FGIT was so good and DD had the most fun with her so I ended up giving her $20 too. I don't know what the norm is, but that's what I have done


----------



## jenseib

mummabear said:


> I have seen in the PL thread people talking about tipping the PM's. Is this done at BBB with the FGIT as well? If so how much do people normally tip?



I have tipped as well.  We usually tip $5 to $10


----------



## madelyn

jenseib said:


> I have tipped as well.  We usually tip $5 to $10



Took my daughter and son to BBB last summer and asked on this board about tipping. Think that the general range was about 15 to 20% of services (not merchandise if you are getting a pricier package). I remember tipping around $15  total I think, but ended up having smaller bills because there was a person who did most of the work on my daughter and another who was with her for only a short time (nails only?) so I gave her a smaller tip (around $3 to $5 I think?).


----------



## jenseib

madelyn said:


> Took my daughter and son to BBB last summer and asked on this board about tipping. Think that the general range was about 15 to 20% of services (not merchandise if you are getting a pricier package). I remember tipping around $15  total I think, but ended up having smaller bills because there was a person who did most of the work on my daughter and another who was with her for only a short time (nails only?) so I gave her a smaller tip (around $3 to $5 I think?).



yep that is what i do too basically. I probably gave you that advice.  LOL. I think most times we give $5 or mor to the girl doing her hair and then 3-5 to the nail make up girl


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Sooooo sad, had to cancel my BBB ressies. I originally had MK ressies for the last day we were there which made sense because she'd only have her hair like that the last day and I was gonna surprise her with a new dress that she could wear in the park afterwards. Our plans changed and I rebooked but the only appt I could get was the first day of our trip at DTD. I didnt like the fact that she would have her hair like that the first day of the trip, cuz it would either stay like that the whole time or I'd have to spend like half an hr in the bath trying to get it out. Not my idea of vacay. So I cancelled that one too. Now we're not going at all 
And I already bought her a new Aurora dress with tiara and everything!
Ive asked this before but I dont think anyone answered...whats the chance of getting in as a walk in?


----------



## Sydnerella

Sorry, but if she has never been I think the magical experience is worth a half hour of "together time"  before bed on day 2. Two days of BBB hair could be just right for both of you. You would have pics both ways. We did that and it was cute day two with tiara and different outfit. I would reconsider getting that ressie back.


----------



## jenseib

I agree. i would make an appointment.  Even if she only has it for an hour it is so worth the experience.  My DD has done it 3 times now and she never gets tired of it.


----------



## deadheadmamma4

My daughter is very hair sensitive but I know she would love to do bbb do they just do the updo tight hair bun or will they do diffrent styles?


----------



## Jubilee

I cannot get enough of little girls in princess dresses (being a mom of little girls) but am I the only one who things they could do better with the hair?  I always think it looks greasy/hard and painful!  I won't spend the money until the add a more natural option...   I agree; my little girls have sensitive scalps!


----------



## Jubilee

JosieMouse said:


> I looked on Ebay and the largest I seen was a size 14. I'm going to look on Amazon. I looked on Etsy and found sewllers that were willing to make one in a larger size, but they were all $100+. I just can't afford that. Hopefully I have better luck close to Halloween.



You guys should check Craigslist!  I have found most of my girls dresses there and some of the "older models" made different sizes.  Also, I have gotten next to new dresses there for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Doing the happy dance.    Thought I'd have problems getting a good appointment for DGD on her birthday (Halloween, October 31).  Got 9:05 at DTD.  Coupled with a late princess lunch at Akershus (2:45), she'll have a magical birthday.

I'm a little nervous about it not showing up on My Disney Experience.  I'm just a little leary about showing up and them saying oops, your appointment is at the Magic Kingdom.  I just wish they'd send an email...but they said they don't do that until the day before.  

Oh well...I'm confident everything is OK.  But should I call them back later to confirm?


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

LadyBeBop said:


> Doing the happy dance.    Thought I'd have problems getting a good appointment for DGD on her birthday (Halloween, October 31).  Got 9:05 at DTD.  Coupled with a late princess lunch at Akershus (2:45), she'll have a magical birthday.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about it not showing up on My Disney Experience.  I'm just a little leary about showing up and them saying oops, your appointment is at the Magic Kingdom.  I just wish they'd send an email...but they said they don't do that until the day before.
> 
> Oh well...I'm confident everything is OK.  But should I call them back later to confirm?



It will never show up on My Disney Experience, unless they make some modifications to MDE.  I put it in "my plans" with the confirmation # to keep track of it.  I have never received an email from them to confirm, but maybe that's new?  If you are uncertain it is always ok to call & confirm


----------



## tlpbupu

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Ive asked this before but I dont think anyone answered...whats the chance of getting in as a walk in?



I think your chances of being able to do a walk in at the castle is probably zil to none you may have a chance at DTD.   When we took my dd for the first time 3 years ago we got there early (it was our arrival day and we were just doing DTD that day) and I was showing her where we would be going that evening for her appt.  This was around 10-11 in the morning.  They saw us and told me that they could take her right then if we would like.  Of course it depends on the time of year you are going.  In my case it was super slow Sept. so I think we just got lucky.


----------



## jenseib

LadyBeBop said:


> Doing the happy dance.    Thought I'd have problems getting a good appointment for DGD on her birthday (Halloween, October 31).  Got 9:05 at DTD.  Coupled with a late princess lunch at Akershus (2:45), she'll have a magical birthday.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about it not showing up on My Disney Experience.  I'm just a little leary about showing up and them saying oops, your appointment is at the Magic Kingdom.  I just wish they'd send an email...but they said they don't do that until the day before.
> 
> Oh well...I'm confident everything is OK.  But should I call them back later to confirm?



it has never been available to pull up online and sadly half of the MDE doesn't work.  Most cant add dining to the app, and it's just a huge mess that should've not been launched yet. Maybe some day they will get everything working and will be able to add this too, but till then, it's a huge headache.


----------



## JVig

I just booked my daugther for this for our trip in August. There was only one time slot available in the castle on the day I wanted, so I took it! She'll be getting hair/makeup at 4 p.m., and then we have dinner at BOG at 7. Seems like that should work well. I'm so excited!

I read something in the FAQ about I need to bring my own brush for her? Is that true? The CM I booked with didn't mention anything about that....


----------



## zabache

JVig said:


> I just booked my daugther for this for our trip in August. There was only one time slot available in the castle on the day I wanted, so I took it! She'll be getting hair/makeup at 4 p.m., and then we have dinner at BOG at 7. Seems like that should work well. I'm so excited!
> 
> I read something in the FAQ about I need to bring my own brush for her? Is that true? The CM I booked with didn't mention anything about that....



Yes I was told to bring DD brush to her appt.
What day is your appt? My DD has hers at 3:30 and then we'll go to CRT at 8:40 on 8/7


----------



## JVig

zabache said:


> Yes I was told to bring DD brush to her appt.
> What day is your appt? My DD has hers at 3:30 and then we'll go to CRT at 8:40 on 8/7



We're going later in August. Doing BBB and BOG on 8/21.

I haven't told my daughter about this trip yet. She turns 5 a few days before we leave, so my plan is to wait and tell her on her birthday.  But its so hard keeping this secret!!!


----------



## jenseib

JVig said:


> I just booked my daugther for this for our trip in August. There was only one time slot available in the castle on the day I wanted, so I took it! She'll be getting hair/makeup at 4 p.m., and then we have dinner at BOG at 7. Seems like that should work well. I'm so excited!
> 
> I read something in the FAQ about I need to bring my own brush for her? Is that true? The CM I booked with didn't mention anything about that....



They always say that, but I have never heard of a person who has had them use it.  They have combs that they use.


----------



## madelyn

jenseib said:


> They always say that, but I have never heard of a person who has had them use it.  They have combs that they use.



Yes, this was our experience in June 2012. I had a comb with me just in case but both my son and daughter who had BBB appointments were provided with combs for their use at BBB and we got to bring them home.


----------



## nanay2jdr

DD still has very short hair since she lost all her hair last year from chemo. It will be too short for a bun, can they still do a different style for her? She's not used to hair being pulled back anymore but would look nice with some curls.


----------



## Fjobe

They have styles with fake hair.  

They did not need our brushes for DDs in March. My older DD has very long, thick red hair, so I was actually very surprised they were able to get it up with the comb.  They had no problem.


----------



## jenseib

nanay2jdr said:


> DD still has very short hair since she lost all her hair last year from chemo. It will be too short for a bun, can they still do a different style for her? She's not used to hair being pulled back anymore but would look nice with some curls.



All the styles require the hair to be combed back, but if she has very little, you can ask if they can work with what she has. They might just pixie dust her hair, gel it with colorful gel, and do the make up.


----------



## Minnie404

We just did this in early May for my 4 year old.  She loved it and then we got to go the castle for dinner.  Such a great experience and she kept getting mad at me when I called her by her name-she informed me she is now Princess Skylar.  ;-). I was able to get the hair to last about two days so she dressed up the next day as a princess too in the parks.  She loved it and so many people walking by said hi Princess.  This will probably be a new tradition when we visit the parks.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ibnerd13

nanay2jdr said:


> DD still has very short hair since she lost all her hair last year from chemo. It will be too short for a bun, can they still do a different style for her? She's not used to hair being pulled back anymore but would look nice with some curls.



We are all trained to work with short hair, even as short as a pixie cut.  If it is too short for a bun, the Diva is a great choice.  I've done it on a pixie cut before and it looks fantastic


----------



## nanay2jdr

ibnerd13 said:
			
		

> We are all trained to work with short hair, even as short as a pixie cut.  If it is too short for a bun, the Diva is a great choice.  I've done it on a pixie cut before and it looks fantastic



Thank you! She's booked  at the MK on June 5, a day before her 4th bday.


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Just made my DD first BBB reservation!!! I made it for 8:15. Is that a good time for those who have done it? We are staying at AoA...will we have to leave super early to get there on time? Time for pics in front of the castle before? Will we get out too late to have pics in front of the castle after with the hoards of people rushing in?


----------



## Funfire240

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> Just made my DD first BBB reservation!!! I made it for 8:15. Is that a good time for those who have done it? We are staying at AoA...will we have to leave super early to get there on time? Time for pics in front of the castle before? Will we get out too late to have pics in front of the castle after with the hoards of people rushing in?




I think we left AOA about 7:15/7:30 when we went.  We were let into MK at 7:45 and photopass photographers were already out on Main Street and in front of the castle. (we missed the first bus and I was stressed but a 2nd one came within 5 minutes)  You'll have plenty of time before hand (ours was at 8:30 and we had more than enough time for all kinds of photos). 
I think for timing to get out it all depends on the style - the first year DD did the princess bun and it didn't seem to take that long but this last time she did the pop princess and I was watching girls come and go that had the fairytale style (sorry if I called it wrong I don't have a chance to go back and look the right terms up right now)


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Thanks! That is helpful! Tis is our first BBB experience, and I'm wondering when during the trip do most people do it? My DD will be four, and we arrive on Sat. And I have an appt. early Sunday morning at MK.i thought it would be a great way to start the trip, but I see some people don't like that? Will the hair (I'm thinking traditional bun) really last and look good the next day? Or should Ijust planon washing it out that night? What about an afternoon swim? Shoulda just try to keep her head out of the water that day? We are having dinner that night at 1900 PF as I just cannot swing eating at the castle for my whole family


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Are the dresses on the first page of this thread, and all the info there still current? It's from 2007.


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Sorry for all the post....can you tell I'm new to BBB?

I just read this review! Did anyone else find this to be true?

"Like most parents of a 4-year old girl, I felt compelled to indulge my daughter's desires to be made into a little princess at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. We chose the cheaper $56 package that only included hair, make-up and limited accessories. While the "fairy godmother" stylist was very courteous and bubbly, in that Disney way, and my daughter did look all toddler's & tiaras afterwards, the whole experience was negative from my daughter's perspective. Actually, she hated it for one compelling reason. The super-cheap industrial strength gel and hairspray was so toxic smelling that my daughter begged us to take her back to the hotel and wash it off. The smell was so bad that she passed up our promise of an ice cream sundae in order to take a bath! Disney should take care in investing in better hair care products that do not have such strong and gut-wrenching odors to them that make little girls nauseous. 

I do not recommend this experience for children.

Visited May 2013"


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> Sorry for all the post....can you tell I'm new to BBB?
> 
> I just read this review! Did anyone else find this to be true?
> 
> "Like most parents of a 4-year old girl, I felt compelled to indulge my daughter's desires to be made into a little princess at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. We chose the cheaper $56 package that only included hair, make-up and limited accessories. While the "fairy godmother" stylist was very courteous and bubbly, in that Disney way, and my daughter did look all toddler's & tiaras afterwards, the whole experience was negative from my daughter's perspective. Actually, she hated it for one compelling reason. The super-cheap industrial strength gel and hairspray was so toxic smelling that my daughter begged us to take her back to the hotel and wash it off. The smell was so bad that she passed up our promise of an ice cream sundae in order to take a bath! Disney should take care in investing in better hair care products that do not have such strong and gut-wrenching odors to them that make little girls nauseous.
> 
> I do not recommend this experience for children.
> 
> Visited May 2013"



No!  We have done this for both of our trips and didn't notice any toxic smell


----------



## luvmy2babies

Mike&AllisMom said:


> No!  We have done this for both of our trips and didn't notice any toxic smell



No smell here either.  In fact, the gel was something I have used at home.  Further, of all of the people who have been and posted about the experience, this is the first time I have read anything about the smell of the hair gel here or anywhere else.  And I would have noticed because ever since I had my first child, my nose is wayyyyyy sensitive to fragrances.

As to when to do it during the trip, it varies according to the time of year and a family's plan.  Personally, this will be our 2nd time and the first time I scheduled it around the day I was able to get Cinderella's Royal Table reservations for dinner and Akershus for breakfast the next morning.  It ended up being about midway through the trip.  This time I only booked our trip early March for an early June visit and I was just happy to get an appointment at the castle on one of our days.  It is on the afternoon of our first park day.


----------



## Minnie404

My daughter just did this in early May and we didn't notice any type of toxic smell.  I think I smelled her hair at one point and I thought it smelled good but that's my opinion.  We did ours on our 2nd day of the trip and her hair lasted through the next day.  She didn't go swimming the first night (after it was done) so if she would have it would have probably come out.  It is up to personal preference though.  My daughter loved being able to dress up as a princess at Magic Kingdom and then since it was still in the next day she dressed up again at Animal Kingdom too.  I liked it during the trip so she could dress up at the parks with her hair all dolled up.  Enjoy it-it was so fun watching her get it done.


----------



## jenseib

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> Sorry for all the post....can you tell I'm new to BBB?
> 
> I just read this review! Did anyone else find this to be true?
> 
> "Like most parents of a 4-year old girl, I felt compelled to indulge my daughter's desires to be made into a little princess at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. We chose the cheaper $56 package that only included hair, make-up and limited accessories. While the "fairy godmother" stylist was very courteous and bubbly, in that Disney way, and my daughter did look all toddler's & tiaras afterwards, the whole experience was negative from my daughter's perspective. Actually, she hated it for one compelling reason. The super-cheap industrial strength gel and hairspray was so toxic smelling that my daughter begged us to take her back to the hotel and wash it off. The smell was so bad that she passed up our promise of an ice cream sundae in order to take a bath! Disney should take care in investing in better hair care products that do not have such strong and gut-wrenching odors to them that make little girls nauseous.
> 
> I do not recommend this experience for children.
> 
> Visited May 2013"



Where did you read that at?  Was it on Dis?  One thing to look at is how many posts this person has.  Sometimes people come on and post  negative things and only have a couple of posts.  They are usually trolls just stirring things up.


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Thanks for the replies! I read it on tripadvisor.


----------



## Missytara

Jubilee said:


> You guys should check Craigslist!  I have found most of my girls dresses there and some of the "older models" made different sizes.  Also, I have gotten next to new dresses there for a fraction of the cost.



We did that a few years ago; when we had a five year old as part of our group.  I treated her to BBB and my neighbor and her husband purchased the gown off e-bay (Belle) and then purchased flats from Target that were multi-colored.

I sew a great deal and I was pleasantly pleased when we got there, to see the quality of the dress she purchased through E-bay was much better than the ones currently in the store.


----------



## merbobear

Just wanted to stop in with info about my dd5's recent BBB appointment.  We had an appt for 11:10am at the DTD location.  Due to severely ridiculous bus issues we arrived _running_ in at just about 1 hour late.  We were still granted our appointment, thankfully!  

This BBB visit was a surprise, so I went up to check in first and told the FGMIT that we were surprising her, then we called her over.  She told dd (Adison) that she was going to be a princess and what princess would she like.  I was surprised that she chose Ariel!  She had been saying for weeks that she wanted a Cinderella dress, but when it came down to it, Ariel won out.  She chose the gown.  

I am not a fan of the glitter shoes that "match" several of the princess gowns.  Last year we bought the Sleeping Beauty pink glittered shoes and they were trashed after the first day of wear.  We looked all around the Princess shopping area/room for a pair of simple flip flops or sandals that might match, but there was nothing.  She wore her crocs, but they were not super noticeable due to the length of the Ariel gown.

Within 10 minutes "Princess Adison" was called in and we were left to wait by the front desk/check in area.  Adison was jumping up and down and all smiles at this point, and a woman began talking to her.  She was in plain clothes but was a cm, I assume she was some type of manager or supervisor.  She was just having general chit chat with Adison about if she was excited, is she having fun, etc.

A few moments later, Adison and I were led to a dressing room with her gown, tiara and wand laid out on the bench.  I changed her into her dress and we went out to wait for her FGMIT to appear.  We watched some other princesses getting made over and chatted with another mom who was watching her daughter's transformation.

Adison had originally stated she was picking the "princess bun" up-do, which I was pleased with. I like that style the best out of what they offer.  When we were watching the other girls, she said she wanted "What those girls have," which was the rainbow hair piece.  

After a few minutes, a FGMIT came over and asked us to come with her to the dressing room again.  We went in and someone's tutu & shirt were laid out, but we were just in the room so she could comb out Adison's hair.  I thought this was a little odd, as last year she was combed out in the chair - but last year we were at the MK location, so I figured they might just have different procedures at each location.

After Adison's hair was combed, we exited the room and the FGMIT started speaking to Adison. She told her she was very special and they has selected her to be their "Window Princess."  

We were led to a small closet/armoire that had a few capes hung in it.  Adison chose a blue cape to wear and we were paraded across the BBB and out into the Princess room of World of Disney.  A PP photographer came with us, snapping all the way.  They give a real royal treatment during this process and treat the little girl like a celebrity.  It was really very special!

We were led over to the window that faces out of the Princess room and onto the sidewalk at DTD.  A PP photographer was with us for a lot of the time.  Other guests were outside the window looking as they walked by, some people were inside the store and peeking around the wall watching as the FGMIT worked on Adison's hair.

The FGMIT we were given for the actual appointment was not the same girl that set up our dressing room and combed out Adison's hair.  Both girls were equally nice and sweet to Adison though!

Adison ended up choosing pink hair over the bun and over the rainbow hair.  She also chose pink shadow, pink nail polish and basically anything that could be pink was pink!  She's a fan of the color, I have to say.

There is a little bench for parents to sit on so they have a close view of the child in the salon chair.

After the transformation was complete, we were paraded back to the actual BBB location.  We paid our bill and added on the Ariel purse & glove set.  We are suckers because we bought the Sleeping Beauty set last year, and it was worn for pictures only and then declared "too hot," and of course the same thing happened with the Ariel set!  

We were given a map with the Photopass location shown so we could go get our portrait package done (we had selected the Castle package).  The photographer did a nice job and the pictures are ready quite quickly!

We then ate lunch at Earl of Sandwich and just as we were about to leave, we heard an announcement about a Princess Parade that was to start.  We made our way back to the BBB/Princess entrance of World of Disney so we could watch. When we walked up toward the parade, the FGMIT leading it called out to Adison and asked if she would like to join, then had her walk right in the front holding the banner with her!

The parade was very cute, they walked a path from WoD to the carousel and all of the little princesses and FGMITs got on and went for a spin.  People shopping and eating stopped in their tracks and cleared the path to watch their little march and you could see that the little girls believed they were true Disney Princesses at that moment.  

I had been trying and trying to switch our BBB appointment to the MK location with no luck, but to be honest I am glad that we went to the DTD location!  I had no idea about the "Window Princess" and no idea about the parade, both of which were highlights of our trip.

I will post some pictures soon!


----------



## mmouse50

Sorry if this has been asked -I didn't read though all the posts.  But what is the largest dress size at BBB?  I was looking at the Disney store and can really only find 7/8 or 10 - I am afraid that the 10 might be a little tight, don't they run a little small?

My DGD is wearing a 10 now and we don't go until November - I was just wandering if I should be looking for something else for her to wear because I don't want to get there and find out that they don't carry anything larger than a 10.


----------



## mcjingles

DTD OR MK BBB Lication and why?


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

mcjingles said:


> DTD OR MK BBB Lication and why?



We liked DTD, it had the store with lots of accessories & just wasn't as crowded.  Maybe it was the day were there though?  I felt more rushed at the MK location.


----------



## mcjingles

mcjingles said:


> DTD OR MK BBB Lication and why?



Location


----------



## mcjingles

merbobear said:


> Just wanted to stop in with info about my dd5's recent BBB appointment.  We had an appt for 11:10am at the DTD location.  Due to severely ridiculous bus issues we arrived running in at just about 1 hour late.  We were still granted our appointment, thankfully!
> 
> This BBB visit was a surprise, so I went up to check in first and told the FGMIT that we were surprising her, then we called her over.  She told dd (Adison) that she was going to be a princess and what princess would she like.  I was surprised that she chose Ariel!  She had been saying for weeks that she wanted a Cinderella dress, but when it came down to it, Ariel won out.  She chose the gown.
> 
> I am not a fan of the glitter shoes that "match" several of the princess gowns.  Last year we bought the Sleeping Beauty pink glittered shoes and they were trashed after the first day of wear.  We looked all around the Princess shopping area/room for a pair of simple flip flops or sandals that might match, but there was nothing.  She wore her crocs, but they were not super noticeable due to the length of the Ariel gown.
> 
> Within 10 minutes "Princess Adison" was called in and we were left to wait by the front desk/check in area.  Adison was jumping up and down and all smiles at this point, and a woman began talking to her.  She was in plain clothes but was a cm, I assume she was some type of manager or supervisor.  She was just having general chit chat with Adison about if she was excited, is she having fun, etc.
> 
> A few moments later, Adison and I were led to a dressing room with her gown, tiara and wand laid out on the bench.  I changed her into her dress and we went out to wait for her FGMIT to appear.  We watched some other princesses getting made over and chatted with another mom who was watching her daughter's transformation.
> 
> Adison had originally stated she was picking the "princess bun" up-do, which I was pleased with. I like that style the best out of what they offer.  When we were watching the other girls, she said she wanted "What those girls have," which was the rainbow hair piece.
> 
> After a few minutes, a FGMIT came over and asked us to come with her to the dressing room again.  We went in and someone's tutu & shirt were laid out, but we were just in the room so she could comb out Adison's hair.  I thought this was a little odd, as last year she was combed out in the chair - but last year we were at the MK location, so I figured they might just have different procedures at each location.
> 
> After Adison's hair was combed, we exited the room and the FGMIT started speaking to Adison. She told her she was very special and they has selected her to be their "Window Princess."
> 
> We were led to a small closet/armoire that had a few capes hung in it.  Adison chose a blue cape to wear and we were paraded across the BBB and out into the Princess room of World of Disney.  A PP photographer came with us, snapping all the way.  They give a real royal treatment during this process and treat the little girl like a celebrity.  It was really very special!
> 
> We were led over to the window that faces out of the Princess room and onto the sidewalk at DTD.  A PP photographer was with us for a lot of the time.  Other guests were outside the window looking as they walked by, some people were inside the store and peeking around the wall watching as the FGMIT worked on Adison's hair.
> 
> The FGMIT we were given for the actual appointment was not the same girl that set up our dressing room and combed out Adison's hair.  Both girls were equally nice and sweet to Adison though!
> 
> Adison ended up choosing pink hair over the bun and over the rainbow hair.  She also chose pink shadow, pink nail polish and basically anything that could be pink was pink!  She's a fan of the color, I have to say.
> 
> There is a little bench for parents to sit on so they have a close view of the child in the salon chair.
> 
> After the transformation was complete, we were paraded back to the actual BBB location.  We paid our bill and added on the Ariel purse & glove set.  We are suckers because we bought the Sleeping Beauty set last year, and it was worn for pictures only and then declared "too hot," and of course the same thing happened with the Ariel set!
> 
> We were given a map with the Photopass location shown so we could go get our portrait package done (we had selected the Castle package).  The photographer did a nice job and the pictures are ready quite quickly!
> 
> We then ate lunch at Earl of Sandwich and just as we were about to leave, we heard an announcement about a Princess Parade that was to start.  We made our way back to the BBB/Princess entrance of World of Disney so we could watch. When we walked up toward the parade, the FGMIT leading it called out to Adison and asked if she would like to join, then had her walk right in the front holding the banner with her!
> 
> The parade was very cute, they walked a path from WoD to the carousel and all of the little princesses and FGMITs got on and went for a spin.  People shopping and eating stopped in their tracks and cleared the path to watch their little march and you could see that the little girls believed they were true Disney Princesses at that moment.
> 
> I had been trying and trying to switch our BBB appointment to the MK location with no luck, but to be honest I am glad that we went to the DTD location!  I had no idea about the "Window Princess" and no idea about the parade, both of which were highlights of our trip.
> 
> I will post some pictures soon!



I just asked which location and why and this helps! After talking to a few people I'm leaning towards DTD.  
anyone know do they parade same time every day? If we do DTD it would be on our MVMCP night. DD looves carousels and I really think she would enjoy that. 
How long would I expect all this to take?
TIA!


----------



## darnheather

I am SO excited about visiting the BBB.  Izzy is a total princess and had her first mani-pedi this year on birthday money.  

If we bring our own dress can they change in the dressing room there?  DTD.  I want it to be a total surprise that she's getting a princess makeover.


----------



## mcjingles

darnheather said:


> I am SO excited about visiting the BBB.  Izzy is a total princess and had her first mani-pedi this year on birthday money.
> 
> If we bring our own dress can they change in the dressing room there?  DTD.  I want it to be a total surprise that she's getting a princess makeover.



Yes you can bring your own dress and change. 

FOR ALL YOU MOMMAS WITH QUESTIONS ABOUT LARGER SIZE DRESSES OR CONCERN FOR UNCOMFORTABLE COSTUMES....
Do you know what an upcycle dress is??

This is what DD will be wearing. You can buy them new for about the same price or used (excellent) condition for less. They are handmade from Tshirts. VERY COMFY. Sooo cute! If I could figure out how to post a pic from my phone I would show you. I'm having a special Cinderella one made for DD. haven't seen many on Etsy but there are LOADS on Facebook.


----------



## Lita

mcjingles said:


> DTD OR MK BBB Lication and why?



We did it at the DTD location on our arrival afternoon so they would be ready for their CRT breakfast the next morning.  It worked well for us.  Didn't eat up any park time.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JenCin78

We are surprising DD 5 with a trip to BBB on our upcoming trip.  I searched high and low for a Belle dress since that is her favorite princess and was unimpressed with the quality of the dresses offered at Disney store.  A few weeks ago I was on zulilly.com and happened upon a yellow dress that while not a Disney dress will be perfect.  It also cost considerably less than the Disney store dresses and the material is much nicer quality.  I ordered it and had DD try it on-she is super excited to have a new princess dress to wear in the parks, I can't wait to see her reaction to BBB.  Here's a picture of DD modeling her new dress


----------



## merbobear

mcjingles said:


> I just asked which location and why and this helps! After talking to a few people I'm leaning towards DTD.
> anyone know do they parade same time every day? If we do DTD it would be on our MVMCP night. DD looves carousels and I really think she would enjoy that.
> How long would I expect all this to take?
> TIA!



I'm not really sure if the parade is the same time daily. I assume that it is, but I could be wrong.  I honestly didn't do a lot of research about the DTD location!  

We did the Castle pkg at the MK location last year and I read tons of info about that, what to expect, prices, etc.  We really enjoyed the MK location too, by the way, it wasn't lacking by any means, and if we didn't have the "window princess" experience along with the parade, it probably would have been equal or even less exciting than the MK location (due to being inside Cinderella's castle, you are right at MK so it's convenient since I would guess most people spend their day there after a BBB appt anyway, and if you are getting the Castle pkg then you just go right next door to Castle Couture for the portraits. Castle Couture is more fitting with the BBB theme than the Photo Pass location you are sent to in the DTD location).  

Anyway, so this year I took the DTD appointment only because we couldn't get one at MK.  I was actually trying to switch it to MK all the way up until the day before our appointment, but no dice! I am glad that we weren't able to switch though, because we really enjoyed the pixie dust heaped upon us at the DTD location!  

As far as how long...Hmm I have never paid attention, but I would say that the entire transformation including checking in, hair/makeup time, portraits and paying takes at least an hour.  Someone else can chime in to verify  this or correct me!  

The carousel in DTD, by the way, is $2 to ride (the ride as part of the little parade was free) so even if you don't end up timing it to be there for the parade, she can still ride!


----------



## merbobear

JenCin78 said:


> We are surprising DD 5 with a trip to BBB on our upcoming trip.  I searched high and low for a Belle dress since that is her favorite princess and was unimpressed with the quality of the dresses offered at Disney store.  A few weeks ago I was on zulilly.com and happened upon a yellow dress that while not a Disney dress will be perfect.  It also cost considerably less than the Disney store dresses and the material is much nicer quality.  I ordered it and had DD try it on-she is super excited to have a new princess dress to wear in the parks, I can't wait to see her reaction to BBB.  Here's a picture of DD modeling her new dress



Very pretty!

By the way, the dresses used in the BBB are not the Disney Store dresses, for anyone that might be looking at the various styles.  I had considered a DS dress, but they were out of DD's size when I was going to buy, so we did a dress from BBB again.  I did see a lot of princesses wearing the various Disney Store dresses and they looked nice enough, though. I actually really liked the shoe styles that they have had recently.


----------



## JenCin78

It could just be that I'm picky but the fabric at Disney store was terribly scratchy and my DD didn't want to leave the dress on.  I considered buying her the dress from BBB but was worried they might not have it in her size and she also wanted to have the dress to wear in the park.   Our appt at BBB is toward the middle of our trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

JenCin78 said:


> It could just be that I'm picky but the fabric at Disney store was terribly scratchy and my DD didn't want to leave the dress on.  I considered buying her the dress from BBB but was worried they might not have it in her size and she also wanted to have the dress to wear in the park.   Our appt at BBB is toward the middle of our trip.



All of those Disney dresses are scratchy. Doesn't matter if it's from the Disney Store, Downtown Disney or BBB.

Try having her wear a camisole underneath.


----------



## merbobear

A link to my daughter's BBB day pictures https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151400510532587.1073741827.693687586&type=1&l=09afe6b482


----------



## merbobear

JenCin78 said:


> It could just be that I'm picky but the fabric at Disney store was terribly scratchy and my DD didn't want to leave the dress on.  I considered buying her the dress from BBB but was worried they might not have it in her size and she also wanted to have the dress to wear in the park.   Our appt at BBB is toward the middle of our trip.



The dresses at BBB are just as scratchy.  The Aurora dress actually leaves bright red marks all over DD's body when she wears it (yet she insists anyway).  She wore it the other day to school (royal day, she's in Pre-k) and wore a tank underneath and it was much better.


----------



## eeyore29

For the Diva style are there hair pieces that actually match the girl's hair color or is it supposed to look 2 shades off?


----------



## jenseib

eeyore29 said:


> For the Diva style are there hair pieces that actually match the girl's hair color or is it supposed to look 2 shades off?



They have several colors. From pink to blonde, brown, red and i think black. Thre are probably more. As for shades of blonder or brown, it's just one shade.  My daughter has always picked her own, she has done pink, blonde and red.  yes it doesn't match at all, but she is happy. I think the red looked the worst with her blonde hair.  That coming from me, who has multi colored hair myself.  LOL


----------



## merbobear

jenseib said:


> They have several colors. From pink to blonde, brown, red and i think black. Thre are probably more. As for shades of blonder or brown, it's just one shade.  My daughter has always picked her own, she has done pink, blonde and red.  yes it doesn't match at all, but she is happy. I think the red looked the worst with her blonde hair.  That coming from me, who has multi colored hair myself.  LOL



My dark brunette dd picked pink hair..definitely not a match!  She loved it though, which is the whole point!


----------



## jenseib

merbobear said:


> My dark brunette dd picked pink hair..definitely not a match!  She loved it though, which is the whole point!



exactly!


----------



## Sydnerella

merbobear said:


> The dresses at BBB are just as scratchy.  The Aurora dress actually leaves bright red marks all over DD's body when she wears it (yet she insists anyway).  She wore it the other day to school (royal day, she's in Pre-k) and wore a tank underneath and it was much better.



Buy a white cotton tank slip at Hannah Anderssen. Best purchase to prep for a BBB day IMO. Comfy and minimalist for a "barely noticeable" look under the cute but oh-so-scratchy gowns! DD wore the same one at 3 and 5 under Tiana from BBB and Cinderella's pink gown from the Disneystore. It was perfect!

Sydnerella's Mama

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ColonelHathi

Help! DD4 just decided to try and cut her own hair, so now she is sporting a sort of cut bob (with a couple of way short 1" bangs that I might be able to hide for a couple of months).  We have BBB reserved for her before MNSSHP, but now I am wondering if I should cancel? Her hair is too short for a bun and likely won't grow enough by Oct. She also loves Snow White, so a bob and a headband would work for that costume idea? Other than the experience, and being IN the castle, which would be pretty cool, just not sure it's worth more than $50 now? What would they do with a bob style?


----------



## nanay2jdr

ColonelHathi said:
			
		

> Help! DD4 just decided to try and cut her own hair, so now she is sporting a sort of cut bob (with a couple of way short 1" bangs that I might be able to hide for a couple of months).  We have BBB reserved for her before MNSSHP, but now I am wondering if I should cancel? Her hair is too short for a bun and likely won't grow enough by Oct. She also loves Snow White, so a bob and a headband would work for that costume idea? Other than the experience, and being IN the castle, which would be pretty cool, just not sure it's worth more than $50 now? What would they do with a bob style?



My daughter had short hair and they were able to work with it. She lost all her hair from chemo last year. So her bangs were eye level and they tied the upper half of her hair and tissed it to look like a bun. I  have pictures but not sure how to share it with my Android phone. We brought our own gown and the royal experience was all worth it. You wont regret it.


----------



## merbobear

I have seen pictures of short haired princesses that were all done up before, so I googled _bibbidi bobbidi boutique short hair_ just hoping for a picture, but I ended up on this blog post, which gives a good example of what they can do with shorter hair.
http://itallstartedatkentstateuniversity.blogspot.com/2009/03/photo-story-friday-bibbidi-bobbidi.html

As for the short bangs, they really *really* give them a good bathtub's worth of shiny gel, and that should hold her bangs up into the style.  My dd has long curly hair and she has a lot of fine wispy baby hairs around her face (so much in front that if you brush them forward they almost make bangs) and they had them all whipped into shape and they stayed up in the style for 2 days, until we washed it all out.


----------



## ColonelHathi

Thanks! This IS helpful. I have DD thinking she now has Snow White's hair, but it looks like they don't deviate from the three hairstyles, so it gives us both an idea of what to expect. I'll have to look into how much extra those hair pieces will cost I guess too? I think she will love becoming a princess which might out-weigh looking like Snow, even though she could now pull it off with just a hair bow and some curls. Now just hope her little chunk of bangs she made grow in a bit over the next 4 months. 


----------



## ColonelHathi

nanay2jdr said:
			
		

> My daughter had short hair and they were able to work with it. She lost all her hair from chemo last year. So her bangs were eye level and they tied the upper half of her hair and tissed it to look like a bun. I  have pictures but not sure how to share it with my Android phone. We brought our own gown and the royal experience was all worth it. You wont regret it.



Thanks Nancy. My friends DD7 had chemo x2, i can't even imagine the courage that must take as a mom! It's pretty awesome that they could make your DDs short hair work make her feel  like a princess. Honestly, seeing the 1" bangs in DD gave me a start at first, as I pictured her with 1" pixie cut and gosh... honestly, it made me stop and think of my friend's DD for a moment and realize, though I was upset with DD, I was blessed. Just wish my little beautician chose a dolls hair instead of her own! It's a shock holding 6" strands of your daughters hair in your hand.  Thanks for letting me know they can still work wonders with short hair!


----------



## nanay2jdr

ColonelHathi said:
			
		

> Thanks! This IS helpful. I have DD thinking she now has Snow White's hair, but it looks like they don't deviate from the three hairstyles, so it gives us both an idea of what to expect. I'll have to look into how much extra those hair pieces will cost I guess too? I think she will love becoming a princess which might out-weigh looking like Snow, even though she could now pull it off with just a hair bow and some curls. Now just hope her little chunk of bangs she made grow in a bit over the next 4 months. 


The hair pieces comes with the package. She will also get gift bag. All for about $70.


----------



## merbobear

ColonelHathi said:


> Thanks! This IS helpful. I have DD thinking she now has Snow White's hair, but it looks like they don't deviate from the three hairstyles, so it gives us both an idea of what to expect. I'll have to look into how much extra those hair pieces will cost I guess too? I think she will love becoming a princess which might out-weigh looking like Snow, even though she could now pull it off with just a hair bow and some curls. Now just hope her little chunk of bangs she made grow in a bit over the next 4 months. 



I am pretty sure that the hair pieces come as part of the package price. My dd had a (pink) hair piece this year and they didn't mention a surcharge for it


----------



## cllrn

Did anyone with early morning ressies have any trouble getting in?  My DD is going for her 3rd birthday  and I have ressie for 8am.  I booked over the phone and did not get a conf. # or anything (unlike all my other ressies) and of course It does not show up in MDE.  It makes me a little nervous about not getting in at the gate or them not having my ressie at BBB.


----------



## baivasps

cllrn said:


> Did anyone with early morning ressies have any trouble getting in?  My DD is going for her 3rd birthday  and I have ressie for 8am.  I booked over the phone and did not get a conf. # or anything (unlike all my other ressies) and of course It does not show up in MDE.  It makes me a little nervous about not getting in at the gate or them not having my ressie at BBB.



We didn't have any problems getting in and weren't asked for any information.  I did get a confirmation though.  It won't show up online but I did have one.


----------



## cllrn

Hmmm.  Of all my ressies, the BBB is the only 1 I did not get a confirmation # for.  I didn't think anything about it at the time (it was 1 of the 1st ones I made), but now I think I'm going to call back and ask for it.  I would be VERY  if we got there and they said they didn't have it.


----------



## mcjingles

cllrn said:


> Hmmm.  Of all my ressies, the BBB is the only 1 I did not get a confirmation # for.  I didn't think anything about it at the time (it was 1 of the 1st ones I made), but now I think I'm going to call back and ask for it.  I would be VERY  if we got there and they said they didn't have it.



I'm pretty sure you need a conf# in order to enter the park early. We have an 8 am appt and got a conf#.


----------



## princessap

We had a prepark opening appt and had everything ready to show them and they asked for nothing...we just said where we were going and they let us in...but I would have it ready just in case. Maybe they saw how excited I (I mean the girls) were!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Hi there. My daughter is turning 5 during our trip and we got her a reservation at BBB in MK for 4:30 on her bday (only time available). I continue to call to get that pushed up to no avail. 

If you had a later appt time- did you think it was still worth it? 

What did you do after to make it memorable? 

CRT completely booked- we were thinking of taking her to then meet with the princesses at the meet and greet- any other suggestions??!?

I assume she won't be able to swim that night since it'll mess up her hair.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## luvmy2babies

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Hi there. My daughter is turning 5 during our trip and we got her a reservation at BBB in MK for 4:30 on her bday (only time available). I continue to call to get that pushed up to no avail.
> 
> If you had a later appt time- did you think it was still worth it?
> 
> What did you do after to make it memorable?
> 
> CRT completely booked- we were thinking of taking her to then meet with the princesses at the meet and greet- any other suggestions??!?
> 
> I assume she won't be able to swim that night since it'll mess up her hair.  Hmmmmm.



Our appointments have both been afternoon ones.  First time it was at 4:00 on purpose because we had CRT for dinner at 6:40.  For the trip last week it was at 5:00pm because it was all I could get at the castle.  We were able to go to the park for some fun that morning, then have pool time prior to the appointment, but just for an hour because her hair is really thick and I wanted to make sure I had time to get it dry before we had to get back to MK.  

It was fine as there was still some daylight time after she was done.  After she had her photo session, we went on her favorite rides, took pictures in front of the castle after it turned pink (she was wearing a pink pettiskirt).  And the hair lasted through the next day so we went to MK again (in a different pettiskirt).  Later in the week when we did MK again, I put her hair up in a ball and put the crown and Mickey pin and we did some more meet and greets.  And we saw plenty of little girls like that.  Back in the dress and hair pulled up so they could wear the crown again.  You can even go back by there later and get sprinkled with pixie dust again.  We saw plenty of girls without appointments come by for that.  So you can make the experience last longer.  My daughter is 10 and loved it.  She wants to keep doing it until she ages out.  Have fun.


----------



## Funfire240

cllrn said:


> Hmmm.  Of all my ressies, the BBB is the only 1 I did not get a confirmation # for.  I didn't think anything about it at the time (it was 1 of the 1st ones I made), but now I think I'm going to call back and ask for it.  I would be VERY  if we got there and they said they didn't have it.



I was going to suggest calling back.  Last trip I misplaced my confirmation numbers and they were able to provide them to me. I always had them with me when entering (make a note entry on my cell so I have all confirmations handy in one place) 

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## cblack

I booked DD for BBB on her 5th birthday this coming December. Our appointment is at MK at 815am, and we have CRT reservations at 915am. The woman taking the reservation said she would be finished with hair/makeup, but the entire process with photos takes an hour and 15 minutes. She did say we could go eat and then come back for photos. Has anyone else tried this with reservations so close together or came back after breakfast for photos?


----------



## cllrn

Funfire240 said:


> I was going to suggest calling back.  Last trip I misplaced my confirmation numbers and they were able to provide them to me. I always had them with me when entering (make a note entry on my cell so I have all confirmations handy in one place)
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!



Just called back and got my confirmation #.  I feel a little more reassured now.


----------



## fabulousfive

cblack said:


> I booked DD for BBB on her 5th birthday this coming December. Our appointment is at MK at 815am, and we have CRT reservations at 915am. The woman taking the reservation said she would be finished with hair/makeup, but the entire process with photos takes an hour and 15 minutes. She did say we could go eat and then come back for photos. Has anyone else tried this with reservations so close together or came back after breakfast for photos?



This does seem really close as you don't want to rush the process. I think if you got right in you may be okay if you come back for photos. But remember you need to be at CRT 15 minutes early. Maybe another grown up can get all checked in while your DD finishes up. Sounds like an incredible birthday!!!!


----------



## cblack

fabulousfive said:
			
		

> This does seem really close as you don't want to rush the process. I think if you got right in you may be okay if you come back for photos. But remember you need to be at CRT 15 minutes early. Maybe another grown up can get all checked in while your DD finishes up. Sounds like an incredible birthday!!!!



Thank you! I went back out and moved breakfast to 930. If we have time, we will do photos before, and I can definitely send DH to check in...thanks for the quick reply and suggestion!


----------



## eeyore29

Does anyone have a favorite seamstress on Etsy or seller on Ebay they'd like to recommend? I'm looking for dresses under $40 that aren't poofy/itchy/tulle. Preferrably something comfy like cotton but looks nice, but not the "peasant" or "apron" styles. They don't have to match the official dresses, but I'm hoping to find something Cinderella, Ariel, or Tiana-inspired.


----------



## cs1497

We have an appointment at BBB at downtown Disney at 4:30 and want to buy tickets for the Cirque du Soleil show at 6:00.  Does that allow enough time for BBB?


----------



## nanay2jdr

eeyore29 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a favorite seamstress on Etsy or seller on Ebay they'd like to recommend? I'm looking for dresses under $40 that aren't poofy/itchy/tulle. Preferrably something comfy like cotton but looks nice, but not the "peasant" or "apron" styles. They don't have to match the official dresses, but I'm hoping to find something Cinderella, Ariel, or Tiana-inspired.



Disney stores here in Canada sells princess sleeping gowns that are presentable and not itchy. They are nice enough for BBB.


----------



## tlpbupu

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Hi there. My daughter is turning 5 during our trip and we got her a reservation at BBB in MK for 4:30 on her bday (only time available). I continue to call to get that pushed up to no avail.
> 
> If you had a later appt time- did you think it was still worth it?
> 
> What did you do after to make it memorable?
> 
> CRT completely booked- we were thinking of taking her to then meet with the princesses at the meet and greet- any other suggestions??!?
> 
> I assume she won't be able to swim that night since it'll mess up her hair.  Hmmmmm.



My DD BBB appt. is at 6:00pm at the DTD location.  It is our arrival day so we will go to MK in the morning then back to the room for a swim, shower, nap.  We will then head to DTD for BBB and dinner.  We have an 8:15am at Akershus the next morning so she will still be all princessfied   We did the late appt. last time we went a few years ago and it worked out great.  BBB wasn't crowded.  My dd had 2 Fairy Godmothers in training fussing over her and there was no one at the picture location when we got there and the Photopass photographer took a TON of pictures for us.


----------



## fabulousfive

Yes our girls sleep in their hairdos and they received extra makeup to take home with them at the boutique (that was 2 years ago). So they kept their "look" for two full days before jumping in the pool. this time I will plan on them being made up for two days so I booked a few princess things in that time frame. It will be perfect. You will love it. What a great birthday present. Absolutely perfect age for it too!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

cs1497 said:


> We have an appointment at BBB at downtown Disney at 4:30 and want to buy tickets for the Cirque du Soleil show at 6:00.  Does that allow enough time for BBB?




That's not enough time. That late in the day, it's quite possible BBB will be running behind. And just getting down to Cirque will take a bit of time. And you really don't want to be late for that.

I'd keep looking for an alternate plan.




ColonelHathi said:


> Help! DD4 just decided to try and cut her own hair, so now she is sporting a sort of cut bob (with a couple of way short 1" bangs that I might be able to hide for a couple of months).  We have BBB reserved for her before MNSSHP, but now I am wondering if I should cancel? Her hair is too short for a bun and likely won't grow enough by Oct. She also loves Snow White, so a bob and a headband would work for that costume idea? Other than the experience, and being IN the castle, which would be pretty cool, just not sure it's worth more than $50 now? What would they do with a bob style?



LOL, there must be something about that age. My daughter cut her hair a few days before our Disney trip when she was 4. I had to rush her into our hairdresser for some remedial work and she ended up with a cute short style too. 

Don't cancel BBB. I've seen tons of stories about how they work with short hair. I'm sure you'll be fine. There's something very magical about getting a makeover IN the castle. I really wish they had the BBB when my DD was that small. Don't pass up this opportunity. Soon enough she won't want to do it any more.


----------



## mmouse50

Sorry - but I didn't read through all the posts but

Does the Magic Kingdom BBB do the package with the t-shirt and tutu?  Or just Downtown Disney?  Is it 90 plus tax?


----------



## Dittz

The dresses that you get at World of Disney or in The Magic Kingdom, are they the same as the ones sold at the disney store?  Taking our DD for her 5th birthday, and plan on early morning BBB appt in the MK.  Think as part of her birthday present I am going to get her an outfit, but not sure who.  Any pictures of what is currently offered?  Looking towards Belle or Aurora, as she will already have a home made Snow White, Cinderella and Rapunzel (which will probably come with us just in case)


----------



## ginerjenny

does anything change at bbb if you are using the photopass plus?


----------



## ConnieB

ginerjenny said:


> does anything change at bbb if you are using the photopass plus?



Let the photographer know that you have this.....they tend to take more photos when they know they're actually going to be bought, lol.


----------



## erikawolf2004

eeyore29 said:


> Does anyone have a favorite seamstress on Etsy or seller on Ebay they'd like to recommend? I'm looking for dresses under $40 that aren't poofy/itchy/tulle. Preferrably something comfy like cotton but looks nice, but not the "peasant" or "apron" styles. They don't have to match the official dresses, but I'm hoping to find something Cinderella, Ariel, or Tiana-inspired.



Try mydressuptrunk.com , the dresses are nice and soft, but still silky.


----------



## fabulousfive

mom2rtk said:


> That's not enough time. That late in the day, it's quite possible BBB will be running behind. And just getting down to Cirque will take a bit of time. And you really don't want to be late for that.
> 
> I'd keep looking for an alternate plan.
> 
> LOL, there must be something about that age. My daughter cut her hair a few days before our Disney trip when she was 4. I had to rush her into our hairdresser for some remedial work and she ended up with a cute short style too.
> 
> Don't cancel BBB. I've seen tons of stories about how they work with short hair. I'm sure you'll be fine. There's something very magical about getting a makeover IN the castle. I really wish they had the BBB when my DD was that small. Don't pass up this opportunity. Soon enough she won't want to do it any more.



Yes, my daughter's hair was pretty short and I couldn't believe they pulled it into a bun. I thought for sure they'd just leave it down with a cute barrette or something. Now we're going this year and I'm pretty sure my youngest definitely has too short of hair. But it's still such a fun experience getting the royal treatment with makeup, nails (if you do castle package), sash, and pixie dust in hair.


----------



## kasedroz

We've done the BBB the last 3 trips we've taken and Sunday June 16th was the first time we've done it at DTD. I've got to say I wasn't as impressed with that location as I am with Magic Kingdom. The lack of seating for people waiting their turn is horrible, standing in the general area is annoying and crowded. And we were called back 20minutes after our appointment, the "dressing room" wasn't what I was expecting after seeing MK's I wasn't impressed. The staff was friendly enough but at MK there's a better edgy and they seemed more engaged with the kids. With our trip in December our girls hair lasted three days , we had it done our last night there (Friday) before eating at CRT and MVMCP. They slept in it that night and the next and we took it out Sunday night. One DD had the bun the other had the diva hairstyle, this time they both got the bun and they were falling out Monday morning. I had to reinforce them with more bobby pins. I was very disappointed as I know from previous experience they can last longer than that. So for our future trips (spring break 2014) we'll just go to the BBB at MK.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## arcticdisneylovers

What is the largest sizes the dresses come in? Last year we bought 10/12 but I'm not sure that will be big enough next year


----------



## princesscate

arcticdisneylovers said:


> What is the largest sizes the dresses come in? Last year we bought 10/12 but I'm not sure that will be big enough next year



I think they may have 14?  I do believe my DD who wears 14 would fit in the 12 ...... However, She did the package that had the tutu skirt, I can't remember what it's called.  She wore L skirt and it was fine.  Good luck.


----------



## scnrc00

We are going to WDW for the 1st time in Dec. and I have decided to do BBB for my youngest DD. I plan on doing it on Dec. 2 (her bday) and our appt is 11:40 am at DTD but we have an appt at Akershus at 2:45pm we will be able to make the appt or should I try a later time for dining?


----------



## bushdianee

I'd try for a later eating time. I was just there last week and my 2 nieces had appts. for 12:50. They were just finishing up at 3:14, both girls were done at almost the same time. I know this because I had to call Photo Pass to locate our missing photo shoot pics and that was the time that the reveal pics were taken! Then we had to wait in line at Castle Couture for for their photo shoots. Count in at least an hour travel time to get to EPCOT if you are using Disney transportation. We had a 6:25 ADR at Akershus and easily made it without rushing but went pretty much right there by monorail after the BBB & the photo shoot. I think we waited about 20 minutes.   BTW they did find the missing pictures, over 50 of them.


----------



## scnrc00

bushdianee said:


> I'd try for a later eating time. I was just there last week and my 2 nieces had appts. for 12:50. They were just finishing up at 3:14, both girls were done at almost the same time. I know this because I had to call Photo Pass to locate our missing photo shoot pics and that was the time that the reveal pics were taken! Then we had to wait in line at Castle Couture for for their photo shoots. Count in at least an hour travel time to get to EPCOT if you are using Disney transportation. We had a 6:25 ADR at Akershus and easily made it without rushing but went pretty much right there by monorail after the BBB & the photo shoot. I think we waited about 20 minutes.   BTW they did find the missing pictures, over 50 of them.



About how long will it take me to get to Epcot if I have my own car?


----------



## jenseib

scnrc00 said:


> About how long will it take me to get to Epcot if I have my own car?



Probably longer than taking the monorail over.


----------



## snookie5605

my daughter will be two years and 10 months when we go down in january and i just got told by someone at disney that they will not make an exception. is there anything i can do? this will be her first trip and all i want is to make it special for her. she is a very mature 2 year old and i just find this absurd. all of the money people put out for their trips to make it special and they cant make an exception for 2 months? someone please help!


----------



## luvmy3

snookie5605 said:


> my daughter will be two years and 10 months when we go down in january and i just got told by someone at disney that they will not make an exception. is there anything i can do? this will be her first trip and all i want is to make it special for her. she is a very mature 2 year old and i just find this absurd. all of the money people put out for their trips to make it special and they cant make an exception for 2 months? someone please help!



They really arent trying to ruin your almost 3 year olds vacation, its a liability issue. The make-up they use is not approved for children under 3, and while its only 2 months, your child is still under 3. If they made an exception for her, then they would have to make an exception for every other child under 3 whose mom wants their trip to be special. That would be everyone under 3 

There is plenty you could do as far as dress up to make it special. A 3 year old will still have the time of their life even if they dont get to do BBB


----------



## eeyore29

Since you can't do BBB yet, how about this?
http://disneyfoodreport.com/index.php/2012/01/royal-highness-package-cinderellas-royal-table/

You can even tweak the package (add/remove pieces) to fit your budget and tastes. I think I like it even better than BBB...have both booked for our upcoming trip, but seriously considering canceling BBB because DD hates hair-fussing.


----------



## mom2rtk

snookie5605 said:


> my daughter will be two years and 10 months when we go down in january and i just got told by someone at disney that they will not make an exception. is there anything i can do? this will be her first trip and all i want is to make it special for her. she is a very mature 2 year old and i just find this absurd. all of the money people put out for their trips to make it special and they cant make an exception for 2 months? someone please help!



I don't want to be mean, but are you taking advantage of her being 2 and getting into the park for free? With age comes some up sides (like doing BBB) and some down sides (like paying to enter the parks).

How about a quick stop at the barber shop for some sparkle?

At the very least you can stop by the BBB and ask for her to be pixie-dusted. Unless you think it would upset her to see it and not be able to stay.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

If I remember correctly, isn't there a BBB CM who answers questions on this thread sometimes? Maybe they can answer the age limit question? They probably see it every day and have examples of how it is handled.


----------



## scnrc00

Okay I changed my Akershus 1:55 reservation to an 1900 Park Fare 8:10 appt so I shouldn't have any problems making it from my BBB 11:40 DTD appt.


----------



## merbobear

snookie5605 said:


> my daughter will be two years and 10 months when we go down in january and i just got told by someone at disney that they will not make an exception. is there anything i can do? this will be her first trip and all i want is to make it special for her. she is a very mature 2 year old and i just find this absurd. all of the money people put out for their trips to make it special and they cant make an exception for 2 months? someone please help!



If they had to make an exception for you, they would have to for everyone...and then if it's 2 months, then why not 3 months before age 3? And then where do you cut it off?  They do have the cutoff age for a reason, as someone else already mentioned, the makeup is for age 3+.  Honestly if the BBB experience is going to make or break your entire trip, the best thing you could do is push your vacation dates back by two months and wait until she has turned 3 so that you will be able to have that experience with her.

If you decide to go ahead with the vacation as is, then get her a princess dress, shoes, tiara, etc and set it up at night after she's in bed, so it's waiting for her when she wakes up. Leave a special note "from Cinderella" or her favorite princess.  Get her all dolled up and make a big deal about the fact that Cinderella left her this beautiful outfit.  Get pixie dusted at Castle Couture in MK, ride the carousel and dine at CRT.  You will have a magical day.


----------



## fabulousfive

merbobear said:


> If they had to make an exception for you, they would have to for everyone...and then if it's 2 months, then why not 3 months before age 3? And then where do you cut it off?  They do have the cutoff age for a reason, as someone else already mentioned, the makeup is for age 3+.  Honestly if the BBB experience is going to make or break your entire trip, the best thing you could do is push your vacation dates back by two months and wait until she has turned 3 so that you will be able to have that experience with her.
> 
> If you decide to go ahead with the vacation as is, then get her a princess dress, shoes, tiara, etc and set it up at night after she's in bed, so it's waiting for her when she wakes up. Leave a special note "from Cinderella" or her favorite princess.  Get her all dolled up and make a big deal about the fact that Cinderella left her this beautiful outfit.  Get pixie dusted at Castle Couture in MK, ride the carousel and dine at CRT.  You will have a magical day.



I love such a fun, positive, creative idea! I also agree on the idea of pushing back the trip if the BBB is super important. But this idea above is adorable and would delight any little princess.  You can get nearly identical tiaras at the Disney store as they have at the boutique.


----------



## Nancy F

What a Beautiful Princess!!!
Nancy


----------



## ibnerd13

snookie5605 said:


> my daughter will be two years and 10 months when we go down in january and i just got told by someone at disney that they will not make an exception. is there anything i can do? this will be her first trip and all i want is to make it special for her. she is a very mature 2 year old and i just find this absurd. all of the money people put out for their trips to make it special and they cant make an exception for 2 months? someone please help!



As its been stated, we have the age restriction for a reason. Although you may be okay with us using the products on your child, we are not allowed to legally as well. Children under 3 (even if its just 2 months) may have allergies we or you don't know about. Allergic reactions to becoming a princess aren't very fun. Also the pixie dust is for children three and up as well since it is made of such tiny pieces of magic. I'd recommend getting her a dress and crown at your local store (since its like half price there) and then just coming to the parks for fun. The Cinderella package at the royal table someone posted is also a great idea or a character dining of any sort. That would also allow you to see how well she would handle an environment with so much attention because although you say she is mature, there is a possibility that she may not be able to handle the attention overload that kids get in the boutique. Plenty of three to five year olds hate all the attention we give them and become overwhelmed in here.


----------



## ibnerd13

scnrc00 said:


> About how long will it take me to get to Epcot if I have my own car?



DTD to Epcot isn't a long drive. Parking that late would be a hassle as you'd be pretty far back. Depending on how long they were running behind you may still be able to make it. If you can get a later dining or earlier BBB I'd try it but you may be able to make it especially if you aren't doing the castle package.


----------



## danny1649

This Post is nearing the the 250 page limit and when it does it will be closed.Anyone can  can restart thread it is not like locked thread that can 't be restarted without penalaty. Thanks moderator Danny


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Hi there-
After hearing about the new Sophia package at DTD I decided to make my daughter an appointment there on her 5th Birthday. I was just wondering if there was a certain time I should aim for- they had an 8am available, 2pm and 6pm- I went with the 2pm- as we will be in MK that morning- I was thinking head to MK for rope drop, then DTD for lunch/BBB then back to MK in evening for fireworks- Thoughts?  Also is there a bus from MK to DTD?


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Hi there-
> After hearing about the new Sophia package at DTD I decided to make my daughter an appointment there on her 5th Birthday. I was just wondering if there was a certain time I should aim for- they had an 8am available, 2pm and 6pm- I went with the 2pm- as we will be in MK that morning- I was thinking head to MK for rope drop, then DTD for lunch/BBB then back to MK in evening for fireworks- Thoughts?  Also is there a bus from MK to DTD?



Do you have any info on the Sophia package?  I haven't heard of it before.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Sophia Package at BBB

YES! See here- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-the-pirates-league/

And here-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3131320


For those have done BBB- I wasnt asked what package I want when booking- do I need to call back and have them note that we want the Sophia package, or will they just ask when we get there?


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Sophia Package at BBB
> 
> YES! See here- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-the-pirates-league/
> 
> And here-
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3131320
> 
> 
> For those have done BBB- I wasnt asked what package I want when booking- do I need to call back and have them note that we want the Sophia package, or will they just ask when we get there?



Thanks!!  I am surprised they didn't ask you about the package, we have done BBB several times & they have always asked.  I would call back to request the Sophia package so they are prepared for your visit


----------



## tlpbupu

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Hi there-
> After hearing about the new Sophia package at DTD I decided to make my daughter an appointment there on her 5th Birthday. I was just wondering if there was a certain time I should aim for- they had an 8am available, 2pm and 6pm- I went with the 2pm- as we will be in MK that morning- I was thinking head to MK for rope drop, then DTD for lunch/BBB then back to MK in evening for fireworks- Thoughts?  Also is there a bus from MK to DTD?



I know I'm in the minority here, but since my daughter NEEDS an afternoon rest while at Disney we have a 6PM appt.  We scheduled later in the day on arrival day our last trip and it worked out great.  She got her afternoon rest, we then went to DTD for diner/BBB.  That late in the evening it wasn't crowded at all.  In fact, by time my dd was finished there was only 2 other little girls in there.    Also, I know she didn't get to show off too much the day she was done, but we put on a shower cap to sleep and she was perfect to go the next morning.


----------



## danny1649

This thread has exceeded our 250 page limit,so I need to close it.Anew thread can be started without penalty like a locked thread. Moderator Danny


----------

